# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Αριάδνη [Ariadne, Ferry Himuka, Rainbow Bell]

## Paralia

To *νέο απόκτημα* της Hellenic Seaways ναυπηγήθηκε το 1996, είναι 195m και έχει υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 25 μιλίων.
Το Himuka στοίχησε 30 εκατ. ευρώ ενώ στο πλοίο θα γίνει πλήρης μετασκευή συνολικού κόστους 15-20 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.

----------


## xiwtis81

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ...Κ ΜΕ 25ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ!ΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΩ...ΑΝ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ Κ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΘΑ ΧΑΖΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ! ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ Κ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ! :Very Happy:

----------


## chrb

> ...συνολικού κόστους 15-20 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.


 Τόσα πολλά;;; Δεν νομίζω...Θα ναυλωθεί μάλλον το πλοίο άρα θα δωθούν λίγα πράγματα..

----------


## Spyros

Eγω παλι εχω μια εντυπωση πως στο μελλον θα εχουμε μια ακομα διαφημηση του στυλ "Παμε δωδεκανησα"... 
Καποιος το ειχε πει το καλοκαιριαναφεροντας μαλιστα στην αρχη πως το Οcean ηταν πολυ καλη λυση αν δεν ναυλωνοταν...
Κι ετσι εχω μια υποψια τωρα πως...κατι μπορει να γινεται...

----------


## George

Εγώ είμαι σίγουρος ότι το πλοίο θα φύγει όπως θα έρθει. Ούτε μετασκευές ούτε τίποτα. Όπως ακριβώς και το πανέμορφο OCEAN. Μια προσαρμογή στους εγχώριους κανονισμούς και έχε γεια καημένε κόσμε. ¶λλωστε τα λιμάνια που μπορεί να μπει αυτό το πλοίο είναι ελάχιστα. Χανιά, Ηράκλειο, Ρόδος, Κως. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω ατάκα ενός φίλου: Αν έρθει ως _τάδε trailer_ τότε απλά τρέξτε να το φωτογραφήσετε όσο είναι καιρός. Αν έρθει ως _Νήσος τάδε_ τότε κάτι γίνεται. Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν, το πλοίο αυτό όπως και το αδερφό του είχαν αγοραστεί πριν μερικά χρόνια από την ΑΝΕΚ αλλά η αγορά ακυρώθηκε λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων της Χανιώτικης εταιρίας.

----------


## delta pi

Δηλαδή δεν ήρθε ακόμα και θα πάψουμε να ελπίζουμε τόσο γρήγορα,Και είναι τόσο όμορφο πλοίο.

----------


## Paralia

Η ΑΝΕΚ προσπαθούσε μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή να αγοράσει αυτή το πλοίο, αλλά τα οικονομικά της δεν της το επέτρεψαν.

----------


## Paralia

Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS με ιδιαίτερη ικανοποίηση ανακοινώνει την αγορά ενός ακόμη Επιβατηγού – Οχηματαγωγού πλοίου, του «FERRY HIMUKA», το οποίο πρόκειται να παραληφθεί εντός του Δεκεμβρίου 2006. 

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το έτος 1996, στα Ιαπωνικά Ναυπηγεία «MITSUBISHI», έχει μήκος 196 μέτρα, πλάτος 27 μέτρα, υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 26 κόμβων και μεταφορική δυναμικότητα 1.800 επιβατών και 700 Ι.Χ. οχημάτων (ή 120 Φ/Γ οχημάτων). 
Η μετασκευή του πλοίου πρόκειται να γίνει στην Ελλάδα και θα αφορά στην προσαρμογή του στους Διεθνείς Κανονισμούς Ασφαλείας, καθώς και στην πλήρη ανανέωση των ξενοδοχειακών χώρων, ώστε οι επιβάτες να απολαμβάνουν στο ταξίδι τους, άνεση και πολυτέλεια εφάμιλλη ενός σύγχρονου κρουαζιερόπλοιου. 
Με την παραλαβή του πλοίου «FERRY HIMUKA», η HELLENIC SEAWAYS ολοκληρώνει ένα ακόμη σημαντικό τμήμα του Επενδυτικού Προγράμματος της, τηρώντας έτσι την δέσμευσή της απέναντι στους κατοίκους των νησιών και στους μετόχους της για συνεχή και διαρκή ανανέωση του στόλου της.

www.hellenicseaways.gr

----------


## Paralia

και το νέο όνομα αυτού... *Αριάδνη!!! *

----------


## George

Είναι έγκυρη η πηγή Paralia; Τι ξεκούδουνο ήταν αυτό; Ξεκούδουνο από όλες τις απόψεις. Από τη μια ούτε ΝΗΣΟΣ τάδε ούτε τάδε TRAILER. Από την άλλη ένα καθαρόαιμο όνομα των Μινωικών τη στιγμή μάλιστα που ακόμα δεν έχει παραδοθεί το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ.

----------


## xara

Με το όνομα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, εχουν ταξιδέψει τα πιο όμορφα καράβια

----------


## Paralia

> Είναι έγκυρη η πηγή Paralia;


κοίτα, η HSW πολλές φορές αλλάζει σχέδια τελευταία στιγμή...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
πάντως θεωρώ ότι η πληροφορία ισχύει!

----------


## delta pi

Βέβαια δε ξέρουμε αν θα δρομολογηθεί στο εσωτερικό ή σαν επιβατηγό πλοίο στηρίζομαι στην εξής φράση ''...άνεση και πολυτέλεια εφάμιλλη ενός *σύγχρονου κρουαζιερόπλοιου*.

----------


## cortomaltese

Last breaking news:  Το πληρωμα του πεταει αυριο για Ιαπωνια, μεταξυ αλλων εκλεκτων ΠΛοιαρχος ο ενας και μοναδικος Μανωλης Λουσσας στην τριτη του παραλαβη για την εταιρεια, Υπαρχος για πρωτη φορα και σε παραλαβη ο πολλα υποσχομενος Γιαννης Σιγαλας απο τον Πηγασσο και μεχρι προχτες στο Αθηνα. Α' Μηχανικος ο Βασιλης Τουμαζατος που εχει παραλαβει και τα Ιθακη Παρος και Ναξος και τελευταια ηταν στα roro της Βαλτικης. Το βαπορι κανει κατα πασα πιθανοτητα μετασκευη και προοριζεται για Χανια!!

----------


## delta pi

Τι πράγμα?και Μύκονος κα Αριάνδη για Χανιά.Περίεργα πράγματα...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δε νομίζω και τα δύο για Χανιά. Ή το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ή η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ. Και μάλλον το δεύτερο... Αναμένουμε λοιπόν σε κανένα μήνα την άφιξή του στην Ελλάδα.
Ο καπτά Μανώλης από τα HighSpeed σε συμβατικο? Ή μόνο για την παραλαβή και το καλοκαιράκι επιστρέφει στα γρήγορα?

----------


## cortomaltese

O καπτα Μανωλης κυριοι ειναι παντως καιρου και με την ιδια ευκολια που φυτευει το 5 στη Ναξο παιζει στα χερια του οποιοδηποτε συμβατικο. Αν καποιος  τον θυμαται  την περιοδο 1997-2000 στο παλιο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ το ασπρο Ro-Ro απο Ραφηνα τοτε για Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο και οπου αλλου, δεν χρειαζεται εγω να πω τιποτα. Προς το παρον παει μονο για  την παραλαβη, ηταν να παει ο καπτα Νικος ο Κατρανης απο το OCEAN και εκει να τον σκαντζαρει το αλλο αστερι ο καπτα Γιωργης ο Δουρανος, αλλα μιας και ο τελευταιοε φριαμβευσε στους πλοηγους Πειαραια αλλαξε αρδην το σκηνικο. Επισης ο καπτα Μανωλης ηταν να ξεκινησει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στις αρχες και δυστυχως δεν πηγε, εαν ποτε παει σε καποιο απολα τα συμβατικα ειτε παλια ειτε καινουργια, θα δουμε πολυ ωραια πραγματα. Παντως η ομαδα παραλαβης ειναι πολυ πολυ καλη

----------


## Apostolos

Παρτε ένα καλό link για το πανέμορφο αυτό πλοίο που απο τις αρχές του έτους θα μας έρθει στην Ελλάδα... http://hoshinabe.fc2web.com/himuka/idou.html

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πανέμορφο !!!!

----------


## delta pi

Η φωτοφραφίες αυτές είναι στη Κίνα έτσι?

----------


## cortomaltese

Στο Νagasaki-Hirosima της Ιαπωνιας

----------


## parianos

σε ποια γραμμη θα το βαλουνε αυτο το πλοιο? Χανια ή Πατρα-Ιταλια?

----------


## rom

Μάλλον για Χανιά ακούγεται.

----------


## chrb

> Παρτε ένα καλό link για το πανέμορφο αυτό πλοίο που απο τις αρχές του έτους θα μας έρθει στην Ελλάδα... http://hoshinabe.fc2web.com/himuka/idou.html


Όντως πανέμορφο...Σε άλλες φωτογραφίες που είχα δει δεν του φαινόταν τόσο.

----------


## chrb

Ξεκίνησε για Ελλάδα το πλοίο;

----------


## Paralia

Ξεκίνησε το Σάββατο, αναμένεται στον Πειραιά 2-3 Ιανουαρίου.

----------


## delta pi

> Ξεκίνησε το Σάββατο, αναμένεται στον Πειραιά 2-3 Ιανουαρίου.


2 με 3 Ιανουαρίου?ΑΑ θ'αργήσει.ΚΑΙ το site έγραφε μέσα ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΗ.

----------


## Paralia

στην ώρα του είναι, μέσα Δεκεμβρίου που αναφέρεις ήταν προγραμματισμένη η παραλαβή του πλοίου, όπως και έγινε.

----------


## delta pi

Και να πω και κάτι ακόμα?Αν δρομολογηθεί το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Χανιά τότε το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ προς τα που οδεύει?

----------


## NAXOS

Μαλλον,μαλλον ΣΥΡΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΒΑΘΥ.

----------


## delta pi

Βέβαια στο PHILOXENIA 2006 το είχαν προγραματίσει για Χανιά αλλά νομίζω είναι καλύτερα να πάει εκεί που το είχαν προγραματίσει εξ αρχείς.Εχει και η  Ικαρία-Σάμος ανάγκη από λίγο ''Στρίντζη''.

----------


## cortomaltese

Το βαπορι περναει αυτη τη στιγμη το καναλι του σουεζ και αναμενεται ραδα Πειραια το βραδυ της 1ης του Μηνα, αλλα μαλον θα καταπλευσει Νεο μωλο δραπετσονας την 2η του Μηνα το πρωι

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε corte για την ενημέρωση  :Wink:

----------


## cortomaltese

Oπως ειχαμε πει, φουνταρισε κατα τις 9:30 στη ραδα και αναμενεται να μπει το πρωϊ μολο ΔΕΗ

----------


## cortomaltese

ΕΦΤΑΣΕ,
μπηκε το πρωϊ στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ και μετα απο μια επιτοπια στροφη 180μοιρων με την πλωρη πανω απο τον ντοκο και στο τελος 7 μετρα απο το μπροστινο φορτηγο πλαγιοδετησε με την δεξια και ανοιξε τον πρυμιο-πλαγιο καταπελτη. Το βαπορι εχει φοβερα γκαραζ, 25 μιλια δρομο ανετα, δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα στη θαλασσα, αλλα θελει δουλεια στο κομοδεσιο. Εχει χωρους για να γινει μια καλη μετασκευη και να παρει ενα αξιοπρεπες πρωτοκολλο. Η δουλεια φενεται να εχει και εδω την υπογραφη της ΜΑΡΕΝΚΟ που σημαινει οτι θα βγει ενα βαπορι σουπερ. Αν δε σχεδιαστει και διακοσμηθει απο τον Πανο Γεωργανα (SUPERFERRY I,II, ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ) θα βγει βαπορας.

----------


## George

Είναι από τα ομορφότερα βαπόρια που έχω δει. Υπέροχο, κούκλα. Το όνομα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ γενικότερα ευτύχισε να κοσμεί τις πάντες πολύ όμορφων βαποριών αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το ομορφότερο. Πάρτε και μια πρωινή φωτο λίγο μετά την άφιξή του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Είναι από τα ομορφότερα βαπόρια που έχω δει. Υπέροχο, κούκλα. Το όνομα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ γενικότερα ευτύχισε να κοσμεί τις πάντες πολύ όμορφων βαποριών αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το ομορφότερο. Πάρτε και μια πρωινή φωτο λίγο μετά την άφιξή του.


Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Γιώργο για την Φώτο  :Wink:  
όντως πολύ όμορφο....

----------


## Giorgos_D

Τρομερό βαπόρι!!! Επιβλητικό και από κοντά δείχνει πολύ καλύτερο απ' ότι σε φωτογραφία.

----------


## delta pi

> Τρομερό βαπόρι!!! Επιβλητικό και από κοντά δείχνει πολύ καλύτερο απ' ότι σε φωτογραφία.


Τρελό βαπόρι.Όσο για τη φωτογραφία είναι πολύ καλή αλλά δε νιώθεις την ίδια συγκίνηση όπως από κοντά.

----------


## chrb

Όντως το πλοίο είναι πανέμορφο...Πολύ ομορφότερο από τα ξαδέρφια του Σοφοκλης Β. και Λ. Όρη.





> Βέβαια στο PHILOXENIA 2006 το είχαν προγραματίσει για Χανιά.





> Ναυπηγημένο στην Ιαπωνία το 1996 και μετασκευασμένο στην Ελλάδα, το επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό «Αριάδνη», που αγοράστηκε από την Hellenic SeaWays θα συνδέει καθημερινά από τις αρχές του καλοκαιριού τον Πειραιά με τα Χανιά, γραμμή που τώρα εξυπηρετείται μόνο από τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ.
> www.enet.gr

----------


## delta pi

> Όντως το πλοίο είναι πανέμορφο...Πολύ ομορφότερο από τα ξαδέρφια του Σοφοκλης Β. και Λ. Όρη.


Σχετικά με την παράθεση του μηνύματός μου εννοούσα το Νήσος Μύκονος κι όχι το Αριάδνη.Τελικά αφού θα δρομολογηθεί το 2ο εκεί πιστεύω είναι καλύτερα για να δρομολογηθεί το Μυκονος Σάμο-Ικαρία κι όχι στα Χανιά...

----------


## .voyager

Paizoun alles pics tou Ariadne?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ριξε μια ματια στο site του Απόστολου. Έχει πολλές και ωραίες....
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/

----------


## delta pi

Μήπως είναι λίγο μεγάλο βαπόρι για Χανιά.Εδώ καλά καλά το Blue star 2 δεν τη  έβγαλε τη γραμμή.

----------


## .voyager

"plagio-metwpika" einai panemorfo,alla den pauei na einai second-hand. kai htan kai se akinhsia gia arketo diasthma... na doume me th metaskeuh pws tha deiksei! kai sta mple tha einai sigoura akomh pio omorfo.

----------


## delta pi

> "plagio-metwpika" einai panemorfo,alla den pauei na einai second-hand. kai htan kai se akinhsia gia arketo diasthma... na doume me th metaskeuh pws tha deiksei! kai sta mple tha einai sigoura akomh pio omorfo.


Σίγουρα δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι με τα σινιάλα θα είναι πολύ καλύτερο εγώ όμως μιλάω σχετικά με τις διαστάσεις.Μήπως είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και δε θα πέρνει τόσο κόσμο όσο θα χρειάζεται για να καλύψει τα έξοδά του?Χώρια ο ανταγωνισμός απ'την ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## George

Το BLUE STAR δεν έφυγε γιατί δεν έπαιρνε κόσμο. Ίσα ίσα που αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε πάρει την μισή κίνηση. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έπαιρνε πολλά φορτηγά τα οποία είναι πηγή ζωής για τις εταιρίες κυρίως το χειμώνα. Οπότε καλύτερα οι απορίες να στραφούν εκεί.

----------


## Paralia

Δεν είναι μόνο πως τα δύο πλοία είναι διαφορετικά, έχουν αλλάξει ιδιαίτερα και οι ναύλοι στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Το Αριάδνη έχει χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση από αυτή του Blue Star ενώ είναι και σημαντικά πιο φθηνό πλοίο συνεπώς έχει πολύ μικρότερο χρηματοοικονομικό κόστος.
Επίσης οι ναύλοι στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή είναι 50-60% ακριβότεροι σε σχέση με το 2004 που ήταν εκεί το Blue Star (μόνο το 2006 η αύξηση της ΑΝΕΚ στο εισιτήριο των επιβατών ήταν 30%).

----------


## cortomaltese

Τα σχεδια μιλανε για πολυτελεια τυπου ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ και ειναι πολυ καλα, το βαπορι κατα τη γνωμη μου ισως χασει λιγο δρομο με τοσο χτισιμο (0,5-1 κομβο) αλλα οι δυνατοτητες του ειναι πολυ μεγαλες. Πολυ σωστα το BS εφυγε γιατι παροτι στα ΙΧ και τους επιβατες πηρε τη μιση κινηση, εντουτοις δεν καταφερε πανω απο 40 φορτηγα το ταξιδι οταν τα 70 θεωρουνται το brake even. Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εχει σχεδον τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα, αλλα μεσα στο σπιτι της ΑΝΕΚ να φυγουν νταλικες που μπορουν να εχουν τρελες εκπτωσεις και επιταγες που σπανε μετα απο 3 μηνο και βαλε κανει τα πραγματα δυσκολα.
Ισως να χρειαζεται και παραπανω βοηθεια και απο την μερια της εκει πρακτορευσης...

----------


## delta pi

Αν θυμάμαι καλά το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ξοδεύει προφανώς λιγότερα απ'το Blue star 2 γιατί ταξιδεύει και με μικρότερη ταχύτητα.Σε πόση ώρα λέτε να διανύει τη διαδρομή?

----------


## cortomaltese

Το προγραμμα ειναι αναχωρηση 16:00 Πειραια 22:00 Χανια 23:45 αφιξη 06:00

----------


## delta pi

> Το προγραμμα ειναι αναχωρηση 16:00 Πειραια 22:00 Χανια 23:45 αφιξη 06:00


Δηλαδή 6 ώρες.Πολύ καλά.
Πάντως δε μοιάζει καθόλου με το πρόγραμα της ΑΝΕΚ που ξεκινάει το βράδυ μετά τις 9.00 από και προς Πειραιά.

----------


## Paralia

Ούτε τα δρομολόγια του Νήσος Μύκονος έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτά της ΝΕΛ. 
Η σημαντική επιτυχία στην εκμετάλλευση αυτών των πλοίων (Blue Star, Νήσος, Palace) επιτυγχάνεται όταν μπορούν να βγάλουν ένα κυκλικό ταξίδι την ημέρα αντί για μισό που βγάζουν τα μεγαλύτερα σε ηλικία και πιο αργά βαπόρια της ακτοπλοΐας.

----------


## gvaggelas

συμφωνώ. συν τοις άλλοις θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις ότι το Ν. Μύκονος για παράδειγμα δεν έχει πολλές καμπίνες οπότε τό να ταξιδεύει μόνο βράδυ δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στα έσοδα (από τις κλίνες). Πάντως ο κύριος λόγος είναι η δυνατότητα εκτέλεσης ενός κυκλικού ταξιδίου ανά ημέρα

----------


## delta pi

Ντάξει δεν είπα ότι σώνει και καλά πρέπει να έχουν τα ίδια δρομολόγια.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Το προγραμμα ειναι αναχωρηση 16:00 Πειραια 22:00 Χανια 23:45 αφιξη 06:00


Τα δρομολόγια του Blue Star 2!!!!

----------


## chrb

> Το προγραμμα ειναι αναχωρηση 16:00 Πειραια 22:00 Χανια 23:45 αφιξη 06:00


Βγήκανε τα δρομολόγια πριν ακόμα αποφασιστεί που θα δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο;

Από το Marinews:
Στην HSW είναι ικανοποιημένοι από τις ναυλώσεις των δύο Ro-Ro πλοίων τους από τα οποία η εταιρεία εισπράττει «αβίαστα λεφτά» αφού η ημερήσια ναύλωση είναι 14.000 ευρώ για κάθε πλοίο. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες υπάρχουν σκέψεις στην εταιρεία για τη ναύλωση στο εξωτερικό του νεοαποκτηθέντος ε/γ-ο/γ Αριάδνη εφόσον βρεθούν ικανοποιητικά ναύλα. Στο σημείο αυτό θα πρέπει να ζητηθεί και η γνώμη των Μινωϊκών αφού από την εκμετάλλευση των πλοίων της HSW αυξάνουν ή μειώνονται τα κέρδη τους.

----------


## delta pi

Ωχ Ωχ Ωχ ψυχραιμία.Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα υπερισχύσει η πρώτη εκδοχή δρομολόγησης και ας  μην εκπλαγούμε αν τελικά δε γίνει αυτό που περιμένουμε...

----------


## chrb

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα υπερισχύσει η πρώτη εκδοχή δρομολόγησης και ας  μην εκπλαγούμε αν τελικά δε γίνει αυτό που περιμένουμε...


Από ότι φαίνεται στο link http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p38510143.html οι εργασίες προχωρούν κανονικά. Όχι εργασίες τύπου Ocean trailer , αλλά από ότι όλα δείχνουν πρόκειται για μια εκτεταμένη μετασκευή. Το πλοίο συνεπώς δεν προορίζεται για ρο/ρο χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να ναυλωθεί...
Ας ελπίσουμε όμως πως θα μείνει στα νερά μας..

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ απλά πιστεύω ότι είναι μελάνι που θολώνει τα νερά! Μήν ξεχνάμε ότι όλοι έχουν βαλθεί να εξαφανίσουν την ΑΝΕΚ η οποία είναι στο χείλος του γκρεμού! Για εμάς μακάρι να το δούμε να μένει στην Ελλάδα! Προσωπικά 8α του χαρήσω τα περισσότερα MB του δίσκου μου για φώτο!!!!!

----------


## delta pi

> Από ότι φαίνεται στο link http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p38510143.html οι εργασίες προχωρούν κανονικά. Όχι εργασίες τύπου Ocean trailer , αλλά από ότι όλα δείχνουν πρόκειται για μια εκτεταμένη μετασκευή. Το πλοίο συνεπώς δεν προορίζεται για ρο/ρο χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να ναυλωθεί...
> Ας ελπίσουμε όμως πως θα μείνει στα νερά μας..


Ευχαριστώ για τα φώτο.

----------


## Apostolos

Στο πλοίο απ' ότι είδα κάνουν και επέκταση (διαπλάτυνση για την ακρίβεια) του ντέκ της γέφυρας, πιθανών για καμπίνες πληρώματος. Απο αλουμίνιο το υλικό τους για λιγότερο βάρος

----------


## delta pi

Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε νέες φωτογραφίες του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ?

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο δέν έχει ιδιαίτερες αλλαγές ακόμα. Πρύμα έχουν αρχίσει να γίνονται οβάλ τα ντέκ και τίποτε άλλο. Ακόμα την τελική του μορφή δέν την έχουμε δει...

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ??????
ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ......

----------


## delta pi

Μήπως βιάστικες λίγο?Το ίδιο ρώτησα και 'γω πριν λίγες μέρες.

----------


## parianos

Τελικα εμαθα τα δρομολογια του Αριαδνη και θα φευγει απο Πειραια για Χανια το μεσημερι στις 16:00 και απο Χανια για Πειραια το βραδυ στις 24:00. Αν δεν κανω λαθος....

----------


## Paralia

Η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτό το έχουμε μάθει από καιρό....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## delta pi

Παρατηρήσατε ότι μοιάζει με το Νήσος Μύκονος και το Νήσος Χίος και του κάνουν μετασκευές για να μοιάζει ακόμα περισσότερο?

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

Exoume kamia kainourgia fwto re paidia? :Confused:

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

Exoume kamia kainourgia fwto re paidia? :Confused: 
POTE LENE OTI THA EINAI ETOIMO?

----------


## delta pi

> Exoume kamia kainourgia fwto re paidia?
> POTE LENE OTI THA EINAI ETOIMO?


Κοίτα για φώτο δεν έχω κάτι ,αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα είναι αγνώριστο μόλις τελιώσει η μετασκευή.Ολοιδιο με τα 2 Νήσος,προς τα εκεί τείνηε το πράμα.
Αφού θα δρομολογηθεί τέλη Ιουνίου στα Χανιά κάπου εκεί θα έχει τελειώσει και η μετασκευή του.

----------


## Paralia

> Exoume kamia kainourgia fwto re paidia?
> POTE LENE OTI THA EINAI ETOIMO?


 
Μια και είσαι τόσο ανυπόμονος.... ρίξε μια ματιά σε μερικές *πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες*.

----------


## xiwtis81

Εδω ειναι οι πιο προσφατες φωτο του http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ariadne_1996_omb_1.htm
Συνεχιζει να παραμενει ομορφο :Very Happy:

----------


## lemonis

Ωραίο βαπόρι άντε και αρχές Ιουλίου να πάμε και κάνα ταξιδάκι,έτσι;;Για Χανιά πάντα

----------


## Bari_Express

Καλα ας δρομολογηθει εντος της Ελλαδας με το καλο και βλεπουμε μετα

----------


## Paralia

Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει πλέον άλλη περίπτωση εκτός από τη δρομολόγηση του στα Χανιά. Εμφανίζεται και στο πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων της εταιρίας.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ξέρει κάποιος πως πάνε οι εργασίες? και που πήγε το πλοίο, γιατί έφυγε από την Δραπετσώνα και άν υπάρχει φωτό τελευταία
για να δούμε τι χρώματα βάφεται τελικά.

----------


## Paralia

Το πλοίο έκανε το δεξαμενισμό του στην Ελευσίνα και πρέπει να επέστρεψε στη Δραπετσώνα. Όσο για το χρώμα του, έχει αρχίσει να βάφεται... μπλε!  :Wink:

----------


## konstantinoskelesis

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ??????

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα δέν έχει μπεί κάν το σηνιάλο της HSW... απο εξωτερικά σήμερα έχει τελειώσει το βάψιμο (μετά και την τοποθέτηση των MES) και μέσα απο τα φινιστρίνια βλέπω τα καλώδια στις ψευδοροφές να κρέμονται άρα.... ακόμα ένα μήνα υπομονής!

----------


## .voyager

Shpws uparxei kamia fwto apo to Ariadnh? Se ti fash brisketai? Dromologeitai auth thn ebdomada,swsta?

----------


## jumpman

na mia photo pou exw vrei me teleiwmeno to vapsimo.
Exw allh mia allh exei megethos megalutero apo to epitrepto orio pou exei to forum

----------


## .voyager

File,s'euxaristw polu!!! Einai panemorfo,einai teleiooo! H Anek giati ta kanei pleon xeirotera ap' oti ta pairnei ta iapwnika ksaderfia ktl.? Einai super to Ariadne,teleia tairiaksane oi maures grammes,to mple,ola! Moiazei neonauphghthen  :Smile:

----------


## iletal1

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΒΟΛΤΑ. ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΙΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ.(ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΩ ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΘΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΕΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ. :Razz:

----------


## Paralia

Τη Δευτέρα ξεκινάει δρομολόγια το πλοίο σύμφωνα με τη Ναυτεμπορική.
Καλοτάξιδο!!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΒΟΛΤΑ. ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΙΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ.(ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΩ ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΘΕΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΕΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ.


Μέγιστη ταχύτητα 25.4 kn και στη συνέχεια έκανε εντυπωσιακή είσοδο στον Πειραιά σφυρίζοντας και όλα τα πλοία της ανταπέδιδαν!

----------


## CHS

> Μέγιστη ταχύτητα 25.4 kn και στη συνέχεια έκανε εντυπωσιακή είσοδο στον Πειραιά σφυρίζοντας και όλα τα πλοία της ανταπέδιδαν!


Σιγά μη σου ξέφευγε!! Α ρε παλιο-ακτοπλόε :Wink:

----------


## smarag

Πότε ξεκινάει δρομολόγια Πειραιά - Χανία ? Γιατι ακόμα έχουν σε δρομολόγιο το Νήσος Χίος μέχρι 30/9.

----------


## Paralia

Από την Τρίτη, όπως αναφέρει το δελτίο τύπου.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Σιγά μη σου ξέφευγε!! Α ρε παλιο-ακτοπλόε


Τι να κάνουμε... Ευαισθησίες...  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είναι το κάτι άλλο. Σήμερα δεύτερη μέρα απόπλου και έφυγε με ταχύτητα πρός την έξοδο! Μακράν το ομορφότερο πλοίο του Πειραιά!!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και οι φωτογραφίες σου Απόστολε πολύ καλές!
Το βαπόρι είναι πανέμορφο, με γραμμές μικρότερου ποσταλιού, αλλά σε μεγάλο όγκο.
Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι πως πηγαίνει με δυνατό καιρό στα δευτερόπρυμα γιατί υπάρχει μεγάλο κενό πρύμα (αντίστοιχο με του Superferry II).

----------


## OLENI

ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ, ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ , ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗ ΝΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ HILTON ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙΑΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΑΝΕΤΟ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ , ΕΚΤΟΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΣΥΝΟΣΤΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΒΙΒΑΣΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΣΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ.

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΝΕΚ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ "ΕΛΥΡΟΣ" ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΑΡΓΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.

ΕΦΥΓΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΜΕ 5 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΟΥΔΑ ΣΤΙΣ 22:45. ΕΔΕΣΕ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΜΕΝΟΙ

ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ

----------


## μιχαλης79

Καλημέρα,
Την Δευτέρα το βράδυ στα Χανία και ενω είχε τελειώσει η διαδικασία πρόσθεσης και ειχε ξεκινήσει η εκφόρτωση-αποβίβαση και για άγνωστους λόγους το πλοίο έκανε ξαφνικά πρόσω με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσουν οι κάβοι και ενα αμάξι που βρισκόταν πάνω στον καταπέλτη να πέσει στην θάλασσα, ο οδηγός του οποίου πρόλαβε και βγήκε πάνω στον καταπέλτη και δεν έπεσε στα απόνερα.... το θετικό ηταν οτι κανείς δεν χτύπησε!! 
Άτυχη στιγμή, αλλα κακία για νέο πλοίο στην γραμμή που θέλει να χτυπήσει ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καμιά φορά και ένα κακό φέρνει και την δημοσιότητα! Αναρωτιέμε τι τηλεμαχίες θα γίνανταν στην TV αν το περιστατικό ελάμβανε χώρα τον Αυγουστο....

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ε καμιά φορά και ένα κακό φέρνει και την δημοσιότητα! Αναρωτιέμε τι τηλεμαχίες θα γίνανταν στην TV αν το περιστατικό ελάμβανε χώρα τον Αυγουστο....


Αν δεν είχε φωτιές ή άλλα θέματα με νεκρούς και καταστροφές που μαγνητίζουν περισσότερο τις κάμερες, θα γινόταν πανικός. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο θα ναυλωθεί στις Μινοϊκες για τις ακινησίες των πλοίων της στην Ιταλία

----------


## μιχαλης79

σοβαρα παιζει τετοιο ενδεχομενο? και πιοι θα το αντικαταστησει στα Χανια?

----------


## Apostolos

Μία πιθανότητα (κατ' εμέ) είναι να μήν υπάρχει μέχρι και το καλοκαίρι αντικατάσταση και η άλλη είναι να ξαναπάει το Χίος αφού μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί καλυτερα (λόγω ταχύτητας) το Τσάμπιον. Είναι προσωπικές εκτιμίσεις και πιθανόν λάθος. Το συμπέρασμα το έβγαλα με το που έμαθα ότι το Πήγασος θα συνεχίσει την γραμμή της Σάμου.

----------


## gvaggelas

Το συγκεκριμένο σενάριο (να πάει το Ν. Χίος ή το Μύκονος ξανά στα Χανιά) έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να εφαρμοστεί. Σε αυτό συμβάλει και το ότι το Αριάδνη δεν έχει μέχρι στιγμής κερδίσει ένα ικανοποιητικό τμήμα της συγκεκριμένης αγοράς.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Θεωρω οτι ειναι δυσκολο κατω απο αυτες τις συνθηκες (ανταγωνισμο με OLYMPIC CHAMPION) να κερδισει ικανοποιητικο μεριδιο αγορας. 
Εχω κατεβει πολλες φορες την ωρα που φτανουν τα καραβια και ειδικα τωρα που εχουν διαφορα 20 λεπτων στην αφιξη και στο CHAMPION γινεται ψιλοχαμος,εγω στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ σχετικα ηρεμα τα πραγματα.
Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ειναι μεγαλο πλοιο για δευτερο στα Χανια και με ενα χειμωνα μπροστα που δεν εχει πολλους επισκεπτες ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα,εκτος αυτου απο καπου πρεπει να κανει και αποσβαση αυτο το καραβι η οποια δεν γινεται με 3 μηνες το καλοκαιρι.

----------


## elpida

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ.ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ.ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ.


 
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που μία εταιρεία το βλέπει εκ των υστέρων και δεν το είχε δεί απο την αρχή.

----------


## elpida

ΤΟ ΞΕΡΑΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΑΝΙΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΟΥΝΕ ΕΔΩ.ΟΛΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΜΕΛΕΤΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ.ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ.


Έχω την εντύπωση οτι η Αριάδνη είναι οικονομικότερη του Νήσος Χίος...

----------


## manolis_creta

> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι η Αριάδνη είναι οικονομικότερη του Νήσος Χίος...


 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## elpida

απο ποια αποψη ειναι οικονομικοτερο το αριαδνη?

----------


## Giorgos_D

> απο ποια αποψη ειναι οικονομικοτερο το αριαδνη?


Από πλευράς κατανάλωσης πρέπει να είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα (Αριαδνη: 2x Pielstick V14 - 34000 kW, Νήσος Χίος: 4x Wartsila V12 - 32000 kW), αν και εχω την εντυπωση οτι οι Wartsila πίνουν κάτι παραπάνω (ας μας διαφωτισει κάποιος μηχανικός, δυστυχως καταναλώσεις δε γνωρίζω). Επίσης το κόστος κατασκευής του Χίος φαντάζομαι πως είναι μεγαλύτερο από το κόστος αγοράς και μετασκευής της Αριαδνης. 

Η Αριάδνη θα εχει προφανως μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πληρώματος αρα και μεγαλύτερο κοστος, αλλά δε νομίζω να ειναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από το αντίστοιχο του Χιος.

----------


## Apostolos

Κάθε μέρα ελπίζω να δώ στην όμορφότερη θέση του Πειραιά το στολίδι της ακτοπλοϊας. Ευτυχώς μέχρι και σήμερα δέν μας έφυγε  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Μία εκπληκτική φώτο απο τον Γ.Γ. Απο το site του καλύτερου ναυτιλιακού δημοσιογραφικού οίκου στον κόσμο
http://www.shippax.se/
Ariadne Aerial.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα υποθεσω οτι η φωτο ειναι απο τον Γ. Γιαννακή?

----------


## Apostolos

Λές να ανέβηκα εγώ εκει πάνω? Όχι πως θα με χάλαγε!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το Σαββατο 17/11 τοτε με τους νοτιαδες αν θυμαστε, πηγε να δεσει στην ανατολικη προβλητα στην Σουδα (Χανια) κατα την αφιξη του κανονικα,αλλα δεν τα καταφερε γιατι ο αερας ερχοταν δευτεροπρυμα και δεν το αφισε,ενω το Τσαμπιον ειχε δεσει μια χαρα στην δυτικη προβλητα,με αποτελεσμα να το παρασηρει ο αερας και να το κατευθυνει πανω στο Τσαμπιον με δυναμη,αλλα ευτηχως ο καπετανιος προλαβε και το εβγαλε εξω απο την λεκανη και δεν υπηρξε ατυχημα,αλλα δεν τελειωσε εκι το θεμα,το πλοιο εφυγε εκτος Ορμου Σουδας και αγκυροβολισε μεχρι που εφυγε το Τσαμπιον κανονικα στην ωρα του και τοτε εκανε προσπαθεια να δεσει και τα καταφερε μιας που ειχε πεσει ο αερας. Ολη αυτη η ιστορια βεβαια στοιχησε 2:00 ωρες καθυστερηση στην αφιξη, η οποια εγινε τελικα στις 00:30 και ακολουθησε οπωςηταν λογικο και καθυστερηση στην αναχωρηση η οποια εγινε στις 02:45 και εφτασε στις 09:00 το πρωι στο Πειραια.
Αλλο ενα ατυχο γεγονος για το πλοιο αλλα και για τη εταιρεια αλλα δεν δεχτηκε να χρησιμοποιησει ρυμουλκο. σε τετοιες καταστασεις και αν υπαρχει κινδυνος δεν ειναι ντροπη να περνεις ρυμουλκο... (γνωμη μου)
το πλοιο δεν ειναι για μανουβρες με δυνατο αερα και ευχομαι να μην πεσει σε τιποτα μεγαλους Ανατολικους στον Πειραια γιατι θα ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα...

----------


## μιχαλης79

09/01/2008 στις 23:59 το πρωτο δρομολογιο του πλοιου απο Πατρα για Βενετια συμφωνα με το online συστημα κρατησεων τις MINOAN LINES

----------


## Apostolos

Μιάς που θα την χάσουμε σύντομα, ας την δούμε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά σήμερα....

----------


## raflucgr

Hello

Here are the timetables for Venice line .
http://www.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=1825

Lucas

----------


## smarag

Καλή Χρόνια και απο μένα,

Τώρα που θα το βγάλουν απο την γραμμή για χανία θα το αντικαταστήσουν με άλλο καράβι που θα κάνει αυτή τι γραμμή για χανία ?

----------


## Leo

> Καλή Χρόνια και απο μένα,
> 
> Τώρα που θα το βγάλουν απο την γραμμή για χανία θα το αντικαταστήσουν με άλλο καράβι που θα κάνει αυτή τι γραμμή για χανία ?


Η γνώνη μου είναι ότι το πολύ ένα Highspeed 5 ή 4 θα πάει κάποια στιγμή HSW. Tο καθεστός Λισσός - Λατώ θα γυρίσει αμέσως μετά το τέλος των ετήσιων επιθεωρήσεων του στόλου της ΑΝΕΚ. Μακάρι να είμαι λάθος8-)

----------


## Izzy

Πιστευω οτι για λιγο καιρο η HSW δεν θα βαλει κανενα καραβι στην γραμμη.. Οπως περυσι αν θυμαμαι δεν υπηρχαν αλλα καραβια εκτος της ΑΝΕΚ.. Σταματουσαν για 2-3 μηνες το δρομολογιο και ξαναγυρνουσαν την ανοιξη με καποιο καραβι...αλλα τοτε ηταν τα Highspeed!

----------


## JASON12345

Και τώρα μπορεί να είναι και  high speed

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το MINOAN LINES στα πλαγια του ποτε προλαβαν και το εγραψαν 

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p47623132.html

----------


## JASON12345

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει σινιάλα κατά τη διάρκεια της ναύλωσης
ή μόνο αυτό το λινκ της ιστοσελίδας της μίνοαν ήταν μόνο?

----------


## scoufgian

ΝΟ COMMENTS

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1193

----------


## Apostolos

Τι είπες τώρα......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος ''εποχής'' ο Πειραιάς λοιπόν σήμερα για την πανέμορφη Αριάδνη μας, αφού ανεχώρησε για Πάτρα.  :Sad: 

Το μέλλον της στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά (κατ' εμέ) αβέβαιο, αφού μετά τις μεγάλες τελευταίες ανακατατάξεις στην ακτοπλοία μας,
δύσκολα πιστεύω ότι θα την ξαναδούμε στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χανιά, και ακόμα πιο δύσκολα μπορώ να ''δώ'' κάποια άλλη γραμμή
που θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει, με αφετηρία το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.

Ευχαριστούμε κούκλα για τις όμορφες εικόνες που μας χάρισες  :Very Happy: , και σε περιμένουμε ξανά.....

----------


## Apostolos

Και μιά αποχαιρετηστήρια φώτο του....

----------


## xara

e-mail που έλαβα απο τη ΜΙΝΟΑΝ, λέει μεταξύ άλλων και τα εξής:



Αγαπητά μέλη του Minoan Εν Πλω,

Σας ενημερώνουμε, ότι κατά το χρονικό διάστημα από 9.1.2008 μέχρι 11.3.2008 η Minoan Lines έχει ναυλώσει από την εταιρία HSW το πλοίο "ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ", το οποίο θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Βενετία σύμφωνα με το ακόλουθο πρόγραμμα

----------


## OLENI

Ας είναι καλοτάξιδο κι ας "διαφημίζει" τα Ελληνικά Σκαριά και τις ικανότητες των Ελλήνων ναυπηγών στο Εξωτερικό
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Καμιά φώτο - info για το βαποράκι???

----------


## Leo

Ε όχι και βαποράκι η Αριάδνη.... ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ. Κανείς δεν πήγε Βενετία φέτος? ¶ντε ας περιμένουμε μέχρι το καρναβάλι και κάποιος θα μας φωτήσει....

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ξέρει κανείς αν θα ξαναμπεί στα Χανιά? :Confused:

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Ξέρει κανείς αν θα ξαναμπεί στα Χανιά?


 
Δε το βλεπω φιλε μου Γιαννη , κατα τη γνωμη μου μαλλον θα παραμεινη εκει .....

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ναι ,αλλα η Minoan το ναύλωσε μέχρι τον Μάρτιο! :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι, το θέμα της Αριάδνης αποτελεί ένα μεγάλο αίνιγμα, ειδικά μάλιστα μετά τις τελευταίες μεγάλες αλλαγές στην ακτοπλοία.

Σίγουρα πάντως έχει δίκιο ο φίλος *Γιάννης Φ*, το πλοίο το ναύλωσαν οι Μινωικές για ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, για να αναπληρώσει δηλαδή τις ετήσιες των παλατιών.

Απο εκεί και πέρα βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε ότι ανήκει πλέον στην ίδια εταιρεία που ανήκει και ο υπό μετασκευή Έλυρος (άγνωστο βέβαια πότε αυτή θα ολοκληρωθεί), οπότε το πιο πιθανό είναι να δούμε την Αριάδνη στη γραμμή την οποία θα καλύψει όταν ετοιμαστεί ο Έλυρος, προφανώς δηλαδή (ξανά) Πειραιάς - Χανιά. Εγώ πάντως θα ρισκάρω και την πρόβλεψη ότι με την ολοκλήρωση της μετασκευής του Έλυρου θα παραμείνουν και τα δύο πλοία στην ίδια γραμμή, με ταυτόχρονη απόσυρση κάποιου ή και κάποιων παλαιότερων πλοίων της ΑΝΕΚ - SEA STAR.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Και με τι χρωματα ομως? γιατι αυτο ειναι ενα μεγαλο θεμα...

----------


## kalypso

το καράβι ήταν σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.....

----------


## Kalloni

Τι μου λες... Πως και ετσι?

----------


## .voyager

> Τι μου λες... Πως και ετσι?


Τί θα πεί αυτό?
Ορίστε, παρεπιπτόντως:
DSC00796.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παντως αν και βαποραρος,(εχουμε εμπειρια απο αυτο εμεις οι κατοικοι Χανιων) ειναι λιγο ατυχο πλοιο.Μετα το ατυχημα στη Σουδα που ενα αυτοκινητο επεσε στη θαλασσα κατα την εκφορτωση,ηρθε ο θανατος ενος μελους του πληρωματος πριν λιγες μερες οταν τον πατησε νταλικα,για να κλεισει τον κυκλο των ατυχιων μια σημερινη ειδηση που αναφερει οτι βρεθηκε απο ναυτη πτωμα σε κατασταση αποσυνθεσης σε αμπαρι του πλοιου...Περιεργα πραγματα και το βαπορι δεν ταξιδευει ουτε 6 μηνες...

----------


## scoufgian

> Παντως αν και βαποραρος,(εχουμε εμπειρια απο αυτο εμεις οι κατοικοι Χανιων) ειναι λιγο ατυχο πλοιο.Μετα το ατυχημα στη Σουδα που ενα αυτοκινητο επεσε στη θαλασσα κατα την εκφορτωση,ηρθε ο θανατος ενος μελους του πληρωματος πριν λιγες μερες οταν τον πατησε νταλικα,για να κλεισει τον κυκλο των ατυχιων μια σημερινη ειδηση που αναφερει οτι βρεθηκε απο ναυτη πτωμα σε κατασταση αποσυνθεσης σε αμπαρι του πλοιου...Περιεργα πραγματα και το βαπορι δεν ταξιδευει ουτε 6 μηνες...


τοση γκαντεμια σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα.ελπιζω να μην συνεχιστουν αυτα τα ατυχη περιστατικα

----------


## Bari_Express

> Παντως αν και βαποραρος,(εχουμε εμπειρια απο αυτο εμεις οι κατοικοι Χανιων) ειναι λιγο ατυχο πλοιο.Μετα το ατυχημα στη Σουδα που ενα αυτοκινητο επεσε στη θαλασσα κατα την εκφορτωση,ηρθε ο θανατος ενος μελους του πληρωματος πριν λιγες μερες οταν τον πατησε νταλικα,για να κλεισει τον κυκλο των ατυχιων μια σημερινη ειδηση που αναφερει οτι βρεθηκε απο ναυτη πτωμα σε κατασταση αποσυνθεσης σε αμπαρι του πλοιου...Περιεργα πραγματα και το βαπορι δεν ταξιδευει ουτε 6 μηνες...


Απο που προκυπτει αυτο;

----------


## JASON12345

Βάλε και ότι πήγε χάλια στα ΧΑΝΙΑ που το περιμένανε όλοι.
Όντως 3 θανάτοι είναι περίεργο.
Και οι 2 στην βενετία αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## kalypso

μήπως να κάνουν κανένα αγιασμό??

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Βάλε και ότι πήγε χάλια στα ΧΑΝΙΑ που το περιμένανε όλοι.
> Όντως 3 θανάτοι είναι περίεργο.
> Και οι 2 στην βενετία αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Οχι τρεις θανατοι,ευτυχως...Στην Σουδα που επεσε το αυτοκινητο ο ανθρωπος δεν πεθανε.

----------


## Nautikos II

Απο το ατυχημα στη Σουδα υπαρχει υλικο σε καποιο Link?

----------


## Leo

Αν η πληροφορία που διαβάζω εδώ είνα σωστή, είναι έκπληξη  :Surprised: 
Ο βάπορας γυρίζει στα Χανιά με την αλλαγή της ώρας?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χωρις να βαζω το χερι μου στη φωτια ο φιλος Λεο εχει δικιο.Πηρα τηλεφωνο στη Hellenic και με ενημερωσαν οτι το βαπορι επιστρεφει στη γραμμη μετα τις 12/3/2008.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σιγουρο,αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι πολυ πιθανο να το ξανακαμαρωσουμε στη Σουδα.Να δουμε τι θα κανει στην επιστροφη του χωρις να εχει αντιπαλο το Champion.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Να δουμε τι θα κανει στην επιστροφη του χωρις να εχει αντιπαλο το Champion...


Πολύ απλά θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει γεμάτο. 
Εκτός πια και αν οι Κρητικοί εξακολουθήσουν να επιμένουν να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν με το Λατώ και το Λισσός τα οποία ως γνωστόν ανήκουν στην ΑΝΕΚ, και συνεχίσουν να μποικοτάρουν την Αριάδνη που ως γνωστόν και αυτή (πλέον) ανήκει στην ...ΑΝΕΚ.  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Λέτε να το δούμε κι αυτό ???  :Surprised:

----------


## elybero

Για την ακρίβεια και οι δύο έχουν ως μεγαλομέτοχο τη Sea Star...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ξερουμε πως θα διαμορφωθουν τα δρομολογια με τον επαν-ερχομο της Αριαδνης παντως για τον εαυτο μου υποσχομαι αναλογια 2 προς 1.Δηλαδη δυο ταξιδια με την Αριαδνη και ενα με τα παλια της ΑΝΕΚ,ετσι για να παιρνουμε γευση απο παντου... :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Για την ακρίβεια και οι δύο έχουν ως μεγαλομέτοχο τη Sea Star...


Στην οποία *Sea Star* βεβαίως-βεβαίως τυγχάνει να είναι μεγαλομέτοχος, ο ...μεγαλομέτοχος της ΑΝΕΚ.  :Razz:  Ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας παιδιά ...............  :Wink:  




> ...παντως για τον εαυτο μου υποσχομαι αναλογια 2 προς 1.Δηλαδη δυο ταξιδια με την Αριαδνη και ενα με τα παλια της ΑΝΕΚ...


Φίλε μου Διονύση αν το μέτρο για την επιτυχία ή όχι ενός πλοίου σε οποιαδήποτε γραμμή είμασταν 10-20 ...τρελλοκαραβολάτρες  :Smile: , τότε ακόμα θα έκαναν δρομολόγια το Κάρυστος, το Επτάνησος (το αυθεντικό), και το Γεώργιος Εξπρές !!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα και βεβαια δεν ειμαστε το μετρο για την επιτυχια ενος βαποριου.Απλα λεω τι θα κανω δεν πιστευω πως αυτο θα ακολουθησουν και οι πιο τυπικοι επιβατες τις γραμμης... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Καλύτερα πάντως να το βάψουν στα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ γιατί έχω ικανούς τους χανιώτες να πηγαίνουν ακόμα με λατώ λισσός επειδή αυτά γράφουν ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## Leo

Μάλλον έχεις δίκο Στέφανε. Πάντως άνετα γίνεται και η αντατάσταση του logo της ΜINOAN me to αντίστοιχο της ANEK στο πρυμναίο μέρος του πλοίου... Από τον Μάρτιο και μετά αρχίζει να ανεβαίνει αι η κίνηση όπτε θα έχει κόσμο θα το γνωρίσουνε και θα πίασει σιγά σιγά.... Εκτός και αν γίνει καμιά άλλη πάσα...

----------


## AegeanIslands

*Τι αμπαρι?*
*Εχει αμπαρια το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ?*
*Που βρεθηκε κατι τετοιο?*

----------


## Apostolos

Τα θέματα που αφορούν την Αριάδνη και της γραμμές Πειραιά Χανιά και Χίου Μυτιλήνης μετακινήθηκαν στα αντίστοιχα post. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Baggeliq

Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Πειραιά – Χανίων, μόλις στις 25 Σεπτεμβρίου  2007. Έχει μήκος 196 μέτρα, πλάτος 27 μέτρα, και μεταφορική δυναμικότητα 1.850  επιβατών και 650 Ι.Χ. οχημάτων (ή 132 Φ/Γ οχημάτων & 60 Ι.Χ.).Με υπηρεσιακή  ταχύτητα 25 κόμβων και μέγιστη ταχύτητα 27.5 κόμβων εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο  Πειραιά – Χανιά σε 6 &#189; ώρες, ανοίγοντας νέες λεωφόρους προς τα Ελληνικά Νησιά  μας.

----------


## captain 83

Σωστά αυτά που λες φίλε Baggelig, αλλά λίγο ετεροχρονισμένα θα έλεγα, γιατί το πλοίο κάνει δρομολόγια πλέον από Πάτρα.

----------


## JASON12345

Εάν χτύπα κσύλο πουληθεί.Τους συμφέρει να το δώσουν σε καμιά ΑΝΕΚ ή έξω;

----------


## Apostolos

Εξωτερικό θα πιάσει πολλααααά φράγκα!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Εμαθε κανενας τελικα τι θα κανει το πλοιο μετα τις 13 Μαρτιου που τελειωνει η ναυλωση. ακουστηκε για μια μικρη συντηρηση 10 ημερων!!
Μετα?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Στη γραμμή Πατρα-Μπαρί! :Smile:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Στη γραμμή Πατρα-Μπαρί! :Smile:

----------


## JASON12345

Για λογαριασμό της Ελλενίκ σίεγουεις;

----------


## El Greco

mono tou se grami tis italias mou fenete ligo diskolo, parea me alo pithanon, ala pio alo plio.

kai pali tha taksidepsi os Hellenic Seaways i se sinergasia me tin Minoan Lines/ Αnek?

eisaste sigouri??? kai pali ayto to plio den einai gia Italia, exi para poles arithmimenes thesis, kai liges kampines kai den exi kai Camping on board, sinithos aparetito to kalokairi (an kai King kai Queen den exoune).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και *ΕΔΩ* μπορείτε να δείτε το επίσημο ''τέλος εποχής'', (τουλάχιστον για τη φετινή χρονιά), της Αριάδνης από τη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χανιά.  :Sad: 

Όχι βέβαια ότι πέφτουμε και από τα σύννεφα.........

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Απο οτι άκουσα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ απο τις 3 Μαρτιου πήγε για δεκαήμερη συντήρηση στην Ελευσίνα!Το θέμα είναι αν θα πάει στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Μπαρί ή θα έρθει Πειραιά για δρομολόγια της εταιρίας. :Razz:

----------


## Paralia

Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο (περί δεκαήμερης συντήρησης), αφού το πλοίο ολοκληρώνει την επόμενη εβδομάδα τη ναύλωση του από τις Μινωικές, στη γραμμή της Βενετίας.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συγνώμη,αλλα μπερδεύτηκα στις 13. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Προφνώς η ναύλωση στις Μινωικές τελείωσε γιατί η κουκλάρα φαίνεται στο (ais) να έρχεται στο μεγάλο λιμάνι σήμερα το πρωί. Καλώς μας ήρθες Αριάδνη  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Στην παγόδα τελικά το Αριάδνη.

----------


## scoufgian

> Στην παγόδα τελικά το Αριάδνη.


οτι ερχεται στη παγοδα θα πηγαινει?αμαν πια!!!!βαρεθηκα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να και δυο φωτογραφιες απο το καταστρωμα του βαποριου στις 6/1/2008 σε δρομολογιο απο Πειραια για Χανια.Ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι που οι εσωτερικοι του χωροι ταιριαζουν γαντι στη γραμμη των Χανιων,αλλα δυστυχως δεν ξερουμε αν θα το ξαναδουμε στα μερη μας...:cry:

Ariadne_6_1_2008.JPG

Ariadne_6_1_2008_2.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

Πανέμορφο το χρώμα της θάλασσας στην φωτογραφία.
Πρέπει να ήταν σχέτη γαλήνη.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μήπως μπορεί κανείς να μας βγάλει καμιά φώτο γιατί έχω πάει στα Χανιά? :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

η παρακληση του φιλου μας του γιαννη ,εγινε υλοποιηση ,με τη βοηθεια του LEO.οποτε οριστε το αριαδνη σημερα στη παγοδα.........ευχαριστουμε......

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!Πόσο καιρό είχαμε να την δούμε στον Πειραιά!Καταπληκτηκη!Αύριο έρχομαι και θα πάω και εγώ για πρωϊνές φωτογραφίες! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...θα πάω και εγώ για πρωϊνές φωτογραφίες!


Αν και off topic, θα σου συνιστούσα να μην πας για πρωινές φωτογραφίες, όσον αφορά βέβαια την Αριάδνη.

Στην θέση που βρίσκεται, η ιδανική ώρα φωτογράφησης του πλοίου είναι γύρω στις 4 με 5 το απόγευμα.
Καλές πρωινές φωτογραφίες στο λιμάνι μπορείς να βγάλει τα ''κρητικά'' τα ''ροδίτικα'' και τα ''μυτιληνιά''.  :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία! :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τελικά μετά την επισκευή που θα πάει? :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας δούμε και ένα πιο κοντινό πλάνο της ''μεγάλης κυρίας'', σήμερα στη παγόδα.

ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γιατι ημουν τοσο σιγουρος οτι ο καλος φιλος Γιωργος θα ανεβαζε τοσο καλη φωτογραφια της ωραιας κυριας...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

ΦΟΒΕΡΗ!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Δεν χρειάζεται σχόλια ... Απλά η τέλεια φωτό για να αναδείξει το μεγαλείο μιας Κυρίας... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

επειδη κουραστηκε να ειναι ολη μερα στην ιδια θεση αποφασισε σημερα να εξορμησει μπροστα απο το ΥΕΝ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3979

----------


## Leo

Παραπάνω η αριστερή πλευρά  by Esperesso Venezia, παρακάτω η δεξιά πλευρά (σκίασε το ΥΕΝ) by scoufgian. 'Ολα τα λεφτά και οι δυό..... Ευχαριτούμε μαζεύω την μηχανή μου και κρύβομαι  :Very Happy: . Τις έσωσα... να ξέρετε...  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Και την ώρα της σκάτζας...


Γυρνάει τρελά το εργαλείο όμως!!!

----------


## scoufgian

αυτη κι αν ειναι απο τις ομορφοτερες πλωρες που ειχαμε ποτε στη χωρα μας

----------


## jumpman

Νομίζω ξαναπήγε στην παγόδα το Ariadne.Έτσι δείχνει το ais

----------


## salv.

Ναι σωστα το ειδα πριν λιγο στην παγοδα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σωστά!Το είδα σήμερα.Αν και θα προτιμούσα να ήταν μπροστά στο ΥΕΝ,γιατί είχε πιο όμορφη θέση για φωτογραφία!

----------


## smarag

Τελικά σε ποιο δρομολόγιο θα πάει το Αριάδνη ???

----------


## Leo

Κάτι ακούγεται για πιθανή ναύλωση του στην Τυνησία, αλλά δεν έχει επιβεβαιωθεί ακόμη... εν αναμονή.

----------


## delta pi

Δηλαδή αποκλείεται το ενδεχόμενο να ξαναδρομολογηθεί σε κάποια ελληνική γραμμή?
Γιατί όμως να το βγάλουν απ'τα Χανιά(Αν και είχα ακούσει ότι απ'τη στιγμή που ήρθε το Olympic Champion είχε πέσει η κινησή του)

----------


## marioskef

Είναι παράλογο ο ίδιος ιδιοκτήτης να έχει δύο ανταγωνιστικά καράβια...οπότε έβγαλε το ένα και ησύχασε... 
Ο μόνος τρόπος πλέον το Αριαδνη να μπει στα Χανιά είναι ναυλωμένο με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## Leo

Ωραίο το ανέκδοτο σου marioskef  :Very Happy: ... θα το κάνουνε και ματινάδα οι χανιώτες  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο φίλο *Leo*, με ειλικρινείς ευχές για τα (χθεσινά) γεννέθλια του.  :Very Happy: 

(Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.)  :Wink:

----------


## jumpman

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.Δείχνει το μεγαλείο και το μέγεθος της Αριάδνης.Κοιτάξτε το δελφίνι που είναι δεμένο μπροστά.Ούτε μέχρι την άγκυρα δεν φτάνει.Πιστεύω οτι κανείς δε θα ήθελε να βρεθεί εκεί το δελφίνι ενώ και τα δυο πλοία είναι εν πλώ

----------


## Leo

> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο φίλο *Leo*, με ειλικρινείς ευχές για τα (χθεσινά) γεννέθλια του.  (Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.)


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και την αφιέρωση φίλε Espresso Venezia!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εν αναμονη Ναυλωσης η Πωλησης το καμαρι της 
*HELLENIC* SEAWAYS

----------


## salv.

Δηλαδη παιδια ενδεχετε να Πουληθη το πλοιο ? Αν ναι ΑΝΕΚ αν ακους Παρτην την Αριανδαρα!!!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αν αποφασιστει να πουληθει πρωτη αναπληρωματικη ειναι η ΑΝΕΚ, μιας και θα το ξερει καλα και πριν απο ολους μας. Το σιγουρο θα ειναι οτι θα υπαρξουν εξελιξεις μετα το εκτακτο συμβουλιο  των μετοχων στις 17 Απριλιου.
Η αληθεια παντως ειναι οτι το πλοιο με μια μετασκευη τυπου Ελυρος θα ειναι γαντι για να πανε παρεα στα Χανια,μιας και οι διαφορες στις διαστασεις και στον τυπο πλοιου ειναι μικρες. (εκτος απο τις μηχανες)

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Αν αποφασιστει να πουληθει πρωτη αναπληρωματικη ειναι η ΑΝΕΚ, μιας και θα το ξερει καλα και πριν απο ολους μας. Το σιγουρο θα ειναι οτι θα υπαρξουν εξελιξεις μετα το εκτακτο συμβουλιο των μετοχων στις 17 Απριλιου.
> _Η αληθεια παντως ειναι οτι το πλοιο με μια μετασκευη τυπου Ελυρος θα ειναι γαντι για να πανε παρεα στα Χανια_,μιας και οι διαφορες στις διαστασεις και στον τυπο πλοιου ειναι μικρες. (εκτος απο τις μηχανες)


Για τις εξελιξεις μετα το Συμβουλιο της 17 Απριλιου συμφωνω οτι προβλεπονται ραγδαιες κ γεματες εκπληξεις.
Για τα μετασκευης της *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ* ομως......

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γιατι, πρεπει να μετασκευαστει η Αριαδνη σαν τον Γαταιλουρο? Το καλοκαιρι πως δουλεψε δηλαδη???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Η αληθεια παντως ειναι οτι το πλοιο με μια μετασκευη τυπου Ελυρος θα ειναι γαντι...





> Γιατι, πρεπει να μετασκευαστει η Αριαδνη σαν τον Γαταιλουρο?


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Φώτη. Πράγματι γιατί ???

Το πλοίο είναι άρτι μετασκευασθέν και *κούκλα*. Ποιός ο λόγος να ...επαναμετασκευασθεί σε στυλ Έλυρου ???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## kalypso

θα συμφωνίσω και εγώ μαζί σας!το καράβι είναι μία κούκλα!άλλωστε θα ήταν περιττό έξοδο και ασύμφορο κάτι τέτοιο για οποιανδήποτε εταιρία....

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Γιατι, πρεπει να μετασκευαστει η Αριαδνη σαν τον Γαταιλουρο? Το καλοκαιρι πως δουλεψε δηλαδη???


Καταρχην φιλε μου δεν νομιζω να δουλεψε κανενα καλοκαιρι ακομα στην Ελλαδα. Αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να ξεκινησε πρωτο δρομολογιο στις 25 Σεπτεβριου,οποτε ειχε περασει το καλοκαιρι. Και εκτος αυτου αν υπουεθει οτι αγοραζετε απο την ΑΝΕΚ για να μπει Χανια,πολυ δυσκολα τα πραγματα,για ενα καραβι την ημερα δεν νομιζω να επαρκουν οι καμπινες που εχει,στο λεω με σιγουρια αυτο ε[ειδη εχω δουλεψει στην γραμμη αρκετα και ολλες τις σεζον,οποτε θελει ενα ντεκ καμπινες παραπανω ακομα και για το χειμωνα. 
Η HSW το ειχε σχεδιασει με βασει οτι θα ειναι το δευτερο καραβι για την γραμμη,οποτε δεν εδωσε βαρος να το γεμισει καμπινες.
και εξαλου εχω ξαναπει παλαιοτερα οτι η γραμμη των Χανιων θελει ενα πλοιο να εχει περιπου 1000 κρεβατια για να πεις οτι ειναι καλο.

----------


## cmitsos

παντως μέσα το καράβι είναι ΚΟΥΚΛΑ!!! όλα του τα σαλόνια!! είναι τεράστιο...μάλλον δηλαδή πιστέυετε πως 8α βγουν αεροπορικές και θα μπούν καμπίνες? είναι έξοδα και αυτά!

----------


## Paralia

> Η HSW το ειχε σχεδιασει με βασει οτι θα ειναι το δευτερο καραβι για την γραμμη,οποτε δεν εδωσε βαρος να το γεμισει καμπινες.και εξαλου εχω ξαναπει παλαιοτερα οτι η γραμμη των Χανιων θελει ενα πλοιο να εχει περιπου 1000 κρεβατια για να πεις οτι ειναι καλο.


Λίγο υπερβολικό σε βρίσκω με τα 1.000 κρεβάτια, ούτε τα Παλάτια δεν έχουν τόσα πολλά που δουλεύουν και σε γραμμή με διπλάσια περίπου κίνηση.
¶λλωστε αν ξαναμπεί το Αριάδνη στα Χανιά, δεν θα είναι μόνη της, ενώ θα εξακολουθήσει να κάνει και τα πρωινά δρομολόγια στα οποία δεν χρειάζονται καμπίνες.

----------


## μιχαλης79

[quote=Paralia;72178]Λίγο υπερβολικό σε βρίσκω με τα 1.000 κρεβάτια, ούτε τα Παλάτια δεν έχουν τόσα πολλά που δουλεύουν και σε γραμμή με διπλάσια περίπου κίνηση.
¶λλωστε αν ξαναμπεί το Αριάδνη στα Χανιά, δεν θα είναι μόνη της, ενώ θα εξακολουθήσει να κάνει και τα πρωινά δρομολόγια στα οποία δεν χρειάζονται καμπίνες.[/quote
Ξερεις οτι το Λατω εχει 865 κρεβατια? και οταν ηταν στα Χανια μερικες φορες δεν εβρισκες ουτε καταστρωμα.Και ειδικα τωρα που δεν εχει συμβατικο για Ρεθυμνο και ο κοσμος θα παει απο Χανια επειδη ειναι 40 λεπτα δρομος. Οποτε και τα 1000 ειναι λιγα.
Εγω δεν το βλεπω να ξαναερχετε σαν HSW στα Χανια,οποτε θα ειναι μονο του την ημερα και αρα δυσκολα  τα πραγματα να μπορει να εξυπηρετισει

----------


## Paralia

Τα πλοία κάνουν 720 διαδρομές το χρόνο σε αυτή τη γραμμή, συνεπώς το “μερικές φορές” είναι πολύ σχετικό. 

Υ.Γ Όταν απαντάμε στο αμέσως προηγούμενο μήνυμα, δε χρειάζεται Quote

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ενοωντας μερικες φορες,λεω για ολο το καλοκαιρι, Χριστουγεννα-Πασχα και σε ολλες τι εξοδους του χρονου. 
Την προηγουμενη παρασκευη αν και εφευγε το Βενιζελος απο Πειραια για Χανια,τη προηγουμενη το πρωι δεν εβρισκες ουτε καταστρωμα,στο λεω εκ πηρας γιατι ημουν μεσα και γινοταν ο ΧΑΜΟΣ απλα

----------


## gvaggelas

Πάντως προσωπικά δεν θέλω να δω το πλοίο με άλλα χρώματα πέρα από αυτά που φοράει ήδη. Μακάρι να μείνει στην HSW αν και η υπάρχουσα κατάσταση στην ακτοπλοΐα δεν επιτρέπει αισιοδοξία. Επίσης θα προτιμούσα την HSW ως μία ανεξάρτητη εταιρεία απαλαγμένη από συμμετοχές άλλων ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών στο μετοχικό της κεφάλαιο, αλλά αυτα είναι όνειρα θερινής νυκτός.

----------


## Paralia

> Ενοωντας μερικες φορες,λεω για ολο το καλοκαιρι, Χριστουγεννα-Πασχα και σε ολλες τι εξοδους του χρονου.


Δεν θέλω να επιμείνω, τα στοιχεία της μεταφορικής κίνησης της γραμμής είναι δημοσιευμένα και από εκεί δεν προκύπτουν τα νούμερα που αναφέρεις.Όταν έχει πρωτόκολλο το πλοίο, αυτό δε σημαίνει πως αυτοί που παίρνουν καμπίνες ήθελαν αυτή την επιλογή. Απλά πολλές φορές αναγκάζονται γιατί δεν βρίσκουν άλλη θέση. Την πραγματική ζήτηση για καμπίνες την βλέπεις όταν το πλοίο έχει για πχ 1.000 άτομα και τότε καμπίνες δεν παίρνουν ούτε οι μισοί (σε βραδινό μάλιστα δρομολόγιο).Αν στη Χανιά έμεναν τα Έλυρος και Αριάδνη, (ανεξάρτητα από τα σινιάλα τους) θα μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετήσουν άνετα τη γραμμή αφού τις περιόδους αιχμής θα μπορούσαν να βγάζουν διπλά καθημερινά δρομολόγια με πολύ καλές ώρες, προσφέροντας μεγάλο capacity στη γραμμή.

----------


## panthiras1

> Από Paralia:
> Αν στη Χανιά έμεναν τα Έλυρος και Αριάδνη, (ανεξάρτητα από τα σινιάλα τους) θα μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετήσουν άνετα τη γραμμή αφού τις περιόδους αιχμής θα μπορούσαν να βγάζουν διπλά καθημερινά δρομολόγια με πολύ καλές ώρες, προσφέροντας μεγάλο capacity στη γραμμή.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Εγώ πάντως αν το πουλήσουν και το αγοράσει η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα ήθελα να γίνει σαν τον Έλυρο.Και όχι οτι δεν μου αρέσει ο Έλυρος,το αντίθετο,αλλά πιστεύω οτι το κάθε πλοίο έχει την δική του ξεχωριστή ταυτότητα και αυτή που έχει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν θέλω να αλλάξει.

----------


## scoufgian

το εγινε ρε παιδια?θα ξεκινησει το αριαδνη δρομολογια για μυτιληνη στη θεση του νησος χιος?το βλεπω να χει αλλαξει θεση και να χει αγκυροβολησει στην ηετιωνα.........

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Στα πλάνα της εταιρίας δείχνει οτι το Νησος Χιος θα κάνει τα γνωστά δρομολόγια Χίος-Μυτηλήνη.Για το Αριάδνη πάλι δεν υπάρχει ανακοίνωση για δρομολόγια. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> το εγινε ρε παιδια?θα ξεκινησει το αριαδνη δρομολογια για μυτιληνη στη θεση του νησος χιος?το βλεπω να χει αλλαξει θεση και να χει αγκυροβολησει στην ηετιωνα.........


αντε και του χρονου φιλε γιαννη!!!!απλως μεταφεραμε τα στοιχεια του αριαδνη πανω στο vera και ειχαμε αυτο το αποτελεσμα στο ais...........:-D:-D

----------


## jumpman

Πάντως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να πάει η Αριάδνη στη γραμμή Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και το Νήσσος Χίος ή στη θέση του Νήσσος Μύκονος ή να μπεί σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή στις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## captain 83

Να πάει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά χωράει να μπει στα λιμάνια; Γιατί είναι και 195 μέτρα βαπόρι και με βύθισμα 6,70, όταν το μεγαλύτερο της ΝΕΛ είναι ο Θεόφιλος με 148 μέτρα

----------


## μιχαλης79

Για 50 μετρα μονο?  :Smile: 
Δεν ξερω το λιμανι,μονο απο φωτο το εχω δει. Λογικα αν εχει καλο καιρο μπορει να κανει στροφη εξω και να μπει με το αναποδα μεσα (πως κανουν στην Πατρα τα περισοτερα) τωρα για το βυθισμα δεν ξερω. 6,70 μπορει να εχει αδειο, οταν φορτωσει ομως πως θα φυγει?
Αλλα το θεμα ειναι αν αξιζει αυτο το πλοιο να παει εκει,εχει τοσο κοσμο και κινηση με προδιαγραφες να το γεμισει?

----------


## marioskef

Εκτός από το μέγεθος υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα οτι με την ταχύτητα του δεν μπορεί να εκτελεί σε καθημερινή βάση διπλό δρομολόγιο

----------


## scoufgian

> Να πάει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά χωράει να μπει στα λιμάνια; Γιατί είναι και 195 μέτρα βαπόρι και με βύθισμα 6,70, όταν το μεγαλύτερο της ΝΕΛ είναι ο Θεόφιλος με 148 μέτρα


στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης δεν εχουμε κανενα προβλημα.ειναι μεγαλο.εδω εχουν μπει αλλα θηρια μεσα!!!το αριαδνη δεν θα μπει?το προβλημα ειναι στο λιμανι της χιου

----------


## scoufgian

> Εκτός από το μέγεθος υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα οτι με την ταχύτητα του δεν μπορεί να εκτελεί σε καθημερινή βάση διπλό δρομολόγιο


το νησος χιος εκτελει το δρομολογιο με 26,5 κομβους το πολυ.τι διαφορα θα εχει με το αριαδνη που πιανει και τους 24,5 κομβους.δεν πιστευω να αποτελει αρνητικο στοιχειο για τη δρομολογηση του πλοιου στη μυτιληνη το θεμα που πρανεφερες.

----------


## gvaggelas

Όπως ανέφερε πριν και ο Scoufgian το πρόβλημα είναι το λιμάνι της Χίου. Ακόμη και αν καταφέρει να το βάλει μέσα έστω και με την πρύμνη το λιμάνι δεν έχει το κατάλληλο βύθισμα σε πολλά σημεία του (αν και τώρα κάνουν εργασίες εκβάθυνσης).

----------


## NAXOS

Υπομονη παιδια μεχρι τις 17 του μηνα που θα γινη η Γενικη Συνελευση της HSW,η οποια οπως φαινεται εξελισεται σε κοντρα ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ-ΑΝΕΚ.
Να μη μας φανει παραξενο να ξαναδουμε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ να κατηφοριζει στη Κρητη. Μονο που δε ξερω για ποιο λιμανι. Κοντα βροντα......

----------


## Leo

Με τρόμαξες προς στιγμή φίλε NAXOS, οταν σε είδα να ποστάρεις στο Αριάδνη... Εσύ συνήθως λες δρομολόγια όποτε σκέφτηκα ... :Razz:  αυτό που κατάλαβες... Ετσι κι αλλιώς αν παλέψουν οι μεγλάλοι θα είναι θρίλερ.... ας μη βιαστούμε και όντως θα βροντά μέχρι και το Σάββατο.

----------


## marioskef

> το νησος χιος εκτελει το δρομολογιο με 26,5 κομβους το πολυ.τι διαφορα θα εχει με το αριαδνη που πιανει και τους 24,5 κομβους.δεν πιστευω να αποτελει αρνητικο στοιχειο για τη δρομολογηση του πλοιου στη μυτιληνη το θεμα που πρανεφερες.


Κάτι κακό δεν υπάρχει αλλά όταν το Χίο το κάνει από ότι βλέπω σε 8,5 ώρες, αυτοί οι δύο κόμβοι και το γεγονός οτι θα παίρνει αναγκαστικά πιο πολύ χρόνο  στα λιμάνια, σημαίνει οτι θα φτάνει τις 10 ώρες το κάθε δρομολόγιο... Νομίζω πολύ οριακό... Για να γίνεται κάθε μέρα έτσι

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Υπομονη παιδια μεχρι τις 17 του μηνα που θα γινη η Γενικη Συνελευση της HSW,η οποια οπως φαινεται εξελισεται σε κοντρα ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ-ΑΝΕΚ.
> Να μη μας φανει παραξενο να ξαναδουμε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ να κατηφοριζει στη Κρητη. Μονο που δε ξερω για ποιο λιμανι. Κοντα βροντα......


Δεν υπαρχει καμοια κοντρα των δυο εταιρειων,τα μεγαλα αφεντικα τα εχουν βρει μια χαρα, οποτε δυσκολο να κατεβει στην Κρητη παλι το Αριαδνη και εξαλου αν ηταν θα ειχε ξεκινησει τωρα και 15 μερες που καθετε,μιας που εχει την γραμμη κιολας.... αλλα Υπομονη μεχρι την Συνελευση

----------


## NAXOS

Ολα θα κριθουν απο το αποτελεσμα της συνελευσης. Παντως τωρα και τα δυο στρατοπεδα εχουν ριξει διχτυα και ψαρευουν μια μια τις μετοχες για να εχουν τη πληοψηφια στη συνελευση. Ετσι προφανως εγινε και η αγορα απο την ΝΕΛ και θα δουμε στο αμεσο μελλον τι μπορει να κρυβη και αυτη η κινηση.

----------


## scoufgian

> Κάτι κακό δεν υπάρχει αλλά όταν το Χίο το κάνει από ότι βλέπω σε 8,5 ώρες, αυτοί οι δύο κόμβοι και το γεγονός οτι θα παίρνει αναγκαστικά πιο πολύ χρόνο στα λιμάνια, σημαίνει οτι θα φτάνει τις 10 ώρες το κάθε δρομολόγιο... Νομίζω πολύ οριακό... Για να γίνεται κάθε μέρα έτσι


εχω την εντυπωση πως το τελευταιο καιρο με τις καθυστερησεις που ειχαμε με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ,το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν θα ειχε κανενα προβλημα.σχεδον τον ιδιο χρονο θα κανανε :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

exw uliko apo thn kuriakh gia to ariadni otan mporesw 8a to valw! mallon me thn sunelleush ths etaireias kai gw!

----------


## Nautikos II

Μετακομισε η ΄΄Κουκλα΄΄ αρχιζει εργασια;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βρε λες ??? Πάντως εκεί που ''μετακόμισε'' είναι το σημείο που έδενε όταν έφευγε για Χανιά.....  :Confused:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Βρε λες ??? Πάντως εκεί που ''μετακόμισε'' είναι το σημείο που έδενε όταν έφευγε για Χανιά.....


Αυτο ακριβως μου περασε απ το μυαλο φιλε Γιωργο, θα δουμαι, ισως και να ειναι ΄΄τυχαιο΄΄

----------


## Leo

Είναι πιό απλά τα πράγματα παιδιά  :Very Happy: . Βαθαίνει η μπίγα τον ντόκο που ήταν δεμένη η κοθκλάρα στην παγόδα.... Μετακινήθηκε το CEIII στο ΥΕΝ και η Αριάδνη στην παλιά της θέση. Πάντως μια ψυχή απ τό φόρουμ όποτε πάει στο λιμάνι μετακινείται η Αριαδνή  :Razz: !

----------


## scoufgian

να και η μετακινηση της αριαδνης σημερα το απογευμα...........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες* φίλε Γιάννη, και (πόσες φορές θα το ξαναξαναξαναπούμε άραγε ???) ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ !!!

Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, η ομορφότερη πλώρη (μακράν) στο λιμάνι !!!

----------


## scoufgian

> *Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες* φίλε Γιάννη, και (πόσες φορές θα το ξαναξαναξαναπούμε άραγε ???) ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ !!!
> 
> Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, η ομορφότερη πλώρη (μακράν) στο λιμάνι !!!


συμφωνω φιλε γιωργο πως η πλωρη του αριαδνη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!μπορεις να καθεσαι να τη χαζευεις με τις ωρες............

----------


## Nautikos II

Εγω τωρα τις ειδα, τελειες φωτογραφιες, ΄΄συλεκτικες΄΄

----------


## JASON12345

Και για που το βαλε είπαμε;

----------


## Nautikos II

> Και για που το βαλε είπαμε;


Μαλον για πουθενα φιλε Jason

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια Ariadne σημερα στης 08:00 γυρνωντας απο Σαλαμινα με τον Μπρουφα, δυστηχως επεσαι μαχαιρι και σε αυτην, αφιερωμενη στους φιλους Leo Scoufgian Mastrokosta Espresso Nikos ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ, και σε ολο το Forum βεβαια, σορυ για την ποιοτητα, αλλα αφαιρεσα ενα ΜΒ για να την ανεβασω :Sad: 
2008-04-09_102429.png

----------


## scoufgian

> Και μια Ariadne σημερα στης 08:00 γυρνωντας απο Σαλαμινα με τον Μπρουφα, δυστηχως επεσαι μαχαιρι και σε αυτην, αφιερωμενη στους φιλους Leo Scoufgian Mastrokosta Espresso Nikos ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ, και σε ολο το Forum βεβαια, σορυ για την ποιοτητα, αλλα αφαιρεσα ενα ΜΒ για να την ανεβασω
> 2008-04-09_102429.png


ευχαριστουμε για την αφιερωση!!!!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ειδηση..
Σύμφωνα και με τον Κόσμο του Επενδυτή, το πλοίο δρομολογείται στα Χανιά, ναυλωμένο από την ΑΝΕΚ.:-D
Λογικα τον αλλο μηνα που θα σταματησει το Ελ Βενιζελος για την ετησια του και μετα θα φυγει για Τυνησια.
Μακαρι να ισχυει αυτο και να παραμινει το πλοιο στα νερα μας.
Τωρα θα το αγαπησουν στα Χανια και ειδηκα αν γραψει και ΑΝΕΚ στα πλαγια

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φοβερή είδηση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Εύγε για το ρεπορτάζ!

----------


## Paralia

Λεει απο ποτε?
Γιατι αυτο ειναι ειδηση.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Και μια Ariadne σημερα στης 08:00 γυρνωντας απο Σαλαμινα με τον Μπρουφα, δυστηχως επεσαι μαχαιρι και σε αυτην, αφιερωμενη στους φιλους Leo Scoufgian Mastrokosta Espresso Nikos ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ, και σε ολο το Forum βεβαια, σορυ για την ποιοτητα, αλλα αφαιρεσα ενα ΜΒ για να την ανεβασω
> 2008-04-09_102429.png


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ για την αφιέρωση, όμορφη φότο  :Very Happy:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Δεν λεει ακριβη ημερομηνια. 
Θα διξει σε μερικες μερες το ποτε.
Γυρισε-γυρισε και τελικα το πλοιο θα δουλεψει για την ΑΝΕΚ. 
Δεν εκατσε το 2000 τοτε που ηθελαν να το αγορασουν και τελικα θα φορεσει την κιτρινη τσιμινιερα με την Κρητη πανω.
Αντε να το αγορασουν κιολας να μην μενει το πλοιο αδικα στον Πειραια και να μην εχει λιμανι να πηγενει

----------


## Kalloni

ε ναι δεν το πανε και στο αλλο ε και δε ξερεις και συ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panthiras1

> Από μιχαλης79:
> Ειδηση..
> Σύμφωνα και με τον Κόσμο του Επενδυτή, το πλοίο δρομολογείται στα Χανιά, ναυλωμένο από την ΑΝΕΚ


Μιχάλη διάβασε αυτό:
http://www.mediashipping.gr/?q=node/881
(Σημείωση: Για την διεύθυνση ρώτησε καλλίτερα τον scoufgian. Την πήρα από: http://ellinikiaktoploia.blogspot.co...ping-news.html)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Λογικα θα το δουλευουν εντατικα στο εσωτερικο, αντε 2-2,5 μηνες εμεινες χωρις καθυστερησεις για να το δουμε τελειωμενο


Με αφορμή το πιο πάνω μήνυμα το οποίο αφορά τον *Έλυρο,* προβληματίστηκα που θα έπρεπε να ανεβάσω μία απάντηση.

Προτίμησα τελικά το θέμα της *Αριάδνης* μιας και συνάπτω μία φωτογραφία της που έχει σχέση με την απάντηση μου.

Φίλε μου Μιχάλη (λοιπόν), βρίσκω κάπως αισίοδοξη την πρόβλεψη σου για τους 2-2,5 μήνες. Η παρακάτω φώτο της Αριάδνης (με σαφώς μικρότερο εύρος μετασκευής) είναι τραβηγμένη πέρισυ τον Μάιο, και το πλοίο δρομολογήθηκε τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου.

Θεωρώ ότι ο Έλυρος έχει πολύ δουλειά ακόμα, και ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι ότι θα τον δούμε προς το τέλος του καλοκαιριού (για να μην πω Φθινόπωρο).

Μακάρι βέβαια το πλοίο να είναι νωρίτερα έτοιμο, αλλά.......:???:

ARIADNE_1.jpg

----------


## μιχαλης79

Συμφωνω μαζι σου και με τον τροπο σκεψης σου,αλλα εγω φιλε μου εγραψα χωρις τυχον καθυστερησεις  :Wink:  Για να καλυψω ολα τα ενδεχομενα!!
Και εγω ευχομαι να τελειωσει νωρις για να ταξιδεψω μαζι του

----------


## cmitsos

ti na pw auta ta pragmata p sumvainoun pros to paron einai ainigmatika...polu 8a sumvoun stis 17 apriliou.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Α ρε αθάνατη Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ARIADNE_3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καλοοοοοοο!!!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!!!ΖΩΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑΡΑ Ο ΤΥΠΟΣ

----------


## xara

Τί μουσική να ακούει; Κλαρίνα μήπως;:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Παρόλο που το άρθρο της *Ναυτεμπορικής* λέει πολλά περισσότερα νομίζω από τον τίτλο και μόνο είναι σκόπιμο να το ποστάρουμε σ αυτό το thread.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σωστός!!!!!!:!:

----------


## profitis

Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι...Αν ναυλωθεί τελικά απο την ΑΝΕΚ (κρίμας το πλοιο γιατι η ΑΝΕΚ έχει αποδειχθει ανίκανη εταιρεία με απίστευτα κακη πολιτική και εξυπηρέτηση και έχω να αναφέρω πάμπολλα παραδείγματα) σε τι καθεστώς θα κατέβει.Θα αντικαταστήσει το Ελ.Βενιζέλος;Θα κάνει τα κλασσικά δρομολόγια που έκανε στα Χανιά όπως όταν προκατεβήκε(πιστεύω οτι ειναι και το καλύτερο)  ωστε να απευθερωθεί και το Λισσος και να φύγει και το Βενιζέλος;

Επίσης δεν νομίζω να του κάνουν καποια μετεσκευή αφου το πλοίο ειναι πανέτοιμο και η ΑΝΕΚ να εκδίδει  αριθμημένα εισητήρια για τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα(στα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ ειναι πάντα ταλαιπωρία να βρεις να κάτσεις...στη HSW είσαι πάντα σίγουρος ότι ώρα και να πας)

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ενα πουλακι  :Very Happy:  μου ειπε οτι σημερα αρχισαν να βαφουν κιτρινη την τσιμινιερα του πλοιου, αν περασει κανενας απο Πειραια ας ριξει μια ματια και καμοια φωτογραφια,οπως επισης οτι εσβησαν και απο την δεξια πλευρα το HELLENIC SEAWAYS

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ανυπομονώ να το δώ και στα δρομολόγια,αλλά και στις φώτο!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Υπομονη, στις 4 Μαιου θα το δεις απο τον Αγιο Διονυσιο να φορτωνει:-D

----------


## μιχαλης79

Επεσα εξω :Confused: 


*Στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο δρομολογεί η ΑΝΕΚ το ε/γ-ο/γ Αριάδνη*
22/4/2008  
Φωτό: Γιώργος Γιαννακής

Στη γραμμή Πειραιάς- Ηράκλειο, σε πρώτη φάση, δρομολογείται από τις 2 Μαϊου το ε/γ-ο/γ της Αριάδνη το οποίο ανήκει στην HSW αλλά ναυλώθηκε από την ΑΝΕΚ. Η συμφωνία για ναύλωση του πλοίου εγκρίθηκε από το Δ.Σ. της HSW πριν από 20 ημέρες. Το πλοίο θα αλλάξει χρώματα και θα φέρει το σινιάλο της ΑΝΕΚ. Παρά τα όσα περί αντιθέτου γράφονται και διαρρέουν το πλοίο θα μπει στην αυλή των Μινωϊκών, σε αυτή τη φάση και όχι στα Χανιά. 
Στο μεταξύ, στο σημερινό Δ.Σ. της HSW υπήρξε γνωριμία μεταξύ των μελών και του νέου διευθύνοντος συμβούλου Ιωάννη Σήφη Βαρδινογιάννη. 


πηγη: marinews.gr

----------


## cmitsos

τι λες τωρα....!!! καλα δηλαδή βλέπω τρελό χώσιμο στην αυλή των μινωικών για να δουμε αυτό ίσως έχει αντιδράσεις. Με λίγα λόγια οι HSW είναι το πεδίο μάχης ΑΝΕΚ-ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ!!! κακώς πολυ κακώς για τη ναυτιλία

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Εγώ λέω να το σκεφτούν πάλι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ :Mad: .Ας βάλουν και κανένα καλό πλοιο για Χανιά :Mad: .Αντε πιά γιατί οτι ΜΑΟΥΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ:twisted:.Στο Ηράκλειο το Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ,Κνωσσός/Φαιστός και αν χρειαστεί καμιά φορά Ίκαρος/Πασιφάη , Λευκά Όρη/Σοφοκλής Β, Λατώ και (αν) Ελευθέριος Β.Και δεν νομίζω να βάλουν τα Κρήτη εστω και προσωρινά.Θα βάλουν πάλι το Λατώ και το Λισσός.Αν και το Λατώ έχει πολύ καιρό να μπεί Χανιά.:x

----------


## marioskef

πραγματικά πολύ μεγάλη έκπληξη... Μετά από αυτό δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο υπάρχει συνεννόηση μεταξύ Grimaldi και Βαρδινογιάννη για την πώληση της HSW.
Πιο πολύ πάντως το βλέπω σαν κίνηση πίεσης για να πωλήσει το μερίδιό του στην HSW. Σαν ένα χαρτί παραπάνω..."Δώσε μου τις μετοχές στην x τιμή που και εσύ θα έχεις κέρδος και δεν θα σε χτυπώ στην γραμμή σου..."

----------


## konigi

Kalimera se olous!!!etoimastite gia Boba :twisted: !!!!!
Sta Xania etoimazontai kapoioi gia idrisi neas nautiliakis etairias an den valei to Ariadni i ANEK!!!
Kairos einai na ginei kati kai edo kato
Iparxei megali apogoiteusi!!!
I etairia tha einai laikis vasis!!!to onoma tis agnosto akoma,akougete omos poli sti souda tis teleutaies 2 meres

----------


## NAXOS

Na μην ανησυχουν οι φιλοι Χανιωτες.  Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ  θα παει για 4-5 δρομολογια στο Ηρακλειο και μετα παιρνει μονιμοτητα στα  Χανια.

----------


## OLENI

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ

Λέτε να έχουμε στα Χανιά το καλοκαίρι , Έλυρος και Αριαδνή ? Μιας και το Λισσός από ότι έχω ακούσει θα βγει στο σφυρί σύντομα? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Μας περισεύει και το Λατώ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Καλημέρα και Καλό Πάσχα!!!Εαν η ΑΝΕΚ όμως δεν βάλει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Χανιά?

----------


## profitis

> Na μην ανησυχουν οι φιλοι Χανιωτες. Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα παει για 4-5 δρομολογια στο Ηρακλειο και μετα παιρνει μονιμοτητα στα Χανια.


 
Αυτο όμως που το ξέρουμε;

Πλέον η ΑΝΕΚ έχει πέσει πάρα πολύ στα μάτια μου με τις διάφορες κινήσεις τις σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Κρίμας το Αριαδνη που θα το βάψουν στα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ...Πραγματικά κρίμα για το βαπόρι.

Ξεκίνησε απο εταιρεία λαικής βάσης και το μοναδικο τους μέλημα είναι όχι μονο η μεγιστοποίηση αλλα η εκτόξευση του κέρδους(γι αυτο αφήσαν κιόλας με ένα πλοιο την ημέρα + το highspeed που και που) δύο ολόκληρους νομούς...

Μακάρι η Αριαδνη να επιστρέψει γρήγορα στα νερά των Χανίων...

----------


## Apostolos

Πάνω στο παλιό μπλε το κιτρινάκι της ΑΝΕΚ... Λέτε να έχουμε γενική αλλαγή χρωμάτων???

----------


## Trakman

Παιδια, το Αριάδνη ναυλώθηκε από την ΑΝΕΚ για τη γραμμή των Χανίων. Επίσης έμαθα ότι το Έλυρος δε θα είναι έτοιμο για να συνοδεύσει το Αριάδνη αυτό το καλοκαίρι στη γραμμή. Ίσως προς το τέλος του καλοκαιριού.

----------


## Nautikos II

Απο την αλλη πλευρα του πλοιου μεχρι το πρωι δεν ειχε πεσει πινελια, παει σε αργο ρυθμο

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φίλος απο τα συνεργεία που βάφουν το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μου είπε οτι θα το αφήσουν μπλέ,όπως και με το JEAN NICOLI. :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε αυτό φαίνεται και από την πρώτη φωτογραφία που μας έχει link ο Απόστολος.

Αν ήταν να μην αφήναν το μπλε, δεν θα βάφανε από πάνω τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ.  :Wink: 

Εξάλλου θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν πια τελείως απροκάλυπτη η σχέση HSW και ΑΝΕΚ αν το πλοίο βαφόταν ολόκληρο στα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ. Να κρατήσουμε λίγο και τα ...προσχήματα.

----------


## despo

Με την προυπόθεση οτι θα κάνει σωστή δουλειά η επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού, οπως το σημερινό δημοσίευμα στη Ναυτεμπορική, για να δούμε τι κατάληξη θα έχουν αυτοί οι 'γάμοι' της μιας νύχτας που παρατηρούνται τον τελευταίο καιρό. Εκτος βέβαια και αν ολα αυτά γράφονται για εσωτερική κατανάλωση.

----------


## cmitsos

μια χαρά τα λικς απόστολε!!! λίγο κιτσ αλλά τα σινιαλα πρέπει να αλλάξουν

----------


## El Greco

Επίσης, για όσους δεν ξέρουν καλή ανάγνωση γιατί κάνανε κοπάνες στο σχολείο ή για όσους άλλα διαβάζουν και άλλα καταλαβαίνουν, να επαναλάβουμε ότι όπως γράψαμε χθες το ε/γ-ο/γ Αριάδνη <στις 2 Μαίου σε πρώτη φάση θα δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλείο>.

pigi Marinews

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=4541


se pion apeftinete???

----------


## μιχαλης79

Λογικα σε οσους πιστεψαν ή σε οσους εβγαλαν (βρομα) :???:οτι θα μινει μονιμα στο Ηρακλειο και θα παει κοντρα στις Μινωικες

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε Μιχάλη, ξέρουμε ότι λατρεύεις την ΑΝΕΚ γιατί είναι η εταιρία της πατρίδας σου. Αλλά το θεωρώ πολύ τρελό ένα σηνιάλο να κάνει την διαφορά! Δεν είναι βρώμα αλλά λογική σκέψη το να προβλέψεις ότι η ΑΝΕΚ θα βάλει τα καλύτερα και μεγαλύτερα πλοία της στο Ηράκλειο. Έτσι και αλλιώς αυτό κάνει τόσα χρόνια. Γιατί τώρα να αλλάξει??? Το κακό είναι ότι το μονοπώλιο ενισχύθηκε και μόνο κακά αποτελέσματα θα έχει...
Όλα αυτά με συμπάθειο και μόνο πρός εσένα, μήν με παρεξηγήσεις!

----------


## marioskef

Το ΑΡιάδνη πόσα κρεβάτια διαθέτει? Εχω την εντύπωη πως είναι κάπου στα 400. Με μόνο τόσα κρεβάτια (Σίγουρα κάτω από 500) πως θα εξυπηρετηθούν τα Χανιά?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Με την ταχύτητα που διαθέτει δεν νομίζω στο ταξίδι προς Χανιά να χρειάζεται πολλές καμπίνες.Τώρα στο γυρισμό... την βγάζεις και σε σαλόνι! :Razz:

----------


## marioskef

Στα ημερήσια σίγουρα όχι... Αλλά το βραδυνό που προφανώς θα ξεκινά πριν τις 10 το βράδυ και θα φτάνει στις 5,5 το πρωι, ο κόσμος θα θέλει να κοινηθεί κάπου... Συγκριτικά τα Λατώ Λιδδός έχουν πάνω από 800 κρεβάτια, το Ελυρος 700 και ακόμα το Πρέβελη 550.
Αντίθετα στο Ηράκλειο η Ανεκ με τόσα κρεβάτια την βγάζει μια χαρά

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Aν όμως κάνει τα δρομολόγια που έκανε και τότε με την HSW?Κάποιος είχε γράψει οτι στα Χανιά θα πηγαίνουν 3 πλοία.Η Αριάδνη τα πρωϊνά,ο Έλυρος τα απογευματινά(αυτά που έκανε και το Τσάμπιον)και το Λατώ τα βραδινά ή ο Έλυρος τα πρωϊνά,η Αριάδνη τα απογευματινά και το Λατώ τα βραδινά ή τα πρωϊνά! :Wink:

----------


## marioskef

Πιστεύω οτι τα τρια πλοία αναφέρονται στα δύο συμβατικά που θα κάνουντα βραδινά δρομολόγια, εναλλάξ από Σούδα και Πειραιά (κι όποτε υπάρχει ζήτηση και τα πρωινα που ίσως να υπάρχουν) και έν τρίτο Ro Pax

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Να και με το ΑΝΕΚ στα πλαγια του πλοιου

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p49934304.html

----------


## Nautikos II

Ετοιμο το παπορακι:-D

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Και εγώ πήγα και το είδα.Έχουν γράψει και απο τις 2 πλευρές ΑΝΕΚ.Και απο οτι είδα και στο φουγάρο γράφεται το ΑΝΕΚ,αλλά κάπως αλλιώτικα απο τα άλλα πλοια της! :Razz:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Απο τις 2 Μαϊου έως τις 5 Μαϊου το Αριάδνη στο Ηράκλειο.Μετά Ηράκλειο πάνε τα Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ.Και κυρίες και κύριοι η στιγμή που όλοι περιμέναμε απο τις 5 Μαϊου το Αριάδνη μόνιμα στα Χανιά μαζί με το Λατώωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!Το Λισσός αποχωρεί και ο Βενιζέλος Τυνησία!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## cmitsos

θελουμε φώτο

----------


## Markos

Με το λογοτυπο της HSW μου αρεσε πιο πολυ... :Sad: 
Εχει κανεις φωτο απο το φουγαρο με το σημα της ΑΝΕΚ?

----------


## giorgosss

Να και μια φωτογραφία της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ τραβηγμένη με το κινητό μου μέσα απο καμπίνα του ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ (συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα). Καλώς σας βρήκα :mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Να και μια φωτογραφία της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ τραβηγμένη με το κινητό μου μέσα απο καμπίνα του ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΥ (συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα). Καλώς σας βρήκα :mrgreen:


Καθε φωτογραφια φιλε μου εχει την δικη της μεγεια, και [προσωπικη μου γνωμη] το τελευταιο πραχμα που μετραει, ειναι η ποιοτητα, καθε φωτογραφια μετα απο την πρωτη ματια, εχει να δωσει αρκετα στοιχεια, εμενα μου αρεσει και ειδηκα την συγκεκτιμενη ωρα που την εβγαλες :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Εγω εχω εναν φιλο στο λιμανι, που ειχε υπηρεσια και σημερα, και αφου πηγα να του ευχηθω, ειπα να φερω και μια Ariadne, να την μοιραστουμαι με τους φιλους που ειναι εδω :Wink:

----------


## JASON12345

Πόπο καλά δεν την χωρταίνω να την βλέπω.
Της παέι πολύ η νέα της φορεσιά.!
Έγινε ακόμη πιο όμορφη.
Όποιος έχει κι άλλη φωτό ας την βάλει.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε για την φωτό σου.

----------


## Νικόλας

ΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚDSC00219.jpg

----------


## μιχαλης79

Εχω μια απορια. Ο πλοιαρχος θα ειναι απο την ΑΝΕΚ ή την HSW τωρα που θα ξεκινησει για Κρητη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## despo

Εχετε δηλαδή αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες οτι πραγματικά θα ξεκινήσει τόσο γρήγορα, αφου το σύστημα κρατήσεων δίνει τα υπάρχοντα πλοία μεχρι τέλος Μαίου ?.

----------


## Νaval22

Ο πλοίαρχος θα είναι απο τη hellenic άφου πρός το παρόν τουλάχιστον δεν έχουμε bare boat ναυλωση

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν έχεις την θεά να ταξιδεύει στο Αιγαίο το ποιός θα την πηγαίνει λίγο σε ενδιαφέρει....
thea.jpg

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ο Καπτ. Γιαννης Φραγκογιαννης απο την ΑΝΕΚ θα ξεκινησει τελικα το πλοιο απο οτι εμαθα :Wink:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Απο 6 Μαιου στις 21:00 συμφωνα με το on-line της ΑΝΕΚ και επισημα το πλοιο στο δρομολογιο Περαιας-Χανια  :Very Happy: :-D

----------


## OLENI

Μιχ'άλη με πρόλαβες  :Smile: 

Να έιναι καλοτάξιδο λοιπόν και να το δούμε σύντομα λοιπόν να κάνει ταξίδια μαζί με το Έλυρος

----------


## manolis m.

ANTE KAI OTAN PAEI GIA ETSISIA EFOSON LOGIKA YPO KATHESTWS ''NAYLWSIS'' ANEK NA TIN VAPSOUNE TELIWS ASPRI...

----------


## scoufgian

το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ,αυτη την ωρα, δεμενο ,μπροστα ,απο το ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ,ετοιμο ν αναχωρησει ,στις 20:30 ,για Ηρακλειο

----------


## Nautikos II

Την τσιμινιερα την τελειωσαναι αραγε; ειχε ενα μικρο κοματι πισω κοκκινο προχτες

----------


## cmitsos

καλά ταξίδια στην κούκλα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλα ταξιδια στην κουκλα και απο μενα.Την περιμενουμε σε λιγες μερες στα Χανια.Θα εχουμε ενα ιδιαιτερα καλο διδυμο.Η νεα και ωραια Αριαδνη με το αειθαλες,*καλοταξιδο* και γρηγορο (19,8 κομβοι) Λατω που εχουμε να το δουμε απο το 12/2006 στη γραμμη μας. :Wink:

----------


## JASON12345

Αριάδνη στην πύλη τρία έτοιμη για δρομολόγια
Μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ

http://www.symbol.gr/cam_home.htm#

----------


## cmitsos

δε φαίνεται φίλε μου...μονο οι πύλες 6,7

----------


## JASON12345

Πως δε φαίνεται.
Εάν πας στην 7 φαίνεται παιντακάθαρα στο βάθος.
Πριν έρθουν τα χαιτσπιντ φαινόταν ολόκληρη αλλά και τώρα κάτι γίνεται.

----------


## Νaval22

> Την τσιμινιερα την τελειωσαναι αραγε; ειχε ενα μικρο κοματι πισω κοκκινο προχτες


Εχει παραμείνει κόκκινη ενδιάμεσα,εμένα πάντως έτσι όπως το είδα σήμερα δεν μου άρεσε η τσιμινιέρα με αυτά τα τεράστια γραμμάτα κάνει το πλοίο να φαίνεται σαν τσίρκο

----------


## JASON12345

Αυτό το κόκκινο ίσως είναι λίγο αποθητικό.
Και η τσιμινιέρα τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω πιο ώριμα δεν είναι και φοβερή.
Αλλά τα σινιάλα από κάτω της πάνε φοβερά.!

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραχματι το κοκκινο που ειχε πριν, το τονιζε καλυτερα σε συνδιασμο με το λευκο και το μπλε, μια φωτο απο σημερα το πρωι, απο την νεα του θεση, καλοταξιδο να ειναι, και ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι λεπτομεριες:-D

----------


## El Greco

ontos to fougaro einai san to Circo Medrano!!!

----------


## konigi

Πολύ καλή φώτο!!!Γιατι ρε παιδιά αυτοι εκεί στην ΑΝΕΚ αφού κάνουν την δουλειά δεν την κάνουν σωστά?Και στο Βενιζέλο και στο Λατώ τα γράμματα και η κρήτη ειναι χάλια στην τσιμινιέρα!!!
Λίγη λεπτότιτα δεν υπάρχει?
χαλάνε όλο το image του πλοίου...

----------


## Νaval22

προφανώς είχαν έτοιμα τα γράμματα απο το βενιζέλο και το λατώ που καιρός για ειδικά πράγματα τώρα

----------


## konigi

μα φίλε Στέφανε δεν έγινε μόνο τώρα!!
εδώ και 3-4 χρόνια αυτή η ιστορία με τα γράμματα επαναλαμβάνεται!!!τοσο δύσκολο ειναι να βάλουν την κρήτη ίσια και τα γράμματα πιο λεπτά?
τι είναι?μαθηματικά?

----------


## Νaval22

> τι είναι?μαθηματικά?


Ε βέβαια ξέρεις πόσα ολοκληρώματα χρειάζονται για να ισιώσεις τη Κρήτη?
Τές πα πέρα απο τη πλάκα νομίζω πως πρίν μπούν τα σινιαλά σε ένα βαπόρι προηγείται ο σχεδιασμός που κοστίζει λεφτά ας το εξηγήσει κάποιος που ξέρει αλλά σκέψου πως ότι το σουμελά και το θεσσαλονική έχουν ίδιο μέγεθος σινιάλων δεν είναι τυχαίο

----------


## konigi

Τι σχεδιασμός φίλε Στέφανε?Παίρνεις διαστάσεις και σχηματίζεις στιν μεταξύ τους απόσταση...Ξέρουμε ποιός είναι ο λοστρόμος της Αριάδνης?

----------


## Markos

Γιατι εξαφανιστικε απο το AIS η Αριαδνη? Δεν τη βλεπω πουθενα...

----------


## Markos

Α τωρα τη βρηκα. Καποιο στιγμιαιο προβλημα θα ηταν...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

molis ksekinise.kala taksidia na exei

----------


## Apostolos

Και λίγο πρίν ξεκινήσει....

Και το μεσημεράκι κάπου ψηλά...

----------


## Markos

Πολυ αργα δε παει? Το δειχνει με 18.5...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

21.5 ine tora

----------


## JASON12345

Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες απόστολε.!!!
Ειδικά η πρώτη που ήταν λίγο πριν ξεκινήσε.
Αυτό το διληνό στον Πειραιά λίγο πριν φύγουν στην πύλη των κρητικών θα με συγκινεί μπάντα.Είναι εντυπωσιακά τα χρώματα που βγαίνουν.
Για αυτό ερωτεύθηκα τα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ΛΑΤΟ που θέλετε να φύγουν.
Τώρα και με την αριάδνη γίνεται ακόμη πιο όμορφη η κατάσταση.

----------


## cmitsos

δίπλα δίπλα με της μινόαν πάει... :Smile:

----------


## cmitsos

να συμπληρώσω: απ'οτι κατάλαβα...το βαπόρι θα πηγαίνει χανιά αλλα με συνθήκες διαφορετικές απόταν ανήκε στην hsw. Δηλαδή θα πηγαίνει με 21 κόμβους περίπου και θα κάνει το ταξίδι σε 8,30 ώρες σε σχέση με παλαιότερα που πήγαινε με 25 κόμβους (υπηρεσιακή-μπορεί να πάει ακόμα και με 27) και 6,30 ώρες...όλα αυτά θα γίνου προφανώς για έξοδα κατανάλωσης πετρελαίου απότι φαντάζομαι...περιμένω τη δική σας γνώμη

----------


## marioskef

Είναι και άλλα θέματα εκτός από την κατανάλωση...
Γενικώς τα βραδινά δρομολόγια είναι πιο κερδοφόρα από τα ημερήσια καθώς ο κόσμος παίρνει καμπίνες οπότε πληρώνει διπλάσιο ναύλο.
Εκτός λοιπόν από τα περισσότερα καύσιμα που θα καταναλώνει, η αυξημένη ταχύτητα εχει δυο επακόλουθα, είτε θα εφτανε στο λιμάνι προορισμου πιο γρήγορα, δηλαδή στα άγρια χαράματα, που για τους κρητικους είναι ότι χειρότερο (το καλυτερό μου είναι οταν το πλοίο αργεί να αναχωρήσει ώστε να μην φτανει στον προορισμό στις 5:30 αλλά κατά τις 7:00 μπας και χωρτάσω λίγο ύπνο), είτε θα αναχωρούσε από την αφετηρία αργότερα, πχ 11 ή 12 το βράδυ με αποτέλεσμα η κατανάλωση στα μπαρ, στα εστιατόρια και τα καταστήματα των πλοίων να είναι πολύ περιορισμένη...
Ακόμα και στα πρώτα χρόνια των παλατιών, όπου το πετρέλαιο δεν ήταν τόσο ακριβό, τα πλοία έφευγαν κατά τις 9:00

----------


## cmitsos

ναι φίλε μου έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο....όσο για τα χρώματα με χαλάει το ουράνιο τόξο...τελικά τελείως λευκό δε λέει...καλύτερα έτσι όπως είναι...είναι το αντίθετο παράδειγμα του μυτιλήνη(του πάει το άσπρο και όχι το μπλέ)

----------


## Apostolos

Το ουράνιο τόξο δέν με χαλάει. Τα τεράστια γράμματα στην τσιμινιέρα με την σουζαριστή Κρήτη είναι παράφονο. Αν τα κάνανε μικρότερα θα ήταν καλύτερα. Α ξεχάσαμε να βάλουμε και τις οριζόντιες μπλε γραμμές

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Απόστολε έχεις δίκιο τόσο για τις μπλε γραμμές που λείπουν στην τσιμινιέρα, όσο και για την ...σουζαριστή Κρήτη. :mrgreen:

Απλά είπα να αφήσω την τσιμινιέρα όπως ακριβώς την βάψανε οι ...ειδικοί της ΑΝΕΚ, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της ...σούζας !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

παντως γιωργο το βαψιμο που εριξες στο πλοιο μου αρεσε πολυ.........μπραβο!!ελπιζω οι φιλοι μας στην ΑΝΕΚ να την συμμεριστουνε.........

----------


## giorgosss

Φίλε Espresso συμφωνώ 100% με τον  Captain Nionio!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Η δικια μας πιστευω ειναι ποιο ομορφη με τo λευκο, μπλε και την πρωιν ομορφη *΄΄κοκκινη΄΄* τσιμινιερα :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Ενα ενδιαφερον ,σημερινο αρθρο, απο . ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ,με στοιχεια ,για την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ αλλα και για το κλιμα ,που επικρατει αυτη τη στιγμη ,αναμεσα ,στις ΑΝΕΚ-ΜΙΝΟΑΝ

----------


## Nautikos II

Απο την αρχη εως το τελος εντυπωσιακο κειμενο, και στην παραγραφο *΄΄Ανατροπες΄΄* βεβαια

----------


## Trakman

Το Αριάδνη όμως δρομολογείται στα Χανιά, παίζει το ενδεχόμενο να μπει Ηράκλειο? Πιθανώς το άρθρο να αναφέρεται για μετά το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## cmitsos

to new golden bridge σε ποια χώρα βρίσκεται και τι δρομολόγιο κάνει?

----------


## cmitsos

Μετα την 25η μαρτίου στο λιμάνι του πειραιά η αριάδνη μας

----------


## Trakman

Απ'οτι βλέπω στο syros observer και με τα όσα διάβασα σήμερα σε άρθρο στα "Νέα" όπου λέει για τον ανταγωνισμό ΑΝΕΚ-MINOAN στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου, κάνω την υπόθεση ότι μάλλον "ανοίξαν" το Festos Palace απόψε για να περάσει το Αριάδνη στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι αλλά και το Festos δεν πάει μα τρελά γκάζια σχεδόν ίδια ταχύτητα έχουν

----------


## Trakman

Όταν ξεκίνησε του δώσαν 24 κόμβους!! Μέχρι και χθες το πήγαιναν αρχικά το πολύ με 22 και μετά έπεφτε περίπου στους 20, όπως πάει και το Κνωσός αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## Νικόλας

πάντος είμαι περίεργος να δώ πως θα εξελιχθούν τα πράγνατα στα επόμενα δρομολόγια όταν ο ανταγωνισμός θα αυξηθεί

----------


## Trakman

Και γω φίλε Νικόλα την ίδια περιέργεια έχω! Αλλά δεδομένου ότι σε λίγες μέρες το Αριάδνη πάει Χανιά και στη θέση του πάει το Κρήτη Ι, οι Μινωικές έχουν το πλεονέκτημα νομίζω!

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ πάντος φίλε μου νομίζω ότι φέτος ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ και ΑΝΕΚ θα κονταριστούν και θα γίνει χαμός αλλά μην υποτιμάς τα ΚΡΗΤΙΚΑΚΙΑ Ι κια ΙΙ πηγαίνουν σφαίρα

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

απο οτι βλεπω δινεται μαχη αυτη τη στιγμη ανοιχτα της Μηλου΄

----------


## Trakman

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου! Αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε αν ανοίξουν τα Παλάτια δεν πιάνονται. Βέβαια λόγω κατανάλωσης δεν τα ανοίγουν, οπότε πάνω-κάτω ίδια υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα θα έχουν Κρητικάκια-Παλάτια!

----------


## Trakman

Μάλλον ίδια ώρα θα φτάσουν Πειραιά! Τώρα το ποιο θα μπει πρώτο, μικρή σημασία έχει.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

se kana misaoro vlepo to festos na vgeni mprosta .

----------


## konigi

Aυτή τη στιγμή η Αριαδνη προηγείται με ταχύτητα 22.8 και ακολουθεί το Φεστός με ταχύτητα 22.1 ...
Απ'ότι φαίνεται την ανοίγουν λίγο...

----------


## Markos

H Ariadni sto peiraia

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραίος!!!!!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

to knossos me 19'9 knots auti ti stigmi ine mprosta apo tin ariadni.prokeite gia epidiksi ishios;ti ginete;

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

sorry itan kollimeno to ais mprosta i ariadni ine,,,sorry

----------


## kingminos

το αριάδνη στην ιαπωνία καθώς ερχότανε

----------


## JASON12345

Την στιγμή της εκκίνησης του ακριβώς;;

----------


## Apostolos

Ε λίγο μετα το λιμάνι που ήταν παροπλισμένο

----------


## kingminos

Εγινε κάποιο λάθος μετην φωτο. Αυτή είναι η σωστή.

Ariadne 02.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

FILE King minos kalitera na postareis link oatn vriskeis fwto..epidi panw katw tis exoume ksanadei autes tis fwto mesw mias anazitisis pou mas eixe pei na kanoume o filos a[postolos...... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Πιστεύω πώς αν αρχίσεις να προσέχεις λίγο παραπάνω θα βάζεις ωραία πράγματα! Το άνω κολάζ δέν το έχω δεί πουθενά...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

molis anaxororei i ariadni gia hania me ta nea tis siniala.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Καλοταξιδι να ειναι και με το καλο να μας ερθει..:-D:-D:-D

----------


## konigi

Με βλέπω αύριο πρωι πρωι στο λιμάνι να την προειπαντισω...
καλώς να μας έρθει...

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο βρε παιδιά... επιτέλους ακούσαμε και μια καλή κουβέντα απο τους Χανιώτες για την Αριάδνη..... Μακάρι να την έχετε πάντα, αναβαθμίζει την γραμμή σας.

----------


## konigi

Και αναβαθμίζει και όλη την Ανεκ γενικότερα φίλε Λεό...

----------


## Apostolos

Αχ τι κάνουν 2 μπότα κίτρινη μπογιά στην τσιμινιέρα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Μπράβο βρε παιδιά... επιτέλους ακούσαμε και μια καλή κουβέντα απο τους Χανιώτες για την Αριάδνη...


Φίλε μου *Leo,* και η ...συμπάθεια του φίλου μου του *mastrokostas* η ...*Ανθή Μαρίνα*, ακόμα και η *Παναγία η Σουμελά* να κατέβαιναν στα Χανιά 
με σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι μόνο καλές κουβέντες θα άκουγες από τους Χανιώτες.  :Wink: 

Όταν όμως ο βαπόραρος (η Αριάδνη) είχε μπει στην γραμμή τους άρτι μετασκευασθείσα και απαστράπτουσα, σχεδόν άδεια ανεβοκατέβαινε.

Για να μην ξεχνάμε δηλαδή κιόλας................

----------


## konigi

Aφού όλοι εδω φοράνε παροπίδες,τι να κανουμε?
εγώ όσο ήταν στα λημέρια μας με αυτήν ταξίδευα...
κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο σχεδον..

----------


## kingminos

Γεμάτο σήμερα

----------


## Leo

> Γεμάτο σήμερα


 
Στην φωτογρφία του φίλου kingminos, είναι ορατός ο λόγος που στον Έλυρο έκαναν μεταφορά των οδηγών των κάβων αρκετά χαμηλότερα. 
Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα οι κάβοι του Αριάδνη (κυρίως οι δεξιοί) δεν προσφέρουνε σχεδόν καμιά υπηρεσία στο ρεμέτζο του πλοίου :shock:.

----------


## profitis

> Φίλε μου *Leo,* και η ...συμπάθεια του φίλου μου του *mastrokostas* η ...*Ανθή Μαρίνα*, ακόμα και η *Παναγία η Σουμελά* να κατέβαιναν στα Χανιά 
> με σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι μόνο καλές κουβέντες θα άκουγες από τους Χανιώτες. 
> 
> Όταν όμως ο βαπόραρος (η Αριάδνη) είχε μπει στην γραμμή τους άρτι μετασκευασθείσα και απαστράπτουσα, σχεδόν άδεια ανεβοκατέβαινε.
> 
> Για να μην ξεχνάμε δηλαδή κιόλας................


 
Πες τα βρε φίλε Espresso γιατι το κόλλημα των Χανιωτών με την ΑΝΕΚ δεν έχει προηγούμενο. Μπορεί τώρα να στάζουν μέλι όμως υπο καθεστώς Hellenic και 6,5 ώρες έκανε το πλοίο και είχε ακρως ανταγωνιστικές τιμες.

Προσωπικά εχω ταξιδέψει και με το Αριαδνη και με το Olympic. Τo οlympic ειναι ωραίο πλοίο, γρήγορο αλλα εμένα ΔΕΝ μ αρεσε μία μπροστα στο Αριαδνη και κυρίως λόγω της ευκολίας των αεροπορικών.Ωραίο όπως είπα αλλα πλήρως ΑΒΟΛΟ με τα απειρα σαλόνια...

Φαντάζομαι πως τώρα η ΑΝΕΚ κόβει κανονικα αριθμημένο κάθισμα γιατι σε όλα τα πλοία της οι αεροπορικές "περιλαμβάνονται" στο deck...

----------


## kingminos

Ξέρει μήπως κανείς να μου απαντήσει που έκανε δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι το Αριάδνη.

----------


## El Greco

tellos septemvri sto saroniko 2/3 meres kai meta kateftian sti Grammi.

----------


## Leo

Ποιά γραμμή?? Πειραιάς Χανιά ή μήπως πάμε καμιά Βενετία να έρθουν για τις ετήσιες οι μακρυνοί συγγενείς? Υπόθεση κάνω... να μας δεί και ο Εμμανουέλε.. :Wink:

----------


## El Greco

ennousa to perasmeno septembrio otan mpike stin grammi ton chanion me ta chromata tis hellenic seaways

----------


## kingminos

Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η μετασκευή που του έκαναν για να το εξηγήσω καλύτερα κράτησαν την πλωρηνή και την πλαινή ράμπα το ίδιο φουγάρο στην πλώρη και στον καθρέφτη μόνο ένα βάψιμο και στην πρίμνη άνοιξαν κλιμακοστάσιο για τους επιβάτες ενώ στον Έλυρο όλλα πλιν του φουγάρου τα έχουνε ξυλώσει.Εγω προσώπικά περίμενα πολύ καλύτερη μετασκευή σαν του Έλυρου.

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερινη φωτογραφια πανω απο το Blue Star Ithaki στης *19:50*, καθυστερισε το ατιμο:mrgreen:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απλα εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια.Απολυτα επιβλητικο σκαρι...Ευχαριστουμε. :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Το πλοίο πραγματικα είναι επιβλητικό, από την πρώτη στιγμή που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το θαύμασα, αλλά τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ του πάνε περισσότερο!

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια επισης σημερινη, πλωρατη, για τους παραπανω φιλους, εγω αρχισα να το βλεπω θετικα και με την νεα τσιμινιερα, παραμενη ομορφο, δεν εχει σημαντικες αλαγες

----------


## Νικόλας

και μία σημερινή φότο όχι και τόσο καλή αλλά την βάζω :mrgreen:
DSC00227.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

απλα σουπερ το καράβι πως πάει η κίνηση στη κρήτη ξέρει κανείς??

----------


## Trakman

Απ'όσο ξέρω μέτρια πράγματα για την εποχή!

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ!!!:mrgreen:[ATTACH]20022008175.jpg[/ATTACH]

----------


## mike_rodos

Πότε το φωτογραφησες στην Πάτρα?

----------


## STRATHGOS

:-D[quote=mike_rodos;78248]Πότε το φωτογραφησες στην Πάτρα
prin kanena 2mino nomizo!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Και δέν είχαμε καθόλου απο κει...

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστώ Στρατηγέ!!!

----------


## cmitsos

είχε γίνει και ένα ατύχημα με τον καταπέλτη και είχε σκοτωθεί κάποιος απο το πλήρωμα στη βενετία :Sad:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> είχε γίνει και ένα ατύχημα με τον καταπέλτη και είχε σκοτωθεί κάποιος απο το πλήρωμα στη βενετία


βασικα στο λιμανι της ηγουμενιτσας ηχε γινει... τον πατησε νταλικα :Sad:  και εγηνε καπακι κιαλο με εναν λαθρομεταναστη.

----------


## yoR

Μήπως τωρα που κατέβηκε Χανιά μεριά να την πούνε ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΜΗΤΣΟΤΑΚΗ;;

----------


## koukou

απο το lissos

----------


## Nautikos II

> απο το lissos


Ωραιος ο παιχτης

----------


## scoufgian

> απο το lissos


ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

μονο που ξεχασαν να σπασουν την σαμπανια!!χι χι πλακα κανο:mrgreen:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> απο το lissos


πολυ ωραιες φωτο μπραβο φιλε κουκου

----------


## STRATHGOS

ποιο ωρεο τωρα παντος!!! :Cool:

----------


## cmitsos

> βασικα στο λιμανι της ηγουμενιτσας ηχε γινει... τον πατησε νταλικα και εγηνε καπακι κιαλο με εναν λαθρομεταναστη.



NAI δίκιο έχεις φίλε στρατηγε...απλά δεν τον πάτησε...τον έλιωσε σφηνεωσε πλαι στο σύρμα του καταπέλτη...:sad:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> NAI δίκιο έχεις φίλε στρατηγε...απλά δεν τον πάτησε...τον έλιωσε σφηνεωσε πλαι στο σύρμα του καταπέλτη...:sad:


Απλά δεν ήθελα να μπω σε λεπτομέριες διότι δεν ειναι και ωραιο πραγμα!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αριάνδη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 16/05/2008  λίγο πριν την Βραδινή του αναχώρηση.

ariadnh1.jpg

ariadnh2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Νίκο η πρώτη φώτο σου είναι ΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΗ ΚΤΗ ΚΗ. Αν δέν είχες "φάει" λίγο τον ιστο θα είχες πάρει βραβείο!

----------


## Leo

Αφού τα ραντάρια εκπέμπουν ηλεκρομαγνητικά κύματα.... τα 'κοψε είναι επιβαλή  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νικόλα συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο. Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.

Αλλά βρε φίλε.... το μαναράκι μου, τον *Πήγασο* που ίσα-ίσα διακρίνεται δεξιά, δεν μας τον έβγαλες καμμιά φωτογραφιούλα ??? 
Αν σου βρίσκεται τίποτις πολύ θα το εκτιμούσα !!!  :Very Happy: 

Λυπάμαι βέβαια που θα διαφωνήσω με τον φίλο μου τον *Leo* για τα *επιβλαβή* ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα, και θα του θυμίσω 
ότι όπως μας είπε ένας φίλος μας, ''ανέβηκε στο τελευταίο deck στο ραντάρ και δεν έπαθε τίποτα''.  :Wink:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Στις 14 ιουνιου και περι ωρα 13:00 θα φτασει στην Σιφνο το πλοιο προερχομενο απο Χανια με εκδρομεις του Αγιου Πνευματος.
Εχει την υποδομη να δεχτει τετοιο πλοιο εκει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,δεν εχω παει ποτε,ας πει καποιος που εχει παει στο λιμανι

----------


## Leo

Μπορείς να δείς και να πάρεις μια άποψη μόνος σου *εδώ*. Σε παρακλώ μην βάλεις τις φωνές ε?  :Wink:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ευχαριστω πολυ!! δεν σχολιαζω, αν εχει αερα λυπαμαι :cry: ολο το πληρωμα γεφυρας και καταστρωματος εκεινη την ημερα.
Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Πρέπει να είμαστε εκει....

----------


## profitis

Παιδιά, γνωρίζεται απο πια πύλη φεύγει απο το Πειραιά το Αριαδνη;

----------


## Leo

Από την Ε3 φίλε!

----------


## kingminos

Εγώ που είμαι κάθε μέρα στο λιμάνι ξέρω καλύτερα από όλους και λέω Ε3.

----------


## Trakman

Καλά, δε χρειάζεται να'σαι κάθε μέρα στο λιμάνι για να το ξέρεις! :Smile:

----------


## Nautikos II

Πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Πειραιά, από το πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίου «ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ» Ν.Π.11542, το οποίο εκτελούσε ταξίδι επιστροφής από Χανιά, ότι ο 57χρονος β΄ μάγειρας του έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας. ¶μεσα του παρασχέθηκαν οι πρώτες βοήθειες από επιβάτη ιατρό, ο οποίος διαπίστωσε τον θάνατο του 57χρονου ναυτικού. Με τον κατάπλου του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο στον Πειραιά, η σορός του 57χρονου άνδρα μεταφέρθηκε στο Τζάνειο νοσοκομείο, ενώ πρόκειται να μεταφερθεί στην νεκροτομείο Πειραιά για διενέργεια νεκροψίας-νεκροτομής. Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά. 
ΠΗΓΗ: YEN

----------


## JASON12345

Πολύ κριμά...
Σε αυτό το πλοίο τελευταία συνβαίνουν πολλά,δε συμφωνείτε;

----------


## Markos

Oντως συμβαινουν πολλα... γρουσουζικο πλοιο

----------


## JASON12345

....Καταραμένο! :Confused:  :Sad:

----------


## kingminos

Σίγουρα στον Έλυρο δεν θα γίνει τίποτα τέτοιο.

----------


## Paralia

Μακάρι να μην υπάρχουν *πουθενά* τέτοια περιστατικά. Όσο για τον Έλυρο, δεν ξέρω που βασίζεις τα “λεγόμενα” σου, αλλά πριν από δύο εβδομάδες είχαμε το θάνατο ενός εργάτη.

----------


## JASON12345

Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω κινγκ τι θέλεις να πεις.
Εάν πάρω την κυριολεκτική σημασιά των λεγομένων σου θα σου πω ότι έχει γίνει ήδη ατύχημα στο Έλυρο.
Απλώς στην Αριαδνη έχεουν σημειωθεί αρκετές φορές άσχημα περιστατικά.
Φυσικά το αποδίδω καθαρά στην ΤΥΧΗ αυτό!δεν ξέρω αν φαντάστηκες ότι αφησα κάποιον επαινιγμό! (?)
Ελπίζουμε να μην συνεχιστούν και τα θερμά μου συλληπητήρια στην οικογένεια του άτυχου μάγειρα που έσβησε πάνω στη θάλασσα :Sad:

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,χθές ταξίδευα με το Αριάδνη από Πειραιά για Χανιά και έβγαλα τις παρακάτω φώτο από την γέφυρα του πλοίου

----------


## JASON12345

Ουυυυ!
Πανέμορφες μου θύμισαν πολλά πράγματα οι φωτό σου

----------


## konigi

Τι να πεις για αυτή την πλώρη?τι να πεις για αυτό το σκαρί?δεν υπάρχουν λόγια...μακάρι να μπορούσα να τις έβγαζα μέρα...

----------


## JASON12345

Όχι νύχτα είναι πιο δύναμη!

----------


## konigi

Την νύχτα φίλε Ιάσωνα δεν φαίνονται όλες οι λεπτομέρειες του πλοίου...κατα την άποψή μου τουλάχιστον...

----------


## JASON12345

Ναι αλλά στην γέφυρα είναι το κάτι αλλο.
Συμφωνείς;
Αλλά τελοςπάντων δεν έχει και τόση σημασία,οι φωτό σου πάντως είναι τέλιες

----------


## Markos

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες! Δεν ειχα ξαναδει τη πλωρη του απο μεσα. Πρεπει να ειναι η καλυτερη που εχω δει ποτε...

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί δέν την έχεις ξαναδεί???

----------


## konigi

Συγνώμη που το λέω φίλε Απόστολε αλλα νομίζω πως είναι η πρώτη που έχουμε με τα νέα χρωματα στην πλώρη,(μπλε,κίτρινο)και η μόνη νυχτερινή...

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά νόμισα ότι δέν έχετε ξαναδει την πλώρη της

----------


## mandiam

Η πανεμορφη Αριαδνη μας εδω στην πρωτη μερα της εισοδου της στο λιμανι Πειραια...ετσι για να μη ξεχναμε και τα ευχαριστα γεγονοτα!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Μέχρι πότε είναι μισθωμένο στην ΑΝΕΚ;

----------


## kalypso

2430.jpg

Λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση!

----------


## ndimitr93

ΟΡΙΣΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ (GOOGLE EARTH)

----------


## Vortigern

Το Αριαδνη κατευθασε στην Σιφνο σημερα με 1200 κρητηκους...καταπλικτικο..δηστιχος δν μπορεσα να παω στο λιμανι για να βγαλω φωτο λογο  :Mad: δουλειας :Mad:  αλλα θα βρω κ θα σας στειλο το συντομοτερο...... :Wink:

----------


## n-k

Το Αριάδνη στη Σίφνο. Πίσω του διακρίνεται το ¶γιος Γεώργιος που ξεκίνησε σήμερα, μετά την ετήσια συντήρησή του.

ARIADNI.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

> Το Αριάδνη στη Σίφνο. Πίσω του διακρίνεται το ¶γιος Γεώργιος που ξεκίνησε σήμερα, μετά την ετήσια συντήρησή του.
> 
> ARIADNI.JPG


Αυτος εισαι...σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ...απαικτος δν εχω κατι αλλο να πω...απολαυστετο!

----------


## kalypso

εξαιρετική φωτογραφία....

----------


## n-k

Το Αριάδνη φεύγει από Σίφνο προς Χανιά.

----------


## smarag

Το Αριαδνη έφυγε σήμερα το πρώι απο χανία για Σίφνο όποτε βγάλτε το καμία φώτο ακόμα.  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

Απ' οτι βλεπω και στον AIS παει και με 24,7 που ουτε στο δρομολογιο του για Χανια απο Πειραια και αντιστροφα δεν το πανε τοσο.

----------


## kalypso

Θα πρέπει να προλάβει να γυρίσει για το βραδυνό δρομολόγιο από Χανιά

----------


## dimitris

Ε ναι μονο ετσι και αν το προλαβει ο Ιουλιος - Αυγουστος να κανει ακομα δρομολογια για την Ανεκ και κανει ημερησια θα δουμε  τις ταχυτητες του.

----------


## dimitris

Η Αριαδνη ηδη εχει φτασει στο λιμανι τις Σιφνου περιμενουμε απο τους φιλους εκει φωτογραφιες απο την webcam  που βρηκα δεν εχει και τοση καλη εικονα.

----------


## plori

> Η Αριαδνη ηδη εχει φτασει στο λιμανι τις Σιφνου περιμενουμε απο τους φιλους εκει φωτογραφιες απο την webcam που βρηκα δεν εχει και τοση καλη εικονα.


Κορυφαία στιγμή για την Σίφνο!!!!

Αγ.Πνευματος 08 (8).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Είσαι Θεός!

----------


## n-k

Γεννηθήτω το θέλημά σου  :Wink: 

DSC01579.JPG

DSC01585.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! Χαιρωμαι που ακόμα και άτομα που δέν είναι ενεργά φαινομενικά μας προσφέρουν λουλούδια!

----------


## JASON12345

Θα της πήγαιναν και τα νησιά του Αιγαίου τελικά.
Εσεις τι λέτε;

----------


## smarag

> Ε ναι μονο ετσι και αν το προλαβει ο Ιουλιος - Αυγουστος να κανει ακομα δρομολογια για την Ανεκ και κανει ημερησια θα δουμε τις ταχυτητες του.


τι εννοίς ??? θα το πάρει πάλι η HSW και θα κατεβένει εκείνη χανία, πάντως άκουσα σήμερα στο κεντρικο δελτίο ειδήσεων τον χανίων ότι έχουν μείωση τουρισμου λόγο ακτοπλοικών δρομολογίων.

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια ευχαριστουμε πολυ να ειστε καλα!!!

----------


## panthiras1

> Από smarag:..............πάντως άκουσα σήμερα στο κεντρικο δελτίο ειδήσεων τον χανίων ότι έχουν μείωση τουρισμου λόγο ακτοπλοικών δρομολογίων.


Τα Χανιά πάντα 2 πλοία είχαν

----------


## marioskef

Τα τελευταία χρόνια υπήρχε και πάντα ενα τρίτο...Είτε λεγόταν ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ είτε Highspeed είτε Blue Star.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε n-k οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι καταπληκτικες σε ποιοτικα και εξαιρετικης σπανιοτητας...Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.Σα να ταιριαζουν  Αριαδνη-Καμαρες...

----------


## smarag

> Τα τελευταία χρόνια υπήρχε και πάντα ενα τρίτο...Είτε λεγόταν ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ είτε Highspeed είτε Blue Star.


Ακριβώς και τις ώρες που το είχαν να κατεβένει κάτω εξυπηρετούσε πολύ κόσμο, + οτι είχε κάλύτερες τιμές.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μεγάλες ταχυτητες έπιασε η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ μας σήμερα στο ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο Πειραιά προς Χανιά στην αναχώρηση της στις 14:30!!! Επιασε 24,7 παρακαλώ και δεν ειδατε τίποτα ακόμα. Σε λίγο θα σηναντηθεί με το Λατώ που μας έρχεται με 19,0 κόμβους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris

Μονο στα ημερησια θα δουμε καποιες καλυτερες ταχυτητες και σε καποια τις πραγματικες γιατι για παραδειγμα χθες το απογευμα το highspeed 2 για Ναξο εκανε σχεδον 4 ωρες και 30 λεπτα καθαρο ταξιδι :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η ''ΜΕΓ¶ΛΗ ΚΥΡΙΑ'' του μεγάλου μας λιμανιού, σήμερα στις 14.15, στο κόκκινο.

ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Excellent  photo!!!

----------


## Paralia

> χθες το απογευμα το highspeed 2 για Ναξο εκανε σχεδον 4 ωρες και 30 λεπτα καθαρο ταξιδι


Μα αυτή είναι η διάρκεια του ταξιδιύ σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου.

----------


## dimitris

3 ωρες και 40 λεπτα το δινει αναχωρηση 17:15 και αφιξει στη Ναξο 20:55 και οχι 21:40 που εφτασε σε ολο το ταξιδι πανω απο 29 δεν πηγε...
 το συζηταμε και σε λαθος topic

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σε μιά εφημερίδα είδα οτι η Ανέκ έκανε διαφήμηση στα δρομολόγια ,με την Αριάδνη. Ποτέ δεν έβαλε ναυλωμένο πλοίο για διαφήμηση στις γραμμές που εκμεταλέυεται και ειδικά των Χανίων.Μάλλον με τις ικανότητες της Αριάδνης σκέφτεται σοβαρά να την αγοράσει.

----------


## panthiras1

> Από Γιάννης Φ: .....Μάλλον με τις ικανότητες της Αριάδνης σκέφτεται σοβαρά να την αγοράσει.


Αν δεν την αγοράσει θα πρέπει επειγόντως να αγοράσει άλλο πλοίο (δεν μπορεί να την έχει για πάντα μισθωμένη)

----------


## dimitris

Καραβαρα η Αριαδνη και πιστευω οτι για να μεινει στο Αιγαιο ειναι μια απο τις γραμμες που της ταιριαζει απολυτα, αλλα πρεπει ν'αγορασει κι αλλο πλοιο η ΑΝΕΚ? γιατι να στελνει καθε χρονο τον Ελ.Βενιζελο Τυνησια και δεν το διπλωνει με Ελυρος στα Χανια Π.χ λεω εγω τωρα!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Γιατί το καλοκαίρι οι ταχύτητες του Βενιζέλου για τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια δεν επαρκούν για τις ταχύτητες της Έλυρος

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Γιαννη δεν συμφωνω με τις ταχυτητες γιατι ολα αυτα τα χρονια η ΑΝΕΚ τα ημερησια με το ΛΑΤΩ και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τα εβγαζε με τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι και ΙΙ.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ναι,αλλά τα γρήγορα ημερήσια συμφέρουν για πολύ κόσμο.Οχι όμως για τα καύσημα!

----------


## dimitris

πιστευω πως τα ημερησια στα Χανια δηλαδη μια γραμμη μονοπωλιο δεν κανει ημερησια λογο ανταγωνισμου αλλα εξυπηρετησης αρα οι ταχυτητες δεν παιζουν τον πρωτο ρολο, παντος μακαρι να μεινει η Αριαδνη στο Αιγαιο και να την καμαρωνουμε για πολλα χρονια ακομα με οποιοδηποτε σιλιαλο ειτε ΑΝΕΚ λεγετε ειτε HSW.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Χθεσινη αφιξη του πλοιου στην Σουδα στις 21:00
(απο κινητο ειναι η φωτο και δεν εχει την καλυτερη ποιοτητα)

----------


## scoufgian

> Χθεσινη αφιξη του πλοιου στην Σουδα στις 21:00
> (απο κινητο ειναι η φωτο και δεν εχει την καλυτερη ποιοτητα)


μια χαρα φωτο εβγαλες.ευχαριστουμε........... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Paralia

> 3 ωρες και 40 λεπτα το δινει αναχωρηση 17:15 και αφιξει στη Ναξο 20:55 και οχι 21:40 που εφτασε σε ολο το ταξιδι πανω απο 29 δεν πηγε...
> το συζηταμε και σε λαθος topic


που το βρήκες το 20:55????
Σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια (hsw.gr) το πλοία φεύγει 17:15 από Πειραιά, και φτάνει Πάρο στις 20:45 και Νάξο στις 21:40, άρα έφτασε ακριβώς στην ώρα του.

----------


## kingminos

> To *νέο απόκτημα* της Hellenic Seaways ναυπηγήθηκε το 1996, είναι 195m και έχει υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 25 μιλίων.
> Το Himuka στοίχησε 30 εκατ. ευρώ ενώ στο πλοίο θα γίνει πλήρης μετασκευή συνολικού κόστους 15-20 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.


Δεν νομίζω μία μετασκευή που μόνο μετασκευή δεν είναι γιατί το πλοίο έχει ακόμα Γιαπονέζικη μορφή να στοίχησε τόσο.

----------


## Paralia

Μάλλον δεν είχες δει το πλοίο πριν και μετά. Η μετασκευή του κόστισε πολύ περισσότερο από το ποσό που είχε αρχικά αναφερθεί.

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν βλέπω γιατί είναι ενοχλητικό ένα πλοίο να δείχνει "πολύ Ιαπωνικό" ?Ιαπωνικό είναι στο κάτω κάτω...Και η μετασκευή νομίζω ήταν αρκετά αξιόλογη!!

----------


## kingminos

Τότε ο Έλυρος γιατί δεν είναι έτσι;

----------


## Speedkiller

Δε θέλω να αναφερθώ εκτενώς στο τι είναι ο Έλυρος γιατί εδώ είναι το thread της αριάδνης αλλά ο Έλυρος μπαουλοφέρνει περισσότερο από την Αριάδνη μου έχει πιο ωράια (κατα τη γνώμη μου πάντα) κοψίματα!Και επίσης είτε αρέσει είτε όχι και ο Έλυρος είναι ΓΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΟΣ...Αυτό που μου μυρίζει βέβαια είναι πως η ουσιώδης διαφορά που προσδίδει περισσότερη ομορφιά και κύρος στον Έλυρο είναι πως πρόκειται απλά για ο νέο πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ...

----------


## marsant

Συμφωνω σε ολα με τα λεγομενα σου φιλε speedkiller.Οντως η Αριαδνη και στα ματια τα δικα μου φαινεται πιο καμπυλατη απο τον Ελυρο..Και ακομα ''Γιαπωνεζιλα'' να βγαζει περισσοτερο το Αριαδνη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι θεωρειται απαραιτητα κακο....

----------


## dimitris

> που το βρήκες το 20:55????
> Σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια (hsw.gr) το πλοία φεύγει 17:15 από Πειραιά, και φτάνει Πάρο στις 20:45 και Νάξο στις 21:40, άρα έφτασε ακριβώς στην ώρα του.


Φιλε μου ελα να σου δειξω το χαρτη κρατησης με τις ωρες αναχωρησεις και αφιξεις δεν εχω κανενα αλλο λογο να το πω... το κακο ειναι πως το πληρωνεις ταχυπλοο, οταν πριν μερικα χρονια που το εκανε το δρομολογιο πηγαινε τουλαχιστον σε λιγοτερο χρονο.

----------


## Paralia

Υπάρχουν πίνακες δρομολογίων, φυλλάδια δρομολογίων και το online σύστημα της εταιρείας στα οποία αναφέρεται η ώρα άφιξης. Όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα δεις στο site της εταιρείας, στο openseas, στο agency και σε όλα τα πρακτορεία. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε τι αναφέρεσαι.

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι είστε σε λάθος θέμα γιατί αυτό που συζητάτε δεν αφορά το Αριάδνη που δνε πάει παροναξία. Η συζήτηση για το highspeed 2 μεταφέρθηκε εδώ

----------


## kingminos

Υπάρχει ένας που να συμφωνεί μαζί μου ότι το πλοίο χρειάζεται πολύ δουλειά ακόμα για την δρομολόγησή του εκτός Ιαπωνίας;Ειδικά για το Αιγαίο

----------


## marioskef

Όχι...
Είναι ήδη δρομολογημένο στη χώρα μας και τα παει μια χαρα...

----------


## JASON12345

> Υπάρχει ένας που να συμφωνεί μαζί μου ότι το πλοίο χρειάζεται πολύ δουλειά ακόμα για την δρομολόγησή του εκτός Ιαπωνίας;Ειδικά για το Αιγαίο


Ti enois file?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Όχι...
> Είναι ήδη δρομολογημένο στη χώρα μας και τα παει μια χαρα...


Συμφωνω! Γιατι σωνει και καλα πρεπει να το μετασκευασουμε στα χαλια του Ελυρου? Αν ηταν και δεν εκανε στην ΑΝΕΚ, δεν θα το ναυλωνε (αλλα και παλι, ειναι μακραν καλυτερο απο καποια αλλα της). Δεν πιστευω οτι οι εταιριες θα κανουν παλι τις τρελες ανακατασκευες των 80s! Δεν πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται πλεον! Τα πλοια ειναι ταχυτερα, και εχουν μεγαλυτερη χωρητικοτητα απο τα πλοια που αντικατεστησαν! Τι να το κανουμε δηλαδη, Λισσος?? ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!

----------


## Speedkiller

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον FINNPARTNER!!!H Αριάδνη είναι ωραιότατη και απολύτως κατάλληλη για το αιγαίο... :Cool:

----------


## cmitsos

απλά τέλειο για ελλάδα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η Αριάνδη χτές στο λιμάνι τον Χανίων.
krhth1.jpg

krhth2.jpg

krhth3.jpg

krhth4.jpg

----------


## kingminos

Στη Σούδα ανοίγει η πλαινή ράμπα;Γιατί στον Πειραιά είναι πάντα κλειστή.

----------


## nautikos

Στον _Πειραια_ δεν βολευει να ανοιξει τον πλαινο λογω χωρου. Στου _Βασιλειαδη_ οταν εδενε τον ανοιγε.

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιος ο τουριστας μας.....................:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

είδες κανένα τουρίστα στην φώτο  :Confused:

----------


## dimitris

Πρεπει να ηταν πισω απο την φωτογραφια ο τουριστας...  :Razz:  ωραιες φωτο πατριδα!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Πρεπει να ηταν πισω απο την φωτογραφια ο τουριστας...  ωραιες φωτο πατριδα!!!


με καλυψε απολυτα ο δημητρης............ακου εκει ποιος τουριστας?μας κανει και το χαζο............. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kingminos

Κάντε μια επίσκεψη στο ais και θα δείτε ότι το επιβλητικών διαστάσεων ARIADNE πάει να συγκρουστεί με την Πελλοπόνησο.

----------


## kingminos

Αφήστε το πήρε την σωστή πορεία.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερα η Αριαδνη πρεπει να αργησε πολυ να αναχωρησει απο Σουδα γιατι αργησε παρα πολυ να φτασει στη Σουδα απ'οτι ειδα στο AIS.Σε αντιθεση με το Λατω που κατεβαινει και ειναι στο αναμενομενο σημειο και με την αναμενομενη ταχυτητα η Αριαδνη μολις που εχει φυγει και ανεβαινει με 24 κομβους για να σωσει οτι μπορει απο τη χασουρα...Γνωριζει καποιος γιατι τοση καθυστερηση ειδικα στο Αριαδνη και οχι στο Λατω;

----------


## jumpman

Το Αριάδνη εκτελεί το πρωϊνό δρομολόγιο αναχωρώντας περίπου στις 2 με αποτέλεσμα να φτάνει στη Σούδα στις 9 το βράδυ.Οπότε δεν αναχωρεί από εκεί στις 9 αλλά πιο μετά.Το περίεργο είνανι γιατί βάζουν το πλοίο να φεύγει τέτοια ώρα και μάλιστα να μην το ανοίγουν τελείως.Νομίζω πως η Αριάδνη έχει 1 - 1.5 μιλάκι ακόμα παραπάνω.

----------


## Leo

Τι πλοίο έφθασε στην κίτρινη στι 06.55 και έμεινε εκέι μέχρι τις 07.50 οπότε και ξεκίνησε για να μπεί στο λιμάνι. Ο λόγος ? Οι πρωινές αναχωρήσεις. Καπάκι μπήκε το Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## mike_rodos

To πλοίο μετά την καθυστέρηση βλέπω πως είχε αναπτύξη μεγάλη ταχύτητα για να καλύψη ότι μπορεί από τον χαμένο χρόνο *Ταχύτητα πραγματική (Μέγιστη / Μέση):* 24.7 / 23.1 knots

----------


## Speedkiller

Το πλοίο παιδιά έχει άνετα και παραπάνω από 25!Ως Hellenic Seaways τότε στην αρχή πήγαινε με 25 και κάτι!Θυμάμαι σίγουρα και για 25,7!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον φίλο μου τον Captain_Nionios
ariandh.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την ειδικη αφιερωση Νικο.Παντα με τη φωτογραφικη στο χερι σε βρισκω.Αλλα και απο τα Χανια μια χαρα υλικο εφερες ειδα στην προηγουμενη σελιδα.Ποιος σε ξεναγησε,τον ξερουμε; :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την ειδικη αφιερωση Νικο.Παντα με τη φωτογραφικη στο χερι σε βρισκω.Αλλα και απο τα Χανια μια χαρα υλικο εφερες ειδα στην προηγουμενη σελιδα.*Ποιος σε ξεναγησε,τον ξερουμε;*


Έλα ντε  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Η εντυπωσιακοτατη εισοδος της ωραιας κυριας στο λιμανι ( μετα το καζο βεβαια που επαθε εξω οπως ειπε και ο Leo )

ariadne.JPG

----------


## kingminos

Κάποια στιγμή το πελώριο ARIADNE θα επιστρέψει στην θρυλική HELLENIC SEAWAYS και το ερώτημα,ποιός θα διπλαρώσει το περσινό απόκτημα της κριτηκής και Χανιώτικης ΑΝΕΚ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ στην πολύ εξυπηρετική και ωραία γραμμή των 154 ναυτικών μιλίων ε;

----------


## agnostos

Προφανως η θα αγωραστει η Αριαδνη απο την ΑΝΕΚ για να συνεχισουν να διπλαρωνουν δυο τοσο ομοια πλοια η θα γινει αγορα καποιου αλλου στο στυλ της Ελυρος-Αριαδνης και μετα την απαραιτητη μετασκευη θα μπει στην γραμμη... Αν και το πρωτο το 8εωρω πιο πι8ανο καθοτι η Αριαδνη ειναι ετοιμη λιγο-πολυ... Για μενα ο μονος παραγωντας που θα επηρεασει την ΑΝΕΚ στην αγορα το Αριαδνη ειναι τα λεφτα...

----------


## manolis m.

kingminos i leksi ''kritiki'' frafete me ''η'' =''krηtikη''.

----------


## kingminos

ευχαριστώ για την διώρθωση.

----------


## giorgosss

H Αριάδνη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 24/6 λίγο μετά την άφιξή της



Άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Σούδας στις 5:40


Και μια στο άκυρο

----------


## cmitsos

θα αγοραστεί απο ανεκ νομίζω

----------


## grangelo

Μια φωτο του πλοιου και απο εμενα!

----------


## manou

φιλε cmitsos δεν μπορει να το αγορασει!!
σκεψου απλα οτι η hsw το αγορασε 30 εκ. δεν εριξεκαι αλλα 15-20???
Που θα βρει η ανεκ τα ευρω??? οεο!! :Cool: 
ειδικα τωρα που εχει και Εληρο.............
γνωμη μου!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## panthiras1

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχε μαζέψει πάνω από 100 πέρυσι στην αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου που έκανε. Με αυτά αγόρασε και μετασκευάζει την Έλυρος και θα αγοράσει και δεύτερο πλοίο.... (αν θυμάμαι καλά...)

----------


## agnostos

Μια χαρα θα τα βρει τα λεφτα... ειδικα αν "σπρωξει" και κανενα απο τα lissos-lato μια χαρα ειναι... Απο το να αγωρασει καινουριο πλοιο και να το μετασκευασει...
Εκτος βεβαια και αν η ΑΝΕΚ αγωρασει την HSW!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Trakman

Τι? Μόνο την HSW? Ας πάρει και τις Μινωικές!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Trakman... θα μου επιτρέψεις να χρησιμοποιήσω τα πανέμορφα λόγια της υπογραφής σου για να απαντήσω στο παραπάνω σχόλιό σου?

Στο δωδέκατο χρόνο, ανέβηκε το λόφο,
κοίταξε τη θάλασσα....
Ανάμεσα από την αραιή ομίχλη 
το Κ Α Ρ Α Β Ι.....
Οι πόρτες της καρδιάς του άνοιξαν με μιας, 
και η χαρά του φτερούγισε μακριά 
πάνω από τη θάλασσα...

Στον πεζό λόγο θα το έλεγα καπώς έτσι:

" Ονειρα θερινής νυκτός? "  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Ωραίος ο Leo!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## APTERAKIAS

Συμφωνώ με τον king minos,το ποστάλι παρά έχει Γιαπωνέζικη μορφή

----------


## APTERAKIAS

Ρε μάγκες γνωρίζουμε πότε θα επιστρέψει στην HELLENIC SEAWAYS το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα το κρατήσει για πάντα και τότε να δούμε ποιός θα πλαισιώσει τον ΕΛΥΡΟ στα Χανιά,και νομίζω πως το πλοίο είναι λίγο για την ΑΝΕΚ στα χανιά και για οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρεία παραείναι μεγάλο.

----------


## kingminos

ανακαλώ όλα όσα είπα ότι το ariadne έχει πολλή γιαπωνέζικη μορφή.
Για να είμαι ακριβής δεν τα είπα εγώ αλλά ο apterakias που έμπαινε μέσω του kingminos και έγγραφε ότι ήθελε, μέχρι που τον ανάγκασα να δημιουργήσει δικό του λλογαριασμό και να γράφει ότι θέλει.

----------


## Paralia

Τα παιδία παίζει….

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν νομίζω μία μετασκευή που μόνο μετασκευή δεν είναι γιατί το πλοίο έχει ακόμα Γιαπονέζικη μορφή να στοίχησε τόσο.





> Κάντε μια επίσκεψη στο ais και θα δείτε ότι το επιβλητικών διαστάσεων ARIADNE πάει να συγκρουστεί με την Πελλοπόνησο.





> Αφήστε το πήρε την σωστή πορεία.





> Συμφωνώ με τον king minos,το ποστάλι παρά έχει Γιαπωνέζικη μορφή





> ανακαλώ όλα όσα είπα ότι το ariadne έχει πολλή γιαπωνέζικη μορφή.
> Για να είμαι ακριβής δεν τα είπα εγώ αλλά ο apterakias που έμπαινε μέσω του kingminos και έγγραφε ότι ήθελε, μέχρι που τον ανάγκασα να δημιουργήσει δικό του λλογαριασμό και να γράφει ότι θέλει.


*...ανέβηκα σε μια'χλαδιά να κόψω ένα πεπόνι και το καρπούζι που'πεσε το πάτησε ένα τρένο...*

*...Εξω από το σπίτι σου περνώ και τηγανίζεις ψάρια,πέτα μου έναν κεφτέ ωχ το μάτι μου...*

*Κύριοι moderators και administrators, δεν νομίζετε ότι παραπήγε το πράγμα ??? Μήπως να το κάνουμε παιδική χαρά το φόρουμ ???*

*Η μήπως είναι καλύτερα να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο ???* 

*ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!*

----------


## nautikos

Συμφωνω και επαυξανω. Κρατηθηκα και γω μερικες μερες, αλλα μιας και ο espresso ανοιξε το θεμα, πρεπει να μπει μια ταξη σχετικα με τη συμπεριφορα μερικων. Δεν μπορει 2-3 μαλ***να να υποβαθμιζουν τις συζητησεις εδω και το επιπεδο των περισσοτερων συμμετεχοντων. Ειπαμε να ειμαστε ανοιχτοι αλλα υπαρχουν και ορια. Και οταν καποιοι τα υπερβαινουν τοτε σουταρισμα, ουτε θα μας λειψουν ουτε και προσφερουν κατι. Καληνυχτα...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κατα βαση συμφωνω με αυτα που λετε και οι δυο σας,απλα στο μονο που θελω εστιασω ειναι στο εξης.Αν οι ανθρωποι το κανουν χωρις δολο,απλα απο μη κατανοηση των κανονων και τεραστια επιπολαιοτητα τοτε ας τους δωσουμε την ευκαιρια να βελτιωθουν και να αποδειξουν οτι το εκαναν κατα λαθος.Αν θελουν με δολο να κανουν ανω κατω την ωραια παρεα μας τοτε ναι.ΣΟΥΤΑΡΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΡΑ.

----------


## cmitsos

χαλαρά το αγοράζει που λές φίλε μανού

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε espresso όντως υπάρχει μια ειρωνία στα μηνύματα του king Minos ιδίως στο τελευταίο με τους λογαριασμούς...Ωστόσο ο Apterakias δεν είπε κάτι επιλήψιμο...Την άποψη του είπε...
Όσο για τις υπογραφές έχουν κάποια στοιχεία γελοιότητας όντως...Αλλά αυτό νομίζω δεν είναι κακό αν αυτό όντως εκφράζει κάποιον...Μην πεις πως δεν ταιριάζει στον king minos ιδίως  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: ???

----------


## manolis m.

proswpiki mou apopsi auta ta posts na sinexistoun me morfi-xaraktira pm kai oxi dimosieusis...tespa...file apterakia..ksexnas mipws poios einai dieuthinon simvoulos stin HSW kia stin ANEK kai ti sxesi exoun autes oi dyo etairies metaksi tous ??? Egw pisteuw ama theli to krataei ep aoriston....min sas pw oti to metavivazei xalara...pou leei o logos..

----------


## kingminos

τι τό΄θελα να κάνω την διευκρίνηση, τον μπελά μου βρήκα.

----------


## giannisk88

Ναι εντάξει παιδιά ώς εδώ όμως!!Οι απαντήσεις να δοθούν με pm για όσους θέλουν!!Ας συνεχίσουμε με την Αριαδνάρα.

----------


## APTERAKIAS

Μιά άλλη παρατηρησή μου είναι πως ένα νέο και σύγχρονο πλοίο όπως αυτό να μην διαθέτει την υπηρεσία προσγείωσης ελικοπτέρων στο εξωτερικό καταστρωμά του.

----------


## scoufgian

η Αριαδνη ,ετοιμη ν αναχωρησει ,καθως δυει ο ηλιος
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9090

----------


## alcaeos

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία της όμορφης αριαδνης

----------


## Speedkiller

Σνιφφ σνιφφφ...Μυρίζει κόκκινο...:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Σνιφφ σνιφφφ...Μυρίζει κόκκινο...:mrgreen:


τωρα τελευταια εχεις γινει λαγωνικο.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

> η Αριαδνη ,ετοιμη ν αναχωρησει ,καθως δυει ο ηλιος
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9090


Χθεσινή είναι;Γιατί ήμουν και γω στο λιμάνι εχθές και μάλιστα την έβγαλα δίπλα στον πρύμνιο καταπέλτη της κούκλας!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Πριν μερικες μερες ταξιδεψα μαζι της για την πατριδα, δυστηχως διαπιστωσα οτι με την υπαρχουσα κατασταση το πλοιο δεν κανει για Χανια. Εχει μεγαλο προβλημα και σε καμπινες (λιγες για την γραμμη) αλλα και με τα εστιατορια (χωρητικοτητα), ο κοσμος περιμενε στην ουρα για ωρα!! Οποτε λογικα (που πιστευω οτι θα γινει) αν αγοραστει απο την ΑΝΕΚ και νομιμα θα μπει για μετασκευη

----------


## JASON12345

H hellenic seaways που όπως λέγανε την ετύμαζε για τα Χανιά έκανε δηλαδή κακή μετασκευή;.Γιατί είναι περίεργο να μην κάνει για τα χανιά ενώ ετοιμάστηκε για τα ΧΑΝΙΑ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Η διαφορά Jason είναι ότι το ετοίμαζε για μεσημεριανοαπογευματινά δρομολόγια και το έτρεχε...Δεν το χε ίσα ίσα να πηγαίνει όπως τώρα η ΑΝΕΚ (που μάλλον το κανε έτσι για να κερδίζει από καμπίνες και από καύσιμα)!

----------


## scoufgian

την αλλη Κυριακη ,θα με ξενυχτησει η Αριαδνη.Θα ναι το πρωτο ταξιδι με το καραβι οποτε εχει να πεσει εξερευνηση........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

> την αλλη Κυριακη ,θα με ξενυχτησει η Αριαδνη.Θα ναι το πρωτο ταξιδι με το καραβι οποτε εχει να πεσει εξερευνηση...........


Παρε και μια φωτο με ενα σημειο που σου προτεινω για φωτογραφιση
ARIADNE [42].jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Παρε και μια φωτο με ενα σημειο που σου προτεινω για φωτογραφιση
> ARIADNE [42].jpg


το μονο που με πειραζει, ειναι οτι θα ειναι βραδυ και δεν θα μπορουμε να εχουμε φωτο ,με το φως της ημερας.δεν πειραζει ομως ,κατι θα κανουμε .........

----------


## marioskef

> H hellenic seaways που όπως λέγανε την ετύμαζε για τα Χανιά έκανε δηλαδή κακή μετασκευή;.Γιατί είναι περίεργο να μην κάνει για τα χανιά ενώ ετοιμάστηκε για τα ΧΑΝΙΑ





> Η διαφορά Jason είναι ότι το ετοίμαζε για μεσημεριανοαπογευματινά δρομολόγια και το έτρεχε...Δεν το χε ίσα ίσα να πηγαίνει όπως τώρα η ΑΝΕΚ (που μάλλον το κανε έτσι για να κερδίζει από καμπίνες και από καύσιμα)!


Όπως έχω ξαναπεί και παλαιότερα αυτό το καράβι δεν κάνει για τα Χανιά με την ΑΝΕΚ. Είναι πολύ μικρό.
Κατ εμε ο κύριος λόγος είναι οτι στην ουσία του είναι τέλειο σαν μια επιπλέον επιλογή, δηλαδή είναι τέλειο για τα Χανιά όταν παράλληλα υπάρχει και κάποιο άλλο ανταγωνιστικό πλοίο δρομολογημένο.
Διαφορετικά είναι πολύ μικρό για να μπορεσει να εξυπηρετήσει όλη την κίνηση των Χανίων

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε παιδια μην τρελαθουμε.Με το βαπορι εχω ταξιδεψει αρκετες φορες οποτε μπορω να κρινω.Ε οχι και πολυ μικρο ενα βαπορι μηκους 196 μετρων και πλατους 27 μετρων...Θα συμφωνησω οτι δεν εχει πολλες καμπινες γιατι οταν το μετασκευασε η Hellenic ειχε στο νου της το ημερισιο των 6,5 ωρων.Αλλα αν δεις ποσες αεροπορικες θεσεις εχει,μαζι με τα σαλονια θα διαπιστωσεις οτι μπορει να φιλοξενησει παρα πολυ κοσμο.Ισως αν εφτιαχναν πιο πολλες καμπινες και το γεμιζαν λιγο περισσοτερο στα δυο τελευταια ντεκ να ηταν ακομα καλυτερο,αλλα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι και μικρο.Δηλαδη το Blue Star το οποιο εχει μονο ενα ντεκ (γεματο απο ακρη σε ακρη θεσεις βεβαια) και ολα τα υπολοιπα καμπινες ηταν μεγαλο οταν εκανε το δρομολογιο;Ας μην ειμαστε λοιπον υπερβολικοι...

----------


## Trakman

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον φίλο Μάριο!

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Ρε παιδια μην τρελαθουμε.Με το βαπορι εχω ταξιδεψει αρκετες φορες οποτε μπορω να κρινω.Ε οχι και πολυ μικρο ενα βαπορι μηκους 196 μετρων και πλατους 27 μετρων...Θα συμφωνησω οτι δεν εχει πολλες καμπινες γιατι οταν το μετασκευασε η Hellenic ειχε στο νου της το ημερισιο των 6,5 ωρων.Αλλα αν δεις ποσες αεροπορικες θεσεις εχει,μαζι με τα σαλονια θα διαπιστωσεις οτι μπορει να φιλοξενησει παρα πολυ κοσμο.Ισως αν εφτιαχναν πιο πολλες καμπινες και το γεμιζαν λιγο περισσοτερο στα δυο τελευταια ντεκ να ηταν ακομα καλυτερο,αλλα δε νομιζω οτι ειναι και μικρο.Δηλαδη το Blue Star το οποιο εχει μονο ενα ντεκ (γεματο απο ακρη σε ακρη θεσεις βεβαια) και ολα τα υπολοιπα καμπινες ηταν μεγαλο οταν εκανε το δρομολογιο;Ας μην ειμαστε λοιπον υπερβολικοι...


Καλα το λες,αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι οταν ηταν το Blue star υπηρχαν 2 πλοια καθε μερα για να εξυπηρετιθει ο κοσμος και οχι ενα και μοναδικο. οποτε  με τις υπαρχουσες συνθηκες δεν κανει για Χανια.
Η γραμμη αυτη δεν θελει αεροπορικα καθισματα αλλα κρεβατια.

----------


## marioskef

> ...Ε οχι και πολυ μικρο ενα βαπορι μηκους 196 μετρων και πλατους 27 μετρων...Θα συμφωνησω οτι δεν εχει πολλες καμπινες γιατι οταν το μετασκευασε η Hellenic ειχε στο νου της το ημερισιο των 6,5 ωρων...
> 
> Αλλα αν δεις ποσες αεροπορικες θεσεις εχει,μαζι με τα σαλονια θα διαπιστωσεις οτι μπορει να φιλοξενησει παρα πολυ κοσμο...


Ο χαρακτηριστμός μικρό αφορά τις καμπίνες και μόνο, προφανώς πλοίο του μεγέθους του Αριάδνη δεν είναι μικρών διαστάσεων...Αλλά πλοίο με λιγότερο από 500 κρεβάτια να κρατήσει γραμμή σαν τα Χανιά μόνο δεν γίνεται, εδώ καλά καλά δεν φτάνουν το χειμώνα τόσα, πόσο μάλλον το καλοκαίρι.
Για αυτό που ήθελε να κάνει η ΧΣΓ ήταν τέλειο, αλλά για βραδυνά δρομολόγια δεν κάνει. Όπως και να χει.
Τόσα κρεβάτια για να έχουμε κάτι για σύγκριση, έχουν τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι & ΙΙ που όμως παίρνουν το 25&#37; των επιβατών της γραμμής! Και πάλι υπάρχουν αρκετές φορές που και αυτά είναι sold out.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε αυτο που λες εχεις δικιο αλλα εχω μια μικρη απαντηση.Τα Κρητη δεν εχουν καθολου αεροπορικες ενω τα Αριαδνη απειρες,θα μου πεις οτι ο κοσμος θελει καμπινα...Εδω δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος.Δυστυχως στις μερες μας εκει που φτασαμε οικονομικα βλεπω παρα πολυ κοσμο (μεσα σε αυτον και εγω) να μη παιρνει καμπινα και να προτιμα να βγαλει το ταξιδι στο καταστρωμα...Επειδη λοιπον αυτοι δεν ειναι και λιγοι,ισα ισα σε λιγο θα ειναι ο κανονας τοτε το Αριαδνη αν και δεν ειναι ιδανικο,σιγουρα δεν ειναι μικρο για τη γραμμη...

----------


## marioskef

Τα ΚΡΗΤΗ έχουν αεροπορικές, απλά ο κόσμος δεν τα προτιμα. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι πως με εξαίρεση τις VIP των παλατιών, δεν υπάρχει πουθενα και σε κανένα πλοίο ξεχωριστή κατηγορία αεροπορικών, που στην ουσία πωλούνται σαν deck.
Οι αεροπορικές είναι πολύ χρήσιμες σε ημερήσια δρομολόγια, αλλά στα βραδυνά είναι σκέτη κούραση, εκτός και αν συνδυασεις δυο τρεις μαζί και φτιάξεις κρεβάτι.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σήμερα η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ψιλοάργησε να αναχωρήσει απο τον Πειραιά,και τώρα το τρέχει με 22 για να προλάβει!!! :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Σήμερα η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ψιλοάργησε να αναχωρήσει απο τον Πειραιά,και τώρα το τρέχει με 22 για να προλάβει!!!


Σωστα, περασε απο το κοκκινο 21:47

----------


## MYTILENE

> η Αριαδνη ,ετοιμη ν αναχωρησει ,καθως δυει ο ηλιος
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9090


Φοβερή η φώτο σου φίλε μου.Αυτά τα βυτία γνωστής εταιρείας καυσίμων περιμένανε το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 1(πετρελαιοφάγο 1) για να το φουλάρουν? :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Φοβερή η φώτο σου φίλε μου.Αυτά τα βυτία γνωστής εταιρείας καυσίμων περιμένανε το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 1(πετρελαιοφάγο 1) για να το φουλάρουν?


σωστα..............

----------


## dk

Η Αριαδνη χθες το βραδυ στον Πειραια.

SPA50910.JPG

----------


## dk

Kαι κατα την αναχωρηση της...

SPA50924.JPG

SPA50925.JPG

SPA50926.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες!!!Λίγο θολές αλλά και πάλι μου αρέσουν πολύ!

----------


## dk

> Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες!!!Λίγο θολές αλλά και πάλι μου αρέσουν πολύ!


Eιχε σκοτεινιασει και ημουν λιγο μακρια.Στην προσπαθεια επεξεργασιας,βγηκε αυτο το αποτελεσμα. :Sad: 
Την επομενη φορα θα τα παω καλυτερα. :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,χθές ταξίδθα με την Αριάδνη για Χανιά και είδα ότι μετασκευάζουν το εσωτερικό του πλοίου!!Συγκεκριμένα τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα ακριβώς πίσω από τον χώρο υποδοχης μόλις ανέβεις τις κυλιόμενες...τα έχουν ξηλώσει και έχουν βάλει κορδέλες για το κοινό!!!λέτε να το πάρει η ΑΝΕΚ και να βάλουν καμπίνες?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Την επομενη φορα θα τα παω καλυτερα.


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο φίλε μου. Αρκεί κάθε φορά να προσπαθείς να βλέπεις και να διορθώνεις τα λάθη της προηγούμενης, 
και σίγουρα θα έχεις πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,χθές ταξίδθα με την Αριάδνη για Χανιά και είδα ότι μετασκευάζουν το εσωτερικό του πλοίου!!Συγκεκριμένα τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα ακριβώς πίσω από τον χώρο υποδοχης μόλις ανέβεις τις κυλιόμενες...τα έχουν ξηλώσει και έχουν βάλει κορδέλες για το κοινό!!!λέτε να το πάρει η ΑΝΕΚ και να βάλουν καμπίνες?


μπορεί φίλε κονίγι γτ έχει πολλές αεροπορικές....χρειάζεται καμπίνες...

----------


## dk

> Την επομενη φορα θα τα παω καλυτερα.


Eλπιζω η σημερινη να ειναι καλυτερη.

13-1.JPG

----------


## nautikos

Πως καταφερνεις ρε παιδι μου καθε φορα να ''τρως'' την πλωρη ή την πρυμνη του καθε πλοιου... :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Για δες στο ποστ του Λισσος τι εγινε για μια πρυμη... ολοκληρη κουβεντα, λεει λοιπον ο ανθρωπος κατσε να "τρωω" πρυμες-πλωρες να μην εχουμε θεμα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## marsant

> Πως καταφερνεις ρε παιδι μου καθε φορα να ''τρως'' την πλωρη ή την πρυμνη του καθε πλοιου...


Φιλε Ναυτικε εισαι ολα τα λεφτα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

Ε,  Να  διορθώσουμε  το  ''ατύχημα''  της  πρύμνης,  με  μία  φώτο  έστω  και  από  κινητό.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.jpg

----------


## dk

> Πως καταφερνεις ρε παιδι μου καθε φορα να ''τρως'' την πλωρη ή την πρυμνη του καθε πλοιου...


Στο σημειο που ημουν μονο ετσι μπορουσα να τραβηξω!!!
Αν το θελατε ολοκληρο επρεπε να κολυμπησω!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

μια χαρά φίλε μου δεν έχουμε κανενα παράπονο δε φτάνει που την έβγαλες κιολας!! σευχαριστούμε!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## marioskef

Το Αριαδνη από τα Παλάτια λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή τους απο Πειραιά

----------


## mandiam

Η Αριαδναρα μας το πρωι στο λιμανι του Πειραια ...με φοντο την πλωρη του και την υπεροχη γεφυρα του...

----------


## JASON12345

> Eλπιζω η σημερινη να ειναι καλυτερη.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9429


Πολύ πιο καθαρή!!!

----------


## esperos

Και από την  αριστερή  μεριά.

ARIADNE BOW.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχει κάτι παράξενο αυτή η φώτο της Αριάδνης. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση espere αλλά φαίνεται σαν να είναι βγαλμένη από παλιά...

----------


## grangelo

> Έχει κάτι παράξενο αυτή η φώτο της Αριάδνης. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση espere αλλά φαίνεται σαν να είναι βγαλμένη από παλιά...


 
Προφανως ο Φιλος Esperos χρησιμοποιεί αναλογική φωτογραφική μηχανη (με φιλμ δηλαδη) και για αυτο οι φωτογραφιες του εχουν αυτο το ιδιαίτερο χρώμα και υφος !
Ας με συγχωρέσει  αν ειπα κατι λαθος!

----------


## esperos

Mπράβο  παιδιά. 
Λοιπόν  θα  σας  δώσω  τις  απαραίτητες  εξηγήσεις.
Σαν  παλιός  φωτογράφος  χρησιμοποιώ  ακόμα  και  αναλογική μηχανή  μαζύ  με  ψηφιακή  και  συγκεκριμένα  στην  περίπτωση  της  φωτογραφίας  του  ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ  είναι  φωτογραφία  από  αναλογική  που  τράβηξα  την  περασμένη  δευτέρα  και  η  οποία  φωτογραφία  σαρώθηκε  για  να  έλθει  σε  εσάς.  Ε  εκεί  στην  σάρωση  δεν  φρόντισα  τα  χρώματα  και  είδατε  το  αποτέλεσμα. 
Πιστεύω  να  έγινα  κατανοητός.

----------


## grangelo

> Ε  εκεί  στην  σάρωση  δεν  φρόντισα  τα  χρώματα  και  είδατε  το  αποτέλεσμα. 
> Πιστεύω  να  έγινα  κατανοητός.


Εμενα μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ τις βρισκω νοσταλγικες ! 
Εσπερε μηπως η μηχανη ειναι zenit;

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά είναι υπέροχη φωτογραφία ! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σας...

----------


## JASON12345

> Και από την  αριστερή  μεριά.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9785


Πολύ ωραία.Συμφωνώ με τα παιδιά.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  μου  φίλε  Grangelo,  όχι  δεν  είναι  ΖΕΝΙΤ,  αλλά  μια  μικρούλα  OLYMPUS  για  την  οποία  πρέπει  να  σου  πώ  ότι  κατέβηκα  στον  Πειραιά  την  Δευτέρα  για  να  της  κάνω  testdrive  μιας  και  περιήλθε  πρόσφατα  στην  κατοχή  μου.

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!απόψε το βράδυ ακούστηκε πως η Αριάδνη αγοράζετε λείαν συντόμος από την ΑΝΕΚ και στην ετήσια της πάει για μερικό ξήλωμα και τοποθέτηση καμπινών!!!πιστεύω πως δεν είναι τυχαίο που η Ανεκ την έχει κεντρική φώτο πίσω στον τοίχο και μάλιστα στα κεντρικά της πρακτορεία στα Χανιά...
Εσείς στο σπίτι σας θα βάζατε φώτο κάποιου άλλου?

----------


## dimitris

και στου Πειραια το ιδιο ειναι στο κεντρικο πρακτορειο της και σε καποιες εφημεριδες κι εντυπα διαφημηστικα το ιδιο!

----------


## giannisk88

Ε ναι λογικά αμα έχει μια εταιρία σκοπό να κρατήσει για λίγο ένα πλοίο δε νομίζω να εφοδιάζει τα πρακτορεία της με φοτο του ωστε μετα απο λίγο καιρό να τις ξαναλάξει!!Εχει μια λογική αυτό που λες φίλε konigi αν και δεν ειναι και κανόνας!!

----------


## konigi

Φίλε Δημήτρη δεν είναι απλή φώτο η έντυπο!!!ειναι σε φωτηνή λεζάντα σαν αερογραφία σε γυαλί!!δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοω

----------


## dimitris

konigi στον Πειραια αν το εχω δει καλα ειναι ενα τεραστιο πανο! δεν αμφιβαλω για οτι λες :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραία τα όσα λέτε φίλοι μου, μόνο που παραβλέπετε μία πολύ σημαντική λεπτομέρεια.

Η τεράστια αφίσα (ή αλλιώς ''φωτηνή λεζάντα σαν αερογραφία σε γυαλί!!'') στα κεντρικά της εταιρείας στον Πειραιά, οι ''καταχωρήσεις στα διάφορα περιοδικά'', αλλά και τα διαφημιστικά έντυπα *ΔΕΝ* αποτελούν *κεντρική* διαφήμιση της εταιρείας, αλλά των *ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΩΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ 2008 ΓΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ*. Μέσα μάλιστα στο διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο το οποίο και έχω στα χέρια μου αναγράφει αναλυτικά όλα αυτά τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια, τα οποία και έχουν καταληκτική ημερομηνία την *7-9-2008*.

Αν κάνετε μία βόλτα από τον Πειραιά και παρατηρήσετε την όντως τεράστια αφίσα θα βεβαιωθείτε για τα λεγόμενα μου.

Δεν βλέπω λοιπόν κανένα λόγο για να μην εφοδιάζει η ΑΝΕΚ τα πρακτορεία της με τα εν λόγω διαφημιστικά μιας και ούτως ή άλλως αυτά έχουν καταληκτική ημερομηνία (7-9ου) και μετά θα καταλήξουν στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων όπως φυσικά και η τεράστια αφίσα - πανό.

Βεβαια αυτό δεν αποκλείει καθόλου την πιθανότητα να αγοραστεί τελικά η Αριάδνη από την ΑΝΕΚ, μόνο που ελπίζω να μην ήταν αυτά τα καλοκαιριάτικα - προσωρινά έντυπα η αφορμή, για να γράψει ο φίλος μας *konigi* ότι ''απόψε το βράδυ *(Κυριακάτικα)* ακούστηκε πως η Αριάδνη αγοράζετε λείαν συντόμος από την ΑΝΕΚ''. :???:

----------


## cmitsos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!απόψε το βράδυ ακούστηκε πως η Αριάδνη αγοράζετε λείαν συντόμος από την ΑΝΕΚ και στην ετήσια της πάει για μερικό ξήλωμα και τοποθέτηση καμπινών!!!πιστεύω πως δεν είναι τυχαίο που η Ανεκ την έχει κεντρική φώτο πίσω στον τοίχο και μάλιστα στα κεντρικά της πρακτορεία στα Χανιά...
> Εσείς στο σπίτι σας θα βάζατε φώτο κάποιου άλλου?


και γω το άκουσα αυτό κονιγι

----------


## konigi

Φίλε Βενεζια αύριο το πρωι θα κατέβω Χανια να βγάλω μια φώτο να σου δείξω τι εννοώ

----------


## kastro

Ε και δεν βγάζεις

----------


## scoufgian

βραδυνη αφιξη ,απο τη πανεμορφη Αριαδνη,στο λιμανι της Σουδας.Χτες ηταν η πρωτη μου επαφη με το καραβι και η συντομη περιηγηση μου ,στους εσωτερικους χωρους του ,με αφησε εκπληκτο.Με 7 μποφορ, στο ανεβασμα προς Πειραια και δεν καταλαβαινε τιποτα.Τα σεβη μου προς το πλοιο.......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9953

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9954

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9955

----------


## Speedkiller

Τα σέβη μας για τις φώτο!!! :Wink: Πολύ ωραίες και καθαρές!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Orion_v

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες  :Smile: 
 λοιπον αυτο το καραβι οσο περισσοτερο το βλεπω
τοσο περισσοτερο μου αρεσει , κριμα μονο γιατι δεν βρηκα εισητηριο να κατεβω με αυτο Χανια για να μπορω να το δω και απο μεσα :???:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γιάννη καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες. Σε δύσκολη ώρα, με δύσκολο φωτισμό. Μπράβο σου.

Και πράγματι, είναι πολύ όμορφο πλοίο η Αριάδνη.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Scoufgian πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου οπως και ο βαπορας!

----------


## scoufgian

Φιλοι μου, σας ευχαριστω, παρα πολυ ,για τα καλα σας λογια......

----------


## Leo

Τελικά μετα την εξωτερική δουλειά φίλε μας Γιάννη που έλαμψε.... στο σούρουπο, πές μας και λίγα λόγια για την εμπειρία σου για το ταξίδι με την Πρώτη Κυρία του Αιγαίου.... (μην με απαογοητεύσεις ε?  :Razz: ). Εννοώ κι άλλα εσωτερικά νέα, ευκολίες κλπ. Όλο απ έξω βλέπουμε τα πλοία....

----------


## scoufgian

Λοιπον το πλοιο, κατ αρχην ειναι πολυτελεστατο .Μπαινοντας απο την εισοδο επιβατων ,με 2 κυλιομενες σκαλες, οδηγουμαστε στο deck 5 ,απ οπου αρχιζουν τα deck ,που εχουν προσβαση οι επιβατες, στους κοινοχρηστους χωρους.Στο εσωτερικο των deck 5 και 6, υπαρχουν διαφορα lounge (αεροπορικα καθισματα),το anek shop,η τραπεζαρια,το self service και βεβαιως οι καμπινες.Στους εξωτερικους χωρους των deck αυτων ,υπαρχουν τεραστιοι χωροι ,για περατζαδα και βεβαιως στο deck 6 ,το πρυμναιο fast food ,απ οπου και η φωτο.Υπαρχουν αλλα 2 decκ,τα deck 7 και 8 που πρεπει να ειναι χωροι για το πληρωμα.Τελος δεν λεω τιποτα για τα απεραντα γκαραζ.Το μονο που εχω να πω ,ειναι οτι το πλοιο ,με ανοιγμενους τους 2 πρυμναιους καταπελτες, αδειαζε απο τις 9 και τελειωσε με το ρολοι στις 9:55.Για Πειραια φορτωθηκαν οπωσδηποτε πανω απο 50 φορτηγα και αμετρητα αυτοκινητα.Να με συγχωρεσουν οι φιλοι μας ,αν κανω καποιο λαθος στα deck ,γιατι η ωρα ειχε παει 11:30 το βραδυ και ηθελα να παω για υπνο.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9974

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9975

----------


## Orion_v

:Confused:  :Confused:   Αυτες τις τελευταιες γιατι τις εβαλες ? 
απαραδεκτο !!! το καραβι δεν εχει παγκους να την πεφτω με το σλιπινγκ μπαγκ :mrgreen:

(την παινευουμε την Αριαδνη , ε ας γραψουμε και κανενα δηθεν κακο να μην τη ματιασουμε  :Very Happy: )

----------


## cmitsos

μια χαρά είναι. γιάννη είπες με 7 μποφόρ και δε κούνησε καθόλου????

----------


## Trakman

Πάντως έχω να παρατηρήσω και 'γω το εξής σχετικά με το Αριάδνη: όταν ήταν τα Αριάδνη-Olympic Champion (τότε ανταγωνιστές) στη γραμμή Πειραιά-Χανιά, ταξίδευα από Πειραιά με τον Ολυμπιονίκη. Είχε καιρό δυτικό-νοτιοδυτικό, 7-8 μποφώρ περίπου. Ενώ το Champion πήγαινε καρφί για Κρήτη (χωρίς να κουνιέται ιδιαίτερα), έβλεπα το Αριάδνη πολύ μακριά να έχει τραβήξει για Πελοπόννησο. Θέλω να καταλήξω στο εξής: μήπως κουνάει αρκετά όταν έχει τον καιρό απ'τα πλάγια και πήγε προς τα εκεί για να γλιτώσει τον καιρό? Αλλιώς γιατί να χάσει ώρα πηγαίνοντας προς τα κει? Από περιέργεια μάλιστα όταν έφτασα Σούδα κάθισα και περίμενα το Αριάδνη και είχε αργήσει πάρα πολύ σε σχέση με την αναμενόμενη ώρα άφιξής του. Απλώς μια απορία εκφράζω γιατί μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση τότε!

----------


## cmitsos

άρα ο ολυμπιονίκης δε κουνάει ε? η αριάδνη κουνάει?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φίλε Βενεζια αύριο το πρωι θα κατέβω Χανια να βγάλω μια φώτο να σου δείξω τι εννοώ


Eν αναμονή της φωτογραφίας που μας υποσχέθηκε ο φίλος konigi, να σας δείξω και το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της ΑΝΕΚ το οποίο μαζί με την μεγάλη αφίσα στα κεντρικά της εταιρείας, ήταν η αιτία για την συζήτηση που κάναμε χθες, μερικά ποστ πιό πάνω.

Είναι πασιφανές πιστεύω ότι η εταιρεία διαφημίζει τα πρωινά της δρομολόγια ( μάλιστα μέσα στο φυλλάδιο το γράφει και ξεκάθαρα : ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ - *ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ* 2008 ), τα οποία έχουν καταληκτική ημερομηνία (όπως επίσης αναγράφεται μέσα στο φυλλάδιο) την 24/8ου για τα δρομολόγια προς και από Ηράκλειο, και την 7/9ου προς και από Χανιά.  :Wink: 

Και βέβαια λοιπόν, δεν πρόκειται για κεντρική διαφημιστική καμπάνια της εταιρείας με πρωταγωνίστρια την Αριάδνη, που (άρα) αγοράζεται οσονούπω από την ΑΝΕΚ.
ANEK.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> άρα ο ολυμπιονίκης δε κουνάει ε? η αριάδνη κουνάει?


Είπα εγώ κάτι τέτοιο? Εγώ παρατήρησα κάτι και ζητώ μια εξήγηση, μη βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα μου. Δεν ήμουν στο Αριάδνη μέσα για να ξέρω.

----------


## cmitsos

> Είπα εγώ κάτι τέτοιο? Εγώ παρατήρησα κάτι και ζητώ μια εξήγηση, μη βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα μου. Δεν ήμουν στο Αριάδνη μέσα για να ξέρω.



ΔΕΝ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ.ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΚΟΥΝΑΕΙ Ο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ξαναρώτησα αν κουναει η αριάδνη. Έλα χριστέ και παναγιά :Confused:

----------


## Trakman

> ΔΕΝ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ.ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΚΟΥΝΑΕΙ Ο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ξαναρώτησα αν κουναει η αριάδνη. Έλα χριστέ και παναγιά


Και ξαναλέω ότι στο Champion που ήμουν κουνούσε ελάχιστα. Για το Αριάδνη δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αφού δεν ήμουν μέσα, απλά _απορώ γιατί τράβηξε άλλη πορεία_. Δεν υπονοώ ότι κουνάει, ίσα - ίσα επειδή μας έρχεται από την ανατολή υποθέτω ότι θα'ναι πολύ σταθερό βαπόρι, φτιαγμένο για φουρτούνες! Δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ακόμα με το Αριάδνη, ταξιδεύω 6 Αυγούστου. Θα πάρω μια γεύση!

----------


## cmitsos

και γω εκείνη τη μέρα θα ταξιδέψω ή την επομένη

----------


## Trakman

Οπότε θα είναι 2 οι ταξιδιώτες που θα φωτογραφίζουν το βαπόρι! :Wink:

----------


## cmitsos

τελικά μάλλον φίλε μου μόνο εσύ θα είσαι!! γτ εισιτήρια γιοκ για κείνη τη μέρα αλλά έννοια σου και θα τη βρώ τη λύση!

----------


## Trakman

> τελικά μάλλον φίλε μου μόνο εσύ θα είσαι!! γτ εισιτήρια γιοκ για κείνη τη μέρα αλλά έννοια σου και θα τη βρώ τη λύση!


Κρίμα! Ελπίζω να βρεις τελικά φίλε μου!

----------


## cmitsos

`μακάρι σευχαριστώ!

----------


## scoufgian

> γιάννη είπες με 7 μποφόρ και δε κούνησε καθόλου????


πηγαινε μια χαρα........ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

> βραδυνη αφιξη ,απο τη πανεμορφη Αριαδνη,στο λιμανι της Σουδας.Χτες ηταν η πρωτη μου επαφη με το καραβι και η συντομη περιηγηση μου ,στους εσωτερικους χωρους του ,με αφησε εκπληκτο.Με 7 μποφορ, στο ανεβασμα προς Πειραια και δεν καταλαβαινε τιποτα.Τα σεβη μου προς το πλοιο.......


Πανεμορφες Γιαννη :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> PANEMORFES FILARAKO


merci sakis

----------


## sylver23

η αριαδνη χθες 23-7,φωτογραφημενη απο το καταστρωμα του σαρδινια βερα

----------


## .voyager

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το κατάλληλο thread, αλλά θα ήθελα να καταθέσω την "εμπειρία" μου, αλλά και ικανοποίηση που είχα να ταξιδέψω επιτέλους -παρότι το είχα φωτογραφίσει τόσο στον Πειραιά, όσο και την Πάτρα- με την Αριάδνη (κι όχι με το "Αριάδνη", εφόσον μιλάμε για "σχέση συμπάθειας" και "οικειότητα" μεταξύ εμού και αυτής), από Χανιά για Πειραιά, την 20η Ιουλίου (προς 21η). Και το προτίμησα, παρά το γεγονός ότι θα έπρεπε να πάω "καπάκι" με τον κατάπλου στη δουλειά! 
Από την εποχή που το είχα δει σε έντυπο ως νεότευκτο να ταξιδεύει Ιαπωνία, το οραματιζόμουν να πλέει στην Ελλάδα (κατά προτίμηση στο Ιόνιο). Μετασκευασμένο πλέον, το πλοίο μού άφησε τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις. Με το που το βλέπει κανείς να φαντάζει αγέρωχο, όντας στιβαρό, φωταγωγημένο στην προβλήτα και πατά το πόδι του στον καταπέλτη των επιβατών, παίρνει την πρώτη ιδέα. Το ξενοδοχειακό του είναι άψογο κατ' εμένα, το οποίο παραπέμπει σε 100% νεότευκτο (εξάλλου είναι καινούριο), πολλοί κοινόχρηστοι χώροι, ευρύχωρα καταστρώματα, αρκετά και πολυτελή σαλόνια με τα τεράστια παράθυρα και συμπαθητική η ιδέα με την ονοματοδοσία των αιθουσών με τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα - εμπνευσμένη από τα πανέμορφα ελληνικά νησιά, ενώ οι VIP θέσεις είναι πραγματικά άνετες και ευρύχωρες. 
Ο απόπλους από το λιμάνι της Σούδας κυριολεκτικά μαγευτικός, με το φεγγάρι να λούζει την Αριάδνη κι αυτή να σχίζει με ολοένα και μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα τη "λάδι" θάλασσα του Ιουλίου. Αντίστοιχος και ο κατάπλους στον Πειραιά, με το πλοίο να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι ταυτόχρονα με την ανατολή του ηλίου και δεκάδες μικρά και μεγάλα άλλα πλοία να καταπλέουν ή να αναχωρούν.
Πως μπορείς μετά από τέτοια ταξίδια, να επιλέξεις να φύγεις εξωτερικό το καλοκαίρι?  :Smile: 
DSC01925.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου voyager δεν ξέρω τι απ' όλα, πραγματικά, σε ενεπνευσε να γράψεις τόσο όμορφα λόγια... Η Αριάδνη, η θάλασσα του Ιουλίου, το φεγγάρι ή η Ανατολή στον Πειραιά ; Ή μήπως όλα αυτά μαζί ; Μπράβο, με έκανες να ταξιδέψω μαζί με την Αριάδνη. :Very Happy: 


Υ.Γ. Πως μπορείς και φεύγεις ; Ξέρεις αυτό το ταξίδι ήταν τόσο όμορφο για να σε κρατήσει εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

φίλε voyager πραγματικά σπάνια βλέπουμε τέτοιες φωτό. είναι υπέροχη. οσο αφορά το κείμενο. είναι κατάθεση ψυχής. συγχαρητήρια... :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλια. 'Οσα γράφω δεν είναι παρά υποκινούμενα απ' όσα οι περισσότεροι από εμάς αισθανόμαστε κάθε φορά που ταξιδεύουμε με πλοίο, ειδικά όταν αυτό είναι από τα αγαπημένα μας ή μας μεταφέρει σε αγαπημένους προορισμούς.
(Sorry, είμαι εκτός thread!)

----------


## sylver23

κ 2 της αριαδνης στον πειραια .(δεν θυμαμαι πότε).

----------


## Trakman

> κ 2 της αριαδνης στον πειραια .(δεν θυμαμαι πότε).


 
Πολύ επιβλητική πλώρη! Και φαίνεται ακόμη πιο πολύ από αυτή τη γωνία λήψης!

----------


## kastro

> κ 2 της αριαδνης στον πειραια .(δεν θυμαμαι πότε).


Αν είναι τώρα πρόσφατα η ημέρα είναι σίγουρα Παρασκευή γιατί πίσω φαίνεται το Ιεράπετρα Λ..

----------


## sylver23

βασικα μολις βρηκα την ημερομηνια .ειναι 13.6.2008 κ ημερα πραγματι παρασκευη

----------


## glaroni

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ.ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΜΕ Σ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟ Κ ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΙΑΠΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΕΛΕΥΣΗΣ?ΠΧ,ΙΔΙΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ?

----------


## Markos

Aπο οτι ξερω φιλε δεν εχουν σχεση...

----------


## giannisk88

Και εγώ παιδιά νομίζω οτι δεν έχουν σχέση εσωτερικά.Δε βάζω ομως και ο χέρι μου στη φωτιά καθώς δεν έχω ταξιδέψει με κανένα απο τα 3.Κάτι που βρήκα στο Σουηδό, ο Σοφοκλής και το αδερφό του βάζουν 800 άτομα ενώ η Αριάδνη 350!!Λίγα δεν είναι όμως ρε παιδιά για την Αριάδνη? μήπως έχει κάνει λάθος?

----------


## heraklion

φίλε giannisk88 350 άτομα έπαιρνε πριν την μετασκευή.Τώρα παίρνει 1860.

----------


## giannisk88

> φίλε giannisk88 350 άτομα έπαιρνε πριν την μετασκευή.Τώρα παίρνει 1860.


Αααα μάλιστα φίλε μου!!Τώρα κατάλαβα!Μα δε μου πήγαινε και εμένα το 350.Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ARIADNE εν πλω...

ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Ε εντάξει τι να λέμε τώρα!!!Κορυφή ρε Αριαδνάρα!!!Πλωράρα!!Ολα σε "...αρα" γενικα!! :Razz:

----------


## agnostos

> ARIADNE εν πλω...
> 
> ARIADNE.jpg


 
Με ποσα μποφορ ταξιδευει στην φωτο  :Confused:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ενα 5αρι ειναι περιπου

----------


## Thanasis89

Τώρα που έχεις σκαρφαλώσει εσύ  :Confused:  ; Μέσα από την γέφυρα είναι ; Φοβερή φωτογραφία  :Very Happy:  ! Μπράβο...

----------


## marsant

Exει τετοια γραμμη η πλωραρα της που νομιζεις οτι βουταει μεσα στη θαλασσα!Ομορφη και ατελειωτη!Μπραβο φιλε Νικο!

----------


## mastrovasilis

ΑαααααααααααααΟοοοοοοοοοοο καταπληκτικός..... Εύγε.
πως φαίνεται ο σωστος ο φωτογράφος. :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

Απλά σαγηνευτική :shock:

----------


## cmitsos

σήμερα με 7αρι ταξίδεψαν οι φίλοι μου! μου είπαν οτι η καραβάρα δε κατάλαβε και πολλά! αντε και γω σε 2 μερες!

----------


## Markos

Η Αριαδνη δενωντας στο Πειραια, πριν μερικες ωρες...

DSC01553.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

το χθές 
rainbow_bell_1996_1.jpg
rainbow_bell_1996_2.JPG

και το σήμερα
ariadne_1996_11.jpg

πηγή.factaomfarty.se

----------


## scoufgian

παρεμεινε βαποραρος.......... :Wink:

----------


## perseus

η προσθήκη πισω απο το φουγάρω δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ.......
προτειμώ το καθαρό γιαπωνέζικο.......

----------


## manolis m.

toulaxiston se emas o vaporas paremeine vaporas...oxi san to MEGA EXPRESS FIVE. http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=20786

----------


## marsant

Oταν βλεπω το σημα της Ανεκ επανω στην τσιμινιερα του ρε παιδι μου με χαλαει πολυ.Οχι οτι εχω κατι με την εταιρια απλα με τα χρωματα της HSW ηταν πολυ πιο ομορφη η τσιμινιερα του.

----------


## kastro

> Oταν βλεπω το σημα της Ανεκ επανω στην τσιμινιερα του ρε παιδι μου με χαλαει πολυ.Οχι οτι εχω κατι με την εταιρια απλα με τα χρωματα της HSW ηταν πολυ πιο ομορφη η τσιμινιερα του.


Είσαι λάθος της ΑΝΕΚ είναι πολλή πιό όμορφη,άλλωστε σου φαίνετε έτσι που η κρήτη δεν είναι ίσια.

----------


## manolis m.

paidia gousta einai auta..se alous aresei to kokkino kai allous to kitrino...alloi einai olympiakoi kai alloi aektzides..xaxaxa :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## marsant

Eγω παντως δεν ειμαι τπτ απο τα 2.Μακαρι να ηταν πρασινο:razz:.Περα απο την πλακα παντως και για να μην βγαινουμε off topic,ο καθενας εχει τα γουστα του.

----------


## kastro

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω επίσκεψη σ'αυτό το πλοίο άμα πάω πολύ νωρίς λέτε να αφήσουνε;

----------


## grangelo

Οταν το πλοιο ηταν στην HSW καθομασταν με κατι φιλους και το χαζευαμε στον πειραια και ο φυλακας μας ειδε και μας ειπε μετα αμα θελουμε να μας ξεναγησει στο πλοιο!
Τωρα που ειναι στη ΑΝΕΚ... δεν το ξερω!

----------


## ndimitr93

> η προσθήκη πισω απο το φουγάρω δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ.......
> προτειμώ το καθαρό γιαπωνέζικο.......


αν το αφηναν καθαρό γιαπωνεζικο δεν θα υπήρχε χώρος. άλλωστε αν τα αφήνα έτσι δεν θα χρησίμευε πουθενά!!!!

----------


## kastro

Και εγώ συμφωνώ αν άφηναν την πρίμνη όπως ήταν τότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν να του κάνουν καθόλου μετασκευή.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Από την στιγμή που ο βαπόραρος ήρθε στην ελλάδα για έναν συγκεκριμένο σκοπό. την εξυπηρέτηση του επιβατικού κοινού στα νησιά μας είναι φυσικό και επόμενο να προσθέσουν κάτι στο καράβι. εμένα μου αρέσει και έτσι και αλλιώς πάντως.

----------


## helatros68

Το Αριαδνη λιγο πριν την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 31.7.2008 (οι φωτογραφιες ειναι τραβηγμενες απο μεγαλη αποσταση)

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραιες φιλε helatros68 σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μακρινές μεν πολύ καλές δε. φίλε helatros68.!!!

----------


## kastro

Ο πλοίαρχος που έφερε το πλοίο από την Ιαπωνία και που το πηγαινοέφερνε στα Χανιά με τα συνιάλα της hellenic seaways κ. Μανώλης Λούσσας γνωρίζουμε τώρα αν είναι σε κάποιο highspeed η στο Νίσσος χίος;

----------


## MARGARITIS24

στο  χαι σπιντ 5 ειναι

----------


## Trakman

Και γω έτσι ξέρω.

----------


## ndimitr93

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΟΥΔΑ (3/8).

----------


## heraklion

Και τι ώρα ήτανε ndimitr93?

----------


## ndimitr93

ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ 21:10.

----------


## Trakman

> ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ 21:10.


7 ωρίτσες ταξίδι, μια χαρά μου φαίνεται!

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέλειες είναι με το αρχοντοβάπορο και καλή παρεούλα !  :Smile:

----------


## eytyhis128

2/8 κατεβηκα στα χανια με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ωραιο καραβι δεν κουνουσε καθολου παρολο που ειχε ενα 7αρι  αλλα το συγκεκριμενο καραβι ειναι ΑΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟ για την γραμμη αυτη, εχει παρα πολυ λιγες καμπινες, παρα πολλα αεροπορικα καθισματα τα εστιατορια μικρα [20 λεπτα αναμονη] και το εσωτερικο απο τις καμπινες ειναι χαλια, πολλη στεναχωρες [μικρες]       ΥΓ  θα αναζηταμε  LATO LISSOS.

----------


## ndimitr93

> 2/8 κατεβηκα στα χανια με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ωραιο καραβι δεν κουνουσε καθολου παρολο που ειχε ενα 7αρι  αλλα το συγκεκριμενο καραβι ειναι ΑΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟ για την γραμμη αυτη, εχει παρα πολυ λιγες καμπινες, παρα πολλα αεροπορικα καθισματα τα εστιατορια μικρα [20 λεπτα αναμονη] και το εσωτερικο απο τις καμπινες ειναι χαλια, πολλη στεναχωρες [μικρες]       ΥΓ  θα αναζηταμε  LATO LISSOS.


ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ;;; ΕΔΩ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΑΜΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΙΩΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ "ΣΑΠΙΟΚΑΡΑΒΑ" ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΑ ΘΕΣ ΠΙΣΩ; ΔΕ ΛΕΩ, ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΟΙΚΙΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ HELLENIC SEAWAYS. ΕΛΠΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΙ Η ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΑΤΕ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΓΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΙΚΟ, ΟΡΙΣΤΕ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΑΣ eytyhis128 ΜΑΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Με συγχωρείς φίλε ndimitr93 αλλα, άλλο δεν έχει χωρητικότητα που λες και άλλο δεν έχει αρκετές καμπίνες.....Εχει  διαφορά!!
Πάντως όντως για τη γραμμή αυτή, αυτή τη στιγμή κακά τα ψέματα το Λατώ-Λισσός ήταν καλύτερα στη κατηγορία των καμπινών.
Υ.Γ. και όπως λέει και ο φίλος sylver23 απο κάτω, καλό θα ήταν να προσέξουμε λίγο πως εκφραζόμαστε.Ναι εντάξει είναι παλιά πλοία αλλα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι σαπιοκάραβα.

----------


## sylver23

μονο σε φορουμ ναυτιλιας δεν περιμενα να ακουσω χαρακτηρισμο -σαπιοκαραβα-(λισσος/λατω).χωρις παρεξηγηση

----------


## ndimitr93

> μονο σε φορουμ ναυτιλιας δεν περιμενα να ακουσω χαρακτηρισμο -σαπιοκαραβα-(λισσος/λατω).χωρις παρεξηγηση


NAI AΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ (ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ ΤΟ 1972 ΚΑΙ 1975 ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΑ) ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΑΕΙ ΤΑ ΨΩΜΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ (ΕΛΛΑΔΑ-ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΚΡΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ).

----------


## sylver23

οκ.ετσι θα το δεχτω :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Orion_v

Kαποια στιγμη ,στο προσφατο ταξιδι μου με το Λατω , πιανοντας κουβεντα με καποιον σχετικα ηλικιωμενο κυριο , αρχισε να μου λεει για το ΚΥΔΩΝ , να το περιγραφει και να το  παινευει , ετσι ειναι αυτα τα πραγματα , κανει το καθε καραβι την πορεια του και καποια στιγμη ερχεται ενα νεο και η ζωη συνεχιζεται , αυτο που θα πρεπει να ευχομαστε ειναι να εχουμε παντα καλα καραβια , καλοταξιδα και εξυπηρετικα για τους επιβατες.

----------


## Trakman

> Kαποια στιγμη ,στο προσφατο ταξιδι μου με το Λατω , πιανοντας κουβεντα με καποιον σχετικα ηλικιωμενο κυριο , αρχισε να μου λεει για το ΚΥΔΩΝ , να το περιγραφει και να το  παινευει , ετσι ειναι αυτα τα πραγματα , κανει το καθε καραβι την πορεια του και καποια στιγμη ερχεται ενα νεο και η ζωη συνεχιζεται , αυτο που θα πρεπει να ευχομαστε ειναι να εχουμε παντα καλα καραβια , καλοταξιδα και εξυπηρετικα για τους επιβατες.


Όπως τα λες φίλε Orion v...

----------


## sylver23

καποια στιγμη τα εγγονια μας θα λενε για τα πλοια που λεμε σημερα κουτια οτι τι ωραιες εποχες.

----------


## darkman16

Να λες φιλε μου να εχουμε παντα καλα και πολλα καραβια ωστε να εχουμε και εμεις τα πληρωματα δουλεια!

----------


## sylver23

το ευχομαι

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

η καρδιά του Αριάνδη ....

ariandh.JPG

----------


## apollo_express

Πώς κατάφερες και πήγες εκεί;

----------


## giannisk88

Ουτε ο κατακουζινός στη κουζίνα του δεν έχει τόση καθαριώτητα πάντως.Καλά είναι και καινούριος ο βάπορας βέβαια.
Πώς σε άφησαν κι'ολας να κατέβεις??

----------


## manolis m.

kainourgios o vaporas den einai...tha mporouse to sigkekrimeno meros tou ploiou pou arithmei 13 xronakia na einai mes stin mpixla alla i etairia to prosexei san ta matia tis..

----------


## giannisk88

> kainourgios o vaporas den einai...tha mporouse to sigkekrimeno meros tou ploiou pou arithmei 13 xronakia na einai mes stin mpixla alla i etairia to prosexei san ta matia tis..


Ναι αλλα κατα τη μετασκευή του δε πιστεύω να άφησαν αγυάλιστο το συγκεκριμένο σημείο!!!!Γι'αυτο λέω καινούριο. :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

simfwnnw mazi sou.. alla alles eteiaries pou den polinoiazonati kai gia ta ploia tous ( min amaferw twra onomata ) oute kan episkeui stis mixanes den tha ekanan...

----------


## giannisk88

> simfwnnw mazi sou.. alla alles eteiaries pou den polinoiazonati kai gia ta ploia tous ( min amaferw twra onomata ) oute kan episkeui stis mixanes den tha ekanan...


Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεετσι.Αυτό είναι μία μεγάλη αλήθεια δυστυχώς!!!

----------


## Trakman

Ταξίδευα με το χθεσινό ημερήσιο του Αριάδνη για Χανιά. Δε σας κρύβω ότι εντυπωσιάστηκα!! Είναι καράβι που το ερωτεύεσαι!! Θα ανεβάσω μετά την επιστροφή μου στην Πάτρα (και στο adsl!) φωτογραφίες και λεπτομερείς εντυπώσεις!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Νίκο δεν παίζω θέλουμε κι΄άλλες απο το μηχανοστάσιο. κι΄άλλες κι΄άλλες κι΄άλλες.:cry::cry::cry:

----------


## heraklion

Μία φώτο από τα παλάτια.

----------


## heraklion

Από την βιασίνη μου πριν ξέχασα να την ανεβάσω.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11339

----------


## Orion_v

Σημερα .... 

P8090739.JPG


P8090741.JPG


P8090860.JPG


P8090861.JPG

----------


## Orion_v

και ....

P8090870.JPG


P8090873.JPG



P8090877.JPG

----------


## Markos

Oι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι πολυ ωραιες! Μπραβο.

----------


## Leo

Παει κι αυτόοοςςςςς...... έγινε " σαν τα μούτρα μας.... "  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Orion_v... μας εξέπληξες? μας εντιπωσίασες? ¨ολα μαζί νομίζω...;-)

----------


## iletal1

Βλέπω να μη γλιτώνω το εγκεφαλικό με τόσο κόσμο που βλέπω να φεύγει πάνω σ' αυτα τα θηρία κι εγώ να κάθομαι στηω Αθήνα. Θεσπέσιες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## grangelo

04/08/2008
ARIADNE.jpg
ARIADNE2.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια απο χθες το μεσημερι
ARIADNE [145].JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου tsentzo μας έφτιαξες με αρχοντοβάπορο  :Very Happy:  ! Φοβερή φωτογραφία !

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πήγε για δεξαμενισμό μετά την ναύλωση της απο την  ΜΙΝΟΑΝ ? Αν όχι πότε θα πάει ?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πήγε για δεξαμενισμό μετά την ναύλωση της απο την  ΜΙΝΟΑΝ ? Αν όχι πότε θα πάει ?


ΑΝΕΚ μάλλον θέλεις να πείς...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Όχι, όταν γύρισε απο την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ πριν λίγους μήνες.

----------


## marsant

HSW μηπως εννωεις?Γιατι απο ΜΙΝΟΑΝ ποτε δεν περασε το πλοιο

----------


## vinman

> HSW μηπως εννωεις?Γιατι απο ΜΙΝΟΑΝ ποτε δεν περασε το πλοιο


Πέρασε και απο Μινωικές για λίγο κάνοντας Ιταλία πρίν καταλήξει στην Ανεκ... :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Αααααααα δίκιο έχει παίδες!!!!
Ηδού και η απόδειξη http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ariadne_1996_b_8.htm
και εδώ στο ιστορικό του άλλη μία αποδειξη
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/rainbow_bell_1996.htm

----------


## marsant

Δεν εχει περασει καθολου απο την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.Το αγορασε κατευθειαν η ΗSW και μαλιστα ο καπετανιος που το εφερε ηταν ο Μανωλης Λουσσας.

----------


## giannisk88

> Δεν εχει περασει καθολου απο την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.Το αγορασε κατευθειαν η ΗSW και μαλιστα ο καπετανιος που το εφερε ηταν ο Μανωλης Λουσσας.


Και εγώ φίλε μου αυτό θυμόμουν αλλα κοίταξε το προηγούμενο μου ποστ. :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δεν εχει περασει καθολου απο την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.Το αγορασε κατευθειαν η ΗSW και μαλιστα ο καπετανιος που το εφερε ηταν ο Μανωλης Λουσσας.


Υπάρχουν κάποιες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, όπου τα σινιάλα έιναι της HSW αλλά πάνω από το www.hsw.gr γράφει και www.minoan.gr

----------


## marsant

Γραφει ομως ενα minoan.gr και ολο το πλοιο ειναι με τα χρωμτα της ΗSW.Δεν μπορεις δηλαδη να πεις με αυτο οτι περασε απο τα χερια της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ οπως γινεται τωρα για παραδειγμα με την ΑΝΕΚ.Τωρα αν ταξιδευε για συμφεροντα της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ δεν το ξερω..

----------


## mike_rodos

Όρίστε και μία φώτο από το site του Απόστολου http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p47713650.html

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία του πλοίου σήμερα το μεσημέρι απο ταράτσα στην Ακτή Μιαούλη,δίπλα απο τον Αγιο Νικόλαο...

----------


## panthiras1

Το πλοίο αρχές του χρόνου ήταν μισθωμένο από την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.

----------


## kastro

> Δεν εχει περασει καθολου απο την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.Το αγορασε κατευθειαν η ΗSW και μαλιστα ο καπετανιος που το εφερε ηταν ο Μανωλης Λουσσας.


Η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ το ναύλωσε για λίγο καιρό για την γραμμή της Βενετίας,για τις σκάντζες του Πασιφάη.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

επεστρεψα και εγω σημερα με το βαποραρο
καταπληκτικο πλοιο 
καταπληκτικο πληρωμα (σε αντιθεση με το λατω που κατεβεικα)
καταπληκτικεσ ταχυτητες (εφυγε 23:50 και 06:15 ειμασταν εξω απο το κοκκινο και περειμεναμε σειρα για  να μπουμε)

εχω πολυ υλικο αλλα και πολυ νυστα οποτε απο αυριο σιγα σιγα

ΚΑΛΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ




ΣΟΥΔΑ ΧΤΕΣ

----------


## heraklion

Σε όλα τα ημερήσια δρομολόφια φέτος ξεκινάει πάντα από Πειραιά για Χανιά, και κανένα από Χανιά για Πειραιά. Αυτό είναι τυχαίο ή κανονισμένο?

----------


## agnostos

> Σε όλα τα ημερήσια δρομολόφια φέτος ξεκινάει πάντα από Πειραιά για Χανιά, και κανένα από Χανιά για Πειραιά. Αυτό είναι τυχαίο ή κανονισμένο?


 
Δεν ειναι παντα... νομιζω απο μεσα Αυγουστου αλλαζει... :Wink:

----------


## kastro

> Δεν ειναι παντα... νομιζω απο μεσα Αυγουστου αλλαζει...


Μάλλον επειδή η ανεκ υπολόγιζε να έχει έτοιμο τότε τον Έλυρο.

----------


## konigi

Καλημέρα,τι κάνετε?νομίζω πως σήμερα φεύγει από Χανιά για Πειραιά στις 2 το μεσημέρι...δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος όμως...πρέπει να το διαπιστώσω με τα μάτια μου για να σας πω σίγουρα!!!

----------


## Trakman

Δευτέρα κατεβαίνει σίγουρα πάντως το ΛΑΤΩ από Πειραιά στο ημερήσιο!

----------


## Leo

Δεν υπάρχει καμία περιπτωση να είναι 2 καράβια βράδυ απο Χανιά, έρα ντε φάκτο το Αριάδνη θα κάνει ημερήσιο την Δυετέρα από Χανιά. Απο τα συμφραζόμενα αυτό δεν συνεπάγεται?

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

και εδω  δυο φωτο,που τις τραβηξα πανω απο το hightspeed 4,πιστευω να σας αρεσουν. :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Ανοιξε και το Αριάδνη σήμερα τον πλωρινό καταπέλτη στον Πειραιά μετά από την αφιξή του από το ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο.Κρίμα που δεν είχα την μηχανή μαζί.

----------


## pmarop

> Ανοιξε και το Αριάδνη σήμερα τον πλωρινό καταπέλτη στον Πειραιά μετά από την αφιξή του από το ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο.Κρίμα που δεν είχα την μηχανή μαζί.


και τον πλαινό καταπέλτη για την αποβίβαση των επιβατών.

----------


## ndimitr93

Μετά τον 15αύγουστο πάντα η ΑΝΕΚ αντιστρέφει τα δρομολογια και σε Χανιά και σε Ηράκλειο. Εμείς οι ντόπιοι το γνωρίζουμε από πρώτο χέρι!


ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟ "ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΟ" ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ14:30.  (ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ, ΚΑΛΥΒΕΣ, ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΘΕΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΔΑΣ)

----------


## profitis

Πάντως βρε παιδια μακάρι το καθεστώς των ημερησίων στις 6.30 ώρες να ισχυε όλο το χρονο, όπως και με την HSW.Θα μου πει κάποιος οτι δεν βολευει τα φορτηγα και σε καυσιμα αλλα η ταχύτητα στη θάλασσα ΠΟΤΕ δεν ειναι κακη.

----------


## marsant

> Πάντως βρε παιδια μακάρι το καθεστώς των ημερησίων στις 6.30 ώρες να ισχυε όλο το χρονο, όπως και με την HSW.Θα μου πει κάποιος οτι δεν βολευει τα φορτηγα και σε καυσιμα αλλα η ταχύτητα στη θάλασσα ΠΟΤΕ δεν ειναι κακη.


Σιγουρα δεν ειναι κακη η ταχυτητα στη θαλασσα ειναι ομως κακη για τις τσεπες των εταιριων.. :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Το Αριάδνη στον Πειραιά στις 8-7-2008. Την τράβηξα πρωί από το Highspeed 4.

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραια η φωτογραφια σου!

----------


## Georgecz3

Μερικες onboard  φωτογραφίες

----------


## kastro

> Μερικες onboard φωτογραφίες


¶ν έχεις και άλλες βάλ'τες να τις δούμε.

----------


## laz94

> Πολυ ωραια η φωτογραφια σου!


Ευχαριστώ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## japan

Μία φώτο παρόμοια με αυτή που ανέβασα του Έλυρος για σύγκριση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σου πω φιλε japan μας κακομαθαινεις...Εχεις 2/2 ποστ με καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες.Να περιμενουμε καθε ποστ και καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια;Οσον αφορα για τη συγκριση τοτε δεν μπορω παρα ψηφισω Αριαδνη,εινια πιο ΒΑΠΟΡΙ...

----------


## CHERMA

Πιστεύω ότι η γραμμή της πλώρης του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (προφίλ) σε συνδυασμό με το χρωματισμό του, του δίνει πολύ πιο "δυναμική" εμφάνιση από το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## manolis m.

proxtes pantws i aridni eixe anoiksei kai autin ton plwrio katapelti !!! gia grigori fortoekfortwsi !!!

----------


## george__

Η Αριάδνη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 16/08

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σε όλες...είπα σήμερα να κάνω μια βόλτα μέχρι το λιμάνι της Σούδας για να φωτογραφήσω την Μεγάλη Κυρία του τόπου μας,και να προετοιμαστώ για την έλευση του Έλυρου...

----------


## Νaval22

Αυτά τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ δεν του πάνε καθόλου ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει σύντομα άσπρο με πιο διακριτικά και μικρότερα γραμματα στο φουγαρο

----------


## kastro

> Αυτά τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ δεν του πάνε καθόλου ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει σύντομα άσπρο με πιο διακριτικά και μικρότερα γραμματα στο φουγαρο


Τα γράμματα είναι σωστά,Το μέγεθος του φουγάρου και η Κρήτη που δεν είναι ίσια το ασχημένουν.

----------


## marsant

Γενικα τα χρωματα της Ανεκ δεν του πανε,δεν του φταιει η κατηφορικη κρητη.Με τα χρωματα της HSW ηταν πιο κουκλα ο βαποραρος.

----------


## cmitsos

ε ναι  σίγουρα ήταν  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σε όλες...είπα σήμερα να κάνω μια βόλτα μέχρι το λιμάνι της Σούδας για να φωτογραφήσω την Μεγάλη Κυρία του τόπου μας,και να προετοιμαστώ για την έλευση του Έλυρου...


να σ ευχαριστησουμε φιλε konigi ,για το υλικο απο τη Σουδα.Μια χαρη.Την επομενη φορα ,θα ηθελα μια φωτο, απο τη πλευρα του ναυσταθμου, να φαινεται και ο πλαινος πρυμνιος καταπελτης ανοικτος...... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Επήσεις πιστεύω οτι γενικά το πλοίο με τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ θα ήταν κακάσχημο!!!Φανταστείτε το Θηρίο άσπρο με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ στης μπάντες και αυτή την στραβή τσιμινιέρα...(από βάψιμο μιλάω)!!!εκτος και αν....

----------


## konigi

Η επιθυμία σου αύριο θα γίνει πραγματικότητα φίλε Scoufgian...
Αν βέβαια έχει καλό οπτικό πεδίο...πάντως σήμερα έκανα ότι μπορούσα!!!μέχρι και χαμηλότερα από την στάθμη της θάλασσας κατέβηκα...;-);-)

----------


## μιχαλης79

Πετυχα το πλοιο το μεσημερι μετα το αποπλου κατα τις 14:30 μολις ειχε βγει απο τον Ορμο της Σουδας και ημουν πολυ τυχερος... (εφαγα απονερο)
Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα αλλα ειναι απο κινητο

----------


## μιχαλης79

Και οι τελευταιες που προλαβα μεχρι να με πλησιασουν τα απονερα του

----------


## konigi

Καλημέρα και απο μένα σε όλους...εδώ σας έχω μερικές σημερινές φωτογραφίες τις οποίες αφιερώνω στον φίλο μου Scoufgian που μου τις ζήτησε...

----------


## scoufgian

> Καλημέρα και απο μένα σε όλους...εδώ σας έχω μερικές σημερινές φωτογραφίες τις οποίες αφιερώνω στον φίλο μου Scoufgian που μου τις ζήτησε...


σ ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση ανταποκριση σου.ετσι να βλεπουμε την αριαδναρα σ ολο της το μεγαλειο.

----------


## marsant

Φορτωνει και απο τον δεξιο καταπελτη εκτος απο τον πρυμιο?

----------


## konigi

Στην Σούδα ναι!!κάθε μέρα!!στον  Πειραια,δεν νομίζω...

----------


## kastro

> Στην Σούδα ναι!!κάθε μέρα!!στον Πειραια,δεν νομίζω...


Ως ΑΝΕΚ στον Πειραιά δεν έxει ανοίξει ώμος ως hellenic seaways άνοιγε κάθε μέρα.

----------


## dimitris!

Απο περιέργεια γιατί η ΑΝΕΚ να διαλέγει να μην τον ανοιγει??

----------


## kastro

> Απο περιέργεια γιατί η ΑΝΕΚ να διαλέγει να μην τον ανοιγει??


Γιατί δεν υπάρχει χώρος στον Πειραιά,Είναι παρκαρισμένα τα φορτηγά και τον εμποδίζουν.

----------


## cmitsos

α ρε καραβάρα...θα γυρίσει hellenic πιστέυω και θα τα έχει δύο δύο με την έλυρο στα χανιά ο βαρδινογιάννης

----------


## eliasaslan

λες??? ......

----------


## kastro

> α ρε καραβάρα...θα γυρίσει hellenic πιστέυω και θα τα έχει δύο δύο με την έλυρο στα χανιά ο βαρδινογιάννης


Εγώ πάλι δεν νομίζω.Καλύτερα να γίνει μόνομα Ανεκ.

----------


## jvrou

Αν μεινει ομως ανεκ θα κρατησει η ανεκ 2 τετοιες καραβαρες στα χανια; Το ενα καινουργιο (δηλαδη μετασκευασμενο) (ελυρος) το αλλο ομορφοτερο (αριαδνη). Χανιωτες διαλεχτε

----------


## .voyager

> Αν μεινει ομως ανεκ θα κρατησει η ανεκ 2 τετοιες καραβαρες στα χανια;


Όχι, μόνο το Έλυρος θα μείνει Χανιά κι αυτό για την ώρα. Το Αριάδνη θα πάει μάλλον σε άλλη γραμμή... Εφόσον παίζεται και η αγορά άλλου πλοίου και με δεδομένη την κατάσταση στην ακτοπλοϊα, δε μπορούμε να μιλάμε για του χρόνου, ούτε καν για το αν θα συνεχίσει το ίδιο το Έλυρος στα Χανιά...

----------


## jvrou

> Όχι, μόνο το Έλυρος θα μείνει Χανιά κι αυτό για την ώρα. Το Αριάδνη θα πάει μάλλον σε άλλη γραμμή... Εφόσον παίζεται και η αγορά άλλου πλοίου και με δεδομένη την κατάσταση στην ακτοπλοϊα, δε μπορούμε να μιλάμε για του χρόνου, ούτε καν για το αν θα συνεχίσει το ίδιο το Έλυρος στα Χανιά...


Παίζεται η αγορά άλλου πλοίου σε περίπτωση που φύγει η Αριάδνη ή έτσι κι αλλιώς? Ακούγεται τίποτα για την Έλυρο ή απλά έτσι το λες?

----------


## manolis m.

i agora tha ginei eite tin paroun tin ARIADNI eite OXI !!!

----------


## Trakman

Χρωστώ μια ανταπόδοση στο φίλο Leo. Δικές σου φίλε μου, ελπίζω να σου αρέσουν! (Γιατί δεν είμαι και ειδικός στη φωτογραφία!). Το καράβι που τραβάει τα βλέμματα και σε καλεί να το απολαύσεις...!

Πειραιάς 6/8/2008 (Μακάρι να μην ήταν εκεί τα φορτηγά!)


Σούδα 26/8/08

----------


## Leo

Trakman, σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ γαι την αφιέρωση. Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι η μια καλύτερη από την άλλη. Η Αριάδνη ένα κόσμημα στη Σούδα και κατ΄επέκταση στα Χανιά.... ειλικρινά με συγκίνησες και θα τα πούμε απο κοντά στην Πάτρα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Trakman

> Trakman, σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ γαι την αφιέρωση. Οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι η μια καλύτερη από την άλλη. Η Αριάδνη ένα κόσμημα στη Σούδα και κατ΄επέκταση στα Χανιά.... ειλικρινά με συγκίνησες και θα τα πούμε απο κοντά στην Πάτρα .


Η συγκίνηση είναι δικιά μου φίλε μου, το να μοιράζομαι με φίλους εικόνες που με αγγίζουν και που αγγίζουν και άλλους... Σ'ευχαριστώ και για τα καλά σου λόγια για τις φωτογραφίες! Ελπίζω να κανονίσουμε τη συνάντηση στην Πάτρα! Σου στέλνω μια ακόμα φωτογραφία που ξέχασα να βάλω πριν... Για βραδυνή νομίζω βγήκε καλή!

----------


## ndimitr93

ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΕΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΝΤΑΝΑΚΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΗΡΕΜΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ!!!    ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## Trakman

> ΦΟΒΕΡΗ ΕΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΝΤΑΝΑΚΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΗΡΕΜΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ!!!    ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!

----------


## boukou

αρχες μαιου το αριαδνη στο λιμανι του πειραια!!!!

06052008122.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Κάποιες φωτογραφίες και του Αριάδνη κατά τον κατάπλου του από πρωϊνό δρομολόγιο στις 28/8 στον Πειραιά.Το πλοίο ήρθε με 30 λεπτά καθηστέρηση.Αφιερωμένες οι φώτογραφίες στους roi baudoin, captain Nionios, polykas, giannisk88, voyager1984, vinman, trakman, rocinante, marsant, Apostolos, scoufgian και σε όλα τα μέλη του forum που προσφέρουν καθημερινά απίστευτες φωτογραφίες και φοβερό ρεπορτάζ.έχει και συνέχεια.

----------


## jvrou

Α ρε αριάδνη. Πρωΐ, μεσημέρι βράδυ πανέμορφο καράβι όπως και να το δεις

----------


## Trakman

> Κάποιες φωτογραφίες και του Αριάδνη κατά τον κατάπλου του από πρωϊνό δρομολόγιο στις 28/8 στον Πειραιά.Το πλοίο ήρθε με 30 λεπτά καθηστέρηση.Αφιερωμένες οι φώτογραφίες στους roi baudoin, captain Nionios, polykas, giannisk88, voyager1984, vinman, trakman, rocinante, marsant, Apostolos, scoufgian και σε όλα τα μέλη του forum που προσφέρουν καθημερινά απίστευτες φωτογραφίες και φοβερό ρεπορτάζ.έχει και συνέχεια.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε jumpman για την αφιέρωση!! Ειδικά η τρίτη και τέταρτη είναι πανέμορφες! Να'σαι καλά και συ να φωτογραφίζεις και...να καραβολατρείς!!!

----------


## jumpman

η συνέχεια λοιπόν

----------


## jumpman

Έχει και συνέχεια.Η Αριάδνη εκείνο το βράδυ άνοιξε και τον πλωριό πλαϊνό καταπέλτη, αλλά το Φαιστός είχε απομακρυνθεί αρκετά για να βγάλω αρκετά καλή φωτογραφία.

----------


## cmitsos

ώραιος ρε jumpman!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ καλος ο jumpman.Ευχαριστουμε και για την αφιερωση.Θα συνεχισουμε...

----------


## dimitris!

Χτές το βράδυ που πήγα γύρω στις 10 στο λιμάνι ξεφόρτωνε απο τον πλώριο καταπέλτη.Είχε άμεση αναχώρηση???Γιατι αν κατάλαβα είχε ουρά αυτοκινήτων προς επιβίβαση...(μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος..)

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστουμε φιλε jumpman για την αφιερωση :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

και 5 από εμένα από την χθεσινή του αφιξη με 40 λεπτά καθυστεριση (πάλι)

----------


## Trakman

> και 5 από εμένα από την χθεσινή του αφιξη με 40 λεπτά καθυστεριση (πάλι)


Σ'ευχαριστούμε laz94!!

----------


## sunflower

Εδώ σας έχω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ κατά την πρόσφατη θητεία της στην Ιαπωνία ως FERRY HIMUKΑ με τα χρώματα της Miyazaki Car Ferry.
1310.jpg

Και εδώ κατά την αλλαγή συνιάλων όταν πουλήθηκε από την HIGASHI NIHON FERRY στην Miyazaki Car Ferry.Παρατηρήστε οτι στο φουγάρο υπάρχουν ακόμα τα χρώματα της HIGASHI NIHON FERRY.
939.jpg

Α! Και εδώ η πλωράκλα της!
1188970629_1.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Apistutes oi fwtografies sou SUNFLOWER.!!

----------


## Markos

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες! Μπρααβο!

----------


## sunflower

Μάρκο... πάρε άλλη μία!!!!

FerryHimuka.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φοβερή..
Μπράβο φίλε sunflower.. :Wink:

----------


## sunflower

> Φοβερή..
> Μπράβο φίλε sunflower..


Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## plori

Τελικά όταν βλέπεις τα πλοία σε ξένες θάλασσες και χέρια δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την μορφή που τους δίνουν οι έλληνες ναυπηγοί .Εγώ πραγματικά εντυπωσιάζομαι και αυτό ισχύει βέβαια και στην περίπτωση του Αριάδνη.

----------


## Vortigern

:lol:Νομιζο οτι το Αριαδνη απεκτισε αδερφη:lol::lol:η φωτο ειναι η παραπανω που εβαλε ο φιλος sunflower την οποια την πηρα της εκανα μια μετασκευη κ οριστε...δωστε του ονομα εσεις.....:lol:

----------


## dimitris

Vortigern αν εβαζες τα σινιαλα της Blue Star ποιο πολυ θα εδενε, μετα απο τα χρωματα που του εχεις βαλει :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

[quote=dimitris;107166]Vortigern αν εβαζες τα σινιαλα της Blue Star ποιο πολυ θα εδενε, μετα απο τα χρωματα που του εχεις βαλει :Wink: [/quo

φιλε δημητρη οτι μπορουσα εκανα..ουτος η αλλος το εκανα με το προγραμμα ζωγραφικης το οποιο δν ειναι κ κανενα σπουδαιο οπου μπορεις να κανεις πολλα πραγματα......

----------


## Orion_v

Ρε τι παθαμε :lol: , με το που βλεπουμε φωτογραφια Γιαπωνεζικο , το φανταζομαστε μετασκευασμενο !!! :mrgreen:

Το συγκεκριμενο βεβαια κουκλι ηταν και απο τη μανα του , απ' οτι βλεπουμε στις φωτο , εδω το καναμε κουκλαρα !!!  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Vortigern οκ φιλε μου απλως μια διαπιστωση εκανα για τα συγκεκριμενα χρωματα, ισα ισα η προσπαθεια και μονο αξιζει μπραβο! :Wink: 

Orion_v ισως γιατι σχεδον οτι ηρθε απο εκει εδω περασε απο λιφτινκ και μας εμεινε κουσουρι :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

δν πειραζει καλε...σε ευχαριστο παντος κ τους 2 ευχαριστο δηλαδη

----------


## Orion_v

> Orion_v ισως γιατι σχεδον οτι ηρθε απο εκει εδω περασε απο λιφτινκ και μας εμεινε κουσουρι


Πετυχημενο κουσουρι ομως , και μακαρι να ειχαμε και αλλα τετοια πλοια σαν την Αριαδνη  :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

> δν πειραζει καλε...σε ευχαριστο παντος κ τους 2 ευχαριστο δηλαδη


Σ' ευχαριστουμε που καθησες και προσπαθησες να μας δειξεις πως το εχεις φανταστει , αυτο μετραει !!!  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

το κανω για να περνα η ωρα....εχω φτιαξει αλλο ενα αλλα δν ξερω σε ποιο θεμα να το βαλω γιατι του εχω δοσει δικο μ ονομα αλλα κ εταιρεια...το σκαρι παντος ειναι ενα απο τα σουπερφαστ.....

----------


## Orion_v

Για δες εδω :http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=24152

----------


## Vortigern

[quote=Orion_v;107198]Για δες εδω :http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=24152[/q

α ευχαριστο πολυ...για πηγαινε να δεις αμα θες...ανεβασα κ το αλλο που ελεγα ποιο πανω....κ συντομα θα ερθουν κ αλλα.....

----------


## vageliss23

Πάντως, αν το αγοράσει η ΑΝΕΚ για τη γραμμή των Χανίων θα ήθελε σίγουρα περισσότερες καμπίνες. Από την άλλη, μπορεί να θέλουν το καλοκαίρι να κατεβάζουν ΠΟΛΥ κόσμο με τα ημερήσια, ζευγαρώνοντας το με το όχι γρήγορο Έλυρος για τα βραδινά δρομολόγια.

Το γκαράζ του νομίζω είναι ικανοποιητικότατο, αλλά πάνε στράφι οι τόσοι καταπέλτες. Δεδομένου ότι πλαγιοπρυμνοδετεί τόσο στη Σούδα, όσο και στον Πειραιά, γιατί δεν το αξιοποιούν;

----------


## kastro

> Πάντως, αν το αγοράσει η ΑΝΕΚ για τη γραμμή των Χανίων θα ήθελε σίγουρα περισσότερες καμπίνες. Από την άλλη, μπορεί να θέλουν το καλοκαίρι να κατεβάζουν ΠΟΛΥ κόσμο με τα ημερήσια, ζευγαρώνοντας το με το όχι γρήγορο Έλυρος για τα βραδινά δρομολόγια.
> 
> Το γκαράζ του νομίζω είναι ικανοποιητικότατο, αλλά πάνε στράφι οι τόσοι καταπέλτες. Δεδομένου ότι πλαγιοπρυμνοδετεί τόσο στη Σούδα, όσο και στον Πειραιά, γιατί δεν το αξιοποιούν;


Όντως το γκαράζ τεράστιο και μόνο ένας καταπέλτης χρησημοποιείτε.
Πίσω φαίνετε καθαρά το Κρήτη Ι.

----------


## Georgecz3

> Το γκαράζ του νομίζω είναι ικανοποιητικότατο, αλλά πάνε στράφι οι τόσοι καταπέλτες. Δεδομένου ότι πλαγιοπρυμνοδετεί τόσο στη Σούδα, όσο και στον Πειραιά, γιατί δεν το αξιοποιούν;


Φιλέ Βαγγέλη στην Σούδα ανοίγει κ τον πίσω πλαινό καταπέλτη.

----------


## vageliss23

Ξεφορτώνει όμως και από αυτόν; Φέτος εγώ κατέβηκα από Ρέθυμνο και γύρισα από Χανιά, άρα δεν είδα ζωντανά άφιξη στη Σούδα.

----------


## konigi

Ναι,ξεφορτώνει και απο αυτόν!!!οχι πάντα όμως,μόνο στα ημερήσια από Πειραιά!!!φορτώνει όμως από αυτόν κανονικα!!!έχω δείξει και την αντίστοιχη φώτο πιο παλία

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε kastro το Αριάδνη όπως και το Λατώ έχουν την τύχη να έχουν διατηρήσει τους 3 και τους 2 καταπέλτες οχημάτων αντίστοιχα. Όταν ο καπετάνιος θα κρίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητο να ανοίξουν, ανοίγουν. Αν όχι ως έχουν. Σε όλα μου τα ταξίδια με το Αριάδνη έχω πετύχει τον πρυμνιό πλαϊνό καταπέλτη ανοιχτό και αν όχι σε όλα στα περισσότερα.

----------


## agnostos

Και το Λατω 3 καταπελτες εχει... 2 στα πλαγια(πλωρα-πρυμα) και εναν πρυμα... :Wink: 
Αλη8εια... γιατι τα ιαπωνικα εχουν τοσους πολλους καταπελτες?? Νομιζω το Λατο ειχε και πλωριο καταπελτη στην ιαπωνια κ τον εκλεισαν... Καλα εκει ανοιγαν και οι 4  :Confused:

----------


## agnostos

Και το Λατω 3 καταπελτες εχει... 2 στα πλαγια(πλωρα-πρυμα) και εναν πρυμα... :Wink: 
Αλη8εια... γιατι τα ιαπωνικα εχουν τοσους πολλους καταπελτες?? Νομιζω το Λατο ειχε και πλωριο καταπελτη στην ιαπωνια κ τον εκλεισαν... Καλα εκει ανοιγαν και οι 4 μαζι ποτε  :Confused:

----------


## manolis m.

gt stin Iapwnia exoun diafoetikes limenikes ypodomes !! Ta perrisotera ploia ekei plagiodetoun !!

----------


## ndimitr93

ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΥΣΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ...

----------


## ndimitr93

ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ... (ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΕΣ)

----------


## Trakman

> ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ... (ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΕΣ)


Πανέμορφες φίλε Δημήτρη! Μπράβο! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πανέμορφες φίλε Δημήτρη! Μπράβο!


ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΣ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΔΑΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 5 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ!!!

----------


## Trakman

> ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΣ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΔΑΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 5 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ!!!


Συγγνώμη φίλε Νίκο!! Μας ξεγελά το συνθηματικό σου!  :Wink:

----------


## sunflower

Η δύση του ηλίου από τη χώρα του ανατέλοντος ηλίου.... 

1183722505_2(1).jpg

----------


## Markos

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε!

----------


## OLENI

Φίλε μου εξαιρετική φωτογραφία

----------


## dimitris!

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν φαίνεται κανένας άνθρωπος...Στην Ελλάδα τέτοια ώρα όλοι έξω  θα κάθονταν...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν φαίνεται κανένας άνθρωπος...Στην Ελλάδα τέτοια ώρα όλοι έξω κάθονται...


Δεν πρέπει να είναι από Ελλάδα η φωτογραφία... Γιατί στην πινακίδα αριστερά έχει κάτι γιαπωνέζικα!!!

----------


## dimitris

φιλε mike_rodos ο συνονοματος το συγκρινη με την Ελλαδα μαλλον...
και αν η φωτογραφια του ειναι απο την καθοδο προς την Ελλαδα??? :Confused:

----------


## agnostos

Οπως βλεπω την τσιμινιερα απο την φωτογραφια του φιλου sunflower εχω την εντυπωση πως εσωτερικα ειναι η ιδια με του ελυρου οταν ηρ8ε στην Ελλαδα απλως εδω την εχουν "ντυσει" ηδη οι ιαπωνες για να διχνει ετσι τριγωνικη ενω για το ελυρος αυτη την δουλεια την αναλαβαμε εδω...

----------


## ndimitr93

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ....

----------


## .voyager

> ενω για το ελυρος αυτη την δουλεια την αναλαβαμε εδω...


Απλά εμείς την αφήσαμε λίγο "προκλητική", δεν την ντύσαμε τελείως :lol:

----------


## kastro

> φιλε mike_rodos ο συνονοματος το συγκρινη με την Ελλαδα μαλλον...
> και αν η φωτογραφια του ειναι απο την καθοδο προς την Ελλαδα???


Έτσι όπως τα λες πρέπει να είναι γιατί το φουγάρο είναι παντού άσπρο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Η Αριάδνη παρέα με το Κρήτη ΙΙ στον Πειραιά σήμερα το απόγευμα ! Συγγνώμη για την παρεμβολή του καταπέλτη του Highspeed 5...  :Sad:

----------


## manolis m.

Voyager eustoxo to asteiaki sou...xexexe...

----------


## manolis m.

> Μάρκο... πάρε άλλη μία!!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13926


I phwto den einai apo tin kathodo tou stin ellada kathws gia kapoio diastima kai stin Iapwnia douleue ws FERRY HIMUKA me leuko fougaro...Gia koitaxte alli mia katapliktiki fwto tou filou Sunflower!! Episis me to pou allazoun ta xartia kai pernaei i katoxi tou ploiou apo tin mia etairia stin alli to ploio den mporei n taksidepsei me to palio tou onoma!! Ara to onoma allakse prin arxisei akoma i kathodos tou ploiou gia tin Ellada !!!

----------


## scoufgian

προσωπικα,μακραν το καλυτερο πλοιο..........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14935

----------


## Trakman

> προσωπικα,μακραν το καλυτερο πλοιο..........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14935


Με βρίσκεις 100% σύμφωνο... :Wink:

----------


## lissos

Mεχρι να ταξιδεψω με το Ελυρος, μπορω να πω οτι και γω συμφωνω.
(Το Λισσος απλα εινα ασυγκριτο!)  :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> προσωπικα,μακραν το καλυτερο πλοιο..........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14935


Συμφωνω αλλα με λιγη διορθωση.Μακραν ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ της ακτοπλοιας μας.Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν ειναι το καλυτερο αν και το εχω ταξιδεψει.Τα καλυτερα μαλλον ειναι τα Palace,σιγουρα ομως οχι πιο βαπορια απο την Αριαδναρα.Αχ και να εκλειναν τον καταπελτη της πλωρης ποσο πιο ομορφη θα ηταν...

----------


## Leo

Τα καράβια που την "μανέστρα" χαλάει ο πλωριός καταπέλτης έχουν δυό όψεις. Την δεξιά του πλευρά αγαπούν οι japan-lovers, ενώ την αριστερή όλοι οι καραβολάτρες  :Smile: . Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Captain_Nionios (Αχ και να εκλειναν τον καταπελτη της πλωρης ποσο πιο ομορφη θα ηταν...). Στις αφ' υψηλού φωτογραφίες του πλοίου γίνεται καλύτερα κατανοητή αυτή διαφορά.

----------


## spimar

ακουστικε οτι παει αραπια. ξερει κανεις κατι?

----------


## kastro

> ακουστικε οτι παει αραπια. ξερει κανεις κατι?


Μήπως εννοείς το παλιό Αριάδνη;

----------


## Νaval22

χτες που έβλεπα το πλοίο κατά την άφιξη του έμεινα άφωνος όταν είδα το μικρό καταπελτάκι επιβατών στη μέση του πλοίου στο ύψος του car deck δεν είχα παρατηρήσει ότι υπάρχει 
για την ιστορία έβγαλε το περισσότερο κόσμο απο εκεί και τα αυτοκίνητα απο το πλωριό καταπέλτη βαπόραρος με τα όλα του,προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί ο πλωριός καταπέλτης ίσα ίσα που αν έφευγε θα έχανε λίγο απο τη γιαπωνέζικη φινετσα του 


και επειδή χτές δεν είχα φώτογραφική δυο φώτο εκ του κινητού μου όχι και τόσο καλές 
DSC00178.jpg

DSC00181.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Στεφανε οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι χαλια αλλα σου δινω θερμα θερμοτατα συγχαρητηρια.
Εγω δεν νομιζω "εκτος απο τους ψαγμενους" να ξερουν πολλοι για αυτη την πορτα
Αφου ξανακοιταγα τη φωτογραφια για να βεβαιωθω οτι ειναι το Αριαδνη.
Μπραβο παντα τετοια
Οχι στην ποιοτητα αλλα στην καρδια των γεγονοτων  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Από αυτήν την πόρτα γινόταν η επιβίβαση και η αποβίβαση των επιβατών στην Ιαπωνία.

----------


## darkman16

Την ολοιδια πορτα την εχουν τα λευκα ορη και ο Σοφοκλης οπου κανουν την επιβιβαση στην Βενετεια.Δεν το βρησκω κατι το περιεργο.
και αποτη ξερω στην Ιαπωνια κανουν την επιβηβαση με φισουνες οπως στα αεροδρομια.Και δεν χρισιμοποιουν αυτη την πρτα αλλα μια αλλη λιγο πιο πανω....

----------


## kastro

Σήμερα που ξαναείδα το πλοίο στον Πειραιά πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι η αριστερή πλευρά χρειάζεται βαψίματα σε αρκετά σημεία.

----------


## vinman

> Σήμερα που ξαναείδα το πλοίο στον Πειραιά πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι η αριστερή πλευρά χρειάζεται βαψίματα σε αρκετά σημεία.


210-4197420...Anek Lines.... :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Orion_v

Λετε να περιμενουν να το βαψουν μια και καλη στα χρωματα της ΑΝΕΚ ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Trakman

> Λετε να περιμενουν να το βαψουν μια και καλη στα χρωματα της ΑΝΕΚ ?


Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι τον Οκτώβρη στο σύστημα κρατήσεων εμφανίζονται τα Λατώ/Λισσός... Κοίταζα για κάτι εισιτήρια και εξεπλάγην!!

----------


## jdrs17

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το καλύτερο για το πλοίο θα ήταν να παραμείνει στην HSW και να βρεθεί κάποιο δρομολόγιο προς τα δωδεκάνησα. Πιστεύω ότι σαν προορισμός θα είναι πιο ταιριαστός στις δυνατότητες τους πλοίου.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σήμερα που ξαναείδα το πλοίο στον Πειραιά πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι η αριστερή πλευρά χρειάζεται βαψίματα σε αρκετά σημεία.



Η ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΙΜΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΣΟΥΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΟΥΔΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΦΟΥΝ. ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΉΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ.(ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΣ)

----------


## Vortigern

Βραδινι αφιξη της Αριαδνης προχθες με λιγο καθυστερηση...συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα αλλα δν μπορουσα να κανω κατι καλυτερο....

----------


## laz94

> Βραδινι αφιξη της Αριαδνης προχθες με λιγο καθυστερηση...συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα αλλα δν μπορουσα να κανω κατι καλυτερο....


Μπράβο Vortegern! Δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα στην ποιότητα όμως :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Όσο για την καθυστέριση είναι καθημερινο φαινόμενο για την Αριάδνη.

----------


## laz94

Ουψ! Sorry που εγραψα λάθος το ονομά σου :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

> Ουψ! Sorry που εγραψα λάθος το ονομά σου


καλα σιιγα δν πειραζει....οντος αυτο το προσεξα κ εγω με της καθυστερησεις κ πιστευω πως φταιει το οτι περιμενει λιγα λεπτα εξω απο το λιμανι του πειραια για να φυγουν τα κνοσσος-φεστος, κρητη 1-2...

----------


## laz94

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ AIS ΟΤΙ ΕΝΩ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΝΕΙ, ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ, ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΠΙΣΩ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΝΑΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΓΗΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 40' ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΦΕΤΕΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΡΟ, ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΝΑ ΠΛΕΕΙ *ΠΡΟΣ* ΤΑ ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 9.10 ΕΝΩ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΙΣ 8.30. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΔΕΣΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 10 ΠΑΡΑ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Σήμερα που ξαναείδα το πλοίο στον Πειραιά πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι η αριστερή πλευρά χρειάζεται βαψίματα σε αρκετά σημεία.


Αν είδα καλά φίλε Kastro η ΑΝΕΚ σε άκουσε κ το έβαψε... :Wink:

----------


## caterina75

Επίσης σήμερα το απόγευμα.

----------


## Trakman

> Επίσης σήμερα το απόγευμα.


Πανέμορφη Κατερίνα, μπράβο σου!!

----------


## El Greco

apo ipalilou tou pliou akousa oti tellos tou mina anaxori gia Italia.

gnorizi kanis kati parapano???

----------


## darkman16

ναι θα παει ιταλια για να κατευουν τα Λευκα ορη να κανουν την ετησια.

----------


## Trakman

> ναι θα παει ιταλια για να κατευουν τα Λευκα ορη να κανουν την ετησια.


Καλά νέα αυτά για εμάς της Πάτρας, να το θαυμάσουμε για μερικές μέρες εδώ! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

> Να το θαυμάσουμε για μερικές μέρες εδώ!


 Kαι πάλι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Γι αυτό θα κάνουμε συνάντηση στη Πάτρα όταν έχει Αριάδνη Κυριακή  :Smile:

----------


## kastro

> ναι θα παει ιταλια για να κατευουν τα Λευκα ορη να κανουν την ετησια.





> Καλά νέα αυτά για εμάς της Πάτρας, να το θαυμάσουμε για μερικές μέρες εδώ!


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ναύλωση του στην ΑΝΕΚ θα συνεχιστεί.

----------


## darkman16

Παιδια τη ναυλοση λετε ? ΑΝΕΚ - Hellenic Sea Way = Ιδια εταιρια... Και της δυο ο βαρδηνογιαννης της εχει.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ότι και στις δύο είναι μεγαλομέτοχος ο Βαρδινογιάννης δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι άμεσα η ίδια εταιρεία. Άλλο ΑΝΕΚ και άλλο HSW και μπορεί η μία να ναυλώνει πλοία της άλλης και το αντίθετο. Φοβερή φώτογραφία μπράβο !

----------


## eliasaslan

Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα όπως λέει ο Θανάσης, αλλά φυσικά παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο ο Βαρδινογιάννης

----------


## El Greco

signomi, to Ariadni pou einai????

----------


## Thanasis89

Τι εννοείς φίλε μου ; Στο λιμάνι βρίσκεται...

----------


## El Greco

den einai edo,
ayto einai to provlima

----------


## ndimitr93

EINAI ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ...   ΒΡΕ  ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ...................

----------


## El Greco

Kanoniko dromologio exi apopse


kserome gia pio logo einai eki?

----------


## Thanasis89

Κανονικά. Αύριο βράδυ φεύγω από Χανιά για Πειραιά μαζί της.

----------


## sunflower

Ένα ρεμέτζο made in Japan.........

ariadne.jpg

----------


## vinman

Ωραία ''πράγματα''φίλε sunflower!! :Wink:

----------


## El Greco

mollis edese stin kanoniki tou thesi,

prepi na freskaristike ligaki..

----------


## kastro

Μάλλον για να το βάψουνε από την αριστερή πλευρά.

----------


## El Greco

mollis enimerothika oti simera eixane gimnasio.

----------


## kastro

Τι σημαίνει το γυμνασιο;

----------


## El Greco

gimnasio pliromatos se periptosi pirkagias i atiximatos, etsi katalava.

----------


## sunflower

Η Αριαδνη στα ερυθρολευκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ferryhimuka.jpg
ferryhimuka_2.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Κανονικά. Αύριο βράδυ φεύγω από Χανιά για Πειραιά μαζί της.


Ελπίζω να πάρεις το όπλο μαζί...! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Βεβαίως ! Κύριε trakman επιφυλάσσομαι...  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Βεβαίως ! Κύριε trakman επιφυλάσσομαι...


Θα περιμένω, θα περιμένω...! :Wink:  Από τότε που ταξίδεψα μαζί της την έχω ερωτευτεί!! Σε ζηλεύω, κοίτα να την απολαύσεις!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια φωτο με το μικρο καταπελτακι
ARIADNE.JPG

----------


## despo

Δεν αντιλέγω οτι ειναι ωραιο το πλοιο, με ανετους χώρους κλπ. Ομως γεγονός ειναι οτι ακομα και καθημερινές οι λίγες καμπίνες του ειναι μονίμως γεμάτες. Τωρα πως μπορεί να δώσει καποιος μια εξήγηση οτι αυτό λέγεται αναβάθμιση της γραμμής ταξειδεύοντας ειτε σε καθίσματα, ειτε σε κατάστρωμα, σίγουρα θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα αναπολήσουν το 'Λατώ' με τα 800 κρεβάτια.

----------


## ndimitr93

ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΟΡΤΗ


*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΩΡΟ ΜΟΥ
*http://rapidshare.com/files/14639306..._913_.rar.html

----------


## JASON12345

Χρόνια πολλά κουκλα!

----------


## Trakman

Ο Thanasis89 πήγε να της ευχηθεί από κοντά...! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

θα τις δώσει κ φιλάκι???? :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΟΡΤΗ
> 
> 
> *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
> 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ
> ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΩΡΟ ΜΟΥ
> *http://rapidshare.com/files/14639306..._913_.rar.html


πολυ ωραιο το δωρακι σου

----------


## Trakman

> θα τις δώσει κ φιλάκι????


Αυτό δεν το ξέρω!:lol: Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι...να τις βγάλει καμιά φωτογραφία!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

ΟΛΟΙ ΑΣ ΠΙΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΑ....ΣΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ...

----------


## ndimitr93

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ;

----------


## Speedkiller

Για την Αριάδνη...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16577


Ζήλεψα το δώρο σου φίλε ndimitr93

----------


## ndimitr93

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ :Wink:  ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Razz: . ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ;

----------


## Speedkiller

Πειραιά!Είναι λιγουλάκι θολή αλλά τρωγεται νομίζω...

----------


## ndimitr93

ΤΡΩΓΕΤΑΙ...ΤΡΩΓΕΤΑΙ... ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Χρονια πολλα κ απο εμενα στην ομορφη κυρια του μεγαλου λιμανιου μας...

----------


## Thanasis89

Ταξίδεψα μαζί της ! Ήταν πολύ καλή κοπέλα και είπα να την βγάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες !  :Very Happy:  Οι φώτογραφίες στον Leo, trakman, Speedkiller, mastrovasili και φυσικά σε όλη την υπέροχη παρέα !
Είχε συννεφιά στην Σουδα σήμερα και τσίμα τσίμα πρόλαβα το φως, ψιχάλιζε κιόλας και έτρεχα να προλάβω ! Ένας τρελός με μια φωτογραφική στο χέρι ! Καλά η παρέα έλεγε τι θέλω τις φωτογραφίες... Αχ και να ήξεραν την τρέλα που είναι μεταδοτική...  :Wink:  
Δύο πλωράτες (ελπίζω να λένε κάτι)

DSC00575.JPG
Πλώρη Αριάδνη.JPG

----------


## Leo

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Thanasis89, ευχαριστούμε για την πλωράκλα της Αριάδνης και την αφιέρωση  :Very Happy: . Πρώτη φορά ταξίδεψες ? αν ναι εντυπώσεις?

----------


## Thanasis89

Όχι, είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω από τις πρώτες μέρες της στην Eλλάδα και επί της πλοιοκτησίας της HSW. Και να πω την αμαρτία μου... Έβλεπα το Champion (το οποίο είναι φοβερό) αλλά ήθελα με χίλια Αριάδνη  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## Trakman

> Ταξίδεψα μαζί της ! Ήταν πολύ καλή κοπέλα και είπα να την βγάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες !  Οι φώτογραφίες στον Leo, trakman, Speedkiller, mastrovasili και φυσικά σε όλη την υπέροχη παρέα !
> Είχε συννεφιά στην Σουδα σήμερα και τσίμα τσίμα πρόλαβα το φως, ψιχάλιζε κιόλας και έτρεχα να προλάβω ! Ένας τρελός με μια φωτογραφική στο χέρι ! Καλά η παρέα έλεγε τι θέλω τις φωτογραφίες... Αχ και να ήξεραν την τρέλα που είναι μεταδοτική...  
> Δύο πλωράτες (ελπίζω να λένε κάτι)
> 
> DSC00575.JPG
> Πλώρη Αριάδνη.JPG


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Θανάση!! Είσαι πολύ εντάξει, σου ζητήσαμε φωτογραφίες και μας τις πρόσφερες!! :Wink: 
Πάντως σε ζήλευα χθες βράδυ!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Θανάση!! Είσαι πολύ εντάξει, σου ζητήσαμε φωτογραφίες και μας τις πρόσφερες!!
> Πάντως σε ζήλευα χθες βράδυ!


Χαρά μου να φωτογραφίζω μια βαποράκλα σαν την Αριάδνη και ειδικά για την τόσο όμορφη παρέα !

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ευχαριστώ πολυ πατριωτάκη για την αφιέρωση και για τις ωραίες φωτό που μας χαρίζεις. Να΄σαι καλά.

----------


## Thanasis89

Να 'σαι καλά Βασίλη ! Χαίρομαι που σου αρέσουν !

----------


## vinman

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες Θανάση!!
Πόσο θα ήθελα να κάνω και εγώ αυτό το ταξιδάκι....

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ vinman ! Μπροστά στο υλικό βέβαια που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας είναι λίγο !

----------


## yannisa340

Τελικά της ΑΝΕΚ είναι ή της HSW;  :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Τελικά της ΑΝΕΚ είναι ή της HSW;


της HSW απλα το εχει ναυλομενο η ΑΝΕΚ..

----------


## Speedkiller

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16694

----------


## vinman

Επίσης σήμερα...αλλά λίγο νωρίτερα απο τον φίλο speedkiller...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16698

----------


## Trakman

> Σήμερα στον Πειραιά...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16694





> Επίσης σήμερα...αλλά λίγο νωρίτερα απο τον φίλο speedkiller...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16698


Πάει, θα τη χάσω την αποψινή μου βόλτα!! Πολύ ωραίες παιδιά!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραίο το πλώριο καταπελτάκι. Μανώλη ανέβασε κι΄άλλες ο trakman θέλει να φύγει. Είσαι καταπληκτικός και σε ευχαριστούμε για το υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ. :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

> Ωραίο το πλώριο καταπελτάκι. Μανώλη ανέβασε κι΄άλλες ο trakman θέλει να φύγει. Είσαι καταπληκτικός και σε ευχαριστούμε για το υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ.


Ε .. τωρα mastrovasili δεν το λες και καταπελτακι  :lol:  (ας οψονται  τα φορτηγα , δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω αυτο που ηθελα το πρωι  :Mad: )

Ωραιος ο Μανωλης  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

η σημερινη του κινηση απο Πειραια-Χανια941 επιβατες141 φορτηγα193 Ι.Χ51 δικυκλα2 λεωφορεια

----------


## vinman

> Ωραίο το πλώριο καταπελτάκι. Μανώλη ανέβασε κι΄άλλες ο trakman θέλει να φύγει. Είσαι καταπληκτικός και σε ευχαριστούμε για το υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ.


 
...και άλλες δύο λοιπόν για να κρατήσουμε τον Trakman μέσα σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία του mastrovasili... :Very Happy: 



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16711

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16712

----------


## mastrovasilis

[QUOTE=Orion_v;114715]Ε .. τωρα mastrovasili δεν το λες και καταπελτακι  :lol:  (ας οψονται  τα φορτηγα , δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω αυτο που ηθελα το πρωι  :Mad: )


Μην αγχώνεσαι ας είναι καλά η Αριάδνη να πηγαινοέρχεται don't woory. :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες σας ! Vinman ένα μεγάλο μπράβο !

----------


## Trakman

> Ωραίο το πλώριο καταπελτάκι. Μανώλη ανέβασε κι΄άλλες ο trakman θέλει να φύγει. Είσαι καταπληκτικός και σε ευχαριστούμε για το υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ.





> ...και άλλες δύο λοιπόν για να κρατήσουμε τον Trakman μέσα σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία του mastrovasili...
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16711
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16712


Δε με έπαιρνε να καθυστερήσω άλλο και γι'αυτό έκλεισα με βαριά καρδιά το pc και έφυγα! Είπα όμως να γυρίσω νωρίς να δω τη συνέχεια... Η οποία είναι εξαιρετική!! Ευχαριστούμε vinman!!!
Mastrovasili δε θα βιάζεσαι και συ καμιά μέρα?!?! Θα σε βομβαρδίζω με φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μολις γυρισει το Βενιζελος απο την κρουαζιερα του, Θα μπει στην θεση της Αριαδνης στα Χανια και η Αριαδνη θα παει για ετησια επισκευη και οχι μονο...
Εμαθα οτι θα προστεθουν καμπινες σε μεγαλο χωρο αεροπορικων καθισματων ΚΑΙ στην πλωρη μπροστα απο τον καθρεφτη.. χωρις να μετακινηθει η γεφυρα για φετος.
ΟΠΟΤΕ θαυμαστε την πλωρακλα τωρα που υπαρχει ακομα

----------


## Leo

> Μολις γυρισει το Βενιζελος απο την κρουαζιερα του, Θα μπει στην θεση της Αριαδνης στα Χανια και η Αριαδνη θα παει για ετησια επισκευη *και οχι μονο...*
> Εμαθα οτι θα προστεθουν καμπινες σε μεγαλο χωρο αεροπορικων καθισματων ΚΑΙ στην πλωρη μπροστα απο τον καθρεφτη.. χωρις να μετακινηθει η γεφυρα για φετος.
> ΟΠΟΤΕ θαυμαστε την πλωρακλα τωρα που υπαρχει ακομα


Πρσέξατε τι είπε ο φίλος μιχαλης79... τόνισα το και όχι μόνο εγώ.... :Wink:

----------


## agnostos

Το βλεπω καπως ετσι 8α το καταντησουν...  :Mad: 
4r.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο φίλε agnostos, είσαι δυνατός παίχτης... μου άρεσε η αμεσότητα της μετατροπής του λόγου σε έργο... Φανταστικός!! :Very Happy:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ωραιος...και γρηγορος!!!
Για φτιαξε το τωρα χωρις να κουνησεις την γεφυρα καθολου.μονο το υπολοιπα ντεκ για να δουμε πως θα ειναι τον νεο χρονο το πλοιο

----------


## Speedkiller

*ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΗΣ* και ας με συγχωρέσετε για την έκφραση μου...

----------


## Leo

Για να σε συγχωρήσουμε τι θέλεις να πείς φίλε Speedkiller  :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

Θέλω να πω πως θα καταστραφεί αισθητικά ένα τόσο όμορφο πλοίο...Φυσικά κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα!Αυτό εννοώ,απλά επειδή οι επεμβάσεις της ΑΝΕΚ στα πλοία (της και μη) κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν τα κολακεύουν και επειδή αυτό το πλοίο μου άρεσε πολύ σαν σκαρί χρησιμοποίησα πιο σκληρή γλώσσα...

----------


## Leo

Η εξήγιση σου τώρα είναι επαρκής ενώ η πρώτη ήταν αμφίβολη ως προς το "ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΟΖΗΣ" σε ποιόν απευθυνόταν.  Πιστεύω ότι η διευκρίνιση ήταν απαραίτητη. Ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Κανένα πρόβλημα... :Wink:

----------


## agnostos

Αν και δεν θελετε να το δειτε...
για τον φιλο μιχαλη

----------


## μιχαλης79

Ουτε και εγω θελω να το δω στην πραγματικοτητα ετσι... :Sad: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ παντως :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

έλεος μη τα πετάτε έτσι γιατί θα πάθουμε τπτ σαν αποτυχημένη μετασκευή του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ είναι έλπιζω να μη δούμε αυτό το μαύρο χάλι σε ένα απο τα όμορφότερα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας αλλά δυστυχώς η ΑΝΕΚ έχει προιστορία στους βιασμούς,ήθελα να ξερα αν θέλουν να του βάλουν καμπίνες δεν μπορούν να χαλάσουν απλά τα ατέλιωτα αεροπορικά του πλοίου πρέπει να το κακοποιήσουν έτσι? :Mad:  :Mad:  ας μας φέρουν ένα ga plan του πλοίου να προτείνουμε μια λύση οι ναυπηγοί του forum  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Σήμερα που πέρασα από το κιόσκι της Ανέκ στο λιμάνι ήταν ένας που ήθελε να πάει στα Χανιά με κρεβάτι και του είπανε δύσκολα στο Αριάδνη.
Αλλά και ο Έλυρος δεν έχει και πάρα πολλές καμπίνες,Η μετακίνηση του Λατό από την γραμμή θα είναι εμφανέστατη.

----------


## manolis m.

Re paidia O elyros exei 900 klines...den fatnaoun?? eleos...na feroume to Qeen Mary 2 na kanei Peirai Xania tote.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Για το Ελυρος εχουν πει και το γραφει και το σιτε της ΑΝΕΚ για 850 κρεβατια,οσα δηλαδη και το Λατω,οποτε καλα ειναι πιστευω και δεν θα υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα

----------


## kastro

> Το βλεπω καπως ετσι 8α το καταντησουν... 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17613


Αν γίνει έτσι το χειρότερο είναι η αφαίρεση του πλωρινού καταπέλτη,θα πληγωθεί το πλοίο




> Re paidia O elyros exei 900 klines...den fatnaoun?? eleos...na feroume to Qeen Mary 2 na kanei Peirai Xania tote....





> Για το Ελυρος εχουν πει και το γραφει και το σιτε της ΑΝΕΚ για 850 κρεβατια,οσα δηλαδη και το Λατω,οποτε καλα ειναι πιστευω και δεν θα υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα


Επειδή ήπανε ότι το Λατό έχει περρισότερες καμπίνες από τον Έλυρο όταν ήταν προγραματισμένο να μπει στην γραμμή,δεν ήξερα ότι έχει τόσα πολλά

----------


## jdrs17

Πώς γίνεται η ΑΝΕΚ να κάνει μετατροπές σε μη δικό της σκάφος; Αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο. 

Tο σκάφος, σαν δρομολόγιο, είναι κατάλληλο μόνο για τα δωδεκάνησσα και όχι για την κρήτη. Για Χανιά θέλει άλλου είδους κατασκευή.

Κανονικά αν υπήρχε "πραγματική εταρεία HSW" θα έπρεπε ήδη να είχε δρομολογήσει το σκάφος για άλλα νησιά.
Δυστηχώς η ιστορία του "Αριάδνη" δείχνει το μέλλον της HSW.

----------


## speedrunner

> Πώς γίνεται η ΑΝΕΚ να κάνει μετατροπές σε μη δικό της σκάφος; Αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο. 
> 
> Tο σκάφος, σαν δρομολόγιο, είναι κατάλληλο μόνο για τα δωδεκάνησσα και όχι για την κρήτη. Για Χανιά θέλει άλλου είδους κατασκευή.
> 
> Κανονικά αν υπήρχε "πραγματική εταρεία HSW" θα έπρεπε ήδη να είχε δρομολογήσει το σκάφος για άλλα νησιά.
> Δυστηχώς η ιστορία του "Αριάδνη" δείχνει το μέλλον της HSW.


Όχι και σκάφος ολόκληρο πλοίο:lol::lol::lol:
Πάντως και εγώ έχω την ίδια απορία, πως μπορεί να κάνει μετατροπές σε πλοίο που δεν είναι δικό της??? Μήπως τελικά αυτό είναι το πλοίο που θα αγοράσει η ΑΝΕΚ και κάνει τις μετατροπές???

----------


## Leo

Δεν διαβάζετε προσεκτικά. Δεν έγιναν αλλα μπορέι να γίνουν. Αν γίνουν θα δείτε γιατί και πώς θα γίνουν. Μην είστε βιαστικοί να τροποποιέιτε γεγονότα κάποια σενάρια που ειπώθηκαν. Περιμένετε τις πραγματικές εξελίξεις,μετά σχολιάζετε τα γεγονότα και όχι τις υποθέσεις.

----------


## cpt_Hiotis

Η ΑΝΕΚ πάντως μπορεί να κάνει τέτοιου είδους μετασκευές (εκτρωματικού τύπου κατά τη γνώμη μου αλλά...) στον βάπορα πολύ απλά βάζοντας την HSW να της κάνει. Μην ξεχνάμε πως στην ΑΝΕΚ είναι διευθύνων σύμβουλος ο Βαρδινογιάννης, ενώ στην HSW πρόεδρος.  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris!

Στην πρώτη απο τις μετατροπές του φίλου βλεπόταν στην δεύτερη δε βλεπόταν με τίποτα!!!!!Να το αφήσουν ήσυχο το βαπόρι να κάνουν καποια απο τα pullman seats καμπίνες όπως προείπε κάποιος φίλος.

----------


## yoR

(e na po kai go ti tha ithela..)

----------


## agnostos

> (e na po kai go ti tha ithela..)


Και εγω ενα τυπου Akashia/Hamanasu με την κρητη στο φουγαρο :mrgreen:

----------


## aeroplanos

Θα μπορουσε να με ενημερωσει κανεις για το αν το Αριαδνη θα συνεχισει στην γραμμή Πειραιας-Χανιας? Ευχαριστω

----------


## marsant

Λογικα θα συνεχισει και θα το διπλωνει το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## heraklion

Ελυρος και Λευτέρης θα πηγαίνουν Χανιά όλο τον Οκτώμβριο.

----------


## ndimitr93

Και το Νοεμβριο...

----------


## aeroplanos

Ευχαριστω. Οποτε μαλλον η Αριαδνη γυρνάει πισω στην HSW. Κρίμα.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ευχαριστω. Οποτε μαλλον η Αριαδνη γυρνάει πισω στην HSW. Κρίμα.


Οι πιθανότητες να γυρίσει είναι 0,1 % 
να μην γυρισει ειναι 99,9 %

----------


## Leo

Προσωπική σου εκτίμιση υποθέτω ε?

----------


## aeroplanos

Παντως νομιζω οτι τα Χανια σηκώνουν άνετα τον Βενιζέλο. Εχει κόσμο η γραμμή (πάνω από 1.000 επιβάτες σταθερά) και ο Έλυρος έχει γλυκάνει την όποια πικρία των ντόπιων για τα καράβια της. Οπότε και εγω εκτιμώ ότι η Αριάδνη (δυστυχώς) θα επιστρέψει στην μαμά εταιρία. Το μέλλον θα δείξει...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Προσωπική σου εκτίμιση υποθέτω ε?


Ναι αλλά συνδυασμένη με πληροφορίες...


Και μια σκεψη που μου ηρθε... λέτε αν κρατησουν το Αριάδνη να το διπλώσουν με το Έλυρος στην Αγκώνα και τα διδυμάκια να ερθουν Χανιά;

----------


## Leo

Αυτά είναι όνειρα θερινής νυκτός .... τώρα έχουμε Φθινόπωρο!!!!

----------


## kastro

Ακόμα και να γυρίσει στην HSW που θα το δρομολογήσει;
Κάπου στις προηγούμενες σελίδες έχει γραφτεί ότι θα πάει Βενετία για την ετήσια του Λευκά όρη.

----------


## .voyager

> ego pados avrio i methavrio anevaino athina kai an to petuxo to ariadne STON PEIRAIA THA TO TARAKSO STIS FOTO OPOTE na eiste oloi proetoimasmenoi gia polu uliko.to kitrino den tou paei re katholou....


E, δεν πειράζει, σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι ολόλευκο...

To θέμα είναι να το πετύχεις εν πλω, πάντως. Υλικό απ΄το λιμάνι έχει βαρεθεί το μάτι μας να βλέπει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

pleon na to petuxeis en plo einai kommataki duskolo me to dromologio pou kanei..simera to eida sto ais kai exei araksei stin thesi tou kriti 2 kai dipla tou ekei pou itan allote einai tora to elyros.profanos simera tha kanei peiraia irakleio kai meta vlepoume..den nomizo na to vapsoun aspro....den nomizo na poulisei ena apo ta pio varia xartia tis i hsw...ektos kai an tis ta xosei xovtra o john...ego epimeno pados,i hsw tha kanei megalo bam ksana kai tha mas trelanei...na deis pou tha ferei to rainbow love kai tha ta valei patra italia.otan to eixe navlosei i minoan to ariadne gemato efevge gemato erxotan opote sumferei poso mallon an to diplarosei kai me to love.

----------


## ndimitr93

Παρακαλώ όχι greeklish, είδα κι έπαθα να τα καταλάβω.

----------


## jvrou

Τα οικονομικά της hsw δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα και μου φαίνεται κομματάκι δύσκολο να πάρει καινούργιο καράβι. Κάτσε να κρατήσει το Αριάδνη και βλέπουμε

----------


## .voyager

Φίλοι μου, αν γίνεται να μη λέει ο καθένας τι φαντάζεται και τι οραματίζεται γιατί έχουμε ήδη ξεφύγει τελείως και δε φταίει τίποτα ο έρμος ο χρήστης που βλέπει νέο μήνυμα στο θέμα, το ανοίγει και βλέπει έως και ασυναρτησίες :???:

----------


## Ergis

την γνωμη μου ειπα...ηρεμηστε...

----------


## .voyager

Δεν απευθύνθηκα καπου συγκεκριμένα. Μια παράκληση έκανα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

H όμορφη κυρία σήμερα στον Πειραιά.
Mastrovasilis005.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαγκες γεια σας και παλι μετα απο μια βδομαδα απουσιας και ταξιδιων. Εχετε γραψει τοσα πολλα που μου ειναι δυσκολο να τα διαβασω ολα.Σας ευχαριστω ομως ολους για τις υπεροχες αφιερωσεις σας. Επειδη λοιπον δεν ειναι δυνατον να μην σας εχω ενα ομορφο δωρακι σας το χαριζω απο νωρις. Η πλωρη του Αριαδνη το βραδυ τις 24/9/2008 λιγο πριν αναχωρησει απο Σουδα. Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τους δυο καπτα Γιαννηδες για την υπεροχη φιλοξενια στη γεφυρα του πλοιου.Αφιερωμενη στους Roi Baudoin, Espresso Venezia, vinman, Leo, Niko, Trakman, paroskayak, marsant, espero, sylver, Polyka, Rocinante και σε ολους τους καλους φιλους. :Wink: 

Ariadne_plwri_24_9_2008.JPG

----------


## manolis m.

Aytos o plainos katapeltis...xalaei oli tin aisthitiki...Ksiloma...xexe

----------


## Trakman

> Μαγκες γεια σας και παλι μετα απο μια βδομαδα απουσιας και ταξιδιων. Εχετε γραψει τοσα πολλα που μου ειναι δυσκολο να τα διαβασω ολα.Σας ευχαριστω ομως ολους για τις υπεροχες αφιερωσεις σας. Επειδη λοιπον δεν ειναι δυνατον να μην σας εχω ενα ομορφο δωρακι σας το χαριζω απο νωρις. Η πλωρη του Αριαδνη το βραδυ τις 24/9/2008 λιγο πριν αναχωρησει απο Σουδα. Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τους δυο καπτα Γιαννηδες για την υπεροχη φιλοξενια στη γεφυρα του πλοιου.Αφιερωμενη στους Roi Baudoin, Espresso Venezia, vinman, Leo, Niko, Trakman, paroskayak, marsant, espero, sylver, Polyka, Rocinante και σε ολους τους καλους φιλους.
> 
> Ariadne_plwri_24_9_2008.JPG


Πως τα κατάφερες βρε θηρίο?!?! Πανέμορφη, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Καλώς τον!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!
Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!!
Να είσαι καλά!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Από την γέφυρα είναι,ή έχει μέρος για το κοινό μέρος που κοιτάει μπποστά;
Εγώ όσο και να ψαξα δεν βρήκα τίποτα

----------


## manolis m.

Ap tin gefira einai Jason...Den ypraxei meros pou na mpprei na koitakseis mprosta kai na mporie na exei prosvasi to koino..Alloste to leei o filos C.Nionios pws ''euxarsrstei tou aksiwmatikous gia tin filoxenia tous''...gia des ligo kalitera..

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Διονυση νομιζα οτι ημουν και εγω στην γεφυρα:grin:.Τα σεβη μου για ακομη μια φορα για τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζεις,να σαι καλα!

----------


## Rocinante

Διονυση αρχισες παλι τις ζωγραφιες σου. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για να σας ευχαριστησω για τα καλα σας λογια σας εχω και αλλα δωρακια.Φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του βαποριου στις 24/9/2008.Δεν με αφηνετε να κοιμηθω, θα σας αφησω εγω;Σε καμια περιπτωση.Μαγκες για ολους σας. :Wink: 

Ariadne_fougaro_24_9_2008.JPG

Ariadne_meso_saloni_sto_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008.JPG

Ariadne_plwrio_saloni_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008.JPG

Ariadne_plwrio_saloni_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008_2.JPG

Ariadne_plwrio_saloni_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008_3.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

και η συνεχεια...

Ariadne_meso_deksia_aeroporikes_panw_apo_to_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008.JPG

Ariadne_pryma_deksia_aeroporikes_panw_apo_to_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008.JPG

Ariadne_pryma_saloni_panw_apo_to_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Για να σας ευχαριστησω για τα καλα σας λογια σας εχω και αλλα δωρακια.Φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του βαποριου στις 24/9/2008.Δεν με αφηνετε να κοιμηθω, θα σας αφησω εγω;Σε καμια περιπτωση.Μαγκες για ολους σας.
> 
> Ariadne_fougaro_24_9_2008.JPG
> 
> Ariadne_meso_saloni_sto_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008.JPG
> 
> Ariadne_plwrio_saloni_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008.JPG
> 
> Ariadne_plwrio_saloni_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008_2.JPG
> ...


Να δώ με αυτά που μας κάνεις πώς θα σηκωθώ στις 05.30 το πρωί....
Πανέμορφες Διονύση!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Για να σας ευχαριστησω για τα καλα σας λογια σας εχω και αλλα δωρακια.Φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του βαποριου στις 24/9/2008.Δεν με αφηνετε να κοιμηθω, θα σας αφησω εγω;Σε καμια περιπτωση.Μαγκες για ολους σας.
> 
> Ariadne_fougaro_24_9_2008.JPG
> 
> Ariadne_meso_saloni_sto_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008.JPG
> 
> Ariadne_plwrio_saloni_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008.JPG
> 
> Ariadne_plwrio_saloni_kyriws_deck_24_9_2008_2.JPG
> ...


Βρε Νιόνιο βαλτός είσαι τέτοια ώρα?!?! Τέλειο ρεπορτάζ!! :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα τι βαλτος να ειμαι φιλε Trakman; Πεταει ο ενας βομβες, πεταει ο αλλος ε νιωθω αισθηματα υποχρεωσης και χαρας ωστε να ανταποδοσω οσο ειναι δυνατον...  Μας εχει παρει η μπαλα.Να δουμε που θα φτασουμε... Σας ευχαριστω για τη διαθεση σας. :Wink:

----------


## sunflower

Επιτέλους! Είδα και κάτι από εσωτερικό.... Τόσο καιρό μόνο απ' έξω τη χαζεύω την κουκλίτσα! 
Thanks Captain Nionios!!!!! Υπάρχουν άλλες φωτό από το εσωτερικό;;;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δυστυχως δεν τραβηξα τα παντα.Τωρα εβαλα φωτογραφιες απο τους περισσοτερους χωρους των δυο ντεκ.Υπαρχει και αλλο ενα ντεκ πιο πανω που δεν ειναι κλειστο σε ολο το πλατος του πλοιου και εχει μονο αεροπορικες.Σε αυτο το ντεκ ειναι και η κυρια περατζαδα.Εχω ακομα καποιες εξωτερικες θα τις βαλω αυριο. :Wink:

----------


## sunflower

Οκ... απ΄το τίποτα... οι φωτό σου ειναι υπερ-αρκετές.... εξάλλου απ' οτι καταλαβα τους κυριότερους χόρους τους τράβηξες...
Θα περιμένουμε την αυριανή παραλαβή! :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να λοιπον και οι εξωτερικες φωτογραφιες που σας ελεγα χθες.Δεν ειναι και πολυ καλες αλλα θα παρετε μια εικονα της Αριαδναρας.Για οσους ειναι αρκετα νεοι στο forum σας προτεινω να πατε και στη σελιδα 18 αυτου του θεματος ωστε να δειτε τις φωτογραφιες που ειχα βαλει απο την περατζαδα με το φως της μερας, οταν ταξιδευε επι Hellenic Seaways για τα Χανια. Vinman σε λιγο που θα ειναι ξανα στη γραμμη μας, σε περιμενω κατω...

Ariadne_ekswteriko_deck_panw_apo_to_prymio_remetzo_24_9_2008.JPG

Ariadne_ekswteriko_deck_panw_apo_to_prymio_remetzo_24_9_2008_2.JPG

Ariadne_ekswteriko_deutero_deck_panw_apo_to_prymio_remetzo_24_9_2008.JPG

Ariadne_ekswteriko_deutero_deck_panw_apo_to_prymio_remetzo_24_9_2008_2.JPG

----------


## manolis m.

Etsi opws to vlepw..mou thimizei pio palio ploio ilikiaka stous ekswterikous xwrous!Thnx Eortazonta gia tis phwto.!

----------


## sylver23

βασικα αμα κρινω απο τις φωτο (μπορει να κανω και λαθος)εσωτερικα δεν με ενθουσιασε ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## manolis m.

Kai egw tha symfwnisw mazi sou sylver..alla eidika to mpar tis primnis deixnei les kai einai se kanena ploio tou 70+.....

----------


## Speedkiller

Α ρε Μανώλη...Αμα ηταν της ΑΝΕΚ εξ αρχής άλλα θα έλεγες μούργο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Α ρε Μανώλη...Αμα ηταν της ΑΝΕΚ εξ αρχής άλλα θα έλεγες μούργο...


Χαχαχαχαχα  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## manolis m.

Kai twra pou einai tis Anek ta idia lew...Se sigkrisi panta me ton ELYRO pantws einai pisw stous ekswterikous xwrous! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Να λοιπον και οι εξωτερικες φωτογραφιες που σας ελεγα χθες.Δεν ειναι και πολυ καλες αλλα θα παρετε μια εικονα της Αριαδναρας.Για οσους ειναι αρκετα νεοι στο forum σας προτεινω να πατε και στη σελιδα 18 αυτου του θεματος ωστε να δειτε τις φωτογραφιες που ειχα βαλει απο την περατζαδα με το φως της μερας, οταν ταξιδευε επι Hellenic Seaways για τα Χανια. Vinman σε λιγο που θα ειναι ξανα στη γραμμη μας, σε περιμενω κατω...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18565
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18566
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18567
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18568


 
Eννοείτε αυτό... :Wink: 
¶σε που τελικά μπορεί να γίνει και πιο γρήγορα απο ότι σου είχα πεί...
Απο βδομάδα λογικά θα ξέρω......
Πάντως οι φωτογραφίες είναι κατατοπιστικότατες... :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Kai twra pou einai tis Anek ta idia lew...Se sigkrisi panta me ton ELYRO pantws einai pisw stous ekswterikous xwrous!


Δεν εχεις αδικο,αλλα εχει πιο πολυ εξωτερικο χωρο και ειναι ΠΙΟ ομορφη η κουκλα μας...

----------


## manolis m.

panw katw idia prepei an einai stous ekswterikous xwrous!! Olo to deck tis gefiras einai anoizto gia ton kosmo...Enw i Aridane den exei katholou...

----------


## manolis m.

Oriste kai mia Aridne Iapwnezoula apo to iapwniko net...

1106.jpg

----------


## sylver23

εγω δεν μπαινω στην διαδικασια να συγκρινω.απλα λεω την γνωμη μου ασχετα με το αν υπαρχει ελυρος.και η αληθεια ειναι οτι εξωτερικα θεωρω πιο ομορφη την αριαδνη (ωπ σορυ μολις τα συγκρινα)

----------


## jumpman

Σήμερα το βράδυ το Αριάδνη στο Ηράκλειο.Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το άγαλμα του Βενιζέλου.Θα έβγαζα και άλλες αλλά χάλασε η φωτογραφική μου μηχανή και δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω και άλλες.

Ariadne Herakleio 1.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Nιώθω λίγο γαιδούρι να το πω που δε βγάζω μία φωτό απο το Αριάδνη που είναι στη πόλη μας αλλα παιδιά εχω μπλεξίματα με τη σχολή μου και τρέχω όλη μέρα.Δάσκαλε αν ακους θα προσπαθήσω τη Κυριακή το απόγευμα να βγάλω!!

----------


## Leo

Οταν φύγει απο την γραμμή θα είναι αργά Ηρακλειώτες φιλοι. Ευχαριστούμε jumpman.

----------


## manolis m.

Kai edw as to doume prin mpei kan stis ellinikes grammes..tote pou ta espage...Koitaxte sxima & grammes stin prwto phwto...Karavaros!

1929.jpg
11866.jpg

----------


## marsant

Για μενα ο πιο ομορφος βαπορας απο ολα τα καινουργια.....

----------


## cmitsos

εσωτερικά είναι πολύ ωραίο και σύγχρονη αισθητική όπως και το χίος και το μύκονος. Ακόμα και απο τα παλάτια είναι πιο ωραίοι οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι. Δε συγκρίνω τα πλοία ιταλίας.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Βόμβα! Μόλις μπήκα στο site της Μινώαν και δείχνει για Βένετία Ίκαρο,Πασιφάη,Eurostar Barchelona και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ! Πάει θα φύγει η κούκλα!  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## manolis m.

Ontws..To eida kai egw...Mallon tha kanei ta persina dromologia-skatzes stin adriatiki..

----------


## heraklion

> Βόμβα! Μόλις μπήκα στο site της Μινώαν και δείχνει για Βένετία Ίκαρο,Πασιφάη,Eurostar Barchelona και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ! Πάει θα φύγει η κούκλα!


Αν μελετούσες καλύτερα το site θα έβλεπες ότι αυτό ίσχυε για την αρχή του έτους. Και αφού έχουμε ακόμα 2008 δεν το έχουνε βγάλει ακόμα, από το site. Πιό πίσω έχει ακουστεί ότι θα πάει και φέτος Βενετία αλλά για την ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## manolis m.

Pantws to Eurostar Bartselona *en* (pou lene kai stin ikaria) nomizw na anaferetai stins arxi tou Xronou..

----------


## dimitris

Exει δικιο ο heraklion δειτε λιγο καλυτερα το site και τον πινακα δρομολογιων :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Στόν πίνακα δρομολογίων δίπλα γράφει και τα αρχικά του πλοίου που φεύγει την αντοίστιχη ημέρα. το A που εννοεί το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ είναι για τον Ιανουάριο(αυτόν που μας πέρασε,όχι αυτόν που έρχεται).

----------


## manolis m.

Swstos o Heraklion!

----------


## kastro

> Βόμβα! Μόλις μπήκα στο site της Μινώαν και δείχνει για Βένετία Ίκαρο,Πασιφάη,Eurostar Barchelona και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ! Πάει θα φύγει η κούκλα!


 




> Ontws..To eida kai egw...Mallon tha kanei ta persina dromologia-skatzes stin adriatiki..


Τρόμαξα ότι θα φύγει από την ΑΝΕΚ.:???:

----------


## cmitsos

γιατι τρόμαξες? για μένα ωραία θα ταν να γύρναγε στην HSW` Αλλά με το τωρινό καθεστώς...δεν θα αλλάξει τπτ

----------


## manolis m.

Den peirazei...As to parei i Anek na to doume kai sta leuka pou tou pane pio poli...!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τα εκατοστήσαμε!

----------


## manolis m.

Na kai i Ariadnara mas ...xtypise tripsifio....

----------


## mastropanagos

> Den peirazei...As to parei i Anek na to doume kai sta leuka pou tou pane pio poli...!!


Να του κλεισει το πλωριο καταπελτη,να του κανει μια πρυμνη σαν του Ελυρος και θα ειναι μια σκετη κουκλα η Αριαδνη..!!

----------


## manolis m.

Akrivws..Kleisimo plwriou,primniou,Anoigma dyo stin prima kai eksafanisi tou deck mprotsa po tyo fougaro pou petasei san na min pw...xexe..Aisthitika panta autes oi allages..!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Akrivws..Kleisimo plwriou,primniou,Anoigma dyo stin prima kai eksafanisi tou deck mprotsa po tyo fougaro pou petasei san na min pw...xexe..Aisthitika panta autes oi allages..!


Εαν το κανουν ετσι θα το συμπαθω πιο πολυ απο ολα τα βαπορια μετα..Αν και ειμαι κολλημενος με τα παλατια εγω.!! :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Mpliaxxx....To prwto skelos tis ypografis mou pros apantisi sou.. :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Mpliaxxx....To prwto skelos tis ypografis mou pros apantisi sou..


Made in italy-Fincantiery..!! :Razz:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Akrivws..Kleisimo plwriou,primniou,Anoigma dyo stin prima kai eksafanisi tou deck mprotsa po tyo fougaro pou petasei san na min pw...xexe..Aisthitika panta autes oi allages..!


Kαταλαβα... Αλλο ενα μπαουλο για την ΑΝΕΚ παρακαλω.... Ας παρει ενα τανκερ να το μετασκευασει με κρεββατια τοτε!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Kαταλαβα... Αλλο ενα μπαουλο για την ΑΝΕΚ παρακαλω.... Ας παρει ενα τανκερ να το μετασκευασει με κρεββατια τοτε!!


Εσυ δηλαδη πως θα το προτιμουσες??Γιατι ετσι οπως προειπα και εγω και ο Μανωλης το βαπορι θα δειξει πολυ πιο ομορφο..!!

----------


## manolis m.

Den nomizw pws tha ginei mpaoulo..isa isa..pu th akathrisei kai i plwrakla tis...Kai prima den tha xtistei katholou..apla anti gia ena katapeltis tha ginoun dyo..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εσυ δηλαδη πως θα το προτιμουσες??Γιατι ετσι οπως προειπα και εγω και ο Μανωλης το βαπορι θα δειξει πολυ πιο ομορφο..!!


Οπως εχει!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Kαταλαβα... Αλλο ενα μπαουλο για την ΑΝΕΚ παρακαλω.... Ας παρει ενα τανκερ να το μετασκευασει με κρεββατια τοτε!!





> Οπως εχει!



Πες τα Finn πές τα!!!! :Very Happy: 
ειδικά το πρώτο σχόλιο όλα τα λεφτα...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πες τα Finn πές τα!!!!
> ειδικά το πρώτο σχόλιο όλα τα λεφτα...


Ο καθενας το βλεπει συμφωνα με τις αισθητικες του βλεψεις..!!Σε αλλους αρεσει ετσι,σε αλλους αλλιως..!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Κανένα πρόβλημα φίλε μου!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Κανένα πρόβλημα φίλε μου!!!


Κανονισε μονο να σε πετυχω στο λιμανι να την φωτογραφιζεις.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Mastropanagoooooooooooooo


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18794


Παλίος καλός καιρός....

----------


## mastropanagos

> Mastropanagoooooooooooooo
> Παλίος καλός καιρός....


Εαν βγουν αληθινες οι φημες μαλλον δεν θα την ξαναδουμε ετσι..Ωραια η φωτο παντως και σ'ευχαριστω..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> Kαταλαβα... Αλλο ενα μπαουλο για την ΑΝΕΚ παρακαλω.... Ας παρει ενα τανκερ να το μετασκευασει με κρεββατια τοτε!!


ισα ισα για ξηλωμα μιλησαν ,οχι για χτισιμο

----------


## manolis m.

Akrivws...Auto lew...Na fygei kai to deck mprosta apo to fougaro..!!

----------


## kastro

> Akrivws...Auto lew...Na fygei kai to deck mprosta apo to fougaro..!!


Αυτό το deck τι έχει μέσα;Αν είναι οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος δεν θα είναι σωστό να φύγει.

----------


## manolis m.

Mallon einai i trapezaria tou plirwmatos..!!Alla kai kapines na einai..mias kai ftiaksoun kampines as tis metaferoun allou..!

aridane.JPG

----------


## despo

Σημερα έχει και προσέγγιση στη Σαντορίνη το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## kastro

> Σημερα έχει και προσέγγιση στη Σαντορίνη το πρόγραμμα.


Θα χωρέσει όμως στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης;
Φαίνεται δύσκολο.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Γιατι να μην χωρεσει?
Εδω ο Βενιζελος εχει μπει με τα 30 μετρα πλατος και το Λατω με τα 7,40 μετρα βυθισμα στην πρυμη

----------


## mastropanagos

Και δεν εχει και προβλημα στις μανουβρες,μιας και ειναι ανοιχτο το λιμανι της Σαντορινης..!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Το "Αριαδνη" θεωρειται το καλυτερο πλοιο της Ελληνικης Ναυτιλιας.
Συμφωνειτε , φιλοι μου ;

----------


## vinman

> Το "Αριαδνη" θεωρειται το καλυτερο πλοιο της Ελληνικης Ναυτιλιας.
> Συμφωνειτε , φιλοι μου ;


Απο ποιους θεωρειται?

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Απλα ρωταω γιατι μου ειπαν οτι ειναι...

----------


## OLENI

Παιδιά θα διαφωνήσω. 
Σίγουρα θεωρώ το Έλυρος ( που είχα την ευκαιρία να δώ στα Χανιά) καλύτερο από το Αριαδνη τόσο από πλευράς εξωτερικής εμφάνισης όσο και στο εσωτερικό.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μαλλον εχεις δικιο  :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

Koitakse na deis file michali...To poio einai to kalitero einai sxetiko kai eksartatai apo pollous paragontes opws...taxytita-katanalwsi, grammi pou ekspireti,sintirisi-katastasi-etos kataskeuis,epipedo paroxis ypiresiwn-xwroi endiaitisis epivatwn, xwritikotita gkaraz...Ara epomenws den mporoume etsi apla na orisoum ena ploio.. ws to kalitero...Sigoura I Ariadne alla kai o Elyros opes proanefere o filos OLENI einai apo ta kalitera...

----------


## captain 83

Σήμερα το Αριάδνη θα περάσει και από την Σαντορίνη, στο κατέβασμα προς Ηράκλειο.

----------


## manolis m.

Gt auto ???

----------


## parianos

Γιατι παει Σαντορινη; Αν καποιος μελος του φορουμ ειναι εκει κατω, θελω φωτο παρακαλω.....

----------


## mastropanagos

> Γιατι παει Σαντορινη; Αν καποιος μελος του φορουμ ειναι εκει κατω, θελω φωτο παρακαλω.....


Marsant στον Αθηνιο και γρηγορα..!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εδω και τωρα φωτο της "Αριαδνης" επειγοντως  :Very Happy: 

pariane , ωραιο το avatar μου ε ;  :Razz:

----------


## parianos

Ναι Mixalh_13 ωραιο avatar εχεις...

----------


## cmitsos

> Παιδιά θα διαφωνήσω. 
> Σίγουρα θεωρώ το Έλυρος ( που είχα την ευκαιρία να δώ στα Χανιά) καλύτερο από το Αριαδνη τόσο από πλευράς εξωτερικής εμφάνισης όσο και στο εσωτερικό.



διαφωνώ κάθετα μαζί σου...το έλυρος μου μοιάζει σαν μπαούλο...και δεν έχει τόσους χώρους όσους το αριάδνη

----------


## manolis m.

To elyros exei perrisoterous xwrous apo to Ariadne file Cmitso..Vasei sxediwn to lew auto.

----------


## scoufgian

> διαφωνώ κάθετα μαζί σου...το έλυρος μου μοιάζει σαν μπαούλο...και δεν έχει τόσους χώρους όσους το αριάδνη


φιλε cmitsos κι εγω το ιδιο νομιζα ,αλλα μετα απο επισκεψη μου στο πλοιο ,εχασα τη μπαλα με την άπλα που εχει

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα ηταν ανεβασμενη η *κουκλα*
ARIADNE [4].JPG

----------


## kastro

10 Οκτωμβρίου δηλαδή σε τέσσερις μέρες πάει για την ετήσια επιθεώρηση.

----------


## vageliss23

Τι είναι καλύτερο; Ένα Fiat 500, ένα Hummer ή μια Mercedes S500;

Θα έλεγα ότι το καλύτερο/χειρότερο πλοίο κρίνεται ανάλογα με τη γραμμή που καλείται να εξυπηρετήσει και τις συνεπακόλουθες απαιτήσεις από αυτό.

----------


## jdrs17

Νομίζω ότι το εξωτερικό μέρος απο θέμα αισθητικής είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό σε ότι αφορά τα 2 πλοία-εκτός φυσικά ελαχίστων κραυγαλέων εξαιρέσεων.
Τουλάχιστον η ΑΝΕΚ κατάφερε να έχει 2 πλοία προς κρήτη-αν αγοράσει εν τέλει την Αριάδνη- αν όχι ισάξια των των ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ/ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ σίγουρα σε επίπεδο που τα προσεγγίζουν. Χανιά και Ηράκλειο εξυπηρετούνται πλέον εντελώς ιδανικά.

----------


## manolis m.

Mallon Eleusina th paei gia deksamenismo opws kai perisi...ara dyskola tha doume tin ''gymni'' alithia... :Very Happy: ..kai ws pros to thema sygkrisis Ariadnis/Elyrou me Knossos/Festos tha pw pws sigouta einai antaksia twn palatiwn kathws parexoun korifaio epipedo stous koinoxristous xwrous,megala gkaraz,kali taxytita sxetika me tin katanalwsi touskai mikri ilikia.!

----------


## cmitsos

> φιλε cmitsos κι εγω το ιδιο νομιζα ,αλλα μετα απο επισκεψη μου στο πλοιο ,εχασα τη μπαλα με την άπλα που εχει



όταν μπώ γιάννη στο έλυρος τότε θα έχω ολοκληρωμένη άποψη :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Σημερα ηταν ανεβασμενη η *κουκλα*
> ARIADNE [4].JPG


Κοιτοντας την τελευταια Φωτο του πλοιου, δεν μπορω να μην σχολιασω το σημειο που αποφασιζουν να τοποθετουν τα ζωναρια οχι μονο στο _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_ αλλα στα περισσοτερα *ΕΓ/ΟΓ* πλοια.
Σε υψος το Ζωναρι ξεπερναει την Προβλητα!
Για να ειναι αποτελεσματικο το Ζωναρι θα πρεπει η επαφη του πλοιου να γινεται στο υψος του προσκρουτηρα της Προβλητας.

----------


## Orion_v

> Κοιτοντας την τελευταια Φωτο του πλοιου, δεν μπορω να μην σχολιασω το σημειο που αποφασιζουν να τοποθετουν τα ζωναρια οχι μονο στο _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_ αλλα στα περισσοτερα *ΕΓ/ΟΓ* πλοια.
> Σε υψος το Ζωναρι ξεπερναει την Προβλητα!
> Για να ειναι αποτελεσματικο το Ζωναρι θα πρεπει η επαφη του πλοιου να γινεται στο υψος του προσκρουτηρα της Προβλητας.


Πιστευω οτι ειναι τοποθετημενα απο την κατασκευη του πλοιου (Ιαπωνια) , απλα εδω τα αφησαν οπως ειχαν.....

----------


## Leo

Ακριβώς αυτό είναι. Στην Ιαπωνία έχει μαρέες και τα βαπόρια ανεβοκατεβαίνουν μέτρα πάνω κάτω....δίπλα στους ντόκους. Είναι επίσης χρήσιμα γιατί οι ντόκοι τους είναι υψηλοί.... Έδω που το εύρος της μαρέας είναι πολύ μικρό τα ζωνάρια είναι στον αέρα και δεν έχουν νόημα..

----------


## manolis m.

> Ακριβώς αυτό είναι. Στην Ιαπωνία έχει μαρέες και τα βαπόρια ανεβοκατεβαίνουν μέτρα πάνω κάτω....δίπλα στους ντόκους. Είναι επίσης χρήσιμα γιατί οι ντόκοι τους είναι υψηλοί.... Έδω που το εύρος της μαρέας είναι πολύ μικρό τα ζωνάρια είναι στον αέρα και δεν έχουν νόημα..


Kai oriste kai fwtografiko ntokoumento tis perigrafis tou Leo! :Very Happy: Apo to imiadelfo tis Ariadnis ,VARUNA (nyn.SF Sapporo).
Vevaia min ksexanme pws vlepoume Iapwnia kai ekei einai alli fasi oi limenikes tous ypodomes! (pigi phwto Ocazy Zone)
varuna.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Αυτό φιλοδοξεί να πάρει η ΑΝΕΚ?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Kai oriste kai fwtografiko ntokoumento tis perigrafis tou Leo!Apo to imiadelfo tis Ariadnis ,VARUNA (nyn.SF Sapporo).
> Vevaia min ksexanme pws vlepoume Iapwnia kai ekei einai alli fasi oi limenikes tous ypodomes! (pigi phwto Ocazy Zone)


Εκτος απο βαπορες,εχουν και λιμανια με υποδομες τρελες...Αχ Ελλαδιτσα μου..!!

----------


## Leo

> Kai oriste kai fwtografiko ntokoumento tis perigrafis tou Leo!Apo to imiadelfo tis Ariadnis ,VARUNA (nyn.SF Sapporo).
> Vevaia min ksexanme pws vlepoume Iapwnia kai ekei einai alli fasi oi limenikes tous ypodomes! (pigi phwto Ocazy Zone)


Τέτοιας υποδομής μπαλόνια (fenders), όπως φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία του φίλου manolis m, έχουμε κι εμείς στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου και θα δείτε *εδώ*. Αν και τα συγκεκριμένα μπαλόνια στο Λάυριο είναι υπερβολικά για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα, μέχρι και μη χρήσιμα, τουλάχιστον για τα πλοία που προσεγγιζουν εκεί (η φωτογραφία μιλάει μόνη της).

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα απο αυτη: http://siriosships.fotopic.net/p54072632.html τη φωτογραφια απο το site του φιλου Espresso Venezia δεν πιστευω να εχει καποιος αμφιβολιες για το πιο βαπορι ειναι ομορφοτερο...

----------


## manolis m.

Ma o Elyros...File Nionio to poio einai pio omorfo ploio einai ypokeimeniko gia ton kathena mas kai kalo einai na min mpainoume se diadiaksia sygkrisis.. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

και τα δυο καραβια ειναι πανεμορφα και δεν υπαρχουν πιστευω λογοι για να κανουμε συγκρισεις.....

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ειναι αυτονοητο και να γινονται συγκρισεις στα πλοια ποσο μαλλον σε δυο Συγχρονα  πλοια κοινης καταγωγης-Ιαπωνεζικα- που μετασκευασθηκαν διαδοχικα στην Χωρα μας απο Ελληνικα Συνεργεια αλλαζοντας τους μορφη σε πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο.
Προσωπικα ψηφιζω *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ* 
ΥΓ  Ο Συμφορουμιστης Espresso Venezia απεχει?
Αισθητη η απουσια του!

----------


## manolis m.

> και τα δυο καραβια ειναι πανεμορφα και δεν υπαρχουν πιστευω λογοι για να κανουμε συγκρισεις.....


Symfwnw apolyta me ton Gianni..Mia sigkrisi metaksi dyo ploiwn pou einai poli konata se ola ta xaraktiristika tous (plin ekswterikis emfanisis) einai anofelo na ta sigkrinoume!

----------


## kastro

Στην φωτοφραφία βλέπουμε την αριστερή πλευρά των πλοίων,αν τα δούμε και από δεξιά τότε οι πιό πολλοί θα συμφωνίσουν με τον Έλυρο.

----------


## manolis m.

Eipame na min sinexistei auto to tripaki sygkrisis metaksi twn dyo ploiwn...Alla eseis sinexizetai..Kastro anaferesai stous katapeltes ?!

----------


## sylver23

δεν βαζετε καμμια δημοσκοπηση??γιατι πολυ κουβεντα εγινε για την συγκριση και δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος.

υγ.δηλ απο την αλλη μπαντα αν τα δουμε γιατι θα πουμε ελυρο/?ιδια δεν ειναι η αριστερη με την δεξια?

----------


## manolis m.

Mia eswteriki fwto apo to fougaro tis...(pigi wakanatu)
100_7065 (Large).JPG

----------


## kastro

Είναι σίγουρα πριν την μετασκευή.

----------


## manolis m.

Akrivws! einai prin tin metaskeui otan itan akoma stin Iapwnia!

----------


## Ηριδανός

> Ma o Elyros...File Nionio to poio einai pio omorfo ploio einai ypokeimeniko gia ton kathena mas kai kalo einai na min mpainoume se diadiaksia sygkrisis..





> και τα δυο καραβια ειναι πανεμορφα και δεν υπαρχουν πιστευω λογοι για να κανουμε συγκρισεις.....


 





> Eipame na min sinexistei auto to tripaki sygkrisis metaksi twn dyo ploiwn...Alla eseis sinexizetai..


Θα ήθελα (εφ' όσον βέβαια μου επιτρέπεται) να εκφράσω μία απορία μου. Ποιός είναι ο λόγος για να μην μπορούμε στο thread ενός πλοίου να το συγκρίνουμε με κάποιο άλλο ? Μα αν είναι αγαπητοί μου να συγκρίνω το πανέμορφο Αριάδνη με κάποιο άλλο πλοίο, αυτό θα είναι φυσικά το πανέμορφο Έλυρος, και όχι επί παραδείγματι το Μπρούφας ή κάποιο δεξαμενόπλοιο. Και οι λόγοι φυσικά πασιφανείς: Είναι και τα δύο πλοία νεοφερμένα και νεομετασκευασθέντα στην χώρα μας, είναι και τα δύο σχετικά καινούργια πλοία και Ιαπωνικά, και ταυτόχρονα εξυπηρετούν και την ίδια γραμμή. 
Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι δεν πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε τον Πελέ με τον Μαραντόνα γιατί ήταν και οι δύο πολύ μεγάλοι παίκτες. Μα τόννοι μελάνι έχουν χυθεί πάνω σε αυτή ακριβώς την σύγκριση. Τον Πελέ φίλτατοι με τον Μαραντόνα θα τον συγκρίνεις και όχι με τον Χατζηπαπασταφίδα των ¶νω-πέρα Καλυβίων. 
Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την άρνητική αντιμετώπιση από κάποια άλλα μέλη στην συγκεκριμμένη σύγκριση (μόνο να υποθέσω). Σεβόμενος όμως απόλυτα την γραμμή του φόρουμ που με φιλοξενεί δεν θα εκφράσω την προσωπική μου άποψη για το ποιό από τα δύο πλοία είναι το ομορφότερο.

----------


## grangelo

θα συμφωνισω με τον Ηριδανό!

Μια συγκριση μπορει να αποτελεσει αφορμη για μια ωραια συζητηση!
θα προτεινα μαλιστα στους *moderators* να δημιουργησουν μια ενοτητα με *ψηφοφοριες* και *συγκρισεις πλοιων* οπου καθε μελος θα μπορει να συμμετασχει με την ψηφο του!

Ολα αυτο αν γινει με σεβασμο ολων των αποψεων προσωπικα πιστευω οτι θα ειναι απο τα μεγαλυτερα σε συμμετοχη θεματα.

Κοινο χαρακτηριστικο ολων μας ειναι η αγαπη μας για τα πλοια αλλα ολοι εχουμε διαφορετικα γουστα και σιγουρα δεν ειναι κακο να τα εκφραζουμε!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Off Topic: Προσωπικά θεωρώ αρκετά γκαζάδικα πιο όμορφα από την Αριάδνη, για πάρα πολλούς λόγους που φαντάζομαι δεν ενδιαφερουν τους υπόλοιπους στο φόρουμ και να ενδιαφέρουν κάποιον δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να προσφέρει  τίποτα σε μια δημόσια συζήτηση η αναφορά τους. Και σίγουρα δεν θα ενδίεφερε καπόιον που θέλει να συζητήσει ή ναδιαβάσει απόψεις για κάποιο πλοίο η σύγκρισή του με κατι άλλο...

Για την ψηφοφορία μπορέι να γίνει σε άλλο θέμα, αρκέι να τηρούνται οι κανόνες της λειτουργίας του φόρουμ:



> Τα μηνύματα θα πρέπει να είναι γραμμένα στα Ελληνικά και όχι greeklish. Μην γράφετε ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ, ούτε τον τίτλο του μηνύματος αλλά ούτε και το περιεχόμενό του. Όταν θέλετε να τονίσετε κάτι χρησιμοποιήστε bold χαρακτήρες. Eκτός του ότι είναι κουραστικό για αυτόν που διαβάζει το μήνυμα με τους κεφαλαίους χαρακτήρες, γενικότερα ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος γραφής στον χώρο του Internet σημαίνει ότι "φωνάζετε", οπότε η άσκοπη και συνεχή χρήση τους είναι δυνατόν να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις.Τα μηνύματά θα πρέπει να δημοσιεύονται σε forum, του οποίου η θεματολογία (τίτλος - περιγραφή) σχετίζεται με το περιεχόμενο των μηνυμάτων.Ο τίτλος των μηνυμάτων θα πρέπει να αποτελεί μια σύντομη περιγραφή του περιεχόμενου τους, καθώς και να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο «κατατοπιστικός», ώστε να μην παραπλανούνται οι αναγνώστες.Αν διαπιστώσετε ότι ένα θέμα βρίσκεται σε λανθασμένη κατηγορία, ειδοποιήστε τον moderator προκειμένου να μετακινήσει το θέμα στην ορθή κατηγορία.Απαγορεύεται στα μηνύματα να τοποθετείται μηνύματα μεγαλύτερα απο 500 pixel μήκος με την χρήση του image tag. Μπορείτε όμως να τα ανεβάζετε σαν συνημμένα αρχεία στα μηνύματα σας και να χρησιμοποιείτε το attach tag!Πριν ζητήσετε / ρωτήσετε κάτι ακολουθήστε τους παρακάτω απλούς κανόνες:Χρησιμοποιήστε το Search του forum (Ίσως να υπάρχει αυτό που ζητάτε σε κάποιο παλιότερο topic / μήνυμα).Μην "απαιτείτε", αλλά ζητήστε ευγενικά αυτό που θέλετε με όσο τον δυνατό πιο σαφή τρόπο. Θυμηθείτε ότι με μια σαφέστερη περιγραφή γλιτώνετε χρόνο και για εσάς και για τους άλλους.Θυμηθείτε πως οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες του Forum δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σας απαντήσουν, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει απάντηση για το ερώτημά σας ή, απλά, οι αναγνώστες της ερώτησής σας να μην τη γνωρίζουν.Ελέγξτε το μήνυμα σας, αφού το ανεβάσετε για αβλεψίες που τυχόν αλλοιώνουν το νόημα του . Μην κάνετε συμπληρωματικά μήνυμα για αλλάξετε κάποια λεπτομέρεια μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε την επιλογή Επεξεργασία για να διορθώσετε τα μήνυμαs σας. Επίσης έχετε την δυνατότητα να διαγράψετε τελείως κάποιο δικό σας λανθασμένο μήνυμα.Όταν απαντάμε σε ένα μήνυμα δεν είναι ανάγκη να κάνουμε παράθεση σε ολόκληρο το προηγούμενο μήνυμα, παρά μόνο στο σημείο στο οποίο αναφερόμαστε.Τα μηνύματα (μήνυμα) των μελών μπορεί να εκφράζουν τις προσωπικές τους απόψεις, αλλά παρακαλούνται οι συμμετέχοντες στην όσο το δυνατόν πληρέστερη τεκμηρίωση των απόψεών τους.Φροντίστε να μην δυσφημίζετε οποιοδήποτε αλλά να παραθέτετε επιχειρήματα σε χαμηλούς τόνους. Τα παράπονα σας ακούγονται και πέρα απο τα όρια του forum και δεν θα πρέπει να δώσουμε σε κανέναν δικαίωμα να μας κατηγορήσει χωρίς λόγο.
> Απαγορεύεται αυστηρά και τυχόν παραβίαση του κανόνα αυτού θα συνεπάγεται το κλείδωμα ή/και τη διαγραφή του συγκεκριμένου θέματος και ενδεχομένως την απαγόρευση πρόσβασης στο forum για τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη (ban) :
> *H υποβολή μηνύματων ή θεμάτων που σαν στόχο έχουν να δημιουργήσουν έριδες, αντιδικίες, καυγάδες ή άσχημο κλίμα στην ζωή του forum (Trolling)**Απαγορεύετε να βρίζουμε ή να χρησιμοποιούμε λέξεις και φράσεις που προσβάλουν τα άλλα μέλη.*Συμφωνείτε ότι ο administrator και οι moderators έχουν το δικαίωμα να αφαιρέσουν, μεταφέρουν ή και να «κλειδώσουν» σχόλια σε κάθε περιοχή του site, που, κατά την κρίση τους, δεν συμφωνούν με τους παραπάνω όρους. Επομένως, εναπόκειται στα μέλη να είναι προσεκτικά στις εκφράσεις εκείνες που μπορεί να προσβάλουν την προσωπικότητα των συμμετεχόντων στις συζητήσεις, στις διάφορες κατηγορίες του forum.
> Οι moderators διατηρούν σε κάθε περίπτωση το δικαίωμα να διορθώνουν τις προσβλητικές λέξεις, να διαγράφουν εξ' ολοκλήρου το προσβλητικό ή ανάρμοστο μήνυμα ή να κλειδώνουν μέχρι νεωτέρας το θέμα (topic) στο forum.
> Οποιαδήποτε απορία για κλείδωμα ή διαγραφή μηνύματος ή θέματος θα πρέπει να υποβάλλεται με προσωπικό μήνυμα (PM) ή e-mail στους αρμόδιους moderators ή τον administrator και όχι με δημιουργία θέματος (topic). Οποιοδήποτε παρόμοιο θέμα δημιουργηθεί, θα κλειδώνεται αμέσως.
> Η διεύθυνση IP καταγράφεται και η δημιουργία από τον ίδιο χρήστη πολλαπλών username δεν επιτρέπεται. Τυχόν παραβάτες του κανόνα θα διαγράφονται από το αρχείο μελών και θα τους απαγορεύεται η είσοδος στο forum (ban).


Για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα έχουμε κανα στοιχείο για το Αριάδνη και τις αλλαγές στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του (διαστάσεις, GT, ταχύτητα κ.λπ.) πριν και μετά τη μετασκευή;

----------


## Ηριδανός

> Off Topic: Προσωπικά θεωρώ αρκετά γκαζάδικα πιο όμορφα από την Αριάδνη, για πάρα πολλούς λόγους που φαντάζομαι δεν ενδιαφερουν τους υπόλοιπους στο φόρουμ και να ενδιαφέρουν κάποιον δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να προσφέρει τίποτα σε μια δημόσια συζήτηση η αναφορά τους. Και σίγουρα δεν θα ενδίεφερε καπόιον που θέλει να συζητήσει ή ναδιαβάσει απόψεις για κάποιο πλοίο η σύγκρισή του με κατι άλλο...


Ειλικρινά εκπλήσσομαι από την *προφανή ειρωνεία* που περιέχεται στο μήνυμα σας. Θεωρώντας ότι έχω και εγώ το δικαίωμα να σας απαντήσω δημόσια off topic, μιας και προφανέστατα απευθύνεστε σε εμένα, να σας πω ότι και εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ αρκετά γκαζάδικα πιό όμορφα από την Αριάδνη, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμμία απολύτως σημασία μιας και αναφέρθηκα σε δεξαμενόπλοιο θέλοντας να τονίσω ότι δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε δύο τελείως ανόμοια μεταξύ τους πράγματα (επιβατηγό με δεξαμενόπλοιο). 

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το καταλάβατε και εσείς ότι αυτό εννοούσα, άρα προς τι η off topic ειρωνεία ; Λυπάμαι πολύ.....

----------


## manolis m.

E...tote as anoixtei ena neo thread me thema tin sigkrisi kai tin apopsi mas panw se uata ta dyo karavia! Panagiwti oso gia auto pou rwtises..Oi diastaseis tou paremeinan idies opws episis kai i taxitita paremeine ametvliti..dld 25 komvoi ypiresiaki! Oi koroi olikis xwritikotitas sigoura auksithikan kathws xtistike oli i primi sxedon alla den vriskw kapou to poso megalwse to Gt tou!

----------


## grangelo

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Παναγιώτης* 
> Off Topic: Προσωπικά θεωρώ αρκετά γκαζάδικα πιο όμορφα από την Αριάδνη, για πάρα πολλούς λόγους που φαντάζομαι δεν ενδιαφερουν τους υπόλοιπους στο φόρουμ και να ενδιαφέρουν κάποιον δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να προσφέρει τίποτα σε μια δημόσια συζήτηση η αναφορά τους.


Παναγιώτη,
Οσον αναφορα τη συγκριση συμφωνω με αυτα που εγραψε ο Ηριδανός 




> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Ηριδανός* 
> Είναι σαν να λέμε ότι δεν πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε τον Πελέ με τον Μαραντόνα γιατί ήταν και οι δύο πολύ μεγάλοι παίκτες. Μα τόννοι μελάνι έχουν χυθεί πάνω σε αυτή ακριβώς την σύγκριση. Τον Πελέ φίλτατοι με τον Μαραντόνα θα τον συγκρίνεις και όχι με τον Χατζηπαπασταφίδα των ¶νω-πέρα Καλυβίων.


Οπως και δεν θα συγκρινει κανεις τον Μαραντονα με τον Νικο Γκαλη ουτε τον Πανο Κιαμο με τον Παβαροτι, ετσι και καποιος δεν μπορει να συγκρινει γκαζαδικα με Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ

Και επειτα σχετικα με τους κανονες του φορουμ 



> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *Παναγιώτης* *H υποβολή μηνύματων ή θεμάτων που σαν στόχο έχουν να δημιουργήσουν έριδες, αντιδικίες, καυγάδες ή άσχημο κλίμα στην ζωή του forum (Trolling)**Απαγορεύετε να βρίζουμε ή να χρησιμοποιούμε λέξεις και φράσεις που προσβάλουν τα άλλα μέλη.*


Νομιζω οτι και αυτο εχει απαντηθει νωρίτερα!




> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *grangelo* 
> Ολα αυτο αν γινει με σεβασμο ολων των αποψεων


Παντως Ηριδανε αν καταλαβα καλα το off topic πήγαινε σε εμενα, σχετικα με την προταση που εκανα για ανοιγμα θεματος με ψηφοφοριες.

Δεν συνεχίζω άλλο για να μην συνεχίσουμε τα Off Topic, εγω απλα μια προταση εκανα ας κρινουν οι mods σε ποιο σημειο του forum πρεπει να μεταφερθουν τα posts.

Φιλικα.

----------


## manolis m.

Kai twra filoi mou as iremisoun ligo ta pneumata kai as epistrepsoume sto thema mas..dld tin Ariadnara! Mia poli omorfi fwtografia apo ton Iapwna apo to arxeio tou fwtosillekti murase takahisa.!

11970.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και συνεχίζω να προτιμώ τα γκαζάδικα έχει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον κι εδώ...
Δηλαδή μήκος, πλάτος (και βύθισμα; ) παραμένουν τα ίδια. Έχουμε κανένα στοιχείο στοιχεία καταμέτρησης GT, NT, DWT και αν είναι δυνατό για το εκτόπισμα (diplacement); Αν μπορούμε να τα βρούμε και συγκριτικά πριον και μετα τη μετασκευή ίσως να βγάλουμε και συμπεράματα για ταυτά που πήρε κι έχασε το πλοίο από τη μετασκευή...
Αλήθεια τι μηχανές έχει; (ίσως να το έχει γράψει κάποιος σε κάποια από τις προηγούμενες σελίδες και να μην κατάφερα να το βρώ...

----------


## manolis m.

Oi mixanes tou einai N.K.K-Pielstick 14PC4-2V!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Τα στοιχεία του πλοίου πριν την μετασκευή ήταν.

Μήκος. 195.5 m
Πλάτος 27.00 m
Βύθισμα 6.70 m
GT 13597
Summer DWT 6174


Και μετά την μετασκευή

Μήκος. 195.5 m
Πλάτος 27.00 m
Βύθισμα 6.70 m
GT 16.979
Summer DWT 6174
Net Tonagge 5.539

----------


## manolis m.

Ara to DWT paremeine akrivws idio!

----------


## OLENI

Μανώλη εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ τι είναι το DWT. 
Είμαι λίγο άσχετος  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Μανώλη εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ τι είναι το DWT. 
> Είμαι λίγο άσχετος



Φίλε OLENI DWT (Dead Weight Tonnage) είναι το μέγιστο βάρος που μπορεί να φορτωθεί σε ένα καράβι και διαφέρει απο πλοίο σε πλοίο.

----------


## Leo

Οπα ο Βασίλης!! .... μεγάλεε βλέπω δυνατά προχωράμε έτσι? μπράβο μπράβο  :Wink: .

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μαγκες μου ναυτες , δηλαδη το "Αριαδνη" και το "Ελυρος" ηταν γιαπωνεζικα πλοια πριν τα παρουμε ;  :Smile:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Βέβαια, το Αριάδνη και το Έλυρος είναι γιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια.
Όπως άλλωστε γιαπωνέζικα είναι και το Παναγία Αγιάσσου και το Παναγία Κρημνιώτισσα και το Μακεδονία... Αυτά βέβαια είχαν την τύχη να πέσουν στα χέρια του Μανούση.:sad:

----------


## OLENI

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διευκρίνηση.

και να δώσω κι εγώ μια απάντηση που ξέρω : Ναι τα 2 πλοία που αναφέρει ο 
"συνοδηπόρος" είναι όντως γιαπονέζικα.

----------


## despo

Να πως αλλάζουν οι καιροί περυσι ανταγωνιζόταν την Ανεκ στα Χανιά και μετα ναυλωμένο στις Μινωικές παλι την ιδια εταιρεία στην γραμμή της Βενετίας. Αμέσως μετα αντιστράφηκαν οι ρόλοι και μετα τον ανταγωνισμό με τις Μινωικές στο Ηράκλειο (οσες φορές πήγε) τωρα ηρθε η ωρα να κάνει το ιδιο και στη Βενετία !!! Καλά οι Μινωικές τόσο πολύ στη γωνία είναι και συνεχίζουν θεατές στο σκηνικό αυτό ?.

----------


## OLENI

Αν και πιστευω ότι η σύζητηση αυτή δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει εδώ, έχω να ανφέρω το εξέις.

Οι Μινωικές βρίσκονατι σε μια άλλη φάση μιας και περνούν πλέον στα χέρια των Ιταλών Grimaldi . Αναφορικά με τα πλοία έχει τα 2 νέα μεγαθύρια που ναυπηγεί η μητρική πλεον εταιρεία.

Περισσοτερες πληροφορίες στο post των Μινωικών.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Σας ευχαριστω ειλικρινα για τις αμεσες απαντησεις !
Πολυ μου αρεσουν αυτα τα 2 πλοια ρε παιδια  :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Πέρυσι, παραμονές Χριστουγέννων ταξίδεψα με το Αριάδνη για Χανιά. Πλοίαρχος ο καπτά-Μηνάς ο Ράλλης. Έχω να πω ότι πρόκειται για ένα βαπόρι με εξαιρετικό ταξίδεμα κατ' αρχήν. Η ποιότητα και η πολυτέλεια κυριαρχούν στο εσωτερικό του. Το εστιατόριο της Α' θέσης μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τα καλύτερα της Αθήνας και σαν χώρος και σαν μενού. Για τις καμπίνες του δεν το συζητάμε. Είχα μία καμπίνα με υπέρδιπλο κρεββάτι, κομοδίνα και πορτατίφ, σαλονάκι, τραπεζαρία & γραφείο και ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση μου έκαναν οι πίνακες οι οποίοι ήταν αυθεντικοί. Πραγματικά η Hellenic έφτιαξε ένα υπέροχο βαπόρι, αντάξιο του ονόματος μιας τόσο μεγάλης ναυτιλίας. Μακάρι όλα τα βαπόρια μας να ήταν έτσι και όχι στα χάλια που δυστυχώς τα περισσότερα έχουν.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Κακως που δεν υπαρχουν μικρα πλασματα τηλεορασης  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

μπαρδον?????

----------


## manolis m.

Ti les Michali ??? Tha mas koufaneis file mou...Ti ennoeis ??

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μηπως εννοει οτι κακως που δεν εχει τηλεορασεις τυπου πλασμα στις καμπινες;

----------


## manolis m.

E...exoun kai ta dyo teleioraseis plasma stis kampines..sas to lew apo prwto xeri..e Sylver ?

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Όντως, ακόμα και οι τηλεοράσεις είναι της νέας τεχνολογίας. Η διακόσμηση του πλοίου άλλωστε δεν θα επέτρεπε να υπάρχουν τηλεοράσεις κουτιά, νομίζω.

----------


## sylver23

αν τα μικρα πλασματα τηλεορασης ειναι οντως μικρες πλασμα τηλεορασεις ,τοτε ναι ισχυει

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Μηπως εννοει οτι κακως που δεν εχει τηλεορασεις τυπου πλασμα στις καμπινες;


Αυτο εννοουσα  :Cool: 
Συγγνωμη αν το ειπα με λαθος διατυπωση  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Όλες οι καμπίνες έχουν η μόνο οι lux;

----------


## manolis m.

Oles exoun!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε μην τα λετε αυτα σε εμας του φτωχους φοιτητες που οσες φορες εχουμε κανει Πειραια - Χανια (και ειναι παρα πολλες) δεν εχουμε παρει ποτε καμπινα, οποτε εχουμε μπει σε ολα τα βαπορια αλλα καμπινα δεν αξιωθηκαμε να δουμε...  Ουτε καν στις 21,5 ωρες του Πειραιας - Κασσος δεν ειχαμε... giannik88 καλα τα λεω;

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Γι' αυτό να είσαστε καλά εσείς οι "φτωχοί φοιτητές" και να αξιοποιήσετε όλα όσα μάθετε για να μπορέσετε να φτιάξετε τη ζωή σας όσο καλύτερα γίνεται και να ταξιδεύετε πάντα με Lux καμπίνα. Το εύχομαι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ σωστος ο φιλος Αρχιπελαγος τον οποιο ευχαριστω πολυ για την ευχη του, οπως και οι υπολοιποι φοιτητες του forum φανταζομαι. Ειμαι off topic...

----------


## giannisk88

> Ρε μην τα λετε αυτα σε εμας του φτωχους φοιτητες που οσες φορες εχουμε κανει Πειραια - Χανια (και ειναι παρα πολλες) δεν εχουμε παρει ποτε καμπινα, οποτε εχουμε μπει σε ολα τα βαπορια αλλα καμπινα δεν αξιωθηκαμε να δουμε...  Ουτε καν στις 21,5 ωρες του Πειραιας - Κασσος δεν ειχαμε... giannik88 καλα τα λεω;


Σωστότατος φίλε μου!!!Αστα!!Δύσκολα τα βγάζουμε πέρα ειδικά τελευταία με τις ανατιμήσεις!!!!Σορυ για την καθυστερηση αλλα τώρα το είδα φίλε μου.


Σ'ευχαριστούμε παρα πολύ φιλε Αρχιπέλαγος!!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεμένο εδώ και λίγες ώρες δίπλα από το εκθεσιακό του ΟΛΠ. 
Την ώρα που έκανε ανάποδα το θηρίο, είχε τέτοιο vibration που τρανταζόταν το γραφείο μου στον 7ο όροφο, κάπου απέναντί του. Μιλάμε για ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ, πάντως.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Γύρω στις 10.30 έφυγε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ από τον ΟΛΠ. Πού πάει;

----------


## sylver23

ελευσινα εφτασε απο οτι βλεπω

----------


## despo

Και απο 'κει για Πάτρα για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Βενετία.

----------


## Trakman

> Και απο 'κει για Πάτρα για να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Βενετία.


Το περιμένω πως και πως...!

----------


## Ergis

δεν νομιζω,ωρα του δεν ειναι να κανει και αυτο τον ετησιο δεξαμενισμο του?μετα και εγω το βλεπω για πατρα ιταλια.εγω παντωσ επιμενω,η hsw θα το παρει πισω.δεν την συμφερει να το δωσει...ειναι μεγαλο χαρτι!

----------


## Leo

> Το περιμένω πως και πως...!


Μόλις το φωτογραφίσεις στον Πάτρα σε παρακαλώ αφιέρωσε το στα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vinman

> Το περιμένω πως και πως...!


Το παράξενο θα ήταν να μην το περιμένεις... :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Μόλις το φωτογραφίσεις στον Πάτρα σε παρακαλώ αφιέρωσε το στα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο


Έγινε!!! :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Τι στη Hellenic τι στην ΑΝΕΚ. Το ίδιο πράγμα δεν είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς;

----------


## kastro

> Τι στη Hellenic τι στην ΑΝΕΚ. Το ίδιο πράγμα δεν είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς;



Δεν είναι το ίδιο,είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο.

----------


## Ergis

του πανε καλυτερα τα κοκκινα...

----------


## Ergis

ενδιαφερεται κανενας για κανενα  theme για νοκια με το αριαδνη???

----------


## kapas

αν εχεις για sonyerricson ναι!!!! σε ποιανου πλοιου την θεση μπαινει στην πατρα????

----------


## Ergis

pes modelo

----------


## kapas

> pes modelo


w760i.......ειμαστε λιγο off topic αλλα δεν πειραζει

----------


## Ergis

den ginetai.den vrisko to lgismiko tou...sorry

----------


## lissos

*Ο βαπορας αναχωρει απο το μεγαλο λιμανι
με προορισμο το Ηρακλειο (οπου εφτασε στις 5:00 )
Παρασκευη 10/10, μια μερα πριν το απαγορευτικο που θα
καθηλωνε αυτο (και το Φεστος Palace) για μια μερα στο λιμανι της Κρητης.*

----------


## dimitris!

Και 1 απο τον βαπόραρο τον ατελείωτο...
100_0229.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

> ενδιαφερεται κανενας για κανενα  theme για νοκια με το αριαδνη???


Έχω sony ericsson k510i μήπως μπορείς να το στείλεις;

----------


## sea_serenade

Ισχύει το οτι αναμένεται να έρθει κατα Αδριατική μεριά στη γραμμή της Βενετίας για λογαριασμό της ΑΝΕΚ???

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Έτσι φαίνεται. Το openseas πάντως το δίνει Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Βενετία σε λίγες μέρες από σήμερα.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σε ποιό λιμάνι είναι η φώτο?Έφυγε για Πάτρα! :Sad:

----------


## ndimitr93

Ποιά φοτο;;; 
Το αις το δειχνει στην ελευσινα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τη φώτο του dimitris! στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.

----------


## kastro

> Και 1 απο τον βαπόραρο τον ατελείωτο...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20089






> Σε ποιό λιμάνι είναι η φώτο?Έφυγε για Πάτρα!






> Τη φώτο του dimitris! στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.


Φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις κάνει πολλές βόλτες στον Πειραια.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ειδα την κουκλα τωρα που περασα απο τα ναυπηγεια!!!!ηταν φωταγωγημενη παντου!!!!!δυστυχως φωτο δεν...ημουν με το νεο οχημα και δεν μποροθσα να βγαλω!!!! :Wink:

----------


## plori

Το Αριάδνη αναχώρησε ήδη πρός Πάτρα και τώρα βρίσκεται νότια της Ύδρας.

----------


## kastro

> Το Αριάδνη αναχώρησε ήδη πρός Πάτρα και τώρα βρίσκεται νότια της Ύδρας.


¶μμα δεν χωράει στον ισθμο θα κάνει αναγκαστικά τον κύκλο.

----------


## kapas

εγω λεω να φαρδυνουμε τον ισθμο.... θα παρω αυριο τηλ τον υπουργο να του τα πω ενα χερακι :Wink:  :Wink: ...

----------


## giannisk88

Που να χωρέσει αυτός ο ογκος απο εκεί??
Κανει το κύκλο οπως βλέπω.

----------


## Leo

Ένα δώρο στον εορτάζοντα Trakman  :Very Happy:   το στέλνει η ΑΝΕΚ  :Wink: 
και ένα alert για τους Πατρινούς φίλους....

ariadne.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Ένα δώρο στον εορτάζοντα Trakman   το στέλνει η ΑΝΕΚ 
> και ένα alert για τους Πατρινούς φίλους....
> 
> ariadne.JPG



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Leo!!! Πήγα πρωί πρωί στο λιμάνι μήπως και είχε έρθει (δε φαινόταν πουθενά το πρωί στο AIS) αλλά είδα μόνο Ευρώπη Παλάς και άφιξη Σοφοκλή!! Θα πάω κάποια στιγμή σήμερα!!! :Wink:

----------


## kalypso

το Ariadne είναι αυτή τη στιγμή αγκυροβολημένο....

----------


## Trakman

Για να ανταποδώσω σε όσους με θυμήθηκαν και μου χάρισαν πανέμορφες ευχές... Να'στε πάντα όλοι καλά παιδιά!!

¶φιξη του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου λοιπόν, στο αγαπημένο μου λιμάνι, αφιερωμένη στους αγαπημένους μου φίλους!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Α!! Και στα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο κατόπιν παρακλήσεως του Leo!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Καλως μας ήρθες Αριάδνη!!!

P1050743.JPG

----------


## Ergis

στην πατρα ειναι αυτη η φωτογραφια??

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ναι αφου αποκαλει το λιμανι της Πατρας , αγαπημενο του λιμανι  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

μπορει να ηταν το ηρακλειο η τα χανια...δεν ξερω...ελπιζω να ερθει ξανα στο αιγαιο γιατι δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να πηγαινω πατρα για να ταξιδεψω μαζι του....

----------


## vinman

> Για να ανταποδώσω σε όσους με θυμήθηκαν και μου χάρισαν πανέμορφες ευχές... Να'στε πάντα όλοι καλά παιδιά!!
> 
> ¶φιξη του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου λοιπόν, στο αγαπημένο μου λιμάνι, αφιερωμένη στους αγαπημένους μου φίλους!!!
> Α!! Και στα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο κατόπιν παρακλήσεως του Leo!!!
> Καλως μας ήρθες Αριάδνη!!!
> 
> P1050743.JPG


 
Αντί να σου κάνουμε εμείς δώρα,μας κάνεις εσύ!!!
Κάτι παραπάνω απο εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιώργο!!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο που το θυμήθηκες να την αφιερώσεις στους Ηρακλειώτες, σιγά μην δε πήγαινες... πως να μην σε έχουμε στα όπα... όπα. :Very Happy:  Δεν σχολιάζω την φωτογραφία είναι "χάλια" οπως κάθε φορά  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Για να ανταποδώσω σε όσους με θυμήθηκαν και μου χάρισαν πανέμορφες ευχές... Να'στε πάντα όλοι καλά παιδιά!!
> 
> ¶φιξη του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου λοιπόν, στο αγαπημένο μου λιμάνι, αφιερωμένη στους αγαπημένους μου φίλους!!!
> Α!! Και στα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο κατόπιν παρακλήσεως του Leo!!!
> Καλως μας ήρθες Αριάδνη!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20301


 

Μπράβο σου Trakman :Wink: . Πολύ ωραία φώτο!!! Και χρόνια πολλά! Να σε χαιρόμαστε με τις υπέροχες φωτό που ανεβάζεις καθημερινά :Smile: !!!!!

----------


## Ηριδανός

> μπορει να ηταν το ηρακλειο η τα χανια...


Καλέ μου φίλε τι παραπάνω θα έπρεπε να πει ο άνθρωπος για να καταλάβεις πως είναι στη Πάτρα ???  :Confused: 




> *Για να ανταποδώσω* σε όσους με θυμήθηκαν...
> 
> *¶φιξη* του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου λοιπόν, στο αγαπημένο μου λιμάνι, *αφιερωμένη* στους αγαπημένους μου φίλους!!!
> 
> *Καλως μας ήρθες* Αριάδνη!!!


*Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία* φίλτατε *Trakman* !!!

----------


## Trakman

> Για να ανταποδώσω σε όσους με θυμήθηκαν και μου χάρισαν πανέμορφες ευχές... Να'στε πάντα όλοι καλά παιδιά!!
> 
> ¶φιξη του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου λοιπόν, στο αγαπημένο μου λιμάνι, αφιερωμένη στους αγαπημένους μου φίλους!!!
> Α!! Και στα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο κατόπιν παρακλήσεως του Leo!!!
> Καλως μας ήρθες Αριάδνη!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20301


Α! Παράβλεψη: Επιτρέψτε μου να την αφιερώσω και στον κ. Γιαννακή!! Νίκο σε χρίζω υπεύθυνο να του τη μεταφέρεις με πολλά ευχαριστώ για την πρωινή έκπληξη!!

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια!! Μου αρέσει να μοιράζομαι τέτοιες καραβολατρικές στιγμές μαζί σας!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Η φωτογραφία είναι άξια του ταλέντου σου trakman ! Απίστευτος !  :Very Happy:  Δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτ' άλλο ! Αφήστε με να θαυμάσω το μεγαλείο !  :Surprised:

----------


## ndimitr93

Καλώς την δεχτήκατε την κούκλα!!!!

Αν γίνεται φωτογραφία της μαζί με το Σοφοκλή;;

----------


## manolis m.

Ontws mia phwto me ton megalo tis adelfo tha itan poli wraia!

----------


## sea_serenade

Πέρυσι μας ήρθε στο Ιόνιο με σινιάλα ΜΙΝΟΑΝ/Hellenic Seaways, φέτος φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ λέτε του χρόνου οι τάσεις της μόδας να του επιβάλουν GRIMALDI???

----------


## manolis m.

> Πέρυσι μας ήρθε στο Ιόνιο με σινιάλα ΜΙΝΟΑΝ/Hellenic Seaways, φέτος φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ λέτε του χρόνου οι τάσεις της μόδας να του επιβάλουν GRIMALDI???


Swstos...!! Xaxaxa!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Καλέ μου φίλε τι παραπάνω θα έπρεπε να πει ο άνθρωπος για να καταλάβεις πως είναι στη Πάτρα ???


Επρεπε να μυρισει τα νυχια του το παιδι????Ενα λαθος εκανε..

----------


## Ergis

> Πέρυσι μας ήρθε στο Ιόνιο με σινιάλα ΜΙΝΟΑΝ/Hellenic Seaways, φέτος φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ λέτε του χρόνου οι τάσεις της μόδας να του επιβάλουν GRIMALDI???



ΦΑΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!!!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## kastro

Όντως έχει δέσει κοντά στον Σοφοκλή,περιμένουμε να δούμε φώτο.

----------


## Ergis

ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ.ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ...http://www.patraslive.gr/

----------


## kapas

εγω γιατι δεν το βλεπω στη webcam????

----------


## Ergis

METAΚΙΝΗΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ..ΣΤΙΣ 12 ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ..ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΟΦΩΚΛΗ.Ο ΣΟΦΩΚΛΗΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΩΡΑ

----------


## Ergis

εφυγε η κουκλα για το πρωτο της δρομολογιο.ιδου και οι φωτο απο την webcam στην πατρα
http://www.patrasliv.gr

----------


## Ergis

na kai oi upoloipes

----------


## kalypso

μια διόρθωση στην ηλεκρονική διεύθυνση.
η σωστή είναι:   http://www.patraslive.gr

----------


## ndimitr93

Φτάνει στην Πάτρα...Που είστε παίδες;;; Trakman;; :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Φτάνει στην Πάτρα...Που είστε παίδες;;; Trakman;;


Εκεί ήμουν αλλά δε τράβηξα φωτο! Δύσκολη η βραδυνή φωτογράφηση σε κίνηση! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

H πιο ωραία "ελληνόκτητη γιαπωνέζα", σήμερα στην 16 της Πάτρας!! Παραλίγο να φάω κλήση εξαιτίας της  :Cool: 

voyager01.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπράβο .voyager, άξιος ο μισθός σου!!!!!!

----------


## kapas

> Μπράβο .voyager, άξιος ο μισθός σου!!!!!!


τι??!!! πληρωνεται για να βγαζει φωτο???  λοιπον αυριο θα σας εχω ολα τα πλοια σε φωτογραφειες *δικες μου!!* απο μια ντουζινα το καθενα :Cool:  και για τις αμοιβες ας μου μιλησει ο αρμοδιος... :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

> τι??!!! πληρωνεται για να βγαζει φωτο???


Πλάκα θα είχε, Κάπα! Από που να πληρωθώ;;; Εδώ πήγα και να "χρεωθώ"  :Very Happy:  Άσε που θέλω καλύρερη μηχανή πια.

----------


## Thanasis89

Την ξεχάσαμε την Αριάδνη μας και δεν θέλω να μένει παραπονεμένη... :-| Γι' αυτό και της βάζω μια φώτο από τον Πειραιά...  :Smile:  Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα παιδιά που μας χαρίζουν τέλειες φωτογραφίες κάθε μέρα !

Ariadne Bow from Elyros.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Την ξεχάσαμε την Αριάδνη μας και δεν θέλω να μένει παραπονεμένη... :-| Γι' αυτό και της βάζω μια φώτο από τον Πειραιά...  Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα παιδιά που μας χαρίζουν τέλειες φωτογραφίες κάθε μέρα !
> 
> Ariadne Bow from Elyros.jpg


Πανέμορφη η φωτο σου Θανάση!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

ΑΑπο εκει που πηγε πως να μην ξεχαστει..Ελπιζω να γυρισει ξανα στο αιγιο οταν με το καλο τελειωσει ο δεξαμενισμος του λευκα ορη..Πολυ καλη η φωτογραφια οντως.Συγχαρητηρια..

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Την ξεχάσαμε την Αριάδνη μας και δεν θέλω να μένει παραπονεμένη... :-| Γι' αυτό και της βάζω μια φώτο από τον Πειραιά...  Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα παιδιά που μας χαρίζουν τέλειες φωτογραφίες κάθε μέρα !
> 
> Ariadne Bow from Elyros.jpg



Ωραία Πολύ ωραία Φωτογραφία φίλε Αθανάσιε. 
Τελικά η πρύμνη του Έλυρου ειναι καλό σημείο για φωτογράφιση.....:lol::lol:

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια ! Να 'στε όλοι καλά για να μας χαρίζετε όμορφες φωτογραφίες !

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Λατρευω την επιβλητικη πλωραρα του  :Razz:

----------


## samurai

Επειδή μιλάμε για πλωράκλες, ορίστε μια φώτο της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑΣ ως Ferry Himuka, παροπλισμένο στο Ναγκασάκι δίπλα στο μικρότερο Pacific Express (το οποίο δυστυχώς κατέλειξε στην ιταλική Corsica). Πραγματικοί Βάπορες. :Wink:  
10629.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Να'το το Himuka

http://rapidshare.com/files/159088543/ferry_himuka.rar

----------


## kastro

> Επειδή μιλάμε για πλωράκλες, ορίστε μια φώτο της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑΣ ως Ferry Himuka, παροπλισμένο στο Ναγκασάκι δίπλα στο μικρότερο Pacific Express (το οποίο δυστυχώς κατέλειξε στην ιταλική Corsica). Πραγματικοί Βάπορες. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21666


Φίλε Samurai μας έχεις δείξει πολλές φωτογραφίες από την Ιαπωνία αλλά σε καμία δεν έχεις αναφέρει πηγή.

----------


## giannisk88

> Φίλε Samurai μας έχεις δείξει πολλές φωτογραφίες από την Ιαπωνία αλλά σε καμία δεν έχεις αναφέρει πηγή.


Εχεις σκεφτεί το ενδεχόμενο να έιναι δικές του? εστω κα μερικές απο αυτές

----------


## cmitsos

πότε είναι  η προθεσμία της ετήσιας εκμίσθωσης του αριάδνη απο την hsw?

----------


## despo

Ποτέ, αφου τωρα πια ενας κάνει κουμάντο και στις 2 εταιρείες...

----------


## manolis m.

> πότε είναι η προθεσμία της ετήσιας εκμίσθωσης του αριάδνη απο την hsw?


Me kathe epifilaksi anafrew pws prepei na itan gia 13 mines!Isws na eipa kai m*****a! Alla etsi thimamai!

----------


## .voyager

H Αριάδνη αποπλέοντας -με τα παλιά σινιάλα- από Πειραιά για Χανιά, με γκρίζο ουρανό και βροχή...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ από μένα κάποιες φωτό της πανέμορφης Αριάδνης στον Πειραιά, λίγο πριν από μια αναχώρηση για Χανιά στις αρχές Αυγούστου...

----------


## citcoc

Tης πάει πιο πολύ το κόκκινο απο το κίτρινο......!!!!!!

----------


## Chris_Chania

Λες :Smile: ? και το κίτρινο νομιζω οτι της παει, αλλα μπορουμε να κανουμε ψηφοφορια στο θέμα αυτο με τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά απο το φορουμ, πανικος θα γίνει με τις απαντησεις του καθενος:lol::lol::lol:
Σε κάθε περίπτωση προκειται για ενα κοσμημα στις ελληνικες θαλλασες, κ αυτο είναι κατι στο οποιο συμφωνουν πιστευω οι περισσοτεροι...

----------


## citcoc

Συμφωνώ απολυτα μαζι σου φιλε μου! Ειναι ενα σπανιο σε ομορφιά πλοίο που δεν το συναντάς συχνα....!!!! Πάντως ενα γκαλοπάκι δεν θα ταν άσχημο....! :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Αστο καλυτερα το γκαλοπ  :Very Happy: ...γιατι οι απανταχου λατρεις της Αριαδνης είναι ετοιμοι να κονταροχτυπηθουν για την προτιμωμενη ενδυμασια της (κιτρινη, κοκκινη ή και κανενα αλλο χρωμα τζακποτ:-P), κ απ οτι φαινεται οι λατρεις ειναι πααααρρρραααα πολλοι :Smile:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ μια βραδυνη της Αριαδνης απο το λιμανι της Σουδας λιγο πριν αναχωρησει για Πειραια καπου στις αρχές Αυγουστου. Ακομα και στο σκοταδι παραμενει λαμπερη...

----------


## ndimitr93

Η Αριάδνη μας όταν είχε αλλάξει ρούχα τον Μάιο.

----------


## Ergis

εγω παντως ψηφιζω κοκκινο με 1000.δεν της παει καθολου το κιτρινο και η ανεκ.με τιποτα..ελπιζω να την ξανακανουν οπως πριν..

----------


## jvrou

Εγώ δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά λευκή την φαντάζομαι καλύτερη...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Λοιπον ως τωρα εχουμε μια κοκκινη κ μια λευκη ψηφο :Smile: . 
Εγω παλι δεν ξερω πως μου εχει κατσει στο μυαλο αλλα αν αντικαθιστουσαν το κιτρινο το με ασπρο στην τσιμινιερα και στα πλαινα θα της πηγαινε αρκετα νομιζω (δεν ξερω αν αυτο ακριβως εννοει ο φιλος jvrou η αν εννοει ολο το πλοιο να ηταν βαμμενο ασπρο). Θα εμοιαζε με τις ασπρες-μπλε τσιμινιερες των παλιων πλοιων της ΑΝΕΚ με τις οποιες πολλοι απο εμας μεγαλωσαμε κ ταξιδεψαμε πολλες φορες...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εγώ δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά λευκή την φαντάζομαι καλύτερη...


Κοίτα σύμπτωση!!!  Και εμένα άσπρη θα μου άρεσε! Με σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ πάντα... :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Να τελικα που εχει ρευμα το ασπρο χρωμα  :Very Happy: ...ασπρη κ μπλε η Αριαδνη μας, παντα με την Κρητη στην τσιμινιερα, σαν τα παλια καλα χρονια  :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Εκανα μια πολυ προχειρη εκδοχη του θεματος που συζηταμε..δεν ειμαι ειδικος επι των εργαλειων τυπου photoshop (την εφτιαξα πολυ προχειρα..), αλλα σε γενικές γραμμες καπως ετσι φανταζομαι την Αριαδνη...πως σας φαινεται?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εκανα μια πολυ προχειρη εκδοχη του θεματος που συζηταμε..δεν ειμαι ειδικος επι των εργαλειων τυπου photoshop (την εφτιαξα πολυ προχειρα..), αλλα σε γενικές γραμμες καπως ετσι φανταζομαι την Αριαδνη...πως σας φαινεται?


Συγνώμη που θα το πω έτσι αλλά είναι ΧΑΛΙΑ!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Μια σκεψη γρηγορη εκανα, μη βαρας :Very Happy: .....δε θα κατεβαινα κ στο περαμα να βαψω την τσιμινιερα ασπρη:lol:

----------


## Ergis

Χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια χαλια:x:x:x:x

----------


## Chris_Chania

Παραδινομαι...μπας κ γλυτωσω το εκτελεστικο αποσπασμα:lol::lol:

----------


## .voyager

Aς θυμηθούμε μια φώτο *περσινή* από την Πάτρα, κατά τη ναύλωσή της απο τη ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.

----------


## gvaggelas

Προσωπικά την προτιμώ με τα χρώματα της HSW.

----------


## giorgosss

Εγώ πάλι ετσι όπως την βλέπω με τα τωρινά της χρώματα και την Κρήτη πάνω μου αρέσει πολύ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αλοίμονοοοο εσύ giorgosss και ο Trakman δεν βλεπετε περα απο την μύτη σας...  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  τι θα σας κάνουμε βρε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sea_serenade

Εμένα πάντως, που την είδα σήμερα το πρωί, μου άρεσε. Γούστα είναι αυτά!!!

Το πλοίο εισέρχεται στον όρμο της Ηγουμενίτσας, προερχόμενο απο Κέρκυρα.

Ariadne - 04.11.2008 1.jpg

Ariadne - 04.11.2008 2.jpg

Ariadne - 04.11.2008 3.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Εμένα πάντως, που την είδα σήμερα το πρωί, μου άρεσε. Γούστα είναι αυτά!!!
> 
> Το πλοίο εισέρχεται στον όρμο της Ηγουμενίτσας, προερχόμενο απο Κέρκυρα.


Πανέμορφες κι ας είναι και "προβοκάτσια" sea serenade  :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Κι εμένα μ αρέσει κι ας μην είμαι Χανιώτης  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jvrou

Δεν είπα πως δεν μ'αρέσει έτσι όπως είναι σήμερα προς Θεού. Με τέτοια πλώρη ότι χρώμα και να ήταν κούκλα θα παρέμενε. Απλά λέω πως αν αντί για αυτό το σκούρο μπλέ υπήρχε λευκό θα ήταν ακόμα πιο κούκλα. Σαν εναλλάκτική πάντως πιστεύω πως τα κόκκινα της hsw της πάνε πιο πολύ από τα κίτρινα της ανέκ.

----------


## agnostos

Εγω παντως την προτιμω ετσι http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...9&d=1210173775 η και χωρις τις δυο λωριδες :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Αν μετακινάγανε τον καθρέφτη ποιό μπροστά και κλείνανε τον πλώριο καταπέλτη θα ήταν καλύτερα...πιστεύω.

----------


## kapas

> Εγω παντως την προτιμω ετσι http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...9&d=1210173775 η και χωρις τις δυο λωριδες


πραγματικα πιστευω οτι της παει το ασπρο... αν την αγοραζε η ανεκ θα την εβαφε ασπρη???

----------


## kapas

> Αν μετακινάγανε τον καθρέφτη ποιό μπροστά και κλείνανε τον πλώριο καταπέλτη θα ήταν καλύτερα...πιστεύω.


κοιτα αν κλεινανε τον καταπελτη ναι... αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι καλυτερη με μικροτερη πλωρη.... :Cool:

----------


## heraklion

> κοιτα αν κλεινανε τον καταπελτη ναι... αλλα δεν νομιζω να ειναι καλυτερη με μικροτερη πλωρη....


Και όλο αυτό το γήπεδο που χρησιμεύει?

Δεν εννοώ από αισθητική αλλά απο τον ανεκμετάλευτο χώρο που υπάρχει εκει.

----------


## Speedkiller

Και τότε ρε Heraklion γιατι να του βάλουν και κοφτερή πλώρη να στενεύει μπροστα?Να την κάνουν φαρδυά όπως σε tanker για να μπορούν να εκμεταλευτούν τον επιπλέον χώρο και η γέφυρα να είναι στο τελευταίο εκατοστό της πλώρης!Να το χτίσουν και όλο κ μια χαρά τότε!δεν θα χει μείνει εκατοστό ανεκμετάλευτο...Εχετε ένα απ τα καλύτερα πλοία στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία και όλο κάτι σας ξυνίζει κ σας ενοχλεί!Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Εχετε ένα απ τα καλύτερα πλοία στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία και όλο κάτι σας ξυνίζει κ σας ενοχλεί!Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά...


Πολυ ευστοχη παρατηρηση  :Cool: 
Εχει δικιο ο φιλος μας !

----------


## kapas

> Και όλο αυτό το γήπεδο που χρησιμεύει?
> 
> Δεν εννοώ από αισθητική αλλά απο τον ανεκμετάλευτο χώρο που υπάρχει εκει.


αριαδνη και ελυρος ειναι μεγαλα πλοια... το οτι κανανε στον ελυρο την μετασκευη και εκλεισε ετσι η πρυμνη ειναι κυριως απο της απαιτησεις της γραμμης, αλλα και αισθητικης...(γι'αυτο του σηκωσαν και τα καταστρωματα....)
μπορεις να φανταστεις την αριαδνη με τα καταστρωματα που εχει τωρα και με κλειστη πρυμνη??? θα ειναι λιγο περιεργο....  για μενα παντα :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Θα συμφωνησο με τον Kapas και εγω....

----------


## kastro

> αριαδνη και ελυρος ειναι μεγαλα πλοια... το οτι κανανε στον ελυρο την μετασκευη και εκλεισε ετσι η πρυμνη ειναι κυριως απο της απαιτησεις της γραμμης, αλλα και αισθητικης...(γι'αυτο του σηκωσαν και τα καταστρωματα....)
> μπορεις να φανταστεις την αριαδνη με τα καταστρωματα που εχει τωρα και με κλειστη πρυμνη??? θα ειναι λιγο περιεργο.... για μενα παντα


Αν το αγοράσει η ΑΝΕΚ και το βάλει να πηγαίνει στα Χανιά οι απαιτήσεις της γραμμής θα είναι οι ίδιες,άλλωστε άμμα μεταφερθεί ο καθρέπτης μπροστά θα αποκτήσει μεγαλύτερη πληρότητα.

----------


## sylver23

ρε παιδια αφηστε 1ον αυτα τα αμα το αγορασει
και 2ον μην του κανετε μετασκευη χωρις λογο.ας ανακοινωση πρωτα η εταιρια του αν θελει και μετα στειλτε της και σχεδια........ :Razz:

----------


## kapas

> ρε παιδια αφηστε 1ον αυτα τα αμα το αγορασει
> και 2ον μην του κανετε μετασκευη χωρις λογο.ας ανακοινωση πρωτα η εταιρια του αν θελει και μετα στειλτε της και σχεδια........


καλα σωστο και αυτο.... :Wink:  αλλα κουβεντα να γινεται!!! τωρα τελευταια εχει πεσει λιγο νεκρα..... :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

το πλοιο μια χαρα ειναι και οι δυο καταπελτες στα πλαγια χρησιμοι ειναι. ειναι μεγαλο καραβι, το καλοκαιρι στα χανια χρειαστηκε περιπου μια ωρα να ξεφορτωσει τα ιχ λογω κινησης στο λιμανι απο τον πρυμιο καταπελτη. αν ανοιγε και τον μπροστινο θα αποσυμφοριζοταν καπως η κατασταση ακομα κι εδω στον πειραια. το σημαντικοτερο ολων ειναι, να παραμεινει στην ελλαδα και να μην βαλει πλωρη για αλλα μερη και το χασουμε. στο κατω-κατω ας μπει στη γραμμη για πατρα-ιταλια, αν δε χωρα στις ελληνικες ακτοπλοικες γραμμες.

----------


## kastro

> το καλοκαιρι στα χανια χρειαστηκε περιπου μια ωρα να ξεφορτωσει τα ιχ λογω κινησης στο λιμανι απο τον πρυμιο καταπελτη. αν ανοιγε και τον μπροστινο θα αποσυμφοριζοταν καπως η κατασταση στο κατω-κατω ας μπει στη γραμμη για πατρα-ιταλια, αν δε χωρα στις ελληνικες ακτοπλοικες γραμμες.


Τον πλωρινό καταπέλτη τον άνοιξε στον Πειραιά στις αφίξεις των τελευταίων ημερίσιων,Με τέτοιο γκαράζ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τις γραμμές τις βόρειας Ιταλίας αλλά δεν διαθέτει την υπηρεσία camping on board,και για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο που η κίνηση των επιβατών είναι μεγάλη δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει γιατί οι καμπίνες δεν είναι αρκετές,και στην νότια Ιταλία δεν είναι να δρομολογηθεί γιατί η κίνηση των φορτηγών είναι χαμηλή όποτε λίγη μετασκευή χρειάζεται ακόμα.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τον πλωρινό καταπέλτη τον άνοιξε στον Πειραιά στις αφίξεις των τελευταίων ημερίσιων,Με τέτοιο γκαράζ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τις γραμμές τις βόρειας Ιταλίας αλλά δεν διαθέτει την υπηρεσία camping on board,και για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο που η κίνηση των επιβατών είναι μεγάλη δεν μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει γιατί οι καμπίνες δεν είναι αρκετές,και στην νότια Ιταλία δεν είναι να δρομολογηθεί γιατί η κίνηση των φορτηγών είναι χαμηλή όποτε λίγη μετασκευή χρειάζεται ακόμα.


Τι είναι ρε φίλε το βαπόρι να του κάνεις *λίγη μετασκευή*?Ανάλατο φαγητό που θέλει λίιιγο αλάτι για να νοστημίσει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ????Μια χαρά βαπόρι είναι και ''αφήστε το'' έτσι όπως είναι

----------


## heraklion

Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την πλώρη του,αλλά έχει λίγες καμπίνες για το μεγεθός του.

----------


## Ergis

αρχες ιανουαριου σταματαει απο την πατρα συμφωνα με πηγη μου...

----------


## kastro

> αρχες ιανουαριου σταματαει απο την πατρα συμφωνα με πηγη μου...


Και θα το ξαναδούμε στην Κρήτη;

----------


## Ergis

αυτο δεν το ξερω δυστυχως...εκτος αν δεσει το λατω για να το αντικαταστησει..το τελεφταιο ειναι εντελως υποθετικο.. :Confused:

----------


## CORFU

Να το χαρουμε το καραβι και εμειs λιγο στα δικα μαs νερα και σε λιγο καιρο θα το εχετε πισω.

ariadne 1.jpg

ariadne 2.jpg

ariadne 3.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε έβγαλες κ γ..... :Surprised:   τις φώτο!!!Μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Corfu. Eίναι ένα πλοίο που λόγω των ωραρίων του δύσκολα το πετυχαίνουμε εν πλω ώστε να το φωτογραφήσουμε (ακόμη κι ο κατάπλους κι απόπλους στην Πάτρα είναι νύχτα). Να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## Leo

Εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα ο φίλος  CORFU. Επιμένω ότι πρέπει να σε δούμε και στην γκαλερί...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ώρες ώρες CORFU να 'ξερες πως σε ζηλεύω ! Πρώτον για το μέρος όπου μένεις (με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό για την Πανέμορφη Κέρκυρα) και για τα βαπόρια που βλέπεις ! Όσο για τις φωτογραφίες ένα λαϊκό άσμα λέει : "Τα λόγια είναι περιττά..." Μπράβο !  :Wink:  


Υ.Γ. Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Leo.

----------


## CORFU

Αφιξη στην Ηγουμενιτσα τον περασμενο Φεβρουαριο.

ariadne 1.jpg

ariadne 2.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Του πάνε τα χρώματα της Hellenic πολύ καλύτερα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sea_serenade

Γειά σου CORFU με τα ωραία σου, πάντα άξιος!!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Corfu εισαι εξαιρετικος. Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις εξαιρετικες φωτογραρφιες ενος πανεμορφου βαποριου. Φαντασου να το ειχες βγαλει και απο την καλη του μερια, την αριστερη, χωρις τους καταπελτες...

----------


## .voyager

Aπ' όλες το έχει βγάλει, μάλλον δεν πρόσεξες  :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει να ζηλέψει σε τίποτα τα νεότευκτα.Αντιθέτως αυτά έχουν να ζηλέψουν από αυτό,κυρίως τις ναυπηγικές του γραμμές!!!!!Διότι σε όλα τα άλλα έρχονται ισοπαλία!

----------


## .voyager

E, δεν έρχεται και ισόπαλο, φίλε μου, με τα νεότευκτα, με όλο το σεβασμό  :Very Happy:  Πχ. σε ελικτικές ικανότητες. Σε σχέση με τα second hand, ναι. Όσον αφορα τις γραμμές, είναι αρκετά... "ευρωπαϊκές" (μετά τη μετασκευή ακόμη περισσότερο), είναι γεγονός ότι το πλοίο αποτελεί κατα κάποιο τρόπο εξαίρεση, όσον αφορά την αισθητική του εξωτερικά, δεδομένης της ιαπωνικής του ναυπήγησης και τάσης αυτής. Όπως και να έχει, είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

το αριαδνη στην γραμμη κω-ροδο??? :Confused: ετσι διαβασα..γνωριζει κανενας τιποτα;

----------


## ndimitr93

> το αριαδνη στην γραμμη κω-ροδο???ετσι διαβασα..γνωριζει κανενας τιποτα;


Αν μας έλεγες και που το διάβασες....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

εφοπλιστης τευχος δεκεμβριου σελιδα 118

----------


## ndimitr93

> εφοπλιστης τευχος δεκεμβριου σελιδα 118


Οκ. Θα το ψάξω και θα σου/σας πω!!! Αλλά επειδή δεν το πήρα ακόμα... αναφέρει με ποια εταιρεία ίσως θα ταξιδεύει;;

----------


## Ergis

δυστυχως ανεκ..... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## ndimitr93

> δυστυχως ανεκ.....


Δεν σχολιάζω!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> δυστυχως ανεκ.....


Εχεις δίκιο φίλε μου αλλά τι να κάνουμε?Ας είναι προς αιγαίο μεριά και ας είναι κ ΑΝΕΚ...

----------


## Ergis

αυτο σκεφτικα και εγω...και εσυ φιλε ελυρος...ενταξει,γουστα ειναι αυτα..εγω δεν παω την ανεκ επειδη μου εφαγε το καραβι..επιτρεπεται να το ειχε 1 μηνα να καθεται επειδη ο ιδιοκτητης σου ειχε το 25% στην hsw και εγινε στα καλα καθουμενα προεδρος μου..τον χαλασε βλεπεις που μπηκε "ξενη" εταιρια στην γραμμη και του πηρε την πελατια....της εχω πολλα μαζεμενα της εταιριας σου..πιστευω ηταν η πιο καταστροφικη κινηση 
 για την ελληνικη ακτοπλοια να μπει η ανεκ στην hsw..

----------


## panthiras1

> Από "Εργης" 1/12/08: το αριαδνη στην γραμμη κω-ροδο???ετσι διαβασα..γνωριζει κανενας τιποτα;


Πιστεύω ότι η Αριάδνη πάει προσωρινά στη Ρόδο. Σύντομα εξ άλλου λήγει η σύμβαση της ΑΝΕΚ με την HSW. Εκτός και αν την αγοράσει η ANEK όπως κατά διαστήματα έχουν γραφτεί διάφορες εικασίες σ΄ αυτό το forum.

----------


## Ergis

γνωριζει κανενας ποτε ακριβως ληγει;; 24/4-2008 πρωτοφορεσε τα κιτρινα :Sad:  :Sad:  :Mad:

----------


## ndimitr93

> αυτο σκεφτικα και εγω...και εσυ *Α)φιλε ελυρος*...ενταξει,γουστα ειναι αυτα..εγω δεν παω την ανεκ επειδη μου εφαγε το καραβι..επιτρεπεται να το ειχε 1 μηνα να καθεται επειδη *Β)ο ιδιοκτητης σου* ειχε το 25&#37; στην hsw και εγινε στα καλα καθουμενα *Γ)προεδρος μου*..τον χαλασε βλεπεις που μπηκε "ξενη" εταιρια στην γραμμη και του πηρε την πελατια....της εχω πολλα μαζεμενα της *Δ)εταιριας σου*..*πιστευω ηταν η πιο καταστροφικη κινηση 
>  για την ελληνικη ακτοπλοια να μπει η ανεκ στην hsw*..


A) 
Δεν είμαι ο φίλος Έλυρος απλά μου αρέσει το πλοίο όπως και σε άλλους αρέσουν άλλα πλοία και όχι ότι έχω σχέσεις με την την ΑΝΕΚ και τον ιδιοκτήτη...
Β) ...που δεν είναι δικός μου...
Γ) ...ούτε και δικός σου...
Δ)...και μακάρι να ήταν ήταν εταιρεία μου αλλά δεν είναι!!!

Τελοσπάντων...όπου θέλει ας βρεθεί η όμορφη κυρία με ότι χρώματα και να είναι!!!

----------


## jdrs17

> Πιστεύω ότι η Αριάδνη πάει προσωρινά στη Ρόδο. Σύντομα εξ άλλου λήγει η σύμβαση της ΑΝΕΚ με την HSW. Εκτός και αν την αγοράσει η ANEK όπως κατά διαστήματα έχουν γραφτεί διάφορες εικασίες σ΄ αυτό το forum.


Μακάρι να μην είναι προσωρινό. Το καράβι πάει σε δρομολόγιο κομμένο και ραμένο στα μέτρα του και πιο ταιριαστό και απο το Πειραιάς - Χανιά.

----------


## parianos

> το αριαδνη στην γραμμη κω-ροδο???ετσι διαβασα..γνωριζει κανενας τιποτα;


Ωχ, αρχισε ηδη ο πολεμος με το BLUE STAR οπως γινεται στην Παροναξια.....
Θα δουμε τι θα γινει....

----------


## Vortigern

Ε τι εχει να γινει στην ακτοπλο'ι'α την χρονια 2009.......:shock:.....

----------


## heraklion

Εμένα μ΄αρέσει ότι ο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ γράφει ότι από τις 18 του μηνα που τα μεγάλα BLUE STAR διπλώνουν στην γραμμή ότι η γραμμή κλείνει για όλους τους άλλους.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μακάρι να μην είναι προσωρινό. Το καράβι πάει σε δρομολόγιο κομμένο και ραμένο στα μέτρα του και πιο ταιριαστό και απο το Πειραιάς - Χανιά.



Γιατι εγω νομιζω πως δεν του ειναι πιο ταιριαστη απο το Πειραιας-Χανια; Το λεω αυτο γιατι το Πειραιας-Ροδος ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερη αποσταση και το Αριαδνη ειχε προβλημα με τις λιγες καμπινες του ακομα και στα Χανια, ποσο μαλλον στη Ροδο που ειναι πιο πολλες οι ωρες. Θα μου πεις βεβαια οτι εχει λιγοτερο κοσμο η γραμμη, αλλα αν εχει λιγοτερο κοσμο γιατι να το βαλουν; Οποτε αν το βαλουν θα εχουν δει οτι υπαρχει η απαιτουμενη πελατεια, μονο που αν υπαρχει αυτη θελει οπωσδηποτε καμπινα. Προς θεου δεν λεω πως το Αριαδνη δεν ταιριαζει στη γραμμη της Ροδου, απλα πιστευω πως τα Χανια του ταιριαζουν πιο πολυ...

----------


## jdrs17

> Γιατι εγω νομιζω πως δεν του ειναι πιο ταιριαστη απο το Πειραιας-Χανια; Το λεω αυτο γιατι το Πειραιας-Ροδος ειναι ακομα μεγαλυτερη αποσταση και το Αριαδνη ειχε προβλημα με τις λιγες καμπινες του ακομα και στα Χανια, ποσο μαλλον στη Ροδο που ειναι πιο πολλες οι ωρες. Θα μου πεις βεβαια οτι εχει λιγοτερο κοσμο η γραμμη, αλλα αν εχει λιγοτερο κοσμο γιατι να το βαλουν; Οποτε αν το βαλουν θα εχουν δει οτι υπαρχει η απαιτουμενη πελατεια, μονο που αν υπαρχει αυτη θελει οπωσδηποτε καμπινα. Προς θεου δεν λεω πως το Αριαδνη δεν ταιριαζει στη γραμμη της Ροδου, απλα πιστευω πως τα Χανια του ταιριαζουν πιο πολυ...


Κοίτα. Και εγώ την όλη ιστορία την βλέπω απο πλευράς της μεταφορικής του ικανοτητας σε επιβάτες. Απο τις επίσημες ιστοσελίδες τόσο της HSW όσο και της BLUE STAR έκανα μια σύγκριση σα χαρακτηριστικά των BLUE STAR 1 και της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ βλέπω ότι η μεταφορά επιβατων είναι περίπου συγκρίσιμη 1890 το 1ο 1845 η 2η. Μόνο στο οχήματα υπάρχει μια διαφορά 850 το BLUE STAR 1 έναντι 560 της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ ενώ για τις καμπίνες η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ έχει 145 όπως υπάρχει στο σάιτ και το BLUE STAR 1 έχει 161 αλλά απο άλλη ιστοσελίδα - http://www.ship-technology.com/projects/bluestar/. 

Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάποια απόκλιση των στοιχείων με το τί πραγματικές μεταφορικές ικανότητες έχουν τα 2 σκάφη αλλά απο αυτή την μικρή έρευνα η γενική αίσθηση είναι ότι τα* 2 δυό σκάφη μοιάζουν να είναι συγκρίσιμα σε αρκετά μεγάλο βαθμό*. Αν το BS 1 μπορεί να τα καταφέρνει μια χαρά στο Πειραιάς - Ρόδος δεν βλέπω το λόγο να μην μπορεί να το κάνει και η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εξίσουν καλά.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ειπα οτι η Αριαδνη δεν μπορει να τα καταφερει εξισου καλα με το Blue Star 2, ειπα οτι της ταιριαζει καλυτερα η γραμμη των Χανιων σε σχεση με τη Ροδο επειδη η Ροδος ειναι μακρυτερα και η Αριαδνη εχει λιγες καμπινες, δεν τη συγκρινα με το Blue Star και οπως ειπα πιστευω οτι και αυτη η γραμμη της παει, λιγοτερο απο τα Χανια αλλα της παει... Βεβαια αν κατεβαινει κατω να δουμε και ποσα μιλια θα πηγαινει. Επειδη τα 27,5-28 τα εχει στο maximum ενα 25αρι επιβαλλεται για να ειναι κοντα στο Blue Star σε ταχυτητα. Κατι τελευταιο που δεν εχει να κανει με αποδοση, το Αριαδνη ειναι χαρμα οφθαλμων μπροστα στο ουτε ασχημο αλλα ουτε και ομορφο Blue Star 2... :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εχει δικιο ο Καπταιν Νιονιος.

----------


## Speedkiller

Το Αriadne σε μια απ τις πρώτες εμφανίσεις του στον πειραιά...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Απο τα καλυτερα πλοια της Ελληνικης Ναυτιλιας μας !!!  :Cool:

----------


## Trakman

Μια από τις επιβλητικότερες πλώρες στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## Leo

Η πλώρη μόνο? νομίζω και η τέχνη.... του "φωτογραφίζειν"  :Wink: .

----------


## Trakman

> Η πλώρη μόνο? νομίζω και η τέχνη.... του "φωτογραφίζειν" .


Με όποιο δάσκαλο καθίσεις, τέτοια γράμματα θα μάθεις!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## panthiras1

Έχω κάνει λάθος.... Αν μπορεί ας το σβήσει κάποιος...

----------


## panthiras1

> Από "Εργης" 1-12-08:το αριαδνη στην γραμμη κω-ροδο???ετσι διαβασα..γνωριζει κανενας τιποτα;
> Από "Εργης" 1-12-08: 
> εφοπλιστης τευχος δεκεμβριου σελιδα 118





> Θέμα "Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χανιά" Από ndimitr93, 6-12-08:Που ξέρεις τι γίνεται...εδώ κοτζαμ Superfast 2 ετοιμάζεται να έρθει (αν έρθει ή μάλλον αν έρθει στα Χανιά). Όλα είναι απρόβλεπτα


Μήπως τελικά "το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στην Κω-Ρόδο", είναι ένα μέσο πίεσης και δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα; λέω, μήπως;...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μήπως τελικά "το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στην Κω-Ρόδο", είναι ένα μέσο πίεσης και δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα; λέω, μήπως;...


Ναι συμφωνώ. Το διάβασα κι εγώ και σε εκείνο το σημείο θέλει να δείξει ότι όσο απίθανο είναι το ένα τόσο απίθανο είναι και το Αριάδνη για Κω-Ρόδο...

----------


## Ergis

εχω μια απορια..τα καραβια οταν φτανουν στην βενετια ερχονται και τα παραλαμβανουν ρυμουλκα η πανε μονα τους;

----------


## El Greco

mona tous pane

----------


## Ergis

αλλα με μειωμενη ταχυτητα υποθετω....

----------


## japan

Τα ρυμουλκά βοηθάνε ειδίκα σε κάποια πολύ στενά σημεία του καναλιού.

----------


## minoan7

Καμπίνα Α2 από αυτές που είχε στην Ιαπωνία με λίγες αλλαγές 
Το μπάνιο χωρίς αλλαγές και με μπανιέρα!!!!
Σε ένα ταξίδι μου πέρυσι Πειραιά Χανιά με HELLENIC SEAWAYS

Ariadne1.jpg

Ariadne2.jpg

Ariadne3.jpg

Ariadne4.jpg

----------


## mitilinios

Μπράβο, πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Φανταστική είναι η καμπίνα :shock: , δεν σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι βρίσκεσαι σε πλοίο.:razz:

----------


## giannisk88

Kατα τη γνώμη μου πάντα θα περίμενα την καμπίνα πιο πολυτελής. Είναι προσεγμένη και πολύ καλή απλά των παλατιών π.χ. είναι κάπως ανώτερης ποιότητας. Κατι το οποίο περίμενα και γι'αυτο το πλοίο.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Φοβερη η μπανιερα εεε ;  :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Για Ιαπωνικό σκαρί το βρίσκω μια χαρά. Δεν συγκρίνονται Ιάπωνες με Ιταλούς στην ενδιαίτηση, μην μπερδεύεσαι φίλε giannisk88. Αλλο μια μετασκευή και άλλο μια νέα κατασκευή, όπως επίσης άλλες και οι κουλτούρες (και οι απαιτήσεις) των κατασκυαστών.

----------


## giannisk88

> Για Ιαπωνικό σκαρί το βρίσκω μια χαρά. Δεν συγκρίνονται Ιάπωνες με Ιταλούς στην ενδιαίτηση, μην μπερδεύεσαι φίλε giannisk88. Αλλο μια μετασκευή και άλλο μια νέα κατασκευή, όπως επίσης άλλες και οι κουλτούρες (και οι απαιτήσεις) των κατασκυαστών.


Εχεις δίκιο δάσκαλε...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πιστεύω πως οσα λέγονται για την δρομολόγηση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα δωδεκάνησα είναι φήμες.Ακούσαμε για δωδεκάνησα, την ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ  το Superfast XI και την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ!Έλεος!Σιγά μην προστεθούν αλλα 3 καραβια για την γραμμή,ενώ υπάρχουν τόσες άγονες! :Wink:

----------


## captain 83

Και ποιό απ΄ αυτά θα κάνει άγονη; Εδώ τα μισά σε διαστάσεις και ζορίζονται να μπούν μέσα στα λιμάνια.

----------


## manolis m.

> Πιστεύω πως οσα λέγονται για την δρομολόγηση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα δωδεκάνησα είναι φήμες.Ακούσαμε για δωδεκάνησα, την ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ το Superfast XI και την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ!Έλεος!Σιγά μην προστεθούν αλλα 3 καραβια για την γραμμή,ενώ υπάρχουν τόσες άγονες!


Egw apo apokleistikotates plirofories pou exw....LA SUPERBA , CRUISE ROMA , COLOR FANATSY & PRIDE OF ROTERDAM etoimazontai gia dwdekanisa....kai isws kanei kinisi kai i Irish ferries me to ULISSES....!xaxaxaxaxaxa :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Το Αριάδνη κάτω από το φεγγάρι, στις 12/12/08 στην Πάτρα. 
Αφιερωμένη στον Thanasis89, στον Pontios_Thessaloniki και στον sea_serenade!

----------


## manolis m.

I Pphwto sou ta spaei...!!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Το Αριάδνη κάτω από το φεγγάρι, στις 12/12/08 στην Πάτρα. 
> Αφιερωμένη στον Thanasis89, στον Pontios_Thessaloniki και στον sea_serenade!


φιλε Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση :Very Happy: αλλα η ωρα ειναι ακαταλληλη για τετοιες φωτο :Very Happy: θελουμε να κοιμηθουμε αυριο δουλευουμε :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Koύκλα η Αριαδνάρα!

----------


## mitilinios

> Το Αριάδνη κάτω από το φεγγάρι, στις 12/12/08 στην Πάτρα.


Απλά τέλεια!!!

----------


## Trakman

Σας υπερευχαριστώ παιδιά!! Να'στε καλά όλοι σας!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Οι λέξεις καμιά φορά ανακυκλώνονται στο καθημερινό μας λόγο. Στην παρούσα φάση όμως δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ανακύκλωσα καμία λέξη σχολιάζοντας την φωτογραφία σου Γιώργο απλά γιατί δεν υπάρχει καμιά φορά η κατάλληλη λέξη. Είναι εύκολο να σου πω ότι είναι "τέλεια" αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω. Δεν μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ο θαυμασμός σταματάει στο αίσθημα που αποκομίζει η αίσθηση της όρασης ! Μένω απλά στο να την απολαύσω, γιατί από καμία λέξη δεν θα καλυφθώ ! 
Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ γιατί χάρισες τέτοια απολαυστική εικόνα στην όρασή μου !

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Θανάση για τα τόσο θερμά σου λόγια!! Ίσως πάει καιρός αλλά επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι κι εγώ θαύμασα αυτή τη φωτογραφία σου!! :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

> Το Αριάδνη κάτω από το φεγγάρι, στις 12/12/08 στην Πάτρα. 
> Αφιερωμένη στον Thanasis89, στον Pontios_Thessaloniki και στον sea_serenade!


Καλά, δεν υπάρχει η φωτό.......Απίστευτη. Ευχαριστούμε Trakman!!!

----------


## vinman

> Το Αριάδνη κάτω από το φεγγάρι, στις 12/12/08 στην Πάτρα. 
> Αφιερωμένη στον Thanasis89, στον Pontios_Thessaloniki και στον sea_serenade!


...ζωγραφιά...!!

----------


## Ergis

μας εχει λειψει η πλωρη αυτη.....

----------


## moutsokwstas

μας εχει λειψει, για να τη θυμηθουμε με τα σινιαλα της hellinic seaways http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number5138.asp

----------


## .voyager

Καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα σήμερα, από Ανκώνα. Επιτέλους τη φωτογράφισα να καταπλέει μέρα, από Βενετία έφτανε στο μαύρο σκοτάδι!  :Very Happy: 

IMG_0500.JPG

----------


## dimitris

Πανεμορφη και η φωτογραφια αλλα και το βαπορι!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Δεν περνάει απο Ηγουμενίτσα;;;

----------


## Ergis

> Καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα σήμερα, από Ανκώνα. Επιτέλους τη φωτογράφισα να καταπλέει μέρα, από Βενετία έφτανε στο μαύρο σκοτάδι! 
> 
> IMG_0500.JPG


γεια σου voyager γιγαντα...καταπληκτηκη φωτογραφια!!συγχαριτηρια:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Πανεμορφη και η φωτογραφια αλλα και το βαπορι!!!


συμφωνω απολυτα με το dimitri.........

----------


## eytyhis128

Γνωριζουμε ποτε επιστρεφη στον πειραια

----------


## .voyager

Το Αριάδνη στον Πατραϊκό και στη συνέχεια στη βόρεια της Πάτρας.

----------


## leonidas

Καταπληκτικες φωτο...
Καλα η 2η ειναι .......:mrgreen:
Τι πλωρη ειναι αυτη??? :Razz: 
Α ρε μεγαλεια.... :Cool:

----------


## kapas

χρηστο φοβερες φωτογραφιες...  :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

> Γνωριζουμε ποτε επιστρεφη στον πειραια


μονο στα ονειρα φιλε μου.....δεν βλεπω νε υπαρχει διαθεσιμη γραμμη....ειδικα και μετα την προσθηκη και του δευτερου μπλου σταρ στα δωδεκανησα

----------


## hsw

μπορεί να μπει στη γραμμή πειραιάς-χίος-μυτιλήνη, το νήσος χίος να πηγαίνει σύρο-μύκονο-ικαρία-σάμο και το νήσος μύκονος να πάει πάρος-νάξος-ίος-σαντορίνη (υπόθεση κάνω)

----------


## Ergis

αυτο δεν υπαρχει.....194 μετρα στην γραμμη αυτη ειναι παρα παρα πολλα.....καλυτερα να εμενε στην αδριατικη...

----------


## kapas

> μπορεί να μπει στη γραμμή πειραιάς-χίος-μυτιλήνη, το νήσος χίος να πηγαίνει σύρο-μύκονο-ικαρία-σάμο και το νήσος μύκονος να πάει πάρος-νάξος-ίος-σαντορίνη (υπόθεση κάνω)


δεν χωραει η αριανδη στη χιο μυτιληνη, ειναι *πολυ* μεγαλη για να μπει εκει... :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> μπορεί να μπει στη γραμμή πειραιάς*-χίος-*μυτιλήνη (υπόθεση κάνω)


Σκουρα τα πράγματα εδώ... :Wink: Εδώ τι λισσος μς 164 m ζορίζεται...Που να μπει η Αριάδνη?

----------


## Apostolos

Ίσως μόνο για Μυτιλήνη και ώς την Χίο μόνο το Ν. Χίος.

----------


## hsw

δεν ήξερα οτί δεν χωράει στα λιμάνια... ¶ρα μόνο άμα πάει Κρήτη αντί για Λατώ ή πάρουν το ρίσκο να το δρομολογήσουν στα Δωδεκάνησα  :Sad:

----------


## kapas

πιστευω οτι η ανεκ θα το κρατησει μεχρι το τελος της ναυλωσης στην αδριατικη ετσι ωστε να σκατζαρει και τα 4 μεγαλα στις ετησιες τους  :Wink: και μετα μαλλον θα ειναι προβλημα της hsw που θα το βαλει (και οντως ειναι ενα μεγαλο προβλημα) :Confused:

----------


## moutsokwstas

χιο με τιποτα δεν μπαινει, μυτιληνη χωραει δεν εχει προβλημα. για ηρακλειο αν το βαλουν, σφηνα στον ανταγωνισμο με βασει και τις τελευταιες πληροφοριες για καθοδο του attica group.

----------


## leonidas

Ξερει κανεις ποτε ληγει η ναυλωση;

----------


## kapas

λογικα τελη απριλιου..

----------


## Naias II

¶ντε να το ξαναδούμε με τα χρώματα που τόσο του πηγαίνουν  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ¶ντε να το ξαναδούμε με τα χρώματα που τόσο του πηγαίνουν


Μπα...μην είσαι και τόσο απόλυτος....

----------


## Ergis

γιατι υπαρχει αμφιβολια;;;; :Mad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Η αμφιβολια υπαρχει στο αν θα ξαναβαφτεί στα χρώματα της Hellenic...Κ γω με τα χρώματα της hellenic την προτιμούσα!

----------


## ndimitr93

> γιατι υπαρχει αμφιβολια;;;;


Βεβαίως!!! Και μη μου βάζεις εμένα κόκκινες φατσούλες γιατί θα βάλω άσπρες!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

μην λεμε οτι θεμε...αποκριες νομιζουν οτι ειναι και την εκεναν ετσι οπως ειναι και την εστειλαν στην πατρα.....καρναβαλιστηκη!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## ndimitr93

> μην λεμε οτι θεμε...αποκριες νομιζουν οτι ειναι και την εκεναν ετσι οπως ειναι και την εστειλαν στην πατρα.....καρναβαλιστηκη!!!!!


Γιώργο λίγα τα λόγια σου για τα σινιάλα μας!!! ¶ντε πήραμε φόρα.... :Mad:  :Mad: :twisted:

----------


## Ergis

δεν καταλαβα.....εδω ολα σας τα καραβια ειναι στολισμενα με κορδελιτσες θελετε να κανετε και την αρχοντισσα καρναβαλο.....

----------


## Vortigern

Ρε παιδια ενταξει μην μαλωνετε τωρα για 2 εταιριες....σιγα και ηρεμα....η πειτε τα με πμ

----------


## giorgosss

Ας καταθέσω και εγω την "αμερόληπτη" άποψη μου, δηλαδή οτι μου δείχνει πιο όμορφη με το Α Ν Ε Κ πάνω της:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ας καταθέσω και εγω την "αμερόληπτη" άποψη μου, δηλαδή οτι μου δείχνει πιο όμορφη με το Α Ν Ε Κ πάνω της:mrgreen::mrgreen:


μπραβο ρε γιωργο πες τα....

και δεν μαλωνουμε ρε θανο!! πλακα κάνουμε!!! έτσι έργη;;

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα πω και γω την αμερόληπτη αποψη μου???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26763


ζηλεύετε ρε ανεκομουτρα.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## Ergis

νε ρε συ....

----------


## ndimitr93

> Nα πω και γω την αμερόληπτη αποψη μου???
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26763
> 
> 
> ζηλεύετε ρε ανεκομουτρα....


Ρε Κώστα μη ρίχνεις το επίπεδο :Mad: :twisted:Είμαστε ανεκιτες!!!!!!

Και μην ακούσω τιποτα άλλο γιατί η Αριάδνη θα γίνει άσπρη και με σινιάλα ανεκ αύριο κιόλας!!!!!!!!!!! :Mad: :twisted:

----------


## Ergis

γεια σου ρε speed!!!!!!!!ετσι ετσι....δικο μας ειναι το καραβι...

----------


## ndimitr93

> γεια σου ρε speed!!!!!!!!ετσι ετσι....δικο μας ειναι το καραβι...


Βασικα δεν ειναι κανενος αλλα.....

----------


## Leo

Όπα παληκάριααααα το κάναμε παιδική χαρά. Εδώ όμως τελειώσαμε. Θα πω όμως για άλλη μια φορά ότι το φορουμ δεν ειναι chat, ούτε παιδική χαρά. Ανούσια ποστς θα διαγράφονται.

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ ωραια φωτο με την τσιμινιερα...
Εγω προτιμω hsw...
Tου παει πολυ...
Αλλα με ΑΝΕΚ του παει το ασπρο .
Το μπλε που εχει τωρα ειναι χαλια. :Sad:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Όπα παληκάριααααα το κάναμε παιδική χαρά. Εδώ όμως τελειώσαμε. Θα πω όμως για άλλη μια φορά ότι το φορουμ δεν ειναι chat, ούτε παιδική χαρά. Ανούσια ποστς θα διαγράφονται.


Δεν τα θεωρώ ανούσια.... Και αλλωστε πως κρίνεται ένα ποστ ανούσιο.... κάθετι που γράφεται εδω μέσα έχει ουσία!!!

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς δεν καταλάβατε καλά τι έχω γράψει. Το θέμα τελειώσε ... και δεν συνηθίζω να λέω τίποτα δεύτερη φορά. Οι έχοντες κρίση κρίνουν... τα επιπλέον σχόλια δεν βοηθούν. Είπαμε τέλος και το εννοούμε.

----------


## .voyager

Ακόμα μια φώτο του Αριάδνη, καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα.

----------


## scoufgian

> Ακόμα μια φώτο του Αριάδνη, καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα.


ενα ταληρο απο μενα για το υπεροχο αποτελεσμα.....

----------


## vinman

> ενα ταληρο απο μενα για το υπεροχο αποτελεσμα.....


...και απο μένα ταληράκι... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

φοβερα χρωματα καταπληκτηκη φωτογραφια...συγχαρητιρια:mrgreen:και απο μενα 5

----------


## leonidas

Απο εμενα 5 αστερια...:mrgreen:
χαχα
Αλλη μια δημιουργια απο τον .voyager... :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ακόμα μια φώτο του Αριάδνη, καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα.


_Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια voyager πεντε αστερακια και απο εμενα!!!!!_

----------


## sea_serenade

Έγραψες πάλι .voyager είχες δεν είχες. Υπέροχη φωτό, ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια μουτζα και απο μενα  :Wink:  :Very Happy: . Εξαιρετικη να σαι καλα.

----------


## .voyager

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πολύ, από το κρεβάτι του αρρώστου  :Very Happy:  Την άρπαξα στο ταξίδι  :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

¶λλη μια φώτο του μεγαθήριου, καθώς ευθυγραμμίζεται με τη βόρεια της Πάτρας, εξού και η εμφανής κλίση.

----------


## Ergis

> ¶λλη μια φώτο του μεγαθήριου, καθώς ευθυγραμμίζεται με τη βόρεια της Πάτρας, εξού και η εμφανής κλίση.


αλλη μια ζωγραφια της αρχοντησσας απο τον απιστευτο voyager:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ¶λλη μια φώτο του μεγαθήριου, καθώς ευθυγραμμίζεται με τη βόρεια της Πάτρας, εξού και η εμφανής κλίση.


*Voyager εισαι καταπληκτικος η φωτο ειναι πολυ ομορφη!!!!!Μακαρι να  ξαναναδουμε  το πολυ ομορφο πλοιο συντομα στα μερη ,μας...!!!*

----------


## kapas

> ¶λλη μια φώτο του μεγαθήριου, καθώς ευθυγραμμίζεται με τη βόρεια της Πάτρας, εξού και η εμφανής κλίση.


τωρα ταλιρακι να σου δωσω?? ειναι λιγο.... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Είναι που σας αρέσει το σκαρί  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά  :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!

----------


## .voyager

Λίγο ακόμη από Αριάδνη...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Λίγο ακόμη από Αριάδνη...


Πω-πω .voayager!!! Μας έδειξες την αρχοντιά της...!!!!!! Μπράβο...αυτή είναι πλώρη....

----------


## Ergis

> Λίγο ακόμη από Αριάδνη...


η ομορφοτερη πλωρη σε ολο της το μεγαλειο...για αλλη μια φορα ζωγραφισες voayager....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Λίγο ακόμη από Αριάδνη...


*Αλλη μια απο τις ζωγραφιες του Voyager!!!!Για εμενα ειναι η ομορφοτερη πλωρη που υπαρχει!!!Συνεχισε να μας αφηνεις αφωνους με τις ζωγραφιες σου!!!
Voyager ζουμε τις φωτο σου να δουμε!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
*

----------


## johny18

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ .... ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!

----------


## Naias II

Special. Η αεροδυναμική όψη της πλώρης σε όλο της μεγαλείο.

----------


## Ergis

15/02 ειναι το τελευταιο του δρομολογιο απο πατρα συμφωνα με το openseas.γνωριζουμε κατι αλλο για το μελλον του;;

----------


## .voyager

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλιά σας, όλους...  :Smile:

----------


## eliasaslan

voyager, τσίμπα ένα τάληρο από Λέρο!!

----------


## Apostolos

Οτι και να πεις γι αυτό το πλοίο ειναι λίγο... Εγώ απλά λέω "ΕΡΩΤΑΣ" και να σκεφτείς ότι ειναι μερικοί που το θελαν μετασκευασμένο σαν το Ελυρος...

----------


## Ergis

κακο να μην εχει το καραβι....

----------


## Ergis

ρε παιδια αυτο που φαινεται μπροστα στην πλωρη της κουκλας ειναι ο βολβος της η εγω κανω λαθος;;; :Confused:  :Confused: της τον μεγαλωσαν;;

----------


## Speedkiller

To λιμάνι είναι έργη!χαλάρωσε! :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ο Ντοκος με τις Μπιντες ειναι....

----------


## Ergis

α...λεω και εγω...τρομαξα....ευχαριστω παιδια....

----------


## Naias II

Το βασιλοβάπορο έχει πάνω από χρόνο να κάνει δεξαμενισμό έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## heraklion

> Το βασιλοβάπορο έχει πάνω από χρόνο να κάνει δεξαμενισμό έτσι δεν είναι;


Όχι, έκανε λίγες μέρες πρίν πάει φέτος στην Αδριατική.

----------


## Giovanaut

παιδια...γεια σας 

το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ το λατρεψα απ την πρωτη στιγμη..... μια απο τις ομορφοτερες ανατολιτισες...που εφτασαν ποτε στην Ελλαδα....

ερε τι φτιαχνουν οι Ιαπωνες οταν εχουν κεφια???

Η γοργονα μας δεν πρεπει ποτε να φυγει απ την Ελλαδα εστω κι αν κανει σκαντζες μονο.....

Γνωριζουμε μεχρι ποτε θα κανει την Βενετια???

----------


## cpt babis

μεχρι 15,16/2 φιλε μου

----------


## Giovanaut

> μεχρι 15,16/2 φιλε μου


σ ευχαριστω πολυ.....

...γνωριζουμε τιποτε για το μελλον...??

εμεινε κανεις αλλος για να σκαντζαρει....??

----------


## Ergis

ποιος το περιμενε...η βασιλησσα να καταληξει να ειναι ρεζερβα καθε πλοιαριου της ανεκ.... :Sad:  :Sad: "παλι με τα χρονια τους καιρους παλι δικα μας θα ναι...."

----------


## Giovanaut

> ποιος το περιμενε...η βασιλησσα να καταληξει να ειναι ρεζερβα καθε πλοιαριου της ανεκ...."παλι με τα χρονια τους καιρους παλι δικα μας θα ναι...."


 ...ενω υπαρχουν τοσοι καραβολατρες... που θα ξεροσταλιαζαν στα λιμανια για ενα μονο της περασμα.....

----------


## Giovanaut

> ποιος το περιμενε...η βασιλησσα να καταληξει να ειναι ρεζερβα καθε πλοιαριου της ανεκ...."παλι με τα χρονια τους καιρους παλι δικα μας θα ναι...."


...ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να μην την πουλησουνε αν δεν τους κανει...
βαπορι ονειρο...

----------


## despo

Και τι δεν θα δούν τα μάτια μας φετος. Οπως λέει η Ναυτεμπορική, σκέφτονται να βάλουν το πλοίο για Δωδεκάνησα ! Για φανταστείτε, αν βέβαια γίνει κι'αυτό τι πόλεμος ...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Και τι δεν θα δούν τα μάτια μας φετος. Οπως λέει η Ναυτεμπορική, σκέφτονται να βάλουν το πλοίο για Δωδεκάνησα ! Για φανταστείτε, αν βέβαια γίνει κι'αυτό τι πόλεμος ...


Μακαρι να μπει στα Δωδεκανησα...
με τη μεχρι τωρα συμπεριφορα που του εχουν δειξει....
το μονο που θα πρεπει να μας ενδιαφερει ειναι το να μεινει....στις ελληνικες θαλασσες...

δηλαδη και οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ και n ΑΝΕΚ στα δωδεκανησα.....

ερε εχει να γινει μεγαλη μαχη....

----------


## Apostolos

Μεγάλο πλοιο για την γραμμή... Δύσκολα λιμάνια, θέλει μεγάλα φουνταρισματα, ο καταπέλτης δεν θα στρώνει και θα υποφέρουν τα φορτηγα... Τα προπελάκια θα πέρνουν φωτιά και δύσκολα θα γεμίζει το γκαράζ με 2 blue star που εχουν τοσα χρόνια εξυπηρετούν. Μακάρι γιατι αυτό το πλοίο το λατρεύω και θέλω να το βλέπω στον Περαια

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μεγάλο πλοιο για την γραμμή... Δύσκολα λιμάνια, θέλει μεγάλα φουνταρισματα, ο καταπέλτης δεν θα στρώνει και θα υποφέρουν τα φορτηγα... Τα προπελάκια θα πέρνουν φωτιά και δύσκολα θα γεμίζει το γκαράζ με 2 blue star που εχουν τοσα χρόνια εξυπηρετούν. Μακάρι γιατι αυτό το πλοίο το λατρεύω και θέλω να το βλέπω στον Περαια


εσυ apostole εχεις καμια πληροφορια....????

----------


## Naias II

Σπέσιαλ τα νέα. Αλλά στο δρομολόγιο *Πειραιά-Πάτμο-Κάλυμνο Κω-Ρόδο
*δεν νομίζω να μπει η Κάλυμνος, πολύ χλωμό. Πάντως καλά τα νέα για τη αρχόντισσα. *Ariadni for ever*

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σπέσιαλ τα νέα. Αλλά στο δρομολόγιο *Πειραιά-Πάτμο-Κάλυμνο Κω-Ρόδο*
> δεν νομίζω να μπει η Κάλυμνος, πολύ χλωμό. Πάντως καλά τα νέα για τη αρχόντισσα. *Ariadni for ever*


μακαρι...
ο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ θα ειναι παρα πολυ πιο ομορφος με την πριγκιπισσα μεσα...!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φοβερά νέα!!!Μακάρι να την δρομολογήσουν γρήγορα στα δωδεκάνησα!!! Ο Πειραιάς και όσα λιμάνια θα προσεγγίζει θα δίχνουν πανέμορφα με την παρουσία της αρχόντισσας!!
Αλλά έχω μία απορία.Στην Κάλυμνο χωράει να μπει???

*

----------


## hsw

Πιστεύω πως για Πάτμο θα έχει κόσμο. Η Blue Star δεν έχει και την καλύτερη ώρα άφιξης στο νησί (02:15) και άμα η hsw το βάλει σε καλύτερη ώρα μπορεί να το προτιμήσουν. Όσο για την Κω και την Ρόδο, θα προσφέρει ένα πολυτελές και σχετικά γρήγορο ταξίδι σε χαμηλότερες τιμές από τα blue star. Και άμα το δρομολόγιο είναι βραδινό, δεν θα έχει διαφορά και κυρίως στην Κω που τα blue star φτάνουν στις 5 το πρωί... Τέλος πάντων.. να δούμε και τις προθέσεις των εταριών.

----------


## mike_rodos

Για το θέμα αν θα χωράει στην Κάλυμνο το είχα αναφέρει και στο θέμα του ΣΑΣ εδώ στο nautilia.gr. Για τον απλό και μόνο λόγο ότι τα blue star 1 και 2 με 176 μέτρα δεν χωράνε... Πως θα χωρέσει η Αριάδνη με τα 196 μέτρα?? Μετά για την ώρα άφηξης σε Πάτμο - Κάλυμνο και Κώ αυτό είναι αναγκαίο κακό! Εκτός και αν τα δρομολόγια είναι ημερήσια, στα οποία ημερήσια θα χάνει πολύ επιβατικό κοινό!
Πάντως αν μπεί με ανταγωνιστικές τιμές προς στην blue star θα κερδίσει μεγάλη μερίδα από την κίνηση της Δωδεκανήσου σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και ο λόγος επειδή οι τιμές της blue star κατά την γνώμη μου είναι απλησίαστες! Και αυτό το λέω γιατί στο Ρόδο - Πειραιά η τιμή καταστρώματος είναι 53 ευρώ και στην aegean airlines πετάς με 55 ευρώ... ¶ρα ποιός ο λόγος να πας με πλοίο??? όπως επίσης και στα ιχ αυτοκίνητα 100 ευρώ το Ρόδος - Πειραιά... όποτε αν μπεί με καλές τιμές, απευθείας θα κερδίσει μεγάλο κοινό!!!

----------


## Ergis

παιδια,τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχεια....οι πληροφοριες ερχονται απο την καρδια της διοικησης της ανεκ:
ναυλωθηκε το ελυρος στην τυνησια και επιστρεφει απο τον μαιο η αρχοντησσα στα παλια λημερια πειρααιας-χανια εκτος απροοπτου φυσικα

----------


## Giovanaut

εμενα παντως οι πληροφοριες μου λενε πως η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας ανηκει στην ΑΝΕΚ και πως η HELLENIC ειναι μονο εικονικη ιδιοκτητρια...

επισης κατι πηρε το αυτι μου πως η ΑΝΕΚ εχει αγορασει απ τους Γιαπωνεζους το αδερφακι της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ

Οσο για το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, μελος του πληρωματος μιλησε για 5μηνη δρομολογηση του στη γραμμη Τυνησια-Μασσαλια-Γενοβα...

----------


## Naias II

> παιδια,τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχεια....οι πληροφοριες ερχονται απο την καρδια της διοικησης της ανεκ:
> ναυλωθηκε το ελυρος στην τυνησια και επιστρεφει απο τον μαιο η αρχοντησσα στα παλια λημερια πειρααιας-χανια εκτος απροοπτου φυσικα


Όπα λιγάκι γιατί το λες αυτό; Σήμερα ανακοινώθηκε πρόθεση για Δωδεκάνησα

----------


## Giovanaut

> παιδια,τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχεια....οι πληροφοριες ερχονται απο την καρδια της διοικησης της ανεκ:
> ναυλωθηκε το ελυρος στην τυνησια και επιστρεφει απο τον μαιο η αρχοντησσα στα παλια λημερια πειρααιας-χανια εκτος απροοπτου φυσικα


ετσι κι αλλιως οι γραμμες μιλουν για του χρονου....

μπορει να μπει η Πριγκιπεσσα στα Χανια και οταν περασει το 5μηνο του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ στο εξωτερικο να μπει στα Δωδεκανησα...κανονικα....

----------


## Ergis

παιδια το πληρωμα του ελυρος το ειπε.κατι παραπανω ξερουν....οσο για τον ιδιοκτητη της αριαδνης....το μπλε πανω της δεν ειναι καταλαθος βαμμενο νομιζω αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη ιστορια...

----------


## sylver23

ο καιρος εχει γυρισματα!απο την μια μερα στην αλλη οι εταιριες μπορει να αλλαξουν τα σχεδια τους.αρα ειναι λογικο οτι δεν ειναι σιγουρο το οτιδηποτε ακομα και αμα το εχουμε ακουσει απο πληρωμα.(δεν λεω οτι δεν υπαρχει η περιπτωση να ισχυει αλλα ας περιμενουμε και θα δουμε )

----------


## giorgosss

Σα πολλές αγορές πέφτουν τώρα τελευταία...

----------


## .voyager

Στην Πάτρα με τα σινιάλα της HSW και ναυλωμένο στις Μινωκές.

----------


## Naias II

Η αγαπημένη αρχόντισσα έρχεται αύριο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όπου θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγιο για Ηράκλειο την ίδια μέρα στις 20:30

----------


## CORFU

για αυτο το λογο πριν μια ωρα περασε τα στενα τηs Κερκυραs με 24 ν.μ. ταχυτητα

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Η αγαπημένη αρχόντισσα έρχεται αύριο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όπου θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγιο για Ηράκλειο την ίδια μέρα στις 20:30


*Πολύ ωραία νέα φίλε Naias II θα προσπαθήσω να κατέβω Πειραιά να την φωτογραφίσω!!!Μήπως γνωρίζεις μέχρι πότε θα μείνει στα μέρη μας?*

----------


## CORFU

και προλαβαινει ρε παιδια? αυτην την στιγμη ειναι ακομα στουs Παξουs.

----------


## Naias II

> *Πολύ ωραία νέα φίλε Naias II θα προσπαθήσω να κατέβω Πειραιά να την φωτογραφίσω!!!Μήπως γνωρίζεις μέχρι πότε θα μείνει στα μέρη μας?*


Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς αλλά στο openseas μέχρι 2 Μαρτίου έχει δρομολόγιο.Για αύριο κατά τις 03:30 με 4:00 θα είναι Πειραιά

----------


## Ergis

αρχες μαρτιου νομιζω ληγει και η ναυλωση του.....

----------


## Naias II

Μετά θα αρχίσει τη πιθανή δρομολόγησή του στα Δωδεκάνησα που λέγαμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hsw

μπορεί να καλύψει το κενό του Κρήτη 2, μετά δεξαμενισμό και bye bye!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hsw

ζητώ συγνώμη για την πολλαπλή υποβολή του παραπάνω post μου. Δυστυχώς το internet έχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## Ergis

λετε να δρομολογηθει για λογαριασμο της hellenic???γνωριζουμε κατι;;;

----------


## Naias II

Για τη περίπτωση των Δωδεκανήσων η Hellenic έχει καταθέσει πρόταση

----------


## Giovanaut

τα δωδεκανησα για του χρονου δεν ειναι..???

παντως μην σας ξεφυγει αυριο......

----------


## scoufgian

ανοιχτα της Κορωνης ο βαπορας....γυρω στις 14:00 θα ναι στο λιμανι

----------


## Ergis

καποιος να παει να την υποδεχθει παιδια...... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Ερχεται και παει στην θεση του "Κρητη ΙΙ" αρα το βραδυ φορτωνει για Ηρακλειο πιθανον να ειναι και νωριτερα απο τις 14:00... σε λιγο μπαινει στο separetion.

----------


## Ergis

12.50 θα ειναι στο μεγαλο λιμανι.......οι φωτογραφοι μας να πανε κατω!!!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

η αρχοντησσα ειναι αροδου εξω απο λιμανι του πειραια......

----------


## dimitris

Εμεινε για λιγη ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι περιμενοντας να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" και το "Αρτεμης" περασε τα φαναρια κι εδεσε στην γωνια του Αγιου Διονυσιου :Wink: 
Γεια σου Εργη :Very Happy: 
1_Ariadni.jpg

2_Ariadni.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Εμεινε για λιγη ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι περιμενοντας να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" και το "Αρτεμης" περασε τα φαναρια κι εδεσε στην γωνια του Αγιου Διονυσιου
> Γεια σου Εργη
> 1_Ariadni.jpg
> 
> 2_Ariadni.jpg


Μπραβο ρε Μήτσο....πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό.....
Επιτέλους η κούκλα πίσω στα λημέρια της  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Εμεινε για λιγη ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι περιμενοντας να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" και το "Αρτεμης" περασε τα φαναρια κι εδεσε στην γωνια του Αγιου Διονυσιου
> Γεια σου Εργη
> 1_Ariadni.jpg
> 
> 2_Ariadni.jpg


*Επιτέλους ήρθε η κούκλα!!!
Mπράβο Δημήτρη είσαι πανταχού παρών..Πολύ ωραίες φώτο!!!*

----------


## vinman

> Εμεινε για λιγη ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι περιμενοντας να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" και το "Αρτεμης" περασε τα φαναρια κι εδεσε στην γωνια του Αγιου Διονυσιου
> Γεια σου Εργη
> 1_Ariadni.jpg
> 
> 2_Ariadni.jpg


...ωραίος ο Δημήτρης... :Wink: 
...αν και μου έκλεψες την πόζα την πρώτη και δεν ξέρω τι θα ανεβάσω εγώ το βράδυ που θα γυρίσω σπίτι... :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εμεινε για λιγη ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι περιμενοντας να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" και το "Αρτεμης" περασε τα φαναρια κι εδεσε στην γωνια του Αγιου Διονυσιου
> Γεια σου Εργη
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30133
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30134


οντως αξιος δημητρη...
επιτελους η αρχοντισσα πισω....μακαρι να μην ξαναφυγει και να μεινει στα νερα μας...

επισης.... πολυ σημαντικο εχουμε και τα δυο αστερια στο λιμανι 
ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ σαν ζευγαρακι....διπλα διπλα.....
αν μπορουσε καποιος να τα απαθανατισει μαζι...???

----------


## Ergis

να σαι καλα δημητρη....καταπληκτηκες οι φωτογραφιες της αρχοντησσας....επιτελους ομορφηνε και η ακτη κονδυλη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ........

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια σας Ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια !!!
Ειναι ενα απο τα βαπορια που μου αρεσει παρα πολυ και χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα που γυρισε στον Πειραια, φωτογραφια Αριαδνη και Ελυρος θα ανεβει μια στην gallery απο πρυμα, εκει που ειναι δεμενα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο το μονο σημειο που μπορεις να βγαλεις και τα δυο μαζι ολοκληρα εινα απο την πλευρα που ειναι το Highspeed 1 αμα το βγαλουμε απο την μεση :Very Happy:  αν και νομιζω πως πρεπει να υπαρχει μια τετοια φωτογραφια εδω στο φορουμ και τα δυο μαζι.
Μανο μην σε νοιαζει αμα θες την βγαζω και βαζεις την δικη σου οπως και καποιο αλλο μελος ηταν στο λιμανι και τραβουσε την Αριαδνη :Wink: 

Αριαδνη και Ελυρος 
Πλωρα πριν περασει τα φαναρια
Πρυμα μολις περασε για μεσα

----------


## ndimitr93

> ...ωραίος ο Δημήτρης...
> ...αν και μου έκλεψες την πόζα την πρώτη και δεν ξέρω τι θα ανεβάσω εγώ το βράδυ που θα γυρίσω σπίτι...






> οντως αξιος δημητρη...
> επιτελους η αρχοντισσα πισω....μακαρι να μην ξαναφυγει και να μεινει στα νερα μας...
> 
> επισης.... πολυ σημαντικο εχουμε και τα δυο αστερια στο λιμανι 
> ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ σαν ζευγαρακι....διπλα διπλα.....
> αν μπορουσε καποιος να τα απαθανατισει μαζι...???


Να τη η απάντηση!!!........




> Παιδια σας Ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια !!!
> Ειναι ενα απο τα βαπορια που μου αρεσει παρα πολυ και χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα που γυρισε στον Πειραια, φωτογραφια Αριαδνη και Ελυρος θα ανεβει μια στην gallery απο πρυμα, εκει που ειναι δεμενα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο το μονο σημειο που μπορεις να βγαλεις και τα δυο μαζι ολοκληρα εινα απο την πλευρα που ειναι το Highspeed 1 αμα το βγαλουμε απο την μεση αν και νομιζω πως πρεπει να υπαρχει μια τετοια φωτογραφια εδω στο φορουμ και τα δυο μαζι.
> Μανο μην σε νοιαζει αμα θες την βγαζω και βαζεις την δικη σου οπως και καποιο αλλο μελος ηταν στο λιμανι και τραβουσε την Αριαδνη
> 
> Αριαδνη και Ελυρος 
> Πλωρα πριν περασει τα φαναρια
> Πρυμα μολις περασε για μεσα



Δημήτρη καταπληκτικός!!!! Μπράβο.....γέμισε το λιμάνι με την Αριάδνη μας!!! Μακάρι να παραμείνει στην Κρήτη.....όπως και να είναι!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Ηρακλειώτες..... σας θυμίζω ότι την Αριάδνη στο λιμάνι σας δεν την έχουμε δεί όπως της αξίζει.... καπτάν Γιάννη, η καμπάνα έκρουσε!!!  :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Εμεινε για λιγη ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι περιμενοντας να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" και το "Αρτεμης" περασε τα φαναρια κι εδεσε στην γωνια του Αγιου Διονυσιου
> Γεια σου Εργη
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30133
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30134


η δευτερη φωτο ειναι ποιημα, δημητρη διεπρεψες με την κυρια να μπαινει στο λιμανι!

----------


## prutanis

Πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες του "Αριαδνη" κι εδω αλλα και στην gallery dimitris απο ενα πανεμορφο βαπορι!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ηρακλειώτες..... σας θυμίζω ότι την Αριάδνη στο λιμάνι σας δεν την έχουμε δεί όπως της αξίζει.... καπτάν Γιάννη, η καμπάνα έκρουσε!!!


πολυ καλα τα λες φιλε Leo....
Aκουσατε Ηρακλειώτες......???
Περιμενουμε ανταποκριση....

----------


## Naias II

Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί :mrgreen:. Το *Αριάδνη* σήμερα το απογευματάκι. Δεν ήμουν και τόσο τυχερός να βγάλω κι άλλες, είχε πάρα πολλά φορτηγά. :Sad: 
*Εδώ* παρέα με τον Έλυρο

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί :mrgreen:. Το *Αριάδνη* σήμερα το απογευματάκι. Δεν ήμουν και τόσο τυχερός να βγάλω κι άλλες, είχε πάρα πολλά φορτηγά.
> *Εδώ* παρέα με τον Έλυρο


Αξιος και παλι αξιος....
ειδικα η δευτερη φοβερη ...
τι να σχολιασει κανεις τα υπεροχα χρωματα η τα προσωπα που εικονιζονται......

----------


## sea world

Paidia kalispera,
Peite kai se mas tou ekswterikou gia thn baporakla :Surprised: 
Poso tha meinei Krhth?      Meta pou tha paei??       Ti plirwma exei ANEK i HSW?      Pote tha kanei episkevi kai apo poious (anek-hsw)??
Ola mazi ta rwtisa :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε sea world θα προσπαθησω να σου απαντησω μη γνωριζοντας και πολλα για τα ερωτηματα σου...
το βαπορι το δηλωσε η HSW στις γραμμες της Δωδεκανησου και συγκεκριμενα Καλυμνος-Πατμος-Κως-Ροδος η ναυλωση του απο την ΑΝΕΚ τελειωνει αρχες Μαρτιου η οποια οπως ισως γνωριζεις ειναι και μετοχος στην HSW τωρα η συνθεση του πληρωματος λογικα πρεπει να ειναι ΑΝΕΚ.
βεβαια το ραδιο αρβυλα δουλευει και ακουγονται διαφορα... :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgosss

> Εμεινε για λιγη ωρα εξω απο το λιμανι περιμενοντας να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" και το "Αρτεμης" περασε τα φαναρια κι εδεσε στην γωνια του Αγιου Διονυσιου
> Γεια σου Εργη
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30133
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30134


Δημήτρη η δεύερη φωτογραφία είναι ΑΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΠΤΗ!:shock: :Very Happy: 
Αχ το καμάρι μας:-o

----------


## sea world

> Φιλε sea world θα προσπαθησω να σου απαντησω μη γνωριζοντας και πολλα για τα ερωτηματα σου...
> το βαπορι το δηλωσε η HSW στις γραμμες της Δωδεκανησου και συγκεκριμενα Καλυμνος-Πατμος-Κως-Ροδος η ναυλωση του απο την ΑΝΕΚ τελειωνει αρχες Μαρτιου η οποια οπως ισως γνωριζεις ειναι και μετοχος στην HSW τωρα η συνθεση του πληρωματος λογικα πρεπει να ειναι ΑΝΕΚ.
> βεβαια το ραδιο αρβυλα δουλευει και ακουγονται διαφορα...



Merci! Eyxaristw poly!! Logika Mesa Martiou tha to valoun kai gia episkeuh opote anevaste kamia fwto na doume ta "gumna" ths Princess! :Wink: 
Epishs to fougaro ths HSW ths paei kalutera!!!!
Na valei kai kalo kosmo-pou exei- h HSW kai tha kanei patago to ploio:razz:

----------


## Ergis

εχει κανει τελη νοεμβριου αν θυμαμαι καλα....αν και εδω που τα λεμε ενα βαψιματακι το θελει η πλωρη της.....

----------


## sea world

> εχει κανει τελη νοεμβριου αν θυμαμαι καλα....αν και εδω που τα λεμε ενα βαψιματακι το θελει η πλωρη της.....


Opote molis teleiwsei h naulwsh to vlepv na to psilofreskaroun, allagh sinialwn kai vour gia Rodo!!

----------


## dimitris

φιλε giorgosss ευχαριστω!!!
στην gallery μας εχει κι αλλες και δικες μου αλλα και του φιλου Naias II απο την σημερινη του αφιξη!

Εργης εχει κανει μονο δεξαμενισμο στην Ελευσινα κι εφυγε για Πατρα να κανεις τις σκαντζες στα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ που κανουν Πατρα-Ιταλια

----------


## Ergis

το ευχομαι.....αν και το βλεπω δυσκολο....οσο εχουμε αυτη τη δοιηκηση.....

----------


## ndimitr93

> Opote molis teleiwsei h naulwsh to vlepv na to psilofreskaroun, allagh sinialwn kai vour gia Rodo!!


Μην είμαστε τόσο απόλυτοι....εντάξει για το φρεσκαρισματάκι, αλλά μέχρι εκεί είμαστε σίγουροι....παρακάτω δεν έχει......

----------


## Vortigern

Εσεις οι ΑΝΕΚιτες και η HSWδακιδες εχεται να φαγωθητε ακομα.....
Λοιπον εγω λεω τσιμινιερα ΑΝΕΚ και στα πλαγια λογοτυπα τις HSW....για να μην πω καμια διαφημιση... :Very Happy: Ετσι θα ειστε και οι 2 ευχαριστημενοι...

----------


## sea world

> Μην είμαστε τόσο απόλυτοι....εντάξει για το φρεσκαρισματάκι, αλλά μέχρι εκεί είμαστε σίγουροι....παρακάτω δεν έχει......


Thanks a lot Niko!!! Einai polu shmantikes oi plhrofories se emas pou den exoume ton Pirea,to Aigaio kai to Ionio dipla! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

...μόλις γύρισα σπίτι...και μιας και ο καλός φίλος Δημήτρης πρόλαβε και τράβηξε την Αριάδνη και μάλιστα με καταπληκτικές πόζες που δεν μπορώ να συναγωνιστώ...μία και απο εμένα απο λίγο διαφορετική γωνία... :Wink: ....μιας και πήγα προς το λιμάνι έστω και για λίγο... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30176

----------


## dimitris

Μανωλη μπραβο φιλε και σε σενα :Wink: 
δεν φταιω εγω που ειμαι κοντα στο λιμανι :Razz:

----------


## vinman

> ....δεν φταιω εγω που ειμαι κοντα στο λιμανι


...ούτε εγώ που είμαι μακριά... :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

κι δυο σας κανατε καλη δουλεια.... μπραβο
σαν να ειμασταν εκει...

αντε και οι ηρακλιωτες σημερα.....

----------


## scoufgian

> ...ούτε εγώ που είμαι μακριά...


κι εγω που ειμαι ο τριτος που κατεβηκε στο λιμανι γιατι δεν μου αφησατε χωρο να βαλω κι εγω μια?:cry::cry:κλαψ!κλαψ!

----------


## patmos

> κι εγω που ειμαι ο τριτος που κατεβηκε στο λιμανι γιατι δεν μου αφησατε χωρο να βαλω κι εγω μια?:cry::cry:κλαψ!κλαψ!


elpizo sintoma na to fotografizoyme kai apo tin patmo.....

----------


## manolis_creta

εδω η αριαδνη σε μεγαλες δοξες στη ιαπωνια , στην ταινια δρασης limit of love :Very Happy: 

vcm_s_kf_repr_400x394.jpg

----------


## dimitris

> κι εγω που ειμαι ο τριτος που κατεβηκε στο λιμανι γιατι δεν μου αφησατε χωρο να βαλω κι εγω μια?:cry::cry:κλαψ!κλαψ!


Γιαννη εσυ αργησες πολυ πρεπει να εισαι ο 5ος-6ος :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Γιαννη εσυ αργησες πολυ πρεπει να εισαι ο 5ος-6ος


α ενταξει τοτε.........γιατι δεν εμφανιστηκε κανενας αλλος.......sorry ανθρωπε του λιμανιου...... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

> κι δυο σας κανατε καλη δουλεια.... μπραβο
> σαν να ειμασταν εκει...
> 
> αντε και οι ηρακλιωτες σημερα.....


To Σάββατο πρώτα ο θεός θα έχετε ανταπόκριση απο το Ηράκλειο.
Σας το λέω απο τώρα λοιπόν να ακονίζεται τα μάτια σας!!
Ακούς φίλε Σύλβερ και φίλε Λεό.............!!! :Very Happy: 
Ανυπομωνώ λοιπόν να βρεθώ εκεί. 
Δυστυχώς σήμερα το έμαθα αργά το απόγευμα οτι ήταν εδώ.
Τα λέμε το Σαββάτο λοιπόν.

----------


## dimitris

αντε να το δουμε και απο το λιμανι του Ηρακλειου,
εδω χθες που περιμενε να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" για να παρει την θεση του στο λιμανι :Wink: 
2.JPG

----------


## Leo

> To Σάββατο πρώτα ο θεός θα έχετε ανταπόκριση απο το Ηράκλειο.
> Σας το λέω απο τώρα λοιπόν να ακονίζεται τα μάτια σας!!
> Ακούς φίλε Σύλβερ και φίλε Λεό.............!!!
> Ανυπομωνώ λοιπόν να βρεθώ εκεί. 
> Δυστυχώς σήμερα το έμαθα αργά το απόγευμα οτι ήταν εδώ.
> Τα λέμε το Σαββάτο λοιπόν.


Εεεε μάααααα (η προσφιλής έκφραση του Γιάννη με μπόλικη Κρητική  προφορά)  :Razz:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## kapas

> αντε να το δουμε και απο το λιμανι του Ηρακλειου,
> εδω χθες που περιμενε να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" για να παρει την θεση του στο λιμανι
> 2.JPG


τι εισαι εσυ βρε παιδακι μου???? :Wink:  ολες οι φωτο σου με τον βαπορα ειναι αριστουργηματα!!! :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

> αντε να το δουμε και απο το λιμανι του Ηρακλειου,
> εδω χθες που περιμενε να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" για να παρει την θεση του στο λιμανι
> 2.JPG


Πολυ ωραια φωτο Δημητρη :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> αντε να το δουμε και απο το λιμανι του Ηρακλειου,
> εδω χθες που περιμενε να βγει το "Κρητη ΙΙ" για να παρει την θεση του στο λιμανι
> 2.JPG


 
Φανταστική φωτο Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## hsw

απ'ότι φαίνεται τελικά η ΑΝΕΚ θα δρομολογήσει την Αριάδνη στα Δωδεκάνησα... :Sad: 

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...iaktoploia.htm
[Επίσης, έγινε γνωστό ότι η ΑΝΕΚ θα δρομολογήσει το σύγχρονο πλοίο «Αριάδνη» της Hellenic Sea Ways (HSW), όπου κατέχει το πλειοψηφικό πακέτο, στα Δωδεκάνησα, προκειμένου να ενισχύσει τη θέση της.]

----------


## moutsokwstas

μηπως θα πρεπει να προσθεσει καμπινες πρωτα, πρωτου το δρομολογησει εκει οπως διαδιδεται?

----------


## Naias II

Πάνε οι ελπίδες μας να την ξαναδούμε με τα παλιά ωραία χρώματά της  :Sad:

----------


## giorgosss

Και τα τωρινά της σινιάλα μια χαρα ωραια της πανε...Μη σου πω οτι ειναι καλύτερα :Ρ

----------


## Ergis

Γουστα ειναι αυτα...καποιοι την προτιμουν ετσι καποιοι την προτημουν στα κοκκινα-μπλε...ενταξει οσο υπαρχει αυτο το μπλε νιωθω καποια ασφαλεια ως λατρης της hsw....απο κει και περα παιδια το καραβι να ειναι χρησημο...και να μην καθεται....και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ να μην μας το παρουν αλλοι.....να μεινει σε ελληνικα χερια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> απ'ότι φαίνεται τελικά η ΑΝΕΚ θα δρομολογήσει την Αριάδνη στα Δωδεκάνησα...
> 
> http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...iaktoploia.htm
> [Επίσης, έγινε γνωστό ότι η ΑΝΕΚ θα δρομολογήσει το σύγχρονο πλοίο «Αριάδνη» της Hellenic Sea Ways (HSW), όπου κατέχει το πλειοψηφικό πακέτο, στα Δωδεκάνησα, προκειμένου να ενισχύσει τη θέση της.]


Αυτό είναι καλό νέο απο μία μεριά γιατί πλέον η ΑΝΕΚ μπήκε παντού!!!
Τα Δωδεκάνησα της έλειπαν και μπήκε και σε αυτά.....καλή κίνηση..

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αυτό είναι καλό νέο απο μία μεριά γιατί πλέον η ΑΝΕΚ μπήκε παντού!!!
> Τα Δωδεκάνησα της έλειπαν και μπήκε και σε αυτά.....καλή κίνηση..



Kαι που είναι το καλό που μπήκε η ΑΝΕΚ παντου? :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Kαι που είναι το καλό που μπήκε η ΑΝΕΚ παντου?


Ε καλα ασε τι περιμενεις να σου πουν οι Κρητικοι?(δν το λεω με κακο χαρακτιρισμο)Ο καιρος θα δειξει αν ειναι καλο...

----------


## giorgosss

Γιατί ρε παιδιά είστε αρνητικοί...? Αντικειμενικά τώρα που είναι το κακό στην εξάπλωση της ΑΝΕΚ? :S

----------


## giannisk88

Μια απο τις φωτό του βάπορα απο Ηράκλειο βρίσκετε ήδη στη galery μας
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=4086
Θα προστεθούν και άλλες τις επόμενες ημέρες/ώρες στα θέματα πλώρες και πρύμνες πλοίων για τον βάπορα!
Η συγκεκριμένη φωτό αφιερωμένη στο Μαριώ, στο δάσκαλο και στο Σύλβερ24(23 αλλα μεγαλώνουμε νομίζω ε)

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μια απο τις φωτό του βάπορα απο Ηράκλειο βρίσκετε ήδη στη galery μας
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=4086
> Θα προστεθούν και άλλες τις επόμενες ημέρες/ώρες στα θέματα πλώρες και πρύμνες πλοίων για τον βάπορα!
> Η συγκεκριμένη φωτό αφιερωμένη στο Μαριώ, στο δάσκαλο και στο Σύλβερ24(23 αλλα μεγαλώνουμε νομίζω ε)


 η φωτο αναδεικνειει το μεγεθος και την ομορφια της ...μπραβο υπεροχη...

----------


## Giovanaut

> μηπως θα πρεπει να προσθεσει καμπινες πρωτα, πρωτου το δρομολογησει εκει οπως διαδιδεται?


 ο κωστας εχει δικιο.....

ας μην ξεχναμε πως περσυ το καλοκαιρι στα ΧΑΝΙΑ γινονταν επισοδεια επειδη το βαπορι δεν εχει αρκετες καμπινες....

αν παρει βραδυνα ισως εχει προβλημα....

η αρχοντισσα μας δυστυχως ειναι ημεροπλοιο....

----------


## Giovanaut

και δηλαδη ποτε ακουγεται οτι θα μπει στη ΡΟΔΟ ....και ποτε τελειωνει απο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ..???

----------


## Naias II

> Γιατί ρε παιδιά είστε αρνητικοί...? Αντικειμενικά τώρα που είναι το κακό στην εξάπλωση της ΑΝΕΚ? :S


Το μονοπώλιο είναι το κακό. Αν δεν υπάρχουν άλλες εταιρείες να ανταγωνιστούν τότε στους επιβάτες θα πέσει το πρόβλημα. Οι σπουδάσαντες οικονομικά θα ξέρουν να μας πουν καλύτερα.

----------


## gtogias

> Γιατί ρε παιδιά είστε αρνητικοί...? Αντικειμενικά τώρα που είναι το κακό στην εξάπλωση της ΑΝΕΚ? :S


Το κακό είναι ότι ένας όμιλος (ΑΝΕΚ, ΑΝΕΝ, ΛΑΝΕ και HSW) μαζί με τον έτερο πόλο MIG (Blue Star, Superfast) ελέγχουν το σύνολο της ακτοπλοϊας.

Λιγοστεύουν και φυσικά ακριβαίνουν οι όποιες επιλογές. Και αν για κάποιους μικρό το κακό, για όσους η καθημερινότητα τους εξαρτάται από την ακτοπλοϊα τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα.

Φυσικά αντίπαλο δέος στους πιο πάνω δεν είναι ούτε η GA ούτε η ΣΑΟΣ. Πιο πολύ για άλλοθι μου φαίνονται.

----------


## Speedkiller

Νομίζω οι παραπάνω φίλοι με κάλυψαν... :Cool:

----------


## Naias II

> Και τα τωρινά της σινιάλα μια χαρα ωραια της πανε...Μη σου πω οτι ειναι καλύτερα :Ρ


Αυτό από σένα δεν το περίμενα και μη με παρεξηγείς καθόλου. Σου αρέσει να βλέπεις πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ με μπλε χρώμα  :Confused: 
Αν είναι να το κρατήσει για να της πηγαίνουν τα σινιάλα πρέπει να το βάψει άσπρο.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το κακό είναι ότι ένας όμιλος (ΑΝΕΚ, ΑΝΕΝ, ΛΑΝΕ και HSW) μαζί με τον έτερο πόλο MIG (Blue Star, Superfast) ελέγχουν το σύνολο της ακτοπλοϊας.
> 
> Λιγοστεύουν και φυσικά ακριβαίνουν οι όποιες επιλογές. Και αν για κάποιους μικρό το κακό, για όσους η καθημερινότητα τους εξαρτάται από την ακτοπλοϊα τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα.
> 
> Φυσικά αντίπαλο δέος στους πιο πάνω δεν είναι ούτε η GA ούτε η ΣΑΟΣ. Πιο πολύ για άλλοθι μου φαίνονται.


Τότε τι θέλετε;;; ποιός άλλος να μπει στην ακτοπλοΐα για να μην ελέγχεται απο τους δύο προαναφερθείς ομίλους;;; εμ.....ενοποιήθηκαν....και γιατί δεν είναι αντίπαλο δεός η GA;;;  
Ομολογώ πως δεν καταλαβαίνω αλλά τέλος το εκτός θέματος......

----------


## giorgosss

Naias με κάνεις και αισθάνομαι προδότης...:???:
Εννούσα οτι προτιμάω να γράφει ΑΝΕΚ απο HSW.
Τώρα το οτι θα γινόταν πιο ΑΝΕΚοβάπορο αν ήταν βαμμένο άσπρο εννοείται, απλά το χω συνηθίσει στα μπλε. Αλλά πιστεύω οτι άσπρο θα είναι πιο ωραίο...

----------


## prutanis

Σημερα πριν την αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια για το Ηρακλειο.

----------


## Giovanaut

ρε παιδια απ οτι ξερω ομως εχει και η ΑΝΕΚ μετοχες στο βαπορι......

----------


## Naias II

> Naias με κάνεις και αισθάνομαι προδότης...:???:
> Εννούσα οτι προτιμάω να γράφει ΑΝΕΚ απο HSW.
> Τώρα το οτι θα γινόταν πιο ΑΝΕΚοβάπορο αν ήταν βαμμένο άσπρο εννοείται, απλά το χω συνηθίσει στα μπλε. Αλλά πιστεύω οτι άσπρο θα είναι πιο ωραίο...


Όπως είπα μη με παρεξηγείς, το λέω καραβολατρικά. Καταλαβαίνω την άποψή σου. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η Αριάδνη στα χρώματα της Hellenic είναι σήμα κατατεθέν.
Σε αυτή την εποχή οι εταιρείες πλέον δε με νοιάζουν, διότι έχουμε ξεφύγει από τα δεδομένα με τα χρηματιστήρια, μετοχές κλπ

----------


## Apostolos

Ρε παιδιά ας ξεφύγουμε λίγο απο τις προσωπικές μας αγάπες και ας δούμε κάποια πράματα λίγο κοινώς αποδεκτα. Και εγώ παλιότερα ήθελα να εβλεπα ολα τα πλοια στα παλια χρωματα της ΝΕΛ αλλα δεν βγηκα ποτε δημόσια να το πω γιατι θα με πέρνατε με τις ντοματες... Το οτι τα χρωματα της HSW στο Αριάδνη ειναι ποιό τεριαστα ειναι πασιφανέστατο. Εξάλου ουτε μπλέ ειναι το χρώμα της ΑΝΕΚ ουτε το συνιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα ειναι το κανονικο. Η στάμπα που εχουν για ολα τα πλοία τους ειναι που την χρησιμοποιούν οταν επιστρέφουν τα πλοία απο ναυλώσεις. Στραβη Κρήτη, τα γραμματα παχιά και οχι στο κέντρο (το Κ στο ΑΝΕΚ) παραλίγο να μην χώραγε, και το κίτρινο κακοβαμένο (αν πας στο πλάγιο φώς, φαίνονται οι ρολιές). Αν ηταν με τα κλασσικά τους χρώματα εκει ισως να μου άρεσε

----------


## Giovanaut

το μονο που θα πρεπει παιδια να μας νοαζει με τα σημερινα δεδομενα....
ειναι το πλοιο να παραμεινει στις θαλασσες μας...

με τετοια ρευστοτητα ας μην μας νοιζουν τοσο οι εταιρειες αλλα η ουσια....

----------


## ndimitr93

Απο εδώ βλέπω τώρα την μανούβρα του στον Πειραιά....

----------


## stelios

Η Αριαδνη, με τα χρωματα της HSW και μια τσιμινιερα-προχειροδουλεια-

Για εμας, που θελουμε παλι πισω τον βαπορα στα κοκκινα

----------


## thanos75

Υπάρχει κανένα νεώτερο από την εταιρία για το πότε θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στα Δωδεκάνησα? Ποιά νησιά θα πιάνει?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Υπάρχει κανένα νεώτερο από την εταιρία για το πότε θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στα Δωδεκάνησα? Ποιά νησιά θα πιάνει?


Φίλε μου κανένα νέο από την εταιρεία... Το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι ότι έχει καταθέση αίτηση για δρομολόγηση του Αριάδνη για Δωδεκάνησα και συγκεκριμένα (Πάτμο - Κάλυμνο - Κώ - Ρόδο) από 1/11/09 έως 31/10/10.

----------


## thanos75

Σ'ευχαριστώ mike για την άμεση ανταπόκρισή σου...Φιλιά στη λατρεμένη μου Ρόδο

----------


## Ergis

ακουσα οτι θα νατλωθει για ημερισια εκδρομη στην σαντορινη,ισχυει;;;

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Φίλε μου κανένα νέο από την εταιρεία... Το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι ότι έχει καταθέση αίτηση για δρομολόγηση του Αριάδνη για Δωδεκάνησα και συγκεκριμένα (Πάτμο - Κάλυμνο - Κώ - Ρόδο) από 1/11/09 έως 31/10/10.


 την ειδηση αυτη που αναφερεις, την εχει σημερα και η εφημεριδα ο κοσμος του επενδυτη.

----------


## thanos75

> την ειδηση αυτη που αναφερεις, την εχει σημερα και η εφημεριδα ο κοσμος του επενδυτη.


 Επομένως φέτος το καλοκαίρι θα παραμείνει στη γραμμή των Χανίων ή η εταρεία προτίθεται να το βάλει και νωρίτερα στα Δωδεκάνησα?

----------


## Giovanaut

παιζει να παρει τα χανια.. αν τελικα η ανεκ ναυλωσει τον ΕΛΥΡΟ για τυνησια...

αν και δεν ξερω πως θα παλεψει στα χανια...με τοσες κλινες....
θα θυμαστε περσυ τι εγινε...

----------


## polykas

_Στον Πειραιά..._

DSC_011.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> _Στον Πειραιά..._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31135


*Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Γιώργο!!!Μακάρι να την ξαναδούμε με τα σινιάλα της Hellenic....*

----------


## thanos75

Τέλεια φωτο...Βάπορας με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης, χωρίς όμως να υστερεί σε κομψότητα

----------


## moutsokwstas

> _Στον Πειραιά..._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31135


 ...δεν παιζεσαι γιωργο, τι ειναι αυτα που μας ανεβαζεις!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αρχόντησα με όλη την σημασία της λέξεως................

----------


## scoufgian

βραδυνη,καλοκαιρινη αφιξη της Αριαδνης ,απο ημερησιο δρομολογιο, στο λιμανι της Σουδας

----------


## theofilos-ship

Πειραιας
100_0271.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

πω πω τι εξαλλη φωτο ειναι αυτη....???
απο ποτε αρχισαν τα βαπορια να πεφτουν με την αριστερη μπαντα στον Πειραια......??????!!!!!!!!???????
χαχαχ....

ωραιος theofilos...!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Περιμενα το φαναρι...Ασε τους αλλους να κορναρουνε :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Naias II

Να μας πως θα βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες άμα επιβληθούν αυστηροί κανόνες στα λιμάνια  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea world

AKOUSTHKE OTI MOLIS KSEKINHSEI TO KRITI THA DESEI TO ALLO KRITI KAI H ARIADNH THA PARAMEINEI HRAKLEIO EP AORISTON:shock:  ALHTEYEI??????

----------


## ndimitr93

> AKOUSTHKE OTI MOLIS KSEKINHSEI TO KRITI THA DESEI TO ALLO KRITI KAI H ARIADNH THA PARAMEINEI HRAKLEIO EP AORISTON:shock:  ALHTEYEI??????


Μπορεί...άλλωστε δρομολόγια για 12νησα ξεκινάει Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη και απ'ότι φαίνεται η ναύλωση πήρε παράταση...οπότε το πιο πιθανό είναι να κάτσει κι άλλο στην γραμμή.....

----------


## laz94

Σορυ αν είναι χαζομάρα αυτο που θα ρωτήσω...........όταν θα πάει Δωδεκάνησα, θα πάει με τα σινιάλα της HSW??? :Very Happy:

----------


## patmos

h HSW EKANE TIN DILOSI DROMOLOGIOY....TORA AN KATI ALLAKSI MEXRI TOTE STIN METOXIKI SINTHESI PIOS KSERI...
pantos emeis sta dodekanisa thn perimenoyme pos kai pos...
tora poy apoxorei opos fenete kai o kaptan makis......

----------


## mike_rodos

> h HSW EKANE TIN DILOSI DROMOLOGIOY....TORA AN KATI ALLAKSI MEXRI TOTE STIN METOXIKI SINTHESI PIOS KSERI...
> pantos emeis sta dodekanisa thn perimenoyme pos kai pos...
> tora poy apoxorei opos fenete kai o kaptan makis......


Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας συμπατριώτη!!! όντως η ανακοίνωση δρομολόγησης του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα νερά της Δωδεκανήσου ήταν μία ευχάριστη είδηση... Τώρα απλά περιμένουμε μέχρι τον Νοέμβριο για να δούμε αν θα γίνει πραγματικότητα!!! Το μόνο που μου προξενεί εντύπωση είναι ότι δεν θα προσεγγίζει την Λέρο, που είναι ένα από τα βασικά νησιά κορμού της γραμμής και ότι θα μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου... Μέχρι τότε υπομονή!!!

----------


## Charlie Haas

Παιδιά , μια ερώτηση , θα περνά και από Σύρο και μετά θα συνεχίζει Δωδεκάνησα όπως έχουμε τώρα το Blue Star 1/2? έχουμε καμιά είδηση περί αυτού?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Παιδιά , μια ερώτηση , θα περνά και από Σύρο και μετά θα συνεχίζει Δωδεκάνησα όπως έχουμε τώρα το Blue Star 1/2? έχουμε καμιά είδηση περί αυτού?



Το μόνο που ξέρουμε για την εν λόγω αίτηση δρομολογίου αναφέρει Ρόδο - Κώ - Κάλυμνο - Πάτμο!

----------


## Leo

Δεύτερη ερώτηση... Μπαίνει το Αριάδνη Κάλυμνο? Αν ναι γιατί δεν μπαίνουν το μεγάλα Μπλού??

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δεύτερη ερώτηση... Μπαίνει το Αριάδνη Κάλυμνο? Αν ναι γιατί δεν μπαίνουν το μεγάλα Μπλού??


Αυτή είναι και η μεγάλη μου απορία LEO, τα 176 μέτρα blue star και δεν μπάινουν, θα μπεί η Αριάδνη :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Το Αριάδνη θα μπει γιατι ανήκει σε μία εταιρία που επιθυμεί να τα κατακτήσει όλα! Τοποθετώντας το ποιο ταλεντούχο καπετάνιο θα φέρει τα πράματα στα όρια ακόμα μία φορά...

----------


## Leo

Απο την θεωρία στην πράξη έχει μια απόσταση! Εδώ είμαστε να το δούμε λοιπόν και μετά να το σχολιάσουμε. Αν και θα ήθελα την άποψη του Έσπερου που ξέρει το λιμάνι καλύτερα από εμάς.

----------


## Giovanaut

μην ξεχνατε παντως πως η hsw εχει δηλωσει 2 βαπορια...
και για το δευτερο ακομη δεν γνωριζουμε...

----------


## konigi

Ξέρουμε ποιός θα καπετανέψει την Αριάδνη στα δωδεκάνησα?

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα πρόχειρο σκιτσάκι για το Αριάδνη και το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου...

KALYMNOS.jpg

----------


## heraklion

> μην ξεχνατε παντως πως η hsw εχει δηλωσει 2 βαπορια...
> και για το δευτερο ακομη δεν γνωριζουμε...


Καλή λύση θα ήτανε το Helenic yovager. :Cool:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MARGARITIS24

μπορει να χωραει οριακα αλλα με τις σκεψεις κ μονο θα πρεπει να μπανει κ το μπλου σταρ που ειναι κ πιο μικρο κ πιο μαιντζεβελο απο το αριανδη.

----------


## Leo

Όπα!! Ζωγράφισε ό Νίκος... είναι μια λύση αλλά....

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ενα πρόχειρο σκιτσάκι για το Αριάδνη και το λιμάνι της Καλύμνου...


Απόστολε πολύ καλή η δουλειά σου... ¶ρα το καράβι χωράει μέσα στο λιμάνι... Μήπως μπορούμε να μάθουμε και τα βάθη του λιμανιού???

----------


## Naias II

Αυτή την απορία έχω και εγώ χωράει σε βάθος; Μήπως έχει απαγορευτικά όρια(όπως το Λισσός στη Χίο) κλπ; Ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## hsw

πάντως άμα προσεγγίζει και την Κάλυμνο, θα κάνει πολύ χρόνο μέχρι να κάνει μανούβρες, να δέσει και να φύγει... Μεγάλη καθυστέρηση για το δρομολόγιο. Ακόμα και το Voyager να το διπλαρώνει, έχει το ίδιο μέγεθος (4 μέτρα μικρότερο)

----------


## Trakman

Ο Διαγόρας πάντως δένει στη μύτη της προβλήτας, οπότε τα βάθη για οποιαδήποτε άλλη θέση (όπως και αυτή του σχήματος) ίσως είναι απαγορευτικά!

----------


## Vortigern

Toσα σφουγγαρια εχει η Καλυμνος ρε παιδια που το προβλημα  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:  πλακιζω!!

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως ειλικρινά μόλις μπει στα Δωδεκάνησα θα σπεύσω να κάνω ένα ταξίδι μέχρι το την Κω ή τη Ρόδο...και να δω και επί τη ευκαιρία τη μανούβρα του πλοίου στην Κάλυμνο! Πλάκα πλάκα εάν έχω καταλάβει σωστά το καλοκαίρι του 2010 στα Δωδεκάνησα θα υπάρχουν 3 πλοία της blue star και δύο της Hellenic? Ονειρικό μοιάζει!!!!
Μια ακόμα ερώτηση: Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει η Αριάδνη στα Δωδεκάνησα από αυτό το καλοκαίρι?

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ θα παραμείνω εκτός θέματος και θα ερκεστώ σε αυτά που βλέπω....να λοιπον ένα βιντεάκι από την άφιξη της αρχόντισσας στη Σούδα στις 14-6-08 επιστρέφοντας από Σίφνο οπου είχε πάει για να παραλάβει τους εκδρομείς του Αγ. Πνεύματος, οι οποίοι ήταν στη Σίφνο 2 μέρες νωρίτερα....καλές μανούβρες όπου και αν τις κάνει.....

----------


## Ergis

> Πάντως ειλικρινά μόλις μπει στα Δωδεκάνησα θα σπεύσω να κάνω ένα ταξίδι μέχρι το την Κω ή τη Ρόδο...και να δω και επί τη ευκαιρία τη μανούβρα του πλοίου στην Κάλυμνο! Πλάκα πλάκα εάν έχω καταλάβει σωστά το καλοκαίρι του 2010 στα Δωδεκάνησα θα υπάρχουν 3 πλοία της blue star και δύο της Hellenic? Ονειρικό μοιάζει!!!!
> Μια ακόμα ερώτηση: Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει η Αριάδνη στα Δωδεκάνησα από αυτό το καλοκαίρι?


δεν νομιζω φιλε μου...η αιτηση εχει γινει για τον οκτωβρη......ωραιο βιντεακι νικ....

----------


## nippon

Δειτε μια αεροφωτογραφια ως Rainbow Bell εδω στο http://ultra.rara.jp/photo/c1804e522...72f8e5/1236684

----------


## heraklion

> Δειτε μια αεροφωτογραφια ως Rainbow Bell εδω στο ultra.rara.jp/photo/c1804e522ead0704a535e420a272f8e5/1236684


  Ξαναδώσε το link πρέπει να έγινε κάποιο λάθος. :Cool:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φανταστική φωτογραφία!!Ακόμα και από ψηλά μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε την επιβλητικότητα της!!*

----------


## Trakman

Μια φωτογραφία από τις μέρες που ήταν στην Πάτρα!

----------


## prutanis

Αφιερωμενη στον πατριωτη μου τον εργη και σε ολους τους φιλους του βαπορα τραβηγμενη σημερα το μεσημερι στο λιμανι του Πειραια!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Αφιερωμενη στον πατριωτη μου τον εργη και σε ολους τους φιλους του βαπορα τραβηγμενη σημερα το μεσημερι στο λιμανι του Πειραια!!!


πανεμορφη οπως παντα η βασιλησσα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....Σευχαριστω πολυ πατριωτη... :Wink: Εχω και εγω κατι για σενα....

----------


## Ergis

Τωρα που θα βγει το κρητη που θα παει η Βασιλησσα του Αιγαιου;;;;;;;;;;Καμια ΜΙΝΟΑΝ βλεπω να το ναυλωνει προς αντικατασταση του ΠΑΣΙΦΑΗ........Λεω τωρα εγω.............. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marioskef

To Πασιφάη από οτι φαίνεται αντικαθίσταται με ένα εκ των Παλαζ της Ανκόνας... Το οποίο Παλάς με τη σειρά του προσωρινά αντικαθίσταται με το Ζευς το οποίο από Σεπτέμβρη αντικαθίσταται επί το μονιμότερο με το νέο Europa Cruise...

----------


## Leo

Βρε σείς Κρητίκαροι, έχω ένα καημό... Πότε θα δούμε στο Ηράκλειο την Αριάδνη *έτσι**?* Εννοώ τραβηγμένη πλάγια απο τον Κούλε ή πλωριά για όσους δεν βαριούνται να περπατήσουνε λίγο πιό πέρα... Δεύτερη φορά που είναι εκεί και κανείς δεν..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Το κράταγα πολύ καιρό αλλά πόσο.... μπαϊλντισα  :Very Happy: 

υ/γ: Να με συμπαθάς φίλε prutanis που χρησιμοποίησα δική σου φωτό... για να πω τι θέλω. Είναι η τελευταία μου επιλογή πρίν πάω εγώ στο Ηράκλειο να την φωτογραφίσω.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

Δηλαδη μολις βγει το Κρητη θα "αραξει" επ αοριστου;;;; :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ndimitr93

Δείτε ένα βίντεο όπου πρωταγωνιστεί η αρχόντισσα.....

----------


## prutanis

> Βρε σείς Κρητίκαροι, έχω ένα καημό... Πότε θα δούμε στο Ηράκλειο την Αριάδνη *έτσι**?* Εννοώ τραβηγμένη πλάγια απο τον Κούλε ή πλωριά για όσους δεν βαριούνται να περπατήσουνε λίγο πιό πέρα... Δεύτερη φορά που είναι εκεί και κανείς δεν...... Το κράταγα πολύ καιρό αλλά πόσο.... μπαϊλντισα 
> 
> υ/γ: Να με συμπαθάς φίλε prutanis που χρησιμοποίησα δική σου φωτό... για να πω τι θέλω. Είναι η τελευταία μου επιλογή πρίν πάω εγώ στο Ηράκλειο να την φωτογραφίσω..


Καλα εκανες Leo και τη χρησιμοποιησες ελα να παμε παρεα να την φωτογραφησουμε την Αρχοντισα :Razz:

----------


## vinman

> Βρε σείς Κρητίκαροι, έχω ένα καημό... Πότε θα δούμε στο Ηράκλειο την Αριάδνη *έτσι**?* Εννοώ τραβηγμένη πλάγια απο τον Κούλε ή πλωριά για όσους δεν βαριούνται να περπατήσουνε λίγο πιό πέρα... Δεύτερη φορά που είναι εκεί και κανείς δεν...... Το κράταγα πολύ καιρό αλλά πόσο.... μπαϊλντισα 
> 
> υ/γ: Να με συμπαθάς φίλε prutanis που χρησιμοποίησα δική σου φωτό... για να πω τι θέλω. Είναι η τελευταία μου επιλογή πρίν πάω εγώ στο Ηράκλειο να την φωτογραφίσω..


...και εγώ τον ίδιο καημό έχω Captain σύν το ότι όσες φορές εχω κατέβει κάτω το Αριάδνη πάντα λείπει...

----------


## ndimitr93

Επειδή το θέλετε τόσο πολύ θα πεταχτώ ένα σαββατοκύριακο να σας βγάλω αν δεν ανταποκριθούν οι Ηρακλιώτες!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nkr

Κατι ακουστηκε οτι παει δωδεκανησα αληθευει?

----------


## Naias II

Αληθεύει. Διάβασε και τις υπόλοιπες σελίδες του τόπικ να μάθεις περισσότερα

----------


## sea world

POULAKIA THS ITALIAS, TO THELOUN TO VAPORI NA ERXETAI KAI PALI STA NERA TOYS PRIN THN KA8ODO STA DWDEKANHSA :Confused: 
YPARXEI KAPOIA PLHROFORHSH SXETIKA???

----------


## nkr

Ειναι μια φημη την οποια δημοσιευσε το περιοδικο Εφοπλιστιης δεν ξερω αν ειναι αληθεια.

----------


## Ergis

καταρα εχει αυτο το καραβι να μην μπορει να στεριωσει σε μια γραμμη και να ειναι η ρεζερβα του καθε κρητη η λευκα ορη....:-x:-x

----------


## agira

Στην Βενετία θα πάει το ARIADNE το καλοκαίρι.¶κουσα έναν αξιωματικό του Λισσός σήμερα που είπε ότι τον έχουν ναυτολογήσει στο Λευκά όρη για Αλγερία.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Στην Βενετία θα πάει το ARIADNE το καλοκαίρι.¶κουσα έναν αξιωματικό του Λισσός σήμερα που είπε ότι τον έχουν ναυτολογήσει στο Λευκά όρη που θα πάει στην Αλγερία.


Όπα εξελίξεις......εγώ θα αρκεστώ στο ότι ταξιδεύει και δεν κάθεται....παραθέτω μία φώτο από το περυσινό καλοκαίρι λίγο πριν φύγει για ημερήσιο.....Αφιερωμένη στον Έργη..... :Razz:  :Wink: 
DSC00173.JPG

----------


## minoan7

Μια φωτογραφία και από εμένα από μια ωραία γωνία στην reception
Λίγες μέρες πριν από το ταξίδι μου για Ηράκλειο

AR1.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Πειραιάς 24-3-2009_

5.jpg

6.jpg

7.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Γιώργο πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες από όλο τον Πειραιά!!!.....πάντως χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε δεξαμενή..... :Razz: Μιας που πήραμε φόρα, να σας καληνυχτίσω με μία φώτο από την αναχώρηση της κούκλας από την Σούδα......
DSC00233.JPG

----------


## Ergis

σευχαριστω πολυ νικο για την αφιερωση :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες της Αριάδνης όπως και όλες όσες ανέβασες σήμερα...στο openseas βλέπω πως σταματάει τα δρομολόγια της στις 3/5 λογικά μετά από τις 3/5 θα δεξαμενιστεί..
Νίκο πολύ όμορφη και η δικιά σου φωτογραφία!!
*

----------


## ελμεψη

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι. Μηπως ξερετε αν εχουν βγει ακριβη δρομολογια για τα Δωδεκανησα? Κατι φημες λεγανε οτι τον Μαιο ξεκιναει γι' αυτο ρωταω

----------


## nkr

Ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα κανει τα δωδεκανησα.

----------


## sea world

> Στην Βενετία θα πάει το ARIADNE το καλοκαίρι.¶κουσα έναν αξιωματικό του Λισσός σήμερα που είπε ότι τον έχουν ναυτολογήσει στο Λευκά όρη για Αλγερία.


AYTO AKRIBWS LENE KAI OI PILOTOI STHN VENEZIA! ANAMENOUME EKSELIKSEIS :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Μία από τις αναχωρήσεις της Αριάδνης στην Πάτρα, στις 16/1/09

----------


## Naias II

Τελικά από ότι ακούγονται το Αριάδνη ναυλώθηκε από την ΑΝΕΚ για άλλο ένα χρόνο  :Sad: 

ΥΓ: Αν όντως ισχύει γιατί δεν το αγοράζει επιτέλους να βαφτεί και στα χρώματά της να ησυχάσουμε και εμείς

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Kαι θα μπεί με την ΑΝΕΚ στα Δωδεκάνησα ?...Βέβαια ΟΛΑ παίζονται ! Βαρέθηκα πια με την Ανεκ,στο τί θα κάνει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ! :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Στην ναυλωση πληρωνη η εταιρεια για να το ναυλωση ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ναι ! Αλλά αφου ο Βαρδινογιάννης ειναι και προεδρος της HSW τοτε μπορεί και οχι !

----------


## nkr

Η ΑΝΕΚ η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ εχουν την κυριοτητα στην HSW?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

ΑΝΕΚ !!! :Razz:

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω φιλε Γιαννη δεν το ηξερα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Τίποτα ! Χαρά μου !

----------


## Ergis

24,2 παει η βασιλησσα......ισως γιατι πισω την κυνηγαει το παλατι.....

----------


## hsw

Σε αβαθή μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά βρήκε το ε/γ-ο/γ Αριάδνη!!

Συνέβη και αυτό. Στις 21.10 το ε/γ-ο/γ Αριάδνη το οποίο ανήκει στην HSW και είναι ναυλωμενο από την ΑΝΕΚ, κατά τη διάρκεια απόπλου του από τον Πειραιά, με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης, κόλλησε σε αβαθή μέσα στο λιμάνι!!!

Το πλοίο, στο οποίο επιβαίνουν 455 επιβάτες, αποκολλήθηκε με ίδιες δυνάμεις. Όμως του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους μέχρι να επιθεωρηθεί και να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του για την Κρήτη. Παρακολουθείται από τον ιταλικό νηογνώμονα.

πηγή: marinews

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σε αβαθή μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά βρήκε το ε/γ-ο/γ Αριάδνη!!
> 
> Συνέβη και αυτό. Στις 21.10 το ε/γ-ο/γ Αριάδνη το οποίο ανήκει στην HSW και είναι ναυλωμενο από την ΑΝΕΚ, κατά τη διάρκεια απόπλου του από τον Πειραιά, με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης, κόλλησε σε αβαθή μέσα στο λιμάνι!!!
> 
> Το πλοίο, στο οποίο επιβαίνουν 455 επιβάτες, αποκολλήθηκε με ίδιες δυνάμεις. Όμως του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους μέχρι να επιθεωρηθεί και να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του για την Κρήτη. Παρακολουθείται από τον ιταλικό νηογνώμονα.
> 
> πηγή: marinews


Εδώ υπάρχει ήδη συζήτηση :Wink:

----------


## hsw

Ναι, το ξέρω. Μόλις το είδα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως και συγνώμη. Την επόμενη φορά θα είμαι πιο προσεκτικός...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ναι, το ξέρω. Μόλις το είδα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως και συγνώμη. Την επόμενη φορά θα είμαι πιο προσεκτικός...


Δεν σε μαλώνω...άλλωστε δεν έχω το δικαίωμα απλώς κάποιος θα έρθει να σου απαντήσει και θα ξεκινήσει και ε΄δω η ίδια συζήτηση....για αυτό.... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Ετοιμο για αποπλου το βαπορι ολα καλα!!!

----------


## nkr

Το καραβι σε ποιο σημειο του Πειραια στουκαρε?Προκαλεσε καμια ζημια?

----------


## captain 83

Δε στουκαρε φίλε μου.....Σε αβαθή έκατσε στη θέση που δένει στον Αγ. Διονύση.

----------


## prutanis

Και μετα το μικρο ατυχες γεγονος που ειχε χθες το βραδυ που απ ότι φανηκε δεν ηταν κατι σοβαρο να δουμε την "ομορφη" δεμενη στο λιμανι του Πειραια στις 20/03/2009

----------


## Ergis

ειχα την εντυπωση οτι εξω στο πρασινο κοντα "βρηκε".....καλα τωρα καραβια εχουν δεσει εκει πως τα καταφερε......

----------


## napapijri

Μια φωτογραφία από προχθές στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!!

----------


## nkr

Γιατι εχει κατεβασει την αγκυρα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ?Μηπως σε αυτο το σημειο εχει συμβει κατι?

----------


## thanos75

Τελικά φέτος το καλοκαίρι που θα τον καμαρώνουμε τον βάπορα...Ακούστηκε κάτι μου φαίνεται για ναύλωση στην Ιταλία ή θα παραμείνει Κρήτη? Επίσης με το σενάριο της Δωδεκανήσου τί γίνεται? Ελπίζω πάντως αυτό το βαπόρι να σταθεροποιηθεί επιτέλους σε κάποια γραμμή ανεξάρτητα από τα σινιάλα του

----------


## napapijri

Για  Συστήματα ασφάλειας   είναι μισό κατεβασμένη !!

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά μήπως να σταματήσουμε τις άσχετες ερωτήσεις? Μια μισοκατεβασμένη άγκυρα μπορεί να σημαίνει τίποτα απολύτως και πάρα πολλά, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση και τις συνθήκες. Αν κάθε άγκυρα , κάβο, σημαία, υαλοκαθαρηστήρα, ξεφλούδισμα μπογιάς, ανοιχτό παράθυρο στη γέφυρα και 2,5 νταλίκες στο γκαράζ κλπ κλπ τα σχολιάζουμε και απορούμε και μόλισ μάθουμε πάμε στο διπλανό καράβι.... ΚΑΗΚΑΜΕΕΕΕ! Παρακλώ να δείξουμε λίγο σεβασμό στα μέλη του φόρουμ και να μην γράφουμε για να γράφουμε κάτι, ούτε για πάρουμε βαθμούς να γίνουμε ναύτες σε 10 μέρες. Αυτό το μήνυμα  έχει πολλούς αποδέκτες και παρόλω που με ΠΜ έχουν ενημερωθεί, κωφεύουν....

----------


## Speedkiller

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι παιζόταν σήμερα στην πλώρη της Αριάδνης???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34819

----------


## Leo

Στης Αριάδνης την ποδιά σφάζονται παληκάρια  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Mαλλον για κινηματογραφικο συνεργειο μου μοιαζει... γιατι δεν ρωτησες βρε Κωστα? :Cool:

----------


## nkr

Παιδια επειδη δεν ξερω απο αυτα επειδη ειμαι μικρος σε ηλικια θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να μαθω και οχι να διβαζω οτι ειναι και χαζη η ερωτηση,αν εχει πολλες απαντησεις ας τις στειλει καποιος σε προσωπικο μηνυμα για να μην κουραζονται και οι αλλοι.

----------


## Naias II

Παίδες σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το Αριάδνη ναυλώθηκε στην Algerie Ferries

----------


## Ergis

για ποσο καιρο;;;;;και τα σεναρια περι ανανεωσης της ναυλωσης απο την ανεκ;;;;;;

----------


## Naias II

Προς το παρόν, για την περίοδο του καλοκαιριού

----------


## apollo_express

> Παίδες σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το Αριάδνη ναυλώθηκε στην Algerie Ferries


Κρίμα το πλοίο! Έχει γούστο να το γυρίσουν όπως το Λατώ και το Σοφοκλή.

----------


## OLENI

Το βλέπω να καταντά όπως το Λατώ που γύρισε στα μάυρα χάλια

----------


## nkr

Ε οχι και αυτο το καραβι ρε παιδια την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ να παει τοσο κοπος χαμενος απο την HSW και να το παρει η algerie ferries  ΕΛΕΟΣ. :Sad:

----------


## hsw

αμάν πια με αυτό το πλοίο! Απορώ γιατί το αγόρασε η hsw αφού δεν είναι κατάλληλο για τις γραμμές στις οποίες δραστηροποιείται! Συνέχεια ναυλώνεται και δεν έχει βρει καμία γραμμή που να είναι κατάλληλο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι ένα πάρα πολύ ωραίο πλοίο, γρήγορο και σχετικά νέο και το ναυλώνουν σε όποιον βρουν... Ας μείνει στο Ηράκλειο ή ας μπει από το καλοκαίρι στα Δωδεκάνησα υπό τα χρώματα της hsw εννοείται. Στην Κρήτη η ΑΝΕΚ έχει ένα όνομα και την προτιμάνε οι επιβάτες. Ας έχει εκεί τα χρώματά της! Αλλά στα Δωδεκάνησα, αφού ανήκει στην hellenic seways ας ταξιδέψει με τα σινιάλα της. Έλεος πια!

----------


## eytyhis128

Γιατι αλαξανε θεση με το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ στον πειραια,και το σαββατο με το ΚΡΗΤΗ ετσι ητανε.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Γιατι αλαξανε θεση με το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ στον πειραια,και το σαββατο με το ΚΡΗΤΗ ετσι ητανε.


Επειδή όταν είναι ο Βενιζέλος στον Πειραιά, δένει στην θέση των Ηρακλειώτικων....και επειδή σήμερα είχε ημερήσιο η θέση αυτή έμεινε κενή οπότε έδεσε και εκεί!! :Wink:

----------


## thanos75

> αμάν πια με αυτό το πλοίο! Απορώ γιατί το αγόρασε η hsw αφού δεν είναι κατάλληλο για τις γραμμές στις οποίες δραστηροποιείται! Συνέχεια ναυλώνεται και δεν έχει βρει καμία γραμμή που να είναι κατάλληλο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι ένα πάρα πολύ ωραίο πλοίο, γρήγορο και σχετικά νέο και το ναυλώνουν σε όποιον βρουν... Ας μείνει στο Ηράκλειο ή ας μπει από το καλοκαίρι στα Δωδεκάνησα υπό τα χρώματα της hsw εννοείται. Στην Κρήτη η ΑΝΕΚ έχει ένα όνομα και την προτιμάνε οι επιβάτες. Ας έχει εκεί τα χρώματά της! Αλλά στα Δωδεκάνησα, αφού ανήκει στην hellenic seways ας ταξιδέψει με τα σινιάλα της. Έλεος πια!


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε...Δεν αποτελεί καλή κίνηση η συγκεκριμένη ναύλωση.  Μακάρι τουλάχιστον να το δούμε σε καλή κατάσταση από το φθινόπωρο και μετά, και να σταθεροποιηθεί είτε στα Δωδεκάνησα είτε σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή

----------


## sylver23

Το συμπέρασμα οτι δεν αποτελει καλη κίνηση η ναυλωση απο που το βγαζεις??
Γιατι να μην ναυλωνεται το πλοιο στα ξένα??Εχετε σκεφτεί οτι η εταιρία μπορει να βγάζει μεγαλύτερο κερδος ετσι??

----------


## Naias II

Να και η εμφάνιση της Αριάδνης στο σύστημα κρατήσεων

online booking.jpg

Πηγή: _SNCM_

----------


## Ergis

ωστε επιβεβαιωθηκε....εγω προσωπικα χαιρομαι που αυτο το καραβι δεν θα καθεται....ηταν ενα μεγαλο ρισκο η αγορα του απο την hellenic seaways που πιστευω που δεν της βγηκε λογω καποιων συγκυριων μαλλον...χαιρομαι λοιπον που το καραβι δεν θα καθεται γιατι θα ηταν το εγκλημα του αιωνος...

και παιδια μην ξεχναμε τα δρομολογια προς δωδεκανησα θα ξεκινουσαν ετσι και αλλιως απο τον οκτωβρη και απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει ναυλωθει στην ανεκ οι ελπιδες να λαμψει το κοκκινο με τα 3 δελφινια ξανα στο φουγαρο του ειναι πολλες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

αλλωστε τι να το κανει πλεον η ανεκ απο την στιγμη που σκατζαρε ολα της τα πλοια για τον δεξαμενισμο τους...καποιο θα περισευε...

----------


## Leo

Μην ελπίζεις να δεις δελφίνια Εργη στο φουγάρο. Δεν ξέρουμε αν η ναύλωση έγινε απο την ΑΝΕΚ ή την HSW. Ανεξάρτητα όμως όσες φορές έχουν πάει Ελληνικά πλοία στις γραμμές αυτές φοράνε τα σινιάλα της ναυλώτριας εταιρείας, δηλαδή απ ότι διαβάζω, της *SNCM*.

----------


## Ergis

εννοουσα οτι πιστευω οτι θα τα ξαναφορεσει μετα το περας της ναυλωσης της απο την γαλλικη εταιρια....δεν ξερω τιποτα ετσι...υποθεσεις δικες μου ειναι...

----------


## Naias II

> Δεν ξέρουμε αν η ναύλωση έγινε απο την ΑΝΕΚ ή την HSW.


Από το F.o.s.e αναφέρουν ότι η ναύλωση έγινε από την HSW

----------


## sea world

MHN KSEXNATE OTI OTAN TO PLOIO AGORASTHKE, STHN HSW YPHRXE ALLH DIOIHKHSH KAI O BAPORAS EIXE POLLES PROOPTIKES!
TWRA-DYSTYXWS-H ANEK DEN TO EKTIMA KA8OLOY TETOIO ERGALEIO :Mad:

----------


## Naias II

Τουλάχιστον αξιοποιείται από το να είναι στην ακινησία - μην ξεχνάμε η εταιρεία βγάζει τζάμπα λεφτά από τη ναύλωση. Βέβαια επιθυμία μου όπως και κάποιων άλλων είναι να το δούμε με τα σινιάλα της HSW με το κόκκινο φουγάρο και τα δελφίνια να ταξιδεύει στις ελληνικές θάλασσες (μη το συνεχίσω και μελαγχολίσουμε  :Wink: )

----------


## sea world

> Βέβαια επιθυμία μου όπως και κάποιων άλλων είναι να το δούμε με τα σινιάλα της HSW με το κόκκινο φουγάρο και τα δελφίνια να ταξιδεύει στις ελληνικές θάλασσες (μη το συνεχίσω και μελαγχολίσουμε )


ETSI AKRIBWS!! KI OSO 8YMAMAI OTI AYTO KAI TO HELLENIC VOYAGER 8A HTAN TA NEA STOLIDIA THS HSW ME TIS BLEPSEIS GIA AKSIOPOIHSH TOYS, THS PROHGOYMENHS DIOIKHSHS, PRAGMATIKA NOIW8W 8LIPSH KAI ORGH!

----------


## Ergis

χαιρομαι που δεν ειμαι ο μονος.....

----------


## thanos75

> Το συμπέρασμα οτι δεν αποτελει καλη κίνηση η ναυλωση απο που το βγαζεις??
> Γιατι να μην ναυλωνεται το πλοιο στα ξένα??Εχετε σκεφτεί οτι η εταιρία μπορει να βγάζει μεγαλύτερο κερδος ετσι??


 Φυσικά φίλε μου και το έχω σκεφτεί, όμως νομίζω πως μπόρεί να βγάλει καλά λεφτά και στην Ελλάδα, είτε στη γραμμή της Κρήτης, είτε των Δωδεκανήσων...Και πάλι βέβαια από το να κάθεται καλύτερα η ναύλωση έστω

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια ας μην ξεχναμε ομως πως ολα μπορει και να ναι εικονικα....
Η ΑΝΕΚ εχω την αισθηση πως εχει μια παρα πανω σχεση με το πλοιο απο αυτην της απλης ναυλωτριας...και οντως μπορει αυτη να το ναυλωσε στη Γαλλικη εταιρεια.....ποτε φευγει...???

----------


## Naias II

Από το σύστημα κρατήσεων βλέπουμε ότι είναι διαθέσιμο μέχρι τα τέλη του μήνα. Από Μάιο οπότε φεύγει για τα ξένα. 
Από τις 20 Ιουνίου και μετά αρχίζει τα δρομολόγια στην Αλγερία-Γαλλία

----------


## nkr

Θα ξαναεπιστρεψει στην Ελλαδα μετα ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Naias II

Εννοείται. ¶λλωστε από ότι φαίνεται μέχρι τις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου θα κάνει τελευταίο δρομολόγιο. Έπειτα θα γυρίσει και ας ελπίσουμε να μπει στο πιθανό δρομολόγιο για Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## despo

Και καλά στο σύστημα κρατήσεων το είδατε ποτε, απο που και για που πάει, δεν καταλαβαίνω ομως γιατί δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας παρα μόνο τα 3 πλοία που έχει στην κατοχή της. Εστω και ναυλωμένο δεν είναι λογικό να υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία η εστω σαν είδηση οτι η εταιρεία έχει την Αριάδνη ?. Εκτος και αν τα σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα Γαλλικά μου δεν συλλαμβάνουν το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------


## nickosps

> Και καλά στο σύστημα κρατήσεων το είδατε ποτε, απο που και για που πάει, δεν καταλαβαίνω ομως γιατί δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας παρα μόνο τα 3 πλοία που έχει στην κατοχή της. Εστω και ναυλωμένο δεν είναι λογικό να υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία η εστω σαν είδηση οτι η εταιρεία έχει την Αριάδνη ?. Εκτος και αν τα σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα Γαλλικά μου δεν συλλαμβάνουν το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.


Αν δεν κάνω κάποιο λάθος ούτε στο site της ΑΝΕΚ υπάρχει η Αριάδνη...(στον στόλο)

----------


## Naias II

Αυτά είναι πολιτικές της κάθε εταιρείας. Όμως ίσως είναι νωρίς για να το καταχωρήσει από τώρα, εφόσον τα δρομολόγια τα ξεκινάει από 20 Ιουνίου και μετά.
Σκεφτείτε ότι ακόμα δεν έχει φορέσει τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας για να το διαφημίσει  :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΝΑ (ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ) ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ;

----------


## panthiras1

Αν ξεκινήσει φέτος για τα ξένα, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα ξενιτεύεται κάθε χρόνο. Όπως ο Λευτέρης.

----------


## Ergis

ας μην προδικαζουμε κατασταεις.αν το πλοιο ανηκε στην ανεκ 100% θα συμφωνουσα αλλα οσο ειναι μπλε πιστευω οτι θα μεινει εδω..

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία απο το πρωινό της Κυριακής!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35637

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φωτογραφία απο το πρωινό της Κυριακής!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35637


γοητευτικοτατη οπως παντα.....

----------


## STRATHGOS

peiraias! :Very Happy: 
08032009678.jpg

----------


## nkr

Εντυπωσιακες και οι δυο φωτογραφιες σας παιδια απο την νεα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ μας. :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

----------


## patmos

paidia exoyme kanena neotero me to thema ton dodekanison?
praktora pantos akoma stin patmo den exoun vrei....
mipos einai

----------


## mike_rodos

> paidia exoyme kanena neotero me to thema ton dodekanison?
> praktora pantos akoma stin patmo den exoun vrei....
> mipos einai


Σε χθεσινό δημοσίευμα η τοπική εφημερίδα της Ρόδου ''ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ'' ανέφερε την δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στα Δωδεκάνησα.. Βασικά ότι γνωρίζουμε και εμείς εδώ, εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό!!! Τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο κατά την γνώμη μου, γιατί είχε ακουστεί και στο παρελθόν ξανά η δρομολόγηση της στα Δωδεκάνησα, αλλά δεν είδαμε τότε φώς...

----------


## nkr

Το ποτε θα επιστρεψει απο την Γαλλια δεν ξερουμε και ασχολουμαστε περι δρομολογησης Δωδεκανησων.

----------


## thanos75

> Το ποτε θα επιστρεψει απο την Γαλλια δεν ξερουμε και ασχολουμαστε περι δρομολογησης Δωδεκανησων.


 Από Γαλλία νομίζω έρχεται τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου...Τελευταία ημερομηνία δρομολογίου στην algerie ferries αναφέρεται η 26η Σεπτεμβρίου.  Έπειτα λογικά θα πρέπει να κάνει δεξαμενισμό (δεν έχει ουσιαστικά κάνει από τότε που το πλοίο κυκλοφορεί σε ελληνικά νερά) και από εκεί και μετά όλα είναι ανοικτά.  Μακάρι να μπει στα Δωδεκάνησα, γιατί-όσο κι αν εκτιμώ την Blue Star Ferries- οι μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις (γιατί ουσιαστικά μονοπώλιο είναι πλέον η Blue Star στα Δωδεκάνησα) δεν είναι καλές για έναν τόπο

----------


## jdrs17

Εν τέλει αυτό το ζήτημα με το πουλιέται/δεν πουλιέται το πλοίο στην ΑΝΕΚ, μένει/δεν μένει στην HSW που καταλήγει, ξέρουμε;;

ΥΓ: Για το ενδεχόμενο του πλοίου για δωδεκάνησα καμιά έκπληξη. Είχα επιχειρηματολογήσει για αυτή την προοπτική μήνες πρίν.

----------


## jvrou

> Και καλά στο σύστημα κρατήσεων το είδατε ποτε, απο που και για που πάει, δεν καταλαβαίνω ομως γιατί δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας παρα μόνο τα 3 πλοία που έχει στην κατοχή της. Εστω και ναυλωμένο δεν είναι λογικό να υπάρχει κάποια φωτογραφία η εστω σαν είδηση οτι η εταιρεία έχει την Αριάδνη ?. Εκτος και αν τα σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα Γαλλικά μου δεν συλλαμβάνουν το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.


Πλέον υπάρχει στο site της γαλλικής εταιρίας... έστω και με τα χρώματα της ανεκ

----------


## prutanis

Φωτογραφια τραβηγμενη μεσα απο τη γεφυρα του ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## capten4

ΠΡΟΧΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ, Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΕΑ, ΑΦΗΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ....

peireas 4 5 2009 (51)...JPG

peireas 4 5 2009 (56)..JPG

peireas 4 5 2009 (72)..JPG

peireas 4 5 2009 (76)...JPG

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ,* ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ "ΛΕΥΤΕΡΑΚΗ "....ΔΙΑΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΕΤΕ....

----------


## nkr

Καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σας με την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ μας. :Very Happy:  :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## dokimakos21

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ,Ο ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ....!!ΑΠΛΑ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ...!!!!!

ΥΓ. ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ...!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το πλοίο ήρθε σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου με άσπρη τζιμινιέρα..........αρα ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά για την ναυλωσή του!

----------


## Naias II

Σήμερα κάνει και το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο για Πειραιά.

----------


## kapas

> Το πλοίο ήρθε σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου με άσπρη τζιμινιέρα..........αρα ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά για την ναυλωσή του!


 την βαφανε εν πλω φαινεται... γιατι απο τον πειραια εφυγε κιτρινο.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το πλοίο ήρθε σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου με άσπρη τζιμινιέρα..........αρα ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά για την ναυλωσή του!


Και πού είναι η φώτο;;;:mrgreen::mrgreen: Χεχε.....Σε ποια εταιρεία θα ναυλωθεί να κάνω τον σωστό ελαιοχρωματισμό???:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> Το πλοίο ήρθε σήμερα στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου με άσπρη τζιμινιέρα..........αρα ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά για την ναυλωσή του!


Η πληροφορία του φίλου artmios sintihakis, είναι σωστή και ακριβέστατη. Υπάρχει μέλος του ναυτιλάι που το επινβεβαίωσε και έχει στην κατοχή του φωτογραφίες, τις οποίες θα μας παρουσιάσει όταν γυρίσει στην Αθήνα!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Η πληροφορία του φίλου artmios sintihakis, είναι σωστή και ακριβέστατη. Υπάρχει μέλος του ναυτιλάι που το επινβεβαίωσε και έχει στην κατοχή του φωτογραφίες, τις οποίες θα μας παρουσιάσει όταν γυρίσει στην Αθήνα!


Αφού υπάρχει και μέλος μας όλα εντάξει.....αλλά σε ποια εταιρεία θα νοικιαστεί;; Στην SNCM????

----------


## Naias II

Πιο κάτω έχουμε πει περί της ναύλωσης, αλλά ας κάνουμε μια επανάληψη. :Razz:  Ναυλώθηκε στην Algerie Ferries όπου φαίνεται και επίσημα στο *site*

----------


## agnostos

να ελπίζουμε δηλαδή οτι 8α το δούμε όλο άσπρο??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Η θα μείνει μπλέ η γάστρα όπως ήταν στην ανεκ?:???:

----------


## kapas

> να ελπίζουμε δηλαδή οτι 8α το δούμε όλο άσπρο??? Η θα μείνει μπλέ η γάστρα όπως ήταν στην ανεκ?:???:


  μαλλον θα μεινει μπλε με ασπρη τσιμινιερα.. :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Μηπως θα βαφτεί όλο άσπρο και μετά να παραμείνει μια και καλή με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ και άσπρο?????:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## kapas

> Μηπως θα βαφτεί όλο άσπρο και μετά να παραμείνει μια και καλή με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ και άσπρο?????:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 εισαι καλος εσυ!! :Razz:

----------


## Naias II

Πέρα της πλάκας το βλέπω κανονικά με το μπλε χρώμα του και άσπρο φουγάρο με τα σινιάλα της Algerie, σιγά μην κάτσουν να φάνε τις μπογιές να ανοίξουν το σκούρο χρώμα, λέω τώρα εγώ

----------


## Leo

Είμαι της άποψης ότι πρέπει να σοβρευτούμε λίγο και να δούμε ότι πρόκειται να γίνει όταν θα έρθει η ώρα... Μέχρι τότε ας ασχοληθούμε με ουστιαστικότερα θέματα.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Συγνώμη που δεν έβαλα φωτό....ξέρω τον τρόπο το πως να δημοσιευσω αλλα δεν εχω τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μπορώ να μικρίνω το μέγεθος της φωτογραφίας..Κ λυπάμαι διοτι έχω πάρα πολύ καλό υλικό για να σας παρουσιάσω,απο το πρωσοπικό μου αρχείο.Ο φίλος giannisk88 ξέρει..............έχει δει!!

----------


## dokimakos21

8a doume paidia gia ta xrwmata thn tetarth to vrady pou 8a fygei gia ispania....an k emena oi plhrofories mou lene gia aspro.....

----------


## Leo

> Συγνώμη που δεν έβαλα φωτό....ξέρω τον τρόπο το πως να δημοσιευσω αλλα δεν εχω τον τρόπο με τον οποίο μπορώ να μικρίνω το μέγεθος της φωτογραφίας..Κ λυπάμαι διοτι έχω πάρα πολύ καλό υλικό για να σας παρουσιάσω,απο το πρωσοπικό μου αρχείο.Ο φίλος giannisk88 ξέρει..............έχει δει!!


Ο φίλος μου ο giannisk88 πότε θα γίνει δάσκαλος??? Η πληροφρορία για το υλικό του  artmios sintihakis είναι σωστή, ο Γιάννης .... computer expert (παρεπιπτόντως) έχει πρόταση? ¶ντε βρε μαθητή....  έχεις ευκαιρία να γίνεις δάσακλος!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Μπορειτε να κανετε το εξης!Να αντιγραψεις τις εικονες σε ενα cd να τις δωσεις στον Γιαννη να στις μικρινη και μετα να σου τις ξαναδωσεις και να αρχισεις να πυροβολας! :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Πριν από λίγο μίλησα με άνθρωπο που είναι στο καράβι αλλά λόγω του ότι βάφανε και είχε δουλειά δεν μπόρεσα να τον ρωτήσω πως θα βαφτεί.....οπότε λίγη υπομονή και θα μάθουμε σε λίγο.....θα προσπαθήσω να ξανατηλεφωνήσω......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Λοιπόν....το πλοίο θα παραμείνει μπλε!!! μόνο το φουγάρο βάφτηκε άσπρο, σβήστηκαν τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ και τώρα ετοιμάζονται τα νέα!!! :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Αφησε τον Πειραια και σε λιγα λεπτα δενει στο Περαμα! :Wink: 
1.jpg

2.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι, θέτωντας παράλληλα ένα προβληματισμό για την πλοικτησία του πλοίου. Μπορεί ο ναυλωτής να ναυλώσει το πλοίο σε τρίτο ;
Δηλαδή στην προκειμένη περίπτωση η ΑΝΕΚ (ναυλωτής) να ναυλώσει εκ νέου το πλοίο στην Algerie Ferries.

----------


## nkr

Εγω ειδα το καραβι να πηγαινει προς Περαμα μηπως ντυθει για τα καλα ασπρο?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εγω ειδα το καραβι να πηγαινει προς Περαμα μηπως ντυθει για τα καλα ασπρο?


Είπα παραπάνω ότι δεν θα ντυθεί εκτός αν μου το κρατάνε για έκπληξη και δεν μου το λένε:mrgreen:....αλλά αφού μου είπαν ότι τα σινιάλα μόνο θα βάλουν και στο καλό.....

----------


## DimitrisT

Έχω μια απορία γιατί η Hsw ξόδεψε τόσα λεφτά για αγορά και μετασκευή και το ναυλώνει σε άλλες εταιρίες αντί να το κρατάει για λογαριασμό της   :Confused: :???: ?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Έχω μια απορία γιατί η Hsw ξόδεψε τόσα λεφτά για αγορά και μετασκευή και το ναυλώνει σε άλλες εταιρίες αντί να το κρατάει για λογαριασμό της  :???: ?


Και τι θα το κάνει;; Τώρα βγάζει λεφτά!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

μάλιστα φίλε ndimitr93 ,είναι αυτό που λέει ο Σπ. Καλογήρου σε μια ταινία ''είναι πολλά τα λεφτά ¶ρη !!!!! ''

----------


## Naias II

Όπως λέμε φτιάχνω σπίτια και τα νοικιάζω και αράζω  :Cool: 

Υ.Γ: Εμείς όμως δεν είμαστε εταιρεία, οπότε καρτερούμε την Αριάδνη με τα σινιάλα HSW που της πάνε και μας αρέσουν, να ταξιδεύει και πάλι στα δικά μας μέρη

----------


## ndimitr93

Το Αριάδνη έτοιμο να λύσει κάβους στις 3-09-08 για ημερήσιο.....Αφιερωμένες στον Έργη και στον Nissos Mykonos!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Το Αριάδνη έτοιμο να λύσει κάβους στις 3-09-08 για ημερήσιο.....Αφιερωμένες στον Έργη και στον Nissos Mykonos!!!


*Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες Νίκο!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
Να ευχηθώ στην πριγκίπισσα καλά ταξίδια στην γραμμή Γαλλία-Αλγερία και να περάσει γρήγορα ο καιρός για να την έχουμε πάλι κοντά μας!

*

----------


## Νaval22

πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως σκέφτονται σε αυτή την εταιρεία,αντί να κοιτάξουν να βάλουν μερικές καμπίνες ακόμα ξηλώνοντας τα αεροπορικά,και να δρομολόγησουν αυτό το βαπόραρο στα χανιά,λύνοντας μια για πάντα το πρόβλημα,κάθονται και το ναυλώνουν και την ίδια στιγμή κοιτάνε για άλλα πλοία,τι να πώ γενικά στην ακτοπλοια υπάρχουν πολλές αψυχολόγητες κινήσεις,άλλα απο μια εταιρεία σαν την ΑΝΕΚ περιμένεις άλλα...
τέσπα τα έχουν πεί πολλοί άλλοι πρίν απο μένα.......και μάλιστα τα εχουν πεί και στην ίδια την εταιρεία αλλά.... :Confused:

----------


## nkr

Μερικες φωτογραφιες του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ κατα την αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι του Πειραια σημερα. :Sad: 
paok 029.jpg

paok 030.jpg

paok 031.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αντί να την βάλουν με τον ΈΛΥΡΟ στα ΧΑΝΙΑ,την ναυλώνουν και αφήνουν το ΛΑΤΩ

----------


## lissos95

το Λατω εχει πανω απο τα διπλασια κρεβατια(858) ενω το Αριανδη μονο 403!

----------


## moutsokwstas

ευελπιστω του χρονου το καλοκαιρι να εινα παρεα με τον ελυρο στα χανια.

----------


## ndimitr93

> ευελπιστω του χρονου το καλοκαιρι να εινα παρεα με τον ελυρο στα χανια.


Πλοιοκτησίας ΑΝΕΚ με μετασκευή και πρόσθεση καμπινών υποθέτω, γιατί έτσι............ :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Πρώτα ο Θεός 26 Σεπτεμβρίου κάνει το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο και το φθινόπωρο πιθανόν θα ξεκινήσει το αναμενόμενο δρομολόγιο στα Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## moutsokwstas

για τα δωδεκανησα δεν θα χρειαστουν επιπλεον κρεβατια?

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC01236.JPG
αποχαιρετισμος (προσωρινος).......

----------


## mike_rodos

> αποχαιρετισμος (προσωρινος).......


Με το καλό γυρίσει στην Ελλάδα και από 1/11/2009 να το δούμε στα νερά της Δωδεκανήσου....:mrgreen: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## Ergis

> Το Αριάδνη έτοιμο να λύσει κάβους στις 3-09-08 για ημερήσιο.....Αφιερωμένες στον Έργη και στον Nissos Mykonos!!!


νικο σευχαιστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση σου..προσωπικα χαιρομαι που θα φυγει το κιτρινο απο πανω του και να πω την αμαρτια μου μου αρεσει ετσι ασπρο...βεβαια την ομορφια που εχει το κοκκινο πανω του δεν την εχει κανενα.βλεπω ηδη εχει αραξει και περιμενει την βασιλησσα να φυγει για να ανεβει...

----------


## sylver23

που να ανεβει??τι εννοεις?

----------


## Ergis

στη δεξαμενη.τι δεν θα δεξαμενιστει πρωτα;;;;

----------


## sylver23

Δεν νομιζω.Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν περιμενει το κουιν να κατεβει καθως δεν ειναι δηλωμενο για περαμα αν και τυχον δεξαμενιστει

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ,ΕΤΣΙ , ΓΙΑ ΤΟ -ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΟ- ΑΝΤΙΟ, ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΜΕΝΗ....

----------


## vinman

> Η πληροφορία του φίλου artmios sintihakis, είναι σωστή και ακριβέστατη. Υπάρχει μέλος του ναυτιλάι που το επινβεβαίωσε και έχει στην κατοχή του φωτογραφίες, τις οποίες θα μας παρουσιάσει όταν γυρίσει στην Αθήνα!


Η τσιμινιέρα άρχισε να γίνεται λευκή λίγο πρίν τις 10 το πρωί του Σαββάτου ταυτόχρονα και απο τις δύο πλευρές της και γύρω στις 12 είχαν σβηστεί τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38702


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38703

----------


## Ergis

εαν την προσεξετε καλα φαινεται λιγο το κοκκινο μπροστα στη τσιμινιερα.....αχ να που παρει....θα μου λειψεις πολυ αρχοντησσα μου :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Νομίζω ότι κάποιος τώρα ειδικά με την πρώτη φωτογραφία θα είναι πολύ χαρούμενος...  :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## polykas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38647
> αποχαιρετισμος (προσωρινος).......


 _Εσύ δεν παίζεσαι με τις οπτικές σου γωνίες..._

----------


## sylver23

Η Αριάδνη στο Πέραμα με το νέο σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα και το ''πρόχειρο'' σβήσιμο των σινιάλων της ΑΝΕΚ στις μπαντες του πλοίου

P5101908.jpg

----------


## vinman

Μετά την όμορφη φωτογραφία του Sylver 23 ας δούμε μερικές και όχι τόσο συνηθισμένες πόζες της Αριάδνης...!!!

Πειραιάς 08/05 γύρω στις 13.40...χορευτικές φιγούρες..!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38805

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38806

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38807



Ηράκλειο 09/05 γύρω στις 10.45....φωτογραφημένη απο τον λιμενοβραχίονα μετά το κάστρο...εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον Leo που την είχε άχτι να την δεί φωτογραφημένη απο εκείνο το σημείο...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38808

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38809

----------


## nkr

Και καλα εκανε αφουν ειναι καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια να τον ακουμε τον Leo.

----------


## dimitris

> Ηράκλειο 09/05 γύρω στις 10.45....φωτογραφημένη απο τον λιμενοβραχίονα μετά το κάστρο...εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον Leo που την είχε άχτι να την δεί φωτογραφημένη απο εκείνο το σημείο...!!!


Επρεπε να ερθει ο Μανος για να την δουμε, με τοσους φιλους απο το Ηρακλειο στο φορουμ :Very Happy: 
Μπραβο Μανο!!! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε και καποιες λεπτομεριες του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ οταν ηρθε.Αν υπαρξει ανταποκριση υπαρχουν αρκετες ιαπωνικες φωτοariadne (86).JPG

----------


## sea world

OI FWTOGRAFIES POU ANEVASATE ME LEYKH TSIMINIERA KAI TA SINIALA THS NAYLWTRIAS ETAIREIAS, MAS LYPHSE ARKETA EDW STHN VENEZIA, POU PERIMENAME PWS KAI PWS NA TO KSANADOUME :Sad: 
KALOTAKSIDO NA EINAI KAI SYNTOMA PALI KONTA MAS AYTO TO ARISTOURGHMA!!

----------


## napapijri



----------


## konigi

Απόσο λέπω πάντως το βαψιμο στις μπάντες ειναι χαλια!!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Όπως όλοι καλά γνωρίζουμε από 1/11/09 έχει δηλώσει η HSW την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και ένα πλοίο ''υπό αγορά'' στις γραμμές της Δωδεκανήσου. Εμένα αυτό που κάνει εντύπωση, είναι πως πάει να μπεί στην γραμμή σε μία χρονική στιγμή με πολύ μικρή κίνηση (επιβάτες και οχήματα)! Αφού το πλοίο από τα μέσα Μαϊού θα έμενε ελεύθερο από εσωτερικές γραμμές γιατί δεν το δρομολογούσε Δωδεκάνησα αφού το καλοκαίρι οι γραμμές της Δωδεκανήσου είναι κερδοφόρες??? Και έτσι σε μία επικερδές περίοδο θα το μάθαινε και το επιβατικό κοινό.... Εμένα προσωπικά όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται ένα ωραίο παραμυθάκι εκφοβισμού της ATTICA και ότι από 1/11/2009 δεν πρόκειτε να δούμε ούτε την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ούτε το ''υπό αγορά'' πλοίο στα νερά μας...

----------


## nikosdet

> Όπως όλοι καλά γνωρίζουμε από 1/11/09 έχει δηλώσει η HSW την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και ένα πλοίο ''υπό αγορά'' στις γραμμές της Δωδεκανήσου. Εμένα αυτό που κάνει εντύπωση, είναι πως πάει να μπεί στην γραμμή σε μία χρονική στιγμή με πολύ μικρή κίνηση (επιβάτες και οχήματα)! Αφού το πλοίο από τα μέσα Μαϊού θα έμενε ελεύθερο από εσωτερικές γραμμές γιατί δεν το δρομολογούσε Δωδεκάνησα αφού το καλοκαίρι οι γραμμές της Δωδεκανήσου είναι κερδοφόρες??? Και έτσι σε μία επικερδές περίοδο θα το μάθαινε και το επιβατικό κοινό.... Εμένα προσωπικά όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται ένα ωραίο παραμυθάκι εκφοβισμού της ATTICA και ότι από 1/11/2009 δεν πρόκειτε να δούμε ούτε την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ούτε το ''υπό αγορά'' πλοίο στα νερά μας...


Πολύ σωστός ο συλλογισμός σου!! Ίδωμεν...

----------


## Ergis

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον προλαλησαντα...και αν οντως γινει η συγχωνευση ετσι ωστε να ξεπληρωθει ο ιταλος,αριαδνη θα βλεπουν μονο τα χανια....γνωμη μου παντα....μακαρι να μην γινει..μακαρι :Sad:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> συμφωνω απολυτα με τον προλαλησαντα...και αν οντως γινει η συγχωνευση ετσι ωστε να ξεπληρωθει ο ιταλος,αριαδνη θα βλεπουν μονο τα χανια....γνωμη μου παντα....μακαρι να μην γινει..μακαρι


¶σχημα νέα......μονοπωλειακές καταστάσεις σε πάρα πολλές γραμμές από εδώ κι έπειτα........

----------


## Naias II

Βασικά έχω ακούσει κάτι: Η ναύλωση στην ΑΝΕΚ από την HSW δεν έχει λήξει ακόμα, η ΑΝΕΚ αυτή τη στιγμή ναυλώνει το πλοίο στην Algerie, δεν το ναυλώνει η HSW.
Οπότε δεν μπορούμε ουσιαστικά να μιλήσουμε για τις κινήσεις της HSW για το καλοκαίρι εφόσον είναι ακόμα ναυλωμένο στην ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## gtogias

Μα ήδη ήταν μονοπωλιακές από πέρσι. Μπορεί τυπικά HSW και ΑΝΕΚ να ήταν ανεξάρτητες αλλά η καθημερινότητα ήδη είχε αλλάξει.

Τι να πούμε και εμείς του Βορείου Αιγαίου..

----------


## Naias II

Τώρα που έχουμε και επίσημα την ανακοίνωση θα αλλάξουν πολλά από τις προβλέψεις μας  :Sad:

----------


## polykas

> Μετά την όμορφη φωτογραφία του Sylver 23 ας δούμε μερικές και όχι τόσο συνηθισμένες πόζες της Αριάδνης...!!!
> 
> Πειραιάς 08/05 γύρω στις 13.40...χορευτικές φιγούρες..!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38805
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38806
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38807
> ...


_Ωραίος ο Μανώλης όπως πάντα..._

----------


## dokimakos21

exoume ma8ei ti wra 8a fugei shmera o vaporas??

----------


## dokimakos21

molis ema8a....!! :Very Happy:  ypologizoun oti stis 6 8a xekinhsei to vapori...

----------


## Speedkiller

Για σήμερα ομιλούμε?

----------


## dokimakos21

Μάλιστα...Γύρω στις 6 θα ξεκινήσει από το πέραμα....

----------


## sea world

KSEROYME GIA PLHRWMA TI EXEI?

----------


## dokimakos21

Μεγαλο ξενερωμα...:twisted:
Αυτη η αναχωρηση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εχει αλλαξει τοσες φορες...
Κριμα γιατι ηθελα παρα πολυ να το φωτογραφισω καθως θα εφευγε....Ευχομαι σε ολο το πληρωμα του καλο ταξιδι....

Ξερω μονο για γεφυρα οτι παει με ελληνες αξιωματικους..!!

----------


## dimitris

Βγαινει απο το Περαμα τωρα μολις...
επομενη κληση Ψυταλεια :Very Happy:

----------


## prutanis

Καλα ταξιδια να εχει ας παει στο καλο και με το καλο να μας ξαναερθει θα μας λειψει ο Βαπορας!!!

----------


## vinman

Μερικές κοντινές της Αριάδνης απο την περασμένη Παρασκευή....!!
Καλό σου ταξίδι εκεί που θα πάς,και να γυρίσεις γρήγορα κοντά μας..!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39061

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39062

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39063

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39064

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39065

----------


## dokimakos21

> Βγαινει απο το Περαμα τωρα μολις...
> επομενη κληση Ψυταλεια


 Μακαρι να ημουν ακομα στο μωλο στην δραπετσωνα κ να το τραβουσα....:twisted:
Ελπιζω τον αυγουστο που θα ερθει η ωρα να μπαρκαρω να το ανταμωσω στην ισπανια κ να του προσφερω ξανα τισ υπηρεσιες μου..!! :Razz:

----------


## dokimakos21

Συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ αυτη την στιγμη βρισκετε κατς απο την υδρα....!!!εχει ΕΤΑ 16/5/09 0600

----------


## vinman

Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες απο την Gallery!!

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=7135

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=7137

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους Trakman,voyager,speedkiller,giorgos...,Polykas,sco  ufgian και Sylver 23..!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39445

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39446



...και μερικές λεπτομέρειες ακόμα κατά τη διάρκεια της μανούβρας του στον Πειραιά πρίν μία εβδομάδα...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39447

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39448

----------


## polykas

_Ευχαριστούμε Μανώλη.Θα μας λείψει ο Βαπόραρος._

----------


## Leo

> _Ευχαριστούμε Μανώλη.Θα μας λείψει ο Βαπόραρος._


 
Μπορεί και να μην μας λέιψει Γιώργο, το nautilia.gr έχει μάτια παντού!! Για να δούμε... (παρόλω που το Αλγέρι είναι ένα δύσκολο λιμάνι... έχουμε μια ελπίδα)  :Wink: .

----------


## Apostolos

Μα καλά που ειναι??? Alger yok?
Εχουμε και μια εκφόρτωση να επιβλέπουμε, Που εισαι καλεεεε???

----------


## vinman

Εν αναμονή της φωτογραφίας απο τα ξένα,άλλη μία πάνω απο το Κνωσός,απο διαφορετική γωνία και πάλι,στις 8 Μαίου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39571

----------


## Leo

Ο Απόστολος δεν το είδε, το ΑΙΣ δεν καλύπτει... Για την ώρα ας αρκεστούμε σ *αυτό*

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλοι μου το βαπόρι δεν ήρθε, Στο AIS μας δεν το βλέπω και ειναι παράξενο να δίνεις ΕΤΑ 16/5, να ειναι 17 και να μην υπάρχεις πουθενα. Μήπως παει αρχικα Μασσαλία?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η Αριάδνη βρέθηκε!Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στο ais βρίσκεται στο Oran..* 
* 
*

----------


## tasos_33

Συμφονα με τον AIS το πλοιο αυτι την ωρα ειναι στο ORAN της ALGERIAS.http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...00&header=true

----------


## xidianakis

το πλοιο βρισκεται στο oran... μηπως γνωριζει κανεις τι δρομολογιο θα κανει εκει που ειναι και ποτε επιστρεφει ελλαδα?

----------


## Speedkiller

Στον Opelmanos......... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40370

----------


## Ergis

εδω ειναι ακομα με τα χρωματα της hellenic seaways ε;;

----------


## Speedkiller

> εδω ειναι ακομα με τα χρωματα της hellenic seaways ε;;



Ναι!Αν δεις είναι κ το corsica express III στα δεξιά...¶λλες εποχές.........

----------


## nickosps

Και πίσω αν δεις είναι ο Ολυμπιονίκης!

----------


## Naias II

Πράγματι άλλες εποχές :roll:

----------


## ChiefMate

Παιδια επειδη εγω ελειπα απο περυσι...

Γιατι αλλες εποχες?
Τι κ ποσα εχουν αλλαξει??????????

----------


## Thanasis89

Η κούκλα στα κόκκινα...  :Wink:  Καλές εποχές ! Φώναζε η φωτογραφία του Κώστα μιας και μόνο τότε αναχωρούσε από εκεί... Έχει και το κιτρινάκι μπροστά...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

++++ Olympic Champion. Corsica Express Three  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ.: Δηλαδή η φωτογραφία σου speed είναι ιστορική  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Η κουκλάρα μας έπιασε δουλειά

ariadne.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Δοκιμαστικές βόλτες δεν είναι αυτές;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

Μολις πριν λιγο διαβασα οτι η αρχοντησσα τελικα ναυλωθηκε απο την ΑΝΕΚ.Υποναυλωθηκε δηλαδη.... :Sad:

----------


## Naias II

Μάλλον υπερναυλώθηκε από ότι ξέρω η ΑΝΕΚ παίρνει ημερησίως τα διπλάσια χρήματα από την Algerie Ferries από ότι δίνει η ΑΝΕΚ στην HSW

----------


## OLENI

ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ. ΣΙΓΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΑΝΕ Ο ΒΑΡΔΙΝΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ. ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΚΕΡΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ. ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ  :Very Happy:

----------


## jvrou

Προφανώς και βγάζει λεφτά από αυτήν την κίνηση και γι'αυτό ακριβώς το κάνει.. Το θέμα είναι αν θα μπορούσε να βγάλει περισσότερα κρατώντας το σε μία γραμμά στην Ελλάδα..

----------


## OLENI

Για ποιό λόγο. Έχει καταφέρει να κρατήσει τον κόσμο με τα παλία καράβια ( αναφέρομαι στον όμιλο ΑΝΕΚ- HSW) βάζοντας σαν " τυράκι" ανάπτυξης των εταιρειών το Έλυρος. Με αυτό τον τρόπο λοιπόν κερδίζει από παντού. Δεν κατακρίνω την κίνηση ως πολιτική στρατηγικής ανάπτυξης των επιχειρήσεων του αντίθετα τον θεωρώ σημαντικο επιχειρηματικό μυαλό.

----------


## Leo

> Για ποιό λόγο. Έχει καταφέρει να κρατήσει τον κόσμο με τα παλία καράβια ( αναφέρομαι στον όμιλο ΑΝΕΚ- HSW) βάζοντας σαν " τυράκι" ανάπτυξης των εταιρειών το Έλυρος. Με αυτό τον τρόπο λοιπόν κερδίζει από παντού. Δεν κατακρίνω την κίνηση ως πολιτική στρατηγικής ανάπτυξης των επιχειρήσεων του αντίθετα τον θεωρώ σημαντικο επιχειρηματικό μυαλό.


Και έχεις δίκιο να το βλέπεις έτσι, γιατί έτσι είναι.

----------


## samurai

Θα είναι ναυλωμένο και για τη θερινή περίοδο του 2010! :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για ποιό λόγο. Έχει καταφέρει να κρατήσει τον κόσμο με τα παλία καράβια ( αναφέρομαι στον όμιλο ΑΝΕΚ- HSW) βάζοντας σαν " τυράκι" ανάπτυξης των εταιρειών το Έλυρος. Με αυτό τον τρόπο λοιπόν κερδίζει από παντού. Δεν κατακρίνω την κίνηση ως πολιτική στρατηγικής ανάπτυξης των επιχειρήσεων του αντίθετα τον θεωρώ σημαντικο επιχειρηματικό μυαλό.


Εγώ αντιθέτως δεν βλέπω καποιο φοβερο επιχηρειματικό μυαλό...Μονοπώλειο έιναι κ ότι θέλει κάνει!Κ το Ελυρος να έστελνε κάτω τι θα κάναν δηλαδή οι Χανιώτες?Δεν θα Μπαιναν σε Λατώ ή πάλαι πότε Λισσός?Παίζει μόνος του οπότε κάθε κίνηση του βγάινει!Εαν μπει superfast και στα χανιά με ωράρια πχ Αριάδνης κ καλές τιμές να δουμε αν θα του φτάσει το "τυράκι" κ για πόσο....

----------


## Leo

> Εγώ αντιθέτως δεν βλέπω καποιο φοβερο επιχηρειματικό μυαλό...Μονοπώλειο έιναι κ ότι θέλει κάνει!Κ το Ελυρος να έστελνε κάτω τι θα κάναν δηλαδή οι Χανιώτες?Δεν θα Μπαιναν σε Λατώ ή πάλαι πότε Λισσός?Παίζει μόνος του οπότε κάθε κίνηση του βγάινει!Εαν μπει superfast και στα χανιά με ωράρια πχ Αριάδνης κ καλές τιμές να δουμε αν θα του φτάσει το "τυράκι" κ για πόσο....


Αυτό ξανάγινε Κώστα...  μην το ψάχνεις. Όσο εσύ πας με το Νήσος Χίος ή το Λισσός στο Νησί σου, άλλο τόσο και οι Χανιώτες θα πάνε με Σούπερφαστ..... Αλλά αυτό είναι off topic.

----------


## gtogias

> Αυτό ξανάγινε Κώστα... μην το ψάχνεις. Όσο εσύ πας με το Νήσος Χίος ή το Λισσός στο Νησί σου, άλλο τόσο και οι Χανιώτες θα πάνε με Σούπερφαστ..... Αλλά αυτό είναι off topic.


Μη μας πληγώνεις. Ακόμη προσπαθούμε να χωνέψουμε την τρομερή και φοβερή "αναβάθμιση" που μας έκανε η Sea Star και ο σύντεκνος.

Τα sixties ξαναζούν. :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αυτό ξανάγινε Κώστα...  μην το ψάχνεις. Όσο εσύ πας με το Νήσος Χίος ή το Λισσός στο Νησί σου, άλλο τόσο και οι Χανιώτες θα πάνε με Σούπερφαστ..... Αλλά αυτό είναι off topic.



Aγαπητέ Leo με Νήσος Χιος με πρωτύτερα δρομολόγια πηγαινα...Το Λισσός πάλι είναι άλλο Κεφάλαιο...Gtogias πέστα!!! :Very Happy: Τέλος από εμέ με το off topic!

----------


## Leo

> Μη μας πληγώνεις. Ακόμη προσπαθούμε να χωνέψουμε την τρομερή και φοβερή "αναβάθμιση" που μας έκανε η Sea Star και ο σύντεκνος.
> 
> Τα sixties ξαναζούν.


Ενώ η ΝΕΛ σας προσφέρει τα νεότευκτα? Επιτέλους να σοβαρευτούμε...

----------


## gtogias

> Ενώ η ΝΕΛ σας προσφέρει τα νεότευκτα? Επιτέλους να σοβαρευτούμε...


Η ΝΕΛ δεν κάνει τίποτε άλλο από το να θερίζει τα αποτελέσματα της κακοδιαχείρισης των τελευταίων (προ της σημερινής διοίκησης) ετών. 

Η ΝΕΛ όταν ήθελε (και μπορούσε) πρόσφερε είτε αργό, αλλά αξιοπρεπές συμβατικό, είτε γρήγορο (Αίολος Κεντέρης και κατά περίπτωση τους μικρούς) για όσους το επέλεγαν, και δούλευαν και τα δύο.

Η δε HSW γρήγορο συμβατικό.

Σήμερα τι έχουμε? Συμβατικό της  ΝΕΛ που όσο πάει και αυξάνει τον χρόνο του δρομολογίου, το γρήγορο συμβατικό της HSW με τον γύρο του Αιγαίου και δύσκολες ώρες άφιξης (ιδιαίτερα στην Χίο συγκρινόμενα με τα προ Sea Star) και ένα συμβατικό της ΑΝΕΚ που οι Χανιώτες δεν ήθελαν πια ούτε να περνά από την Σούδα.

Και για όλα αυτά οφείλουμε και ευγνωμοσύνη?

----------


## Giovanaut

Eγω παντως ενα θελω να πω και ας μου συχωρεθει που ειναι λιγο off topic...
Ωρες, ωρες μας αξιζουν σαν λαο οι υπηρεσιες που μας προσφερονται, γιατι κι εμεις δεν εκτιμουμε τιποτε....
Ξεχασατε το πραγματικο γδυσιμο που συνεβη στο ταξιδι εγκαινιων του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ....???
Το πλοιο εγινε καλοκαιρινο και αυτα μονο Ελληνες τα κανουν...

Πως λοιπον να μας αξιζει ενα τετοιο βαπορι οταν δεν το σεβομαστε...??
Καλυτερα εξω που και θα το εκτιμησουν και θα το σεβαστουν περισσοτερο...

Και εννοειται πως δεν θα το ηθελα αυτο...
Απλα με λυπει ιδιαιτερα η συμπεριφορα μας...

Και παλι με συχωρειτε...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

στο συγκεκριμενο αρθρο αναφερει οτι το δρομολογιο της αριαδνης στα δωδεκανησα τοχει παρει η hsw και οχι η ανεκ!!!ισχυει???δηλαδη θα το δουμε και παλι στα κοκκινα????
http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...ni-tis-hsw.htm

----------


## Ergis

:Sad: αδελφε το διμοσιευμα αυτο οπως θα παρατηρησες υποθετω γραφτηκε τον φεβρουαρη οταν δηλαδη η ανεκ δεν ειχε αγορασει το μεριδιο της μινοαν στην εταιρια....με τα σημερινα δεδομενα λοιπον το μονο πιθανο ειναι να επιστρεψει στα ασπρα και με μια πιο κομψη κρητη απο πριν στο φουγαρο του......ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ :Sad:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ontws... distixws!!!!!!!!!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια και η αριαδναρα ειναι στα ξενα και μας λειπει,ας την απολαυσουμε σε δυο φωτογραφιες.Η μια ειναι νυχτερινη τις πρωτες μερες του 2009 και η δευτερη το Φεβρουαριο του 2009 σε μια αφιξη της στην Πατρα.

----------


## dokimakos21

ΕΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΟΥΔΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΣΕΛΗΝΟ...ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ Κ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ...!!
DSC00957.JPG

----------


## diagoras

καταπλικτικη φωτο κριμα για το καραβι παντως εκει στα ξενα αν μεινει υπο την ιδιοκτησια της ανεκ θα καταντησει ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ και θα εινια κριμα αυτο το καραβι να γινει του πεταματου οπως ειναι τωρα ο ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ που ειναι 8 μηνες παρατημενος κ 1 μηνα σκαντζαρει τα παντα κ τρεις ναυλωνεται μονο κ μονο για να κερδιζει η ανεκ

----------


## dokimakos21

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΙΚΑΝΤΕ....!!!ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ Κ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΞΕΝΑ...!!!ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ Κ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ...!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ με τα χρώματα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. Νοέμβριος 2007 
PB270019.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ξερει κανεις ποτε ληγει η Ναυλωση και μηπως εχουν γινει γνωστα τα πλανα της *ΑΝΕΚ* για το πλοιο μετα το περας της Ναυλωσης?

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ξερει κανεις ποτε ληγει η Ναυλωση και μηπως εχουν γινει γνωστα τα πλανα της *ΑΝΕΚ* για το πλοιο μετα το περας της Ναυλωσης?



Το τελευταιο δρομολογιο του στα ξενα ειναι στις 26 Σεπτεμβριου...!!!Τωρα για τα   πλανα????ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ...!!Πολλα ακουγωνται...Δωδεκανησα-Ιταλια πολλα...!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ευχαριστω φιλε για την αμεση ανταποκριση.
Ισως και λογω του επερχομενου ανταγωνισμου με την κατασκευη των 2  καινουργιων *BLUE STAR* να το δρομολογουσε στην Χιο-Μυτιληνη και να αναβαθμισει στο max τη γραμμη.Ιδωμεν.

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ευχαριστω φιλε για την αμεση ανταποκριση.
> Ισως και λογω του επερχομενου ανταγωνισμου με την κατασκευη των 2  καινουργιων *BLUE STAR* να το δρομολογουσε στην Χιο-Μυτιληνη και να αναβαθμισει στο max τη γραμμη.Ιδωμεν.



Κανεις δεν ξερει...!!Μακαρι αν κ εχω καποια αμφιβωλια για την χιο...!!!τεσπα ιδωμεν...!!!Αντε με το καλο να γυρισει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ...!!!8-)

----------


## Leo

Ο "Βεντετσιάνος" φίλος sea world υπογράφει " *ERXETAI TO MEGALO MPAM STHN AKTOPLOIA.......*:roll: ", το κρατώ και περιμένω..

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ο "Βεντετσιάνος" φίλος sea world υπογράφει " *ERXETAI TO MEGALO MPAM STHN AKTOPLOIA.......*:roll: ", το κρατώ και περιμένω..


Καπτεν ξερεις κατι ??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sea world

> Ο "Βεντετσιάνος" φίλος sea world υπογράφει " *ERXETAI TO MEGALO MPAM STHN AKTOPLOIA.......*:roll: ", το κρατώ και περιμένω..


 SWSTOOOS O Leo!!!! ERXETAI SE POLY LIGO KAIRO!! :Wink: 
Sorry GIA TO Off topic ALLA TWRA TO EIDA!!

----------


## sea world

> τα καναμε σαλατα....παιδια για την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μιλαμε και οχι για την πογραφη του συναδελφου που εμφανιζεται σε καθε θεμα του φορουμ.....


MPRABO RE SY ERGH! AKRIBWS!! EGW THN YPOGRAFH AYTH THN EXW 1 MHNA!! OTI EINAI NA GINEI, 8A GINEI!! :Wink: 
TELOS TA EKTOS THEMATA, SYNEXIZOYME ME ARIADNH!!
KALOTAKSIDO NA EINAI TO BAPORAKI KAI KALOTYXO, OTAN EPISTREPSEI!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μέχρι να γίνουν τα μεγάλα μπάμ μπουμ εγω θα απολαμβάνω για μερικές μέρες ακόμα την θεά στο Αλγέρι!

ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια της αρχοντισσας.Αντε και με το καλο πισω στα πατρια εδαφη.  
Υ.Γ. Της παει πολυ το ασπρο με το μπλε

----------


## konigi

Eγώ θα ήθελα να την έβλεπα κόκκινο με άσπρο,ενα S στην τσιμινιερα με δυο πτερύγια και στα Χανια... :Wink: :-D

----------


## ελμεψη

Ομολογω οτι μου αρεσε καλυτερα με τα χρωματα της Α.Ν.Ε.Κ,ειδικα αυτη η γραμματοσειρα στα πλαγια του πλοιου δεν του παει καθολου :Sad:

----------


## Ergis

> Μέχρι να γίνουν τα μεγάλα μπάμ μπουμ εγω θα απολαμβάνω για μερικές μέρες ακόμα την θεά στο Αλγέρι!
> 
> ARIADNE.jpg


ενας και μοναδικος....Α-ΠΟ-ΣΤΟ-ΛΟ-Σ!!!!!
αντε να μας ερθει εδω......
οσο για το χρωμα δεν το συζητω.....κοκκινο....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μέχρι να γίνουν τα μεγάλα μπάμ μπουμ εγω θα απολαμβάνω για μερικές μέρες ακόμα την θεά στο Αλγέρι!
> 
> ARIADNE.jpg


Να είσαι καλά Αποστολε καλά ταξίδια να έχεις  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Μέχρι να γίνουν τα μεγάλα μπάμ μπουμ εγω θα απολαμβάνω για μερικές μέρες ακόμα την θεά στο Αλγέρι!
> 
> ARIADNE.jpg


 
Επιτελους φωτογραφια απο την κουκλα...!!!Να σε καλα..!!!Καλα ταξιδια κ στην Αριαδναρα κ σε εσενα..!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ε τότε λοιπόν ακόμα μία φώτο!
ARIADNE2.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Πλαγιομετωπική! Ότι πρέπει, Απόστολε. Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## dokimakos21

> Ε τότε λοιπόν ακόμα μία φώτο!
> ARIADNE2.jpg


 
Α Cpt Αποστολε τι μου κανεις...!!!Μου΄λειπει αφανταστα ο βαπορας...!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες Αποστολε!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε θερμα!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Απόστολε σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες της Αρχόντισσας που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.Να είσαι καλά και καλά ταξίδια να έχεις!! *

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια της αρχοντισσας.Καλα ταξιδια κι απο εμενα φιλε Αποστολη

----------


## vinman

> Ε τότε λοιπόν ακόμα μία φώτο!
> ARIADNE2.jpg


Σε ευχαριστούμε Απόστολε!!
Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις!

----------


## Naias II

Εντάξει όλα αυτά είναι προσωρινά. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ ταιριάζουν σε πλοία που στις μπάντες έχουν χρώμα μπλε!
Αυτό το πλοίο έχει πρότυπα HSW  :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ: Μάγκες συγνώμη για το διπλό πόστ, το σύστημα δεν βγάζει τη ταμπέλα διαγραφής του μηνύματος. Αν μπορείτε διαγράψτε το.

----------


## Naias II

> Ομολογω οτι μου αρεσε καλυτερα με τα χρωματα της Α.Ν.Ε.Κ,ειδικα αυτη η γραμματοσειρα στα πλαγια του πλοιου δεν του παει καθολου


Εντάξει όλα αυτά είναι προσωρινά. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ ταιριάζουν σε πλοία που στις μπάντες έχουν χρώμα μπλε!
Αυτό το πλοίο έχει πρότυπα HSW  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Η Βασίλισσα πριν απο μερικά λεπτα στην εντυπωσιακή της άφιξη! 
ARIADNE.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Επιβλιτικη φωτογραφια της αρχοντισσας,απ τις καλυτερες που εχω δει.Σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε Αποστολη και σου ευχομαι καλα ταξιδια

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση στα ξένα  :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

Αυτό θα πει nautilia.gr! Παντού!! Ευχαριστούμε... :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η Βασίλισσα πριν απο μερικά λεπτα στην εντυπωσιακή της άφιξη! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48733


Αποστολε σ ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ, ως συνηθως η δουλεια σου αριστουργηματικη.....

Απολαυσε την κουκλαρα μας στο επακρον.....

Αυτα ειναι που δοξαζουν τη χωρα μας στα ξενα......!!!

----------


## Naias II

Ένα *γαλλικό άρθρο* για το Αριάδνη που διαφημίζει τη δρομολόγησή του στη γραμμή της Αλγερίας με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 22-23 κόμβους και επιβεβαιώνει τη ναύλωσή του και το επόμενο καλοκαίρι του 2010 και φυσικά ότι ανήκει στην _Αnek Lines_.....

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καλα τοσο ανεγκεφαλοι ειναι εκει στην ΑΝΕΚ.Εχουν ενα τετοιο καραβι και αντι να το διπλωσουν με το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ εν οψει κιολας της δρομολογησης του superfast στα χανια παει και το ναυλωνει.Μαλλον το κερδος απο την ναυλωση θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο.:twisted:

----------


## Leo

Να θυμηθούμε τις παλιές του *ομορφιές* και να κάνουμε τον Έργη να χαμογελάσει.

----------


## diagoras

Δεν χαμογελαει μονο ο φιλος Εργης αλλα και ολοι οι υπολοιποι(κι εγω μαζι)που μοιραστηκες αυτην την τελεια φωτο της αρχοντισσας μαζι μας :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> Να θυμηθούμε τις παλιές του *ομορφιές* και να κάνουμε τον Έργη να χαμογελάσει.


σευχαριστω πολυ leo...
Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο που ηθελες να κανεις το καταφερες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....
αν και οι πιθανοτιτες να ξαναγινει ετσι ειναι απο ελαχιστες εως μηδαμινες εγω εξακολουθω να αισιοδοξω οτι καποτε θα ξαναομορφαινει το αιγαιο μας με αυτα τα χρωματα....

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο μην απογοητεύσαι, όλο και κάτι θα μείνει ώστε να σε κάνει να χαμογελάς....  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

μαλλον θα αναφερεσαι στις φωτογραφιες......

----------


## Leo

> μαλλον θα αναφερεσαι στις φωτογραφιες......


και αυτές μας κρατούν ζωντανές τις μνήμες  :Smile:

----------


## perseus

Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πήγε στην Algerie Ferries??????
Οι Ελληνικέ θάλασσες είχαν ένα σύγχρονο και όμορφο πλοίο κάτω απο ελληνική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία και εξυπηρετουσε την Κρήτη.......

----------


## Naias II

Απλά, η ΑΝΕΚ το ναύλωσε και οικονομάει χρήματα που της αποφέρουν τουλάχιστον τα διπλά από όσα θα κέρδιζε στα ελληνικά νερά  :Wink:

----------


## perseus

> Απλά, η ΑΝΕΚ το ναύλωσε και οικονομάει χρήματα που της αποφέρουν τουλάχιστον τα διπλά από όσα θα κέρδιζε στα ελληνικά νερά


ΟΚ για την άποψη αυτή, αλλά υπάρχουν Ελληνικά νησιά (Λήμνος) που εχουν να δούν πλοίο κάτι μήνες, και αν δούν θα ειναι κάτι σαπιοκάραβα έτοιμα να βουλιάξουν......(δεν ξέρω άν θα μπορούσε να μπει στην γράμμη για Λήμνο....)

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> ΟΚ για την άποψη αυτή, αλλά υπάρχουν Ελληνικά νησιά (Λήμνος) που εχουν να δούν πλοίο κάτι μήνες, και αν δούν θα ειναι κάτι σαπιοκάραβα έτοιμα να βουλιάξουν......(δεν ξέρω άν θα μπορούσε να μπει στην γράμμη για Λήμνο....)


Δε νομίζω ότι η Λήμνος μπορεί να "σηκώσει" ένα τόσο μεγάλο καράβι, όπως το Αριάδνη. Με την έννοια ότι δεν έχει την κίνηση που απαιτεί ένα τέτοιου μεγέθους πλοίο. 
Η απορία μου είναι όμως άλλη. Γιατί δεν το βάζει η ΑΝΕΚ στα Χανιά, αντικαθιστώντας το ΛΑΤΩ; Ετσι, θα "δίπλωνε" πολύ ωραία το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και η δυτική Κρήτη θα είχε δύο πάρα πολύ καλά πλοία. Ενώ τώρα έχει μόνο ένα.
Αλλά στα Χανιά δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν με ρωτησουν τι σου άρεσε απο το Αλγέρι θα ελεγα... η Αριάδνη!!!!
Να ζησει η Ελλάδα που ομρφαίνει τα λιμάνια με τα ομορφα της καράβια και τις αναποδες μανουβρες!!!!

ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## Ergis

τα παραθυρα της γεφυρας ειναι σκουριασμενα... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: που εισαι ΑΡΧΟΝΤΗΣΣΑ μου....

φοβερη φωτο ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ,να σαι καλα

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι σκουριασμένα, ματσακονισμένα! Ε λίγα τραξιματάκια μόνο εχει αλλα απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει το σκίζουν στα δρομολόγια και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνουν εξωτερικές εργασίες. Αλλωστε στην Ελλάδα μόνο επιτρέπετε στο πλήρωμα να κάνει δουλειές με σκαλωσιές εξωτερικά, στο εξωτερικό (και ιδικά στις αραβικές - αφρικανικές χωρες) αν κάνεις το αστείο να βγάλεις μπουγέλο στο ντόκο σε αρπάξαν!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?? Το πλοίο ταξιδεύει με Έλληνα πλοίαρχο????

----------


## sea world

> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΙΚΑΝΤΕ....!!!ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ Κ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΞΕΝΑ...!!!ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ Κ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ...!!





> Να ρωτήσω κάτι?? Το πλοίο ταξιδεύει με Έλληνα πλοίαρχο????


SYMFWNA ME THN APANTHSH TOY dokimakos21 KAI PLOIARXO ELLHNA EXEI KAI KAPOIOYS APO TO PLHRWMA!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

ok!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ sea world!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ξέρω σας ζαλίζω με την θεά αλλα μία την έχουμε και μας εγινε χανούμισσα!

ARIADNE.jpg
Σύντομα έρχονται καλύτερες!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ξέρω σας ζαλίζω με την θεά αλλα μία την έχουμε και μας εγινε χανούμισσα!
> 
> ARIADNE.jpg
> Σύντομα έρχονται καλύτερες!!!!


Δεν υπαρχει καμια αμφιβολια... Απαιχτος...!!

----------


## sea world

> Ξέρω σας ζαλίζω με την θεά αλλα μία την έχουμε και μας εγινε χανούμισσα!
>  Σύντομα έρχονται καλύτερες!!!!


Τρέλανέ μας με τον βάπορα Απόστολε και μη σε νοιάζει. Αντέχουμε!!! :Smile: 
Περιμένουμε και τις καλύτερες!! :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Ξέρω σας ζαλίζω με την θεά αλλα μία την έχουμε και μας εγινε χανούμισσα!
> 
> ARIADNE.jpg
> Σύντομα έρχονται καλύτερες!!!!


ο μονος τροπος για να μας ζαλισει αυτο το καραβι ειναι η μεθυστικη ομορφια του...μην κολας αποστολε,ειμαστε συνηθησμενοι σε τετοια ποτα και μας αρεσει...ΚΕΡΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΒΕΡΤΑ!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Δώσε γκάζια Απόστολε και τρέλανε μας. ¶παιχτη η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ μας ακόμα και σαν χανούμισσα.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

γνωριζει κανεις ποτε θα επιστρεψει στην ελλαδα?οταν γινει αυτο θα δρομολογηθει παλι στην κρητη?

----------


## Naias II

Τη βδομάδα που μας πέρασε στο Αλικαντε το El Djazair είχε ένα ατύχημα και έγιναν ακυρώσεις εισητηρίων και έγινε ένας πανικός και έτσι δρομολογήθηκε η Αριάδνη για να σώσει τη κατάσταση.
Έπεσε και ξύλο από την αστυνομία προς τους επιβάτες εξαιτίας του χάους που γινόταν. Για σκεφτείτε τέτοια κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Εδώ κάποιες εικόνες 

20090721elpepinac_5.jpg

1248161116947_cmiddel_20090720_140553.jpg

1248161116947_cmiddel_20090720_141824.jpg

Πηγή: Informacion

----------


## OLENI

tO NAUTILIA EINAI PANTOU, ELPIZW PANTWS TO PLOIO NA GYRISEI SE KALI KATASTASI KI OXI SAN TO LATO POY GYRIZE XREPI

----------


## Apostolos

> Τη βδομάδα που μας πέρασε στο Αλικαντε το El Djazair είχε ένα ατύχημα


Όντως το El Djazair επέστρεψε στο Αλγέρι και έπεσε πολύ κόσμος με ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις κτλ αλλα δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε ακριβώς...
Τι σε καλή κατάσταση να γυρίσει, φαντάζεσαι ενα βαπόρι επι 4 μήνες να κουβαλάει τσιγγάνους? 
Πάνε τα χαλιά, πάνε οι επενδύσεις, πάνε οι καμπίνες...
Αλλα και τα φράγκα δέν θα ειναι λίγα... Τι λέτε ενα 50άρη την ημέρα θα το πιάνει???

----------


## dokimakos21

> Όντως το El Djazair επέστρεψε στο Αλγέρι και έπεσε πολύ κόσμος με ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις κτλ αλλα δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε ακριβώς...
> Τι σε καλή κατάσταση να γυρίσει, φαντάζεσαι ενα βαπόρι επι 4 μήνες να κουβαλάει τσιγγάνους? 
> Πάνε τα χαλιά, πάνε οι επενδύσεις, πάνε οι καμπίνες...
> Αλλα και τα φράγκα δέν θα ειναι λίγα... Τι λέτε ενα 50άρη την ημέρα θα το πιάνει???


Δεν ξερω καπτα Αποστολη για το Αριαδνη ποσα την ημερα...!!Αλλα ο Βενιζελος παει 100αρικο....!!Οποτε μπορει καπου εκει κ η Αριαδνη...!!Κριμα παντως γιατι απ οτι μαθαινω κ μεσα απο το πλοιο ειναι λιγο χαλια τα πραγματα.!!:???:

----------


## diagoras

Λετε να ερθει σε κατασταση σαν του Λατω πισω?Θα ειναι κριμα παντως :Sad:

----------


## sea_serenade

Το οτι το βαπόρι θα επιστρέψει στην Ελλάδα σε μαύρο χάλι είναι δεδομένο. Τι περιμένετε... Έτσι δεν γυρίζει κάθε χρόνο και το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ και παλιότερα το MILLENNIUM EXPRESS κτλ. Δίκιο έχει ο Απόστολος :Sad:

----------


## profitis

Πραγματικα κρίμας γιατι η Αριαδνάρα είναι ενα κόσμημα για την ελληνικη ναυτιλία. Ας όψονται οι τακτικές της ΑΝΕΚ με το υπέροχο καρτελ που εχει στήσει. Γιατι σίγουρα η εταιρεία εχει ως σκοπο το κέρδος και γι αυτο ναυλωσε το καράβι αλλα καλλιστα θα μπορούσε να το εχει βάλει στο Πειραιας-Χανιά ή στο Ηρακλειο που ειδικα το καλοκαιρι ειναι χρυσοφόρες γραμμες. Και ο κοσμος θα ηταν ικανοποιημένος αφου μαζι με το Ελυρος στα Χανια θα ηταν ενα εξαιρετικο δίδυμο και η εταιρεία θα τα εβγαζε τα λεφτα της.

----------


## lissos95

Καλησπερα το πλοιο εχει λιγα κρεβατια 459 μονο γι'αυτο δεν κανει γαι την γραμμη, πολλα τα παραπονα περυσι απο τουs επιβατεs που εψαχναν για ενα κρεβατι

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Πραγματικα κρίμας γιατι η Αριαδνάρα είναι ενα κόσμημα για την ελληνικη ναυτιλία. Ας όψονται οι τακτικές της ΑΝΕΚ με το υπέροχο καρτελ που εχει στήσει. Γιατι σίγουρα η εταιρεία εχει ως σκοπο το κέρδος και γι αυτο ναυλωσε το καράβι αλλα καλλιστα θα μπορούσε να το εχει βάλει στο Πειραιας-Χανιά ή στο Ηρακλειο που ειδικα το καλοκαιρι ειναι χρυσοφόρες γραμμες. Και ο κοσμος θα ηταν ικανοποιημένος αφου μαζι με το Ελυρος στα Χανια θα ηταν ενα εξαιρετικο δίδυμο και η εταιρεία θα τα εβγαζε τα λεφτα της.


φιλε μου να κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου??
εμεις σαν καραβολατρες βεβαιως θα θελαμε να το χαμε εδω να το χαιρομαστε στα Ελληνικα νερα!αλλα αν - λεμε αν- το ναυλο του ειναι 50.000 ΕΥΡΩ/ΗΜΕΡΑ ξερεις τι σημαινει αυτο??καθαρα λεφτα ( και παρα πολλα για την εποχη  που ειμαστε,δες που ειναι τα ναυλα στα ποντοπορα )με ελαχιστα αν οχι μηδεν  εξοδα!!

Υ.Γ 1.βεβαιως καθε εταιρεια κοιταει το κερδος!δεν ειναι Μη κερδοσκοπικα Ιδρυματα!αλλα ουτε και η Κρητη ειναι αποκομμενη χωρις πλοια!

Υ.Γ 2.ψαξε να βρεις στο θεμα του AEGEAN HEAVEN τι ειχε γραψει  o Αποστολος για τη ναυλωση του αν συμφερει η οχι,γιατι εχει ναυλωθει και δεν εμεινε στην Ελλαδα

----------


## lissos95

μακαρι να μην ξαφυγει ποτε αλλα για να παει χανια πρεπει να υποστει μικρηs εκτασηs μετασκευη προσθηκη κρεβατιων, σε αλλη γραμμη μπορει να ειναι αρκετα

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι τρέλα η Χανούμ Αριάδνη!!!
Οι φώτο απο την Μασσαλία αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους τρελούς με την Γιαπωνέζα!!!!

ARIADNE1.jpg
ARIADNE2.jpg
ARIADNE3.jpg
ARIADNE4.jpg
ARIADNE5.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και άλλη μία!!!!
ARIADNE6.jpg

----------


## ARISTARXOS

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗ.
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΥΜΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ???????

----------


## konigi

Aπίστευτη και πανέμορφη η καλή μας Αριάδνη!!!Να σαι καλα καπτεν με τις ανταποκρίσεις σου!!!
Αντε να γρίσετε μαζι στα μέρη μας να σας δούμε και τους 2

----------


## dokimakos21

Α ρε καπτα Αποστολε τι μας κανεις?? :Sad: Υπεροχες για ακομα μια φορα οι φωτο σου...!!Παλι καλα που υπαρχεις κ εσυ εκει κατω κ κρατας το θεμα τις "Χανουμισας" ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ ζωντανο ...!! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Δεν ξέρω αν προσέξατε στις , αν μη τι αλλο, εκπληκτικες φωτογραφίες του Απόστολου, ότι στο κοράκι υπάρχει ακόμα η σημαία της ΑΝΕΚ...Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει??

----------


## OLENI

Εξαιρετικό ρεπορτάζ. Μου αρέσει πολύ το σημαιάκι της ΑΝΕΚ που έχει παραμείνει στην αρχόντισσα και φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Αποστολε εξαιρετικες οι φωτο σου!"!!!!!Ολα τα λεφτα το σημαιακι της ΑΝΕΚ!!!!!Ανεκ παντου!!!!!Φιλε Νικο δεν βλεπω λογο να αλλαξει ουτως η αλλως ναυλωση ειναι!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αποστολε εξαιρετικες οι φωτο σου!"!!!!!Ολα τα λεφτα το σημαιακι της ΑΝΕΚ!!!!!Ανεκ παντου!!!!!Φιλε Νικο δεν βλεπω λογο να αλλαξει ουτως η αλλως ναυλωση ειναι!!!!!


Και από την Hellenic στην ΑΝΕΚ ναύλωση ήταν.... :Wink:  Αν και δεν νομίζω να ήταν ναύλωση....τώρα αρχίζει και ξεδιακρίνεται το σκηνικό....

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Οριστε εδωσες και μονος σου την απαντηση!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ARISTARXOS

> Όντως το El Djazair επέστρεψε στο Αλγέρι και έπεσε πολύ κόσμος με ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις κτλ αλλα δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε ακριβώς...
> Τι σε καλή κατάσταση να γυρίσει, φαντάζεσαι ενα βαπόρι επι 4 μήνες να κουβαλάει τσιγγάνους? 
> Πάνε τα χαλιά, πάνε οι επενδύσεις, πάνε οι καμπίνες...
> Αλλα και τα φράγκα δέν θα ειναι λίγα... Τι λέτε ενα 50άρη την ημέρα θα το πιάνει???


   ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΓΓΑΝΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ... :Confused: 
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΕΣ.
ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΑΜΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ
ΛΙΓΟ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ
ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΡΑΚΟΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.
ΚΑΛΗ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΙ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥΣ..

----------


## Apostolos

Το σχόλιο αφορά τους Αλγερίνους και όχι φυσικά το τιμημένο πλήρωμα του Αριάδνη! Μην μας αρπάτε αμέσως απο τα μούτρα!!!!

----------


## ARISTARXOS

> Το σχόλιο αφορά τους Αλγερίνους και όχι φυσικά το τιμημένο πλήρωμα του Αριάδνη! Μην μας αρπάτε αμέσως απο τα μούτρα!!!!


ΚΑΘΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΠΑΞΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ.
ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΕΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΤΕΡΑ......
ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΤΕΛΗ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ...

----------


## MILTIADIS

εγω παντως την βλεπω να ξεκιναει δρομολογια προς χανια μερια σε κανενα διμηνο. :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> εγω παντως την βλεπω να ξεκιναει δρομολογια προς χανια μερια σε κανενα διμηνο.


Λες?? Μακάρι.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

περα απο αυτα που ακουω,το θεωρω και πολυ λογικο με βαση το οτι αποκλειεται να ''καθεται'' ολο τον χειμωνα κανοντας μονο σκαντζες στο ηρακλειο αφενος και αφετερου υπαρχει και η ''αορατη'' :Confused: απειλη των κοκκινων στη γραμμη μας.. :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> περα απο αυτα που ακουω,το θεωρω και πολυ λογικο με βαση το οτι αποκλειεται να ''καθεται'' ολο τον χειμωνα κανοντας μονο σκαντζες στο ηρακλειο αφενος και αφετερου υπαρχει και η ''αορατη''απειλη των κοκκινων στη γραμμη μας..


Σωστό και αυτό....Λες να γίνει τίποτα σε στυλ Παναγόπουλου, που τους έκανε να φοβηθούν και να μην μπει τιποτα μετά στην γραμμή και να μείνουμε με ΕΛΥΡΟ-ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ?? Δεν είναι και κακή ιδέα η κούκλα με τον ξάδερφο.... :Wink:  Αλλά και το κόκκινο δεν μας χαλάει....:mrgreen:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Σωστό και αυτό....Λες να γίνει τίποτα σε στυλ Παναγόπουλου, που τους έκανε να φοβηθούν και να μην μπει τιποτα μετά στην γραμμή και να μείνουμε με ΕΛΥΡΟ-ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ?? Δεν είναι και κακή ιδέα η κούκλα με τον ξάδερφο.... Αλλά και το κόκκινο δεν μας χαλάει....


 αν η ΑΝΕΚ σεβεται τον εαυτο της καταρχην,ειναι το καλυτερο πραγμα που εχει να κανει αυτο που λες!σκεψου νικο οτι υπαρχει κοσμος,μη σχετικος βεβαια με τα δικα μας :Wink: ,που νομιζει οτι το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ανηκει σε διαφορετικη εταιρεια απ οτι το ΛΑΤΩ!:mrgreen:λογικοτατο για τους μη γνωριζοντες οπως και η καθε συγκριση ανουσια...γι αυτο λοιπον προτεινω κι εγω ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.. :Cool: η ηρεμη δυναμη,η σιγουρη λυση βρε αδερφε!! :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> αν η ΑΝΕΚ σεβεται τον εαυτο της καταρχην,ειναι το καλυτερο πραγμα που εχει να κανει αυτο που λες!σκεψου νικο οτι υπαρχει κοσμος,μη σχετικος βεβαια με τα δικα μας,που νομιζει οτι το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ανηκει σε διαφορετικη εταιρεια απ οτι το ΛΑΤΩ!:mrgreen:λογικοτατο για τους μη γνωριζοντες οπως και η καθε συγκριση ανουσια...γι αυτο λοιπον προτεινω κι εγω ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ..η ηρεμη δυναμη,η σιγουρη λυση βρε αδερφε!!


Αυτό με το άλλη εταιρεία δεν πίστευα ότι θα το άκουγα....αλλά πάντα το λέμε και θα το λέμε ότι η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πάει πακέτο με τον ΕΛΥΡΟ....αν και χρειαζεται κερβάτια Μιλτο....αν περάσει από μετασκευή ίσως να μπει....Αλήθεια πόσο είναι το πρωτόκολλο τώρα?

----------


## heraklion

> Αλήθεια πόσο είναι το πρωτόκολλο τώρα?


 1860 επιβάτες!!! :Razz:

----------


## ARISTARXOS

ΑΝ ΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΣΑΝ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ΟΤΙ Η ΝΑΥΛΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 2010 ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΓΕΡΙΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΑ.
ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ-ΣΚΑΝΖΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΤΑΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΞΑΝΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΛΓΕΡΙΑ. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
ΝΟΜΟΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ.

----------


## vageliss23

Πάντως για σκάντζες των Νορβηγικών δεν ενδείκνυται η Αριάδνη λόγω ταχύτητας

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί πέρυσι οι Μινωικές ποιο είχαν ναυλώσει για να κάνει τις επισκευές των πλοίων της? Έτσι και αλλιώς το πλοίο θα σκαντζάρει τα Λευκά και τον Σοφοκλή

----------


## diagoras

> Πάντως για σκάντζες των Νορβηγικών δεν ενδείκνυται η Αριάδνη λόγω ταχύτητας


 Εγω πιστευω πως εγκρινεται.Εδω εχουν ερθει να τα σκατζαρουν τα ΛΕΥΚΑ και ο ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ που πανε με 22 μιλια.Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μπορει.Νομιζω τα σκαντζαρε και φετος

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Με μέγιστη 27μίλια και υπηρεσιακή 25μίλια (αν το ανοιξουν το βαπόρι) κι εγώ πιστέυω ότι άνετα τα σκατζάρει τα Νορβηγικά......

----------


## diagoras

> Με μέγιστη 27μίλια και υπηρεσιακή 25μίλια (αν το ανοιξουν το βαπόρι) κι εγώ πιστέυω ότι άνετα τα σκατζάρει τα Νορβηγικά......


 Μα δεν χρειαζεται και τοσο.Εδω και με 24 μιλια παει μια χαρα.Και φετος και Ανκονα και Βενετια με τοσα πηγαινε

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Σωστός απλά το τόνισα γιατί το καράβι έχει όντως καλό δρόμο.....

----------


## diagoras

> Σωστός απλά το τόνισα γιατί το καράβι έχει όντως καλό δρόμο.....


 Ναι καταλαβα απλως λεω οτι δεν ειναι αναγκη να ανοιγει τοσο.

----------


## mpakos

H Αριαδνη φωτογραφημενη στο λιμανι του πειρεα περισυ οταν πρωτοηρθε με τα χρωματα της hellenic seaways

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστουμε mpakos.Ειναι απιστευτο οτι καποιες τετοιες εικονες εχουν γινει σχεδον σπανιες

----------


## Ergis

> H Αριαδνη φωτογραφημενη στο λιμανι του πειρεα περισυ οταν πρωτοηρθε με τα χρωματα της hellenic seaways


Μας λειπεις πολυ κουκλα.........
Να σαι καλα συναδελφε για τις πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες.Οταν η αρχοντησσα ηταν ακομα στις ομορφιες της....
Κανενα καινουριο νεο εχουμε αραγε;;;;

----------


## .voyager

Αφού τις θεωρείς, Diagora, σπάνιες (μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στα σινιάλα της HSW), ορίστε δυό κι από μένα στην ηλιόλουστη Πάτρα και στο βροχερό Πειραιά  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Αφού τις θεωρείς, Diagora, σπάνιες (μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στα σινιάλα της HSW), ορίστε δυό κι από μένα στην ηλιόλουστη Πάτρα και στο βροχερό Πειραιά


ειναι σπανιες συναδελφε.....

----------


## diagoras

> Αφού τις θεωρείς, Diagora, σπάνιες (μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στα σινιάλα της HSW), ορίστε δυό κι από μένα στην ηλιόλουστη Πάτρα και στο βροχερό Πειραιά


 Ακριβως φιλε voyager για τα σινιαλα της HSW αναφερομαι :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

> Αφού τις θεωρείς, Diagora, σπάνιες (μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στα σινιάλα της HSW), ορίστε δυό κι από μένα στην ηλιόλουστη Πάτρα και στο βροχερό Πειραιά


Είσαι ωραίος ρε Χρήστο! Να 'σαι καλά! Ευχαριστούμε και τον φίλο mpakos!

----------


## Giovanaut

Και η Ροδος για την γραμμη της οποιας εχει δηλωθει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μαζι με το "νεο" πλοιο...????
Παραμυθι...????

----------


## ndimitr93

Χθές ενώ μίλαγα με έναν φίλο μου για την κούκλα, μου ήρθε μία σκέψη...Η κούκλα μόλις γυρίσει θα κάνει ένα μπανάκι πρώτα να ξεπλυθει γτ βρωμάει και μετά έρχεται η σειρά του ξαδέρφου για μπανάκι!! Οπότε βλέπω να αντικαθιστά τον Έλυρο κανα μήνα στα Χανιά και μετά έχει ο Θεός! :Wink:  Μην πώ ότι θα κάνει όλες τις σκάντζες... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εκτος και αν το δουμε στο ΒΑ Αιγαιο στη θεση του κουρασμενου Λισσος.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εκτος και αν το δουμε στο ΒΑ Αιγαιο στη θεση του κουρασμενου Λισσος.


Και εκεί μπορεί να το δούμε...αλλά σίγουρα θα περάσει από Χανιά....ποιος άλλος θα κάνει την σκάντζα του Έλυρος??

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ....ποιος άλλος θα κάνει την σκάντζα του Έλυρος??


το ΛΙΣ*SOS!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:*πλακιτσα φυσικα..

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σκατζα στον Ελυρο μπορει να κανει και ο Βενιζελος!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Χθές ενώ μίλαγα με έναν φίλο μου για την κούκλα, μου ήρθε μία σκέψη...Η κούκλα μόλις γυρίσει θα κάνει ένα μπανάκι πρώτα να ξεπλυθει γτ βρωμάει και μετά έρχεται η σειρά του ξαδέρφου για μπανάκι!! Οπότε βλέπω να αντικαθιστά τον Έλυρο κανα μήνα στα Χανιά και μετά έχει ο Θεός! Μην πώ ότι θα κάνει όλες τις σκάντζες...


*Mακάρι να αντικαταστήσει η Αρχόντισσα τον εξάδελφό της και να την καμαρώνουμε και εμείς εδώ στο Πειραιά και εσείς στα Χανιά......Ίδωμεν..... *

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σκατζα στον Ελυρο μπορει να κανει και ο Βενιζελος!


Θα είναι απότομη αλλαγή για τους Χανιώτες... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Θα είναι απότομη αλλαγή για τους Χανιώτες...


για ποτε την περιμενουμε περιπου να ερθει για δεξαμενισμο;;

----------


## MILTIADIS

> για ποτε την περιμενουμε περιπου να ερθει για δεξαμενισμο;;


 26 σεπτεμβριου κανει το τελευταιο δρομολογιο της στα ξενα,αρα κατα τις 28 θα την εχουμε!

----------


## Ergis

> 26 σεπτεμβριου κανει το τελευταιο δρομολογιο της στα ξενα,αρα κατα τις 28 θα την εχουμε!


ΑΜΗΝ!!:-|:-|

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ Ο ΒΑΡΔΙΝΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΝ HELLENIC SEAWAYS(ΠΟΥ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΤΥΧΗ :Sad: )Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ(ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ)??ΕΝΝΟΩ ,ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ (Η ΕΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΘΗΝΑ)ΚΑΙ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ HSW???

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δεν ξερω αν θεωρειται ατυχια το γεγονος οτι η *HELLENIC SEAWAYS* ελεγχεται οχι μονο απο τον Γ.ΒΑΡΔΙΝΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ αλλα και απο τους ΡΕΣΤΗ και ΧΑΤΖΗΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ,ατυχες θα ηταν αν μεταβιβαζονταν -η εταιρεια- σε τιποτα Ιταλους ....εκει να δεις καημους.

----------


## Ergis

> Δεν ξερω αν θεωρειται ατυχια το γεγονος οτι η *HELLENIC SEAWAYS* ελεγχεται οχι μονο απο τον Γ.ΒΑΡΔΙΝΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ αλλα και απο τους ΡΕΣΤΗ και ΧΑΤΖΗΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ,ατυχες θα ηταν αν μεταβιβαζονταν -η εταιρεια- σε τιποτα Ιταλους ....εκει να δεις καημους.


εγω εχω την αισθηση οτι θα την προσεχαν περισσοτερο την εταιρια...αλλα αυτο ειναι σε αλλο θεμα.*φυσικα ειναι κατι που απευχομαι*,ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα και για την κουκλα και για την ιστορικη εταιρια με οποια ονομασια και αν ειχε...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΜΑΘΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ 99% ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΌ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ.
ΜΟΝΟ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΚΟΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΑ "ΥΠΕΡΗΛΙΚΑ" ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ΑΥΘΗΜΕΡΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΕΜΑΘΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ 99% ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΌ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ.
> ΜΟΝΟ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΚΟΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΑ "ΥΠΕΡΗΛΙΚΑ" ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.
> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ΑΥΘΗΜΕΡΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.


Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεξαμενίστηκε τον Απρίλη....άρα το τελευταίο πλοίο που θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό θα είναι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα αντικαταστήσει το Αριάδνη το Κρητη 2 στο Ηράκλειο για να δεξαμενιστεί και μόλις τελειώσει, να πάει πάλι να αντικαταστήσει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τώρα που πήρε το κολάι :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ΕΜΑΘΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ 99% ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΌ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ.
> ΜΟΝΟ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΚΟΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΑ "ΥΠΕΡΗΛΙΚΑ" ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.
> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ΑΥΘΗΜΕΡΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.


Κι εγω το ιδιο εμαθα τη Δευτερα, αλλα δεν προλαβα να το γραψω....
Οτι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ θα αντικατασταθει για καποιο διαστημα απο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, αλλα μου εκανε κι εμενα εντυπωση μιας και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν εχει καιρο που βγηκε...
Ισως να μην ειναι δεξαμενισμος αλλα τιποτε αλλο...

Εχουμε πληροφοριες για το ποτε θα γινει, αν γινει...???

----------


## DimitrisT

Μακάρι να έρθει η Αριάδνη στη Χίο,να μας τρελάνει τελείως η ΑΝΕΚ.Στο σιτε της εταιρίας  τα δρομολόγια του Λισσός είναι μέχρι 29/10 οπότε μπορεί τότε να έρθει στα μέρη μας.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μακάρι να έρθει η Αριάδνη στη Χίο,να μας τρελάνει τελείως η ΑΝΕΚ.Στο σιτε της εταιρίας  τα δρομολόγια του Λισσός είναι μέχρι 29/10 οπότε μπορεί τότε να έρθει στα μέρη μας.


Ερε να δω ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμανι της Μυρινας...
Τι αλλο να ζητησω απ τη ζωη....

Φετος ελεγα να κατεβω τον χειμωνα στις σκαντζες των Κρητικων μεχρι Χανια, η Ηρακλειο, η στη Ροδο αν εμπαινε, μονο για χαρη της...

Αλλα τελικα παιζει να μου ανεβει αυτη....!!!

Καλα λενε αμα δεν παει ο Μωαμεθ στο βουνο, παει το βουνο στον Μωαμεθ....!!!

Οσο για 28η ελεγα να κατεβω μεχρι Σαμο και πισω με ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ με μια σταση στη Λημνο για ενα βραδυ....

Τωρα θα τα συνδυασω....
Μονο να μας ανεβει...!!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

> ΕΜΑΘΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑ 99% ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΌ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ.
> ΜΟΝΟ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΚΟΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΑ "ΥΠΕΡΗΛΙΚΑ" ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.
> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ΑΥΘΗΜΕΡΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.


Σπέσιαλ θα είναι αυτή η κίνηση.Και εγώ εύχομαι μιας και κάνω το δρομολόγιο Χίου-Μυτιλήνης να πάει εκεί. Αρχοντοβάπορο με την πλωράκλα του  :Cool:

----------


## ARMENISTIS

Symfona me dimosieuma topikis efimeridas RODIAKI to Ariadni xekinaei dromologia kormou Patmo Lero Kalymno Kw Rodo stis 1 oktovriou.

----------


## ARMENISTIS

Apo 1 noemvriou edw einai kai h efimerida
http://www.rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?page=12

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Apo 1 noemvriou edw einai kai h efimerida
> http://www.rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?page=12


ΣΤΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ HELLENIC SEAWAYS,ΙΣΧΥΕΙ??????
ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ??

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μήπως όταν τελειώσει η μετασκευή του ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΒΟΓΙΑΖΕΡ,να έρθει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Χανιά(με προσθήκη καμπινών βέβαια) και να πάει Δωδεκάνησα το ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΒΟΓΙΑΖΕΡ...? :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μήπως όταν τελειώσει η μετασκευή του ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΒΟΓΙΑΖΕΡ,να έρθει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Χανιά(με προσθήκη καμπινών βέβαια) και να πάει Δωδεκάνησα το ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΒΟΓΙΑΖΕΡ...?


Εγώ την βλέπω νωρίτερα στα Χανιά!! :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Νωρίτερα...?:-? Δεν νομίζω,μαλλον μόνο για σκάτζα.

----------


## Ergis

> Εγώ την βλέπω νωρίτερα στα Χανιά!!


Γιατι το λες αυτο;

----------


## ndimitr93

> Γιατι το λες αυτο;


Δεν θα πώ τίποτα παραπάνω για να μην βγω αναξιόπιστος.....κρατήστε μόνο το νωρίτερα....

----------


## MILTIADIS

πως θα παει δωδεκανησα το πλοιο απο τη στιγμη που το μαη θα ξαναφυγει??και μην μου πειτε οτι μετα θα μπει το βογιατζερ στη θεση του,γιατι το βογιατζερ απο μονο του δεν μπορει να το σηκωσει ολο το βαρος της γραμμης..

εγω πιστευω οτι τελικα δεν θα γινει τιποτα...καμια σκαντζα μονο και μετα...οτι γινεται καθε χρονο με τον ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟ δηλαδη..

----------


## Leo

Έχουμε κουράσει το θέμα Αριάδνη και έχουμε κάνει "ρόμπα" το Hellenic Voyager". Θα παρακαλέσω να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο και όταν γράφουμε κάτι να το γράφουμε εμεπεριστατομένα. Μην το καταντήσουμε μεσημεριανό κουτσομπολίστικο μαγκαζίνο το φόρουμ γιατί δεν λέει. ¨οταν γυρίσει η Αριαδνη θα μάθουμε που θα πάει. Υπάρχουν μέλη με έγκυρες πληροφορίες στο φόρουμ μας, που μας ενημερώνουν έγκαιρα και ουσιστικά. Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν χωρίς να βιαζόμαστε. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## vinman

8 Μαίου στον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55164

----------


## Ergis

με την ευχη να γυρισει πισω στα χρωματα που της ταιριαζουν....
αφιερωμενες στους leo,naxos,nissos mykonos,ndimitr93,tss apollon,xiniadakis,dimitris,scoufgian,roi,vortiger  n και σε ολους του λατρες του πλοιου αυτου....
ΜΑΙΟΣ 2009

----------


## ndimitr93

> με την ευχη να γυρισει πισω στα χρωματα που της ταιριαζουν....
> αφιερωμενες στους leo,naxos,nissos mykonos,ndimitr93,tss apollon,xiniadakis,dimitris,scoufgian,roi,vortiger  n και σε ολους του λατρες του πλοιου αυτου....
> ΜΑΙΟΣ 2009


Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο..!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> με την ευχη να γυρισει πισω στα χρωματα που της ταιριαζουν....
> αφιερωμενες στους leo,naxos,nissos mykonos,ndimitr93,tss apollon,xiniadakis,dimitris,scoufgian,roi,vortiger  n και σε ολους του λατρες του πλοιου αυτου....
> ΜΑΙΟΣ 2009


*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!Εγώ δεν θα σου ανταποδώσω με φωτογραφία της(γιατί δεν έχωops αλλά με μία υπόσχεση ότι σύντομα θα την καμαρώνεις με τα σινιάλα που της ταιριάζουν στο Virtual Sailor...*

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> με την ευχη να γυρισει πισω στα χρωματα που της ταιριαζουν....


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ Α.Π.Ο.Λ.Υ.Τ.Α. ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> με την ευχη να γυρισει πισω στα χρωματα που της ταιριαζουν....
> αφιερωμενες στους leo,naxos,nissos mykonos,ndimitr93,tss apollon,xiniadakis,dimitris,scoufgian,roi,vortiger  n και σε ολους του λατρες του πλοιου αυτου....
> ΜΑΙΟΣ 2009


πατριωτη, σ' ευχαριστω για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες της αρχοντησας! θα ανταποδωσω αμεσα σε καποιο θεμα απο πλοιο της ανεκ!

----------


## vinman

Με όποια χρώματα και αν βαφτεί,σε όποια γραμμή κι αν μπεί το σίγουρο είναι ότι το περιμένουμε όλοι με λαχτάρα....!!
Για όλους τους θαυμαστές του πλοίου...Ηράκλειο 9 Μαίου!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55331

----------


## dokimakos21

*ARIADNE στο Ηρακλειο 2-10-2008....*

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια γειτονα!!!Κουκλα η βαπορακλα!!!!Αντε με το καλο να μας ερθει πισω!

----------


## fourtounakis

Να δούμε ποιος θα την πρωτοχαρεί την κούκλα.Η εταιρία βεβαίωσε πως αρχές Νοεμβρίου κατεβαίνει Δωδεκάνησα.Να μου πείς,κανείς δεν ξέρει αν θα είναι το Αριάδνη ή κάποιο άλλο.

----------


## Ergis

> Να δούμε ποιος θα την πρωτοχαρεί την κούκλα.Η εταιρία βεβαίωσε πως αρχές Νοεμβρίου κατεβαίνει Δωδεκάνησα.Να μου πείς,κανείς δεν ξέρει αν θα είναι το Αριάδνη ή κάποιο άλλο.


εχω μια απορια....εκεινα τα 27,5 μιλια που λενε οτι πιανει τα εχει φτασει εδω στην ελλαδα;;και γενικως τα πιανει η κουκλα η ειναι μυθος;;;;;

----------


## Naias II

Στο αφιέρωμα του εφοπλιστή αναφέρει ο Α' Μηχανικός Κώστας Λαχανάς:
"_Ακόμα και μετά τη μετασκευή μπορούμε να πάμε και τους 27 κόμβους, γεγονός που δείχνει και τη σωστή δουλειά που έγινε από εμάς στο μηχανοστάσιο, αλλά και τη ποιότητα των συγκεκριμένων μηχανών"
_
Το παραπάνω νομίζω λύνει τις όποιες απορίες.
Να θυμηθούμε ότι στην καρδιά της Αριάδνης υπάρχει ένα ζεύγος ΝΚΚ-SEMT-Piels-tick 14 PC4-2V συνολικής ιπποδύναμης 46.200 ίππων

----------


## MILTIADIS

> εχω μια απορια....εκεινα τα 27,5 μιλια που λενε οτι πιανει τα εχει φτασει εδω στην ελλαδα;;και γενικως τα πιανει η κουκλα η ειναι μυθος;;;;;


 οταν ερχοταν χανια(με τα χρωματα της hsw)επιανε πολλες φορες πανω απο 26!αργοτερα δεν νομιζω να τα ξαναπιασε..

----------


## Ergis

> οταν ερχοταν χανια(με τα χρωματα της hsw)επιανε πολλες φορες πανω απο 26!αργοτερα δεν νομιζω να τα ξαναπιασε..


παντως στο συστημα το μεγαλυτερο που εχω δει να χτυπαει ειναι 25.οταν κατεβαινε απο πατρα προς πειραια....

και τωρα θα κανω την ερωτηση που παντα ηθελα να κανω...λιγο εκτος θεματος αλλλα θελω τα τα συγκρινω λιγο.....
ΤΟ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ 24 ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Ε;;;;;;

----------


## Naias II

Να σου βάλω μια σύγκριση:
Έλυρος: 35108 Hp
Αριάδνη: 46,200 Hp

Πολύ απλά την αρχόντισσα δεν τη φτάνει  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Οι συγκρίσεις με την ταχύτητα του Έλυρου αποσκοπούν κάπου?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Οι συγκρίσεις με την ταχύτητα του Έλυρου αποσκοπούν κάπου?


Αποσκοπούν, Συλβέστρο, στην πιθανή δρομολόγηση του Αριάδνη στα Χανιά μαζί με τον ξάδερφο....... :Wink:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΕΑΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ, ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ  ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΤΩ Η ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ??

----------


## Naias II

Εφόσον μπει Χανιά και εφόσον είναι Ανεκ οι ταχύτητες-ώρες θα παραμείνουν στα ίδια επίπεδα. Τίποτα παραπάνω-τίποτα λιγότερο.
Με ταχύτητα 25 κόμβους η Αριάδνη στοιχίζει στην εταιρεία 5 τόνους/ώρα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Οπότε κανονικά 21-22 να γίνει οικονομία σε αναλογία με το εισητήριο

----------


## Speedkiller

> Να σου βάλω μια σύγκριση:
> Έλυρος: 35108 Hp
> Αριάδνη: 46,200 Hp
> 
> Πολύ απλά την αρχόντισσα δεν τη φτάνει


Θα μπορούσε να είναι κάπως έτσι αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως οι ναυπηγοί της παρέας έχουν άλλη εντύπωση... :Wink: Δεν τα νωρίζω καλά αλλά δεν αρκεί μια απλη σύγκριση στην ιπποδύναμη των μηχανών!Είνα ΠΟΛΛΑ άλλα που καθορίζουν το θέμα της ταχύτητας!Η ιπποδύναμη θα ήταν αρκετή αν μιλούσαμε για απολύτως πανομοιότυπα πλοία αν και πάλι παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο και ο μειωτήρας και η μεγιστες στροφές των μηχανών ανα λεπτό!

----------


## thanos75

> Να δούμε ποιος θα την πρωτοχαρεί την κούκλα.Η εταιρία βεβαίωσε πως αρχές Νοεμβρίου κατεβαίνει Δωδεκάνησα.Να μου πείς,κανείς δεν ξέρει αν θα είναι το Αριάδνη ή κάποιο άλλο.


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα πως κανείς δεν ξέρει εάν θα είναι το Αριάδνη ή κάποιο άλλο.  Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι ο όμιλος θα θελήσει να κάνει τον επιχειρηματικό αντιπερισπασμό στα Δωδεκάνησα με κάποιο πλοίο.  Και μεταξύ μας θα ήταν καλό για τους Δωδεκανήσιους διότι η Attica έχει καταντήσει εκεί μονοπώλιο.

----------


## Giovanaut

Απο τον περασμενο Φλεβαρη εχω αυτο το εγγραφο στα χερια μου.
Προσεξτε τις 2 γραμμες που εχω τονισει με κοκκινο.

Τα σεναρια τα ειχαμε συζητησει και τοτε και μαλιστα ειχε ειπωθει οτι το ΥΠΟ ΑΓΟΡΑ, ισως αναφερονταν στο  VOYAGER...

Και απο οτι γραφεται και στο ιντερνετ αλλα και τα ιδια τα γεγονοτα αυτο δειχνουν...

Βεβαια Αγνωσται αι Βουλαι.....!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι είναι δηλωμένο ως υπό δρομολόγηση από HSW  :Cool:

----------


## Ergis

> Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι είναι δηλωμένο ως υπό δρομολόγηση από HSW


μακαρι παιδια μακαρι....αν και προσωπικα εχω παει να ειμαι αισιοδοξος για το μελλον της αγαπημενης μου εταιριας....:cry::cry:η συγχωνευση θεωρω ειναι αναποφευκτη με την ανεκ....15 εκ ευρω ειναι αυτα....δεν ειναι καθολου αμεληταιο ποσο....:cry::cry:

----------


## sg3

αυτα τα πλοια που βλεπουμε ειναι ολα τα αυτα που υπαρχουν στην ελλαδα?(εσωτερικες γραμμες)

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> αυτα τα πλοια που βλεπουμε ειναι ολα τα αυτα που υπαρχουν στην ελλαδα?(εσωτερικες γραμμες)


Αυτά τα δρομολόγια τα έχουν πάρει τα καράβια αυτά???????

----------


## Ergis

> Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι είναι δηλωμένο ως υπό δρομολόγηση από HSW


επισης αν ειχατε παει ποτε στο yen.gr για να δειτε τα δρομολογια οταν εκανε ακομα εδω η κουκλα δρομολογια στην ακρη ακρη που αναγραφονται οι εταιριες των πλοιων,στο αριαδνη εγραφε hsw,αν και ηταν ναυλωμενο στην ανεκ.οποτε ας μην αποκλεισουμε να γινει κατι αντιστοιχο...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αυτά τα δρομολόγια τα έχουν πάρει τα καράβια αυτά???????


Υποτιθεται οτι θα τις παρουν απο Νοεμβριο..!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι είναι δηλωμένο ως υπό δρομολόγηση από HSW


Δυστυχως απο εδω και κατω μαλλον δεν εχει νοημα να περιμενουμε αλλαγη σινιαλων....

Μπορει να δηλωθηκε ετσι αλλα ισως δεν εχει σημασια....

Και απο οτι ειχα ακουσει και παλαιοτερα το πλοιο δεν ειναι ναυλωμενο αλλα ανηκει στην ΑΝΕΚ...!!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Δυστυχως απο εδω και κατω μαλλον δεν εχει νοημα να περιμενουμε αλλαγη σινιαλων....
> 
> Μπορει να δηλωθηκε ετσι αλλα ισως δεν εχει σημασια....
> 
> Και απο οτι ειχα ακουσει και παλαιοτερα το πλοιο δεν ειναι ναυλωμενο αλλα ανηκει στην ΑΝΕΚ...!!!


AN HTAN EΤΣΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ SITE ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> AN HTAN EΤΣΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ SITE ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΛΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ!!!


Αφ' ενος δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος, αλλα το ειχα ακουσει απο στελεχος της ΑΝΕΚ...

Και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι κοινο σε ολους αυτο...

Αλλα και παλι με επιφυλαξη...!!!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Αφ' ενος δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος, αλλα το ειχα ακουσει απο στελεχος της ΑΝΕΚ...
> 
> Και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι κοινο σε ολους αυτο...
> 
> Αλλα και παλι με επιφυλαξη...!!!!


ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ..ΚΡΙΜΑ!! :Sad:  :Sad: 

ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗ ΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΤΩΡΑ??? :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Απο πληροφορηση που ειχα...
Πολυ πιθανον το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ να κανει εμφανιση στο Β.Α. Αιγαιο προς αντικατασταση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, για σχετικα μεγαλο διαστημα μιας και ο ΙΑΠΩΝΑΣ εχει κουραστει (προβληματα)...!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Θα είναι μια καλή αφορμή να επισκευθώ το νησί μου πάλι!

----------


## Ergis

> Απο πληροφορηση που ειχα...
> Πολυ πιθανον το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ να κανει εμφανιση στο Β.Α. Αιγαιο προς αντικατασταση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, για σχετικα μεγαλο διαστημα μιας και ο ΙΑΠΩΝΑΣ εχει κουραστει (προβληματα)...!!!!


υποθετω οτι με τον ορο ιαπωνα αναφερεσαι στο λισσος... :Confused:

----------


## Giovanaut

> υποθετω οτι με τον ορο ιαπωνα αναφερεσαι στο λισσος...


Σωστα υποθετεις, επρεπε να διευκρινιστει γιατι τα βαπορακια ειναι συμπατριωτες....!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Η κουκλα μας στις 28 ανεβαινει...????

----------


## gtogias

> Η κουκλα μας στις 28 ανεβαινει...????


 
28 ποιανού? Και στο Β Αιγαίο πότε?

----------


## Leo

Θα πάτε ταξιδάκι με την κουκλάρα?  :Very Happy:  κι εγώ θέλω.

----------


## Giovanaut

> 28 ποιανού? Και στο Β Αιγαίο πότε?


Ρωταω....
Δεν ενημερωνω....

Νομιζω πως ειχε γραφτει πως στις 28/09 τελειωνει τη θητεια της κατω....
Για αυτο ρωταω...

Οσο για το Β.Α. Αιγαιο, δεν ειναι κατι σιγουρο...!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> Θα πάτε ταξιδάκι με την κουκλάρα?  κι εγώ θέλω.


Και εγω θελω ,αλλα λιγο δυσκολο να βρω χρονο :Sad:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Θα πάτε ταξιδάκι με την κουκλάρα?  κι εγώ θέλω.


Αν τελικως μας ερθει...
Δεσμευομαι για ταξιδι και ισως και με το πρωτο δρομολογιο....!!!!!

----------


## gtogias

> Θα πάτε ταξιδάκι με την κουκλάρα?  κι εγώ θέλω.


Περιμένω την επίσημη αναγγελία μιας και μέσα στοκτώβριο λέω να πάω μέχρι τη Χίο.

Για να δούμε, θα μας κάνει τη χάρη ο σύντεκνος?

----------


## Giovanaut

Αν παντως καποιος γνωριζει ποτε επιστρεφει στην Ελλαδα, ας μας το πει...!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Νομιζω οτι ειχε δωθει τελευταια δρομολογιο για αυριο και γυρναει παλι στα πατρια εδαφη.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Νομιζω οτι ειχε δωθει τελευταια δρομολογιο για αυριο και γυρναει παλι στα πατρια εδαφη.


Ευχαριστουμε diagora...!!!!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Για τις 28 του Σεμπτεμβρη αφιξη Περαμα/Νεο Μωλο,με πρωτο ταξιδι για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 
11 Οκτωβρη εχει διαρευσει...

----------


## Naias II

> Περιμένω την επίσημη αναγγελία μιας και μέσα στοκτώβριο λέω να πάω μέχρι τη Χίο.
> 
> Για να δούμε, θα μας κάνει τη χάρη ο σύντεκνος?


1.Από ότι άκουσα 28 Σεπτέμβρη έρχεται η Αριάδνη και θα δέσει για την ετήσια ακινησία του 1 μήνα, άρα κομματάκι δύσκολο μέσα στον Οκτώβριο για ταξίδι.

2. Όσον αφορά τη δρομολόγηση κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα αντικαταστήσει το Λισσός, αυτό όμως δεν αποκλείει το Κρήτη ΙΙ στη θέση του Λισσός.

----------


## OLENI

Ελπίζω να μην την έχουν καταστρέψει εκεί στην " αραπιά"

----------


## dokimakos21

Οι δικες μ πληροφοριες λενε για επιστροφη 28-29/9 κ μολις 4 μερες να κα8ησει το πλοιο.....Τωρα για δρομολογια δεν ξερω ουτε εχς ακουσει κατι....Θα μαθω ομως...... :Cool:

----------


## ULYSE

October 03, 2009 teleftea afixi sto ORAN k lixi navlosimfonou gia ti periodo.
Tha to doume sto Pirea ochi prin  :Razz: October 07 [noris to proi]. :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

> October 03, 2009 teleftea afixi sto ORAN k lixi navlosimfonou gia ti periodo.
> Tha to doume sto Pirea ochi prin October 07 [noris to proi].


εκει θα ειμαστε!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Έρχεται!!! Έρχεται!!! :Wink: 
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...MMSI=240580000

----------


## konigi

¶ρα λογικά τετάρτη πρώτα ο θεός θα είναι εδω!!!
Μια χαρά!!! Ξέρουμε που θα το πει μετα την επιστροφή της?

----------


## .voyager

¶ντε, με το καλό. Γιατί έχει πολλούς λάτρεις και φανατικούς! Μια φώτο της για να τους προθερμάνει  :Wink: 

IMG_0509.JPG

----------


## nautical96

για σας πότε θα έρθει το Αριάνδη?

----------


## Rocinante

> για σας πότε θα έρθει το Αριάνδη?


Σε μερικες ωρες  :Wink: 

ari.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

11/10/09 Πρωτο δρομολογιο
Παμε Ηρακλειο;
χαχαχα!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

> 11/10/09 Πρωτο δρομολογιο
> Παμε Ηρακλειο;
> χαχαχα!!!


Ακριβώς φίλε Μπάμπη.Έχουν περαστεί τα δρομολόγια και στο σύστημα κρατήσεων .

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοίο μόλις μπήκε στα Ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα!!!! :Very Happy: 
Καλώς ήρθες πάλι!!!!

----------


## alex29

to ploio einai stin kalamata..

----------


## Giovanaut

Μεχρι ποτε θα κανει το Ηρακλειο...?????????

----------


## hsw

Σύμφωνα με το openseas, 31 Οκτωβρίου είναι το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο και από 1 Νοεμβρίου επιστρέφει το Κρήτη Ι από Ηράκλειο για Πειραιά στη θέση της Αριάδνης. Από εκεί  και πέρα... Το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο πάντως που εμφανίζεται για το Λισσός είναι στις 29/10 στις 17.00 για Χίο- Μυτιλήνη- Λήμνο- Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Leo

Να την η κουκλάρα, στην κίτρινη...., καλώς μας ήρθε!!! Λίγο μικρή βέβαια μας την επιστρέφουν οι Αλγερινοί, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του ais, αλλά θα μεγαλώσει... :Wink: 

ariadne.JPG

----------


## Ergis

η κουκλα μας ειναι εδω και δηλωνει ΠΑΡΟΥΣΑ....ελπιζω να μην της αλλαξουν συντομα χρωματα για να προλαβω να την απαθανατησω και με αυτα...οσο για τα μελλοντικα της χρωματα το σχολιο μου ειναι ΕΝΑ........:cry::cry::cry::cry:.......

----------


## Speedkiller

> η κουκλα μας ειναι εδω και δηλωνει ΠΑΡΟΥΣΑ....ελπιζω να μην της αλλαξουν συντομα χρωματα για να προλαβω να την απαθανατησω και με αυτα...οσο για τα μελλοντικα της χρωματα το σχολιο μου ειναι ΕΝΑ........:cry::cry::cry::cry:.......


H τσιμινιέρα έχει ήδη κιτρινίσει!

----------


## Ergis

μια μερα δεν μπορουσαν να περιμενουν αυτοι οι μπογιατζιδες;;;;;;;αυριο ανεβαινω ο ερμος.......

----------


## Speedkiller

Ορίστε και μια γεύση...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59861

----------


## Ergis

> Ορίστε και μια γεύση...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59861


αυτα ειναι τα ασχημα......:cry::cry::cry::cry:......

----------


## ndimitr93

Η κούκλα μας μετακόμισε στο dock 3.......
ariadne.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Η κούκλα μας εγκατέλειψε τον Πειραιά.......
> ariadne.jpg
> Πηγή


 
θα αλλαξει θεση...απλα...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σύμφωνα με το openseas, 31 Οκτωβρίου είναι το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο και από 1 Νοεμβρίου επιστρέφει το Κρήτη Ι από Ηράκλειο για Πειραιά στη θέση της Αριάδνης. Από εκεί  και πέρα... Το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο πάντως που εμφανίζεται για το Λισσός είναι στις 29/10 στις 17.00 για Χίο- Μυτιλήνη- Λήμνο- Θεσσαλονίκη.


Μακαρι γιατι εχθες με στενοχωρησε η ιδεα του να μην μας ανεβει η "Πριγκιπεσσα"...........

Καλως μας ηρθες κουκλα.......

Ο Πειραιας απο σημερα ειναι πιο ομορφος!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μακαρι γιατι εχθες με στενοχωρησε η ιδεα του να μην μας ανεβει η "Πριγκιπεσσα"...........


Ωχ κατάλαβα.. Πάλι καρτέρι στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης θα στήσουμε αλλά για την Αριάδνη και όχι για τον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ..  :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ωχ κατάλαβα.. Πάλι καρτέρι στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης θα στήσουμε αλλά για την Αριάδνη και όχι για τον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ..


Δεσμευομαι να μην χασω ουτε δρομολογιο Ακη....
Μοναχα να μας την κανει την τιμη.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Για πρώτη φορά ευχαριστιέμε το κιτρίνισμα της Αριάδνης! Απο τους μαο μάο η Κρήτη είναι παράδεισος!!! Αντε αλάχτε και το μπλέ του σκαριού γιατι δέν πάει...

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Το μπλε παίδες της πηγαίνει νομίζω πολυ! Αλλοστε να ξεχωρίζει ότι το βαπόρι ανήκει στην θυγατρική εταιρία..Εάν μπει ρόδο η χίο μυτιλήνη θα έχουμε μάχες ειδικά κάτω..........!!

----------


## giorgos....

η Αριάδνη χθές μετακόμησε απο τον ΟΛΠ και έδεσε δίπλα απο το Blue Star 2

PA080066.jpg
PA080072.jpg

----------


## raflucgr

Definetely one the nicest Ferries...

----------


## thanos75

Όντως το μπλε της πάει περισσότερο...Αλήθεια μετά την 1η Νοεμβρίου που επιστρέφει το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι στο Ηράκλειο, πού θα μπει η Αριάδνη? Δωδεκάνησα όπως είχε πει το σχετικό δελτίο τύπου της HSW πέρσι?

----------


## cpt babis

Mια Αριαδνη για τον Γιωργο(Εργη)
DSC00426.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Mια Αριαδνη για τον Γιωργο(Εργη)
> DSC00426.JPG


Ακόμα δεν αναρώσαμε και αρχίσαμε τις βόλτες στα λιμάνια ε?Κάτσε λίγο στο κρεβάτι σου να αναρώσεις παιδί μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Να σαι καλά για την φωτό

----------


## Ergis

> Για πρώτη φορά ευχαριστιέμε το κιτρίνισμα της Αριάδνης! Απο τους μαο μάο η Κρήτη είναι παράδεισος!!! Αντε αλάχτε και το μπλέ του σκαριού γιατι δέν πάει...


τι λες βρε καπτεν......σε ειχα και σε εκτιμηση.....

αυριο επιστρεφω στη ναξο με πολυ πλουσιο υλικο.......παρα πολυ...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη φωτογραφια της κουκλας στον Πειραια.Καλα της δρομολογια. 
peiraeus 020.JPG

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Aπο 1/11/2009 τι δρομολογιο θα κανει?????????

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία γωνία φωτογραφίας φίλε diagora!

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Aπο 1/11/2009 τι δρομολογιο θα κανει?????????



ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ.

----------


## Apostolos

Το αγαπητό πλοίο την νύχτα...

ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## polykas

_To αγαπητό πλοίο την ημέρα..._

polykas.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Mια Αριαδνη για τον Γιωργο(Εργη)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60063


τωρα την ειδα..σευχαριστω παρα πολυ καπτεν για την αφιερωση.
θα ρωτησω κατι μαλλον πολυ παρατολμο.....η ναυλωση απο την ανεκ ανανεωθηκε τελικα;αν οχι ποτε τελειωνει;

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια γιατι τετοια ησυχια....???
Πως και πως την περιμεναμε και τωρα υπνος...???

Για να παρουν φωτια οι καμερες...!!!!!!!!


Ξερει κανεις τι προκειται να κανει μετα το Ηρακλειο...????

----------


## diagoras

Οριστε η κουκλα giovanaut. 
peiraeus 032.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Οριστε η κουκλα giovanaut. 
> peiraeus 032.JPG


Να εισαι καλα diagoras.... Ευχαριστω πολυ..!!!
Ετσι μπραβο, της αξιζει η προσοχη μας...!!!!

Οσο για το ερωτημα μου, ισχυει ακομη...!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Μία καλοκαιρινή αναχώρηση από την Σούδα.....Αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
DSC00224.JPG
Sorry για την ποιότητα αλλά τότε δεν διαθέταμε μέσα.... :Wink:

----------


## thanos75

Τελικά αντικατέστησε το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι στη γραμμή του Ηρακλείου

----------


## Black Flag

Γιατί δεν το' χει στην νέα σελίδα η ANEK;

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Γιατί δεν το' χει στην νέα σελίδα η ANEK;


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ HELLENIC SEAWAYS ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 1!

----------


## Leo

Κάποιος πρέπει να πει στο πλοίο να διωρθώσει τα στοιχεία του στο AIS. Είναι κρίμα ένας τέτοιος βάπορας να φαίνεται στον χάρτη τόσο μικρός, δεν είναι?

ariadni.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Κάποιος πρέπει να πει στο πλοίο να διωρθώσει τα στοιχεία του στο AIS. Είναι κρίμα ένας τέτοιος βάπορας να φαίνεται στον χάρτη τόσο μικρός, δεν είναι?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62701


Τόσες μέρες το βλέπω και δεν μιλώ γιατι θα εκραγώ :Mad: .....αλλά ευτυχώς το παρατήρησε και κάποιος..... :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> Κάποιος πρέπει να πει στο πλοίο να διωρθώσει τα στοιχεία του στο AIS. Είναι κρίμα ένας τέτοιος βάπορας να φαίνεται στον χάρτη τόσο μικρός, δεν είναι?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62701


Συμφωνω και εγω μαζι σου...
Ποσα μετρα ειναι η κουκλα?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Συμφωνω και εγω μαζι σου...
> Ποσα μετρα ειναι η κουκλα?


Δόξα τω Θεώ 196!!!

----------


## leonidas

> Δόξα τω Θεώ 196!!!


Ευχαριστω πολυ.
Θα στειλω e-mail στο ais ωστε να το διορθωσουν...

----------


## Leo

Δεν διορθώνεται από πουθενά αλλού, εκτός από την συσκευή του ais πάνω στό πλοίο!

----------


## leonidas

> Δεν διορθώνεται από πουθενά αλλού, εκτός από την συσκευή του ais πάνω στό πλοίο!


Εγω τωρα το εστειλα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δεν πειραζει, μια προσπαθεια δεν βλαπτει... :Cool: 

Καλη σας νυχτα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Και καλα εκανες Λεωνιδα αλλα η κουκλα δεν μυκραινει ποτε...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Χέραιτε!2 φωτο της κουκλάρας μας,της Αριαδνάρας μας,σήμερα το πρωί 30.10.2009 στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!Απολαυστε το μεγαλείο της....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62814

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62815

----------


## Apostolos

Θα μπορούσε άνετα να δούλευε τους πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες και το μπαρκαρίζο στο Ηράκλειο...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Θα μπορούσε άνετα να δούλευε τους πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες και το μπαρκαρίζο στο Ηράκλειο...


 Φίλε Απόστολε να σου πω οτι ενω φαίνεται στην φωτό οτι μπορει άνετα να ρίξει τους πλαινούς καταπέλτες στην πραγματικότητα δεν το βολέυει καθόλου το πλοίο σε εκείνο το σημείο προσδεσής του διότι,στον πρυμνιαίο πλαινό καταπέλτη στο σημείο που είναι να ακουμπησει την προβλήτα ο καταπέλτης βρίσκεται ο φράχτης κ 2 μπίντες ενω στον πλώριο καταπέλτη ο μισός θα πατάει προβλήτα κ ο άλλος μισός θα κρέμεται πανω απο την θάλασσα...το μόνο πλοίο το οποίο εχει καταφέρει κ εχει ανοίξει τον πλαινό καταπέλτη είναι το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β.!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Χέραιτε!2 φωτο της κουκλάρας μας,της Αριαδνάρας μας,σήμερα το πρωί 30.10.2009 στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!Απολαυστε το μεγαλείο της....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62814
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62815


Τι πραγμα ομως σου ειναι αυτο το βαπορι...!!!!
Μεγαλειο...!!!

Ευχαριστουμε για την ανταποκριση απο τη Λεβεντογεννα Κρητη..!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Aρτέμη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες της κούκλας στο Ηράκλειο...Να είσαι καλά!!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aριαδνη*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009. 

PHOTO 011.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Στη γραμμή Βενετίας το Αριάδνη παίδες........η συζήτηση για το θέμα γίνεται *εδώ*

----------


## hsw

Η Αριάδνη φαίνεται τώρα πια περίπου στις κανονικές της διαστάσεις!! (180x20)

----------


## Leo

> Η Αριάδνη φαίνεται τώρα πια περίπου στις κανονικές της διαστάσεις!! (180x20)


Μπορεί κάποιοι να μας διάβασαν και πέρασαν τα σωστά στοιχεία.

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι όμως τουλάχιστο αυτός που πειράζει την συσκευή, να βάλει και τα σωστά στοιχεία του πλοίου του δηλ 196Χ27
Ακομα και εδώ θέλουμε να μηδενίσουμε το καλύτερο πλοίο του Αιγαίου  :Smile:

----------


## gtogias

Η κουκλάρα με τα πιο όμορφα της σινιάλα στον Πειραιά. Εποχή Στρίντζη που όλα φαίνονταν διαφορετικά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63453

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ χαραστηριστικη η φωτογραφια σου φιλε Γιωργο...
Η Κουκλα σε ολο της το μεγαλειο!!! :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε gtogias για την φωτογραφια.Αυτα τα χρωματα της πηγαιναν γαντι της αρχοντισσας

----------


## Ergis

> Η κουκλάρα με τα πιο όμορφα της σινιάλα στον Πειραιά. Εποχή Στρίντζη που όλα φαίνονταν διαφορετικά:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63453


Νομιζω οτι γενικα η δημοσιευση σου τα λεει ΟΛΑ ΟΛΑ.Νασαι καλα συναδελφε.

----------


## gtogias

Δεν είναι κρίμα για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να μην έχει βρεθεί ένας ρόλος μόνιμος? 

Υπάρχουν (πλέον) πολλά τέτοια κουκλιά στο μεγάλο λιμάνι?


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63833

----------


## Ergis

μακαρινα την ξαναδουμε ετσι......και ας μην εχει μονιμο ρολο.εκτιμω οτι η hsw δεν θα αφηνε την ναυαρχιδα της ετσι σε δευτερη μοιρα......ειτε εδω ειτε στην αδριατικη θα της εδινε καποιο ρολο.

να σαι καλα συναδελφε.
προσωπικα μου ξυπνησες ενδοξες ευχαριστες αναμνησεις....
μακαρι να ξαναρθουν....

----------


## diagoras

Φιλε gtogias υπαρχουν αλλα με ασχημο μακιγιαζ.Αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε μια ειναι η κουκλα και ας ειναι ασχημα μακιγιαρισμενη

----------


## nautical96

μερικές απο το εσωτερικό του

----------


## giannisk88

> μακαρινα την ξαναδουμε ετσι......και ας μην εχει μονιμο ρολο.εκτιμω οτι η hsw δεν θα αφηνε την ναυαρχιδα της ετσι σε δευτερη μοιρα......ειτε εδω ειτε στην αδριατικη θα της εδινε καποιο ρολο.
> 
> να σαι καλα συναδελφε.
> προσωπικα μου ξυπνησες ενδοξες ευχαριστες αναμνησεις....
> μακαρι να ξαναρθουν....


Σωστοοος!!!Αν και πλέον ΑΝΕΚ και HSW τείνουν να γίνουν 1.
Σε λίγο καιρό πιστεύω θα λέμε HSW και θα εννούμε ΑΝΕΚ και το αναποδο.
Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς.

----------


## Leo

Τι σημασία έχουν τα σινιάλα? Όταν ένα βαπόρι είναι κουκλάρα το καμαρώνεις με ότι κι αν φοράει..... Εδώ το χάραμα της 05.11.09 στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Συμφωνώ Κάπτεν Λεό!!!Όταν ένα πλοίο είναι κουκλάρα(σαν την Αριάδνη) δεν έχει σημασία τι σινιάλα φοράει(άσχετα από τις προτιμήσεις του καθένα..)..
Την φωτογραφία δεν την σχολιάζω....Απλά τέλεια!!!!*

----------


## giannis95

Σε εκδρομή που πραγματοποιήσαμε το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου 7/11/09 με τον συνάδελφο nidimitr93.....!!! :Very Happy: 
Αφιερωμένη στον nidimitr93,Nissos Mykonos και καπετάν Leo...!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

Nikos.jpg

----------


## Leo

Βρε τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει....  :Very Happy: . Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Τι σημασία έχουν τα σινιάλα? Όταν ένα βαπόρι είναι κουκλάρα το καμαρώνεις με ότι κι αν φοράει..... Εδώ το χάραμα της 05.11.09 στο Ηράκλειο.


Captain απλα ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ και ιδιαιτερη μιας που ειναι νυχτερινη στο Ηρακλειο!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ακριβώς κάπτεν ! Αλλά κι όταν το πάθος αγγίζει την φωτογραφική τότε όλα γίνονται μαγικά ! Υπέροχος !

----------


## ndimitr93

Ariadne.....
Heraklio Port.....

Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Captain Nionios, Thanasis89, giannis95, MILTIADIS, Nissos Mykonos και cpt babis.... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα ! Κάτι συνέβει εκεί στα Ανατολικά ή είναι ιδέα μου !  :Very Happy:  Πάντως σας χαίρομαι ! Βγάλατε υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ! Μπράβο !

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Απαστράπτουσα  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Αριάδνη....
Ηράκλειο...

Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Captain Nionios, Thanasis89, giannis95, MILTIADIS, Nissos Mykonos, Giwrgos1980 και cpt babis....:wink:

----------


## diagoras

Λαμπει η κουκλα.Ωραιος Νικο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πανέμορφη η κούκλα !!!!Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα χθες να την φωτογραφίσω στο Πειραιά αλλά θα το κάνω το Σάββατο!!!
Πολύ όμορφες και οι δύο φωτογραφίες της Αρχόντισσας Νίκο!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!*

----------


## diagoras

Και η κουκλα στον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους leo,ndimitr93,nissos mykonos,artmios sintihakis,giannis95 
peiraeus 034.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

πανεμορφο πλοιο ndmitr93 σε ευχαριστω!!δυστυχως ουτε και φετος η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα μας κανει την χαρη στα χανια.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> πανεμορφο πλοιο ndmitr93 σε ευχαριστω!!δυστυχως ουτε και φετος η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα μας κανει την χαρη στα χανια..


Και επειδή δεν πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό, πήγε το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ..... :Wink:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Για δείτε εδώ για που έχει δρομολόγιο το πλοιο στις 24/11.....
http://web.anek.gr/portal/page/porta...tes_Timetables

----------


## Apostolos

*Μυτιλήνη!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## DimitrisT

Τι βόμβα είναι αυτή μεσημεριάτικα!!!!!!!!! Η Αριάδνη  στη *Χίο*  :Surprised: :shock::shock:

----------


## Naias II

*Απίστευτο!!!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Τελικά το Βορείο Αιγαίο θα έχει την χαρά να γνωρίσει αυτό το υπέροχο πλοίο!!!*

----------


## opelmanos

Kαλά παιδιά έχω ΄χασει τον ύπνο μου !Από το Αλγέρι την Μασαλία που ήταν ναυλωμένο το καλοκαίρι στην ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ.*Απίστευτο*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ήταν αναμενόμενο.. Αφού το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ θα εξαφανιστεί για την ετησία του ή το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα έμπαινε στη Γραμμή ή κάποιο από τα αδερφάκια ΚΡΉΤΗ Ι ή ΙΙ..
Ο "χοντρός" δεν νομίζω ότι θα έμπαινε..

----------


## Giovanaut

Τελικα αυτο που ειχαμε πει πριν 1,5 μηνα...
Επαληθευετε....

Ερε γλεντια...!!!
Φανταστειτε τον καπτα Διαμαντη σε τετοιο εργαλειο..!!!
Απιθανο διδυμο...!!!

ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΜΑΙ...!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τελικα αυτο που ειχαμε πει πριν 1,5 μηνα...
> Επαληθευετε....
> 
> Ερε γλεντια...!!!
> Φανταστειτε τον καπτα Διαμαντη σε τετοιο εργαλειο..!!!
> Απιθανο διδυμο...!!!
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΜΑΙ...!!!!


Εσύ κανόνισε την πορεία σου... Θα πάμε να το υποδεχτούμε όπως υποδεχτήκαμε και τον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ. :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

Κι ακομα καλυτερα..!!!
Το ομορφοτερο βαπορι του Αιγαιου ειναι....!!!

28/11 Πρωτο δρομολογιο απο Θεσσαλονικη...!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Κι ακομα καλυτερα..!!!
> Το ομορφοτερο βαπορι του Αιγαιου ειναι....!!!
> 
> 28/11 Πρωτο δρομολογιο απο Θεσσαλονικη...!!!!


Kανόνισε να μείνει πάλι η φωτογραφική σου από μπαταρία.. Μετά θα δω πόσο καλός χειμερινός κολυμβητής είσαι...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Εγώ πάντος αν δεν δω δεν πιστεύω.... :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο "χοντρός" δεν νομίζω ότι θα έμπαινε..


ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ? :Razz:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ?


Ο Βενιζέλος..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο Βενιζέλος..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Α καλά εώ για τον ΈΛΥΡΟ νόμισα  :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Α καλά εώ για τον ΈΛΥΡΟ νόμισα


Όχι ρε συ.. τον παρομοίασα με τον πολιτικό τον Βενιζέλο.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Βέβαια με ταχύτητες αλά Λισσός......
12.5 ώρες το δρομολόγιο
Θα έλεγα κρίμα γιατί το βαπόρι έχει φοβερές δυνατότητες, αλλά έτσι μας έχει συνηθίσει η ΑΝΕΚ τι να κάνουμε;  :Razz: 
Όπως και να έχει αν μου δινόταν η ευκαιρία, θα πήγαινα ένα ταξίδι μαζί του φανατικά..... :Cool:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Βέβαια με ταχύτητες αλά Λισσός......
> 12.5 ώρες το δρομολόγιο
> Θα έλεγα κρίμα γιατί το βαπόρι έχει φοβερές δυνατότητες, αλλά έτσι μας έχει συνηθίσει η ΑΝΕΚ τι να κάνουμε; 
> Όπως και να έχει αν μου δινόταν η ευκαιρία, θα πήγαινα ένα ταξίδι μαζί του φανατικά.....



Eίναι αλήθεια πως εμάς στο βόρειο αιγάιο μας έχει σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση η ΑΝΕΚ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ομως και γω θα θελα να το κάνω αυτό το ταξίδι έστω κ έτσι...

----------


## douzoune

Αν θυμάμαι καλά και το Κρήτη ΙΙ που είχε μπει στην γραμμή ταξίδευε με 21 μίλια απλά παρέμενε περισσότερη ώρα στην Χίο ώστε να φτάνει τις ίδιες ώρες. Οπότε προφανώς κάτι αντίστοιχο θα δούμε και με την Αριάδνη. Η ΑΝΕΚ μάλλον δεν θέλει να "χαλάσει" τις ώρες αφιξοαναχωρήσεων ώστε να μην μπερδέψει τους επιβάτες.

----------


## Naias II

Αυτό είναι το λιγότερο, τα καύσιμα σκέφτεται.......

----------


## thanos75

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά και το Κρήτη ΙΙ που είχε μπει στην γραμμή ταξίδευε με 21 μίλια απλά παρέμενε περισσότερη ώρα στην Χίο ώστε να φτάνει τις ίδιες ώρες. Οπότε προφανώς κάτι αντίστοιχο θα δούμε και με την Αριάδνη. Η ΑΝΕΚ μάλλον δεν θέλει να "χαλάσει" τις ώρες αφιξοαναχωρήσεων ώστε να μην μπερδέψει τους επιβάτες.


 Πάντως καλά θα ήταν από την επόμενη δρομολογιακή περίοδο τόσο η ΑΝΕΚ όσο και η hsw (ή και όποια άλλη εταιρεία επιθυμεί να δραστηριοποιηθεί στη γραμμή) να ξανασκεφθούν την περίπτωση του μεσημεριανού δρομολογίου από τον Πειραιά με άφιξη νωρίς το βράδυ στη Μυτιλήνη

----------


## opelmanos

> να ξανασκεφθούν την περίπτωση του μεσημεριανού δρομολογίου από τον Πειραιά με άφιξη νωρίς το βράδυ στη Μυτιλήνη


Πέστα Χρυσόστομε....

----------


## gtogias

> Πέστα Χρυσόστομε....


Ο Χρυστόστομος τα λέει. Ο σύντεκνος ακούει?

----------


## Ergis

Οριστε.....και μετα παραπονιοσασταν οτι πηραμε το χιος......θα σας ανταμοιψει νομιζω και με το παραπανω ο προεδρος......

----------


## ndimitr93

Για όλους εσάς που περιμένετε την κούκλα εκεί πάνω, αλλά και τον φίλο Έργη, αφιερώνω μία φωτογραφία από το Ηράκλειο για να καταλάβετε τι βάπορα θα έχετε σε λίγες μέρες στα νερά σας..... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

σευχαριστω πολυ νικ.ελπιζω να στεριωσει καπου η κουκλαρα... :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οριστε.....και μετα παραπονιοσασταν οτι πηραμε το χιος......θα σας ανταμοιψει νομιζω και με το παραπανω ο προεδρος......


Πλάκα μας κάνεις?Αριάδνη με ωράρια Λισσός?:?Κ επίσης μιας κ το έθεσες το θέμα...Θα παραμείνει το Χιος με την ελευση της Αριάδνης???Γιατί πλέον με την Αριάδνη μπορεί να μαζέψουν κοσμο και μεταφορικές από Λισσός και χιος Μαζί!Γιατί να ξοδεύονται εις διπλούν??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Ορίστε κι απο μένα ο βάπορας στο Ηράκλειο σε μια παλαιότερη φωτογραφία... Μην φοβάστε... Θα πάει εκεί που πρέπει να πάει. Μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες...  :Razz:  Όλοι να είστε σίγουροι θα ήθελαν να την δουν στο λιμάνι τους...  :Very Happy:  

Στα παιδιά που είχαν την χαρά να την φωτογραφήσουν στο Ηράκλειο αλλά και στον Φώτη (dokimako)...

DSC00161.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Να είσαι καλά Θανάση....πανέμορφη φώτο..... :Wink: 
Αριάδνη...
Ηράκλειο.... :Wink: 
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλτατους Thanasis89, Trakman και Leo...... :Very Happy:

----------


## kkouz

Δείχνει πολύ ταλαιπωρημένη πάντως........

----------


## Νaval22

> Πλάκα μας κάνεις?Αριάδνη με ωράρια Λισσός?:?Κ επίσης μιας κ το έθεσες το θέμα...Θα παραμείνει το Χιος με την ελευση της Αριάδνης???Γιατί πλέον με την Αριάδνη μπορεί να μαζέψουν κοσμο και μεταφορικές από Λισσός και χιος Μαζί!Γιατί να ξοδεύονται εις διπλούν???


καλό είναι η ΑΝΕΚ να προσφέρει επιτέλους αυτό που χρειάζεται η γραμμή εδώ και 10 χρόνια δλδ βαπόρι που να φεύγει 9 το βράδυ απο πειραιά και να φτάνει 7 το πρώι αφού μπορούν να το κάνουν μην μας σπάνε τα ........ :Razz:  με παραμονές στη χίο και ταχύτητες λισσός  μπορεί το καραβάκι και είναι κρίμα να μη γίνει έτσι ......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aριαδνη*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009. 

PHOTO 008.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Αριάδνη.....
Για τον φίλο TSS Apollon και τον Nissos Mykonos....

----------


## giannis95

Αφιερωμένη στους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,cpt Leo,Diagoras,DimitrisT,laz94...!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

ariadne.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ και ανταποδιδω φιλε Γιαννη.Επισης στους φιλους ndimitr93,nissos mykonos,cpt babis
peiraeus 021.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Eυχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Φιλε Θαναση σε ευχαριστω πολυ....Φετος δεν εχω την χαρα κ την τιμη να τις προσφερω τις υπηρεσιες μου αλλα θα εχω την τιμη να την φωτογραφισω στην Μυτιληνη....*
*Οριστε κ μια φωτο απο την Βενετια περσυ στις 26/10/2008*

*DSC01028.JPG*

----------


## thanos75

Μετά την κάλυψη της γραμμής Χίου-Μυτιλήνης, από 14/12 θα αντικαταστήσει το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Βενετία

----------


## ndimitr93

Αριάδνη στο Ηράκλειο αλλά από άλλη οπτική γωνία γιατί την έχουμε πάρει από το ένα προφιλ και μπορει να είναι και το κακό της..... :Very Happy:  :Cool: 
Αφιερωμένη στους diagoras, giannis95, dokimakos21 και cpt babis... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Η κουκλα εχει μονο καλα προφιλ,που αναδυκνειονται υπεροχα απ τις φωτογραφιες σου Νικο.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΜΕ αυτα τα νεα που διαβασα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι η ανεκ βαζει την κουκλα την αριαδνη για να χτυπησει την νελ τωρα που εχει και προβληματα εσωτερικα αργοτερα θα βαλει και τον σοφοκλη μαλλον πως η ανεκ θελει να κανει αυτη κουμαντο οπως στην γραμμη χανια-πειραιας.

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΜΕ αυτα τα νεα που διαβασα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι η ανεκ βαζει την κουκλα την αριαδνη για να χτυπησει την νελ τωρα που εχει και προβληματα εσωτερικα αργοτερα θα βαλει και τον σοφοκλη μαλλον πως η ανεκ θελει να κανει αυτη κουμαντο οπως στην γραμμη χανια-πειραιας.


Το Σοφοκλή μου ακούγεται λίγο υπερβολικό.....

----------


## ndimitr93

Εδώ και δεκα λεπτά η κούκλα καπνίζει πάρα πολύ έντονα και συνεχώς.....

Live
practicam2.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΜΕ αυτα τα νεα που διαβασα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι η ανεκ βαζει την κουκλα την αριαδνη για να χτυπησει την νελ τωρα που εχει και προβληματα εσωτερικα



Mε ωράρια Λισσός δεν χτυπάει κανέναν...Όσο για τα εσωτερικά προβλήματα της ΝΕΛ τώρα το θυμήθηκε??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gtogias

> ΜΕ αυτα τα νεα που διαβασα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι η ανεκ βαζει την κουκλα την αριαδνη για να χτυπησει την νελ τωρα που εχει και προβληματα εσωτερικα αργοτερα θα βαλει και τον σοφοκλη μαλλον πως η ανεκ θελει να κανει αυτη κουμαντο οπως στην γραμμη χανια-πειραιας.


Μα δεν ταξιδεύει τις ίδιες μέρες με τη ΝΕΛ. Πάνω στη ΝΕΛ είναι το Νήσος Χίος.

Τώρα για τον Σοφοκλή τι να πω. Τουλάχιστον υπερβολικό για τη γραμμή.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Mε ωράρια Λισσός δεν χτυπάει κανέναν...Όσο για τα εσωτερικά προβλήματα της ΝΕΛ τώρα το θυμήθηκε???


Μπα τωρα η ΝΕΛ εχει ποιο πολα προβλήματα  στα εσωτερικα   απο ποτε :Wink:  . Οσο για Το Σοφοκλή Μπα.. ΔΕΝ ΛΕΕΙ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## traganeus

Παιδιά γεια σας, είμαι καινούργιος στο forum. Μένω Χίο και μόλις έμαθα για το Αριάδνη τα έχασα, είναι φοβερό καράβι. Γνωρίζετε αν θα είναι "μόνιμα" στο δρομολόγιο αντικαθιστώντας το Λισσός??? ή απλά μέχρι να φτιάξουν το Λισσός???

----------


## ndimitr93

> Παιδιά γεια σας, είμαι καινούργιος στο forum. Μένω Χίο και μόλις έμαθα για το Αριάδνη τα έχασα, είναι φοβερό καράβι. Γνωρίζετε αν θα είναι "μόνιμα" στο δρομολόγιο αντικαθιστώντας το Λισσός??? ή απλά μέχρι να φτιάξουν το Λισσός???


Θα αντικαταστήσει το Λισσός το διαστημα που θα κάνει την ετήσια συντήρησή του και τον δεξαμενισμό του..... :Wink:

----------


## thanos75

> Παιδιά γεια σας, είμαι καινούργιος στο forum. Μένω Χίο και μόλις έμαθα για το Αριάδνη τα έχασα, είναι φοβερό καράβι. Γνωρίζετε αν θα είναι "μόνιμα" στο δρομολόγιο αντικαθιστώντας το Λισσός??? ή απλά μέχρι να φτιάξουν το Λισσός???


 Θα είναι στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης μέχρι 13/12 νομίζω! Καλωσόρισες στο site

----------


## opelmanos

> Θα είναι στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης μέχρι 13/12


Και μόνιμα δεν θας μας χαλούσε ...

----------


## thanos75

> Και μόνιμα δεν θας μας χαλούσε ...


 Εννοείται! Κρίμα που η εταιρεία προτιμά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες να το ναυλώνει στο εξωτερικό και το χειμώνα απλά να παίζει το ρόλο μπαλαντέρ σε διάφορες γραμμές.  Ένα απίστευτο βαπόρι που πολύ φοβάμαι όμως πως δεν θα γράψει την ιστορία που θα'πρεπε στην ελληνική ακτοπλοια για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο

----------


## Leo

Με καραβολατρική ματιά Θάνο, μπορεί και να έχεις  δίκιο. Επιχειρηματικά όμως η ναύλωση φέρνει λεφτά, απαραίτητα για την βιωσιμότητα των εταιρειών, σε καιρούς χαλεπούς. Εξ άλλου μείναμε με πολλές μεγάλες βαπόρες που δεν ξέρουμε τι να τις κάνουμε, μετά την κατηφόρα της Αδριατικής και παρόλα τα προβλήματα της GA Ferries.

----------


## opelmanos

Καραβολατρικά  θα θέλαμε όλα τα πλοία  να τα βλέπουμε να σκίζουν τα νερά μας και να στολίζουν τα λιμάνια μας 12 μήνες τον χρόνο.Ακόμα και τα ποιό παλια

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Επιχειρηματικά όμως η ναύλωση φέρνει λεφτά, απαραίτητα για την βιωσιμότητα των εταιρειών, σε καιρούς χαλεπούς.


Πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα μονο που η ανεκ θα ηταν καλυτερα για το επιβατικο κοινο να ειχε επιλεξει καποιο αλλο πλοιο για ναυλωσεις και οχι το αριαδνη..Αλλα αφου εχει αμεσως(χανια)η' εμμεσως(χιος-μυτιληνη) το μονοπωλειο γιατι να ενδιαφερεται και τοσο πολυ για την εικονα της? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Παντως το βαπορι ειναι οτι πρεπει για Χιο-Μυτιληνη. Μπορει για την Κρητη τα κρεβατια του να μην φτανουν, αλλα για Β.Αιγαιο ειναι μια χαρα.

Επισης θεωρω οτι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ συντομα θα ολοκληρωσει τη θητεια του και ξερω πως υπαρχουν πολλοι στην ΑΝΕΚ που ενδιαφερονται και θεωρουν πως η Β.Ελλαδα μπορει να φερει λεφτα.....

Για αυτο ας μην μακαριζουμε πριν το τελος...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stratoscy

Κράτα για το τέλος το πιο πικρό σου βλέμα που λέει και το τραγούδι.Συγγνώμη αν είναι άσχετο αλλά γιατί αυτό το βαπόρι έιναι διαφορετικά βαμμένο?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Κράτα για το τέλος το πιο πικρό σου βλέμα που λέει και το τραγούδι.Συγγνώμη αν είναι άσχετο αλλά γιατί αυτό το βαπόρι έιναι διαφορετικά βαμμένο?


Γιατί έτσι "ναυλώθηκε" από την HSW και απλά άλλαξε σινιάλα.... :Wink:  Τωρα αν θα το δούμε άσπρο είναι άλλο θέμα! :Wink:

----------


## stratoscy

> Γιατί έτσι "ναυλώθηκε" από την HSW και απλά άλλαξε σινιάλα.... Τωρα αν θα το δούμε άσπρο είναι άλλο θέμα!


Ευχαριστώ φίλε ndimitr93 για την απάντηση.Το ίδα μπλέ με τα σινιάλα της ανέκ και διερτήθηκα και μετά θυμήθηκα ότι ήταν της hsw

----------


## thanos75

> Πολυ σωστα ολα αυτα μονο που η ανεκ θα ηταν καλυτερα για το επιβατικο κοινο να ειχε επιλεξει καποιο αλλο πλοιο για ναυλωσεις και οχι το αριαδνη..Αλλα αφου εχει αμεσως(χανια)η' εμμεσως(χιος-μυτιληνη) το μονοπωλειο γιατι να ενδιαφερεται και τοσο πολυ για την εικονα της?


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Μιλτιάδη!

----------


## Ergis

> Γιατί έτσι "ναυλώθηκε" από την HSW και απλά άλλαξε σινιάλα.... Τωρα αν θα το δούμε άσπρο είναι άλλο θέμα!



no comments:|:|

----------


## Giovanaut

> Γιατί έτσι "ναυλώθηκε" από την HSW και απλά άλλαξε σινιάλα.... Τωρα αν θα το δούμε άσπρο είναι άλλο θέμα!


Θα ηταν εγκληματικο...!!!!
Το μπλε ειναι η φυση της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ...!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Θα ηταν εγκληματικο...!!!!
> Το μπλε ειναι η φυση της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ...!!!!!


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Giovanaut. Αν μη τι άλλο έχει γούστο ο άνθρωπος  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Μα δεν είπα ότι την θέλω άσπρη!!!! :Very Happy:  Απλά επειδή τα βαπόρια της εταιρείας είναι άσπρα θα επρεπε να ήταν και αυτή....Ίσα ίσα που εγώ θέλω όλα τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ μπλέ......!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

> Ίσα ίσα που εγώ θέλω όλα τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ μπλέ......!!!!


Μη μελετάς τέτοια φίλε και πάθουμε τίποτα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Giovanaut. Αν μη τι άλλο έχει γούστο ο άνθρωπος


Thanks cpt... :Wink:  Σε τετοια θεματα εκπτωσεις δεν κανουμε...!!!!!




> Μα δεν είπα ότι την θέλω άσπρη!!!! Απλά επειδή τα βαπόρια της εταιρείας είναι άσπρα θα επρεπε να ήταν και αυτή....Ίσα ίσα που εγώ θέλω όλα τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ μπλέ......!!!!


Νομιζω πως οπως δεν παει στην ΚΟΥΚΛΑ το ασπρο ετσι και στα αλλα, π.χ. ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, ΛΑΤΩ, δεν παει το μπλε....!!!!

Ισως να ειναι και η δυναμη της συνηθειας....

Βεβαια να μην φανει σε κανεναν μας περιεργο αν σε λίγο καιρο, μετα απο τις καινουριες συνθηκες που επικρατουν στον ομιλο, δουμε ολα τα βαπορια (μπλε και ασπρα), να ταξιδευουν βαμμενα με τελειως διαφορετικο χρωμα...!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Βεβαια να μην φανει σε κανεναν μας περιεργο αν σε λίγο καιρο, μετα απο τις καινουριες συνθηκες που επικρατουν στον ομιλο, δουμε ολα τα βαπορια (μπλε και ασπρα), να ταξιδευουν βαμμενα με τελειως διαφορετικο χρωμα...!!!!!


Αυτό το τελευταίο το κρατάω........ :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

Τα φαντάζεστε πως θα είναι?
Εμάνα θα μου άρεσε η Αριάδνη (αλλά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα) σκούρα μπλέ με κίτρινο λογότυπο στις μπάντες και με σκούρα μπλέ γραμμούλα...όπως σχεδόν αυτή...

----------


## polykas

*Προθέρμαν**ση...*

polykas.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Αντε και σε μια εβδομαδα ποιος μας πιανει εδω πανω...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## konigi

Προθερμανση για που?Για Ιταλια? :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Προθερμανση για που?Για Ιταλια?


ΒΑ Αιγαίο...... :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Στο ΒΑ Αιγαίο δεν μπορεί να τον ανοίξει!!!
Δεν υφίσταται αυτό!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Στην Μυτιλήνη άνετα!!!

----------


## konigi

Με δεξιά πλαγιοδέτηση ε?Μην ξεχνάς όμως φίλε Απόστολε και τα συρματοπλέγματα!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ ποιο μπροστά ο καταπέλτης απο τον περίφραχτο

----------


## douzoune

> Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ ποιο μπροστά ο καταπέλτης απο τον περίφραχτο


Πέφτει ανάμεσα στο φυλάκιο της τροχαίας λιμενικού και του σταθμού επιβατών (απέναντι από το μικρό πάρκινγκ). Δεν νομίζω πάντως οτι αν το ανοίξει θα είναι και πολύ λειτουργικό μιάς και θα πρέπει τα οχήματα να διασχίσουν όλο το λιμάνι για να βγούνε από την έξοδο στο ¶γαλμα της Ελευθερίας συν αυτά που θα βγαίνουν από τον πρύμνιο, θα γίνει ψιλοχαμός!

----------


## Apostolos

Παλαιότερα που δούλευε ο πλωριός με το Μυτιλήνη τα ΙΧ βγαίναν απο την πλώρη και πήγαιναν κατευθείαν στον δρόμο απο την πύλη της Κουντουριώτη και τα φορτηγά απο την πρύμη απο την πύλη του αγάλματος Ελευθερίας. Ιδικά για Εξπρές ταξίδια το πλοίο έχει ελάχιστο operation.

----------


## douzoune

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Απόστολε, είναι μια καλή λύση. Παλαιότερα όμως νομίζω δεν είχε και τόση κίνηση η προκυμαία και έτσι ήταν εφικτή η διακοπή της κυκλοφορίας του ρεύματος που πάει προς ¶γαλμα Ελευθερίας. Αν το κάνουν αυτό σήμερα μόνο ξύλο που δεν θα πέσει... :Very Happy: 
Η πύλη αυτή γενικά της Κουντουριώτη δεν δουλεύεται πλέον. Ακόμη και με τον Θεόφιλο που κατεβαίνω μερικές φορές και δένει απέναντι από blue sea όλα τα οχήματα προς την έξοδο στο ¶γαλμα Ελευθερίας κατευθύνονται.

----------


## sg3

τα 'λεμε αυριο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ
σου ερχομαστε!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

μιας και θα μας φιλοξενήσει άυριο ας της αφιερώσουμε μια φωτογραφία..

P4260872.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Γιώργο την περιμένουμε το πρωί για να μας φιλοξενήσει αύριο στην εκδήλωση μας  :Wink:

----------


## nikosdet

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία Γιώργο!! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Aριαδνη*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 036.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους του nautilia gr._

----------


## polykas

> Να είσαι καλά φίλε Γιώργο την περιμένουμε το πρωί για να μας φιλοξενήσει αύριο στην εκδήλωση μας


_Να βάλω και εγώ δύο φωτό του βάπορα και να τις αφιερώσω στον Νίκο  Μαρούλι..._

polykas.jpg

polykas-.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B *Aριαδνη*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.
> 
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους του nautilia gr._


Πολυ καλη μεν αλλα για να πω την αληθεια λιγο αιφνιδιαστηκα γιατι δεν προσεξα καλα τον τιτλο του θεματος οταν ειδα και ποσταρησες, και περιμενα να δω τιποτα σε Tor Hollandia  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Πολυ καλη μεν αλλα για να πω την αληθεια λιγο αιφνιδιαστηκα γιατι δεν προσεξα καλα τον τιτλο του θεματος οταν ειδα και ποσταρησες, και περιμενα να δω τιποτα σε Tor Hollandia


Αντώνη, για να μη μπερδευτείς αύριο σ αυτήν την Αριάδνη έχουμε την εκδήλωση, μην ψάχνεις την Tor Hollandia, δεν θα έιναι αύριο στον Πειραιά... :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## Rocinante

> Αντώνη, για να μη μπερδευτείς αύριο σ αυτήν την Αριάδνη έχουμε την εκδήλωση, μην ψάχνεις την Tor Hollandia, δεν θα έιναι αύριο στον Πειραιά...


Αν σκεφτεις τι ειδους εκδηλωσεις γινονται στο Tor Hollandia δεν θα ηταν ασχημα να κανουμε μια μικρη εκδηλωση ισως τις αποκριες  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

> _Να βάλω και εγώ δύο φωτό του βάπορα και να τις αφιερώσω στον Νίκο  Μαρούλι..._
> 
> polykas.jpg
> 
> polykas-.jpg


ευλογημενες εποχες.....Να σαι καλα συναδελφε....

ΑΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ......ΣΟΥΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ....
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Για τον φιλο Εργη κ για ολους εσας που σημερα θα σας φιλοξενισει ο βαροπας.....:cry:*

Ariadne depart from pireus to chania.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Να ειστε καλα ολοι παιδες, καλα να περασετε και τα φιλακια μας στην ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΕΣΣΑ....!!!!!
Εμεις θα την τιμησουμε απο βδομαδα...!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Τελικά πότε  ξεκινάει για Χίο -Μυτηλήνη?24 Η 26 ΤΟΥ μήνα?Στο σύστημα δρομολογίων τα βλέπω λίγο μπερδεμένα

----------


## tasos_33

Φiλε opelmano 24/11/2009-ΑΝΑΧΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 19:00.

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Στην υγεια σας ! Απο ΑΝΕΚ και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ

*100_1815.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *Στην υγεια σας ! Απο ΑΝΕΚ και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ
> 
> *100_1815.jpg


Στην υγειά σου Μάνο.......

----------


## cpt babis

H *ΠΛΩΡΗ* της ....... *ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑΣ........*
DSC00455_663522112009.JPG
για τους φιλους Leo,ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos και Εργης.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μπάμπη για την αφιέρωση!!!
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη σε εσένα και τους Leo,ndimitr93,εργης,leonidas και dokimakos21..*
PB229508.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Ariadne.....
Ηράκλειο, 7-11-09.......
Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Nissos Mykonos, cpt babis, Έργης, giannisk88, artmios sintihakis, dokimakos21, gtogias και leonidas..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

Eυχαριστω πολυ !!!
Να ειστε καλα !!!
Πανεμορφες και οι δυο !!!!

----------


## gtogias

> Ariadne.....
> Ηράκλειο, 7-11-09.......
> Αφιερωμένη στους Leo, Nissos Mykonos, cpt babis, Έργης, giannisk88, artmios sintihakis, dokimakos21, gtogias και leonidas.....


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση.

Πανέμορφο πλοίο, μέσα έξω, σαφώς λιγότερο πολυτελές από την Έλυρο, αλλά "πιο πλοίο" κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη. Και αυτή η πλώρη, το κάτι άλλο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Αριαδνη*...Πειραιας 22-11-2009.

DSCN0760.jpg
_Η φιλοξενια σου ηταν υποδειγματικη! Σε Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!_

----------


## diagoras

Η κουκλα μας φιλοξενισε αψογα οπως της αρμοζει κ την ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

ευχαριστούμε πράγματι Αριάδνη για τη φιλοξενία σου σήμερα περάσαμε υπέροχα νομίζω όλοι όσοι βρεθήκαμε εκεί!!!!

----------


## Leo

Καληνύχτα Αριάδνη, σήμερα μας χάρισες μοναδική φιλοξενία και  συγκλονιστικές στιγμές. Ευχαριστούμε τον καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα σου, για την φιλοξενία. Καλά ταξίδια κι ο ¶γιος Νικόλας στην πλώρη σου....

P1260350ariad.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Και τι πλωρη... 
peiraeus 028.JPG

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστούμε πολύ την ΑΝΕΚ για την υπέροχη φιλοξενία της στην σημερινή εκδήλωση του Ναυτιλία προς τιμήν του Cpt Γεωργίου Κολυδά.Ευχαριστούμε επίσης τον πλοίαρχο και το πλήρωμα της Αριάδνης και του Λατώ για την εγκάρδια υποδοχή τους.Τέλος αξίζει ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους συντελεστές του Ναυτιλία.*

polykas-.jpg

----------


## Ergis

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αφιερωσεις.ημουν απο τους τελευταιους που εφυγα.εγω δυστυχως δεν εβγαλα οσες φωτογραφιες ηθελα καθως ειχα σαστισει πραγματικα.σαν χαζος......ειναι πανεμορφο βαπορι,ηταν τελεια αποψε. :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Να πω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι ηταν φανταστικη εκδηλωση και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ φανταστικο βαπορι το οποιο μας φιλοξενησε.Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την Γεφυρα του πλοιου και απο το γκαραζ.
100_2802.JPG

100_2806.JPG

100_2822.JPG

100_2824.JPG 
Μπραβο σε ολους!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φορουμ.Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες φίλοι μου,μπράβο,σας ευχαριστούμε.
Επικοινώνησα με το πρακτορείο της ΑΝΕΚ στη Χίο και ηΑριάδνη θα μπει στη θέση του Λισσός την πέμπτη 26/11.

----------


## konigi

Λέτε μαζί με την ετήσια να δούμε και καμια μετασκευούλα?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Επικοινώνησα με το πρακτορείο της ΑΝΕΚ στη Χίο και ηΑριάδνη θα μπει στη θέση του Λισσός την πέμπτη 26/11.


Πρώτο της ταξίδι λοιπόν στη γραμμή και μαζί μ'αυτό θα κάνει και ποδαρικό στη πόλη μας τη Θεσσαλονίκη..
Θα το αναμένουμε λοιπόν... :Cool:

----------


## tasos_33

Το αλαξαν σημερα,μεχρι εχθες ειταν 24.τελος παντον καλος μας ερχεται.DimitriT εισαι ετοιμος?

----------


## DimitrisT

> Το αλαξαν σημερα,μεχρι εχθες ειταν 24.τελος παντον καλος μας ερχεται.DimitriT εισαι ετοιμος?


Δυστυχώς φίλε Τάσο θα βρίσκομαι εκτός Χίου :cry: αλλά Κυριακή θα ταξιδεύω με την Αριάδνη.... :Wink:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Φιλικ
Αγαπητέ μου φίλε,
Με αφορμή τον πιθανό ενθουσιασμό σου κ σχόλιο.

Στις 22 Νοεμβρίου 2009 μας φιλοξένησε το πλοίο ‘ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ’ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά – στη τιμητική εκδήλωση προς τον Cpt. Γιώργο ΚΟΛΥΔΑ.
Μας υποδέχτηκε το NAFTILIA.gr/ διοργανωτές κ ο πλοίαρχος ΤΟΥ [θα το συνοδεύσει κ στο πρώτο κυκλικό ταξίδι] – ευγενική φύση ανθρώπου – στιβαρή προσωπικότητα  με φοβερό ήθος κ εκτίμηση  στον απερχόμενο πλοίαρχο ΓΚ.

Όλοι θαυμάζουμε αυτό το πλοίο – το θαυμάζουμε κ εκτός Ελλάδας – θα ήταν λοιπόν ευγενικό κ φρόνιμο να εκφράζουμε το θαυμασμό όχι για ποιον πλοιαρχεί το πλοίο αλλά για το πλοίο!!!! – Χαρά είναι η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής με ένα καλύτερο πλοίο από το προηγούμενο.


Τι σημαίνει ‘ΔΙΔΥΜΟ’ ? γνώμη μου είναι [μην ονομάζεται CPT’s γιατί προκαλείτε] – Όλοι οι Έλληνες πλοίαρχοι στην ακτοπλοΐα έχουν μεγάλα ‘καλαμπαλικια’!!!  τον πλοίαρχο τον κάνει όλο το πλήρωμα του από τον πρώτο έως τον τελευταίο.

Μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση πως έχει προκύπτει [διαβάζω κατά καιρούς για ‘μύθους’  στο λιμάνι της ΧΙΟΥ – για …… – πως συμβαίνει κ τέλος πάντων οι άλλοι πλοίαρχοι τι είναι ‘ΜΠΑΖΟΥΚΕΣ’?






Φιλικότατα

----------


## Ergis

λιγο πιο κοσμια συναδελφε....

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Καλή σου μέρα,
δε νομίζω να σε προσβάλω η ονοματίζω κάτι – ειρθα κατά αποκλειστικά  στο κάλεσμα της ΑΝΕΚ κ χαιρετήσω το άξιο Cpt. ΓΚ -παρεπειπτωντος γνώρισα κόσμο του forum.
Δικαίωμα γνώμης έκφρασης κ θαυμασμού φαντάζομαι πως έχουμε κ μας επιτρέπετε. [αναφέρθηκα σε παλαιο μήνυμα συγκεκριμένο του D…..T]

Όσο για το Συνάδελφος – δε νομίζω – είμαι πολλά χρόνια  στο χώρο δυστυχώς / ευτυχώς εκτός Ελλάδας.


Θα τα λέμε λοιπόν – χάρηκα

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Συνάδελφοι να σας πω είχαμε όλοι λάθος πληροφορίες γι' αυτό καλό θα ήταν να επικοινονούμε αν δεν είμαστε αρκετά σίγουροι με το Λειμεναρχείο.Όχι μερικοί να λένε 24 και οι άλλοι μισοί 26 γιατί δεν θα ξέρουμε τη μας γίνετε!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Συνάδελφοι να σας πω είχαμε όλοι λάθος πληροφορίες γι' αυτό καλό θα ήταν να επικοινονούμε αν δεν είμαστε αρκετά σίγουροι με το Λειμεναρχείο.Όχι μερικοί να λένε 24 και οι άλλοι μισοί 26 γιατί δεν θα ξέρουμε τη μας γίνετε!!!!


Προφανώς τα πλάνα άλλαξαν και τα λιμεναρχεία φίλε μου τα δρομολόγια αυτά τα διορθώνουν ανάλογα με τις εξελίξεις. Όσοι το Σάββατο είπαν 24 ήταν σωστοί και όσοι χθες είπαν 26 επίσης γιατί απλά άλλαξαν τα δρομολόγια. ¶ρα το συμπέρασμα ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται είναι λίγο άσχετο...

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Kalispera se olous,
den ine thema limenarchiou - exartate apo ta dokimastika tou KRITI I + back up chronos gia kathe endechomeno. Ine defakto omos gia tis 26 to vradi apo Pireaus.

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα φίλε sea pilot,σε ποιο μηνυμα μου αναφέρεσαι?

----------


## gtogias

Επειδή η συζήτηση τείνει να ξεφύγει λιγάκι να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να κάνω πιο όμορφο πάλι το θέμα με μια κυριακάτικη πόζα της Αριάδνης στον Πειραιά;

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66152

----------


## opelmanos

> Επειδή η συζήτηση τείνει να ξεφύγει λιγάκι να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να κάνω πιο όμορφο πάλι το θέμα με μια κυριακάτικη πόζα της Αριάδνης στον Πειραιά;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66152


Aυτός είσαι Γιώργο!!υπέροχη πόζα της Αριάδνης.¶ντε να πάρουμε και εμείς σιγά σιγά σειρά.

----------


## gtogias

> Aυτός είσαι Γιώργο!!υπέροχη πόζα της Αριάδνης.¶ντε να πάρουμε και εμείς σιγά σιγά σειρά.


Ετοιμάζομαι να τη συνοδέψω, αλλά μέχρι Χίο ώστε να προλάβω να γυρίσω Αθήνα με το αεροπλάνο. Τουλάχιστον θα τη αποθανατίσω (νάμαστε καλά πάνω απόλα) σε βραδυνή πόζα.

----------


## Leo

Να μην σας πω ότι ψήνομαι κι εγώ...  :Cool: . Με εντυπωσίασε η άπλα της και θέλω να την ταξιδέψω αλλά που είναι ο χρόνος?

----------


## gtogias

> Να μην σας πω ότι ψήνομαι κι εγώ... . Με εντυπωσίασε η άπλα της και θέλω να την ταξιδέψω αλλά που είναι ο χρόνος?


Πάμε? Φεύγουμε 19:00 και είμαστε πίσω 09:00 με πτήση του Αιγαίου Πελάγους (Aegean).

----------


## Ergis

> Να μην σας πω ότι ψήνομαι κι εγώ... . Με εντυπωσίασε η άπλα της και θέλω να την ταξιδέψω αλλά που είναι ο χρόνος?


λες να την κανω και εγω την αποπειρα;;;μεχρι ποτε ειπαμε θα ειναι στη γραμμη;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Να μην σας πω ότι ψήνομαι κι εγώ... . Με εντυπωσίασε η άπλα της και θέλω να την ταξιδέψω αλλά που είναι ο χρόνος?


Έλα του χρόνου με τον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ Θεσσαλονίκη.. :Cool:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Λίγο πριν το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, ας το θυμηθούμε με τα σινιάλα της HSW στον Πειραιά...
37) ariadne (Piraeus, 24-9-2007).jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Λίγο πριν το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, ας το θυμηθούμε με τα σινιάλα της HSW στον Πειραιά...
> 37) ariadne (Piraeus, 24-9-2007).jpg


 
:shock::shock:Ένας, ένας παιδιά. Θα πάθουμε τίποτε απόψε.

----------


## Harry14

> Λίγο πριν το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, ας το θυμηθούμε με τα σινιάλα της HSW στον Πειραιά...
> 37) ariadne (Piraeus, 24-9-2007).jpg


Απο αυτη τη γωνια και γενικοτερα απο τη δεξια μπαντα με τους καταπελτες δεν μ αρεσει καθολου μα καθολου :Sad:  Ε με χαλανε λιγο και τα σινιαλα της hsw

----------


## Ergis

> Λίγο πριν το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, ας το θυμηθούμε με τα σινιάλα της HSW στον Πειραιά...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66167


φανταστικη φωτο.σεχαριστουμε συναδελφε!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Επειδή η συζήτηση τείνει να ξεφύγει λιγάκι να κάνω μια προσπάθεια να κάνω πιο όμορφο πάλι το θέμα με μια κυριακάτικη πόζα της Αριάδνης στον Πειραιά;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66152


Θα σε βοηθήσω και εγώ....... :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Ηράκλειο, 7-11-09.....
Αφιερωμένη στους gtogias, Leo και Έργης.... :Wink: 
PB070101.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εμένα γιατί??  :Razz:   :Very Happy:   Σ ευχαριστώ Νίκο.. :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εμένα γιατί??    Σ ευχαριστώ Νίκο..


Για αυτό!!! Έχει και λίγο Αριάδνη μέσα..... :Very Happy: 
Με την σειρά.....
adimitr97, Leo, giannis95.....Εγώ τους αιφνιδίασα.......
PB070061.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Υπεροχη παρεα.... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Υπεροχη παρεα....


Όλες οι ηλικίες!!!! Από νέους (Leo) έως γέρους (adimitr97) :Cool: :mrgreen:!!!
¶λλον ένα θέλαμε και θα ήμασταν η τέλεια πεντάδα, αλλά μάζωνε ελιές!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλησπέρα!!!!!!ndimitr93 for you...αφου την αγαπάς τόσο!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66180

----------


## diagoras

Αψογος ο Αρτεμης και παλι.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Να'σαι καλα diagora!!!

----------


## diagoras

Αν και της εφαγα λιγο την πρυμνη(θα επεφτα μεσα αλλιως)την ανεβαζω.Αφιερωμενη στους ndimitr93,artmios sintihakis,leo 
pireas 001.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

XAXAAXA...Σε ευχαριστούμε diagoras ολοζώντανη είναι η άτιμη!!Επιφυλάτω με κάτι πολύ καλό!!! :Wink:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΘΗΡΙΑΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ε?

----------


## Giovanaut

Θελουμε κι εμεις...:cry::cry:

Αντε μην αλλαξω γνωμη και δεν σας ανεβασω ρεπορταζ απο Θεσσαλονικη και Λημνο...... :Mad:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Και το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Μυτιληνιά.......!!!!!Καλή αρχή στο....πλοίο :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Πάμε να την δούμε  μέρα.....
Αδιερωμένη στους Έργης, diagoras και cpt babis.... :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
ariad.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Αυτος εισαι.Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο

----------


## cpt babis

Πολυ ομορφη!!!
Nα εισαι καλα Νικο!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Επειδή σε φοβάμαι εσένα να μην μα καλύψεις με ρεπορτάζ, πάρε μία φωτογραφία από το Ηράκλειο και ετοιμάσου να την δεχθείς!!!!
> Αριάδνη....
> Ηράκλειο, 7-11-09.....



Να εισαι καλα Νικο, ειχες δεν ειχες τους ξελασπωσες ολους...!!!
Τι λες υπηρχε περιπτωση να σας αφησω ετσι...????
Απο Δευτερα εχω αρχισει να ετοιμαζομαι...!!!

Σε λιγοτερο απο 30 ωρες, η ανταποκριση μου... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Γκαζωμένη αυτή την στιγμή η κοπέλα μας!!!22 KNOTS σύμφωνα με το κοντέρ του Ais

----------


## Harry14

Σε κανα 2-ωρο πιστευω να εχει φτασει Χιο :Very Happy: 
Καμια online καμερα υπαρχει που να καλυπτει το λιμανι της Χιου;

----------


## ndimitr93

> Να εισαι καλα Νικο, ειχες δεν ειχες τους ξελασπωσες ολους...!!!
> Τι λες υπηρχε περιπτωση να σας αφησω ετσι...????
> Απο Δευτερα εχω αρχισει να ετοιμαζομαι...!!!
> 
> Σε λιγοτερο απο 30 ωρες, η ανταποκριση μου...


Έτσι μπράβο :Wink: .....και να αλλάξεις και έγκαιρα την υπογραφή σου!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## orisibios

> Γκαζωμένη αυτή την στιγμή η κοπέλα μας!!!22 KNOTS σύμφωνα με το κοντέρ του Ais


Ποσες ωρες το κανε το λισσος?
Λογικα θα το κανει καμια ωρα + λιγοτερο η αριαδνη!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Σε κανα 2-ωρο πιστευω να εχει φτασει Χιο
> Καμια online καμερα υπαρχει που να καλυπτει το λιμανι της Χιου;


Φίλε Harry14 η κάμερα που ζητάς είναι εδώ.

----------


## Giovanaut

Σχεδον εφτασε στη Χιο....
Αντε καλη ανταποκριση...!!!

Ολοι στις θεσεις σας...!!!

----------


## konigi

Ξάγρυπνοι θα μείνουμε!!!
με 21.5 και πορεια για μέσα!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Μολις περασε τα φαναρια της Χιου...!!!

----------


## Harry14

Μπηκε παιδες :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

¶ραξε κιόλας
ImageCaching.ashx4.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Κοιτα εδω...καλα standar το AIS παει συννεφο...φωτια πηρε. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ειναι που το λιμανι τις Χιου δεν χωραγε βαπορι ανω των 150μ. Αλλοι να τα βλεπουνε και να τρωνε μαστιχα.... :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Μαλλον περιμένει να περάσει η ώρα για να συμβαδήσει το δρομολόγιο με αυτο του Λισσός

----------


## Giovanaut

Ποση ωρα νωριτερα απο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ εφτασε....???

----------


## KABODETHS

1 ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΚΟΣΙ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ  ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> 1 ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΚΟΣΙ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ  ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ


Οπότε Θεσσαλονίκη περίπου στις 20:30 με 20:45 απ'ότι υπολογίζω..
Γιάννηηηηη θα έχει προπορεία η άτιμη, θα μας προλάβει πριν πάμε εμείς στο Λιμάνι..

----------


## Giovanaut

> Οπότε Θεσσαλονίκη περίπου στις 20:30 με 20:45 απ'ότι υπολογίζω..
> Γιάννηηηηη θα έχει προπορεία η άτιμη, θα μας προλάβει πριν πάμε εμείς στο Λιμάνι..


Μην το γελας Ακη, θελει πολυ συντονισμο γιατι κυριολεκτικα, το χασαμε το πλοιο....!!!

Και ειναι και γυναικα...... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μην το γελας Ακη, θελει πολυ συντονισμο γιατι κυριολεκτικα, το χασαμε το πλοιο....!!!
> 
> Και ειναι και γυναικα......


Βάση υπολογισμού, άν το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ έκανε περίπου στις 8 ώρες να έρθει από Λήμνο, η ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ θα κάνει κάπου στις 6,5 ώρες οπότε καλά το σκέφτομαι..
Περίπου στις 20:30 με 20:45 θα έχει περάσει την πύλη του Λιμανιού.. :Cool: 
Ο καπετάνιος του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ το φέρνει??

----------


## Giovanaut

> Βάση υπολογισμού, άν το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ έκανε περίπου στις 8 ώρες να έρθει από Λήμνο, η ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ θα κάνει κάπου στις 6,5 ώρες οπότε καλά το σκέφτομαι..
> Περίπου στις 20:30 με 20:45 θα έχει περάσει την πύλη του Λιμανιού..
> Ο καπετάνιος του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ το φέρνει??


Ο καπτα Διαμαντης θα το παρει στο δευτερο ταξιδι...

----------


## Ergis

> Ο καπτα Διαμαντης θα το παρει στο δευτερο ταξιδι...


η κουκλα ειναι εδω και 1+ωρα στο λιμανι.τι στο καλο γινεται βρε παιδια......




> Πάμε να την δούμε και μέρα.....
> Αδιερωμένη στους Έργης, diagoras και cpt babis....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66376


σευχαριστω πολυ φφιλε μου.....μακαρι να γυρνουσε ο χρονος πισω.α ρε λασκαριδη τι μας εκανες...... :Sad: 

μολις τωρα ειδα την απαντηση στο openseas.2.30 ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ;;;;;;;;;;;ΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ. :Sad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eφυγε και από την Χίο...
Οι ανταποκριτές της Μυτιλήνης να ετοιμάζονται.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tasos_33

Δεν ξερω αν ανεβικε καθος δεν εχω ξανα ανεβαση.Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ στην χιο,αλλα βγεικε χαλια μεσα στον πανικο.
http://www.nautiia.gr/images/content/ARIADNI 1_735327112009.jpg

Μαλον αστοχη η προσπαθια.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Βάση υπολογισμού, άν το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ έκανε περίπου στις 8 ώρες να έρθει από Λήμνο, η ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ θα κάνει κάπου στις 6,5 ώρες οπότε καλά το σκέφτομαι..
> Περίπου στις 20:30 με 20:45 θα έχει περάσει την πύλη του Λιμανιού..
> Ο καπετάνιος του ΛΙΣΣΌΣ το φέρνει??


Καλημέρα σε όλους,
έφυγε – επιβλητικό από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ  με τον αρχικό πλοίαρχο κ θα παραλάβει ο πλοίαρχος του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στις 29 στο δεύτερο δρομολόγιο.

Με μειωμένη ταξιδεύει και πάλι νωρίς φτάνει – αν εκμεταλλευτεί τη ταχύτητα του δε θα μπορέσει να τηρήσει τα ωράρια του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## gasim

Πάντως οι ώρες που κάνει για Χιο-Μυτιλήνη είναι πολλές.  Σχεδόν 12:30, σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα.  Μάλλον με 19 θα πηγαίνει για να βγάλει αυτούς τους χρόνους.  Κρίμα, θα μπορούσε και καλύτερα.

----------


## opelmanos

ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΩ ΤΗΝ *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ*  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66473

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66474

----------


## douzoune

Γεια σου Μάνο με τα ωραία σου....!!! αυτό περίμενα πώς και πώς σήμερα!!!!
Στολίζει το λιμάνι μας πραγματικά!!! Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες. Σ' ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Γεια σου Μάνο με τα ωραία σου....!!! αυτό περίμενα πώς και πώς σήμερα!!!!
> Στολίζει το λιμάνι μας πραγματικά!!! Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες. Σ' ευχαριστούμε!!


Τίποτα φίλε μου να σαι καλά!!

----------


## cpt babis

Mανο ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ !!!!!!
Πανεμορφες οι φωτο σου !!!
Να εισαι καλα φιλε!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Και μία κοντινή

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66476

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και μία κοντινή
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66476


Καλώς τα δεχθήκατε Μάνο!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Καλώς τα δεχθήκατε Μάνο!!!!!


Να σαι καλά Νίκο.Θέλω πολύ να βλέπω τέτοια  πλοία να μπαίνουν στο λιμάνι μας.Αντε και με το καλό να έρθει και ο Έλυρος κάποτε
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66477

----------


## diagoras

Καλως σας ηρθε η αρχοντισσα Μανο.Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ.Η Μυτηληνη ομορφινε λιγο παραπανω :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

από χρόνους πως τα πήγε? 
μακάρι να το βλέπαμε μονίμως στη θέση του λισσός

----------


## douzoune

> από χρόνους πως τα πήγε? 
> μακάρι να το βλέπαμε μονίμως στη θέση του λισσός


Στέφανε έκανε κάτι λιγότερο από 8 ώρες για Χίο, περίπου 2,5 ώρες Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο περίπου 4,5 ώρες.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Καλως σας ηρθε η αρχοντισσα Μανο.Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ.Η Μυτηληνη ομορφινε λιγο παραπανω


 Nαί έγινε ποιό όμορφη....αλλά και το πλοίο ''ξαναζωντάνεψε'' στο πανέμορφο λιμάνι της...... :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Nαί έγινε ποιό όμορφη....αλλά και το πλοίο ''ξαναζωντάνεψε'' στο πανέμορφο λιμάνι της......!!!!


Πάντα!!!Να λέγεται η αλήθεια πρόεδρε!!! :Smile:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πάντα!!!Να λέγεται η αλήθεια πρόεδρε!!!


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: .....

----------


## DimitrisT

Φίλε Μάνο εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες,να σαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μια πρωινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά...

ARIADNE_MOORING_PIRAEUS.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Μια πρωινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά...
> 
> ARIADNE_MOORING_PIRAEUS.JPG


ΌΛΕ ΌΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ............μας δολοφόνησες τώρα....γεννημένη για τα χρώματα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS.......Ευχαριστούμεεεε....

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπραβο σε ολους σας και κυριως στον Μανο, για την αποκαλυπτικη του ανταποκριση....!!!

Η ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ στη Λημνο γεμισε το λιμανι και αφου παρεμεινε περιπου μιαμιση ωρα, αναχωρησε στις 14.00 για Βορεια...!!!!

Την σκυταλη παραλαμβανουμε εμεις αφου σε λιγοτερο απο 5 ωρες, βασει υπολογισμων, θα βρισκεται στην Συμπρωτευουσα....!!!!

----------


## douzoune

> Μπραβο σε ολους σας και κυριως στον Μανο, για την αποκαλυπτικη του ανταποκριση....!!!
> 
> Η ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ στη Λημνο γεμισε το λιμανι και αφου παρεμεινε περιπου μιαμιση ωρα, αναχωρησε στις 14.00 για Βορεια...!!!!
> 
> Την σκυταλη παραλαμβανουμε εμεις αφου σε λιγοτερο απο 5 ωρες, βασει υπολογισμων, θα βρισκεται στην Συμπρωτευουσα....!!!!


Θα περιμένουμε Γιάννη!!! Οι νυχτερινές της Αριάδνης στην Θεσσαλονίκη θα είναι πραγματικά όλα τα λεφτα...
Το ήθελα πολύ να κατέβω σήμερα Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά δυστυχώς οι υποχρεώσεις μου δεν το επιτρέπουν...:cry:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Θα περιμένουμε Γιάννη!!! Οι νυχτερινές της Αριάδνης στην Θεσσαλονίκη θα είναι πραγματικά όλα τα λεφτα...
> Το ήθελα πολύ να κατέβω σήμερα Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά δυστυχώς οι υποχρεώσεις μου δεν το επιτρέπουν...:cry:


Παντως σπιτι για να μεινεις εχεις....!!!!
Και οποτε μπορεσεις εδω ειμαστε...!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μπραβο σε ολους σας και κυριως στον Μανο, για την αποκαλυπτικη του ανταποκριση....!!!
> 
> Η ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ στη Λημνο γεμισε το λιμανι και αφου παρεμεινε περιπου μιαμιση ωρα, αναχωρησε στις 14.00 για Βορεια...!!!!
> 
> Την σκυταλη παραλαμβανουμε εμεις αφου σε λιγοτερο απο 5 ωρες, βασει υπολογισμων, θα βρισκεται στην Συμπρωτευουσα....!!!!


Στις 20:15 θα έχει δέσει..... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Στις 20:15 θα έχει δέσει.....


Αυτα βλεπω κι εγω τωρα...!!!

Θα μας τρελανει η μικρη, με 23 κομβους παει...!!!
Ηδη επιασε το δευτερο ποδι....!!!!

Μηπως να φαω και να κατεβω στο λιμανι απο τωρα...????

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αυτα βλεπω κι εγω τωρα...!!!
> 
> Θα μας τρελανει η μικρη, με 23 κομβους παει...!!!
> Ηδη επιασε το δευτερο ποδι....!!!!
> 
> Μηπως να φαω και να κατεβω στο λιμανι απο τωρα...????


Να φας καλά να έχεις αντοχές!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Μάνο για την ανταπόκριση του στην πρώτη άφιξη του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!
Γιάννη(Giovanaut)** περιμένουμε με αγωνία το ρεπορτάζ σου από την όμορφη Θεσσαλονίκη!!*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μιάμιση ώρα νωρίτερα απ'ότι έρχεται το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ???
Βέγγος πρέπει να γίνω το κέρατο μου...
Γιάννηηηηηηηη ραντεβού στον ντόκοοοοοοο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Φευγω στο λιμανι για την Μεγαλη Αφιξη....
Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ερχεται...!!!

Ακη ντυσου, αργησαμε... :Razz:  :Razz: 


Ανταποκριση μετα τις 03.00.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Φευγω στο λιμανι για την Μεγαλη Αφιξη....
> Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ερχεται...!!!
> 
> Ακη ντυσου, αργησαμε...
> 
> 
> Ανταποκριση μετα τις 03.00.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Θα ακολουθήσει δεξίωση μετά την αναχώρηση της ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ στο kiss fish!!!
Στο μπαράκι πίσω από το Λιμάνι.. :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως διαπίστωσα με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπίστωσα οτί και αυτή η κοπέλα είναι ντουμανιάρα!!! :Cool: Αφιερωμένες στο ndimitr93 ανταπόδωση από μια προηγούμενη αφιέρωση της Αριάδνης

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66557

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66558

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πάντως διαπίστωσα με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπίστωσα οτί και αυτή η κοπέλα είναι ντουμανιάρα!!!Αφιερωμένες στο ndimitr93 ανταπόδωση από μια προηγούμενη αφιέρωση της Αριάδνης
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66557
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66558


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο....!! Ανταπόδωση αύριο..... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Πάμε να δούμε και την αναχώρηση.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66566

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66568

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66569

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66570

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες Μανο.Λαμπει η κουκλα.Σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Giovanaut

Πολυ καλη και ποιοτικη οπως παντα δουλεια... Μπραβο Μανο...
Να εισαι καλα....!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> Πολυ καλη δουλεια Μανο...
> Να εισαι καλα....!!!!


Γιαννη οντως εκανε πολυ καλη δουλεια ο Μανος...
Εσυ τι κανεις???Θα δουμε τπτ απο Θεσ??

----------


## Giovanaut

> Γιαννη οντως εκανε πολυ καλη δουλεια ο Μανος...
> Εσυ τι κανεις???Θα δουμε τπτ απο Θεσ??


Δωσε μου λιγακι χρονο Φωτη κι ερχεται.... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Λιγακι ακομα....................................

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλημερα απανταχου Καραβολατρες, με μια καρδια γεματη απο συναισθηματα και πολυ εντονες στιγμες, προσπαθω να βρω απο που θα αρχισω....

20.10 Παρακευη βραδυ και η Πλανευτρα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ περνα για πρωτη της φορα τα φαναρια του λιμανιου της Συμπρωτευουσας....

Η συγκινηση μας απεριγραπτη...!!!

Με μια δεξιοτεχνη μανουβρα 360 μοιρων ο καπτα Δημητρης γυριζει και συρταρωνει την Πριγκιπισσα στο Γ του λιμανιου με απολυτη ακριβεια και χωρις την παραμικρη καθυστερηση....

Οταν χτυπησε η μπουρου (3 μακροσυρτες επι 3 φορες) το αιμα παγωσε και η τριχα σηκωθηκε. Στο χαρμοσυνο σημα της παρθενικης της αφιξης απαντησαν και οι τρακτωρες με τις κορνες τους...

Πολυ εντυπωσιακο και επιβλητικο στο ματι και το αφτι, το bow thruster της Αρχοντισας που πραγματικα μας μαγνητισε...!!!

Το ρολοι δεν εχει δειξει 20.30 και το βαπορι ξεφορτωνει...!!!
Εκει ειναι που ξεκιναει το ταξιδι μας...!!!

Ειχαμε την τιμη και τυχη να γνωρισουμε τον καπτα Δημητρη, πλοιαρχο της Ομορφης Γιαπωνεζας, ο οποιος μας περιποιηθηκε και μας φιλοξενησε κανωντας μας να νιωθουμε μοναδικα...!!!

Καναμε μια περιηγηση στο πλοιο και στη συνεχεια μας προσκαλεσε για δειπνο στο τραπεζι του οπου γνωρισαμε τον επισης υπεροχο υποπλοιαρχο, τον μαγειρα αλλα και τις μοναδικες τους γευσεις....!!!!

Μετα απο 4 ωρες αφησαμε το πλοιο ευχομενοι εις το επανειδειν...!!!

Στο σημειο αυτο θα ηθελα απο πλευρας μου αλλα και απο τον Ακη να πω ενα πραγματικα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον πλοιαρχο καπτα Δημητρη για την αληθινη φιλοξενια και τις μοναδικες εμπειρειες που μας χαρισε αλλα και σε ολη την επιστασια γεφυρας και του εστιατοριου που μας φερθηκαν αψογα....

Το φωτορεπορταζ μου εννοειται πως ειναι αφιερωμενο σε ολους εσας τους ανθρωπους που την ταξιδευετε και κανετε τοσες καρδιες να χτυπουν δυνατα....
Ο Αγιος Νικολας παντα στην πλωρη σας...!!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Η ΠΑΡΘΕΝΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ
ar1.JPG

ar2.JPG

ar3.JPG

ar4.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

ΣΤΑ ΕΝΔΟΤΕΡΑ
ar5.JPG

ar6.JPG

ar7.JPG

ar8.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

ΣΤΑ ΕΝΔΟΤΕΡΑ
ar9.JPG

Η ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ
ar10.JPG

ar11.JPG

ar12.JPG

Τα λεμε απο βδομαδα Κουκλα...!!!!!
Ακη ζησαμε πολυ ομορφες στιγμες, η σκυταλη δικη σου....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Φανταστικο φωτορεπορταζ φιλε Γιαννη...!!Σε ευχαριστουμε για την ανταποκριση...*
*Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι περασατε υπεροχα με τον Ακη γιατι γνωρισατε βεβαια κ 2 φοβερους ανθρωπους...*
*Ελπιζω να ερ8ει πριν τις 3 σημερα στην Μυτιληνη για να την φωτογραφισω κ εγω....*

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι από την Θεσσαλονίκη, συγχαρητήρια. Το ρεπορτάζ λόγων και φωτογραφιών άψογο Γιάννη, περιμένουμε τον ¶κη να ξυπνήσει. Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που περάσατε τόσο όμορφα γιατί το αξίζετε..... Επιβεβαιαώσατε για μιά φορά ακόμη ότι η κουκλάρα Αριάδνη είναι πολύ φιλόξενη. 

Θέλω ακόμη να σε ευχαριστήσω για την έκπληξη που μου κάνατε τόσο εσένα και τον ¶κη, όσο και τον καπτάν Δημήτηρη, στον οποίο εύχομαι καλή ξεκούραση.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Μπράβο στα παιδιά κ πάντα τέτοια.
Είναι δεδομένη η φιλοξενία  κ η επιδεξιότητα  του Έλληνα πλοιάρχου.
Συγχαρητήρια κ στο Nautilia.gr που αποτελεί κρίκο επικοινωνίας ανά όλη την Ελλάδα κ μαθαίνουμε νέα.

Σας καλημερίζω

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιάννη υπέροχο το ρεπορτάζ σου με τα λόγια και τις φωτογραφίες από την πρώτη άφιξη του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στην Συμπρωτεύουσα!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!
Επίσης χαίρομαι που περάσατε υπέροχα με τον ¶κη από τον οποίο περιμένουμε το δικό του ρεπορτάζ!!!Να είστε πάντα καλά και οι δύο!!*

----------


## opelmanos

> ΣΤΑ ΕΝΔΟΤΕΡΑ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66632
> 
> Η ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66633
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66634
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66635
> ...


Συγνώμη Γιάννη σε αφήσαν και μπήκες μέσα στο πλοίο?Πώς τα κατάφερες και με τι δικαιολογία?Ειδικά στην γέφυρα για να μπείς χρειάζεται θεΐκή παρέμβαση.

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς Μάνο δεν διάβασες τα λόγια του Γιάννη (προηγούμενη σελίδα), πριν αρχίσει η ομοβροντία.... Θα καταλάβεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Συγνώμη Γιάννη σε αφήσαν και μπήκες μέσα στο πλοίο?Πώς τα κατάφερες και με τι δικαιολογία?Ειδικά στην γέφυρα για να μπείς χρειάζεται θεΐκή παρέμβαση.


Από τη μια συγχαίρουμε το ελληνικό φιλότιμο κ φιλοξενία κ από την άλλη εξολοθρεύουμε????????????
Αντιμετώπισε το πλοίο όπου κ αν πήγε κανέναν  με άρνηση?


Για μαζευτείτε λίγο με τις κριτικές κ τα δαιμόνια!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Από τη μια συγχαίρουμε το ελληνικό φιλότιμο κ φιλοξενία κ από την άλλη εξολοθρεύουμε????????????
> Αντιμετώπισε το πλοίο όπου κ αν πήγε κανέναν  με άρνηση?
> 
> 
> Για μαζευτείτε λίγο με τις κριτικές κ τα δαιμόνια!!!!



Για χαλαρωσε λίγο φιλάρα!Δεν μιλούσε προσωπικά για τον καπετάνιο!Εννοούσε πως δεν μπαίνεις έστι εύολα στη γέφυρα ενός πλοίου!

----------


## opelmanos

> Για μαζευτείτε λίγο με τις κριτικές κ τα δαιμόνια!!!!


Συγνώμη ρε φίλε τι υπονοείς με αυτή την φράση?Από που και ως που μου λές να μαζευτώ?
 :Mad: .

----------


## dokimakos21

*Παιδια θα μπορουσαμε να ειμαστε λιγο πιο χαλαροι κ να μην αρπαζομαστε ολοι με το παραμικρο... Σας ευχαριστω...*

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Για χαλαρωσε λίγο φιλάρα!Δεν μιλούσε προσωπικά για τον καπετάνιο!Εννοούσε πως δεν μπαίνεις έστι εύολα στη γέφυρα ενός πλοίου!


‘ΦΙΛΑΡΑ’ όπως με αποκαλείς – το πλοίο είναι σύνολο και όχι μόνο ο CPT. Τέλος πάντων – έχε το νού σου γιατί εδώ διαβάζει κ πολύς κόσμος άσχετος του αντικειμένου κ εύκολα παρεξηγεί λόγια – το isps εύκολα λοιπόν το χαρακτηρίζει ‘αφιλόξενο πλοίο’. 
Αυτή είναι η αναφορά μου κ όχι κόντρα λόγω!!!


Καλή σου μέρα

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΅ΦΙΛΑΡΑΆ όπως με αποκαλείς – το πλοίο είναι σύνολο και όχι μόνο ο CPT. Τέλος πάντων – έχε το νού σου γιατί εδώ διαβάζει κ πολύς κόσμος άσχετος του αντικειμένου κ εύκολα παρεξηγεί λόγια – το isps εύκολα λοιπόν το χαρακτηρίζει ΅αφιλόξενο πλοίοΆ. 
> Αυτή είναι η αναφορά μου κ όχι κόντρα λόγω!!!
> 
> 
> Καλή σου μέρα


Για τη γέφυρα μίλησε στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο Ο Μάνος!Όχι για το πλοίο συνολικα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Επίσης και συ θα πρεπε να προσέχεις τι λες μιας και εσένα σε διαβάζουν έτσι δεν είναι? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Δεν έχω καμία προθεση να αντιπαρατεθώ αλλά μαλλον φίλε μου δεν παρατήρησες τ ύφος του Post σου πριν...
Το isps αλήθεια που κολλάει?

----------


## Leo

Η ερώτηση του φίλου opelmanos δεν είχε κανένα υπονούμενο και ήταν αγνή και σοβαρή όσο φαίνεται. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος αντιπαραθέσεων, γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Επιτρέψτε μου απο την εμπειρία μου εδώ να έχω ουσιατική απόψη για τα μέλη.
Επόμένως χαλαρώστε και απολαύστε την συζήτηση χωρίς αντιπαραθέσεις.

----------


## Trakman

Παρακαλώ πολύ όλους το θέμα να σταματήσει εδώ. 
Το πλοίο και ο Πλοίαρχός του είναι σίγουρα πάρα πολύ φιλόξενοι και μας το απέδειξαν και με το παραπάνω στην εκδήλωση προς τιμήν του Πλοιάρχου κ. Κολυδά. 
Δεν έχει νόημα καμία συζήτηση επ'αυτού.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Παρακαλώ πολύ όλους το θέμα να σταματήσει εδώ. 
> Το πλοίο και ο Πλοίαρχός του είναι σίγουρα πάρα πολύ φιλόξενοι και μας το απέδειξαν και με το παραπάνω στην εκδήλωση προς τιμήν του Πλοιάρχου κ. Κολυδά. 
> Δεν έχει νόημα καμία συζήτηση επ'αυτού.


Ok - nomizo ine parexigisi logou.
Fotografia giati de boro na anevaso?

----------


## cpt babis

Φιλε Γιαννη(Giovanaut) συγχαρητηρια για την παρουσιαση και τις ομορφες φωτογραγιες απο την Συμπρωτευουσα !!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

bad pixels analysis :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ακη ζησαμε πολυ ομορφες στιγμες, η σκυταλη δικη σου....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Γιάννης:"_¶κη σε παρακαλώ άσε με να ποστάρω πρώτος για την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ που μ'αρέσει πάρα πολύ, γιατί στον ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ έπερνες πρώτος τη σκυτάλη...._"

Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε, άναψα δεξί φλας, την άραξα δεξιά και παραχώρησα στον Γιάννη τη πρωτιά...
Έχω δηλώσει ότι είμαι fun της Blue Star Ferries, αλλά από χτες έγινα και fun της δεσποινίδος ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ!!!
Δεν έχω λόγια να περιγράψω αυτό που ζήσαμε στο σύνολο...Περάσαμε τόσο ΥΠΈΡΟΧΑ 4 ώρες πάνω στο καράβι που στο τέλος προσωπικά δεν ήθελα να κατέβω..
Για ποιον να πρωτοπω καλά λόγια?? Από που να ξεκινήσω και που να τελειώσω?? Για την υποδοχή? Για την αγάπη και την φιλοξενία που μας πρόσφεραν??
Ένα πράγμα θα πω.."_Καπετάν Δημήτρη, ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ είναι πολύ λίγο για το χθεσινό.. ειλικρινά δεν έχω λόγια.. Θα τα ξαναπούμε λείαν συντόμως..._"

Ας περάσουμε στο φωτογραφικό υλικό αν και πιστεύω ο Γιάννης σας κάλυψε πλήρως..
*Είσοδος ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης για πρώτη φορά, "τράβηγμα χειρόφρενου" και περιστροφή 360 μοιρών γύρω από τον εαυτό της...











*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Συνεχίζουμε...

**



Από εδώ και πέρα αρχίζει για μένα και τον Γιάννη ένα μικρό ταξίδι στο εσωτερικό της ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ..


Έλα και μία γεφυράτη..


Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έλα και μία πλωράτη...


Μία με τα συνιάλα στην τσιμενιέρα...


Πάμε μία βόλτα και από εσωτερικό της δεσποινίδος??



Συνεχίζεται...
¶λλο ένα ποστακι είναι παίδες.. (νομίζω)

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Οι 4 ώρες περάσανε σαν να ήταν μισή ώρα και έφτασε η δύσκολη ώρα του αποχαιρετισμού...
Αφού αποχαιρετίσαμε το πλήρωμα του πλοίου, βγάλαμε λίγες εξωτερικές φώτος και φύγαμε για την δεξίωση...


Λύνουμε κάβους, σηκώνουμε καταπέλτη και την κοπανάμε σφαιράτοι..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Και τέλος περνάμε την Είσοδο/Έξοδο του Λιμανιού και τα ξαναλέμε την επόμενη εβδομάδα ξανά...


Καπετάν Δημήτρη τα ξαναλέμε σύντομα.... :Wink: 

Αυτά κι από μένα.....
Akis_Dionisis!

----------


## douzoune

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους opelmanos, aktofylakas, Giovanaut kai AkisD. Κατά σειρά είδαμε ρεπορτάζ από Μυτιλήνη, Λήμνο, Θεσσαλονίκη. Ελπίζουμε να δούμε και από την Χίο από τον φίλο DimitrisT σε επόμενο δρομολόγιο. Να είστε όλοι καλά!!!!
Αναμένουμε φυσικά και την τρελή αποστολή του Giovanaut...!!!! Έχει προαναγγελθεί...!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

¶κη στην δεύτερη φωτό από το εσωτερικό είναι η οικονομική θέση με τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα;;; Τότε μιλάμε για πολύ πολυτέλεια και αρκετή καλαισθησία!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ¶κη στην δεύτερη φωτό από το εσωτερικό είναι η οικονομική θέση με τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα;;; Τότε μιλάμε για πολύ πολυτέλεια και αρκετή καλαισθησία!!!


Aν νομίζεις ότι θυμάμαι, είσαι γελασμένος..:mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και μια από την αναχώρηση από Πειραιά να συμπληρωθεί η διαδρομή! :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66682

----------


## douzoune

> Να και μια από την αναχώρηση από Πειραιά να συμπληρωθεί η διαδρομή!


Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα είχες φωτό!!! :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση όλων των καλών φίλων από τα νησιά μας και από τη συμπρωτεύουσα! Δίνετε νόημα στη λέξη ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΙΑ!! Να'στε καλά!!

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά για το σπουδαίο ρεπορτάζ από όλα τα λιμάνια που έπιασε η κούκλα!

----------


## diagoras

Μπραβο σε ολους σας.Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι εκπληκτικες.Φιλοι akis_D και giovanaut,ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το ρεπορταζ απο την συμπρωτευουσα

----------


## Giovanaut

Αφου σας ευχαριστησω ολους για τα θετικοτατα σχολια σας, και αφου πω ενα μπραβο σε ολες τις ανταποκρισεις των παιδιων απο ολα τα λιμανια και κυριως στον συνεργατη μου Ακη, εχω να σας πω οτι ερχεται ακομη μια εκπληξη.....

περιμενετε δυο λεπτακια....!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Επειδη καποια στιγμη πρεπει να ακουμε και τους αρμοδιους, ποιος ειναι πιο σωστοτερο να μιλησει απο τον ιδιο τον πλοιαρχο....

Μετα απο επικοινωνια που ειχαμε προ μισης ωρας, ο καπτα Δημητρης μου ζητησε να σας κοινοποιησω το εξης προσωπικο του μηνυμα προς ολους μας...!!!!!



"Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλησπέρα σας,


Δεν είμαι συνδρομητής του ΦΟΡΟΥΜ, αισθάνομαι όμως την  υποχρέωση για όσους τουλάχιστο δε γνώρισα να σας  χαιρετήσω.


Ως πλοίαρχος κ εκ μέρους των αξιωματικών και όλων των  μελών του πληρώματος σας ευχαριστούμε για τα θετικά Σας σχόλια κ εντυπώσεις που  περιγράφεται καθώς φιλοξενείτε το πλοίο   ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο NAUTILIAgr.

Προσέγγισα πρώτη φορά στη καριέρα μου τα λιμάνια του  Αιγαίου [ ΧΙΟ – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ – ΛΗΜΝΟ] κ  ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, οφείλω να πως ο κόσμος Σας  μας υποδέχτηκε με θαυμάσιο τρόπο κ ενθουσιασμό.

Χαρά μας να σας γνωρίζουμε / σουμε από κοντά – είστε  πάντα  ευπρόσδεκτοι – επιτυχίες στο  ΦΟΡΟΥΜ – κ τους συντελεστές έχετε την υποστήριξη μας - όπως κ εμείς τη δική σας  αντίστοιχα.


Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά

Δημήτρης Σ. ΠΑΠΑΤΣΑΤΣΗΣ
Πλοίαρχος [ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ]"

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Επειδη καποια στιγμη πρεπει να ακουμε και τους αρμοδιους, ποιος ειναι πιο σωστοτερο να μιλησει απο τον ιδιο τον πλοιαρχο....
> 
> Μετα απο επικοινωνια που ειχαμε προ μισης ωρας, ο καπτα Δημητρης μου ζητησε να σας κοινοποιησω το εξης προσωπικο του μηνυμα προς ολους μας...!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε εξής σου θερμά,

Συνεχίστε το έργο σας να κάνετε / μείνει  η ναυτιλία με τη γαλανόλευκη  περήφανη

----------


## xidianakis

> Επειδη καποια στιγμη πρεπει να ακουμε και τους αρμοδιους, ποιος ειναι πιο σωστοτερο να μιλησει απο τον ιδιο τον πλοιαρχο....
> 
> Μετα απο επικοινωνια που ειχαμε προ μισης ωρας, ο καπτα Δημητρης μου ζητησε να σας κοινοποιησω το εξης προσωπικο του μηνυμα προς ολους μας...!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> 
> ...


ευχαριστουμε καπετανιο! καλα ταξιδια σε εσας κ' το πληρωμα σας!

----------


## Naias II

_"Αριάδνη είσαι μια
στον κόσμο δεν είν' άλλη
Αριάδνη μου γλυκιά
πού να 'χει τέτοια ομορφιά
και τα δικά σου κάλλη"_  :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστούμε το πλοίαρχο,το πλήρωμα και τα παιδιά για το φωτορεπορτάζ  :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

Πριν από λίγο έγινε μία καταπληκτική δεξιόστροφη στροφη στην Χίο..... :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ναι, την είδα από την κάμερα της Χίου

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου

ariadne_20.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

> Επειδη καποια στιγμη πρεπει να ακουμε και τους αρμοδιους, ποιος ειναι πιο σωστοτερο να μιλησει απο τον ιδιο τον πλοιαρχο....
> 
> Μετα απο επικοινωνια που ειχαμε προ μισης ωρας, ο καπτα Δημητρης μου ζητησε να σας κοινοποιησω το εξης προσωπικο του μηνυμα προς ολους μας...!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> 
> ...


καλά ταξίδια στο καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα της κούκλας!! ευχαριστούμε....

----------


## gnikles

DSC00301.JPG
DSC00308.JPG
DSC00309.JPG
DSC00342.JPG
DSC00322.JPG

----------


## gnikles

DSC00341.JPG
DSC00347.JPG
DSC00353.JPG
DSC00358.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> DSC00341.JPG
> DSC00347.JPG
> DSC00353.JPG
> DSC00358.JPG


Nα σαι καλά φίλε Γιάννη πολύ όμορφο το ρεπορτάζ σου .Αντε να πάμε για καφεδάκι την Δευτέρα το απόγευμα?

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Τις ευχές μου για καλά ταξίδια στον πλοίαρχο και στο πλήρωμα του Αριάδνη. 
Είναι τιμή να ταξιδεύει στα νησιά μας ένα τέτοιο πλοίο.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου


Υπεροχη, ειναι, σ' ευχαριστουμε...!!!!!




> 


Να εισαι καλα φιλε για την ανταποκριση απο τη Μυτιληνη...
Πολυ ομορφη...

Και παλι καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο και τους ανθρωπους του...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους παιδια.Να στε παντα καλα.Καλα ταξιδια να ευχηθω και στην κουκλα μας

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ενα μινι χρονικο αφιξης τις Αρχοντισσας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ εχθες στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης...!!Αφιερωμενες στον ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ των χειριστηριων Cpt Δημητρη κ στον Cpt Δημητρη της πρυμης...!!Καλα ταξιδια να εχετε...*

PB281407.JPG

PB281410.JPG

PB281415.JPG

PB281417.JPG

PB281430.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Μπράβο Φώτη υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες σου..._

----------


## leonidas

Ενα τεραστιο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* σε ολους τους ρεπορτερ απο Θεσσαλονικη Μυτιληνη και Χιο για την πρωτη αφιξη της Αρχοντισσας στο Βορειο Αιγαιο...Ειναι χαρα μας και χαρα σας να βλεπουμε αυτο το βαπορι σε αυτη τη γραμμη που του παει γαντι εστω και για λιγο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για τις φωτογραφίες σας και τα mini ρεπορτάζ. 
Τον Cpt Δημήτρη και το πλήρωμα του Αριάδνη για την φιλοξενία που παρείχε στα μέλη μας να του ευχηθώ καλή ξεκούαραση και τον περιμένουμε σύντομα στην γέφυρα του Αριάδνη.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο ρε Φώτη ! Μπράβο και σε όλα τα παιδιά ! Απίστευτες λήψεις από το Ανατολικό Αιγαίο... Τελικά όλοι μπορούν να αποκτήσουν κάτι καλύτερο από το παρόν και το προηγούμενο... Αρκεί να υπάρχει η θέληση ! Και πάλι Μπράβο !

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αρκεί να υπάρχει η θέληση !



H λέξη κλειδί είναι "κέρδος".... :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Ενα μινι χρονικο αφιξης τις Αρχοντισσας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ εχθες στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης...!!Αφιερωμενες στον ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ των χειριστηριων Cpt Δημητρη κ στον Cpt Δημητρη της πρυμης...!!Καλα ταξιδια να εχετε...*


Φωτη με τελειωσες....
Μοναδικο το ρεπορταζ σου....

Χιλια μπραβο και να εισαι καλα....!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Σημερινή αναχώρηση...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66876

----------


## vinman

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες της ''κούκλας'' που μας πρόσφεραν απο τα βόρεια λιμάνια μας!!
Πάντα τέτοια παιδιά!!

----------


## polykas

_Kαρφί για το Δύσβατο..._

----------


## Rocinante

> _Kαρφί για το Δύσβατο..._


Ωωωωω ιστορικη στιγμη.
Γιωργο αν ειμασταν κατω δεν το συζηταω. Θα πηγαιναμε εστω και βραδυ.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66876


Εσυ στις 7 εκει εγω με παρεα στις 9!Σκοπια εχουμε ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μια καταπλωρη της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ χθες στην Μυτιληνη....*
*Για τον γνωστο λατρη των πλωριων φωτογραφιων αλλα κ για τους roci,vinman,thanasis89,Marouli Niko,Giovanaut*

PB281411.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> *Μια καταπλωρη της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ χθες στην Μυτιληνη....*
> *Για τον γνωστο λατρη των πλωριων φωτογραφιων αλλα κ για τους roci,vinman,thanasis89,Marouli Niko,Giovanaut*


Φωτη φυλαξου ερχεται καταπανω σου :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## polykas

> *Μια καταπλωρη της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ χθες στην Μυτιληνη....*
> *Για τον γνωστο λατρη των πλωριων φωτογραφιων αλλα κ για τους roci,vinman,thanasis89,Marouli Niko,Giovanaut*
> 
> PB281411.JPG


_Kαταπληκτική γεμάτη φωτό με ένα καράβαρο..._

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γεια σου καπετάν Δημήτρη.. 
Δεν έχω λόγια να πω και να περιγράψω τη χαρά μου που σε γνώρισα..

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση...


Να εισαι καλα Κωστα για την ομορφη νυχτερινη..!!!!!!!!




> *Μια καταπλωρη της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ χθες στην Μυτιληνη....*
> *Για τον γνωστο λατρη των πλωριων φωτογραφιων αλλα κ για τους roci,vinman,thanasis89,Marouli Niko,Giovanaut*


Φωτη, τι να σου πω, χιλια ευχαριστω....
Απο τις ομορφοτερες που μου εχουν αφιερωσει...!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Επειδη καποια στιγμη πρεπει να ακουμε και τους αρμοδιους, ποιος ειναι πιο σωστοτερο να μιλησει απο τον ιδιο τον πλοιαρχο....
> 
> Μετα απο επικοινωνια που ειχαμε προ μισης ωρας, ο καπτα Δημητρης μου ζητησε να σας κοινοποιησω το εξης προσωπικο του μηνυμα προς ολους μας...!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> 
> ...


Γεια σου καπετάν Δημήτρη.. 
Δεν έχω λόγια να πω και να περιγράψω τη χαρά μου που σε γνώρισα..

----------


## vinman

> *Μια καταπλωρη της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ χθες στην Μυτιληνη....*
> *Για τον γνωστο λατρη των πλωριων φωτογραφιων αλλα κ για τους roci,vinman,thanasis89,Marouli Niko,Giovanaut*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66895


Eκπληκτική φωτογραφία Φώτη!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι Φώτη ότι σου δείνει την αίσθηση ότι σε πολύ λίγο θα βγεί έξω από την φωτογραφία...

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ καλη η φωτογραφια του φιλου Φωτη.

----------


## opelmanos

2 φωτό και από εμένα πρίνα από λιγο στο λιμάνι.Αφιερωμένες σε όλη την παρέα  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66967

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66968

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φορουμ.Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους τους φίλους για τις ανταποκρίσεις από τις αφίξεις της Αριάδνης,σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Χτες είχα τη χαρά να γνωρίσω και να ταξιδέψω με το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο.Το ταξίδι ήταν υπέροχο,το πλήρωμα άψογο,ευγενικότατο,εξηπυρετικότατο και φιλικότατο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ το πλήρωμα και την ΑΝΕΚ για το εξαιρετικό ταξίδι  :Very Happy:  . 
To deck plan του πλοίου .......

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφίες 1-3 :Διάφορα σαλόνια στο deck 7
Φωτογραφία 4  :Very Happy: eck 8 καμπίνα 877 (2κλινη εξωτερική  :Cool: )

----------


## DimitrisT

Διάφορα σαλόνια στο deck 8.....

----------


## artmios sintihakis

DimtriT Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό...εδώ φαίνεται οτι η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας δεν είναι κουκλάρα μόνο εξωτερικά αλλά κ εσωτερικά..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Να ειστε καλα Μανο και Δημητρη για τις υπεροχες φωτο σας...!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Παιδια ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε ολους εσας για τις φωτο και το ρεπορταζ απο την ομορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Πόλύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες του πλοίου εσωτερικά.Η διαμόρφωση  θυμίζει πολύ τα δύο Νήσος.Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη για τίς φωτό που μας ανέβασες.Οι φωτό χαρισμένες σε όλη την παρέα από την σημερινή παρουσία της βαπόρισσας στο λιμάνι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66995

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66996

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66997

----------


## Ergis

θα πω κατι ψιλοασχετο με τον ενθουσιασμο που δικαιως κυριαρχει στο βορειο αιγαιο.....

οταν ειχε ναυλωθει η κουκλα στο αλγερι σε καποιες φωτογραφιες που βρηκα η σημαια μπροστα ηταν της ανεκ και ας φορουσε αλλα σινιαλα στις μπαντες.με την ιδια λογικη δεν θα επρεπε να τωρα να εχει σημαια της hsw;;ειναι πολυ λεπτομερια μαλλον αυτο που λεω αλλα τουλαχιστον να ξερουμε τι ρολο εχει αυτο το βαπορι αν εχει,και σε ποια εταιρια.

----------


## douzoune

Παρατηρώ ότι στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης δεν την αφήνουν να πλαγιοδετήσει αφού αν απλώσει τα 196 μέτρα της δεν θα μπορεί να δέσει άλλο πλοίο κάθετα. Παρ' όλα αυτά θα ήθελα να την δω σε αυτή την θέση...να "γεμίσει" το λιμάνι.

Έργη και το Σαντορινάκι έχει σημαιούλα της ΑΝΕΚ και σινιάλα hellenic....ποιός ξέρει:? :?

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό!!!! Είναι όλες πανέμορφες...

----------


## Speedkiller

Χρόνια πολλά Έργη!Ο,τι επιθυμείς!!! :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67004

----------


## Ergis

> Χρόνια πολλά Έργη!Ο,τι επιθυμείς!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67004


ΣΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

γνωριζει κανεις να μου πει ποσο πιανει στο 100% το Αριαδνη??η hsw αναφερει ως μεγιστη 27,5 knots..
παει καθολου πανω απο απο αυτο ???σαν καραβι θεωρειται highspeed η συμβατικο??
Επισης υπαρχει περιπτωση να δρομολογηθει ξανα κρητη??πχ χανια?

----------


## ndimitr93

> γνωριζει κανεις να μου πει ποσο πιανει στο 100% το Αριαδνη??η hsw αναφερει ως μεγιστη 27,5 knots..
> παει καθολου πανω απο απο αυτο ???σαν καραβι θεωρειται highspeed η συμβατικο??
> Επισης υπαρχει περιπτωση να δρομολογηθει ξανα κρητη??πχ χανια?


Δέξου στο 100% τους 27,5 κόμβους,
δέξου ότι η HSW το καταλογίζει σαν συμβατικό
και δέξου ότι κανείς δεν ξέρει που θα πάει ένα βαπόρι αν δεν ανακοινωθεί από την εταιρεία!!!! :Very Happy: 
Για Κρήτη, μόνο Ηράκλειο και αυτό για σκάντζες.....Χανιά δεν το συζητώ.....δεν νομίζω να ξαναπατήσει το πόδι της εφόσον υπάρχει μονοπώλιο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

με ποσο ταξιδευε οταν ερχοταν χανια στο 6μισι ωρες??σαν ανεκ δεν μπορει να ερθει χανια?πχ ελυρος-αριαδνη.?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μετά από τη Χίο - Μυτιλήνη - (Λήμνο και Θεσσαλονίκη) το πλοίο θα κάνει λίγο Κρήτη μετά αν θυμάμαι καλά θα μπει για την Ετησία του και έπειτα μετά θα κάνει Πάτρα - Βενετία για κάποιο διάστημα και μετά Πάτρα - Ανκώνα..
Στο περίπου αυτό είναι το πρόγραμμά του..

----------


## Trakman

Νομίζω μετά από Χίο-Μυτιλήνη θα έρθει Πάτρα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Νομίζω μετά από Χίο-Μυτιλήνη θα έρθει Πάτρα.


Σ'αυτο το σημείο θα σε γελάσω..και να φανταστείς μας το είπε ο καπεταν Δημήτρης και το ξέχασα..
Ίσως ο Gιονanaut να θυμάται καλύτερα..

----------


## Trakman

Κι εγώ δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, απλά αν θυμάμαι καλά είδα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων ότι έχει τελευταίο δρομολόγιο για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη στις 10/12 και στις 14/12 για Βενετία  :Wink: .

----------


## DimitrisT

Σύμφωνα με το online σύστημα της ΑΝΕΚ 14/12 μπαίνει στη θέση του Σοφοκλή Β(Βενετία), 13/1 στη θέση του Ελλενικ Σπιριτ και 5/2 στη θέση του Ολυμπικ Τσαμπιον (Αγκώνα)

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σ'αυτο το σημείο θα σε γελάσω..και να φανταστείς μας το είπε ο καπεταν Δημήτρης και το ξέχασα..
> Ίσως ο Gιονanaut να θυμάται καλύτερα..





> Κι εγώ δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, απλά αν θυμάμαι καλά είδα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων ότι έχει τελευταίο δρομολόγιο για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη στις 10/12 και στις 14/12 για Βενετία .


Μετα απο το ΒΑγαιο η Πριγκιπισσα περναει στην Αδριατικη...!!!!
Πατρα-Βενετια για αρχη και μετα για Ανκωνα κλεινοντας τον κυκλο της στις γραμμες τις Ιταλιας περι τα τελη Φλεβαρη....

Αντε θα την χορτασετε...!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Αντε θα την χορτασετε...!!!!!!!!!


Έτοιμος ήμουν να το γράψω!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> με ποσο ταξιδευε οταν ερχοταν χανια στο 6μισι ωρες??σαν ανεκ δεν μπορει να ερθει χανια?πχ ελυρος-αριαδνη.?


Το βαπορι δεν εχει τον απαιτουμενο αριθμο κρεβατιων για την συγκεκριμενη γραμμη......
Μεσα απο την εταιρεια ειχα πληροφορηθει οτι το πρωτο της καλοκαιρι πριν ακομα ερθει ο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, ειχαν δημιουργηθει εντασεις απο επιβατες για αυτον τον λογο.....

Κριμα...!!!!




> Έτοιμος ήμουν να το γράψω!!!


Τυχερε, αλλα που ξερεις μπορει να μας βγαλει ο καιρος και κατα εκει...!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μετα απο το ΒΑγαιο η Πριγκιπισσα περναει στην Αδριατικη...!!!!
> Πατρα-Βενετια για αρχη και μετα για Ανκωνα κλεινοντας τον κυκλο της στις γραμμες τις Ιταλιας περι τα τελη Φλεβαρη....
> 
> Αντε θα την χορτασετε...!!!!!!!!!


Oπότε Γιάννη μετά τα Χριστούγεννα ή μετά την Πρωτοχρονιά να ετοιμάζεσαι... :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Oπότε Γιάννη μετά τα Χριστούγεννα ή μετά την Πρωτοχρονιά να ετοιμάζεσαι...


Πολυ νωρις Ακη... και δεν με παιρνει...!!!
Ασ' το για Ανκωνα...!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πολυ νωρις Ακη... και δεν με παιρνει...!!!
> Ασ' το για Ανκωνα...!!!!


To απόγευμα μιλήσαμε και μου είπε για Βενετία.. Είναι πολύ ωραία..
Εμεις μήπως όμως να διαλέξουμε το ποιο μακρυνό?? :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Τυχερε, αλλα που ξερεις μπορει να μας βγαλει ο καιρος και κατα εκει...!!!!


Ικανούς σας έχω!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Όσο για τα Χανιά έχουμε εξηγήσει αρκετές φορές ότι ο ένας παράγοντας είναι τα κρεββάτια και ο άλλος το μονοπώλιο.......Αλλά έχω μία απορία.....Στην Αδριατική δεν υπάρχει έλλειψη κλινών??? :Confused:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ- Μυτιληνη 28/11/09 με φοντο το κάστρο...*
*Για ολους τους αναγνωστες του θεματος...*

PB281432.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ- Μυτιληνη 28/11/09 με φοντο το κάστρο...*
> *Για ολους τους αναγνωστες του θεματος...*
> 
> PB281432.JPG


Φτάνει.....Λυπήσου μας!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Naias II

*Ένα βασιλοβάπορο για λίγες μέρες!

*Κάνω μια παράθεση από το άρθρο.



> Πάντως προβλήματα στην προσέγγιση του λιμανιού της Χίου, αντιμετώπισε το «Αριάδνη», καθώς τα 196 μέτρα μήκος του, δεν του επιτρέπουν να στρίψει μέσα στο λιμάνι. Έτσι το πλοίο έστριψε έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου και μπήκε μέσα σε αυτό με την όπισθεν.


Είναι δυνατόν  :Confused:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ικανούς σας έχω!!!
> Όσο για τα Χανιά έχουμε εξηγήσει αρκετές φορές ότι ο ένας παράγοντας είναι τα κρεββάτια και ο άλλος το μονοπώλιο.......Αλλά έχω μία απορία.....Στην Αδριατική δεν υπάρχει έλλειψη κλινών???


Σκεψου Νικο οτι στα Χανια ειναι μονοβαπορο, ενω στην Ιταλια πανε κι ερχονται...!!!!

----------


## gasim

και το ότι έχουμε κυρίως φορτηγά και οχήματα, όχι τον Κρητικό να πηγαίνει στην οικογένειά του...

Το όλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή πραγματικός αντικαταστάτης του Λατώ από άποψη χωρητικότητας.

----------


## Leo

Καθυστερημένα για τον *Έργη* που δίαβασα γιόρταζε....

Σειρά σου Γιώργο μιας που κι εσύ έζησες μεγάλες στιγμές στην Αριάδνη (όπως κι άλλοι φίλοι από την Θεσσαλονίκη), οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε σένα, να την χαρείς και όπως την κρατάς στο μυαλό σου. 
*Χρόνια Πολλά* (συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά το καλό .... αργεί  :Very Happy: )

Πειραιάς 14.03.08

PICT3512.jpg

αλλά και αναχωρόντας για τα Χανιά στις 06.10.07

PICT2372.jpg

----------


## giannis95

> Καθυστερημένα για τον *Έργη* που δίαβασα γιόρταζε....
> 
> Σειρά σου Γιώργο μιας που κι εσύ έζησες μεγάλες στιγμές στην Αριάδνη (όπως κι άλλοι φίλοι από την Θεσσαλονίκη), οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε σένα, να την χαρείς και όπως την κρατάς στο μυαλό σου. 
> *Χρόνια Πολλά* (συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά το καλό .... αργεί )
> 
> Πειραιάς 14.03.08
> 
> PICT3512.jpg
> 
> ...


Τι μας θύμησες τώρα καπετάνιε.....Ήταν ωραίες αυτές οι μοναδικές στιγμές που δύσκολα θα τις ξαναζήσουμε....!!!! :Sad:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμενη σε οσους την..κανουν κεφη τη κοπέλα.. :Wink: 

DSC02882.JPG

----------


## M.D.I

> *Ένα βασιλοβάπορο για λίγες μέρες!*
> 
> Κάνω μια παράθεση από το άρθρο.
> 
> 
> Είναι δυνατόν


Το ξερεις το παιχνιδι ''σπασμενο τηλεφωνο''?

----------


## ndimitr93

Ariadne.....
Στο Ηράκλειο για τον φίλο Αρτέμη..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Αριάδνη στη Μυτηλήνη.Αφιερωμένες στον ndimitr93

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67415

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67416

----------


## knossos palace

Τρομερες λεπτομερειες μπραβο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Φευγω για ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, με την οποια θα κατεβω και στη Λημνο, οπου ετοιμαζω εκπληξη για ολο το Nautilia..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Φευγω για ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, με την οποια θα κατεβω και στη Λημνο, οπου ετοιμαζω εκπληξη για ολο το Nautilia.....


Την άφιξή της πάντως δεν την προλαβαίνεις..
Έρχεται όντως νωρίτερα σήμερα..
Πάρτε άλλη μία φώτο μου από την πρώτη της άφιξη..

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φευγω για ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, με την οποια θα κατεβω και στη Λημνο, οπου ετοιμαζω εκπληξη για ολο το Nautilia.....


Ακόμα και αυτό έκπληξη είναι!!!!!! :Very Happy: 



> Την άφιξή της πάντως δεν την προλαβαίνεις..
> Έρχεται όντως νωρίτερα σήμερα..
> Πάρτε άλλη μία φώτο μου από την πρώτη της άφιξη..


Μόλις έφτασε ¶κη.......

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιάννη καλό ταξίδι να έχεις με την Κουκλάρα!!!
Περιμένουμε την έκπληξη με αγωνία!!!*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ακόμα και αυτό έκπληξη είναι!!!!!!
> 
> Μόλις έφτασε ¶κη.......


Tον πήρα τηλέφωνο.. Μόλις έφτασε στον ντόκο ο Γιάννης τότε μπήκε και η Αριάδνη μέσα στο Λιμάνι..
20 Λεπτά νωρίτερα σε σύγκριση με την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή έφτασε σήμερα το καράβι..

----------


## dokimakos21

*ARIADNE-Στην Μυτιληνη κατα την αφιξη της πριν απο λιγα λεπτα...*

PC051507.JPG

PC051514.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

Τσακαλι ο dokimakos :Wink:

----------


## giannis95

> *ARIADNE-Στην Μυτιληνη κατα την αφιξη της πριν απο λιγα λεπτα...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67618
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67619


Φώτη καταπληκτηκές φώτο μπράβο...!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Oχι απλα τσακάλι..........μάχιμο τσακάλι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πραγματικά όταν βλέπω τέτοιες φωτογραφίες δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοθαυμάσω... Το Αρχοντιά του Βαποριού ή τις υπέροχες λήψεις ; Μπράβο Φώτη !

----------


## dokimakos21

*Σας ευχαριστω ολους κ 8α σας ανταμιψω?*
*με μια πρυμνια .....*

*PC051516.JPG*

*κ μια με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ...*

*PC051523.JPG*

----------


## giannis95

> *Σας ευχαριστω ολους κ 8α σας ανταμιψω?*
> *με μια πρυμνια .....*
> 
> *PC051516.JPG*
> 
> *κ μια με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ...*
> 
> *PC051523.JPG*


Μπράβο για ακόμα μια φορά Φώτη άψογες οι φωτογραφίες σου...!!! :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πω πω δείτε διαφορά μεγέθους!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Για να συμπληρώσω το υπέροχο ρεπορτάζ του Φωτή.Αφιερωμένες σε όλη την όμορφη παρέα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67634


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67635

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67636

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67638

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67639

----------


## opelmanos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67640

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67641

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67642

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67643

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67644

----------


## opelmanos

Μια με τις 2 Βαπόρισσες μαζί

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67645
Και μία από απέναντι
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67646

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Υπέροχες λήψεις Φώτη και Μάνο!!Για ακόμα μία φορά σας αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια!!
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Υπέροχες λήψεις Φώτη και Μάνο!!Για ακόμα μία φορά σας αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια!!*
> *Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*


Ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη η φωτό δική σου


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67647

----------


## Leo

Ο mastrokostas θα έλεγε... " το σκίσατε τα θέμα.." αντ' αυτού το λέω εγώ. Μπράβο σε όλους τους καλιτέχνες του βορείου Αιγαίου. Κυρίως δε για τις δυο φωτογραφίες με τα σινιάλα της τριήρους και της μεγαλονήσου μαζί  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλησπερα παιδια απο την βροχερη Λημνο...

Μια μοναδικη εμπειρια εφτασε στο τελος της σημερα το πρωι, με την αναχωρηση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ απο το λιμανι της Μυρινας...

Το ταξιδι μαζι της, κατι που πρεπει να ζησει καθε καραβολατρης....
Περασα πολυ ομορφα και με πολυ καλη παρεα.....

Επισης το ταξιδι αυτο θεωρω πως αλλαξε τον τροπο με τον οποιο εβλεπα καποια πραγματα και μ' εκανε πιο ωριμο...

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολο το πληρωμα απο τον πλοιαρχο μεχρι τους ναυτες για την μοναδικη φιλοξενια....
Οι εκληξεις θα αρχισουν απο Τριτη.....!!!!!

Υ.Γ.: Οι ανταποκρισεις απο Μυτιληνη απλα απιθανες, μπραβο για την πολυ καλη δουλεια σας..!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Η *Αριάδνη* με πλήρη νυχτερινό και ημερήσιο στολισμό σήμερα το πρωί στην θέση της στον Μεγάλο λιμάνι.* Ένα στολίδι στολισμένο*.....

Για όλους τους Νίκους και Νικολέττες αυτού του φόρουμ.

ARIADNI006.jpg

----------


## nickosps

opelmanos και dokimakos καταπληκτικό φωτορεπορτάζ!!!

----------


## diagoras

Φωτη και Μανο ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες.Καπετανιε μπραβο και σε εσενα για αλλη μια φορα.Σας ευχαριστουμε

----------


## noulos

> Μια με τις 2 Βαπόρισσες μαζί
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67645


Πως και βρέθηκαν μαζί αφού έχουν "αντίθετα" δρομολόγια; Σε απαγορευτικό ήταν;

----------


## douzoune

> Πως και βρέθηκαν μαζί αφού έχουν "αντίθετα" δρομολόγια; Σε απαγορευτικό ήταν;


Το Σάββατο το Μυτιλήνη έχει διανυκτέρευση στην Μυτιλήνη και η Αριάδνη έρχεται από Θεσσαλονίκη. Συναντιούνται για 3-4 ώρες περίπου....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑRIADNE απο την εποχη της δρομολογισης του στα χανια με τα χρωματα HELLENIC SEAWAYS το 2007


rainbow.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Απιθανη φωτογραφια!!!Και ο πρωταθλητης απο πισω.Αλλα πραγματα τοτε.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Ben

----------


## cpt babis

> ΑRIADNE απο την εποχη της δρομολογισης του στα χανια με τα χρωματα HELLENIC SEAWAYS το 2007
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67873


Πραγματικα πανεμορφη φωτο!!!
Ποιος ηταν τοτε πλοιαρχος;

----------


## Naias II

Αν δεν απατώμαι ήταν ο Μανώλης Λούσσας

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πραγματικα πανεμορφη φωτο!!!
> Ποιος ηταν τοτε πλοιρχος;


Πλοιαρχος ηταν εκεινη την περιοδο ο καπτα Μανωλης Λουσσας, ο οποιος το εφερε απο την ιαπωνια και ηταν και στην μετασκευη

----------


## Naias II

Μαζί το είπαμε, ούτε λεπτό αργότερα......  :Razz:

----------


## cpt babis

> Αν δεν απατώμαι ήταν ο Μανώλης Λούσσας





> Πλοιαρχος ηταν εκεινη την περιοδο ο καπτα Μανωλης Λουσσας, ο οποιος το εφερε απο την ιαπωνια και ηταν και στην μετασκευη


 Σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο για την γρηγορη απαντηση!!!
Να ειστε παντα καλα!!!

----------


## Ergis

> ΑRIADNE απο την εποχη της δρομολογισης του στα χανια με τα χρωματα HELLENIC SEAWAYS το 2007
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67873


ευλογημενες εποχες..... :Very Happy:  :Wink: οταν ο "πρωταθλητης" φοβηθηκε την αρχοντησσα....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...........να σαι καλα ΒΕΝ.καθε φωτογραφια και ντοκουμεντο

----------


## ndimitr93

> ευλογημενες εποχες.....οταν ο "πρωταθλητης" φοβηθηκε την αρχοντησσα..................να σαι καλα ΒΕΝ.καθε φωτογραφια και ντοκουμεντο


Φοβήθηκε???? Μάλλον λάθος έκφραση...η ΑΝΕΚ την φοβήθηκε και έστειλε το διαμάντι της να την τρομάξει!!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ Στην Μυτιληνη...*
*Για ολους εσας...!!*

PC051505.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*:shock::shock: Βρε Φώτη γιατί μας το έκανες αυτό μεσημεριάτικα???Την φωτογραφία δεν την σχολιάζω...Γιατί θα καταντήσω κουραστικός!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ Στην Μυτιληνη...*
> *Για ολους εσας...!!*
> 
> PC051505.JPG


Πήρε αέρα εχτές.....έπρεπε να του τον κόψω!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ Στην Μυτιληνη...*
> *Για ολους εσας...!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67964


 Tι να πεις παλι εδω??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φορουμ.
Σημερινή άφιξη της Αριάδνης στη Χίο.Δυστυχώς η ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών δεν είναι και η καλύτερη :Surprised: ops:.

----------


## diagoras

Δεν νομιζω Δημητρη.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το ρεπορταζ απ την Χιο.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε για τα μοναδικα ντοκουμεντα και τις συνεχεις ανταποκρισεις απο παντου..!!!

Τις επομενες μερες θα μιλησει και η Λημνος....
Τεχνικα προβληματα βλεπετε..!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

"Μυτιληνιό" ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ της 7ης Δεκεμβρίου 2009.
DSCN5599.JPG

----------


## lissos

Υπέροχη φώτο @dokimakos21 και ο Βάπορας 
σε Χριστουγεννιάτικο ρυθμό. 
(βλ. το αστεράκι πάνω από την γέφυρα)
cult! :mrgreen:

@nikosnasia η φώτο είναι έργο τέχνης.

----------


## Giovanaut

> "Μυτιληνιό" ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ της 7ης Δεκεμβρίου 2009.


Για αλλη μια φορα ενα μπραβο...!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Εν πλώ στο πρώτο μου ταξίδι με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στις 3/12/2009.
DSCN5573.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Ηλιοβασίλεμα στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι από το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
DSCN5559.JPG

----------


## gnikles

> Ηλιοβασίλεμα στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι από το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
> DSCN5559.JPG


 ΟΝΕΙΡΟ!!!!!

----------


## gnikles

ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ FORUM KAI ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ NIKOSNASIA!!!
DSC00384.JPG

----------


## Ergis

oi φωτογραφιες σας ειναι πραγματικα μοναδικες.μεχρι ποτε το πλοιο θα ειναι στην αδριατικη;;(ημερομηνια)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ηλιοβασίλεμα στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι από το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68030


Tις περιμεναμε!

----------


## Giovanaut

Χιλια μπραβο για τις μοναδικες καταθεσεις σας!!!!
Ολες τους αστερακια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Πόσο καιρό διήρκεσε η μετασκευή του?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Πόσο καιρό διήρκεσε η μετασκευή του?


Περιπου 10 μηνες....
Μας εφτασε τελη Γεναρη απο τη χωρα του Ανατελοντος Ηλιου, και Οκτωβρη ξεκινησε ταξιδια.!!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Περιπου 10 μηνες....
> Μας εφτασε τελη Γεναρη απο τη χωρα του Ανατελοντος Ηλιου, και Οκτωβρη ξεκινησε ταξιδια.!!!!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! ¶ξιζε η αναμονή!! Το αποτέλεσμα απερίγραπτο!!!! :Smile:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Πριν λιγους μηνες γραφαμε οτι αφου ειδαμε
και ΑΡ στροφη του _ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ_ μεσα στα λεμοναδικα 
για να πεσει στον Αγ.Διονυση,δεν ειχε μεινει και
τιποτα αλλο να δουμε.
Κι ομως ο γνωστος υποπτος ξαναχτυπησε και μας 
αναγκαζει να διερωτηθουμε:
Μετα την ΔΕ στροφη του _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_ των 196 μ. στη Χιο με Νοτια(?),τι αλλο μενει αραγε να δουμε?
Συγχωρεστε με το λεω ομως με .......παραπονο :Wink:

----------


## Fanouris

Αν ηταν καθαρος νοτιας και εκανε αριστερη τι θα αλλαζε?

----------


## Giovanaut

Οπως σας ειχα ταξει-Αφιερωμενο σε ολους σας...!!!!
Μπορει να αργησαμε λιγο, αλλα το ταξιδι ξεκινα...!!!!

Η Κουκλαρα μας στο νησι του Ηφαιστου...!!!

Ο λογος για τον οποιο κατεβηκα στην Λημνο προ ημερων ηταν αυτο που ακολουθει και κατι αλλο που θα παραμεινει εκπληξη για λιγο καιρο ακομη...!!!

Μετα την ελευση της υπεροχης ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ, πηρα την αποφαση...!!!
Ειπα λοιπον, να κατεβω στο νησι και με την βοηθεια του πολυ καλου μου φιλου Μαριγκλεν, ο οποιος με περιμενε αξημερωτα στο λιμανι, να γυρισουμε και να φωτογραφησουμε το βαπορι απο ολα τα σημεια της Μυρινας απο τα οποια ηταν ορατο.....!!!!

Γιναμε μουσκιδι στο τελος, αλλα αξιζε τον κοπο...!!!!

Α' μερος

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ1

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ2

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ3

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ4

συνεχιζεται...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γιάννη αύριο πάρε και ένα μαντήλι (καλαματιανό  :Razz:  )
να της το κουνίσουμε την ώρα που θα φύγει.. 
Αύριο έρχεται για τελευταία φορά Σαλόνικα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polykas

> Οπως σας ειχα ταξει-Αφιερωμενο σε ολους σας...!!!!
> Μπορει να αργησαμε λιγο, αλλα το ταξιδι ξεκινα...!!!!
> 
> Η Κουκλαρα μας στο νησι του Ηφαιστου...!!!
> 
> Ο λογος για τον οποιο κατεβηκα στην Λημνο προ ημερων ηταν αυτο που ακολουθει και κατι αλλο που θα παραμεινει εκπληξη για λιγο καιρο ακομη...!!!
> 
> Μετα την ελευση της υπεροχης ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ, πηρα την αποφαση...!!!
> Ειπα λοιπον, να κατεβω στο νησι και με την βοηθεια του πολυ καλου μου φιλου Μαριγκλεν, ο οποιος με περιμενε αξημερωτα στο λιμανι, να γυρισουμε και να φωτογραφησουμε το βαπορι απο ολα τα σημεια της Μυρινας απο τα οποια ηταν ορατο.....!!!!
> ...


*Να και κάτι διαφορετικό.Όμορφες εικόνες.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Περιμένουμε την συνέχεια...
*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Giovanaut ευχαριστουμε για την παρουσιαση του πλοιου στην Λημνο, 
και περιμενουμε στην συνεχεια τις επομενες εκπληξεις.

----------


## ορφεας

Εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε το έκτακτο δρομολόγιο που εκτελεί το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια... Ερχονται σιγα σιγα και τα υπολοιπα...!!!!
Σημερα δεν θα κοιμηθω για χαρη της...!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια... Ερχονται σιγα σιγα και τα υπολοιπα...!!!!
> Σημερα δεν θα κοιμηθω για χαρη της...!!!!


Φανταστικες φωτογραφιες φιλε Giovanaut. Και αν και τα υπολοιπα εχουν την ιδια ποιοτητα να μην κοιμηθεις. Σου στελνω με Courier ενα βαρελι καφε  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> Πριν λιγους μηνες γραφαμε οτι αφου ειδαμε
> και ΑΡ στροφη του _ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ_ μεσα στα λεμοναδικα 
> για να πεσει στον Αγ.Διονυση,δεν ειχε μεινει και
> τιποτα αλλο να δουμε.
> Κι ομως ο γνωστος υποπτος ξαναχτυπησε και μας 
> αναγκαζει να διερωτηθουμε:
> Μετα την ΔΕ στροφη του _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_ των 196 μ. στη Χιο με Νοτια(?),τι αλλο μενει αραγε να δουμε?
> Συγχωρεστε με το λεω ομως με .......παραπονο


το πλοιο εκανε κ στο πρωτο του ταξιδι απο μυτιληνη για χιο δεξιοστροφη στροφη στη χιο με τον προηγουμενο πλοιαρχο του...ενημερωτικα το λεω

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σημερινή πρωινή - πρωινή, παγωμένη και καθυστερημένη λόγο απαγορευτικού, αναχώρηση της ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ από Θεσσαλονίκη..

----------


## Giovanaut

Βαπορι που λατρευεται, σου κλεβει την καρδια, αμα το δεις δεν παυει να ταξιδευει στην καρδια σου...!!!

Ευχαριστω τον Θεο που μ' αξιωσε με σε θαυμασω, να σε ταξιδεψω, να σε νιωσω...!!!

Ευχαριστω τους υπεροχους ανθρωπους σου που με αφησαν να γινω για λιγο ανθρωπος σου...!!!!

Σ' ευαχριστω που ταραξες τα νερα μας, που βρηκες καταφυγιο στα λιμανια μας..!!!

Σ' ευχαριστω που μ' εκανες να πιστεψω στο ονειρο...!!!!!

Σ' ευχαριστω...!!!!!

Ευχομαι παντου, οπου κι αν βρισκεσαι να εχεις μαζι σου τον Αη Νικολα...!!!!

Καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο και ολους τους ανθρωπους του με την μεγαλη καρδια που το ανεβασαν στα λιμανια μας και στα τρια δρομολογια, γιατι πραγματικα τετοιοι αξιοι ανθρωποι πρεπει να ταξιδεουν αυτο το βαπορι...!!!!

ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ!!!!

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μου, αντιο...!!!!
ariadne.jpg
Θα τα ξαναπουμε συντομα...!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Είστε υπέροχοι και εσείς καρντάσηδες! Σας ευχαρσιτούμε για τα ρεπορτάζ αλλά και για τα μοναδικά σου λόγια Γιάννη. Μας συγκίνησες...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μια μακρυνη συναντηση εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.Αριαδνη και Εξπρες Σαντορινι.Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce,Apostolos,T.S.S. Apollon,Leo,stefanosp και ολους τους φιλους των 2 βαποριων.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μια μακρυνη συναντηση εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.Αριαδνη και Εξπρες Σαντορινι.Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce,Apostolos,T.S.S. Apollon,Leo,stefanosp και ολους τους φιλους των 2 βαποριων.


Πανεμορφη...... λαμπουν τα αστερια μας...!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Λιγες ωρες πριν το πλοιο ολοκληρωσει τη θητεια του στο Βορειο Αιγαιο,
το ρεπορταζ απο το πανεμορφο νησι του Ηφαιστου συνεχιζεται... 

Β' μερος

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΧΙΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΣΤΡΟ

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ1

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ2

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ3

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ4

συνεχιζεται...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Tasos@@@  Υπεροχη φωτο απο μια ομορφη συναντηση Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.

----------


## dokimakos21

Ωχ παναγια μου....!!Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες φιλε Γιαννη...!!!Σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!

Υ.Γ. Με 3 σφυριγματα αποχερετισε την Μυτιληνη σημερα...!! :Surprised: ops:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> το πλοιο εκανε κ στο πρωτο του ταξιδι απο μυτιληνη για χιο δεξιοστροφη στροφη στη χιο με τον προηγουμενο πλοιαρχο του...ενημερωτικα το λεω


 Φιλε ειναι αλλο να σου βγαινει και αλλο να τη σχεδιαζεις....τη στροφη σου!
Ενημερωτικα!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Αναχωρηση 19.00 απο Μυτιληνη.Χιο στις 21.20  Πειραιας 5.30 Δυσκολος καιρος για φωτο.Αλλα μπροστα σε ενα Αξιολογο Πλοιαρχο με μια ζεστη γεφυρα,και πληρωμα οι φωτογραφιες δεν πιανουνε τοπο.Καλα ταξιδια και μακαρι να την ξαναδουμε στο Β.Α αιγαιο συντομα*

100_1960.jpg

100_1976.jpg

100_1989.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Δίπλα απο το BLUE STAR 2 έδεσε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για να δέσει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην γνωστή του θέση.

----------


## johny18

ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΤΡΑ ;

----------


## ορφεας

Μέχρι τις 19:00 θα έχει φύγει.

----------


## φανούλα

> Λιγες ωρες πριν το πλοιο ολοκληρωσει τη θητεια του στο Βορειο Αιγαιο,
> το ρεπορταζ απο το πανεμορφο νησι του Ηφαιστου συνεχιζεται... 
> 
> Β' μερος
> 
> ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΧΙΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΣΤΡΟ
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ1
> 
> ...


Πωπώ, Γιάννη ζημιά που μας έκαμεεεες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
Τι διαμάντια είναι αυτά??? Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

Υ.Γ. Theofilos-ship αν υπάρχει και σε σένα συνέχεια στις όμορφες φώτο σου, αναμένουμε...!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ωχ παναγια μου....!!Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες φιλε Γιαννη...!!!Σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Με 3 σφυριγματα αποχερετισε την Μυτιληνη σημερα...!!


Φωταρα να εισαι καλα!!!!







> *Αναχωρηση 19.00 απο Μυτιληνη.Χιο στις 21.20 Πειραιας 5.30 Δυσκολος καιρος για φωτο.Αλλα μπροστα σε ενα Αξιολογο Πλοιαρχο με μια ζεστη γεφυρα,και πληρωμα οι φωτογραφιες δεν πιανουνε τοπο.Καλα ταξιδια και μακαρι να την ξαναδουμε στο Β.Α αιγαιο συντομα*


Μπραβο σου ρε Μανο, την ταξιδεψες και με νιωθεις,..!!!!!




> Πωπώ, Γιάννη ζημιά που μας έκαμεεεες!!!
> Τι διαμάντια είναι αυτά??? Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Theofilos-ship αν υπάρχει και σε σένα συνέχεια στις όμορφες φώτο σου, αναμένουμε...!!!


Να 'σαι καλα φανούλα, σου εχω κι αλλα εν καιρω και αρχιζω να δουλευω και το αλλο που ελεγα.. :Razz: ..Η μηχανη παραδοθηκε στην ομορφια της...!!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Giovanaut καταλαβαινω το ποσο ομορφα ητανε! Δυσκολο να τραβηξεις φωτο ομως.Φυγαμε με βροχη,οποτε...που να βγαλεις μηχανη.Μας καλυψες εσυ.Απο χιο σε υποστεγο :Wink: 

100_1985.jpg

----------


## diagoras

> Λιγες ωρες πριν το πλοιο ολοκληρωσει τη θητεια του στο Βορειο Αιγαιο,
> το ρεπορταζ απο το πανεμορφο νησι του Ηφαιστου συνεχιζεται... 
> 
> Β' μερος
> 
> ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΣΤΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΧΙΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΣΤΡΟ
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ1
> 
> ...


 Γιαννη πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Νaval22

η πορεία του στο Β.Αιγαίο ολοκληρώθηκε λοιπόν για την ώρα,ίσως κάποτε ξάνα έρθει,μέχρι τότε καλές θάλασσες και μανούβρες στον πλοίαρχο και ευχαριστούμε για τη μοναδική φιλοξενία

----------


## lissos

Το παρεάκι της Αρχόντισσας.
(η μήπως το παρεάκι του BS2? )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Το παρεάκι της Αρχόντισσας.
> (η μήπως το παρεάκι του BS2? )


Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε lissos.

----------


## CORFU

ξεκινησε το πλοιο για τα μερη τα δικα μαs......

----------


## johny18

ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΤΡΑ ...

----------


## ορφεας

Στις 20:50 ξεκίνησε και σε 3 ωρες περίπου θα φτάσει στην Πάτρα.

----------


## johny18

ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ ... ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΩ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ... ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΧΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΟΡΕΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ !!! :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Κούκλα καλωσήρθες και πάλι στο Ιόνιο!!!
Η φώτο για τον Πλοίαρχο, τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα!! Καλές θάλασσες να'χετε!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Κούκλα καλωσήρθες και πάλι στο Ιόνιο!!!
> Η φώτο για τον Πλοίαρχο, τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα!! Καλές θάλασσες να'χετε!!!


Την καλημέρα μου στην όμορφη Πάτρα να είσαι καλά George.
Καλά ταξίδια στο cpt Δημήτρη  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Κούκλα καλωσήρθες και πάλι στο Ιόνιο!!!
> Η φώτο για τον Πλοίαρχο, τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα!! Καλές θάλασσες να'χετε!!!


Το κοκκινο ομως απο την τσιμινιερα του δεν λεει φυγει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> Κούκλα καλωσήρθες και πάλι στο Ιόνιο!!!
> Η φώτο για τον Πλοίαρχο, τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα!! Καλές θάλασσες να'χετε!!!


 Ο κυριος πανταχου παρων ηταν και παλι στο ποστο του.Υπεροχη ληψη και ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ Γιωργο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Κούκλα καλωσήρθες και πάλι στο Ιόνιο!!!
> Η φώτο για τον Πλοίαρχο, τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα!! Καλές θάλασσες να'χετε!!!


*¶ψογη δουλειά για ακόμα μία φορά από τον φίλο Trakman!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιώργο!!
Καλά ταξίδια εύχομαι στον Πλοίαρχο και σε όλο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου!!*

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία και καλώς το δεχτήκαμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλα ταξιδια να εχει και να μας την προσεχετε...!!!!!!!

----------


## ορφεας

Δεν το πιστέυω!!! Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ έφηγε απο Πάτρα στις 01:30 σύμφωνα με το AIS!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Δεν το πιστέυω!!! Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ έφηγε απο Πάτρα στις 01:30 σύμφωνα με το AIS!!!


Και που είναι το περίεργο?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ορφεας

> Και που είναι το περίεργο?


Έπρεπε να φήγει στις 24:00

----------


## polykas

_To Aστέρι της Αριάδνης να φωτίζει το πλήρωμα της και όλους τους ναυτικούς μας στα ταξίδια του__ς.

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ._

polykas.jpg

----------


## OLENI

ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ...

----------


## Leo

Μια γιορτινή Αριάδνη με τα *Χρόνια Πολλά* και στον Θεσσαλονικιό μας φίλο Akis_Dyionisis που σήμερα γιορτάζει.

ariadn.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μια γιορτινή Αριάδνη με τα *Χρόνια Πολλά* και στον Θεσσαλονικιό μας φίλο Akis_Dionisis που σήμερα γιορτάζει.
> 
> ariadn.jpg


Eυχαριστώ πολύ Leo.. Αλλά το ίδιο ακριβώς ποστ να το ξαναποστάρεις στις 23 Ιανουαρίου.. :Wink: 
Γιορτάζω του Αγίου Διονυσίου του Εν Ολύμπω... :Very Happy:   :Surprised: ops:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ - Μυτιληνη 5/12/09*
*Για ολους εσας...!!*

*PC051518.JPG*

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερές φωτογραφίες από όλους. Θα ήθελα πάρα πλύ να μπορούσα να έβλεπα τη μανουβρα του πλοίου μέσα στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Όσοι το έχουν επισκεφτεί θα καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα. Μήπως έχει κάποιος φώτο με το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Χίου????

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Στον Αγιο Διονύση, 23-10-09
Ανάποδα.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Στον Αγιο Διονύση, 23-10-09
> Ανάποδα.


Πλωρακλα απο τις λιγες και φυσικα πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!

----------


## ορφεας

Απο το πρώτο τρίμηνο του νέου έτους το πλοίο θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Αγκώνα και το OLYMPIC CHAMPION θα πάει μάλλον σε γραμμή της Κρήτης.

----------


## despo

Καλες τρείς τα ξημερώματα λέει το περιμένουν σήμερα (καλύτερα αυριο να λέμε) στην Πάτρα και αναχώρηση με το καλό την ... αυγούλα. Φαίνεται 'ζαλίστηκε' απο τα πολλά κοπλιμέντα, που εισπράττει.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Απο το πρώτο τρίμηνο του νέου έτους το πλοίο θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Αγκώνα και το OLYMPIC CHAMPION θα πάει μάλλον σε γραμμή της Κρήτης.


 Ποιά γραμμή...??? Το Champion ???

----------


## gnikles

ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ FOTO ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΙΖΩ ΣΤΟ LEO!!!
DSC00379.JPG

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου gnikles

----------


## nikosdet

> Απο το πρώτο τρίμηνο του νέου έτους το πλοίο θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Αγκώνα και το OLYMPIC CHAMPION θα πάει μάλλον σε γραμμή της Κρήτης.





> Ποιά γραμμή...??? Το Champion ???


Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον!! Οπότε λύνεται και η απορία μου Ορφέα στο θέμα της γραμμής της Πάτρας!

Αν είναι για Ηράκλειο, θα προσπαθήσει να δει τι νούμερα μπορεί να κάνει με ένα ισάξιο πλοίο με αυτά των ανταγωνιστών (Παλάτια+κόκκινο). Προσωπικά δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κάνει και πολλά πράγματα...
Αν είναι για Χανιά μάλλον επιχειρεί ό,τι και παλαιότερα που μπήκε άλλος παίχτης στη γραμμή, αλλά αυτή τη φορά δρα προληπτικά μπρος στις φήμες για δρομολόγηση άλλου πλοίου (παλατιού, κόκκινου ή τίποτα?). Βέβαια αν τυχόν επαληθευτεί κάποια τέτοια δρομολόγηση, δε θα είναι τόσο εύκολα τα πράγματα όπως τότε! Αυτό όμως θα είχε ενδιαφέρον (θα κατάφερνε να εκφοβίσει υποψήφιους ανταγωνιστές - αν όντως ισχύουν ότι υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες σκέψεις?)!
Sorry για το offtopic! Το σταματάω εδώ, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα!  :Surprised: ops:

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία αιγαιοπλόε! Αλλά γιατί ήταν ανάποδα δεμένο;;;

----------


## TOM

Δειτε ενα καταπλικτικο κατα την γνωμη μου βιντεο τησ αριαδναρας να κοβειστα δυο τα κυματα τισ ανδριατικης.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y42C7...eature=related

----------


## Trakman

Φανταστικό!!! Αυτή την εικόνα φανταζόμουν να δω κάποτε όταν μπήκα στη γέφυρα του βαπόραρου στην εκδήλωση προς τιμή του κ. Κολυδά!! Την πλωράκλα σε καιρό!!
Να'σαι καλά φίλε ΤΟΜ!!!

----------


## Melis7

Φίλε Tom, σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για αυτό το βίντεο. Και μόνο να βλέπεις αυτή τη γιαπωνέζικη πλώρη να βουτάει έτσι σε κάνει να νιώθεις κάτι που δεν μπορεί να αποτυπωθεί με λέξεις....... Φαντάσου να το ζήσουμε κιόλας από κοντά.... Μακάρι..... Μακάρι........ Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε......

----------


## Ergis

φανταστητε τι κυμα εειχε για να κουναειτοσο πολυ ενα βαπορι σαν κιαυτο.....

----------


## Melis7

> Μια μακρυνη συναντηση εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.Αριαδνη και Εξπρες Σαντορινι.Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce,Apostolos,T.S.S. Apollon,Leo,stefanosp και ολους τους φιλους των 2 βαποριων.


Α ρε φίλε τι μου θύμισες. Κρύο, κρύο και πάλι κρύο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία αιγαιοπλόε! Αλλά γιατί ήταν ανάποδα δεμένο;;;


Για βαψίματα στην αριστερή μερία, αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Και άλλη μια "ανάποδη"

----------


## Giovanaut

Και το βιντεακι αλλα και οι ποζες απο τον Πειραια απιθανες...!!!!
Τι βαπορι...???

Δηλαδη δεν θα φυγει τελη Φλεβαρη απο την Αδριατικη...???

----------


## nissos_mykonos

οντως πρεπει να ειχε ασχημο καιρο....φοβερο βιντεο.......μπραβο

----------


## Rocinante

> οντως πρεπει να ειχε ασχημο καιρο....φοβερο βιντεο.......μπραβο


Οταν φτανω στον προορισμο μου μετα απο ενα ναυτικο ταξιδι και με ρωτανε αν ειχα καλο ταξιδι απαντω:
Αηδεια οταν εχει απνοια 
Χαλια καιρος οταν εχει κατω απο 6 μποφορ.
πολυ καλος καιρος 6
Παρα πολυ καλος καιρος 7
Και ανεβαινει η κλιμακα...
Η χαρα ενος τρελου καραβολατρη...
Συνηθως μετα την απαντηση μου με κοιτανε με ενα υφος σαν να λενε ΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΒΛΑΜΕΝΟΣ????
Ξερω γω .Μαλλον  :Very Happy:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

και σε εμενα το ιδιο συμβαινει.............με κοιτουν και λενε καλα παει καλα?τι λεει?

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Οταν φτανω στον προορισμο μου μετα απο ενα ναυτικο ταξιδι και με ρωτανε αν ειχα καλο ταξιδι απαντω:
> Αηδεια οταν εχει απνοια 
> Χαλια καιρος οταν εχει κατω απο 6 μποφορ.
> πολυ καλος καιρος 6
> Παρα πολυ καλος καιρος 7
> Και ανεβαινει η κλιμακα...
> Η χαρα ενος τρελου καραβολατρη...
> Συνηθως μετα την απαντηση μου με κοιτανε με ενα υφος σαν να λενε ΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΒΛΑΜΕΝΟΣ????
> Ξερω γω .Μαλλον


 αχαχαχα καλο !

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Καλες τρείς τα ξημερώματα λέει το περιμένουν σήμερα (καλύτερα αυριο να λέμε) στην Πάτρα και αναχώρηση με το καλό την ... αυγούλα. Φαίνεται 'ζαλίστηκε' απο τα πολλά κοπλιμέντα, που εισπράττει.


 :Cool: Καλησπέρα,
Ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετά σε χρόνο εκείνη το ταξίδι – για αυτό κ εύλογα καθυστέρησε.
Έφυγε από τη ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ με 6 ώρες καθυστέρηση [ομίχλη κ τοπικοί κανονισμοί] – στη συνέχεια προσέγγισε τη Κροατία [PULA], να αποβιβάσει ασθενή με άμεσο καρδιακό επεισόδιο.

 :Razz: Χρόνια μας πολλά – πάντα με υγεία :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχουμε αρχίσει και γινόμαστε κουραστικοί με τα βαπόρια και την κατασκοπεία που κάνουμε όλοι μας μερικές φορές .
Γιατί άργησε ?Γιατί πάει αργά ?Γιατί το ένα ,γιατί το άλλο ! Εγώ λέω να αφήσουμε τους ανθρώπους να κάνουν την δουλειά τους ,και εμείς να συνεχίσουμε να τα καμαρώνουμε ,και να τα φωτογραφίζουμε .Διότι είναι διαφορετικά να τα βλέπεις από τον ντοκο ,και διαφορετικά να τα ταξιδεύεις !! :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

> Έχουμε αρχίσει και γινόμαστε κουραστικοί με τα βαπόρια και την κατασκοπεία που κάνουμε όλοι μας μερικές φορές .
> Γιατί άργησε ?Γιατί πάει αργά ?Γιατί το ένα ,γιατί το άλλο ! Εγώ λέω να αφήσουμε τους ανθρώπους να κάνουν την δουλειά τους ,και εμείς να συνεχίσουμε να τα καμαρώνουμε ,και να τα φωτογραφίζουμε .Διότι είναι διαφορετικά να τα βλέπεις από τον ντοκο ,και διαφορετικά να τα ταξιδεύεις !!


Σωστός ο mastrokostas!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οπως ακριβως ειναι τα πραγματα mastrokostas.Ας τους αφησουμε τους ανθρωπους να κανουν την δουλεια τους και ας αφησουμε το συνδρομο <μακη τριανταφυλοπουλου>για αλλους τομεις.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Οπως ακριβως ειναι τα πραγματα mastrokostas.Ας τους αφησουμε τους ανθρωπους να κανουν την δουλεια τους και ας αφησουμε το συνδρομο <μακη τριανταφυλοπουλου>για αλλους τομεις.


Είμαι περίεργος κ θέλω να ρωτήσω:
Παρατηρώ ορισμένες φορές – τα σχόλια / αναφορές [άργησε – έκανε – έπρεπε έτσι /αλλιώς – γύρισε – αριστερά – δεξιά κ αλλά πολλά].
Ποιος είναι ο λόγος – κ σε ποιόν είναι υποχρεωμένοι έκαστοι να δίνουν του είδους τις εξηγήσεις .
Πχ [έγινε αναφορά του προηγουμένου] – υπήρχε λόγος σοβαρός – μιλήσαμε με το πλοίαρχο – αλλά γιατί να φτάνουμε ως εδώ κ να μη μένουμε σε αυτό που ο Sir Mastrokostas λέει? – να του αφήσουμε να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους! 
Διαβάζουν κ αυτοί το  Forum κ πολλές φορές δυσαρεστούνται!!! – 


Χρόνια μας πολλά κ με υγεία

----------


## Giovanaut

Εχετε ολοι δικιο...!!!!
Αλλωστε οι Ελληνες ναυτικοι αξιζουν να εχουν την απολυτη εμπιστοσυνη μας και καλυτερα να μην γινομαστε κατασκοποι κακοπροαιρετων..!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

*F/Β ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ*....Μυτιλήνη 30-11-2009

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70955
χαρισμένη σε όλη την παρέα...

----------


## φανούλα

> *F/Β ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ*....Μυτιλήνη 30-11-2009
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70955
> χαρισμένη σε όλη την παρέα...


Χρόνια Πολλά Μάνο, με υγεία και ότι επιθυμείς :Razz:  :Wink: !!! Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis



----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο αυτη την στιγμη ειναι πολυ κοντα στο Ντουμπροβνικ.Γνωριζουμε κατι η ειναι κατι τρελο του ΑΙS ??

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> το πλοιο αυτη την στιγμη ειναι πολυ κοντα στο Ντουμπροβνικ.Γνωριζουμε κατι η ειναι κατι τρελο του ΑΙS ??


 Μάλλον πως έχει φουρτούνα κ το πάει απο εκεί για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί το βαπόρι....μεσα απο τα νησια της Κροατίας..το κανουν συχνά τα βαπόρια οταν έχει ασχημες καιρικές συνθήκες η Αδριατική!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> το πλοιο αυτη την στιγμη ειναι πολυ κοντα στο Ντουμπροβνικ.Γνωριζουμε κατι η ειναι κατι τρελο του ΑΙS ??


Ο *Sir**.* *Mastrokostas*προχτές έκανε ένα ευγενικό σχόλιο – κ πέρασε το μήνυμα του!!! – 

‘ο καλός ο CPTστη φουρτούνα φαίνεται’

Το AISδε τρελάθηκε ούτε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ – ο καιρός όμως είναι ΒΒΔ 8/9 – τι λέτε λοιπόν? – για coastalnavigationκ απολαυστικό cruising!!!!!!

----------


## OLENI

καλημέρα καλή Χρονιά σε όλους μας,

Το πέρασμα από την Κροατία έγινε για να αποβιβάσει ασθενή με καρδιακό πρόβλημα.

----------


## Leo

> Καλησπέρα,
> Ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετά σε χρόνο εκείνη το ταξίδι – για αυτό κ εύλογα καθυστέρησε.
> Έφυγε από τη ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ με 6 ώρες καθυστέρηση [ομίχλη κ τοπικοί κανονισμοί] – στη συνέχεια προσέγγισε τη Κροατία [PULA], να αποβιβάσει ασθενή με άμεσο καρδιακό επεισόδιο.
> 
> Χρόνια μας πολλά – πάντα με υγεία





> Μάλλον πως έχει φουρτούνα κ το πάει απο εκεί για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί το βαπόρι....μεσα απο τα νησια της Κροατίας..το κανουν συχνά τα βαπόρια οταν έχει ασχημες καιρικές συνθήκες η Αδριατική!





> καλημέρα καλή Χρονιά σε όλους μας,
> 
> Το πέρασμα από την Κροατία έγινε για να αποβιβάσει ασθενή με καρδιακό πρόβλημα.


Η κροατία λοιπόν ήταν μερικές ημέρες πρίν. Αυτή την φορά ο λόγος ήταν οι κακές καιρικές συνθήκες και μόνον αυτό.

----------


## Ergis

> Η κροατία λοιπόν ήταν μερικές ημέρες πρίν. Αυτή την φορά ο λόγος ήταν οι κακές καιρικές συνθήκες και μόνον αυτό.


μα λεω και εγω....καθε δρομολογιο και καρδιακο....τι στο καλο

----------


## φανούλα

Γιαννάκη Giovanaut και ψυχή της Βόρειας Ελλάδας τις ευχές στις είπα πριν, αλλά τώρα πρέπει να τρέξω να προλάβω πριν μπεις στο φόρουμ να σου αφιερώσω αυτή τη φώτο και ακολουθεί και στο άλλο μέρος που σου είπα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
Για σένα λοιπόν η όμορφή σου Αριάδνη στον Πειραιά που περιμένει πως και πως να σε δει!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραία φώτο..
Kρυφό ταλέντο η Φανούλα.. :Wink: 
Γιάννη αν και τα είπαμε και από το τηλέφωνο την ώρα που περίμενες τον Τέο στη Καβάλα, Χρόνια Πολλά κι από εμένα με μία φωτογραφία Ευχή..
Η ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ λοιπόν στην παρθενική της εμφάνιση στο Λιμάνι της Νύφης του Θερμαίκού στη Θεσσαλονίκη!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Μολις επεστρεψα απο την καραβολατρικη μου υποχρεωση....
Και αρχιζω να φτιαχνομαι επικινδυνα με τις μοναδικες εικονες αλλα και τα ομορφα λογια σας...!!!!!

φανουλα, τρελοκυκλαδιτισσα  μου, χιλια ευχαριστω. Η φωτο σου ειναι γλυκια σαν και σενα...Συναντηση ομορφων πλασματων στο Μεγαλο Λιμανι...
Να μην ειμαι απο μια μερια... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink: 
Η κοπελια μας πολλα κρυφα χαρτια κρατουσε και τωρα τελευταια βαραει αλυπητα...!!!!!
ΕΥΓΕΕΕ!!!!

Τωρα για σενα Ακη τι να πω, πραγματικα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την υπεροχη καρτα σου αλλα
 και για τις μοναδικες στιγμες και ξενυχτια που ζησαμε μαζι στους ντοκους του Βορα με κρυα και βροχες,
 για εχουμε την ΑΡΙΑΝΔΑΡΑ μας πριγκιπισσα οπως της πρεπει..!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τωρα για σενα Ακη τι να πω, πραγματικα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την υπεροχη καρτα σου αλλα
>  και για τις μοναδικες στιγμες και ξενυχτια που ζησαμε μαζι στους ντοκους του Βορα με κρυα και βροχες,
>  για εχουμε την ΑΡΙΑΝΔΑΡΑ μας πριγκιπισσα οπως της πρεπει..!!!


Θα μου μείνει αξέχαστο όταν ήρθε στο τελευταίο δρομολόγιό της η Αριάδνη στην Θεσσαλονίκη στις 05:30 τα ξημερώματα που είχε εκείνο το ψιλόβροχο και η θερμοκρασία κόντευε μόλις τους +3 Βαθμούς και φυσούσε παγωμένο αέρα..
Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα... :Very Happy:  :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Θα μου μείνει αξέχαστο όταν ήρθε στο τελευταίο δρομολόγιό της η Αριάδνη στην Θεσσαλονίκη στις 05:30 τα ξημερώματα που είχε εκείνο το ψιλόβροχο και η θερμοκρασία κόντευε μόλις τους +3 Βαθμούς και φυσούσε παγωμένο αέρα..
> Τι θυμήθηκα τώρα...


Αυτα μενουν χαραγμενα παντα στις καρδιες μας φιλε Ακη...!!!!!

----------


## giannis95

Μια φώτο της κούκλας βγαίνοντας από τον δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας....!!
ariadnh.jpg
Για τους φίλους Akis Dionisis,Giovanaut,Nissos Mykonos και για τον Nίκο...!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μια φώτο της κούκλας βγαίνοντας από τον δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας....!!
> ariadnh.jpg
> Για τους φίλους Akis Dionisis,Giovanaut,Nissos Mykonos και για τον Nίκο...!!!


 
Να εισαι καλα συνονοματε......

Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση...
Κουκλαρα ειναι...!!!!

Και χρονια πολλα αναδρομικα..!!!!!

----------


## giannis95

> Να εισαι καλα συνονοματε......
> 
> Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση...
> Κουκλαρα ειναι...!!!!
> 
> Και χρονια πολλα αναδρομικα..!!!!!


Επίσης Γιάννη..!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Λιγες μερες πριν απο το την μεταβαση του στην Ανκωνα....
Παρτε μια ιδεα απο το πλοιο στη Βενετια...!!!!
Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι του πλοιαρχου του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ καπεταν Δημητρη Παπατσατση....!!!!

Καλα σου ταξιδια πλοιαρχε στην δυσκολη Αδριατικη...!!!!

DSC03420ν.jpg

DSC03469ν.jpg

και κατι πιο καλλιτεχνικο, που του αρεσει πολυ...!!!

DSC03447ν.jpg

DSC03455ν.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από την Ηγουμενίτσα και την Βενετία από τους φίλους Giannis95 και Giovanaut!!Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τους δύο!*

----------


## diagoras

Φιλοι giannis95,giovanaut,ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες της κουκλας και το ρεπορταζ απ την Ιγουμενιτσα και την Βενετια.

----------


## giannis95

Λοιπόν μιας και δεν ήταν σωστό το ρεπορτάζ μου θα ηθελα να το κάνω ποιό αναλυτικό γιατί έτσι νομίζω πως δεν δείχνει και τίποτα...!!!Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν με την είσοδό της στον δύαυλο της πόλης..!!
ariadne2.jpg

Δεξιά στοφή και πίσω...
ariadne1.jpg

Ρείχνει την άγκυρα από αρκετό ύψος....
ariadne3.jpg

Μετά από λίγη ώρα το πλοίο δένει με "λίγο" ντουμάνι...
ariadn.jpg

Ωρα για την αναχώρισή της και έξοδος απο τον δύαυλο..
Ariad.jpg
Για όλους σας και για τους καλούς φίλους Nissos Mykonos,Giovanaut,diagoras και Akis Dionisis..!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερό φωτορεπορτάζ. Μπράβο φίλε Γιάννη. Α ρε Αρχόντισσα, πότε θα ξαναγυρίσεις στο Αιγαίο.......??????

----------


## erenShip

αλήθεια, πότε θα την ξανακαμαρώσουμε που θα μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του πειραιά???

----------


## giannis95

> αλήθεια, πότε θα την ξανακαμαρώσουμε που θα μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του πειραιά???


Μπορεί και "ποτε" λόγο το οτί τα Λευκά Ορη ακούγετε οτι θα δραστιριοποιηθούν σε καποια γραμμη που κατά πάσα πυθανότητα ειναι Πηραιάς Μήλο Ρέθυμνο αλλα ακόμα τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο...Αλλα και να είναι αν τα λευκά κάτσουν τότε σημαίνει οτί η Αριαδνη βρήκε τελικός την γραμμή της....Ο Σοφοκλης θα μπει στην θέση του Κρητη 1 και ξανά το Κρητη Ηράκλειο.!! :Wink:

----------


## TOM

Mετα απο μεγαλη προσπαθεια[να πεισω τους γονεις μου να με αφησουν ] καταφερα να παω στο λιμανι της κερκυρας τα αγρια χαραματα και να δω απο κοντα εστω και την νυχτα που ερχεται στην κερκυρα η *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ*....Θα ηθελα να πω οτι την αδικουν οι φωτογραφιες .Επισης δηλωνω FAN της.*ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΤΕΛΕΙΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ !!!!!!!!ΤΙ ΠΛΩΡΑΚΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ?????!!!!!!!!!!!.*Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που εβγαλα νυχρτερινες φωτο και ετσι δεν ειναι και καλες....ΕΥΧΟΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ...Και τελος ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ για την πολυλογια αλλα ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ!!!!_ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ_ N@utilia.gr .......

ariadne 1.jpg

Και η _ΠΡΩΡΑΚΛΑ_

ariadne 0.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Με το δικιο σου τρελαθηκες φιλε TOM....απιστευτος βαπορας αλλα να μην μεινει μονιμα στο Ιονιο και την Αδριατικη και τον στερηθουμε και εμεις εδω.... :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ΤΟΜ για την ανταπόκριση!!! Και μπράβο σου!!!
Είναι όντως υπέροχο σκαρί, και με εξαιρετικό πλήρωμα που είχαμε την τιμή να γνωρίσουμε στην εκδήλωση που είχαμε διοργανώσει για τον κ. Κολυδά.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Χεχεχεχε χαίρομαι που βλέπω να έχει όλο και περισσότερους fun ο Βάπορας. Φίλε ΤΟΜ πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου.......αλλά αν σας μείνει μόνιμα εκέι θα στεναχωριθεί το πατριωτάκη μου ο Έργης και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι απο την εδώ πλευρα της Ελλάδος..........

----------


## TOM

Εκει εχετε τοσους βαπορες :Wink: [αν και δεν συγκρινοντε με την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ].Παντως μια συμβιβαστικη λυση ειναι να φερουν και το αδερφακι της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ ....Ενα για εμας και ενα για εσας....ΜΑΚΑΡΙ :Razz: ...

AR.jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Φίλε ΤΟΜ εδώ δεν ξέρουν τι θά κάνουν την Αριάδνη θα φέρουν και το αδελφάκι της??? Καλό θα ήταν αλλά δεν το βλέπω.....

----------


## diagoras

> Λοιπόν μιας και δεν ήταν σωστό το ρεπορτάζ μου θα ηθελα να το κάνω ποιό αναλυτικό γιατί έτσι νομίζω πως δεν δείχνει και τίποτα...!!!Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν με την είσοδό της στον δύαυλο της πόλης..!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71966
> 
> Δεξιά στοφή και πίσω...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71967
> 
> Ρείχνει την άγκυρα από αρκετό ύψος....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71968
> 
> ...


 Φιλε Γιαννη εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες και ομορφο ρεπορταζ της αφιξοαναχωρησης της κουκλας απο ενα λιμανι που σπανια βλεπουμε εικονες.Ευχαριστουμε



> Mετα απο μεγαλη προσπαθεια[να πεισω τους γονεις μου να με αφησουν ] καταφερα να παω στο λιμανι της κερκυρας τα αγρια χαραματα και να δω απο κοντα εστω και την νυχτα που ερχεται στην κερκυρα η *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ*....Θα ηθελα να πω οτι την αδικουν οι φωτογραφιες .Επισης δηλωνω FAN της.*ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΤΕΛΕΙΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ !!!!!!!!ΤΙ ΠΛΩΡΑΚΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ?????!!!!!!!!!!!.*Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που εβγαλα νυχρτερινες φωτο και ετσι δεν ειναι και καλες....ΕΥΧΟΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ...Και τελος ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ για την πολυλογια αλλα ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ!!!!_ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ_ N@utilia.gr .......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71999
> 
> Και η _ΠΡΩΡΑΚΛΑ_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72000


 Φιλε ΤΟΜ εξαιρετικο το ρεπορταζ σου και απο την Κερκυρα.Τα λογια σου τα κατανοω απολυτα γιατι καπως ετσι νιωθουμε ολοι για αυτο το βαπορι

----------


## giannis95

> Με το δικιο σου τρελαθηκες φιλε TOM....απιστευτος βαπορας αλλα να μην μεινει μονιμα στο Ιονιο και την Αδριατικη και τον στερηθουμε και εμεις εδω....


Οπως ειπα ποιο πρίν φίλε Τασο μαλλον θα το σταριθούμε...Θα το έχουν δίπλα τους μόνο οι Πατρηνοι και οι Ηγουμενιτσιώτες..!!! :Wink:  :Sad:

----------


## TOM

Δεν λεω για καποια συγκεκριμενη εταιρια....τοσες υπαρχουν ποιος ξερει :Wink: Η παρακατω φωτο αφιερωμενη στους φιλουσ τςν τελευταιων 7 post....


ar1.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε TOM σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ από την όμορφη Κέρκυρα!!Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!
*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίες φώτος ΤΟΜ.. 
Συγχαρητήρια.. (θέλεις λίγο εξάσκηση στις νυχτερινές λήψεις... :Wink:  :Very Happy: )

----------


## dokimakos21

*Εξαιρετικη ανταποκριση απο την Κερκυρα...!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ ΤΟΜ...!!*

----------


## TOM

Και αλλη μια απ'την κερκυρα ....αφιερωμενη στους φιλους που εγραψαν σε αυτο το θεμα σημερα.

arrrrrr.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Εξαιρετικη νυχτερινη φιλε ΤΟΜ.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Λοιπόν μιας και δεν ήταν σωστό το ρεπορτάζ μου θα ηθελα να το κάνω ποιό αναλυτικό γιατί έτσι νομίζω πως δεν δείχνει και τίποτα...!!!Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν με την είσοδό της στον δύαυλο της πόλης..!!
> 
> 
> 
> Για όλους σας και για τους καλούς φίλους Nissos Mykonos,Giovanaut,diagoras και Akis Dionisis..!!


Να εισαι καλα ρε Γιαννη.... Απιθανη στον διαυλο.....
Μπραβο...!!!




> Μπορεί και "ποτε" λόγο το οτί τα Λευκά Ορη ακούγετε οτι θα δραστιριοποιηθούν σε καποια γραμμη που κατά πάσα πυθανότητα ειναι Πηραιάς Μήλο Ρέθυμνο αλλα ακόμα τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο...Αλλα και να είναι αν τα λευκά κάτσουν τότε σημαίνει οτί η Αριαδνη βρήκε τελικός την γραμμή της....Ο Σοφοκλης θα μπει στην θέση του Κρητη 1 και ξανά το Κρητη Ηράκλειο.!!


Μακαρι να μεινει καπου κι ας ειναι οπου θελει....!!!!!




> Mετα απο μεγαλη προσπαθεια[να πεισω τους γονεις μου να με αφησουν ] καταφερα να παω στο λιμανι της κερκυρας τα αγρια χαραματα και να δω απο κοντα εστω και την νυχτα που ερχεται στην κερκυρα η *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ*....Θα ηθελα να πω οτι την αδικουν οι φωτογραφιες .Επισης δηλωνω FAN της.*ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΤΕΛΕΙΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ !!!!!!!!ΤΙ ΠΛΩΡΑΚΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ?????!!!!!!!!!!!.*Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που εβγαλα νυχρτερινες φωτο και ετσι δεν ειναι και καλες....ΕΥΧΟΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ...Και τελος ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ για την πολυλογια αλλα ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ!!!!_ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ_ N@utilia.gr .......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71999
> 
> Και η _ΠΡΩΡΑΚΛΑ_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72000





> Και αλλη μια απ'την κερκυρα ....αφιερωμενη στους φιλους που εγραψαν σε αυτο το θεμα σημερα.


Να εισαι καλα φιλε ΤΟΜ....Απιθανος κι εσυ
Και μην φοβαστε, να πλησιαζετε την κουκλα γιατι ειναι πολυ ευγενικη....!!!!

----------


## CORFU

μπραβω Κερκυραιε TOM,και αστουs να λενε μαs πηραν το SF XII

----------


## TOM

ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## malkostas

Το πλοίο κατα την γνώμη μου είναι υπέροχο μέσα έξω...Μακάρι να επαληθευτούν οι φήμες για αγορά του αδελφού του και να δρομολογηθεί παρέα με το Αριάδνη σε κάποια γραμμή...πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει χώρος!
Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από όλους!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## giannis95

> μπραβω Κερκυραιε TOM,και αστουs να λενε μαs πηραν το SF XII


Ναι αλλα το πήρατε πάλυ πίσω τυχεροι!!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Aπό 13/01/2010 αλλαγή δρομολογίου για την αρχόντισα...  :Cool:

----------


## giannis95

> Aπό 13/01/2010 αλλαγή δρομολογίου για την αρχόντισα...


Δηλαδή για που?!?! :Surprised:

----------


## Naias II

Αγκώνα....

----------


## Apostolos

Τι συνέβει πάλι στην Θεα μας???

----------


## Melis7

Ακόμα ένας προορισμός που θα μαγέψει αυτή η Βασίλισσα........ Και περισσότερο κόσμο φυσικά......

----------


## polykas

_Θα παίξει από κάποιον ,καμμία φωτογραφία της Αριάδνης, στην όμορφη Ανγκώνα;_

----------


## Νικόλας

ας παίξω εγώ προς το παρόν από την ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ  :Very Happy: 
στούς λάτρεις και όχι μόνο !!
P1040191.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Τέλεια Νικόλα.Ευχαριστούμε...*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

*ΦΟΒΕΡΉ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΊΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*8-)
Τη θέλω σε fuel size please..:mrgreen:

----------


## CORFU

ξερει καποιοs γιατι το πλοιο περναει ανοικτα τηs Κερκυραs προs Νοτια και οχι απο την μεσα μερια

----------


## Leo

Για να μην το φωτογραφίζετε εσείς οι Κερκυραίοι  :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Η πορεία του πλοίου είναι επιλογή του εκάστοτε Πλοιάρχου και εξαρτάται από πάρα πολλούς παράγοντες...

----------


## CORFU

αυτο φιλε Leo ειναι σπανιο και ο καιροs αυτη την στιγμη ειναι καλοs μηπωs ειναι κενο φορτιου??

----------


## diagoras

> ας παίξω εγώ προς το παρόν από την ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ 
> στούς λάτρεις και όχι μόνο !!
> P1040191.jpg


 Πολυ καλη.Ευχαριστουμε Νικολα

----------


## Melis7

Φωτογραφία για καρτ-ποστάλ...................!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ARISTARXOS

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΚΑΣΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ..........
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ????????
ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΚΑΣΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ..........
> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ????????
> ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ?


Πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να το ξέρουμε? κι αν το ξέρουμε γιατί πρέπει να το σχολιάσουμε? Μας αφορούν οι λόγοι που οι εταιρείες αλλάζουν καπεταναίους? Στο θέμα σχολιάζουμε το πλοίο κυρίως και όχι τις μεταγραφές, μετατάξεις, αντικαταστάσεις των καπεταναίων.

----------


## ARISTARXOS

ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΥΦΟΣ?ΑΠΛΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ.

----------


## Leo

> ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΥΦΟΣ?ΑΠΛΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ.


Διότι, κατά την γνώμη μου η ερώτηση 


> ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ?


 δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης. Το φόρουμ είναι καραβολατρικό και σε καμιά περίπτωση ερευνιτικό ή ανακριτικό. Αυτό, μόνο αυτό και μια τελεία εδώ.

----------


## ορφεας

Πειραιάς 8/3/2009
ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ .JPG

----------


## ARISTARXOS

Η ΟΡΘΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ SITE.
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΜΠΟΥΝ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΕΔΩ.....

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Η ΟΡΘΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ SITE.
> ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΜΠΟΥΝ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ.
> ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΕΔΩ.....


Μα δεν θα μπορουσες προφανως φιλε μου να πεις κατι αλλο.Σε κανενα θεμα του φορουμ δεν συζηταμε για αξιωματικους και πληρωματα.Και δεν εχουμε κανενα λογο να κρινουμε κανεναν..ειδικα εμεις οι στεργιανοι ξερολες :Wink:

----------


## ARISTARXOS

ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΩ????
ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ....

----------


## theofilos-ship

Φιλε μου αν ειδες ειπα..κρινουμε,εμεις δεν αναφερθηκα μονο σε εσενα.Απλα οπως ειπε ο Λεο ειμαστε καραβολατρες,και οχι το GREEK BBC.Δεν νομιζω να διαφωνεις.Ευχαριστω :Wink:

----------


## ορφεας

Εχω βαρεθεί πια. Κάθε μέρα κάποιοι τσακόνεστε.*ΣΤΑΜΑΤΙΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ*.

----------


## nissos_mykonos



----------


## Melis7

Και σαλονάκι στη γέφυρα!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Αυτές οι φώτο δεν προκαλούν δέος? Είναι λες και είσαι στο δρόμο και οδηγάς νταλίκα και βλέπις δίπλα σου να περνάνε Ι.Χ.!!!!!! Τελικά, δεν έχει κανείς φίλος φώτο από το λιμάνι της Χίου, ε?????

----------


## nissos_mykonos

για σενα φιλε Melis7 που σου αρεσει το σαλονακι στη γεφυρα δες και αυτο...

----------


## Thanasis89

Σε προηγούμενες σελίδες όλο και κάτι θα βρεις !  :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Θανάση για τη βοήθειά σου. Όσο για τον φίλο Nissos Mykonos, είναι χαρακτηριστικά αυτό που λέμε : σαν στο σπίτι σου, ή καλύτερα για τους ναυτικούς, το πρώτο σπίτι τους........!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

μια φώτο μαζί με λίγο ΒΑΠΟΡΑ(πολάρις :Very Happy: )
P1040192.jpg
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΛΑΤΡΕΙς ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μας έστειλες......
Φοβερή Φωτογραφία...!!!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## CORFU

ο βαποραs σημερα το μεσημερι στα στενα Κερκυραs-Αλβανιαs

----------


## Melis7

Πολύ ωραία φώτο φίλε Νικόλα. Όσο για την από πάνω, είναι σαν βέλος που θέλει να πάει όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορεί!!!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

λοιπον η παρακατω φωτο δεν αποτελει μερος κανενος ελαιοχρωματισμου μου,παρολο που την ειχα βαψει με τα ιδια χρωματα στο αναλογο θεμα,χωρις να ξερω οτι παλια ηταν ετσι,γνωριζοντας μονο την λευκη φορεσια με τις ριγες που ειχε σαν rainbow bell...(εσχετα που εγω προχωρισακαι εγραψα και superfast)

οριστε λοιπον μια φωτο της σαν ferry himuka

ferryhimuka.jpg

και μαλιστα θυμαμαι πως οταν την εβαψα βγηκε καποιος και ειπε "απαπα,χαλια,δεν της πανε καθολου τα κοκκινα..."  (που και να ηξερε τελικα)

και οριστε και ενα site http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...EsnD_gaDhOnKDA

γιατι το προηγουμενο απο το οποιο πηρα την φωτο ηταν μονο στα γιαπωνεζικα

----------


## ορφεας

Πειραιάς 8/3/2009.
ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Εμενα μου αρεσε απο την πρωτη στιγμη και με τα βυσινια της...!!!!!
Αμα αξιζει το βαπορι αξιζει....!!!!

Ευχαριστουμε που μας τη θυμησες...!!!!
ΗIMUKARA for ever, ν' αγιασουν τα χερια των ναυπηγων σου...!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Εμενα μου αρεσε απο την πρωτη στιγμη και με τα βυσινια της...!!!!!
> Αμα αξιζει το βαπορι αξιζει....!!!!
> 
> Ευχαριστουμε που μας τη θυμησες...!!!!
> ΗIMUKARA for ever, ν' αγιασουν τα χερια των ναυπηγων σου...!!!!!


Έτσι έτσι...
Η Βαθμολογία μου στους Ναυπηγούς της ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ Έίναι... 

Το βλέπεις το καράβι και προσκυνάς..

----------


## nickosps

Να γινόταν κάτι και να ερχόταν και το αδερφό της...
Είναι κούκλα ρε παιδιά όμως! Καταπληκτική σχεδίαση!
Συγχαρητήρια στον ναυπηγό της!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Να γινόταν κάτι και να ερχόταν και το αδερφό της...
> Είναι κούκλα ρε παιδιά όμως! Καταπληκτική σχεδίαση!
> Συγχαρητήρια στον ναυπηγό της!


Δύο ΑΡΙΑΔΝ¶ΡΕΣ μαζί.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

> Δύο ΑΡΙΑΔΝ¶ΡΕΣ μαζί..


Το αδερφκι της Αριάνδης θα ήταν μια καλή επένδυση να το έπαιρνε η Νελ αλλά..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giannisk88

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου η ΝΕΛ δε μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοιες εκπλήξεις..
Ποτέ δε λέμε ποτέ όμως.. :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Να γινόταν κάτι και να ερχόταν και το αδερφό της...
> Είναι κούκλα ρε παιδιά όμως! Καταπληκτική σχεδίαση!
> Συγχαρητήρια στον ναυπηγό της!



Να γινοταν ακομη κατι, να εβγαζαν και τους δυο πλαινους καταλεπτες ωστε να γινει ακομα πιο ομορφη. Ειλικρινα πιστευω πως δεν θα υπηρχε ομορφοτερο μεγαλο ferry στον κοσμο αμα τουςς εβγαζαν!!!

Α και εννοειται πως τη θελουμε στη γραμμη των Χανιων. ΦΕΡΤΕ ΤΗ ΤΩΡΑ!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Να γινοταν ακομη κατι, να εβγαζαν και τους δυο πλαινους καταλεπτες ωστε να γινει ακομα πιο ομορφη. Ειλικρινα πιστευω πως δεν θα υπηρχε ομορφοτερο μεγαλο ferry στον κοσμο αμα τουςς εβγαζαν!!!
> 
> Α και εννοειται πως τη θελουμε στη γραμμη των Χανιων. ΦΕΡΤΕ ΤΗ ΤΩΡΑ!!!


Nα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνίσω μαζί σου.. 
Νομίζω πως οι πλαϊνοί καταπέλτες της δίνουν μία ξεχωριστή ομορφιά..

----------


## Leo

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Captain Nionio... Νομίζω αυτό που προσφέρουν εδώ στις δικές μας γραμμές είναι ένα απολύτως τίποτα λειτουργικά και λίγο κάτι τις άσχημο οπτικά. Όσο για την γραμμή των Χανίων, νομίζω ότι αυτή θα είναι η κατάληξη, μετά την "συνταξιοδότηση" της γηραιάς Λατούς  :Smile:

----------


## ιθακη

> Να γινοταν ακομη κατι, να εβγαζαν και τους δυο πλαινους καταλεπτες ωστε να γινει ακομα πιο ομορφη. Ειλικρινα πιστευω πως δεν θα υπηρχε ομορφοτερο μεγαλο ferry στον κοσμο αμα τουςς εβγαζαν!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Leo
> ...


 
MAKAΡΙ!!!ευτυχως που στο κεφαλονια τον εκοψαν εστω και αργα,γιατι σε ολα τα καραβια με χαλαει πολυ στο οπτικο αυτη η πλαινη "νοτα" αλλαγης

----------


## gtogias

> MAKAΡΙ!!!ευτυχως που στο κεφαλονια τον εκοψαν εστω και αργα,γιατι σε ολα τα καραβια με χαλαει πολυ στο οπτικο αυτη η πλαινη "νοτα" αλλαγης


 
Ο οποίος όμως καταπέλτης είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμος σε περιόδους ψηλής κίνησης. 

Αν τελικά το πλοίο βρει μόνιμη γραμμή, ειδικά αυτή των Χανίων στην οποία μπορεί να τον χρησιμοποίησει, τότε θα φανεί η αξία του.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ας ανοιγαν στη μετασκευη δευτερο καταπελτη στην πρυμη οπως στον Ελυρο. Αν δεν γινοταν αυτο λογω κλισης της πρυμης της, ας κρατουσαν εστω τον πρυμιο πλαινο καταπελτη. Αυτην την ΠΛΩΡΑΡΑ τουλαχιστον εγω θελω να τη δω καθαρη και σκετη.

----------


## ιθακη

> Εμενα μου αρεσε απο την πρωτη στιγμη και με τα βυσινια της...!!!!!
> Αμα αξιζει το βαπορι αξιζει....!!!!
> 
> Ευχαριστουμε που μας τη θυμησες...!!!!
> ΗIMUKARA for ever, ν' αγιασουν τα χερια των ναυπηγων σου...!!!!!


 οχι φιλε μου,δεν ησουν εσυ,εσυ το ειχες δηλωσει απο την αρχη οτισου αρεσε και κοκκινη....

----------


## opelmanos

Για να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο βάζω μια φωτό της Βαπόρισσας να μανουβράρει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης .
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74653

----------


## malkostas

> λοιπον η παρακατω φωτο δεν αποτελει μερος κανενος ελαιοχρωματισμου μου,παρολο που την ειχα βαψει με τα ιδια χρωματα στο αναλογο θεμα,χωρις να ξερω οτι παλια ηταν ετσι,γνωριζοντας μονο την λευκη φορεσια με τις ριγες που ειχε σαν rainbow bell...(εσχετα που εγω προχωρισακαι εγραψα και superfast)
> 
> οριστε λοιπον μια φωτο της σαν ferry himuka
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74618
> 
> και μαλιστα θυμαμαι πως οταν την εβαψα βγηκε καποιος και ειπε "απαπα,χαλια,δεν της πανε καθολου τα κοκκινα..."  (που και να ηξερε τελικα)
> 
> και οριστε και ενα site http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...EsnD_gaDhOnKDA
> ...


Το ωραιότερο και πιο φινετσάτο πλοίο στα ελληνικά νερά αυτή την στιγμή κατα την γνώμη μου.....το βλέπεις και χαίρεσαι.....Ούτε κλείσιμο πρύμης σαν τον ΕΛΥΡΟ ουτε της πλώρης.....Αυθεντικό made in Japan βαπόρι....

----------


## ιθακη

> Να γινοταν ακομη κατι, να εβγαζαν και τους δυο πλαινους καταλεπτες ωστε να γινει ακομα πιο ομορφη. Ειλικρινα πιστευω πως δεν θα υπηρχε ομορφοτερο μεγαλο ferry στον κοσμο αμα τουςς εβγαζαν!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Leo
> ...


στο θεμα των μετασκευων σας εχω την πραγματοποιηση της επιθυμιας σας
οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα

----------


## Giovanaut

Στο θεμα της αδελφουλας της, για μενα αργα η γρηγορα εδω θα καταληξει και νομιζω πως ολοι καταλαβαινουμε απο ποια εταιρεια....!!!!

Αλλα πραγματικα δεν θα ηθελα να γινουν ιδια...!!!
Ετσι η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας, ενας αληθινος θρυλος, θα εχει κλωνο...!!!
Θα χασει την ψυχη της..!!!

Μπορειτε να φανταστειτε μια ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, που δεν θα λεγεται ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ..???

Υπαρχουν παραλλαγες που οι αξιοι, Ελληνες ναυπηγοι μπορουν να κανουν...!!!!

Οσο για το αν θα καταληξει στα Χανια...???
Αν ξεστραβωθουν και κανουν δυο απο τα αχρηστα σαλονια αεροπορικων, καμπινες, το πλοιο θα αποκτησει αλλη χρηστικη αξια..!!!

----------


## Melis7

> λοιπον η παρακατω φωτο δεν αποτελει μερος κανενος ελαιοχρωματισμου μου,παρολο που την ειχα βαψει με τα ιδια χρωματα στο αναλογο θεμα,χωρις να ξερω οτι παλια ηταν ετσι,γνωριζοντας μονο την λευκη φορεσια με τις ριγες που ειχε σαν rainbow bell...(εσχετα που εγω προχωρισακαι εγραψα και superfast)
> 
> οριστε λοιπον μια φωτο της σαν ferry himuka
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74618
> 
> και μαλιστα θυμαμαι πως οταν την εβαψα βγηκε καποιος και ειπε "απαπα,χαλια,δεν της πανε καθολου τα κοκκινα..."  (που και να ηξερε τελικα)
> 
> και οριστε και ενα site http://images.google.gr/imgres?imgur...EsnD_gaDhOnKDA
> ...


Αυτό είναι που λένε οτί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως θα έρθουν τα πράγματα.....

----------


## Giovanaut

Παρακαλω να μην ξεχναμε οτι η Κουκλα μετασκευαστικε επι καθεστωτος Στριντζη-Λασκαριδη....

Εχει τη σημασια του..!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Παρακαλω να μην ξεχναμε οτι η Κουκλα μετασκευαστικε επι καθεστωτος *Στριντζη*-Λασκαριδη....
> 
> Εχει τη σημασια του..!!!!


 σωστοοοοςςς!!!

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!το πλοίο μόλις πριν λίγο έδεσε στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας!!
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ώρα προγραμματισμένης αναχώρησης ήταν 19.00
Ξέρει μήπως καποιος τον λόγο αυτής της καθυστέρησης?

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μιας και εχουμε καιρο να δουμε φωτογραφια της...*
*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ -Εξω απο το λιμανι τις Μυτιληνης...*
PC051500.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> *Μιας και εχουμε καιρο να δουμε φωτογραφια της...*
> *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ -Εξω απο το λιμανι τις Μυτιληνης...*
> PC051500.JPG


Που είναι ο Γιάννης να τη δει, να μείνει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ???
Εξαιρετικός για άλλη μια φορά Φώτη!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Που είναι ο Γιάννης να τη δει, να μείνει???
> Εξαιρετικός για άλλη μια φορά Φώτη!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!


Μόνο ο Γιάννης??
Για ρώτα κι εμάς... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Μιας και εχουμε καιρο να δουμε φωτογραφια της...*
> *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ -Εξω απο το λιμανι τις Μυτιληνης...*
> PC051500.JPG


 
Πωπω ομορφιες...!!!!
Αχ κουκλαρα μου ομορφη, να σε ξαναβλεπα συντομα...!!!!!

Αρε εγκληματια, τι μας κανεις πρωι, πρωι...!!!!
Ευγε...!!!!

Αλλα κι εγω να ξερετε για σας δουλευω... :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Μυτιλήνη 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2009. Πέντε & τέταρτο το απόγευμα με τον ήλιο να δύει πάνω της .Θα ξανάρθει άραγε ;
DSCN5604.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μυτιλήνη 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2009. Πέντε & τέταρτο το απόγευμα με τον ήλιο να δύει πάνω της .Θα ξανάρθει άραγε ;
> DSCN5604.JPG


Ερωτευσιμη..!!!
Να εισαι καλα Νικο...!!!!

Να ρωτησω κατι....???
Στις οσες φορες ηρθε εδεσε καμια φορα στο παλιο Γ....???

----------


## Naias II

Αυτός ο βάπορας είναι αντάξιος για να υπηρετήσει τη γραμμή Β.Αιγαίου. Κατ' εμέ, πρέπει να ξανάρθει και όχι να έχει τη σημερινή μεταχείριση από εδώ και από εκεί.

Υ.Γ:Αν βέβαια κοκκινίσει και το φουγάρο, εεε τότε εδώ είμαστε  :Cool:

----------


## Melis7

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε NaiasII.... Αχ αυτό το κόκκινο φουγάρο...... Και κάτι ακόμα, θα'θελα πάρα πολύ να έβλεπα τη μανούβρα του στη Χίο!!!! Μα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ......

----------


## nikosnasia

Κάπως έτσι ε; ¨Οπως στις 14 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 ώρα 16 :15 σε μιά αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά.
Pict20071214.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Αυτός είσαι  :Cool: 
Αυτά τα σινιάλα είναι σήμα κατατεθέν, όπως και του NAIAS II με τα σινιάλα του Αγαπητού  :Razz:

----------


## mitilinios

> Στις οσες φορες ηρθε εδεσε καμια φορα στο παλιο Γ....???



Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι να έδεσε καμιά φορά στο παλιό γάμα, το ίδιο άλλωστε κάνει και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι να έδεσε καμιά φορά στο παλιό γάμα, το ίδιο άλλωστε κάνει και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.


Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια...
Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ γενικα οχι, αλλα σε πολυ ακραιες περιπτωσεις χρειαστηκε να το κανει....!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας στην Μυτιληνη....*
*Για τον Gionavaut που εχει αυπνιεσ....*
PC051525.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας στην Μυτιληνη....*
> *Για τον Gionavaut που εχει αυπνιεσ....*


Και ο Φωτης με ξυπνα με τον καλυτερο τροπο....!!!!
Τετοια κανετε και δεν θα με πιανει ο υπνος παλι το βραδυ.... :Razz:  :Razz: 

Να εισαι καλα φιλαρακι....!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

μετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σας 
σας αφιερώνω και γω μια από την Ηγουμενίτσα !! :Very Happy: 
P1110354.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Απιθανη :Surprised:  :Surprised: .Μπραβο Νικολα.Ευχαριστουμε για ολες τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες απ την Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας στην Μυτιληνη....*
> *Για τον Gionavaut που εχει αυπνιεσ....*
> PC051525.JPG


Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια του Αριαδνη απο τον φιλο dokimakos 21!

----------


## Giovanaut

> μετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σας 
> σας αφιερώνω και γω μια από την Ηγουμενίτσα !!
> P1110354.jpg


Και η δικη σου Νικολα ακρως καλλιτεχνικη....
Να εισαι καλα....!!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> μετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σας 
> σας αφιερώνω και γω μια από την Ηγουμενίτσα !!
> P1110354.jpg


Μας Έστειλες πάλι..

----------


## Melis7

> Κάπως έτσι ε; ¨Οπως στις 14 Δεκεμβρίου 2007 ώρα 16 :15 σε μιά αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75945


Όντως, ακριβώς έτσι φίλε nikosnasia......

----------


## Giovanaut

Μετα απο δυο μηνες, ερχεται η εκπληξη που σας ειχα ταξει....!!!

Τον Δεκεμβριο εκανα ενα ταξιδι με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για τη Λημνο και πριν ακομη φυγω, ειχα πει πως ειχα εναν σκοπο, περαν του να ταξιδευα μαζι της.
Ηθελα λοιπον να κρατησω το γεγονος του περασματος της Πριγκιπισσας 
απο τη Λημνο, για παντα....!!!!
Ενα παρα πολυ σημαντικο για μενα θεμα...!!!!

Αφιερωνω λοιπον τους κοπους δυο μηνων σε ολους τους ανθρωπους που λατρεψαν, πονεσαν και εκλαψαν για αυτο το σκαρι.....

Γιατι ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ σημαινει δυναμη, παθος, ομορφια και ψυχη....

Ενα πλοιο που αν ηταν γυναικα, θα ειχαν μονομαχησει πολλοι ανδρες για τα ματια της....!!!!

Υ.Γ. 
Να ευχαριστησω τον πολυ καλο μου φιλο Μαριγκλεν, χωρις του οποιου συμβολη (και μηχανακι) αυτο θα ηταν ακατορθωτο....
Φαγαμε πραγματικα πολυ βροχη εκεινο το πρωινο....!!!

ARIADNE at Myrina-A Tribute to a PRINCESS

----------


## Νικόλας

ΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ 
τι έκανες τώρα !!
δεν έχω τι να πω 
*ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΛΕΜΕ*

----------


## Thanasis89

Ύμνος προς την Αριάδνη ! 
Ελάχιστες λέξεις περιγράφουν αυτό που είδα !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι ειπες τωρα; Καταπληκτικο βιντεο και τρομερα συλλεκτικο!!! Να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Μετα απο δυο μηνες, ερχεται η εκπληξη που σας ειχα ταξει....!!!
> 
> Τον Δεκεμβριο εκανα ενα ταξιδι με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για τη Λημνο και πριν ακομη φυγω, ειχα πει πως ειχα εναν σκοπο, περαν του να ταξιδευα μαζι της.
> Ηθελα λοιπον να κρατησω το γεγονος του περασματος της Πριγκιπισσας 
> απο τη Λημνο, για παντα....!!!!
> Ενα παρα πολυ σημαντικο για μενα θεμα...!!!!
> 
> Αφιερωνω λοιπον τους κοπους δυο μηνων σε ολους τους ανθρωπους που λατρεψαν, πονεσαν και εκλαψαν για αυτο το σκαρι.....
> 
> ...


η συγκινηση μου οταν ειδα το βιντεο ηταν απεριγραπτη....
φορος τιμης πραγματικα οπως αναφερεις στο τελος...
σευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε μου gio.
ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου το βαπορι αυτο που οπως ειπες αν ηταν γυναικα θα ειχαν μονομαχησει πολλοι αντρες για τα ματια της,ευχομαι λοιπον αυτο το στολιδι της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας να στεριωσει καποτε καπου και να παψει να ειναι ενα μπαλαντερ.....

αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους λατρες του καραβιου και ειδικα στον Giovanaut!
11/10/2009 στον πειραια

----------


## Ergis

ειδα οτι το τελευταιο δρομολογιο του ειναι στις 28-02 απο πατρα.γνωριζουμε μετα που θα παει μηπως;ρωταω γιατι εχω σκοπο να κανω ενα ταξιδακι ειτε πατρα ιταλια ειτε οπου αλλου πηγαινει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ειδα οτι το τελευταιο δρομολογιο του ειναι στις 28-02 απο πατρα.γνωριζουμε μετα που θα παει μηπως;ρωταω γιατι εχω σκοπο να κανω ενα ταξιδακι ειτε πατρα ιταλια ειτε οπου αλλου πηγαινει


Ή θα κάνει καμιά σκάτζα στο Ηράκλειο, ή μάλλον θα ανέβει δεξαμενή...

----------


## dokimakos21

*Γιαννακο 8α σου ευχηθω και εγω με την σειρα μου Χρονια Πολλα και οτι καλυτερο στην ζωη σου...!!!*
PC051510.JPG

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Ή θα κάνει καμιά σκάτζα στο Ηράκλειο, ή μάλλον θα ανέβει δεξαμενή...




υπαρχει και το ΛΑΤΩ το οποιο περιμενει πως και πως να κανει και αυτο την επισκευη του αποψη μου οτι μολις φυγει απο πατρα ερχετε χανια να του κανει σκαντζα και μετα θα δεσει η αριαδνη..

----------


## Naias II

> ειδα οτι το τελευταιο δρομολογιο του ειναι στις 28-02 απο πατρα.γνωριζουμε μετα που θα παει μηπως;ρωταω γιατι εχω σκοπο να κανω ενα ταξιδακι ειτε πατρα ιταλια ειτε οπου αλλου πηγαινει


Το ίδιο παρατήρησα και εγώ. Αναζήτησα και στις υπόλοιπες γραμμές και δεν βρήκα δρομολόγιο.
Επίσης στο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών, δεν αναφέρεται μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το ίδιο παρατήρησα και εγώ. Αναζήτησα και στις υπόλοιπες γραμμές και δεν βρήκα δρομολόγιο.
> Επίσης στο πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών, δεν αναφέρεται μέχρι στιγμής.



Σε ποιο πρόγραμμα φίλε?Αφού η ΑΝΕΚ στην ελευσίνα πάει η στο Νεώριο!

----------


## Naias II

Σωστά  :Surprised: ops: 
Επομένως, δύσκολα θα μάθουμε κάτι.

----------


## Melis7

> Μετα απο δυο μηνες, ερχεται η εκπληξη που σας ειχα ταξει....!!!
> 
> Τον Δεκεμβριο εκανα ενα ταξιδι με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για τη Λημνο και πριν ακομη φυγω, ειχα πει πως ειχα εναν σκοπο, περαν του να ταξιδευα μαζι της.
> Ηθελα λοιπον να κρατησω το γεγονος του περασματος της Πριγκιπισσας 
> απο τη Λημνο, για παντα....!!!!
> Ενα παρα πολυ σημαντικο για μενα θεμα...!!!!
> 
> Αφιερωνω λοιπον τους κοπους δυο μηνων σε ολους τους ανθρωπους που λατρεψαν, πονεσαν και εκλαψαν για αυτο το σκαρι.....
> 
> ...



Τα λόγια είναι περιττά...............

----------


## Giovanaut

Σας ευχαριστω ολους, φιλοι μου, για τα θετικα σας σχολια, τις ευχες και τις αφιερωσεις σας....!!!!

Μεσα απο την καρδια μου ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω...!!!

----------


## konigi

Η Αρχόντισσα απο μια άλλη οπτική γωνία στην Μυτιλήνη...
Χίλια συγνώμη για την ποιότητα της φώτο αλλα είναι τραβηγμένη απο πολύ μακρυά!!!

----------


## polykas

_Kαμμία φωτογραφία της  Αρχόντισσας στην Ανκόνα από κάποιον καραβολάτρη παίζει;_

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Γιατί το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν έφυγε στις 17:00 που ήταν να αναχωρήσει για Ανκώνα και παραμένει ακόμα στο λιμάνι...???

----------


## despo

Ηταν να φτάσει κανονικά στις 16.30, λογω αέρα γυρόφερνε στο λιμάνι, οπότε έχει φορτώσει αρκετή καθυστέρηση.

----------


## malkostas

> Ηταν να φτάσει κανονικά στις 16.30, λογω αέρα γυρόφερνε στο λιμάνι, οπότε έχει φορτώσει αρκετή καθυστέρηση.


Δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμη θέση για να δέσει όταν κατέπλευσε... :Wink:

----------


## johny18

http://www.nautilia.gr/images/conten...8431022010.JPG

Η ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο καποια εκδρομη Λυκειου για Βενετια. Θαυμαστε την Αριαδναρα με πολυ καιρο στην Αδριατικη!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y42C7...eature=related

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> _Kαμμία φωτογραφία της  Αρχόντισσας στην Ανκόνα από κάποιον καραβολάτρη παίζει;_


Δυστυχως φιλε Γιωργο οταν εμεις ημασταν Ανκονα η Αριαδνη δεν ειχε φτασει ακομα αλλα αν σου κανουν εχω αυτες. Ειναι τραβηγμενες πανω απο το Superfast XI με κακο καιρο στον Πατραικο στις 12/2/2010. Οταν τη βλεπεις απο την καλη της μερια ειναι πραγματικα μια κουκλα. :Wink: 

Ariadne_Patraikos_12_2_2010.JPG

Ariadne_Patraikos_12_2_2010_2.JPG

Ariadne_Patraikos_12_2_2010_3.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Tι μας κάνεις πρωί πρωί...
Μαμάτες οι φωτογραφίες... :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

μετά τις φοβερές φώτο του captain ας βάλω και γω μία !
στην Ηγουμενίτσα 
P1040201.jpg

*ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΝ*

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωχ... ¶ρχισαν τα όργανα φίλτατα μέλη ! Για τους καρδιακούς με εικόνες του είδους ακολουθήστε την συμβουλή του Λεό...  :Razz: 

Διονύση ! Με το μαλακό έτσι ;  :Wink: 
Φίλε μου είναι υπέροχες οι γωνίες λήψης ! Μπράβο ! Περιμένουμε κι άλλες !

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο Διονύση και Νικόλα!!!
Πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## polykas

*Μπράβο στον Νικόλα και τον Διονύση για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες τους...*

----------


## .voyager

Πράγματι, πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες  :Wink: 
Ειδικά έξω από τον ¶ραξο η Αριαδνάρα τα σπάει...

----------


## shipsteward7

28 τελειωνει απο πατρα και αλλαζει τον ελυρο στα χανια μετα επισκευη και αντικατασταση του λισσος χιο μυτιληνη ολη τη σεζον. ευτυχως για εμας τους καραβολατρες δεν θα τη χασουμε φετος στην αλγερια. ειναι τελευταια νεα της στιγμης. απο ωρα σε ωρα σας ανεβαζω και φωτο απο αγκωνα. αυτη τη στιγμη οδευει μεχρι την παρασκευη βενετια...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> 28 τελειωνει απο πατρα *και αλλαζει τον ελυρο στα χανια μετα επισκευη και αντικατασταση του λισσος χιο μυτιληνη ολη τη σεζον.* ευτυχως για εμας τους καραβολατρες δεν θα τη χασουμε φετος στην αλγερια. ειναι τελευταια νεα της στιγμης. απο ωρα σε ωρα σας ανεβαζω και φωτο απο αγκωνα. αυτη τη στιγμη οδευει μεχρι την παρασκευη βενετια...


Τώρα με αυτό που διάβασα στραβώθηκα...
Είναι σίγουρο αυτό??

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου εχω τρεις ερωτησεις να σου κανω. Πρωτον επειδη ο Ελυρος αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι στο Ηρακλειο και στα Χανια εχουμε Λατω-Βενιζελο εισαι σιγουρος οτι η Αριαδνη θα ερθει στα Χανια σε αντικατασταση του Ελυρου ή θα παει Ηρακλειο; Δευτερον γιατι θα αντικαταστησει το Λισσος ολη την υπολοιπη σεζον, που θα παει το Λισσος; Τελος θα δουμε ποτε αυτον τον αξιο βαπορα ΜΟΝΙΜΑ στα Χανια μιας που τον εχουμε περα για περα αναγκη; :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Φιλε μου εχω τρεις ερωτησεις να σου κανω. Πρωτον επειδη ο Ελυρος αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι στο Ηρακλειο και στα Χανια εχουμε Λατω-Βενιζελο εισαι σιγουρος οτι η Αριαδνη θα ερθει στα Χανια σε αντικατασταση του Ελυρου ή θα παει Ηρακλειο; Δευτερον γιατι θα αντικαταστησει το Λισσος ολη την υπολοιπη σεζον, που θα παει το Λισσος; Τελος θα δουμε ποτε αυτον τον αξιο βαπορα ΜΟΝΙΜΑ στα Χανια μιας που τον εχουμε περα για περα αναγκη;


Λίσσος μάλλον Αϊτή... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Highspeed 3

Είχαμε αναφέρει αλλού οτι μάλλον θα γίνει ξενοδοχείο στην Αιτή ή σε άλλη χώρα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παιδιά, ας μη παραβγούμε άλλο από το θέμα...
Ας περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις..

----------


## polykas

> 28 τελειωνει απο πατρα και αλλαζει τον ελυρο στα χανια μετα επισκευη και αντικατασταση του λισσος χιο μυτιληνη ολη τη σεζον. ευτυχως για εμας τους καραβολατρες δεν θα τη χασουμε φετος στην αλγερια. ειναι τελευταια νεα της στιγμης. απο ωρα σε ωρα σας ανεβαζω και φωτο απο αγκωνα. αυτη τη στιγμη οδευει μεχρι την παρασκευη βενετια...


_Eυχαριστούμε φίλε για τα ενδιαφέροντα νέα.Περιμένουμε φωτό ,μιας και δεν την έχουμε δει την Αριάδνη στην Ανκώνα..._

----------


## giannisk88

Απο κανάρα σε κανάρα θα πετάω το κατάντησε το βαπόρι η ΑΝΕΚ όπως και άλλα..
Για να δούμε...
Ευχαριστούμε πάντως πολύ φιλε για τα νέα και ας δούμε τι έχει να γίνει.
Συμφωνώ με τον polykas απόλυτα, μή ξεχνιόμαστε.... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Απο κανάρα σε κανάρα θα πετάω το κατάντησε το βαπόρι


 *To καλύτερο είναι αυτό διότι δίνει την ευκαιρία να το γνωρίσει από κοντά ο κάθε καραβολάτρης που δεν μπορεί από το Αιγαίο να πάει στο Ιόνιο να το ταξιδέψει η στο Αλγέρι και είναι υπέροχο όταν το βλέπεις σχεδόν σε όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδας κα να  σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να το ταξιδεύεις.*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτο που λεει ο Μανος εχει μια ρομανικη αληθεια και για τους καραβολατρες ειναι πολυ ωραιο, απο την αλλη δεν αφηνει το βαπορι να κανει ονομα-θρυλο σε μια γραμμη, να στεριωσει στα νερα της αλλα και στα μυαλα των επιβατων της. Οποτε απο τη μια ειναι πολυ ομορφο να βλεπω αυτη την κουκλα παντου απο την αλλη θα ηθελα να τη δω σε μια γραμμη να γραφει ιστορια. Αν αυτη η γραμμη ειναι των Χανιων ακομα καλυτερα. Αλλωστε θεωρω οτι της ταιριαζει γιατι ειναι πολυς ο κοσμος που θα εκτιμησει τις απειρες θεσεις της μιας που η ζητηση καμπινων δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλη.

----------


## Naias II

Η θέση του βάπορα είναι κατ' εμέ στο Β.Αιγαίο μιας και η γραμμή τελευταίως έχει αδικηθεί.
Τα Χανιά έχουν τον Έλυρο. Στο Ηράκλειο θα μείνει μέχρι τις 11-12 Απριλίου
Να με συμπαθάτε Χανιώτες μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σας δωσουμε τον Ελυρο να παρουμε την Κουκλα;

----------


## Naias II

Μα δεν γίνεται και να θέλουμε(εγώ είμαι Αρκάς) τους πονεμένους εκεί πάνω σκέφτομαι.

----------


## giannisk88

> *To καλύτερο είναι αυτό διότι δίνει την ευκαιρία να το γνωρίσει από κοντά ο κάθε καραβολάτρης που δεν μπορεί από το Αιγαίο να πάει στο Ιόνιο να το ταξιδέψει η στο Αλγέρι και είναι υπέροχο όταν το βλέπεις σχεδόν σε όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδας κα να  σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να το ταξιδεύεις.*


Αυτό φιλε Μάνο εννοείτε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μή συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.
Όμως όπως λέει και ο captain Nionios δεν είναι όμορφο ένα βαπόρι σαν αυτό να περιπλανιέται έτσι χωρίς να έχει κάποιο μόνιμο δρομολόγιο. Μοιάζει σαν να είναι αντικαταστάτης των πάντων και οτι η εταιρία το έχει σε δεύτερη μοίρα για να βοηθάει τα άλλα.. Πράγμα που δε ταιριάζει στη κουκλάρα μας.. :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Θα πάμε τον ορίζοντα στους Βόρειους, να πηγαίνουν εξίσου πολιτελώς και γρήγορα με την Αριάδνη στο Ηράκλειο και να ζηλεύει ο Νιόνιος  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leo

> Αυτό φιλε Μάνο εννοείτε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μή συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.
> Όμως όπως λέει και ο captain Nionios δεν είναι όμορφο ένα βαπόρι σαν αυτό να περιπλανιέται έτσι χωρίς να έχει κάποιο μόνιμο δρομολόγιο. Μοιάζει σαν να είναι αντικαταστάτης των πάντων και οτι η εταιρία το έχει σε δεύτερη μοίρα για να βοηθάει τα άλλα.. Πράγμα που δε ταιριάζει στη κουκλάρα μας..


Γιάννη οι ναυλώσεις φέρνουν κέρδη.... αλλιώς δεν θα γινόταν. Εμείς τι θέλουμε είναι εντελώς εγκυκλοπαιδικό  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Θα πάμε τον ορίζοντα στους Βόρειους, να πηγαίνουν εξίσου πολιτελώς και γρήγορα με την Αριάδνη στο Ηράκλειο και να ζηλεύει ο Νιόνιος .


 Η Αριάδνη είνα κορίτσαρος με τα όλα της δεν συγκρίνεται με τον γερό-Ορίζοντα,μην σε ακούσει ο Giovanaut :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αν αυτη η γραμμη ειναι των Χανιων ακομα καλυτερα. Αλλωστε θεωρω οτι της ταιριαζει γιατι ειναι πολυς ο κοσμος που θα εκτιμησει τις απειρες θεσεις της μιας που η ζητηση καμπινων δεν ειναι πολυ μεγαλη.


Ελα τωρα καπτα Νιονιο!!Τι ειμαστε στα χανια για να μας φερουν την αριαδνη,ηρακλειο που λεει και ο Leo? :Very Happy: και οντως η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ τετοια περιοδο θα βολευε πολυ.βλεπω να φευγει ο βενιζελος και να μας φερνουν για αντικαταστατη το...ΚΥΔΩΝ!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nippon

Νεο πλοιο ή απλα μια απο τις απειρες φημες που ακουμε κατα καιρους?

----------


## malkostas

> Νεο πλοιο ή απλα μια απο τις απειρες φημες που ακουμε κατα καιρους?


Μάλλον το δεύτερο......

----------


## minoan

Μάλλον εννοεί το πρώτο πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ πριν από 35 χρόνια  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Melis7

> 28 τελειωνει απο πατρα και αλλαζει τον ελυρο στα χανια μετα επισκευη και αντικατασταση του λισσος χιο μυτιληνη ολη τη σεζον. ευτυχως για εμας τους καραβολατρες δεν θα τη χασουμε φετος στην αλγερια. ειναι τελευταια νεα της στιγμης. απο ωρα σε ωρα σας ανεβαζω και φωτο απο αγκωνα. αυτη τη στιγμη οδευει μεχρι την παρασκευη βενετια...


Αυτό θα είναι ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί να συμβεί....... ΜΑΚΑΡΙ............

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Αυτό θα είναι ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί να συμβεί....... ΜΑΚΑΡΙ............


 Σίγουρα...!!!  :Razz:  Αλλα στην Χίο-Μυτιλήνη θα μπει ως HSW ή ως ΑΝΕΚ...???

----------


## shipsteward7

σαν ανεκ φυσικα. το λισσος θα παει στην αγωνη θεσσαλονικη ηρακλειο το αριαδνη θα παει χιο μυτιληνη και θα παρει και μερικα δρομολογια του νησσος χιος που θα μεταβει παροναξια αν δεν το ξερετε....

----------


## xidianakis

> σαν ανεκ φυσικα. το λισσος θα παει στην αγωνη θεσσαλονικη ηρακλειο το αριαδνη θα παει χιο μυτιληνη και θα παρει και μερικα δρομολογια του νησσος χιος που θα μεταβει παροναξια αν δεν το ξερετε....


ειναι μια σκεψη κι αυτο... αλλα δεν νομιζω να γινει ετσι....

----------


## giannisk88

Αχ αυτα τα σενάρια, αχ αυτα τα σενάρια....

----------


## shipsteward7

δεν ειναι καθολου σεναρια. την δευτερα θα ανεβει και επισημη ανακοινωση.

----------


## Ergis

απο την ΑΝΕΚ;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> δεν ειναι καθολου σεναρια. την δευτερα θα ανεβει και επισημη ανακοινωση.


Φίλε μου, ας ανεβεί και ας αναρτηθεί αυτή η επίσημη ανακοίνωση 
και θα κάνω τρικούβερτο γλέντι στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης φέτος το Καλοκαίρι..

Ξεκινάμε τον λογαριασμό...Έχουμε και λέμε...
*ΔΙΑΓΌΡΑ* για Σίγρι - Χίο - Κάλυμνο - Κω - Ρόδο :Cool: 
*ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟ* για Λήμνο - Μυτιλήνη - Χίο - Σάμο :Cool: 
*ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ* για Λήμνο - Μυτιλήνη - Χίο - Πειραιά :Cool: 
και τα δύο πιθανά,
*Βlue Horizon* (αν δρομολογηθεί) για Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη :Cool: 
*ΛΙΣΣΌΣ* ? για Κυκλάδες και Κρήτη??


Το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ δεν είναι να πάει Αϊτή??

----------


## konigi

> Bλεπω να φευγει ο βενιζελος και να μας φερνουν για αντικαταστατη το...ΚΥΔΩΝ!!


Το πιθανότερο το αδερφάκι της Αριαδνάρας... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Με 5 μυνήματα ο καμαρώτος έκανε 2 βαπόρια ανω κάτω και αρκετά πληρώματα να τρελαθούν απο την αγωνία τους! Αντε τώρα να βγει ώς λόγια επιστιμονικής φαντασίας, θα πέσουν ντομάτες...

----------


## dokimakos21

> *Βlue Horizon* (αν δρομολογηθεί) για Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη 
> Το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ δεν είναι να πάει Αϊτή??


*Θα δρομολογιθει....Οσο για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και εγω αυτο ηξερα...*

----------


## agathi2010

> *Θα δρομολογιθει....Οσο για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και εγω αυτο ηξερα...*


 αυτη η σιγουρια απο που πηγαζει?η δρομολογηση του Horizon στη γραμμη Θεσνικη -Κρητη ειναι ενα προσχεδιο που ακομα δεν εχει παρει σαρκα και οστα.μεχρι να υλοποιηθει ,που μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο κατα νου,θα δουμε.....

----------


## thanos75

> 28 τελειωνει απο πατρα και αλλαζει τον ελυρο στα χανια μετα επισκευη και αντικατασταση του λισσος χιο μυτιληνη ολη τη σεζον. ευτυχως για εμας τους καραβολατρες δεν θα τη χασουμε φετος στην αλγερια. ειναι τελευταια νεα της στιγμης. απο ωρα σε ωρα σας ανεβαζω και φωτο απο αγκωνα. αυτη τη στιγμη οδευει μεχρι την παρασκευη βενετια...


 Μακάρι να συμβεί γιατί η γραμμη Χίου-Μυτιλήνης το έχει πραγματικά ανάγκη αυτό το βαπόρι.  Οπωσδήποτε είναι ένα πιθανότατο σενάριο δεδομένου ότι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ φεύγει για τα ξένα.  Πάντως αναφορικά με το BLue Horizon που προαναφέρθηκε για Θεσ/νικη-Κρήτη προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ και τόσο πιθανό!  Εάν ήταν να συμβεί, θα έπρεπε κάτι να είχε αναφερθεί στο site της BSF.  Οψόμεθα πάντως τη Δευτέρα

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Για την γραμμή της Μυτιλήνης δεν χρειάζεται προσθήκη καμπινών...??? :Confused:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες εχω ακουσει παρα πολλες φορες οτι η Αριαδνη θελει και αλλα κρεβατια. Γνωριζετε οτι εχει ηδη 459; Γνωριζετε οτι εκτος απο αυτα τα 459 εχει ενα σκασμο αεροπορικες αλλα και τρια σαλονια; *Οποτε να συμφωνησω οτι αν εμενε σε γραμμη της Ιταλιας καλο θα ηταν να εμπεναν παραπανω κρεβατια αλλα για Χιο-Μυτιληνη τα 459 ειναι υπεραρκετα*, εκτος απο αυτα εχεις πραγματικα ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ θεσεις να κατσεις και να αραξεις. Στη ζωη μου δεν εχω δει τοσες πολλες διαθεσιμες θεσεις , ειτε αεροπορικες, ειτε σαλονια για να κατσω. Οποτε πιστευω σας κανει οπως ειναι με ανεση. Εδω στα Χανια ακομα θεωρω οτι δεν χρειαζεται προσθηκη καμπινων. Δε νομιζω οτι τα 459 κρεβατια θα γεμιζαν συχνα στα Χανια και ειναι παρα πολυ αυτοι που θα εκτιμουσαν τις απειρες διαθεσιμες θεσεις της. Το μονο προβλημα θα ηταν το καλοκαιρι αλλα στο κατω κατω το καλοκαιρι γεμιζουν κυριως τα ημερησια που η Αριαδνη ανετα θα τα εκανε σε 6:30 με ταχυτητα 24 κομβων. Εχω ταξιδεψει τουλαχιστον 3-4 φορες μαζι της επι Hellenic Seaways και εκανε τον καθαρο χρονο των 156 ναυτικων μιλιων σε 6:25-6:30 κοινως με ταχυτητα 24-24.3 !!! Οποτε παει και το προβλημα του καλοκαιριου. Γιατι ταξιδευοντας μερα και με την ΑΝΕΚ να βαζει το δρομολογιο γυρω στις 6:30-6:45 ωρες δε νομιζω να υπηρχε προβλημα στις καμπινες.

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με το σκεπτικό του Captain_Nionios, η ναύλωση όμως φέρνει χρήμα και οι σκάντζες βολεύονται μια χαρά. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα μέινει όπως έχει, οποιοδήποτε άλλο σενάριο είναι κίνηση αυτοκτονίας, στην παρούσα κατάσταση των οικονιμικών γενικότερα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παμε λιγο πισω, Πειραιας 14/4/2009. Η Αριαδνη μαζι με τον Ελυρο. Πειραζει που προτιμω την κυρια; Αιφρωμενη σε Roi, Roci, Leo, vinman και σε ολους του φιλους που αγαπουν τα ομορφα βαπορια. :Wink: 

Ariadne_Elyros_plwra_Peiraias_14_4_2009.JPG

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστώ Διονύση...!!
Και εγώ την ''κυρία'' προτιμώ... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Παμε λιγο πισω, Πειραιας 14/4/2009. Η Αριαδνη μαζι με τον Ελυρο. Πειραζει που προτιμω την κυρια; Αιφρωμενη σε Roi, Roci, Leo, vinman και σε ολους του φιλους που αγαπουν τα ομορφα βαπορια.
> 
> Ariadne_Elyros_plwra_Peiraias_14_4_2009.JPG


 Πάντως παιδιά η πλώρη της θυμίζει πολύ την αλησμόνητη Σαπφάρα μας συμφωνείτε?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Captain Nionios εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια! επιβλητικη και ομορφη η Αριαδνη

----------


## giannisk88

> Πάντως παιδιά η πλώρη της θυμίζει πολύ την αλησμόνητη Σαπφάρα μας συμφωνείτε?


Σε μήκος ναι....
Σε όγκο, σε ύψος, σε μορφή, σε επιβλητικότητα όμως η σύγχρονη κούκλα ξεχωρίζει in my opinion...

Βλέποντας αυτη τη φωτό θέλω να πώ πως όσο καιρό ήταν η Αριαδνη στο Ηράκλειο μου ερχόταν κάθε φορά να πάω να τη χαζεύω, τώρα που είναι ο Ελυρος εδώ ντάξει πήγαμε μια φορά και δε μου έκανε και εντύπωση....
Μιλάμε οτι το Αριαδνη σε όποιο λιμάνι και να πάει το στολίζει!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα μέινει όπως έχει, οποιοδήποτε άλλο σενάριο είναι κίνηση αυτοκτονίας, στην παρούσα κατάσταση των οικονιμικών γενικότερα.


Leo θα γίνει.. 
Έγκυρα πράγματα.. :Wink: 
Θα μάθεις και πολλά ακόμα, όχι από εδώ όμως.. :Wink:

----------


## gpap2006

Την επόμενη Τετάρτη 3 Μαρτίου θα είναι ξανά κοντά μας στον πειραιά.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ κατα την εκφόρτωση στην ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ και μια το φουγάρο του στις 26 Ιανουαριου 2010 προερχόμενο απο ΑNCONA ..... 

Στο ταξίδι ημουν κι εγώ μπορώ να πώ οτι το πλοίο είναι *φανταστικό* και χαλαλι η καθυστερηση 8 ωρών στην αναχώρηση 
P1260355.JPG
P1260356.JPG
P1260350.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παμε αλλη μια απο τον Πειραια στις 14/4/2009!!!

Ariadne_plwra_14_4_2010.JPG

----------


## Trakman

ΕΠΙΒΛΗΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ!!!!!!!! Μπράβο Διονύση!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δε χωρταίνεις να τη χαζεύεις αυτή τη πλωράκλα.. :Cool:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## douzoune

Ο ¶κης δεν δέχτηκε το κέρασμα που του πρότεινα...Οπότε προσφέρθηκα να τον κεράσω....μια Αριάδνη :Very Happy: ....και επειδή όπως μου είπε "μην τάξεις σε χαζό,σε παιδί και σε ¶γιο"  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

Μια Αριάδνη στην Μυτιλήνη....
Δια χειρός Opelmanos...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78429
Ελπίζω να το φωτογραφίσουμε και μαζί στην Σαλόνικα (αν και εφόσον...)

----------


## erenShip

> Πάντως παιδιά η πλώρη της θυμίζει πολύ την αλησμόνητη Σαπφάρα μας συμφωνείτε?


Συμφωνώ με τον opelmano...και τα δύο έχουν μείνει αξέχαστα στον πειραιά λόγου πλώρης!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Συμφωνώ με τον opelmano...και τα δύο έχουν μείνει αξέχαστα στον πειραιά λόγου πλώρης!!!


 Συγνώμη πρόλαβες και το Σαπφώ? :Confused:

----------


## erenShip

> Συγνώμη πρόλαβες και το Σαπφώ?


είμαι παλιά στο χώρο!  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ο ¶κης δεν δέχτηκε το κέρασμα που του πρότεινα...Οπότε προσφέρθηκα να τον κεράσω....μια Αριάδνη....και επειδή όπως μου είπε "μην τάξεις σε χαζό,σε παιδί και σε ¶γιο"  
> 
> Μια Αριάδνη στην Μυτιλήνη....
> Δια χειρός Opelmanos...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78429
> Ελπίζω να το φωτογραφίσουμε και μαζί στην Σαλόνικα (αν και εφόσον...)


Ρε!!! Θες να με χαζέψεις βραδυάτικα??? :Very Happy: 
Κερνάς ταξίδι είπαμε... :Razz: 
Την Θέλω σε fuel size please..

----------


## Apostolos

Ααααααντε να δούμεεεε! Όλο κουτσομπολιό είστε, ρίχτε κανένα νέο μπας και ηρεμήσουμε απο την ραδιο-αρβύλα! Αντεεεεεεεεε και περιμένουμεεεεε

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ααααααντε να δούμεεεε! Όλο κουτσομπολιό είστε, ρίχτε κανένα νέο μπας και ηρεμήσουμε απο την ραδιο-αρβύλα! Αντεεεεεεεεε και περιμένουμεεεεε


Eίναι σίγουρο σε λέω.. :Cool:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ααααααντε να δούμεεεε! Όλο κουτσομπολιό είστε, ρίχτε κανένα νέο μπας και ηρεμήσουμε απο την ραδιο-αρβύλα! Αντεεεεεεεεε και περιμένουμεεεεε


Πολυ συντομα ελπιζω να ακουσουμε κι επισημα αυτο που τοσες μερες ψιθηριζεται και μαλλον το σεναριο θα βγει αληθινο, οσο απιστευτο και αν ακουγεται...!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πολυ συντομα ελπιζω να ακουσουμε κι επισημα αυτο που τοσες μερες ψιθηριζεται και μαλλον το σεναριο θα βγει αληθινο, οσο απιστευτο και αν ακουγεται...!!!!


Να το ελπίζεις και θα σε κεράσω το εισητήριο με το τρένο για Αθήνα και Πειραιά.. :Wink:  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## thanos75

Το γεγονός πάντως ότι η BSF δεν αποφάσισε να μπει στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή (Blue Horizon) μάλλον συνηγορεί προς αυτή την κατευθυνση :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Το γεγονός πάντως ότι η BSF δεν αποφάσισε να μπει στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή (Blue Horizon) μάλλον συνηγορεί προς αυτή την κατευθυνση


τι σχεση εχει αυτο απο την στιγμη που δεν κατεχει καποιο ποσοστο στην ΑΝΕΚ-HSW

----------


## thanos75

> τι σχεση εχει αυτο απο την στιγμη που δεν κατεχει καποιο ποσοστο στην ΑΝΕΚ-HSW


Υπονοώ ότι ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ μάλλον δεν θα μπορούσε να ανταγωνιστεί την Αριάδνη

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Υπονοώ ότι ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ μάλλον δεν θα μπορούσε να ανταγωνιστεί την Αριάδνη


Eγώ νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσανε να ανταγωνιστούνε μεταξύ τους..

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Eγώ νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσανε να ανταγωνιστούνε μεταξύ τους..


καλησπερα σορρυ επειδη δεν καταλαβα..σε τι θα μπορουσε ο οριζοντας να ανταγωνιστή την αριαδνη?εννοω σε τι θέμα?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> καλησπερα σορρυ επειδη δεν καταλαβα..σε τι θα μπορουσε ο οριζοντας να ανταγωνιστή την αριαδνη?εννοω σε τι θέμα?


Προφανώς αν θα μπαίνανε μαζί στην ίδια γραμμή..

----------


## thanos75

Κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω πως θα ήταν ζημιογόνο και για τα δύο πλοία.  Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια την ακριβή επιβατική κίνηση της γραμμής το καλοκαίρι, ούτε και την αντίστοιχη των φορτηγών αλλά με δεδομένο το μεγάλο πρωτόκολλο και των δύο εικάζω πως ένα από τα δύο μάλλον θα έφευγε γρήγορα.  Και το ένα αυτό θα ήταν πιθανότατα ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ δεδομένου ότι η Αριάδνη είναι σαφέστατα πιο καινούρια και με ολίγον μεγαλύτερη υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω πως θα ήταν ζημιογόνο και για τα δύο πλοία.  Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια την ακριβή επιβατική κίνηση της γραμμής το καλοκαίρι, ούτε και την αντίστοιχη των φορτηγών αλλά με δεδομένο το μεγάλο πρωτόκολλο και των δύο εικάζω πως ένα από τα δύο μάλλον θα έφευγε γρήγορα.  Και το ένα αυτό θα ήταν πιθανότατα ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ δεδομένου ότι η Αριάδνη είναι σαφέστατα πιο καινούρια και με ολίγον μεγαλύτερη υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα



Με μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση σε πετρέλαια όμως φαντάζομαι και πιο δύσκολη στη μανούβρα λόγω μεγέθους!

----------


## thanos75

> Με μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση σε πετρέλαια όμως φαντάζομαι και πιο δύσκολη στη μανούβρα λόγω μεγέθους!


 Σωστή επισήμανση.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση αναμένουμε τις εξελίξεις! Αυτό το βαπόρι αξίζει να βρει μια σταθερή γραμμή, να αγαπηθεί από τον κόσμο του και να γράψει τη δική του ιστορία στην ακτοπλοια!

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο!!! :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για την καταναλωση συμφωνω, οτι η Αριαδνη πρεπει να εχει μεγαλυτερη, αλλα για τη μανουβρα νομιζω πως τα βαπορια δεν εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα δε μεγεθος και απ'οσο θυμαμαι για το μεγεθος της ειναι πολυ καλη.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για την καταναλωση συμφωνω, οτι η Αριαδνη πρεπει να εχει μεγαλυτερη, αλλα για τη μανουβρα νομιζω πως τα βαπορια δεν εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα δε μεγεθος και απ'οσο θυμαμαι για το μεγεθος της ειναι πολυ καλη.



175 μέτρα με 196 είναι αρκετά σημαντική διαφορα!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> 175 μέτρα με 196 είναι αρκετά σημαντική διαφορα!


εγω δεν καταλαβαινω το προβλημα στην μανουβρα που ειναι? αφου στον κολπο της σουδας υπαρχει τεραστιος χωρος.............

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> 175 μέτρα με 196 είναι αρκετά σημαντική διαφορα!


187 με 196 θες να πεις! Επισης η Αριαδνη γυρναει γρηγορα για τον Οριζοντα δεν ξερω.

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/varuna_1987.htm

Επισης και τα δυο εχουν πλατος 27 μετρα και παρομοιο βυθισμα. Τελος η Αριαδνη θα ηταν και αυτη 192 οπως ο Σοφοκλης και τα Λευκα Ορη απλα εχει κεκλιμενη και οχι καθετη πρυμη γι'αυτο και φτανει τα 196, οποτε η διαφορα σε μηκος γαστρας ειναι ακομα μικροτερη!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> εγω δεν καταλαβαινω το προβλημα στην μανουβρα που ειναι? αφου στον κολπο της σουδας υπαρχει τεραστιος χωρος.............


Μιλαμε για Χιο-Μυτιληνη!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Μιλαμε για Χιο-Μυτιληνη!!!


μαλιστα αλλα η αριαδνη εχει παει και χιο και μυτιληνη...οποτε δεν εχει προβλημα...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> 187 με 196 θες να πεις! Επισης η Αριαδνη γυρναει γρηγορα για τον Οριζοντα δεν ξερω.


Δέκα μέτρα διαφορά..
Χμμμ... Δεν είναι και τεράστια.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Δέκα μέτρα διαφορά..
> Χμμμ... Δεν είναι και τεράστια..


Εκανα εντιτ αν θες δες το. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> 187 με 196 θες να πεις! Επισης η Αριαδνη γυρναει γρηγορα για τον Οριζοντα δεν ξερω.
> 
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/varuna_1987.htm
> 
> Επισης και τα δυο εχουν πλατος 27 μετρα και παρομοιο βυθισμα. Τελος η Αριαδνη θα ηταν και αυτη 192 οπως ο Σοφοκλης και τα Λευκα Ορη απλα εχει κεκλιμενη και οχι καθετη πρυμη γι'αυτο και φτανει τα 196, οποτε η διαφορα σε μηκος γαστρας ειναι ακομα μικροτερη!!!



Σορρυ Captain!Μπερδεύτικα με τα μεγέθη!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Εκανα εντιτ αν θες δες το.


Που το έκανες?? 
(σόρυ σήμερα είμαι λίγο στα χαμένα..:-?)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τιποτα στη απαντηση που εκανες παραθεση προσθεσα και αλλα στοιχεια μετα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τιποτα στη απαντηση που εκανες παραθεση προσθεσα και αλλα στοιχεια μετα.


A! Ok.. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Με μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση σε πετρέλαια όμως φαντάζομαι και πιο δύσκολη στη μανούβρα λόγω μεγέθους!


για καταναλωση δεν γνωριζω για ταχυτητα σιγουρα ανωτερη και οσον αφορα την μανουβρα εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι πουπουλο καθως μην ξεχναμε οτι εχει και stern thruster.μεγαλο οπλο....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

5-6 Tόνους την ώρα καίει το "μωρό".. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

> εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι πουπουλο καθως μην ξεχναμε οτι εχει και stern thruster.μεγαλο οπλο....


Ε καλά πούπουλο δέν ειναι, θεόβαρο αλλα στιβαρό, με τις προπέλες αν και κοντά να κάνουν καλό ζευγος και τα σπαστά τιμόνια να βοηθάνε. Το stern δεν ειναι πάνω στις shaft generator αλλα στις ηλεκτομηχανές οι οποίες επιβαρυμένες με τον πρόσθετο όγκο φορτίων μετά την μετασκευή δέν το αντέχουν και φούλ. Αρα ειναι για emergency αφού στα κατάλληλα χέρια γυρνάει ικανοποιητικότατα...

----------


## Naias II

> 5-6 Tόνους την ώρα καίει το "μωρό"..


Ανάλογα την ταχύτητα. Αν το βάλει με 25 κόμβους θα καίει 5-6 τόνους. Θα το βάλει με 25? Θυμάται κάποιος να μας πει με τι ταχύτητα πήγαινε όταν ήταν στη γραμμή του Β.Αιγαίου?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ανάλογα την ταχύτητα. Αν το βάλει με 25 κόμβους θα καίει 5-6 τόνους. Θα το βάλει με 25? Θυμάται κάποιος να μας πει με τι ταχύτητα πήγαινε όταν ήταν στη γραμμή του Β.Αιγαίου?



21.5-23.5 περίπου!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ανάλογα την ταχύτητα. Αν το βάλει με 25 κόμβους θα καίει 5-6 τόνους. Θα το βάλει με 25? Θυμάται κάποιος να μας πει με τι ταχύτητα πήγαινε όταν ήταν στη γραμμή του Β.Αιγαίου?


Κοιταξε 25 κομβους ακομα και οταν ηταν επι Hellenic στα Χανια δεν το πηγαιναν ποτε. Γυρω στο 24-24.3, κατοπιν ως ΑΝΕΚ το πηγαιναν κλασικο βραδινο με 21.5 . Οποτε δε νομιζω οτι θα το πανε ευκολα 25 υπηρεσιακη ακομα και να θελουν, που δε νομιζω να θελουν...

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά ο κόσμος εδώ στην Μυτιλήνη έχει μάθει να μπαίνει στο πλοίο *6 ωρα* *το απόγευμα* να παίρνει την καμπινούλα του να κοιμάται όμορφα και καλά και να φτάνει *6 ωρα το πρωί στο Πειραιά.Ακριβώς 12 ώρες ταξίδι* ούτε ποιό νωρίς ούτε ποιό αργά.¶ρα το συμπέρασμα είναι οτί η καλύτερη ταχύτητα και *οικονομική* αλλά και *βολική* για του επιβάτες ώστε να τηρεί τα ωράρια αυτά είναι οι* 20 κομβοι!!*
*Aν κάνει ημεροτάξιδα Εξπρές(Μυτιλήνη απευθείας Πειραιά χωρίς την Χιο) η το Μυτιλήνη -Λήμνο- Θεσσαλονίκη τότε και μόνο σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις να το ανοίξουν στους 23 κόμβους ωστέ να γίνει τουλάχιστον 12 ωρο το Μυτιλήνη-Θεσσαλονίκη.*
*Τώρα αν σκέφτονται να βάλουν μεσημεριανό δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά τότε αλλάζει το θέμα*

----------


## Speedkiller

Και γιατί να μην φεύγει βραδυνό στις 9 και να φτάνει στις 7 τπ πρωί πχ???Εγώ το βρίσκω ιδανικό!Και αν μπορούσε να φέυγει ακόμα πιο αργά πχ στις 10-11 ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## opelmanos

> Και γιατί να μην φεύγει βραδυνό στις 9 και να φτάνει στις 7 τπ πρωί πχ???Εγώ το βρίσκω ιδανικό!Και αν μπορούσε να φέυγει ακόμα πιο αργά πχ στις 10-11 ακόμα καλύτερα!


Σαν το Νήσος Μύκονος παλιά ενοείς??

----------


## opelmanos

> Και γιατί να μην φεύγει βραδυνό στις 9 και να φτάνει στις 7 τπ πρωί πχ???Εγώ το βρίσκω ιδανικό!Και αν μπορούσε να φέυγει ακόμα πιο αργά πχ στις 10-11 ακόμα καλύτερα!


*Ιδανικό δεν θα είναι με τίποτα* για την Εταιρεία διότι αν φεύγει αυτές τις ώρες και προκειμένου να είναι just στα ωράρια θα πρέπει να το έχει συνέχεια το γκάζι στην τσίτα.!! 
Μην ξεχνάμε οτί το πετρέλαιο όσο περνάει ο καιρός ακριβαίνει απελπιστικά οπότε πρέπει να κοιτάξουν και την οικονομική πλευρά της υπόθεσης.
*¶ρα σου λέει:* Δεν θα είναι καλύτερο να το ξεκινάω ποιό νωρίς και να το πηγαίνω Normal να κάνω και οικονομία στα καύσιμα και να φτάνω όμορφα και καλά στις 6 το πρωί ,η να ξεκινάω στις 10 το βράδυ και να το πηγαίνω στο φούλ να καίει τα έντερα του και να έχω και φθορά στις μηχανές?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
*Αν ξεκινάω 6 ώρα:*
Θα μπεί ο επιβάτης στις 5 η ώρα το απόγευμα θα πάει στο μπάρ θα πάρει το τοστάκι θα πιεί το καφεδάκι του, στις 7 και 30 το απόγευμα θα πάει στο servise να γευματίσει όμορφα και καλά και με ποίοτικά φαγητά και με καλές τιμές .Και στην τελική ο περισότερος κόσμος θα κόψει εισητήριο με κρεβάτι όταν ακούσει 12 ωρες ταξίδι παρά 9 ωρες.
*Ενώ αν ξεκινάω 10 η ώρα:*
Δεν οφελούμαι σε τίποτα από τα παραπάνω.Ό επιβάτης θα έχει πεί το καφεδάκι του στην καφετέρεια ,θα φάει το σουβλάκι του απ'έξω η θα φάει στο σπίτι του,θα ξεκουραστεί το μεσημέρι στο κρεβατάκι του και θα πάει στο πλοίο χορτάτος και ζωντανός
Αν τα βάλουμε όλα αυτά είναι πολύ μεγάλο κέρδος για την Εταιρεία οικονομία από καύσιμα και θα μαζέψει πολλούς επιβάτες και θα απολαμβάνουν το ταξίδι άνετα και ευχάριστα μέσα σε τόσο όμορφο πλοίο!!Και θα έχει τεράστιο κέρδος!!

----------


## opelmanos

*Ιδανικό δεν θα είναι με τίποτα* για την Εταιρεία διότι αν φεύγει αυτές τις ώρες και προκειμένου να είναι just στα ωράρια θα πρέπει να το έχει συνέχεια το γκάζι στην τσίτα.!! 
Μην ξεχνάμε οτί το πετρέλαιο όσο περνάει ο καιρός ακριβαίνει απελπιστικά οπότε πρέπει να κοιτάξουν και την οικονομική πλευρά της υπόθεσης.
*¶ρα σου λέει:* Δεν θα είναι καλύτερο να το ξεκινάω ποιό νωρίς και να το πηγαίνω Normal να κάνω και οικονομία στα καύσιμα και να φτάνω όμορφα και καλά στις 6 το πρωί ,η να ξεκινάω στις 10 το βράδυ και να το πηγαίνω στο φούλ να καίει τα έντερα του και να έχω και φθορά στις μηχανές?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
*Αν ξεκινάω 6 ώρα:*
Θα μπεί ο επιβάτης στις 5 η ώρα το απόγευμα θα πάει στο μπάρ θα πάρει το τοστάκι θα πιεί το καφεδάκι του, στις 7 και 30 το απόγευμα θα πάει στο servise να γευματίσει όμορφα και καλά και με ποίοτικά φαγητά και με καλές τιμές .Και στην τελική ο περισότερος κόσμος θα κόψει εισητήριο με κρεβάτι όταν ακούσει 12 ωρες ταξίδι παρά 9 ωρες.
*Ενώ αν ξεκινάω 10 η ώρα:*
Δεν οφελούμαι σε τίποτα από τα παραπάνω.Ό επιβάτης θα έχει πεί το καφεδάκι του στην καφετέρεια ,θα φάει το σουβλάκι του απ'έξω η θα φάει στο σπίτι του,θα ξεκουραστεί το μεσημέρι στο κρεβατάκι του και θα πάει στο πλοίο χορτάτος και ζωντανός
Αν τα βάλουμε όλα αυτά είναι πολύ μεγάλο κέρδος για την Εταιρεία οικονομία από καύσιμα και θα μαζέψει πολλούς επιβάτες και θα απολαμβάνουν το ταξίδι άνετα και ευχάριστα μέσα σε τόσο όμορφο πλοίο!!Και θα έχει τεράστιο κέρδος!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Aγαπητέ Μάνο στο ποστ που σου απάντησα αναφερόσουν στο τι έχει συνηθίσει-θέλει ο επιβάτης και όχι τι θέλει-συμφέρει την εταιρεία!Αυτό που καίει περισσοτερο τον κόσμο στη γραμμή νομίζω είναι η ταχύτητα και όχι οι καινούριοι καναπέδες....Σκοπός είναι αφού μπάινει καινούριο πιο γρήγορο πλοίο να εκμεταλευτεί και η ταχύτητα του κ όχι μόνο το εσωτερικό του!Την εταιρεία μπορεί να την συμφέρει να σε πηγαίνει και με 14 κόμβους!Αν όμως προσφέρει τέτοιες υπηρεσίες δύσκολα θα την προτιμήσει ο κόσμος!Προσωπικά το γουστάρω πολύ το πλοίο και θα το ταξίδευα σίγουρα μια φορα!Αλλά από κει κ πέρα δεν είναι θέμα συναισθηματισμού αλλά πραγματικότητας!Αν κάνει τις ίδιες ώρες με το Μυτιλήνη και είναι κ ακριβότερο δεν βλέπω το λόγο να το προτιμήσω!

----------


## vinman

> *Ιδανικό δεν θα είναι με τίποτα* για την Εταιρεία διότι αν φεύγει αυτές τις ώρες και προκειμένου να είναι just στα ωράρια θα πρέπει να το έχει συνέχεια το γκάζι στην τσίτα.!! 
> Μην ξεχνάμε οτί το πετρέλαιο όσο περνάει ο καιρός ακριβαίνει απελπιστικά οπότε πρέπει να κοιτάξουν και την οικονομική πλευρά της υπόθεσης.
> *¶ρα σου λέει:* Δεν θα είναι καλύτερο να το ξεκινάω ποιό νωρίς και να το πηγαίνω Normal να κάνω και οικονομία στα καύσιμα και να φτάνω όμορφα και καλά στις 6 το πρωί ,η να ξεκινάω στις 10 το βράδυ και να το πηγαίνω στο φούλ να καίει τα έντερα του και να έχω και φθορά στις μηχανές? 
> *Αν ξεκινάω 6 ώρα:*
> Θα μπεί ο επιβάτης στις 5 η ώρα το απόγευμα θα πάει στο μπάρ θα πάρει το τοστάκι θα πιεί το καφεδάκι του, στις 7 και 30 το απόγευμα θα πάει στο servise να γευματίσει όμορφα και καλά και με ποίοτικά φαγητά και με καλές τιμές .Και στην τελική ο περισότερος κόσμος θα κόψει εισητήριο με κρεβάτι όταν ακούσει 12 ωρες ταξίδι παρά 9 ωρες.
> *Ενώ αν ξεκινάω 10 η ώρα:*
> Δεν οφελούμαι σε τίποτα από τα παραπάνω.Ό επιβάτης θα έχει πεί το καφεδάκι του στην καφετέρεια ,θα φάει το σουβλάκι του απ'έξω η θα φάει στο σπίτι του,θα ξεκουραστεί το μεσημέρι στο κρεβατάκι του και θα πάει στο πλοίο χορτάτος και ζωντανός
> Αν τα βάλουμε όλα αυτά είναι πολύ μεγάλο κέρδος για την Εταιρεία οικονομία από καύσιμα και θα μαζέψει πολλούς επιβάτες και θα απολαμβάνουν το ταξίδι άνετα και ευχάριστα μέσα σε τόσο όμορφο πλοίο!!Και θα έχει τεράστιο κέρδος!!


...φίλε Μάνο θα διαφωνήσω λίγο με τη δημοσίευση σου μιας και στο Ηράκλειο που η Ανεκ φεύγουν στις 21.00,αλλά και οι Μινωικές που φεύγουν στις 22.00 δεν έχουν τέτοια θέματα....Και την καμπίνα θα πάρει ο επιβάτης(σχεδόν πάντα γεμάτες και γεμάτες σε περιόδους αιχμής ακόμα και τα ημερήσια),και θα φάει στο εστιατόριο (ποτέ δεν έχω πετύχει εστιατόριο με λίγο κόσμο ακόμα και όταν υπάρχει δρομολόγιο στις 22.45),και θα πιεί και το ποτάκι του και βέβαια 05.30 θα είναι στον προορισμό του....Γιατί λοιπόν να μην ισχύσει το ίδιο και στις γραμμές της Μυτιλήνης??Δεν νομίζω ότι δεν θα το αποδεχτούν...ίσως να χρειαστεί λίγος χρόνος αλλά μετά θα το συνηθίσουν εφόσον υπάρχει συνέπεια κυρίως στα δρομολόγια...

----------


## polykas

_Γιά να αλλάξουμε λίγο, το πλοίο μόλις σήμερα φτάσει στην Πάτρα σιγά-σιγά μετά  θα την κάνει για το Πέραμα..._

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> _Γιά να αλλάξουμε λίγο, το πλοίο μόλις σήμερα φτάσει στην Πάτρα σιγά-σιγά μετά θα την κάνει για το Πέραμα..._


 Τέλεια...!!! Πότε θα είναι εδώ...??? :Very Happy:

----------


## gpap2006

Αύριο απόγευμα θα το φωτογραφίζουμε στο Πέραμα. Δένει για ετήσια και δεξαμενή? Μακάρι να το βλέπαμε και Χανιά λίγο να ξαποστάσει και η ΛΑΤούλα.

----------


## opelmanos

> ...φίλε Μάνο θα διαφωνήσω λίγο με τη δημοσίευση σου μιας και στο Ηράκλειο που η Ανεκ φεύγουν στις 21.00,αλλά και οι Μινωικές που φεύγουν στις 22.00 δεν έχουν τέτοια θέματα....Και την καμπίνα θα πάρει ο επιβάτης(σχεδόν πάντα γεμάτες και γεμάτες σε περιόδους αιχμής ακόμα και τα ημερήσια),και θα φάει στο εστιατόριο (ποτέ δεν έχω πετύχει εστιατόριο με λίγο κόσμο ακόμα και όταν υπάρχει δρομολόγιο στις 22.45),και θα πιεί και το ποτάκι του και βέβαια 05.30 θα είναι στον προορισμό του....Γιατί λοιπόν να μην ισχύσει το ίδιο και στις γραμμές της Μυτιλήνης??Δεν νομίζω ότι δεν θα το αποδεχτούν...ίσως να χρειαστεί λίγος χρόνος αλλά μετά θα το συνηθίσουν εφόσον υπάρχει συνέπεια κυρίως στα δρομολόγια...


*vinman:*Σύφωνω με τη λογική οτί με τον καιρό θα το συνηθήσουμε εμείς οι Μυτιληνιοί αλλά στο δρομολόγιο *Ηράκλειο-Πειραιάς* και το αντίθετο δεν υπήρξε ποτέ ενδιάμεση προσέγγιση όπως το *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ.Με τους Χιώτες επιβάτες όμως τι γίνεται που θα μπαίνουν 12 τα μεσάνυχτα στο πλοίο αντι για 21:00 όπως είχαν συνηθίσει?Πώς θα το πάρουν?*
*Speed:* συμφωνώ με την άποψη οτί είμαστε ατο 2010 οι καιροί έχουν αλλάξει και σίγουρα αξίζουμε ένα γρήγορο και πολυτελές πλοίο όπως η Αριάδνη(ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΤΟΙΣ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ Ο ΤΕΟ ΜΟΥ :Wink: )ωστέ να μειωθεί το 13 ωρο του ταξιδιού (για τους επιβάτες μιλάω)όσον αφορά την Εταιρεία ισχύουν τα παραπάνω.
Τώρα για τις τιμές αν τελικά τηρήσει το ωράριο του Λισσός θα είναι ίδιες.
Και για να μην βγω οφ τόπικ κατά πότε λέτε να ανηφορήσει η κούκλα μας?

----------


## Giovanaut

Οσο και να το γουσταρουμε το βαπορι, δεν ειναι πλοιο για 24 μιλια....
Μια ταχυτητα λογικη και στα μετρα του πλοιου ειναι τα 21-22 μιλακια...!!!!
Κι ας το πηγε λιγο παραπανω μερικες φορες....!!!!

Επισης αν ημουν επιβατης και οχι καραβολατρης και για να παω Μυτιληνη επρεπε να πιω καφε, να φαω στο εστιατοριο και να παρω καμπινα, θα πηγαινα με το αεροπλανο. Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι εδω πανω οι επιβατες δεν ειναι τοσο large οσο στην Κρητη, που η κατασταση εχει λιγο διαφορετικα...!!!

Τελος και κατι ακομη...
Μηπως το εχουμε παρακανει λιγο....???
Κι εμενα μ' αρεσουν τα σεναρια, αλλα τις τελευταιες μερες στα θεματα του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, του ΗΟΡΙΖΟΝ και του VOYAGER, νομιζω την χασαμε την μπαλα....!!!!
Ακομα δεν τον ειδαμε Γιαννη :Razz:  τον εβγαλαμε....!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες αλλο το δεν ειναι στα μετρα της γραμμης μια ταχυτητα της ταξεως των 24 κομβων και αλλο δεν ειναι στα μετρα του βαποριου. Γιατι αν μιλαμε για το βαπορι τοτε ανετα μπορει να παει 24 υπηρεσιακη, πηγαινε για πολυ καιρο στο Πειραιας-Χανια τοσο επι Hellenic.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Παιδες αλλο το δεν ειναι στα μετρα της γραμμης μια ταχυτητα της ταξεως των 24 κομβων και αλλο δεν ειναι στα μετρα του βαποριου. Γιατι αν μιλαμε για το βαπορι τοτε ανετα μπορει να παει 24 υπηρεσιακη, πηγαινε για πολυ καιρο στο Πειραιας-Χανια τοσο επι Hellenic.


Captain κατι εχω υπ' οψιν...!!!
Μπορει να τα εχει πιασει, αλλα το πλοιο δεν ειναι για τοσα....!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι αλλα οταν λεμε οτι τα εχει πιασει δεν εννοουμε σε ενα δρομολογιο. Απο τον Οκτωβρη του 2007 εως τον Ιανουαριο του 2008 το πηγαιναν τοσο, δεν ηταν μονο για ενα δρομολογιο η στιγμιαια. Αν ξερεις κατι παραπανω πες μας. Ζοριζεται πολυ σε αυτη την ταχυτητα, καιει πολυ, γιατι δεν την εχει;

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ναι αλλα οταν λεμε οτι τα εχει πιασει δεν εννοουμε σε ενα δρομολογιο. Απο τον Οκτωβρη του 2007 εως τον Ιανουαριο του 2008 το πηγαιναν τοσο, δεν ηταν μονο για ενα δρομολογιο η στιγμιαια. Αν ξερεις κατι παραπανω πες μας. Ζοριζεται πολυ σε αυτη την ταχυτητα, καιει πολυ, γιατι δεν την εχει;


Δεν θελω να επιμεινω, απλως το εμαθα απο ανθρωπο που ξερει κατι παραπανω...!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλως απλα θα ηταν χρησιμο να μας ελεγες και τι σου ειπε για να καταλαβουμε.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καλως απλα θα ηταν χρησιμο να μας ελεγες και τι σου ειπε για να καταλαβουμε.


Οτι το πλοιο δεν εχει μεγαλες επιδοσεις σε ταχυτητα και πως αυτος ειναι ο λογος που δεν προλαβαινει τα ωραρια του και τωρα, αλλα και στο παρελθον...!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για τα ωραρια του στις αλλες γραμμες δεν εχω γνωμη οποτε σε πιστευω μπορει να το πηγαινουν αργα, αλλα στα Χανια στο υπογραφω οτι επι Hellenic το πηγαιναν 24.3-24 και εκανε 6:27-6:30. Μετα ως ΑΝΕΚ ηταν χαμηλα στο 21-21.5. Τωρα στην Ανκονα που ηταν και επρεπε να πηγαινει γρηγορα πηγαινε το πολυ 22.6 τον τελευταιο καιρο ενω η λογικη λεει οτι θα επρεπε να πηγαινει τουλαχιστον 24 σε αυτη τη γραμμη. Δεν ξερω αν απο καποια στιγμη και περα το εχουν κοψει γιατι ειδαν οτι δε σηκωνει ή αν υποβοσκει καποιο μηχανικο προβλημα αλλα οταν αρχισε την καριερα της στην Ελλαδα ηταν στο 24+.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για τα ωραρια του στις αλλες γραμμες δεν εχω γνωμη οποτε σε πιστευω μπορει να το πηγαινουν αργα, αλλα στα Χανια στο υπογραφω οτι επι Hellenic το πηγαιναν 24.3-24 και εκανε 6:27-6:30. Μετα ως ΑΝΕΚ ηταν χαμηλα στο 21-21.5. Τωρα στην Ανκονα που ηταν και επρεπε να πηγαινει γρηγορα πηγαινε το πολυ 22.6 τον τελευταιο καιρο ενω η λογικη λεει οτι θα επρεπε να πηγαινει τουλαχιστον 24 σε αυτη τη γραμμη. Δεν ξερω αν απο καποια στιγμη και περα το εχουν κοψει γιατι ειδαν οτι δε σηκωνει ή αν υποβοσκει καποιο μηχανικο προβλημα αλλα οταν αρχισε την καριερα της στην Ελλαδα ηταν στο 24+.


Μην ξεχνας οτι με την HELLENIC ταξιδεψε πολυ λιγο καιρο και μπορει να το εφταναν πανω απο την υπηρεσιακη του. Επισης μπορει να παιζει και θεμα κοπωσης... 
Απλες δικες μου ερμηνειες, δεν γνωριζω κατι..!!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παντως οταν το πλοιο ηταν στην Ανκονα το εβλεπα γυρω στους 23.5 κομβους μια αρκετα καλη ταχυτητα την οποια πιστευω πως την παει ανετα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για ποτε λες στη γραμμη της Ανκονα; Για τωρα; Γιατι εγω δεν το εχω δει πανω απο 22.6 τον τελευταιο ενα μηνα.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Τωρα τελευταια με αυτην την ταχυτητα το βλεπω αλλα στις αρχες το εβλεπα με την ταχυτητα που ανεφερα πριν.Τωρα δεν ξερω μπορει να ηταν και καποιο παιχνιδι του AIS. :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Ξεκίνησε η κούκλα και μας έρχεται...*

----------


## CORFU

αντε ηταν και ωρα σαs την κρατησαμε μπολικο καιρο......

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Οπότε λοιπόν αύριο..
Μηχανές οπλίσατε και κατά ρυπάς ρίξτε...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Ergis

> Οπότε λοιπόν αύριο..
> Μηχανές οπλίσατε και κατά ρυπάς ρίξτε...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


εγω ξερω οτι προσφατα επιασε 26 και οτι εχει δυντοτητες μεχρι και 27.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> εγω ξερω οτι προσφατα επιασε 26 και οτι εχει δυντοτητες μεχρι και 27.


Βασικά τις φωτογραφικές μηχανές εννοούσα.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## .voyager

> Οπότε λοιπόν αύριο..
> Μηχανές οπλίσατε και κατά ρυπάς ρίξτε...



Ε, ναι, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, που δεν το έχουμε δει και ξανά :mrgreen:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ε, ναι, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, που δεν το έχουμε δει και ξανά :mrgreen:


Eσύ να το περιμένεις στη δεξαμενή...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ε, ναι, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, που δεν το έχουμε δει και ξανά :mrgreen:



Ελα να το βγαλεις εσυ στον Πειραια και βαλε ενα υδατογραφημα *.VOYAGER* , ομολογουμενως ετσι θα ειναι πρωτοτυπη φωτογραφια!!! :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ελα να το βγαλεις εσυ στον Πειραια και βαλε ενα υδατογραφημα *.VOYAGER* , ομολογουμενως ετσι θα ειναι πρωτοτυπη φωτογραφια!!!


Πως με πιάνεις... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτή την ώρα δένει στο Πέραμα.


 To βλέπεις πουθενα? :Confused:

----------


## vinman

> To βλέπεις πουθενα?


Ανάμεσα απο Κρήτη ΙΙ και Νήσος Χίος... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Εφτασε λοιπον η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας στα λημερια μας και παλι...!!*
*Αρχικα μεσα στην χρυσαφι θαλασσα...*
*P2260129.JPG*
*P2260138.JPG*
*P2260141.JPG*
*Η πλωρακλα της...*
*P2260145.JPG*
*P2260149.JPG*

*Για ολους εσας...!*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Νατος ο ανταποκριτής..
Χτύπησε.. :Cool:

----------


## diagoras

Mπραβο Φωτη.Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες της κουκλας.Ευχαριστουμε για το ρεπορταζ

----------


## Trakman

Πριν λίγο έβλεπα στον πίνακα του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πατρών ότι είχε αναμενόμενη άφιξη στην Πάτρα σήμερα στις 15.00 !!  :Very Happy: 

Σ'ευχαριστούμε Φώτη για τις όμορφες εικόνες!!! Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα είσαι εκεί!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Εφτασε λοιπον η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας στα λημερια μας και παλι...!!*
> *Αρχικα μεσα στην χρυσαφι θαλασσα...*
> 
> 
> *Για ολους εσας...!*


Φωτη αψογος ως συνηθως...!!!
Σ' ευχαριστουμε για το χαρμοσινο μηνυμα της αφιξης της Πριγκιπισσας....!!!!



Καλως μας ηρθες Κουκλα...!!!!

----------


## helatros68

Αφιξη του πλοιου στο Περαμα στις 26.2.2010.

ariadne 1 26.2.2010.jpg

ariadne 2 26.2.2010.jpg

ariadne 3 26.2.2010.jpg

ariadne 4 26.2.2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Ας το θυμηθούμε στο μεγάλο λιμάνι να φορτώνει στης 30/11/2007 (στο πρώτο του ταξίδι στα Χανιά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και 2 φωτο απο το υπέροχο Embarkation Deck

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχες οι φωτο ολων σας.....

Ποτε θα ερθει η ωρα να σε ξαναφωτογραφισω....???

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Παντελη σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ, το μονο λαθακι ειναι οτι η Κουκλα εκανε το παρθενικο της ταξιδι για Χανια στις 25/9/2007. Εδω στη Σουδα στον παρθενικο καταπλου της...

Ariadne_parthenikos_kataplous_Souda_25_9_2007.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Οι λήψεις όλων σας είναι καταπληκτικές!!!! Μπράβο παιδιά!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αφιξη του πλοιου στο Περαμα στις 26.2.2010.
> 
> ariadne 1 26.2.2010.jpg
> 
> ariadne 2 26.2.2010.jpg
> 
> ariadne 3 26.2.2010.jpg
> 
> ariadne 4 26.2.2010.jpg


Αθορυβος αλλα παντα εξαιρετικος φιλε μου, να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Captain Nionios το έγραφα απο κάτω (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ειδα και απλα επειδη ηξερα ποτε εκανε το παρθενικο ταξιδι ειπα να δωσω την πληροφορια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Captain Nionios ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία και ανταποδείδω με μια σημερινή του φωτο. Για όλους τους φίλους :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πανταχου παρων Παντελη να σαι καλα φιλε μου!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Το πλοιο θα κανει πρωτα ετησια και μετα σκαντζα στην Κρητη...???

----------


## polykas

_Απίθανες λήψεις από όλα τα παιδιά.Μπράβο.Γύρω στις 19 Μαρτίου το πλοίο θα ανέβει στην δεξαμενή._

----------


## thanos75

Ξέρουμε τίποτα νεώτερο για το που δρομολογηθεί το καλοκαίρι?

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ  ΓΙΑ ΑΛΓΕΡΙΑ. . .

----------


## polykas

_Στο Πέραμα παρέα με την Πόπη ,το Μακεδονία και το Κρήτη ΙΙ..._

polykas.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Μπραβο σε ολους για τις εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες της αρχοντισσας

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο για την καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!! :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> _Στο Πέραμα παρέα με την Πόπη ,το Μακεδονία και το Κρήτη ΙΙ..._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79278


 Επιτελους !!!!! Και μια σοβαρη παρεα για το Horsa. Γιατι απο την αλλη μερια με τον καρναβαλο τι να συζητησει;

----------


## agathi2010

> Επιτελους !!!!! Και μια σοβαρη παρεα για το Horsa. Γιατι απο την αλλη μερια με τον καρναβαλο τι να συζητησει;


 απλα τελειος ο rocinante........... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Μέσα στις Ιαπωνέζες να και μία Γαλλίδούλα!

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ? ?

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Για τους φιλους του βαποριου.

*100_2369.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Για τους φιλους του βαποριου.*
> 
> 100_2369.jpg


Αφορμη για βολτιτσα Μανο.. :Very Happy: ...???
Να εισαι καλα..!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον Μάνο....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79389

----------


## kapas

> Για τον Μάνο....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79389


τα σπαει!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για τον Μάνο....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79389


Κωστα απλα respect...!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Για τον Μάνο....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79389


*Κωστα απο τις ποιο ομορφες ...Tnx.Γιαννιο ειπα να κανω και εγω  την βολτα μου,οταν μπαινει ανοιξει εχεις αλλες διαθεσεις*

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το θυμηθούμε όταν γινόταν η μεταμόρφωση του; :Wink:  Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Έλα ρε Κωστή ! Υπέροχη ! Συγχαρητήρια !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Για τον Μάνο....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79389



Πολυ μαγκικη φωτογραφια, απο τις ομορφοτερες που εχω δει. Εκτος απο τα χρωματα του βαπορα και του νερου εντυπωσιακοτατος ειναι και ο ουρανος. Πραγματικα υπεροχη!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Για τον Μάνο....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79389


 Φοβερη Κωστα μπραβο. Πολυ ξεχωριστη. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## vinman

Φανταστική φωτογραφία!!
Μπράβο!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Για τον Μάνο....


Mπράβο Κώστα... Τέλεια φώτο...

----------


## ελμεψη

> Για τον Μάνο....


Ενα πανεμορφο βραδινο καδρο, τα συγχαρητηρια μου!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες από όλους σας..
Συνεχίστε...

----------


## Melis7

> Παμε αλλη μια απο τον Πειραια στις 14/4/2009!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78380


Τι να πει κανείς γι'αυτη την επιβλιτικότατη πλώρη....????? Απλά, χαζεύεις.......

----------


## Melis7

Μπράβο παιδιά σε όλους για τις απίθανες φώτο που ανεβάσατε......!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε......

----------


## polykas

_H κούκλα στην Βενετία...

Photo manolis._

polykas.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Φιλε Παντελη σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ, το μονο λαθακι ειναι οτι η Κουκλα εκανε το παρθενικο της ταξιδι για Χανια στις 25/9/2007. Εδω στη Σουδα στον παρθενικο καταπλου της...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79176


ευλογημενες πραγματικα εποχες για την αρχοντησσα μας,οταν ειχε εναν ρολο στην ακτοπλοια και οχι μπαλαντερ αλλων πλοιων......να σαι καλα διονυση

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ????

ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ. ΑΝΕΚ Η HSW ??

----------


## polykas

*Yπομονή.Ακόμη δεν γνωρίζει κανείς εάν θα αλλάξουν τα σινιάλα και που θα δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο.*

----------


## agathi2010

> *Yπομονή.Ακόμη δεν γνωρίζει κανείς εάν θα αλλάξουν τα σινιάλα και που θα δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο.*


 μαλλον ξεχνατε τη ναυλωση ..........

----------


## polykas

*H ναύλωση φίλε μου λήγει ή εάν γίνει πάλι ανανέωση...*

----------


## agathi2010

> *H ναύλωση φίλε μου λήγει ή εάν γίνει πάλι ανανέωση...*


 φιλε μου η ναυλωση ηταν 1+1χρονο. ηδη η συμφωνια για ναυλωση για δευτερο χρονο ειναι σχεδον κλεισμενη

----------


## Thanasis89

Την ναύλωση με option αγοράς την έχετε σκεφτεί ;  :Wink:  
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα ήθελε να χάσει ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι. Ακόμα και τώρα που το έχει για σκατζαδόρο ! Κατά την γνώμη μου δύσκολα βλέπω να ξαναμπαίνουν τα δελφίνια επάνω στην τζιμινιέρα του, παρ' όλο που δεν μ' αρέσει που το λέω.

----------


## Naias II

Για δείτε εδώ 20/05 ξεκινάει και πάλι

Noname1.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χαιρετισματα λοιπον!!! Αλλη μια καλοκαιρινη σεζον εκτος Ελλαδας.

----------


## Naias II

> Για δείτε εδώ 20/05 ξεκινάει και πάλι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79891


Μια μικρή διόρθωση 20/05 φτάνει στο προορισμό, οπότε 19/05 ξεκινάει  :Wink: 

Και πρώτα ο Θεός 25/09 το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο

Noname.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Για δείτε εδώ 20/05 ξεκινάει και πάλι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79891


με τα σχεδια μειναμε λοιπον και τις ελπιδες........τι να πω,αλα ταξιδια να εχει οπου αι αν παει και να μην γυρισει στην κατασταση ου ειχε γυρισει την προηγουμενη φορα............ :Sad: :cry::cry::cry:

----------


## agathi2010

> Για δείτε εδώ 20/05 ξεκινάει και πάλι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79891


 αυτο ακριβως εννοουσα φιλε Polykas...... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> με τα σχεδια μειναμε λοιπον και τις ελπιδες........τι να πω,αλα ταξιδια να εχει οπου αι αν παει και να μην γυρισει στην κατασταση ου ειχε γυρισει την προηγουμενη φορα............:cry::cry:


Δεν Θέλω να το γκαντεμιάσω, αλλά αυτό είναι λίγο αναπόφεκτο.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ας ελπίσουμε βέβαια για καλύτερα από τη προηγούμενη χρονιά..

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ  ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ  ?  ? ?
 ΣΕ ΠΙΟ SAIT

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ  ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ  ?  ? ?
>  ΣΕ ΠΙΟ SAIT


Λογικά στο openseas

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ ? ? ? ? ?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Λογικά στο openseas


Από το site της algeries ferries

----------


## Naias II

> ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ ? ? ? ? ?


Εγώ το βρήκα από *SNCM*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Από το site της algeries ferries


Σωστά.. Αυτό μου διέφυγε.. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Έτσι λοιπόν να σταματήσετε να πιστεύετε τους διάφορους διάττοντες αστέρες που εμφανίζονται στο φόρουμ ως σωτήρες πληροφοριοδότες... Τις αποφάσεις τις παίρνουν τα μεγάλα κεφάλια και οι υπάλληλοι απλά υποθέσεις κάνουν....

----------


## agathi2010

> Έτσι λοιπόν να σταματήσετε να πιστεύετε τους διάφορους διάττοντες αστέρες που εμφανίζονται στο φόρουμ ως σωτήρες πληροφοριοδότες... Τις αποφάσεις τις παίρνουν τα μεγάλα κεφάλια και οι υπάλληλοι απλά υποθέσεις κάνουν....


 μήπως φίλε μου οι υπάλληλοι δεν είναι υπάλληλοι και ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω? :Cool:  :Cool: .μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ. .  ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΑΑΑΑ   ΦΥΓΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΓΕΡΙΑ!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλα ταξιδια στην Κουκλα μας, που την ξαναστελνουν στην ξενα...!!!

Ας ελπισουμε τουλαχιστον να κανει τη σκατζα του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, πριν φυγει, και να ξανακανει μια βολτα απο τα φιλοξενα νερα μας......!!!!

----------


## polykas

> Καλα ταξιδια στην Κουκλα μας, που την ξαναστελνουν στην ξενα...!!!
> 
> Ας ελπισουμε τουλαχιστον να κανει τη σκατζα του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, πριν φυγει, και να ξανακανει μια βολτα απο τα φιλοξενα νερα μας......!!!!


_Toυ Λατώ και σύντομα  μάλλον..._

----------


## shipsteward7

τουλαχιστον εκει που κοιτατε καλο ειναι να τα βλεπετε καλα.στο site της algerie feries αν θα προσεξετε καλα το αριαδνη στα δρομολογια ειναι μπλοκαρισμενο. δεν σε αφηνει να κανεις κρατηση. για παρατηρηστε καλα!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Tι θέλει να πέι ο ποιητής? :Confused:

----------


## Naias II

Στο σύστημα της Algerie υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Στο SNCM κάνεις μια χαρά κράτηση.

Noname.jpg

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 10 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ. .   ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΧΑΝΙΑ.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ποτε θα κανει ετησια και δεξαμενισμο...???

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Θαμώνες της ΅ΚΟΥΚΛΑΣΆ καλησπέρα σας – αν δε κάνω λάθος και μαθαίνω σωστά το πλοίο το πιθανότερο θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ – ΧΑΝΙΑ στις 10 Μαρτίου.
Θα ΅κολουθήσει μετά ο δεξαμενισμός και καπάκι η ναύλωση.

Όλα αυτά ΅of the recordΆ – λειτουργεί και λίγο απρόβλεπτα το σύστημα….

----------


## thanos75

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι που ναυλώνεται.  Ειλικρινά νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερα εάν η hsw ναύλωνε στην Algerie το Hellenic Voyager και άφηνε την όμορφη Αριάδνη σε κάποια γραμμή στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι που ναυλώνεται. Ειλικρινά νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλύτερα εάν η hsw ναύλωνε στην Algerie το Hellenic Voyager και άφηνε την όμορφη Αριάδνη σε κάποια γραμμή στην Ελλάδα


Μακαρι, αλλα ρωτας αν οι Αλγερινοι την αφηνουν την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...???
Τους αρεσε το βαπορι και αυτο θελουν....!!!!

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ. .   ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ! ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΤΙ   ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ. .. .

----------


## thanos75

> Μακαρι, αλλα ρωτας αν οι Αλγερινοι την αφηνουν την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...???
> Τους αρεσε το βαπορι και αυτο θελουν....!!!!


 Σωστότατο φίλε μου!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Καλησπέρα σας, καλησπέρα σε όλους τους καραβολάτρεις


παλιός Ιάπωνας σε σχέση με τα νέα μοντέρνα πλοία  αλλά επιβλητικός σαν στοιχείο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ – όπως εξίσου επιβλητικό και το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Καλησπέρα σας, καλησπέρα σε όλους τους καραβολάτρεις
> 
> 
> παλιός Ιάπωνας σε σχέση με τα νέα μοντέρνα πλοία  αλλά επιβλητικός σαν στοιχείο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ – όπως εξίσου επιβλητικό και το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ


Σαν την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ όμως δεν υπάρχει άλλο καράβι.. :Wink:

----------


## tolis milos

Το πλοιο απο οτι ακουσα θα ξανα φορεσει τα παλια του χρωματα!!!!!  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Το πλοιο απο οτι ακουσα θα ξανα φορεσει τα παλια του χρωματα!!!!!


Πλάκα με κάνεις....!!!! :Very Happy:  Τέλειαααααααααααααααααααααααααααα...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  Ακούς Έργη...???!!!

----------


## tolis milos

Δεν ειναι 100% σιγουρο ετσι ακουστικε!

----------


## polykas

> Θαμώνες της ΅ΚΟΥΚΛΑΣΆ καλησπέρα σας – αν δε κάνω λάθος και μαθαίνω σωστά το πλοίο το πιθανότερο θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ – ΧΑΝΙΑ στις 10 Μαρτίου.
> Θα ΅κολουθήσει μετά ο δεξαμενισμός και καπάκι η ναύλωση.
> 
> Όλα αυτά ΅of the recordΆ – λειτουργεί και λίγο απρόβλεπτα το σύστημα….


_Aκριβώς έτσι είναι φίλε όπως τα λες..._

----------


## Ergis

> Το πλοιο απο οτι ακουσα θα ξανα φορεσει τα παλια του χρωματα!!!!!


εφυγα για ΑΘΗΝΑ ετσι και γινει αυτο.............αν και δεν το πιστευω αν δεν το δω με τα ματια μου.....

----------


## opelmanos

Ρε παιδιά συγνώμη αφού λέμε στις 10 Μαρτίου θα αντικαταστήσει το Λατώ και όταν βγεί το Λατώ από την ετήσια θα πάει για την καθιερωμένη του ναύλωση πώς θα φορέσει τα χρώματα της HELLENIC??
ΈΛΕΟΣ ΠΑΙΔΕΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΡΙΑ ΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε Μάνο με πρόλαβες.
Είναι λίγο παράλογο να κατέβει Κρήτη και να του αλλάξουν συνιάλα σε hellenic απο ΑΝΕΚ..Μετά που θα φύγει για ναύλωση αν δε κάνω λάθος θα πάρει τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας που το ναύλωσε.....Αρα!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Φίλε Μάνο με πρόλαβες.
> Είναι λίγο παράλογο να κατέβει Κρήτη και να του αλλάξουν συνιάλα σε hellenic απο ΑΝΕΚ..Μετά που θα φύγει για ναύλωση αν δε κάνω λάθος θα πάρει τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας που το ναύλωσε.....Αρα!


¶ρα τα πράγματα παραμένουν όπως έχουν και δεν θα φορέσει τα συνιάλα της Hellenic..
Αυτά...
Καμιά φώτο κανείς έχει να ανεβάσει?? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## polykas

> _Aκριβώς έτσι είναι φίλε όπως τα λες..._


_Mάλλον το σύστημα άλλαξε πάλι..._

----------


## Giovanaut

> _Mάλλον το σύστημα άλλαξε πάλι..._


Τουτεστιν...???

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τουτεστιν...???


Toυτέστιν να πας για ψάρεμα και να το δεις να περνάει από μπροστά σου...

----------


## Ergis

> Toυτέστιν να πας για ψάρεμα και να το δεις να περνάει από μπροστά σου...


θα μας τρελανετε βραδιατικα;;;;;;;;;μηπως να ριξουμε τα χαρτια;;;ισως βρουμε κατι πιο σιγουρο γιατι μεχρι στιγμης εχουν ακουστει τα μυρια οσα........

----------


## malkostas

Ο καιρός γαρ έγγυς....ας μην αγχωνόμαστε...ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει....Το να μιλάμε με σενάρια δεν βοηθάει κανέναν...ας περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις να μας προλάβουν.... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> θα μας τρελανετε βραδιατικα;;;;;;;;;μηπως να ριξουμε τα χαρτια;;;ισως βρουμε κατι πιο σιγουρο γιατι μεχρι στιγμης εχουν ακουστει τα μυρια οσα........


Είσαι σίγουρος?? Εγώ νομίζω ότι ακόμα δεν έχουμε ακούσει τίποτα..
Όταν θα ακούσουμε, θα το καταλάβεις φαντάζομαι γιατί θα μας πέσουν τα μαλλιά..:mrgreen:

----------


## thanos75

Δηλαδή εάν κατάλαβα καλά στο site της Algerie Ferries δεν φαίνονται πια τα δρομολόγιά του ως ναυλωμένο? Η ναύλωση όμως δεν ήταν διετής?

----------


## opelmanos

Giovanaut εσύ τράβηξες αυτό το βίντεο? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTtWWAPvynU

----------


## Giovanaut

> Giovanaut εσύ τράβηξες αυτό το βίντεο? 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTtWWAPvynU


 
Οχι φιλε Μανο...!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Δεν μπορεί η ΑΝΕΚ να δώσει στην Alergie ferries το Voyager και να κρατήσει την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για Δωδεκάνησα...??? Και η Alergie θα πληρώνει λιγότερα και η ΑΝΕΚ θα κρατήσει καλύτερο καράβι για Δωδεκάνησα...Γίνετε...???

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Δεν μπορεί η ΑΝΕΚ να δώσει στην Alergie ferries το Voyager και να κρατήσει την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για Δωδεκάνησα...??? Και η Alergie θα πληρώνει λιγότερα και η ΑΝΕΚ θα κρατήσει καλύτερο καράβι για Δωδεκάνησα...Γίνετε...???


Όχι δεν γίνεται.. 
Η ΑΝΈΚ έχει μεγάλο κέρδος ναυλώνοντας την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ εκεί... :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

> Giovanaut εσύ τράβηξες αυτό το βίντεο? 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTtWWAPvynU


Πάντως είναι εξαιρετικο βίντεο

----------


## CORFU

για να μην ξεχναμε  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

αυτά δεν ξεχνιούντε και να θέλεις :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μαλιστα και με σπανια σινιαλα, στη Ναυλωση της στη Minoan στις αρχες του 2008!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RAINBOW BELL στο επισημο φυλαδιο της Mitsubishi


scan0022.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eδω η πισω οψη


scan0023.jpg

----------


## konigi

Σήμερα άκουσα οτι ίσως την βάψουν άσπρη στην ετήσια.
Ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει αν αληθεύει αυτο?

----------


## aegina

An katalava kala o vaporas feugei pali  :Sad:  kai sto Aigaio tha armenizoune pali saravala.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σήμερα άκουσα οτι ίσως την βάψουν άσπρη στην ετήσια.
> Ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει αν αληθεύει αυτο?


Εσυ φιλε μηπως μπορεις να μας πεις τι ακριβως εννοεις με αυτο, στο θεμα του ΛΑΤΩ...???
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...postcount=1249

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Σήμερα άκουσα οτι ίσως την βάψουν άσπρη στην ετήσια.
> Ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει αν αληθεύει αυτο?


Χτύπα ξύλο άνθρωπέ μου, που θα την βάψουν άσπρη..
Μια χαρά είναι έτσι όπως είναι τώρα.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Χτύπα ξύλο άνθρωπέ μου, που θα την βάψουν άσπρη..
> Μια χαρά είναι έτσι όπως είναι τώρα..


 Και άσπρη να την βάψουν πάλι κούκλα θα είναι !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά μην την συγκρίνουμε λευκή με το μπλε! Αν δείτε το πλοίο στην μπροσούρα που ευγενικός μας ανέβασε ο BEN της Mitsubishi είναι όχι απλά θεϊκό, αλλά κάτι παραπάνω από ονειρικό! Η μπλε με σηνιάλα HSW, ή λευκο με ΑΝΕΚ. Τα ενδιάμεσα είναι άσχετα...
Να ξέρετε όμως ότι για να βαφτεί λευκό θα πρέπει να σπαταλήσουν πολλά χρήματα μιας που εχω την εντύπωση ότι το μπλε της είναι εποξικό (ειδικό χρώμα) και θα πρέπει να βαφτεί είτε με λευκό εποξικό (πανάκριβο) ή να ξηλωθεί η μπογιά και να μπει η απλή. Ασε που αν πέσει το λευκό πάνω από το μπλε δεν θα υπάρχει χρωματική ομοιογένεια

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Προσωπικά πάντως εμένα μ'αρέσει έτσι όπως είναι τώρα...

----------


## Ergis

> Καλά μην την συγκρίνουμε λευκή με το μπλε! Αν δείτε το πλοίο στην μπροσούρα που ευγενικός μας ανέβασε ο BEN της Mitsubishi είναι όχι απλά θεϊκό, αλλά κάτι παραπάνω από ονειρικό! Η μπλε με σηνιάλα HSW, ή λευκο με ΑΝΕΚ. Τα ενδιάμεσα είναι άσχετα...
> Να ξέρετε όμως ότι για να βαφτεί λευκό θα πρέπει να σπαταλήσουν πολλά χρήματα μιας που εχω την εντύπωση ότι το μπλε της είναι εποξικό (ειδικό χρώμα) και θα πρέπει να βαφτεί είτε με λευκό εποξικό (πανάκριβο) ή να ξηλωθεί η μπογιά και να μπει η απλή. Ασε που αν πέσει το λευκό πάνω από το μπλε δεν θα υπάρχει χρωματική ομοιογένεια


μαζι σου καπτεν!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Καλά μην την συγκρίνουμε λευκή με το μπλε! Αν δείτε το πλοίο στην μπροσούρα που ευγενικός μας ανέβασε ο BEN της Mitsubishi είναι όχι απλά θεϊκό, αλλά κάτι παραπάνω από ονειρικό! Η μπλε με σηνιάλα HSW, ή λευκο με ΑΝΕΚ. Τα ενδιάμεσα είναι άσχετα...
> Να ξέρετε όμως ότι για να βαφτεί λευκό θα πρέπει να σπαταλήσουν πολλά χρήματα μιας που εχω την εντύπωση ότι το μπλε της είναι εποξικό (ειδικό χρώμα) και θα πρέπει να βαφτεί είτε με λευκό εποξικό (πανάκριβο) ή να ξηλωθεί η μπογιά και να μπει η απλή. Ασε που αν πέσει το λευκό πάνω από το μπλε δεν θα υπάρχει χρωματική ομοιογένεια



Aπόστολε αυτό που περιέγραψες συνέβη στο πρώην SUPERFATS IX ( νυν ATLANTIC VISION ) όπου το βάψανε οι Καναδοί  στην Ευρώπη μπλε από κόκκινο  που ήταν και μέχρι να φτάσουν στον Καναδά όλη η πλώρη είχε ξαναγίνει κοκκινη!!

----------


## konigi

Αμβολή Κύριοι!!!Αμοβολή!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Melis7

> για να μην ξεχναμε


Και μετά μου λες να το αγαπήσεις με τα άλλα χρώματα...... Οι μεγάλες αγάπες δεν ξεχνιούνται με τίποτα......... όσος καιρός και να περάσει......

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτη την υπεροχη και ΣΠΑΝΙΑ φωτογραφια την εχουμε δει; Το Superfast XII σε αμεση συγκριση με την Αριαδναρα και υπο το φως της μερας στο Ηρακλειο δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ευκολο να το δει κανεις!!!

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=6223

----------


## ιθακη

> Αυτη την υπεροχη και ΣΠΑΝΙΑ φωτογραφια την εχουμε δει; Το Superfast σε αμεση συγκριση με την Αριαδναρα και υπο το φως της μερας στο Ηρακλειο δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ευκολο να ο δει κανεις!!!
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=6223


 ενταξι Διονυση δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω αλλα ψηφιζω κοκκινο,γνωμη μου παντα

sorry για το offtopic

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το εχω πει πολλες φορες οτι το κοκκινο μου αρεσει παρα πολυ και εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα. Ειναι ενα υπεροχο βαπορι και σχεδιαστικα πολυ κομψο. Μαλλον προτιμω την Αριαδνη αλλα δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Mμμμ βάζετε δύσκολα βραδυάτικα..
Θα πάω με το μέρος της δεσποινίδος Αριάδνης... :Cool:  :Cool: 
Και το Κόκκινο δεν είναι άσχημο.. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*..η ''κούκλα'' πέρυσι το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής 8 Μαίου..!!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Leo,Εργης,Giovanaut  ,
douzoune,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Artmios Sintihakis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81725

----------


## Giovanaut

> *..η ''κούκλα'' πέρυσι το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής 8 Μαίου..!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Leo,Εργης,Giovanaut  ,*
> *douzoune,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Artmios Sintihakis!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81725


Αψογος ο φιλος Μανος, που εχει παρει μεγαλη φορα σημερα...!!!
Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...!!!

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω Μανο.Υπεροχη η κουκλα.Εκεινο το καλοκαιρι ειχε μεινει εδω.Ειναι κριμα να φευγει τα καλοκαιρια ενα τετοιο βαπορι

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάνο να είσαι καλά ! Είναι η κούκλα αλλά είναι και ο φωτογράφος... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μάνο το βαπόρι τα σπάει!!Ανταποδίδω αυτή την φορά απο το Ηράκλειο!!!Επίσης στους Thanasis89,dokimakos21,φανουλα,mike rodos,MILTIADI,Leo,giannisk88,theofilos-ship,Nick Maroulis,Trakman!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81770

----------


## Ergis

οσο το φορουμ ηταν κλειστο η κουκλα δεξαμενιστηκε και αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται στο περαμα.αραγε μεχρι τις 17-5 που θα δρομολογηθει.......

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> οσο το φορουμ ηταν κλειστο η κουκλα δεξαμενιστηκε και αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκεται στο περαμα.αραγε μεχρι τις 17-5 που θα δρομολογηθει.......



θα σκαντζαρει το λατω που δενει στις 10 απριλη.

----------


## Ergis

> θα σκαντζαρει το λατω που δενει στις 10 απριλη.


sτο openseas δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο παντως.ο ελυρος επιστρεφει στα χανια και τα κρητη 1-2 ειναι στο ηρακλειο

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Είδα γράψατε για 17 Μαίου.. 
Μας αποχαιρετάει για τα εκτός έδρας δρομολόγια...

Μία φώτο της ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ στο Πέραμα στις 21/03/2010..

----------


## konigi

Το Χρειάζεται το σουλουποματάκι της εξωτερικά νομίζω!!!

----------


## profitis

Δηλαδή απ' εδώ και στο εξής κάθε χρονο η Αριαδνη θα μας αποχεραιτάει για τα ξένα; Θαυμάσια πολιτική απο την ΑΝΕΚ που παρόλο που ειναι λαϊκής βάσης αποδεικνύει οτι το μοναδικο που την νοιαζουν ειναι τα κέρδη της.

Δεν ξέρω αλλα προσωπικα στεναχωριέμαι οταν ενα τέτοιο πλοίο απλα σκαντζάρει το χειμώνα και το καλοκαιρι το δίνουν εξω επειδή πιανει πολ υκαλα λεφτά, και στη γραμμή τωνΧανίων ειναι ακομη το Λατώ και το Ελ. Βενιζέλος.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Δηλαδή απ' εδώ και στο εξής κάθε χρονο η Αριαδνη θα μας αποχεραιτάει για τα ξένα; Θαυμάσια πολιτική απο την ΑΝΕΚ που παρόλο που ειναι λαϊκής βάσης αποδεικνύει οτι το μοναδικο που την νοιαζουν ειναι τα κέρδη της.


Μισο ρε παιδιά.. Αν η εταιρία βγάζει κέρδος από αυτή τη ναύλωση της ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ, γιατί να μην το κάνει?? Δεν το κατάλαβα...

----------


## ARISTARXOS

Σε τετοιες εποχες που ζουμε,και με τετοια οικονομικη κριση η κινηση της ΑΝΕΚ (ναυλωση ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ) την θεωρω ΜΑΚΡΑΝ μια επιτυχημενη εμπορικη συμφωνια.τα υπολοιπα ειναι για εσωτερικη καταναλωση...........

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους του πλοίου. Είχα υποσχεθεί φωτο την ώρα που είχε πέσει απο τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Χαρισμένη σε όλους :Wink:  

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 02 30-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Καλησπέρα στους φίλους του πλοίου. Είχα υποσχεθεί φωτο την ώρα που είχε πέσει απο τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Χαρισμένη σε όλους 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 02 30-03-2010.jpg


Ωραίος!!!!!! Την έβαψαν?

----------


## Melis7

> Καλησπέρα στους φίλους του πλοίου. Είχα υποσχεθεί φωτο την ώρα που είχε πέσει απο τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Χαρισμένη σε όλους 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 02 30-03-2010.jpg


Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Παντελή για την καταπληκτική φώτο..... Αρχόντισσά μου εσύ...... Σε θέλω πάλι πίσω με τα κόκκινα




> *..η ''κούκλα'' πέρυσι το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής 8 Μαίου..!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Leo,Εργης,Giovanaut  ,*
> *douzoune,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Artmios Sintihakis!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81725


Μανούβρα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι και λήψη από τέτοιο ύψος? ¶ψογος, φίλε Μάνο..... Σ'ευχαριστούμε για ακόμα μία φορά.....




> Αυτη την υπεροχη και ΣΠΑΝΙΑ φωτογραφια την εχουμε δει; Το Superfast XII σε αμεση συγκριση με την Αριαδναρα και υπο το φως της μερας στο Ηρακλειο δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ευκολο να το δει κανεις!!!
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=6223


Είναι η τύχη του να συναντάς αυτές τις ομορφιές τη μία δίπλα στην άλλη.... Μετασκευασμένο παρελθόν (κοντινό βέβαια), με το παρόν....

----------


## sparti

ΠΟΤΕ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙΨΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ?

----------


## CHRISTOS 82

> ΠΟΤΕ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙΨΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ?


 

14/04/2010  PEIRAIA-  KO - RODO - PEIRAIA

----------


## Ed87kas

ΕΕΕ??? Η SEA STAR CAPITAL( ANEK &HSW) δεν βαζει σε αυτην την γραμμη το Hellenic Voyager (HSW)??? Θα βαλει Ελυρος & Hellenic Voyager Πειραια-Χανια, κ Αριαδνη εκει για να μπορεσει να σιναγονιστει τα Blue Star???

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> 14/04/2010 PEIRAIA- KO - RODO - PEIRAIA


 Φίλε μου δεν το νομίζω αν και θα το'θελα παρα πολύ να την ξαναδώ στα κόκκινα και να ταξιδεύει στην Ελλάδα(εννοώ να μην πάει ναυλωση)...Αλλα είναι εμφανές πλέον οτι θα φύγει... :Sad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Aπό την επόμενη εβδομάδα κάπου θα δρομολογηθεί το καράβι και μεσα Μαίου μας αποχαιρετάει για Αλγέρι...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Aπό την επόμενη εβδομάδα κάπου θα δρομολογηθεί το καράβι και μεσα Μαίου μας αποχαιρετάει για Αλγέρι...


 Τότε κατα 99% για να μην πώ 100% πάει Χανιά προς αντικατάσταση του ΛΑΤΩ που χρειάζεται άμεσα δεξαμενισμό...!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τότε κατα 99% για να μην πώ 100% πάει Χανιά προς αντικατάσταση του ΛΑΤΩ που χρειάζεται άμεσα δεξαμενισμό...!!!


 Ας τη δούνε και λίγο οι Χανιώτες πριν φύγει..8)

----------


## hsw

Πάντως σύμφωνα με το openseas από 14/4 στα Χανιά θα είναι Έλυρος / Ελ. Βενιζέλος και στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτη Ι / Κρήτη ΙΙ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πάντως σύμφωνα με το openseas από 14/4 στα Χανιά θα είναι Έλυρος / Ελ. Βενιζέλος και στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτη Ι / Κρήτη ΙΙ


 ¶λλο τούτο πάλι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Πάντως σύμφωνα με το openseas από 14/4 στα Χανιά θα είναι Έλυρος / Ελ. Βενιζέλος και στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτη Ι / Κρήτη ΙΙ


 Μπορεί να γίνει κι ετσι αλλα ο Βενιζέλος έχει και τις κρουαζιέρες της Εργατικής Εστίας...!

----------


## opelmanos

Πάνως θα ακουστούν πάρα πολλά σενάρια μέχρι να φύγεια από την Ελλάδα.

----------


## Leo

Ένα από αυτά τα σενάρια λοιπόν, είναι ότι πιθανόν θα ξεκινήσει με Ρόδο, γιατί καθυστερεί το Χελένικ Βόγιατζερ. Από σενάρια πάρα πολλά.... θα το δείξει η πορεία τις επόμενες μέρες. Υπομονή!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Ένα από αυτά τα σενάρια λοιπόν, είναι ότι πιθανόν θα ξεκινήσει με Ρόδο, γιατί καθυστερεί το Χελένικ Βόγιατζερ. Από σενάρια πάρα πολλά.... θα το δείξει η πορεία τις επόμενες μέρες. Υπομονή!


 Μακάρι να πάει Δωδεκάνησα η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...!!! Και να την κρατήσουν εκεί....Να στείλουμε το ΒΟΓΙΑΖΕΡ(τελικά θα ονομασθεί ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ...???)στην Αλγερία....Μα με το ΒΟΓΙΑΖΕΡ κυρίως λόγω ταχύτητας το έχει χάσει το παιχνίδι στα Δωδεκάνησα...

----------


## gpap2006

> Μπορεί να γίνει κι ετσι αλλα ο Βενιζέλος έχει και τις κρουαζιέρες της Εργατικής Εστίας...!


 Οι κρουαζιέρες εργατικής εστίας του ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ είναι στις 20 Μαίου και μετά. Μέχρι τότε θα έχει τελειώσει η ετήσια του ΛΑΤΩ (14/4 μέχρι 7/5) και θα έχει φύγει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για τη ναύλωση που κάνει τα τελευταία καλοκαίρια.

----------


## thanos75

> Μακάρι να πάει Δωδεκάνησα η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...!!! Και να την κρατήσουν εκεί....Να στείλουμε το ΒΟΓΙΑΖΕΡ(τελικά θα ονομασθεί ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ...???)στην Αλγερία....Μα με το ΒΟΓΙΑΖΕΡ κυρίως λόγω ταχύτητας το έχει χάσει το παιχνίδι στα Δωδεκάνησα...


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα ήταν μια σαφέστερα καλύτερη επιλογή για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.  Δεν αποκλείεται πάντως να κατεβαίνει Δωδεκάνησα στις σκάντζες του ΒΟΓΙΑΤΖΕΡ, ενώ από του χρόνου μου φαίνεται πολύ πιθανό σαν σενάριο να σταλεί το ΒΟΓΙΑΤΖΕΡ για ναύλωση και να μείνει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μόνιμα στα Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## Leo

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα ήταν μια σαφέστερα καλύτερη επιλογή για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.  Δεν αποκλείεται πάντως να κατεβαίνει Δωδεκάνησα στις σκάντζες του ΒΟΓΙΑΤΖΕΡ, ενώ από του χρόνου μου φαίνεται πολύ πιθανό σαν σενάριο να σταλεί το ΒΟΓΙΑΤΖΕΡ για ναύλωση και να μείνει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μόνιμα στα Δωδεκάνησα.


Εγώ θα διαφωνήσω με την άποψη του Θάνου. Το Βόγιατζερ αν δεν το δούμε μέσα δεν μπορούμε να εκφέρουμε άποψη ότι θα κάνει για την ναύλωση που καλύπτει η Αριάδνη. Συνεπώς η άποψη να αλλάξει για τα Δωδεκάνησα του χρόνου είναι παρακινδυνευμένη. Έχουμε δει τελευταία με νοτιαδούρες, βαπόρια με φανταστικές ελικτικές ικανότητες να μένουν στο αγκυροβόλιο για να βελτιωθεί ο καιρός! Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η Αριάδνη είναι δυσκολότερη από το Βόγιατζερ (Νήσος Ρόδος) για τα Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## thanos75

Εννοείται Λεονάρδε πως όλα θα φανούν στην πράξη.  Ενδεχομένως εάν κάνει τον ερχόμενο χειμώνα κάποια σκάντζα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη γραμμή, να φανεί το κατά πόσον θα μπορούσε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο να σταθεί στη γραμμή των Δωδεκανήσων.  Πάντως δεν μου βγαίνει από το μυαλό πως στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού τους οι ιθύνοντες της hsw έχουν και την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για μελλοντικά-λόγω μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας σε σχέση με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτές τις μέρες είναι να αρχίσει δρομολόγια εε??

----------


## Apostolos

Απο πλήρωμα του πλοίου έμαθα οτι θα παει 12νησα...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Απο πλήρωμα του πλοίου έμαθα οτι θα παει 12νησα...


 Με τι σινιάλα....???

----------


## Ergis

> Απο πλήρωμα του πλοίου έμαθα οτι θα παει 12νησα...


εγω εχω παψει να πιστευω σε φημες κτλ κτλ.πλεον πιστευω μονο σε επισημες ανακοινωσεις και στα ματια μου.......στο ελυρος περσι στην πιτα πληρωμα μου ειχε πει οτι το καραβι θα ναυλωνοταν στην τυνησια.......τι να πεις.γιαυτο το καραβι πιστευω οτι θα ακουμε συνεχεια φημες μεχρι την ημερα που θα μας αφησει :Sad: :???:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Απο πλήρωμα του πλοίου έμαθα οτι θα παει 12νησα...


Δίνοντας βάση το ποστ του Απόστολου, το οποίο είναι σενάριο κι αυτό που έμαθε κι ο Απόστολος,
μου δημιουργήθηκαν οι εξής απορρίες να πω? σενάρια να πω??


- Πότε ήταν κανονικά να δρομολογηθεί το Hellenic Voyager?? 

- Mήπως λόγο ότι έχει ακόμα δουλίτσα το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο για να ολοκληρωθεί και για να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγιά του δρομολογούνε την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ στη θέση του με τα συνιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ?? (δεν ξέρω.. Ρωτάω εγώ τώρα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## mike_rodos

Kαι πέρυσι ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ περιμέναμε, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν είδαμε... Απλά να θυμηθούμε ότι το πλοίο πέρυσι στις 12 Μαίου είχε αλλάξει τα σινιάλα και είχε φορέσει της Algeries. Οι ερωτήσεις που έχω είναι οι εξής: ¶ντε και μπήκε το Αριαδνη Δωδεκάνησα μέχρι της 12 Μαίου, τα δρομολόγια πότε θα ανακοινωθούν? Έχουμε ήδη 13 Απριλίου... Και 2ον το Ηellenic Voyager πιστεύετε ότι μέχρι τότε θα είναι έτοιμο??? Πάντα οι εργασίες μετασκευής αργούν, ας θυμηθούμε σενάρια ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ΑΔ. ΚΟΡΑΗΣ.

----------


## Ergis

> Kαι πέρυσι ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ περιμέναμε, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν είδαμε... Απλά να θυμηθούμε ότι το πλοίο πέρυσι στις 12 Μαίου είχε αλλάξει τα σινιάλα και είχε φορέσει της Algeries. Οι ερωτήσεις που έχω είναι οι εξής: ¶ντε και μπήκε το Αριαδνη Δωδεκάνησα μέχρι της 12 Μαίου, τα δρομολόγια πότε θα ανακοινωθούν? Έχουμε ήδη 13 Απριλίου... Και 2ον το Ηellenic Voyager πιστεύετε ότι μέχρι τότε θα είναι έτοιμο??? Πάντα οι εργασίες μετασκευής αργούν, ας θυμηθούμε σενάρια ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ΑΔ. ΚΟΡΑΗΣ.


mike οι μετασκευες που υπεστησαν τα 2 πλοια που αναφερες δεν συγκρινονται με αυτη του hellenic voyager ειδικα αυτη του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι ολοι εδω ευχομαστε να συνεχισει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας να ταξιδευει στα ελληνικα νερα μας,ανεξαρτητα με τα χρωματα που θα φοραει.

----------


## Leo

> Kαι πέρυσι ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ περιμέναμε, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν είδαμε... Απλά να θυμηθούμε ότι το πλοίο πέρυσι στις 12 Μαίου είχε αλλάξει τα σινιάλα και είχε φορέσει της Algeries. Οι ερωτήσεις που έχω είναι οι εξής: ¶ντε και μπήκε το Αριαδνη Δωδεκάνησα μέχρι της 12 Μαίου, τα δρομολόγια πότε θα ανακοινωθούν? Έχουμε ήδη 13 Απριλίου... Και 2ον το Ηellenic Voyager πιστεύετε ότι μέχρι τότε θα είναι έτοιμο??? Πάντα οι εργασίες μετασκευής αργούν, ας θυμηθούμε σενάρια ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ΑΔ. ΚΟΡΑΗΣ.


Έτσι κι εφέτος θα έχουμε δεν θα δείτε Αριάδνη τελικά. Αυτό λένε οι δικές μου πληροφορίες. Δηλαδή το βαπόρι δεν θα έρθει Δωδεκάνησα παρά την φημολογία των προηγούμενων ημερών. Απλά θα φύγει κατευθείαν για την ναύλωση του. Το Νήσος Ρόδος τώρα, ακούγεται για μέσα Μαΐου το ξεκίνημα του, δεν ορκίζομαι κι όλας,  μετασκεύες είναι λίγο μπρός λίγο πίσω, όπως λέει και ο mike θα το δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## sparti

paidia to phaxno sto ais kai den to brisko efyge ?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> paidia to phaxno sto ais kai den to brisko efyge ?


Στο πέραμα είναι, απλά θα έχει κλειστό το AIS μάλλον..

----------


## dokimakos21

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-Την ημερα τις επιστροφης απο την Πατρα...!!
P2260148.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

ποτε τα εφτασε ολα αυτα τα μιλια????????http://yfrog.com/2dasdsakp

----------


## vinman

> ποτε τα εφτασε ολα αυτα τα μιλια????????http://yfrog.com/2dasdsakp


...μια μέρα που το έσπρωχνε το Highspeed 5... :Very Happy: 
Προφανώς και είναι λάθος καταχώρηση απο το marine traffic οι συγκεκριμένες ταχύτητες... :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για να το θυμηθουμε και λιγο στον Πειραια σε μια αναχωρηση του...
Αφιερωμενη στον Μανο,στην Φανουλα,στον Λεο,στον Ben,στον Θανο και σε ολους τους φιλους (αν και πιστευω οτι την εχω ξανανεβασει :Very Happy: -Δεν θυμαμαι και ζητω συγνωμη!!)

----------


## Trakman

Από τον καιρό που ομόρφαινε την Πάτρα...
Για τον Έργη

Trakakis_PC121966.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η αρχόντισσα με την απίστευτη πλώρη στις 22-11-2009 στον Πειραιά....Για τον Εργη..*
PB229924.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

> Από τον καιρό που ομόρφαινε την Πάτρα...
> Για τον Έργη
> 
> Trakakis_PC121966.jpg


πολύ καλή προοπτική Γιώργο. Μπράβο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις αφιερωσεις σας παιδες!!

----------


## sparti

paidia pote xekinaei kai poy tha paei ?

----------


## Ergis

> paidia pote xekinaei kai poy tha paei ?


φιλε μου κανε μια αναδρομη στις πισω σελιδες.εχουν αναφερθει ολα με λεπτομεριες

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> paidia pote xekinaei kai poy tha paei ?


Mέσα Μαϊου φεύγει για Αλγερία.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-Μια απο τις αφιξεις της στην Μυτιληνη...!*
PC051514.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...η αρχόντισσα σήμερα στο Πέραμα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87631

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87630

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχεις δώσει ρέστα σήμερα...  :Wink:  Καλά τι λέω...  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Έχεις δώσει ρέστα σήμερα...  Καλά τι λέω...


Tίποτε δεν άφησε όρθιο, Θανάση :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## polykas

_Δοκιμαστικό η κούκλα..._

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> _Δοκιμαστικό η κούκλα..._


Και την Πέμπτη το πρωί μας αποχαιρετάει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

> Και την Πέμπτη το πρωί μας αποχαιρετάει...


χθες καθως απεπλεα απο το λιμανι του πειραια την ειδα την ομορφη ντυμενη στα ασπρα αν δεν κανω λαθος......οι φωτογραφοι μας ας μας το επιβεβαιωσουν......

----------


## BULKERMAN

> χθες καθως απεπλεα απο το λιμανι του πειραια την ειδα την ομορφη ντυμενη στα ασπρα αν δεν κανω λαθος......οι φωτογραφοι μας ας μας το επιβεβαιωσουν......



Στα άσπρα???? Θέλω φωτό!!!! Θα είναι μια κούκλα έτσι!!!!!!!!
Πως έλεγε κάποια ψυχή <<όχι άλλο κάρβουνο>> έτσι και γω λέω ...Όχι άλλο μπλε στα πλοία!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

> Στα άσπρα???? Θέλω φωτό!!!! Θα είναι μια κούκλα έτσι!!!!!!!!
> Πως έλεγε κάποια ψυχή <<όχι άλλο κάρβουνο>> έτσι και γω λέω ...Όχι άλλο μπλε στα πλοία!!!!!!!


θεος φυλαξει.......το φουγαρο εννοουσα......

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Tο σκουρο μπλε της πάει ρε παιδιά.. Εγώ είμαι αυτής της χρωματικής άποψης..

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Tο σκουρο μπλε της πάει ρε παιδιά.. Εγώ είμαι αυτής της χρωματικής άποψης..


Το τι αρέσει στον καθένα είναι υποκειμενικό...Ούτε επιβάλλουμε απόψεις..
Τη γνώμη μας λέμε.

Απλά εννοώ ότι το μπλε είναι της μόδας μιας και κρύβει τα...καβούρια... :Wink: 

Όσο για τον φίλο Έργη ντυμένη στα άσπρα έγραψε...¶λλο αυτό και άλλο άσπρη η τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όταν κατεβήκαμε με τον φίλο Douzoune από Θεσσαλονίκη για την συνάντηση στις 21 Μαρτίου, είχαμε την χαρά να την επισκεφτούμε την κούκλα μας στο Πέραμα..
Στην παρέα λοιπόν που ήμασταν μαζί εκείνη την μέρα.. :Wink:  και σε όλους όσους γουστάρουν τρελλά αυτό το πλοίο..

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-Πριν απο λιγο στον προλιμενα του Πειραια...!Στο πλοιο τοπο8ετουσαν και τα MES..!*
P5111172.jpg

----------


## captain

Πανταχού παρών!!!!Ευχαριστούμε.. :Wink:  :Razz: !!

----------


## diagoras

Πριν απο μια ωρα περιπου η κουκλα 
146.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όσο είναι ακόμα εδώ τρέξτε να την φωτογραφίσετε.. :Wink:

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

εσωτερικα το πλοιο ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση και το σιγουρο ειναι οτι στην αλγερια οι ξενοι θα του αλλαξουν τα φωτα κριμα και παλι κριμα που στελουν την αριαδνη για ναυλωση αντι καποιο αλλο..εχθες ειχα παει και το ειδα εσωτερικα πρωτη φορα

----------


## gpap2006

Μετά από 3 ολόκληρους μήνες ακινησίας, η εταιρία δε μπόρεσε να κάνει κάποιες βελτιώσεις στο εσωτερικό του?  :Mad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> εσωτερικα το πλοιο ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση και το σιγουρο ειναι οτι στην αλγερια οι ξενοι θα του αλλαξουν τα φωτα κριμα και παλι κριμα που στελουν την αριαδνη για ναυλωση αντι καποιο αλλο..εχθες ειχα παει και το ειδα εσωτερικα πρωτη φορα


Χάλια εσωτερικά?? Μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ περίεργο, εκτός και αν το κάνανε ή αφήσανε επίτηδες χάλια γιατί εκεί που θα πάει δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο...
Πέρισυ οι εκεί επιβάτες του κάνανε @#@$#%$%$ (να μη μιλήσω καλύτερα..) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Aν και υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει ένα γκρουπ στο facebook για την Αριάδνη, που ο θεός να το κάνει γκρουπ, πήρα την πρωτοβουλία να φτιάξω εγώ μία σελίδα στο Facebook για την Αριάδνη, έτσι για εμάς τους φανατικούς του πλοίου αλλά και για την πλάκα μας... 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/FB-ARI...27502603930103

Όσοι έχετε Facebook γίνεται μέλη και ανεβάστε φωτογραφίες με ένα μικρό λογότυπο (όχι σαν του Voyager) που να λέει είναι είναι δικιά σας...

Σύντομα θα κάνω σελίδα και για το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ!!!

----------


## ιθακη

και μια χθεσινη της Αριαδνης με το equinox να της κανει παρεα

για ολους τους fan της....

DSCN2834-2.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Αλλαξαμε πλευρα σημερα και δυστυχως περιμενουμε την αυριανη μερα...!*
P5121310.jpg

----------


## erenShip

> και μια χθεσινη της Αριαδνης με το equinox να της κανει παρεα
> 
> για ολους τους fan της....
> 
> DSCN2834-2.jpg


παιδιά πιστεύω ότι εδώ δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε ποιο είναι το πιο όμορφο....... γιατί και τα δύο λάμπουν!!! φυσικά το κάθε ένα με τις δικές του χάρες και ομορφιές...... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *Αλλαξαμε πλευρα σημερα και δυστυχως περιμενουμε την αυριανη μερα...!*
> P5121310.jpg


Βαπόραρος με τα όλα του... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Η Αρχόντισσα αναχώρησε πριν λίγα λεπτά από τον Πειραιά για το Οράν...Καλά ταξίδια να έχει και με το καλό να επιστρέψει πίσω..*

----------


## dokimakos21

......ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ......
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## konigi

Mε το καλό να  μας έρθεις Βασίλισσα!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Το περασμα σου απο τα νερα μας, θα μεινει για παντα χαραγμενο στις καρδιες μας....

Καλα σου ταξιδια ομορφη και καλο Καλοκαιρι....!!!

Ας ελπισουμε πως καποια μερα θα μας ξαναρθεις εστω και για λιγο, το ΒΑιγαιο σε λατρεψε....!!!

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη Θεσσαλονικη 4/12/2009.

DSC02076.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφη και ιδιαιτερη φωτογραφια απο τη Νυμφη του Θερμαικου και μαλιστα απο τη σωστη πλευρα, χωρις τους καταπελτες.

----------


## sparti

παιδια ξεραιτε αν η ομορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας οταν γυρισει ξαναφορεσει τα ομορφα σιναλια της hsw ? για μενα τοτε ηταν πιο ομορφη  .

----------


## hayabusa

ρε παιδιά το πλοίο ναυλωθηκε έτσι δεν ειναι; δεν πουλήθηκε. μην κάνετε λες και πάει για διάλυση.

----------


## konigi

Φίλε HAYABUSA οταν αγαπάς κάτι και το χάνεις,έστω για λίγο καιρο είναι λογικό να κάνεις έτσι!!!!
Ειδικά αν το έχεις ζήσει κιόλας εντός και εκτός!!!
Δεν το λέω για αντιπαράθεση απέναντι σου, ίσα ίσα!!!! 
Το λέω επειδή καταλαβαίνω πολλά άτομα σαν και μένα που αγαπάνε το πλοίο και θα ήθελαν να το έβλεπαν ξανά καλοκαίρι να σαλπάρει απο τα λιμάνια μας!!!
Καλός ή κακός είναι ένα πλοίο που μπορεί να κάνει την διαφορά όπου και αν βρίσκεται!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> παιδια ξεραιτε αν η ομορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας οταν γυρισει ξαναφορεσει τα ομορφα σιναλια της hsw ? για μενα τοτε ηταν πιο ομορφη  .


  Ρωτάς πράγματα τα οποία ούτε ο ίδιος ο Θεός δεν ξέρει να σου απαντήσει...
Μάλλον με τα συνιάλα της ΑΝΈΚ θα παραμείνει..




> Φίλε HAYABUSA οταν αγαπάς κάτι και το χάνεις,έστω για λίγο καιρο είναι  λογικό να κάνεις έτσι!!!!
> Ειδικά αν το έχεις ζήσει κιόλας εντός και εκτός!!!
> Δεν το λέω για αντιπαράθεση απέναντι σου, ίσα ίσα!!!! 
> Το λέω επειδή καταλαβαίνω πολλά άτομα σαν και μένα που αγαπάνε το πλοίο  και θα ήθελαν να το έβλεπαν ξανά καλοκαίρι να σαλπάρει απο τα λιμάνια  μας!!!
> Καλός ή κακός είναι ένα πλοίο που μπορεί να κάνει την διαφορά όπου και  αν βρίσκεται!!!


Συμφωνώ με αυτό..

Το μόνο καλό από την ναύλωση του πλοίου είναι, 
ότι ΑΝΈΚ κερδίζει πολύ καλά λεφτά...

----------


## Ergis

> Ρωτάς πράγματα τα οποία ούτε ο ίδιος ο Θεός δεν ξέρει να σου απαντήσει...
> Μάλλον με τα συνιάλα της ΑΝΈΚ θα παραμείνει..
> .


Η ναυλωση ισχυει για εναν χρονο απο την ανεκ.αν ξανανεωθει θα μεινει με τα χρωματα της ανεκ.*ΑΛΛΙΩΣ*...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Η ναυλωση ισχυει για εναν χρονο απο την ανεκ.αν ξανανεωθει θα μεινει με τα χρωματα της ανεκ.*ΑΛΛΙΩΣ*......


Σωστά.. Γι'αυτό είπα *μάλλον*.. :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Απίστευτη η φωτο απο Σαλόνικα φιλε Giovanaut.
Καλά και εγώ ρε παιδιά όταν μπήκα στα νέα μηνύματα της τελευταίας σελίδας νόμιζα οτι πουλήθηκε το βαπόρι...Είναι πολύ όμορφο και το αγαπάμε όλοι όμως σε ένα χρόνο θα είναι ξανά πίσω..Ισα ίσα που είναι καλό ώστε να φωτογραφηθεί και σε άλλα μέρη και όχι μόνο αναχώρηση απο πειραιά αναχώρηση απο χανιά κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ...Και να δούν και οι ξένοι τι βαπόρια έχουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα...¶ρα το καλύτερο είναι να πενευόμαστε γι'αυτα παρά να στεναχωριόμαστε όπως αν έφευγε για πάντα.......Το μόνο που σκετομαι εγώ είναι να μη γυρίσει και απο μέσα ή απ'εξω είναι άστα να πάνε .. Μόνο αυτό, ελπίζω να το προσέχουν. :Wink:  Επίσης όταν γυρίσει απο εκεί θα δούμε τι θα γίνει με το αν γίνει hsw ή παραμείνει με Ανεκ.

----------


## erenShip

> παιδια ξεραιτε αν η ομορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας οταν γυρισει ξαναφορεσει τα ομορφα σιναλια της hsw ? για μενα τοτε ηταν πιο ομορφη  .


όντως συμφωνώ με τον φίλο sparti! άραγε θα την ξαναδούμε με κόκκινη καμινάδα?

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> όντως συμφωνώ με τον φίλο sparti! άραγε θα την ξαναδούμε με κόκκινη καμινάδα?


συμφωνώ και εγώ.......ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφη και μακάρι να την ξαναδούμε κάποτε έτσι....

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> συμφωνώ και εγώ.......ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφη και μακάρι να την ξαναδούμε κάποτε έτσι....


Όντως...
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ariadne_1996_b_4.htm

----------


## erenShip

> Όντως...
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ariadne_1996_b_4.htm


νομίζω ότι σε αυτή την φωτογραφία είναι πολύ πιο όμορφη απο ότι τώρα....δείχνει έτοιμη να αντιμετωπίσει τα πάντα!! :Wink:

----------


## manolis_creta

orea periodos... hmoun mesa sthn metaskeuh ths kai sta prota taxidia ths... to ploio metaskeuastike me poly agaph.. kai ypo thn synexh epiulepsh tou k.maki strintzi
kathe mera ekei htan kai edine odigies... hthele na einai ola sthn trixa ! , atoma san ton  strintzi kai ton periklh panagopoulo diskola tha yparxoun xana.. dioti ektos to fovero epixirimatiko tous mialo edinan ,simasia ston epivath , kai frontizan na anavathmizoun thn aktoploia me ploia stolidia..

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα βαπόρι σκέτο πλώρη...
ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Να το θυμηθούμε πως ήταν? Φωτο απο το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής της εποχής εκείνης. Χαρισμένες στους λάτρες του πλοίου :Wink:  

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 01.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Οι φίλοι του nautilia.gr ήταν και τότε απο κάτω και ξεροστάλιαζαν βλέποντας την αρχόντησα να ξανανιώνει!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Οι φίλοι του nautilia.gr ήταν και τότε απο κάτω και ξεροστάλιαζαν βλέποντας την αρχόντησα να ξανανιώνει!!!


Έτσι έτσι.. 
Στείλε μας κι άλλο αδιάβαστους....:mrgreen:

----------


## manolis_creta

:Wink: *

ariad.jpg

2123696850084807748S600x600Q85.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Οι φίλοι του nautilia.gr ήταν και τότε απο κάτω και ξεροστάλιαζαν βλέποντας την αρχόντησα να ξανανιώνει!!!


Έχεις δίκιο apostolos, πάντα μας αρέσουν τα ωραία βαπόρια :Razz:

----------


## erenShip

> *
> 
> ariad.jpg
> 
> 2123696850084807748S600x600Q85.jpg


μόλις είδα το trailer!! ευτυχώς το πλοίο πουλήθηκε σε εμάς! αυτοί οι ιαπωνέζοι (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δεν είναι στα καλά τους......

----------


## kapas

> *
> 
> ariad.jpg
> 
> 2123696850084807748S600x600Q85.jpg


 εχω την εντυπωση οτι προκειτε για το αδελφακι της αλλα δεν ειμαι και 100%σιγουρος... η ταινια ειναι του 2006, τοτε ηταν που πουληθηκε στην hellenic seaways...

----------


## manolis_creta

> εχω την εντυπωση οτι προκειτε για το αδελφακι της αλλα δεν ειμαι και 100%σιγουρος... η ταινια ειναι του 2006, τοτε ηταν που πουληθηκε στην hellenic seaways...


auto einai , to ploio tote htan sthn ntana kapou sthn makrinh iaponia... paroplismeno .. kai etsi vrikan eukeria na to kanivalisoun !! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eίπα να ρίξω μία ματιά που βρίσκεται η δεσποινίδα σήμερα
και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ζαλίστικα λίγο με τη διαδρομή της... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## minoan

> *
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89804
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89805


Πάντως εκτός από αυτήν την ταινία, υπάρχει και άλλη μία σε πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ, με παρόμοιο φυσικά στόρυ!!!

----------


## kapas

> Πάντως εκτός από αυτήν την ταινία, υπάρχει και άλλη μία σε πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ, με παρόμοιο φυσικά στόρυ!!!


πες μας και ποια ειναι...

----------


## Melis7

> Οι φίλοι του nautilia.gr ήταν και τότε απο κάτω και ξεροστάλιαζαν βλέποντας την αρχόντησα να ξανανιώνει!!!


Απλά, δεν παιζόμαστε στις μετασκευές....... Δεν περίμενα τις συγκεκριμένες φώτο να το διαπιστώσω, αλλά το επιβεβαίωσα για ακόμα μία φορά.....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μ'έχει τσακώσει κάτι και την παρακολουθώ κάπου κάπου, τώρα όσο είναι εκτός έδρας..
Ωστόσο, οι πορείες που κάνει όμως μου φαίνονται λίγο περίεργες.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SEA_PILOT

@____________________________@

----------


## captain

Εντάξει...Πλέον βλέπεις posta-ρισμα από το φίλο SEA_PILOT...βλέπεις link με βιντεάκι...σταματάς παίρνεις καφεδάκι και απλά απολαμβάνεις το κάθε λεπτό του βίντεο...Έτσι απλά και ταξιδεύεις...Να σαι καλά φίλε!!!

----------


## gasim

> Μ'έχει τσακώσει κάτι και την παρακολουθώ κάπου κάπου, τώρα όσο είναι εκτός έδρας..
> Ωστόσο, οι πορείες που κάνει όμως μου φαίνονται λίγο περίεργες..


Όταν λείπουν δεδομένα, η χάραξη της πορείας γίνεται συνδέοντας τα δύο 'πλησιέστερα' σημεία.  Γι' αυτό μπορεί να φανεί η πορεία ότι περνά και μέσα από ...στεριά...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Όταν λείπουν δεδομένα, η χάραξη της πορείας γίνεται συνδέοντας τα δύο 'πλησιέστερα' σημεία.  Γι' αυτό μπορεί να φανεί η πορεία ότι περνά και μέσα από ...στεριά...


Φίλε αυτά μόνο στο ΑΙΣ γίνονται...




> Εντάξει...Πλέον βλέπεις posta-ρισμα από το φίλο SEA_PILOT...βλέπεις link  με βιντεάκι...σταματάς παίρνεις καφεδάκι και απλά απολαμβάνεις το κάθε  λεπτό του βίντεο...Έτσι απλά και ταξιδεύεις...Να σαι καλά φίλε!!!


Eγώ φίλος στη θέση σου, θα έφτιαχνα και ποπ-κορν και θα ήταν σα να ήμουν σινεμά... :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

*τι διαδρομη ειναι αυτη;;;ακομα δοκιμαστικα κανει;;;*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *τι διαδρομη ειναι αυτη;;;ακομα δοκιμαστικα κανει;;;*


Την ίδια απορία είχα κι εγώ,
αλλά μας απάντησε ο φίλος gasim..

----------


## Ergis

> Την ίδια απορία είχα κι εγώ,
> αλλά μας απάντησε ο φίλος gasim..


εδω μως τα δεδομενα υπαρχουν και τα στιγματα ειναι συγκεκριμενα.αυτο ου λεει ο gasim ειναι οταν ειναι π.χ το ενα στιγμα στην ναξο και το αλλο στην παρο.υποχρεωτικα θα περασει πανω απο το νησι

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> εδω μως τα δεδομενα υπαρχουν και τα στιγματα ειναι συγκεκριμενα.αυτο ου λεει ο gasim ειναι οταν ειναι π.χ το ενα στιγμα στην ναξο και το αλλο στην παρο.υποχρεωτικα θα περασει πανω απο το νησι


AIS είναι αυτό... Τι να πεις?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

εφυγε η *ΚΟΥΚΛΑ* και το θεμα εμεινε 5 σελιδες πισω....την ξεχασαμε για τα καλα.τελος παντων..Σημερα ειδα στο ονειρο μου οτι επεστρεψε δρυμιτερη,φορεσε τα χρωματα της *hsw* και διπλωσε το *νησος ροδος* στα δωδεκανησα..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ομως ηταν ενα απλο ονειρο.:cry::cry:
με το καλο να μας ερθει ξανα πισω αυτο το πραγματικα *αδικιμενο καραβι*....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> εφυγε η *ΚΟΥΚΛΑ* και το θεμα εμεινε 5 σελιδες πισω....την ξεχασαμε για τα καλα.τελος παντων..Σημερα ειδα στο ονειρο μου οτι επεστρεψε δρυμιτερη,φορεσε τα χρωματα της *hsw* και διπλωσε το *νησος ροδος* στα δωδεκανησα.....
> ομως ηταν ενα απλο ονειρο.:cry:


Μετά ξύπνησες?? :mrgreen:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παρεπιπτόντως ας θυμηθούμε λίγο το όνειρο το που ζήσαμε το Χειμώνα βλέποντάς την να ομορφαίνει με την παρουσία της το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thanos75

> εφυγε η *ΚΟΥΚΛΑ* και το θεμα εμεινε 5 σελιδες πισω....την ξεχασαμε για τα καλα.τελος παντων..Σημερα ειδα στο ονειρο μου οτι επεστρεψε δρυμιτερη,φορεσε τα χρωματα της *hsw* και διπλωσε το *νησος ροδος* στα δωδεκανησα.....
> ομως ηταν ενα απλο ονειρο.:cry::cry:
> με το καλο να μας ερθει ξανα πισω αυτο το πραγματικα *αδικιμενο καραβι*....


Υποψιάζομαι φίλε μου πως το όνειρό σου μπορεί να βγει κατά το ήμισυ αληθινό έστω και για λίγο καιρό. :Wink:  Δεν αποκλείεται τον ερχόμενο χειμώνα να σκαντζάρει στα Δωδεκάνησα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ όσο αυτό θα κάνει την ετήσιά του. Πάντως συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι είναι ένα βαπόρι αδικημένο. Θα μπορούσε να γίνει θρύλος της ακτοπλοιας μας και - προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον- παίζει απλά ρόλο πασπαρτού

----------


## gnikles

Ας την θυμηθούμε λίγο στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης τότε που την ερωτεύτηκα και φλέρταρα μαζί της!!!!
DSC00308.JPG
DSC00384.JPG
DSC00309.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το καραβάκι εκτός του ότι χτυπάει στην ναύλωση του 25άρια μπήκε και στην 3D περιήγηση στο site της HSW, τυχαίο?? Δεν νομίζω!

----------


## ιθακη

παντως εγω τωρα μπηκα στο site της και δεν το εχει...

----------


## Harry14

> παντως εγω τωρα μπηκα στο site της και δεν το εχει...


Της hsw το site εννοει ο φιλος και το εχει.

----------


## ιθακη

> Της hsw το site εννοει ο φιλος και το εχει.


γιατι εγω ποιο εννοουσα???

κι ομως παιδια μην με πειτε κουρλο,αλλα την στιγμη που μπηκα στο site της δεν ηταν ενεργο...

----------


## Harry14

> γιατι εγω ποιο εννοουσα???
> 
> κι ομως παιδια μην με πειτε κουρλο,αλλα την στιγμη που μπηκα στο site της δεν ηταν ενεργο...


Ειπα μηπως θεωρουσες το site της algerie.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Το καραβάκι εκτός του ότι χτυπάει στην ναύλωση του 25άρια μπήκε και στην 3D περιήγηση στο site της HSW, τυχαίο?? Δεν νομίζω!


Ε, όχι και "καραβάκι" ολόκληρος βαπόραρος.. :Razz: 
Της έκαναν καλή επισκευή της κούκλας στις μηχανές και βαράει 25άρια χαλαρά... :Wink: 
Τυχαίο δεν είναι που μπήκε στην 3D περιήγηση στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας, αφού είναι η μητριά του πλοίου... :Wink:

----------


## erenShip

θα ήθελα να μάθω πότε θα επιστρέψει από την ναύλωση του?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> θα ήθελα να μάθω πότε θα επιστρέψει από την ναύλωση του?


Kάπου προς τα τέλη του Σεπτέμβρη... :Cool:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Διαβαζοντας παλιες συνεντευξεις του Εφοπλιστη απο το site του περιοδικου επεσα σε μια συνεντευξη του Σηφη Βαρδινογιαννη το 2000. Σε αυτη λοιπον ανεφερε οτι η ΑΝΕΚ ειχε αγορασει το Rainbow Bell , Αριαδνη σημερα, την εποχη που αγορασε και το Hercules , Λευκα Ορη σημερα. Αν το ειχε αγορασει η ΑΝΕΚ απο τοτε γιατι ποτε δεν το εφερε στη Ελλαδα και εν τελει κατεληξε στην Hellenic Seaways υπο καθεστως Γερασιμου Στριντζη το 2007;

Για του λογου το αληθες δειτε εδω http://www.efoplistis.gr/pdf/Interview86_6_2000.pdf στη σελιδα 37 του pdf που ηταν η 38 στο περιοδικο.

----------


## xidianakis

> Διαβαζοντας παλιες συνεντευξεις του Εφοπλιστη απο το site του περιοδικου επεσα σε μια συνεντευξη του Σηφη Βαρδινογιαννη το 2000. Σε αυτη λοιπον ανεφερε οτι η ΑΝΕΚ ειχε αγορασει το Rainbow Bell , Αριαδνη σημερα, την εποχη που αγορασε και το Hercules , Λευκα Ορη σημερα. Αν το ειχε αγορασει η ΑΝΕΚ απο τοτε γιατι ποτε δεν το εφερε στη Ελλαδα και εν τελει κατεληξε στην Hellenic Seaways υπο καθεστως Γερασιμου Στριντζη το 2007;
> 
> Για του λογου το αληθες δειτε εδω http://www.efoplistis.gr/pdf/Interview86_6_2000.pdf στη σελιδα 37 του pdf που ηταν η 38 στο περιοδικο.


το πλοιο προερχεται απο δημοπρασια, η οποια πραγματοποιηθηκε στην Ιαπωνια το ετος 2006.

----------


## marioskef

Το τοτε Rainbow Bell (που δεν θυμαμαι αν ειναι το ιδιο με το νυν ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ) ειχε αγοραστει σαν πακετο με το HERCULES και ειχε δοθει προκαταβολη...
Βασικα ειχαν αγορασει το HERCULES και το RB θα το επαιρναν μεσα σε περιπου ενα εξαμηνο.
Στην πορεια λογω των δυσμενων οικονομικων συνθηκων που επικρατουσαν για την εταιρεια, αποφασισε να ακυρωσει αυτη την αγορα και να παρει τελικα μονο το HERCULES.

----------


## Giovanaut

Σαββατο 5.12.2009, γεματος απο συναισθηματα, εχω γυρισει ολη τη Μυρινα για να απαθανατησω ενα απο τα πιο σπανια ακτοπλοϊκα γεγονοτα...

Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη Μυρινα, φωτογραφημενο απο το Ενετικο καστρο της, γιατι τα ονειρα καμια φορα γινονται πραγματικοτητα...!!!

DSC02188.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Σαββατο 5.12.2009, γεματος απο συναισθηματα, εχω γυρισει ολη τη Μυρινα για να απαθανατησω ενα απο τα πιο σπανια ακτοπλοϊκα γεγονοτα...
> 
> Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη Μυρινα, φωτογραφημενο απο το Ενετικο καστρο της, γιατι τα ονειρα καμια φορα γινονται πραγματικοτητα...!!!
> 
> DSC02188.jpg


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία...υπέροχο τοπίο, μοναδική κ επιβλητική Αριάδνη.....

----------


## Karavostasis

Που το 'κρυβες τοσο καιρο αυτο το αριστουργημα φιλε μου? Καταπληκτικη φωτο. Μπραβο σου :Very Happy:

----------


## geokou72a

:shock: AAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

> Σαββατο 5.12.2009, γεματος απο συναισθηματα, εχω γυρισει ολη τη Μυρινα για να απαθανατησω ενα απο τα πιο σπανια ακτοπλοϊκα γεγονοτα...
> 
> Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη Μυρινα, φωτογραφημενο απο το Ενετικο καστρο της, γιατι τα ονειρα καμια φορα γινονται πραγματικοτητα...!!!
> 
> DSC02188.jpg


Απίστευτη,πανέμορφη,εξαιρετική από τις καλύτερες που έχουμε δει στο forum...Πολλα πολλά μπράβο.

----------


## xidianakis

> Σαββατο 5.12.2009, γεματος απο συναισθηματα, εχω γυρισει ολη τη Μυρινα για να απαθανατησω ενα απο τα πιο σπανια ακτοπλοϊκα γεγονοτα...
> 
> Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη Μυρινα, φωτογραφημενο απο το Ενετικο καστρο της, γιατι τα ονειρα καμια φορα γινονται πραγματικοτητα...!!!
> 
> DSC02188.jpg


ευχαριστουμε πολυ Γιαννη!...
ελπιζω στο μελλον να δουμε κι αλλες παρομοιες, απο το ιδιο πλοιο!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Αφου μου το ζητας, δεν μπορω να αρνηθω...!!!
Σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τα καλα σας λογια....!!!

Μεγαλες οι στιγμες, μεγαλη η συγκινηση και ακομα μια φωτο της Πριγκιπισσας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια, στον ιδιο λατρεμενο κολπο...!!!

Γιας ολους εσας καθως και για το πληρωμα της(και των τριων εβδομαδων), που μας χαρισαν μοναδικες στιγμες...!!!

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ!!!

DSC02150.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Αφου μου το ζητας, δεν μπορω να αρνηθω...!!!
> Σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τα καλα σας λογια....!!!
> 
> Μεγαλες οι στιγμες, μεγαλη η συγκινηση και ακομα μια φωτο της Πριγκιπισσας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια, στον ιδιο λατρεμενο κολπο...!!!
> 
> Γιας ολους εσας καθως και για το πληρωμα της(και των τριων εβδομαδων), που μας χαρισαν μοναδικες στιγμες...!!!
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ!!!
> 
> DSC02150.jpg


απαιχτος!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το εχω ξαναπει και στο παρελθον γι' αυτες τις φωτογραφιες. ΕΙΝΑΙ αριστουργηματα!!! Χιλια μπραβο!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι αρχές Οκτωβρίου, θα είναι πίσω στα πάτρια εδάφη !

----------


## alcaeos

> Αφου μου το ζητας, δεν μπορω να αρνηθω...!!!
> Σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τα καλα σας λογια....!!!
> 
> Μεγαλες οι στιγμες, μεγαλη η συγκινηση και ακομα μια φωτο της Πριγκιπισσας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια, στον ιδιο λατρεμενο κολπο...!!!
> 
> Γιας ολους εσας καθως και για το πληρωμα της(και των τριων εβδομαδων), που μας χαρισαν μοναδικες στιγμες...!!!
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104521


Τι ειπες τωρα !!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

> Το βαπόρι αρχές Οκτωβρίου, θα είναι πίσω στα πάτρια εδάφη !


μακαρι να ερθει για να μεινει........ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> μακαρι να ερθει για να μεινει........


Αν ξαναναυλωθεί πάλι του χρόνου, θα μείνει μέχρι τον επόμενο Ιούνιο!

Αλλά δεν νομίζω να μείνει σταθερή σε μία γραμμή!

Μπαλαντέρ θα είναι το πλοίο. Μία από εδώ μία από εκεί!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ακούγεται ότι τον χειμώνα θα αντικαταστήσει και το Ρόδος. Ισχύει???

----------


## opelmanos

> Ακούγεται ότι τον χειμώνα θα αντικαταστήσει και το Ρόδος. Ισχύει???


Θα δείξει .Ας έρθει πρώτα με το καλό και μακάρι να στεριώσει σε μιά γραμμή επιτέλους και να μην το έχουν μπαλαντέρ εσωτερικού -εξωτερικού!

----------


## pantelis2009

K-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ε-Σ φωτο απο το φίλο Giovanaut. 
Και μία απο μένα όταν μετασκευαζόταν στις 03-06-2007. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios & xidianakis. :Wink:  :Razz:  


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 03-06-2007.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> K-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ε-Σ φωτο απο το φίλο Giovanaut. 
> Και μία απο μένα όταν μετασκευαζόταν στις 03-06-2007. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios & xidianakis. 
> 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 03-06-2007.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση! Καταπληκτική η φωτό σου, όπως πάντα  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> K-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ε-Σ φωτο απο το φίλο Giovanaut. 
> Και μία απο μένα όταν μετασκευαζόταν στις 03-06-2007. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios & xidianakis. 
> 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 03-06-2007.jpg


Mια από τις ομορφότερες φωτογραφίες από τη μετασκευή της ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ!

Τι καλά να την βλέπαμε και φέτος να ανεβαίνει στα νερά του Β.Α. Αιγαίου και του Θερμαϊκού... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Αλλά η ΑΝΈΚ φέτος δεν θα μας κάνει τη χάρη...

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Mια από τις ομορφότερες φωτογραφίες από τη μετασκευή της ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗΣ!
> 
> Τι καλά να την βλέπαμε και φέτος να ανεβαίνει στα νερά του Β.Α. Αιγαίου και του Θερμαϊκού... Αλλά η ΑΝΈΚ φέτος δεν θα μας κάνει τη χάρη...



γιατι το λες αυτο δεν θα κανει σκαντζες οπως περισυ?

----------


## alcaeos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση  φιλε παντελη !!!!! καταπληκτικη φωτο !!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα ομορφα λογια σας...!!!
Υπεροχη η φωτο του πιστου ανταποκριτη της Δραπετσωνας, Παντελη.
Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση...!!!

----------


## alcaeos

Αυτή είναι η φωτογραφία που ηθελα να ανεβάσω !!!!
Δεν έχει πολύ καλή ανάλυση  γιατί είναι από κινητο....

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αυτή είναι η φωτογραφία που ηθελα να ανεβάσω !!!!
> Δεν έχει πολύ καλή ανάλυση  γιατί είναι από κινητο....


Να εισαι καλα, φιλε alcaeos...
Οπως και να την βγαλεις ειναι κουκλα.....!!!

----------


## sylver23

Θα παρακαλούσα να μην αρχίσουμε και φέτος τα ''μακάρι να μείνει'' και τα σενάρια με το τί γραμμή θα μπορούσε να κάνει κτλ.
Ας έρθει με το καλό και βλέπουμε

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> γιατι το λες αυτο δεν θα κανει σκαντζες οπως περισυ?


Σενάρια ακούγονται πολλά, δεν θα μπω όμως σε λεπτομέρειες...





> Θα παρακαλούσα να μην αρχίσουμε και φέτος τα ''μακάρι να μείνει'' και τα σενάρια με το τί γραμμή θα μπορούσε να κάνει κτλ.
> Ας έρθει με το καλό και βλέπουμε


Eσένα θα σου δώσω μία σαφέστατη απάντηση και κατανοητή! 

OT0
N00 
D0000000000 0N00000000 
NDN0 N
NOENN0000000000 000 N0
0 
N0 0 0000000 0 
0666NNN6NK6666KN6KK
N6ΞΞKm6Ξ60ΨΝΧΝΨ

0  0 
  0;ΚΚΝ6Ξ
:mrgreen::razz::mrgreen::razz::mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν έπεσε απο τη δεξαμενή Ελευσίνας στις 30/03/2010. Χαρισμένη σε  Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios, sylver23, xidianakis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.;-) :Surprised:  

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 01 30-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωχ.. Αρχίσανε οι βομβαρδισμοί.. :Wink: 
Ωραία φωτογραφία... :Cool:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν έπεσε απο τη δεξαμενή Ελευσίνας στις 30/03/2010. Χαρισμένη σε  Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios, sylver23, xidianakis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.;-) 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 01 30-03-2010.jpg


Πολύ ωραία φωτό! Και μοιάζει διαφορετική από τις άλλες. Μπράβο!

----------


## xidianakis

> K-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ε-Σ φωτο απο το φίλο Giovanaut. 
> Και μία απο μένα όταν μετασκευαζόταν στις 03-06-2007. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios & xidianakis. 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105407


ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου! θα ανταποδωσω συντομα!

----------


## xidianakis

> Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν έπεσε απο τη δεξαμενή Ελευσίνας στις 30/03/2010. Χαρισμένη σε  Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios, sylver23, xidianakis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.;-) 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105485


φυσικα και χρειαζεται συνοδεια μια τετοια κοπελα!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

ARIADNE στο Πέραμα!!!

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν έπεσε απο τη δεξαμενή Ελευσίνας στις 30/03/2010. Χαρισμένη σε  Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios, sylver23, xidianakis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.;-) 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105485



ευχαριστω φιλε παντελη.. :Razz:

----------


## alcaeos

> Ας το θυμηθούμε όταν έπεσε απο τη δεξαμενή Ελευσίνας στις 30/03/2010. Χαρισμένη σε  Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios, sylver23, xidianakis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.;-) 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105485


Nα εισαι καλα φιλε Παντελη !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού σας άρεσε τόσο πολύ, άλλη μία τραβηγμένο απο Σαλαμίνα στις 08/04/2007. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios, sylver23, xidianakis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Surprised: . 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 08-04-2007 02.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίος!!!  :Wink:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Αφού σας άρεσε τόσο πολύ, άλλη μία τραβηγμένο απο Σαλαμίνα στις 08/04/2007. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios, sylver23, xidianakis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 08-04-2007 02.jpg


Πολύ ωραία φωτό!  :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> Αφού σας άρεσε τόσο πολύ, άλλη μία τραβηγμένο απο Σαλαμίνα στις 08/04/2007. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, opelmanos, aegeanspeedlines, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, alcaeos, mastrokostas, Captain_Nionios, sylver23, xidianakis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 08-04-2007 02.jpg


θα πω μια αληθεια....πικρη αληθεια (για μενα προσωπικα)
πλεον ειμαι συμβιβασμένος με την ιδεα της μόνιμης ναυλωσης της πριγκιπέσας στην ΑΝΕΚ.Ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα δυστυχως.προτιμω να το δω σαν μια εκπληξη απροσμενη παρα να καθομαι να περιμενω την επιστροφη στα χρωματα και την εταιρια που πραγματικα στηριζε το καραβι και δεν το ειχε για ρεζερβα....αυτα...

να σαι καλα παντελη.Σευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις σου....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ψαχνοντας στο site της Algerie Ferries ειδα οτι τελευταιο του δρομολογιο πρεπει να ειναι στις 2/10/2010 απο Alicante για Oran. Σιγα σιγα θα μας ερθει η κουκλα!!!

----------


## Joyrider

Ρε παιδιά για μισό λεπτό γιατί κάτι μου διαφεύγει  :Confused:  Εχουμε τέτοια καραβάρα και δεν υπάρχει γραμμή γι' αυτή στην Ελλάδα και τη ναυλώνουμε στους αρκουδιάρηδες ;;;;;  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Ημαρτον κύριε !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ρε παιδιά για μισό λεπτό γιατί κάτι μου διαφεύγει  Εχουμε τέτοια καραβάρα και δεν υπάρχει γραμμή γι' αυτή στην Ελλάδα και τη ναυλώνουμε στους αρκουδιάρηδες ;;;;; 
> 
> Ημαρτον κύριε !!!!!!!!!!!


Κι όμως...
Οικονομικά ίσως να τη συμφέρει την εταιρία να την ναυλώνει αλλού.
Αλλά και τώρα που θα γυρίσει Ελλάδα, δεν θα τη δεις κάπου σταθερά.. 
Μπαλαντέρ από εδώ και από εκεί, να κάνει σκάντζες άλλων πλοίων...
Πέρισυ μας έκανε την έκπληξη και ανέβηκε και στα νερά του Θερμαϊκού μία βόλτα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gasim

αρχές Δεκέμβρη, για μια βδομάδα, στην αντικατάσταση του L11505.  Και ήμασταν μέσα the three and the coucos band...

----------


## ιθακη

> αρχές Δεκέμβρη, για μια βδομάδα, στην αντικατάσταση του L11505. Και ήμασταν μέσα the three and the coucos band...


μαλλον θες να πεις  L15505   :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κουκλαρα μου με τα καλη σου!!! Σουδα 24/9/2008!!!

Ariadne_plwri_24_9_2008.JPG

----------


## sparti

Παδια να ρωτισω εχουμε ακουσει πως οταν γυρισει ελλδα θα ξαναφωρεσει τα σιναλια της HELLENIC και θα μπει στη ροδο αν γινει αυτο και ειναι και το νησος ροδος στη γραμμη θα υπαρχει χωρος στο λιμανι για να δενει νομιζω πως οχι εσεις τι λετε.....υπαρχει........????????

----------


## opelmanos

> Παδια να ρωτισω εχουμε ακουσει πως οταν γυρισει ελλδα θα ξαναφωρεσει τα σιναλια της HELLENIC και θα μπει στη ροδο αν γινει αυτο και ειναι και το νησος ροδος στη γραμμη θα υπαρχει χωρος στο λιμανι για να δενει νομιζω πως οχι εσεις τι λετε.....υπαρχει........????????


 Eγώ λέω κάστε να γίνουν αυτά που ανέφερες και το ξανασυζητάμε :Wink:

----------


## sparti

Παντος θα ηθελα πολυ να γινουν ολα αυτα..............

----------


## opelmanos

> Παντος θα ηθελα πολυ να γινουν ολα αυτα..............


Και εγώ πολλά ήθελα να γινόντουσαν αλλά βλέπεις ότι άλλοι αποφασίζουν και διατάζουν ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Δεκεμβρης 2009...!!!
Με καρδιες γεματες συναισθηματα, χαρα και συγκινηση, παρατειρουμε την Πριγκιπισσα να χορευει μπροστα μας, καθως λαμβανει χωρα η παρθενικη της αναχωρηση απο τη Συμπρωτευουσα....!!!
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΧΝΩ...!!!

Για ολους οσους περασαν απο τη γεφυρα της...!!!
DSC02030.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Παδια να ρωτισω εχουμε ακουσει πως οταν γυρισει ελλδα θα ξαναφωρεσει τα σιναλια της HELLENIC και θα μπει στη ροδο αν γινει αυτο και ειναι και το νησος ροδος στη γραμμη θα υπαρχει χωρος στο λιμανι για να δενει νομιζω πως οχι εσεις τι λετε.....υπαρχει........????????


Λογικά σκάντζα στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ (όπως και σε άλλα πλοία του ομίλου) θα κάνει, οπότε μάλλον θα υπάρχει χώρος αφού θα λείπουν κάποια πλοία λόγω ετησίων

----------


## Ergis

> Λογικά σκάντζα στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ (όπως και σε άλλα πλοία του ομίλου) θα κάνει, οπότε μάλλον θα υπάρχει χώρος αφού θα λείπουν κάποια πλοία λόγω ετησίων


κατάντια..... :Sad:

----------


## konigi

Ελπίζω πάντως να μην γυρίσει σε μαύρο χάλι στο ξενοδοχειακό της όπως ο Λευτέρης.

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## sparti

> Λογικά σκάντζα στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ (όπως και σε άλλα πλοία του ομίλου) θα κάνει, οπότε μάλλον θα υπάρχει χώρος αφού θα λείπουν κάποια πλοία λόγω ετησίων


 Εγω θα ηθελα να ηταν και τα δυο στη γρμμη και οχι οταν θα πηγαινει το ενα για ετησια να περνει θεσει το αλλο.....

----------


## gpap2006

Νοέμβρη-Δεκέμβρη θα πηγαίνει Βενετία στη θέση των ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ και ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ που θα κάνουν τις ετήσιές τους.

----------


## gasim

...και μετά για κανα δυο βδομάδες Μυτιλήνη??  Λέω τώρα...

----------


## thanos75

> Εγω θα ηθελα να ηταν και τα δυο στη γρμμη και οχι οταν θα πηγαινει το ενα για ετησια να περνει θεσει το αλλο.....


Το ίδιο και εγώ φίλε μου.  Αλλά και εάν ακόμα δεν μπορούν να είναι και τα δύο στη γραμμή, θα ήθελα έστω να έμενε όλο το χρόνο σε ελληνικά νερά και να αποκτούσε μια σταθερή γραμμή.  Έτσι θα έγραφε ιστορία στην ακτοπλοια.  Δυστυχώς προς το παρόν παίζει το ρόλο "μπαλαντέρ" στις σκάντζες των άλλων, πράγμα το οποίο είναι ίσως- κατά μια έννοια- όντως κατάντια (όπως είπε και ένας άλλος φίλος πιο πάνω) για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ...και μετά για κανα δυο βδομάδες Μυτιλήνη??  Λέω τώρα...


Ίσως να είναι η μοναδική Γραμμή που δεν θα πάει φέτος και του χρόνου και του παραχρόνου και πάει λέγοντας....

----------


## yoR

Στην Ιαπωνία  από τα καινούργια θεωρείται (αυτό και το αδερφό του) το πιο δημοφιλές και αγαπητό πλοίο! Εδώ δυστηχώς θα μπορούσε να λάμψει αλλά... Έχετε προσέξει πως μετά το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ το πρωτο των Μινωικών κανένα με αυτό το όνομα δε διαπρέπει όσο του αξίζει; (ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ) 

Πάντως είναι πάρα πολύ καλό πλοίο και σε καιρό είναι ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ! Είναι και από τα λίγα που παρόλο που είναι μοντέρνα σχεδιασμένο και μετασκευασμένο διατηρεί ακόμα την αίσθηση του ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΥ καραβιού..

Εγώ πάντως θα το ήθελα μόνιμα Πειραιά-Χανιά μαζί με το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ... και ΑΣΠΡΟ!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Στην Ιαπωνία  από τα καινούργια θεωρείται (αυτό και το αδερφό του) το πιο δημοφιλές και αγαπητό πλοίο! Εδώ δυστηχώς θα μπορούσε να λάμψει αλλά... Έχετε προσέξει πως μετά το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ το πρωτο των Μινωικών κανένα με αυτό το όνομα δε διαπρέπει όσο του αξίζει; (ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ) 
> 
> Πάντως είναι πάρα πολύ καλό πλοίο και σε καιρό είναι ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ! Είναι και από τα λίγα που παρόλο που είναι μοντέρνα σχεδιασμένο και μετασκευασμένο διατηρεί ακόμα την αίσθηση του ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΥ καραβιού..
> 
> Εγώ πάντως θα το ήθελα μόνιμα Πειραιά-Χανιά μαζί με το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ... και ΑΣΠΡΟ!



Συμφωνω σε ολα, με την προσθηκη οτι οταν ερθει η ωρα να φυγει το Λατω θα ηθελα ενα διδυμο μεταξυ ενος εκ των δυο αδερφων Σοφοκλη Β-Λευκα Ορη και ενος εκ των ξαδερφων Ελυρου-Αριαδνης!!! Ειναι πολλοι οι συδνιασμοι...

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## sparti

Εγω σε δυο γραμμες το θελω πιο πολυ η κω ροδο η κρητη αλλα μπλε και κοκκινο............. :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτές τις μέρες ξεκινά για πάνω το βαπόρι ,έχοντας ολοκληρώσει τα ταξίδια του .

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς να μας έλθει φίλε mastrokostas. Το περιμένουμε με τις φωτογραφικές στο χέρι. :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Καλώς να μας έλθει φίλε mastrokostas. Το περιμένουμε με τις φωτογραφικές στο χέρι.


Εξοπλιστείτε με εφεδρικές κάρτες μνήμης και μπαταρίες!!!

(και όσοι θέλετε, *μόνο* με το λογότυπό σας μπορείτε να τις βάλετε και 
στο facebook *F/B ARIADNE - (ANEK LINES) - [Ariadne (Αριάδνη)-Rainbow Bell-Ferry Himuka]* )* :mrgreen:
*

----------


## High1

> Αυτές τις μέρες ξεκινά για πάνω το βαπόρι ,έχοντας ολοκληρώσει τα ταξίδια του .


Περίπου 8 με 10 του μήνα θα είναι ο βάπορας στα μέρη μας! :Wink:

----------


## sparti

Ωραια το περιμενουμε πως και πως.....................

----------


## dokimakos21

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μου το πλοίο 8α επιστέψει στον Πειραιά στις 7/10 ..!!Και σύμφωνα με τον Εφοπλιστή 8α κάνει 2 μηνες σκατζα στα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης..!

----------


## sparti

Ξερουμε με πια σιναλια θα ειναι αχ μακαρι να ειναι με τα κοκκινα..............

----------


## opelmanos

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μου το πλοίο 8α επιστέψει στον Πειραιά στις 7/10 ..!!Και σύμφωνα με τον Εφοπλιστή 8α κάνει 2 μηνες σκατζα στα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης..!


 *ΓΙΟΎΠΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Joyrider

> Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS με ιδιαίτερη ικανοποίηση ανακοινώνει την αγορά ενός ακόμη Επιβατηγού – Οχηματαγωγού πλοίου, του «FERRY HIMUKA», το οποίο πρόκειται να παραληφθεί εντός του Δεκεμβρίου 2006. 
> 
> Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το έτος 1996, στα Ιαπωνικά Ναυπηγεία «MITSUBISHI», έχει μήκος 196 μέτρα, πλάτος 27 μέτρα, υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 26 κόμβων και μεταφορική δυναμικότητα 1.800 επιβατών και 700 Ι.Χ. οχημάτων (ή 120 Φ/Γ οχημάτων). 
> Η μετασκευή του πλοίου πρόκειται να γίνει στην Ελλάδα και θα αφορά στην προσαρμογή του στους Διεθνείς Κανονισμούς Ασφαλείας, καθώς και στην πλήρη ανανέωση των ξενοδοχειακών χώρων, ώστε οι επιβάτες να απολαμβάνουν στο ταξίδι τους, άνεση και πολυτέλεια εφάμιλλη ενός σύγχρονου κρουαζιερόπλοιου. 
> Με την παραλαβή του πλοίου «FERRY HIMUKA», η HELLENIC SEAWAYS ολοκληρώνει ένα ακόμη σημαντικό τμήμα του Επενδυτικού Προγράμματος της, τηρώντας έτσι την δέσμευσή της απέναντι στους κατοίκους των νησιών και στους μετόχους της για συνεχή και διαρκή ανανέωση του στόλου της.
> 
> www.hellenicseaways.gr


 
Διάβασα όλο το νήμα από την αρχή ! Αυτά έλεγε η HSW τότε.Από τότε μέχρι σήμερα άλλαξαν πολλά, και άλλοι το χαίρονται το βαπόρι...ας είναι.

----------


## Ergis

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μου το πλοίο 8α επιστέψει στον Πειραιά στις 7/10 ..!!Και σύμφωνα με τον Εφοπλιστή 8α κάνει 2 μηνες σκατζα στα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στην γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης..!


στην σελιδα της εταιριας αρχες δεκεμβριου το εχει στη θεση καποιου εκ των 2 ξαδελφων.αυτο θα ισχυει η τσαμπα τα σχεδια που κανω;

----------


## MARGARITIS24

το πλοιο θα ερθει επανω με την καινουργια χρονια...τωρα θα παει βενετια 2μηνες

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *ΓΙΟΎΠΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!*


 Χαρά για δες...
Μάνο.. Πληροφορίες λένε ότι τελικά η ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ δεν θα έρθει καθόλου Βόρειο Αιγαίο...:mrgreen:

----------


## sparti

Ξερουμε αν βαλει τα κοκκινα σιναλια.............????

----------


## Ergis

> Ξερουμε αν βαλει τα κοκκινα σιναλια.............????


ειναι αυτο που λενε "χλωμο-χλωμοτατο"........
κακα τα ψεματα φιλε μου,οσο και να το θεμε η επιστροφη ειναι αδυνατη.
ακομα και να επιστρεψει δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα συμφερει την hsw να το επανενταξει στον στολο της.
ισως τις περιοδους αιχμης αλλα καιαυτο με το ζορι.....(ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ)
τουλαχιστον μεσω της ΑΝΕΚ μενει ενεργο και εχει ενα ρολο......του μπαλαντερ φυσικα :Mad:

----------


## ιθακη

*Ε-Ε-ΕΡΧΕΤΕ!!!!!!*

ξεκινησε λοιπον και η Αριαδνη,σαν ενας συγχρονος ''Οδυσσεας'', την επιστροφη για την ''ιθακη'' της

DSC03489.JPG

----------


## gpap2006

Πέμπτη μεσημέρι στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Ετοιμαστείτε..

----------


## mastrokostas

Βλέπω το βαπόρι και έρχεται και με όλο τον δρόμο ,και σκέφτομαι την αγωνία αυτών των ανθρώπων ,να έρθουν πίσω μετα απο 5 μήνες, και να δουν τις οικογένειες του .Αυτές οι δυο βραδιές μέχρι να φτάσουν Πειραιά ,θα είναι ατελείωτες!
¶ντε να ρθουν με το καλό να πάρουν μια ανάσα και μετά να ξεκινήσουν ξανά τα ταξίδια τους . :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Η κουκλάρα στην επιστροφή της στο μεγάλο λιμάνι!!!!

Καλώς ήλθατε φίλοι του πληρώματος!!!!

ARIADNE BOW.jpg

ARIADNE stern.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Με ξεβαμένα τα συνιάλα της ALGERIE FERRIES ήρθε απ'ότι βλέπω στις μπάντες και στη τσιμενιέρα.
Πέρισυ αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε έρθει με τα συνιάλα πάνω της.
Καλώς μας ήρθε λοιπόν και καλή ξεκούραση στο πλοίο και στο πλήρωμα!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Καλώς μας όρισε η κούκλα μας... Απόστολε η πρώτη δίνει ρέστα ! 
Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## Ergis

θα κανει δεξαμενισμο πριν αρχισει τις σκατζες η αλλαγη σινιαλων και κατευθειαν πατρα;αρχες δεκεμβριου πρωτα ο θεος θα ταξιδεψωμε τον βαπορα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sparti

Δηλαδη.......????????????

----------


## Ergis

> Δηλαδη.......????????????


της ΑΝΕΚ εννοουσα φιλε μου.......

----------


## sparti

Το πλοιο ποτε θα αρχισει δρομολογια και που αυτο το γνωριζουμε................????????

----------


## Joyrider

Καλώς μας ήρθε πάλι ο βάπορας ! Καλή ξεκούραση στο πλήρωμα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

> Το πλοιο ποτε θα αρχισει δρομολογια και που αυτο το γνωριζουμε................????????


συμφωνα με το site της ΑΝΕΚ απο 1/11 αντικαθηστα το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ.
Καλα ταξιδια να εχει... :Wink:

----------


## sparti

Δηλαδη πατρα.........

----------


## Giovanaut

Βρε καλως το, το Κοριτσι μας...!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Η Αρχόντισα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ κατα την επιστροφή της στον Πειραιά.!
PA073947.jpg

----------


## sparti

Πολυ ωραια η φωτογραφια σου φιλε μου το αγαπημενο μου καραβι εφτασε επιτελους μετα απο τοσο καιρο..............

----------


## Ergis

αλλαξε πλευρο η ομορφη........

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καλώς μας ήρθε η Αρχόντισσα! Καλή ξεκούραση να έχει το πλήρωμα της!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Χάρμα οφθαλμών η κούκλα. Καλως όρισε στα πάτρια εδάφη :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δεν βλέπω να ανεβάζετε φωτογραφίες από τη σημερινή της άφιξη και αρχίζω να ανησυχώ...:mrgreen:

----------


## ιθακη

> Δεν βλέπω να ανεβάζετε φωτογραφίες από τη σημερινή της άφιξη και αρχίζω να ανησυχώ...:mrgreen:


για να μην ανησυχεις λοιπον μαν
 η κουκλα εφτασε επιτελους στην πατριδα και ξανα ομορφηνε το λιμανι μας....

στις 11:00 ξεπροβαλε πισω απο το πρασινο
DSCN3602  11.01.JPG

στις 11:22 μετα απο το τελικο οκ για την εισοδο της ευθηγραμηστικε για να μπει (αυτη η καταπλωρη βγηκε κατα τυχη,αλλα μου αρεσει πολυ)
DSCN3615 11.22.JPG

στις 11:25 εφτανε στα φαναρια 
DSCN3626.JPG

και μια στις 11:27 που περασε
DSCN3628.JPG




> Η κουκλάρα στην επιστροφή της στο μεγάλο λιμάνι!!!!
> 
> Καλώς ήλθατε φίλοι του πληρώματος!!!!


αφιερωμενη στον παραπανω κυριο που με χαιρετουσε,και μετα πηρε φωτια η μηχανη του οπως βλεπετε και παρακατω
DSCN3624.JPG

στον dokimako21,στον captain nionio,akis_dionisis αλλα και σε ολο το fun club της

----------


## ιθακη

με το που περασε λοιπον τα φαναρια κατεβηκα απο το ερειπιο και ειπα να παω σε κανα αλλο σημειο να βλεπω την παγωδα 
στις 11:33 περνουσε μπροστα απο τον ΟΛΠ 
DSCN3629.JPG

εκεινη την στιγμη σκαει μυτη ενα λευκο σμαρτακι (κλεινει την ferrari μου  :Mad: ) ονοματα δεν λεμε...




> Η Αρχόντισα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ κατα την επιστροφή της στον Πειραιά.!


και αρχησε και αυτος με την σειρα του να απαθανατιζει το τοπιο που εχει ομορφηνει...
DSCN3637.JPG

και μετα το τελος του ρεμετζουοι καραβολατρες μαζι ,αφου ηρθε και η παρεα του κοκκινου,  καθοντε και απολαμβανουν την θεα... και την θεά...
DSCN3653.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Ιθάκη. Υπέροχη η κούκλα :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

και επειδη ειδα οτι το nautilia.gr ειχε πολλλλους ανταποκριτες να απαθανατησουν την στιγμη της εισοδου της,εγω ειπα να το βγαλω σε βιντεακι

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si7a6bDKKoQ

για ολους σας

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο και αυτό, κρίμα που δεν τράβηξε τη μπουρού να σας χαιρετήσει τόσοι που το περιμένατε. Πάλι επάνω είχες ανέβει? :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sparti

Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που τη ξαναβλεπω στο λιμανι του πειραια μετα απο τοσο καιρο.............

----------


## ιθακη

> Υπέροχο και αυτό, κρίμα που δεν τράβηξε τη μπουρού να σας χαιρετήσει τόσοι που το περιμένατε. Πάλι επάνω είχες ανέβει?


ειμαι ριψοκινδυνος.... :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραια ανταποκριση απ'ολους μαγκες. Ειδικα το βιντεο του ιθακη μας εδειξε την κουκλα να περπατα σα μοντελο μετα απο τοσο καιρο!!! Να 'στε καλα μαγκες!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ε ρε λαός που περίμενε την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ!!!

Ούτε η Ατζελίνα Τζολί να ερχόταν!!!:mrgreen:  Η μήπως η Πάμελα ¶ντερσον???:roll::mrgreen:

----------


## Ergis

> Ε ρε λαός που περίμενε την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ!!!
> 
> Ούτε η Ατζελίνα Τζολί να ερχόταν!!!:mrgreen:  Η μήπως η Πάμελα ¶ντερσον???:roll::mrgreen:


ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.....

----------


## opelmanos

> Ε ρε λαός που περίμενε την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ!!!
> 
> Ούτε η Ατζελίνα Τζολί να ερχόταν!!!:mrgreen: Η μήπως η Πάμελα ¶ντερσον???:roll::mrgreen:


 Tύφλα να χουν αυτές , μπροστά τους  η Αριάδνη είναι ΘΕΑ !!!

----------


## Ergis

το πλοιο εφυγε απο τον πειραια.......
για δεξαμενισμο ισως;;;;;;;
χου νοουζ;;;; :Confused:

----------


## ιθακη

> το πλοιο υπο την συνοδεια 2 ρυμουλκων εφυγε απο των πειραια.......
> για δεξαμενισμο ισως;;;;;;;
> χου νοουζ;;;;


τελικα εφυγε υποβοηθουμενο η οχι???

----------


## Ergis

> τελικα εφυγε υποβοηθουμενο η οχι???


οχι.Διορθωσα το ποστ μου....ηταν λαθος εκτιμησηπου εκανα απο το αις.
απλα αλλαξαν θεσεις με το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπενθιμιζω οτι το πλοιο δεξαμενιστηκε την Ανοιξη, οποτε τωρα θα εχουμε μονο συντηρηση κι επισκευες...!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

και νατη η περδικα που εχει παει στο Περαμα....
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

ARIADNE-Επιστροφή στον Πειραιά..!
PA073948.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Κανενα νεο απ' την Πριγκιπεσσα......???

----------


## gpap2006

Την επόμενη Κυριακή 31/10 φεύγει για Πάτρα.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε ενα διαφημιστικο φυλλαδιο τοτε που το πλοιο ανηκε στην HSW και εκανε το δρομολογιο Πειραιας-Χανια.

----------


## sparti

Τι ομορφο που ηταν με τα μπλε κοκκινα.................

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Δικαιο εχεις φιλε μου !!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Την επόμενη Κυριακή 31/10 φεύγει για Πάτρα.


Tυχαίνει μήπως να γνωρίζουμε πόσο καιρό θα μείνει στην Αδριατική??
Κάτι για κάνα δυο μήνες είχα ακούσει.
Να φανταστώ ότι θα κάνει τα δρομολόγια από τις ακινησίες των πλοίων που βρίσκονται εκεί?

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αριάδνη στις 13/10/2010 στο Ν.Μ.Δ. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 



ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 02 13-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Mythos

> To Αριάδνη στις 13/10/2010 στο Ν.Μ.Δ. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Στον νεο μολο Δραπετσωνας ; Ποτε ειχε παει εκει το Αριαδνη ;

----------


## sylver23

Λάθος του Παντελή .Πέραμα είναι

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δίπλα από ένα Ιάπωνα βαπόραρο...
Το *AEGEAN HEAVEN*!!!
Πηγαίνετε να τα φωτογραφίσετε παρέα!!! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στον νεο μολο Δραπετσωνας ; Ποτε ειχε παει εκει το Αριαδνη ;


 Sorry, φίλε αλλά το διόρθωσε ο φίλος silver23 και τον ευχαριστώ :Wink: . Ελπίζω να μου το συγχωρήσετε :Sad:

----------


## sparti

ARIADNE 2.jpg

ARIADNE 1.jpg

ARIADNE 3.jpg

ARIADNE (BRIDGE 1).jpg

ARIADNE (BRIDGE 2).jpg Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στην Ιαπονια φωτογραφιμενες απο πολυ δικο μου ατομο που το ειχα πει να μ φερει φωτογραφιες αφιερωμενες σε pantelis 2009,mike rodos,Akis Dionisis,sylver23,Mythos,IONIAN STAR,gpap2006

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε sparti για τις ωραίες φωτο και την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (Α.Ν.Ε.Κ.) 24-04-08 01.jpg
*Αριάδνη......24/04/2008 στον Πειραιά.*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες σας παιδιά!!!

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

καλημερα παιδια αν υπαρχει καποιο παιδι που διαβαζει εδω και προκειτε να μπει στο αριαδνη ας μου στειλει καθως και εγω απο δευτερα ναυτολογουμε στην αριαδνη... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> ARIADNE 2.jpg
> 
> ARIADNE 1.jpg
> 
> ARIADNE 3.jpg
> 
> ARIADNE (BRIDGE 1).jpg
> 
> ARIADNE (BRIDGE 2).jpg Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στην Ιαπονια φωτογραφιμενες απο πολυ δικο μου ατομο που το ειχα πει να μ φερει φωτογραφιες αφιερωμενες σε pantelis 2009,mike rodos,Akis Dionisis,sylver23,Mythos,IONIAN STAR,gpap2006


Να 'σαι καλα ρε φιλε,ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.Οριστε και μια απο εμενα οπου φαινεται μονο η πρυμνη για σενα !!!
IMG_2225.JPG

----------


## sparti

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου να υποθεσω πρεπει να ειναι το απριλιο με μαιο του 2010 ουπου ηταν παλι στο περαμα.....................

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου να υποθεσω πρεπει να ειναι το απριλιο με μαιο του 2010 ουπου ηταν παλι στο περαμα.....................


Οχι φιλε μου πρεπει να ηταν το 1ο ή το 2ο σαββατοκυριακο του Οκτωβριου.

----------


## sparti

Α οκ ειπα γιατι δεν ειδα το λατο διπλα του ουτε τα αλλα που ειναι τωρα..............

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Aς θυμηθούμε λίγο την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης πέρισυ τον Δεκέμβριο, στην αναχώρησή της στο τελευταίο ταξίδι που μας ήρθε εδώ.

Δεν ξεχνάω το τσουχτερό κρύο που είχε εκείνο το πρωΐ [06:00] την ώρα που έφευγε... Είχε έρθει με καθυστέρηση εξαιτίας απαγορευτικών! 

Είχαμε μουδιάσει εγώ και ο Γιάννης από το κρύο και δεν αισθανόμασταν τίποτα!!!

Sorry για την κακή ανάλυση...:roll:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Akis Dionisis για την φωτο, είναι υπέροχη αν σκεφτείς τι τράβηξες. Αλλά έτσι είναι οι καραβολάτρες :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Παιδια βρηκα ενα εισητηριο οταν το πλοιο εκανε τη γραμμη Πειραιας-Χανια !!!img004.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

για κοιταξτε ποιος γυρναει στο Πειραια....
fgh.jpg

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

βρε την κουκλαρα παρασκευη πρωι πρωι θα ειμαι εκει.. :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> βρε την κουκλαρα παρασκευη πρωι πρωι θα ειμαι εκει..


παιδια καμια φωτο.......να δουμε πως ειναι η κουκλαρα μας.....μεχρι ποτε θα καθισει στο μεγαλο λιμανι;

----------


## sparti

Φευγει το πρωι σωστα............??????

----------


## ιθακη

> Φευγει το πρωι σωστα............??????


σωστα,γιατι την 1/11 αναχωρει για Βενετια αντικαθηστοντας τον Σοφοκλη

----------


## NikosP

Την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα στον προλιμένα.
testa2.jpg
Για όσους το αγαπούν!!!

----------


## hayabusa

σήμερα ήταν δεμένη στην παγόδα.

----------


## costaser

> Την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα στον προλιμένα.
> testa2.jpg
> Για όσους το αγαπούν!!!


Πανέμορφο βαπόρι.
Ευχαριστούμε για την όμορφη φωτογραφία.

----------


## CORFU

σε λιγα 24ωρα στα μερη μου :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

να μας ανεβάζεις καμιά φωτο, τώρα που δεν έχεις πολύ δουλειά :Wink:  :Very Happy: . Όχι μόνο ουζάκια :Razz:  :Razz: .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα στον προλιμένα.
> testa2.jpg
> Για όσους το αγαπούν!!!


Πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία και απ'ότι βλέπω έχει και ανοιχτό τον πλώριο καταπέλτη...

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το Αριάδνη αυτή τη στιγμή πλέει σύμφωνα με το AIS ανοιχτά των Κυθήρων και αναμένεται να φτάσει στην Πάτρα αύριο το πρωί στις 10.Την Τετάρτη που θα ανέβω στην Πάτρα θα σας στείλω κι εγώ υλικό!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη σε λίγο φτάνει στην Πάτρα. Αναμένουμε φωτο απο τους εκεί φίλους. :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 01 11-2010.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Η Αριάδνη επιτέλους ξανά στην Πάτρα.
Για τους φίλους του πλοίου και τον γκρινιάρη Leo  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Trakakis_PB018010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αν είσαι κι "¶γιος" φοβέρα θες, λέει η λαϊκή ρήση  :Very Happy: . Ευχαριστώωω!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Η Αριάδνη επιτέλους ξανά στην Πάτρα.
> Για τους φίλους του πλοίου και τον γκρινιάρη Leo 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113807


Excellent!!!!!
O Leo γκρινιάρης?? Μπααα..... Δεν τον έχω για τέτοιο άτομο..[λέμε τώρα...:mrgreen:]

----------


## Leo

> Excellent!!!!!
> O Leo γκρινιάρης?? Μπααα..... Δεν τον έχω για τέτοιο άτομο..[λέμε τώρα...:mrgreen:]


 
Κρύβε λόγια ¶κη  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## captain

> Η Αριάδνη επιτέλους ξανά στην Πάτρα.
> Για τους φίλους του πλοίου και τον γκρινιάρη Leo 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113807


Απαστράπτουσα..καλλίγραμμη...ετοιμοπόλεμη.....!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε φίλε *Trakman*!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Αρε Trakman, αυτα τα μπλε χρωματα στις φωτογραφιες σου δεν παιζονται...!!!!

----------


## sparti

Καλα ταξιδια να εχει.........................

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Η Αριάδνη επιτέλους ξανά στην Πάτρα.
> Για τους φίλους του πλοίου και τον γκρινιάρη Leo 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113807


*¶ψογος όπως πάντα Γιώργο! Καλά ταξίδια να έχει η Αρχόντισσα!*

----------


## ελμεψη

Μπορει το πρωι να μην καταφερα να την βγαλω αλλα το πρωτο δρομολογιο φροντισα να μην το χασω. Με μια μικρη καθυστερηση περασε απο την βορεια στις 00.45. Αφιερωμενη στον Τρακμαν για την μοναδικη πρωινη του φωτο και σε ολους τους λατρεις της.

DSC_1736(1).JPG

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο για την πραγματικά πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 ΚΑΙ 2 :Razz:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΤΩΡΑ ................


Τυχερέεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτό θα έλεγα και εγώ ,να δούλευα στο πλοίο έστω σαν κατώτερο πλήρωμα με καλές συνθήκες διαβίωσης τι άλλο θά θελα!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αυτό θα έλεγα και εγώ ,να δούλευα στο πλοίο έστω σαν κατώτερο πλήρωμα με καλές συνθήκες διαβίωσης τι άλλο θά θελα!!


Θα σου απαντoύσα, αλλά θα αφήσω άλλον να σου απαντήσει... :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 ΚΑΙ 2


Φίλε μου εύχομαι πάντα οι συνθήκες εργασίας σου να είναι άριστες. Εμάς όμως καμιά φωτο απο την κούκλα δεν θα μας έβλαπτε :Wink:  :Surprised: .

----------


## nippon

Eδω ως FERRY HIMUKA παροπλισμενο μεχρι να καταληξει στα δικα μας ελληνικα χερια....
ferry himuka.jpg
(www2.ocn.ne.jp/~horie1/fune.html)

----------


## pantelis89

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ ΘΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 ΚΑΙ 2


 ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ LEVENTOGIANNI, ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΥ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ!!! :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Πές το ψέματα!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

H Αριαδνη λιάζετε στον απογευματινό ήλιο της Πάτρας στις 19/11/2010.
Χαρισμένη σε Trakman, CORFU, Appia_1978, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, IONIAN STAR, Akis Dionisis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, ελμεψη trelaras, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 02 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

αποθημενο το εχω αυτο το πλοιο να το φωτογραφησω μια φορα στην Πατρα...ευχαρηστω Παντελο

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eξαιρετική φωτογραφία... :Cool:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε Παντελή!Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση!

ΥΓ: Φίλε Ιθάκη κι εγώ αποθημένο το έχω!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Για τον φίλο Ιθάκη & GameManiacGR που έχουν αποθυμένα για να το φωτογραφήσουν και για όσους προαναφέρω. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 01 19-11-2010.jpg
Όσο και αν προσπάθησε το SF XI  να το κρύψει, η ομορφιά της είναι απαράμιλλη

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες απο τα μερη μου φιλε Παντελη,ειδικα η πρωτη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα! :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

Δικό μου απωθημένο να ταξιδέψω μαζί της!Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση Παντελή!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το έχω κάνει και αυτό φίλε trelaras, στα πρώτα της ταξίδια στα Χανιά :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Ergis

> Για τον φίλο Ιθάκη & GameManiacGR που έχουν αποθυμένα για να το φωτογραφήσουν και για όσους προαναφέρω.
> 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 01 19-11-2010.jpg
> Όσο και αν προσπάθησε το SF XI  να το κρύψει, η ομορφιά της είναι απαράμιλλη


*4 δεκεμβριου* ηθελα να ταξιδεψω με αυτη τη πλωρη *για κερκυρα* αλλα δυστυχως εχει αναχωρηση 3 του μηνα απο πατρα οποτε δεν προλαβαινω......*κριμα*....:cry::cry:

τι να πει κανεις για την πλωρη αυτη.οταν την πρωτοειδα (την φωτογραφια) ειπα τι εφτιαξαν *οι θεοι της ιαπωνιας*.....και χαζεψα πανω της...
Ελπιζω να συνεχιζει να σκιζει τα νερα του αιγαιου η του ιονιου γιαπαντα *σε οποια εταιρια και να ανοικει*.ειναι πραγματικα *τιμη μας* νομιζω να εχουμε τετοιο στολιδι στην ελλαδα...

φανταστικη φωτογραφια παντελη.*ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ*... :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Η ωραία Αριάδνη ποζάρει κατα την αναχώρηση μας. Χαρισμένη στο φίλο Εργης, Τasos@@@, trelaras, polykas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 04 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## leo85

> H Αριαδνη λιάζετε στον απογευματινό ήλιο της Πάτρας στις 19/11/2010.
> Χαρισμένη σε Trakman, CORFU, Appia_1978, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, IONIAN STAR, Akis Dionisis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, ελμεψη trelaras, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116448


 Φιλε pantelis2009 Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ειναι ολα τα λεφτα σε ευχαριστο πολυ:lol:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Παντελη,υπεροχες φοτο..!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες της κούκλας! :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση!Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!

----------


## TOM

Ταξιδεψα με την βαπορισσα στο πρωτο δρομολογιο που επιασε κερκυρα φετος.το δρομολογιο* Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα*.αφιερωμενες στους εκατονταδες λατρεις του πλοιου.


ariadne corfu.jpg

ariadne sun.jpg

ariadne w.jpg

ariadne m.jpg

ariadne depaerture.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες και μοναδικές... :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο, υπέροχη εμπειρία να ταξιδεύεις με ένα πλοίο σαν αυτό :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## NikosP

Στις 19/11/2010 στην Πάτρα
Ariadne at Patras 2.jpg
Για τους Leo, Vinman & Trackman

----------


## dokimakos21

ARIADNE-Στην Πάτρα..!
Για τους Leo,Trakman,Vinman,Maroulis Nikos,NikosP,NikosV.,Apostolos,Ben Bruce,Polykas
PB194675.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πλώρη που δε χορταίνεις να τη βλέπεις!!! Να'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ 
[ATTACH]20101118145726(2).jpg[/ATTACH]

----------


## pantelis2009

Αριάδνη...19/11/2010 στην Πάτρα. χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 03 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΕΣ κ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCdx3fSznHI

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα υπέροχο Video (όπως πάντα) απο το φίλο SEA_PILOT, με καταπληκτική μουσική επένδυση. Σ' ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας :Wink:  :Surprised: .

----------


## CORFU

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΩ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## Trakman

Η κούκλα ξεκουράζεται στην Πάτρα.
Για τους φίλους της!

Trakakis_PB198227.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε Trakman. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Η κούκλα ξεκουράζεται στην Πάτρα.
> Για τους φίλους της!
> 
> Trakakis_PB198227.jpg


O ντοκος της 16 ειναι λιγο κοντος??ή εμενα μου φαινεται?? 

Υ.Γ. Γιωργο φοβερος οπως παντα

----------


## Trakman

Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου σκαριού, για τους dokimakos21, leonidas, diagoras, pantelis2009, Εργης, chiotis, CORFU, SEA PILOT

Trakakis_PB198208.jpg
Trakakis_PB198217.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου σκαριού, για τους dokimakos21, leonidas, diagoras, pantelis2009, Εργης, chiotis, CORFU, SEA PILOT
> 
> Trakakis_PB198208.jpg
> Trakakis_PB198217.jpg


Ευχαριστώ φίλε  Trakman και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, τους φίλους που αναφέρεις και το φίλο Tasos@@@ :Wink: .

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 05 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΕΙς ΣΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟ.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> H Αριαδνη λιάζετε στον απογευματινό ήλιο της Πάτρας στις 19/11/2010.
> Χαρισμένη σε Trakman, CORFU, Appia_1978, Ιθάκη, Νικόλας, IONIAN STAR, Akis Dionisis, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, ελμεψη trelaras, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116448



ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ..

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ 22 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΞ ΒΕΝΕΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΚΩΝΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ 31 ΓΕΝΑΡΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΟΥΜΕ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ..

----------


## pantelis2009

Ετομάστε τις φωτογραφικές μηχανέςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς :Wink: .

----------


## captain Stratis

Μακραν το ποιο ωραιο βαπορι της ακτοπλοιας.
Απλα ειναι κοσμημα!!!
Μακαρι τα λιμανια μας να φιλοξενησουν και αλλα ωραια πλοια.

----------


## Trakman

Το πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στο στενό Λευκάδας-Ιθάκης, με προορισμό Πάτρα, και ερχόμενο από Ανκόνα. Υποτίθεται ότι είχε άφιξη σήμερα το μεσημέρι, οπότε έχει μαζέψει τρελή καθυστέρηση, εκτός και αν χάνω κάτι. Αυτή την προσωρινή αλλαγή με το Champion (το οποίο πάει Βενετία) δεν την έχω καταλάβει... :Confused:  Το Champion ακόμα και με 3 μηχανές καθυστερούσε λιγότερο.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Καλησπέρα....!!! Μηπως μπορει ο φιλος Λεβεντογιάννης να μας πεί αν οι κάρτες-κλειδιά  που ανοίγουν τις καμπίνες της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ είναι με το χρωμματισμό  της  HSW ή αλλαχτηκαν με ΑΝΕΚ...????? :Surprised:

----------


## giannisk88

> Καλησπέρα....!!! Μηπως μπορει ο φιλος Λεβεντογιάννης να μας πεί αν οι κάρτες-κλειδιά  που ανοίγουν τις καμπίνες της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ είναι με το χρωμματισμό  της  HSW ή αλλαχτηκαν με ΑΝΕΚ...?????


Γιαννη και για τα σαπουνάκια στις τουαλέτες ξέχασες να ρωτήσεις...... :Very Happy: 
Αρα και φέτος το χειμώνα λοιπόν θα έχουμε τη χαρά να φιλοξενίσουμε αυτή την ομορφιά στο λιμάνι μας. Ευχαριστουμε ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα....!!! Μηπως μπορει ο φιλος Λεβεντογιάννης να μας πεί αν οι κάρτες-κλειδιά  που ανοίγουν τις καμπίνες της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ είναι με το χρωμματισμό  της  HSW ή αλλαχτηκαν με ΑΝΕΚ...?????



ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ  ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΟΙ ΚΑΡΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΣΕΝΤΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΕΤΣΕΤΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΕΛΕΝΙΚ..

----------


## Giovanaut

Παντως αν θυμαμαι καλα απο περσυ, τις καρτες σου τις δινουν σε μια θηκη που εχει τα σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ...!!!

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ Giovanaut ΟΙ ΘΗΚΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ..

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σας ευχαριστώ......!!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> ΝΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ Giovanaut ΟΙ ΘΗΚΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ..


ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΑ, ΤΙ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΟΥΝ, ΟΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΙ MARKETING / HOTEL DPT ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ, ΟΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΤΟ 'ΦΟΡΟΥΜ'!
ΣΑΠΟΥΝΙΑ - ΠΕΤΣΕΤΕΣ - Κ......Α!
ΓΕΛΑΝΕ - ΚΛΑΙΝΕ - ΣΚΕΦΤΩΝΤΕ

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΑ, ΤΙ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΟΥΝ, ΟΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΙ MARKETING / HOTEL DPT ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ, ΟΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΤΟ 'ΦΟΡΟΥΜ'!
> ΣΑΠΟΥΝΙΑ - ΠΕΤΣΕΤΕΣ - Κ......Α!
> ΓΕΛΑΝΕ - ΚΛΑΙΝΕ - ΣΚΕΦΤΩΝΤΕ


 Λοιπόν ενα φορουμ ασχολείτε με οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με τα πλοία είτε σου αρέσει είτε οχι...Έχω απολυτη συνειδηση για το τι δημοσίευσα και θεωρώ προσωπικά το σχολιο σου αστοχο...Σίγουρα ακούγετε βλακώδεις η ερωτηση μου αλλά ειχα μια απορία.....!!!!! Απο κει και πέρα οι υπευθυνοι ας κρίνουν!!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Λοιπόν ενα φορουμ ασχολείτε με οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με τα πλοία είτε σου αρέσει είτε οχι...Έχω απολυτη συνειδηση για το τι δημοσίευσα και θεωρώ προσωπικά το σχολιο σου αστοχο...Σίγουρα ακούγετε βλακώδεις η ερωτηση μου αλλά ειχα μια απορία.....!!!!! Απο κει και πέρα οι υπευθυνοι ας κρίνουν!!!


ΦΩΤΙΑ ΣΤΑ 'ΡΟΖ'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ? -  ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ κ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΩ!

----------


## Apostolos

Αβυσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> ΦΩΤΙΑ ΣΤΑ 'ΡΟΖ'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ? - ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ κ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΩ!


Αστους να λένε-σκεφτονται λοιπόν οτ,ι θέλουν...!!! Καλυμμένος....??? Ας μην μολύνουμε αλλο το θέμα του πλοίου και το φορουμ δημοσιευοντας βλακώδεις μηνύματα.....!!!!

----------


## Leo

Θα παρακαλέσω να σταματήσουν τα ειρωνικά σχόλια, άσχετα αν είναι ήπιων τόνων. Το δόρουμ παρακολουθούν διάφορα μέλη, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο σχετικά με τα περι πλοίων, θάλασσας, ναυτιλίας κλπ. Τους ενδιαφέρουν διάφορα πράγμτα πάνω στο πλοίο, από προσωπικά τους βιώματα, κολλήματα, αγάπη γαι κάποια αντικείμενα  κλπ. Δεν είναι κακό να ρωτάνε, δεν είναι κακό να μαθαίνουνε. Όσοι από εμάς λοιπόν γνωρίζουμε κάτι περισσότερο, καλό είναι να απαντάμε ευγενικά, χωρίς να προσβάλουμε. Το φόρουμ είναι ένας χώρος ανταλλαγής απόψεων και όχι αρρένα αντιπαράθεσης.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Αστους να λένε-σκεφτονται λοιπόν οτ,ι θέλουν...!!! Καλυμμένος....??? Ας μην μολύνουμε αλλο το θέμα του πλοίου και το φορουμ δημοσιευοντας βλακώδεις μηνύματα.....!!!!


ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΟΣ! -  ΞΕΡΕΙΣ κ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΟΣ! - ΞΕΡΕΙΣ κ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ!


 Δεν σχολιάζω...!!! Αν διαβασες το μηνυμα του Leo θα καταλάβεις....!!!

----------


## Giannis1996

Min tsakoneste!!!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Η Αριάδνη απόψε στην Πάτρα!

21122010002.jpg

Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Ionian Star,pantelis2009,appia 1978,Trakman,ιθάκη,polykas,ithakos,corfu,f/b delfini και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!

----------


## f/b delfini

> Η Αριάδνη απόψε στην Πάτρα!
> 
> 21122010002.jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Ionian Star,pantelis2009,appia 1978,Trakman,ιθάκη,polykas,ithakos,corfu,f/b delfini και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!


Τελειαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα, πως την εβγαλες ρε θηριο, μπραβο, ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink: .


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 07 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119616


Ευχαριστω παρααααααααααααααα πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

> Η Αριάδνη απόψε στην Πάτρα!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119614
> 
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Ionian Star,pantelis2009,appia 1978,Trakman,ιθάκη,polykas,ithakos,corfu,f/b delfini και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!


αντε και ειs σανοτερα η νυχτερινεs φωτο ομορφη :Wink:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Να στε καλά παιδιά!Ευτυχώς που είχε κάτι πεζούλια στο μόλο και έβαλα εκεί το κινητό και επιτέλους έβγαλε μια καθαρή(όσο γινόταν) νυχτερινή!

----------


## ithakos

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου

----------


## GameManiacGR

Και πάλι εδώ μετα απο την αναβάθμιση του ναυτιλία!!Πάμε να δούμε την Αριαδνάρα στην Πάτρα την περίοδο των χριστουγέννων (οι φωτογραφίες ειναι με την νεα μου ψηφιακή!)

2nc3wnb.jpg

102s7yp.jpg

Αφιερωμένες στους Ionian Star,pantelis2009,ithakos,ιθακη,trakman,polykas,ap  pia 1978,maroulis nikos,corfu,f/b delfini και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω πολυ κοιτα και εσυ στο θεμα του Α.Καλβος !!!  :Cool:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χίο - Μυτιλήνη?? :shock:

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ..ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΟΡΕΣΕΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΕΛΕΝΙΚ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΜΑΖΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΝΕΚ LINES..

----------


## gnikles

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ..ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΦΟΡΕΣΕΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΕΛΕΝΙΚ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΜΑΖΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΝΕΚ LINES..


 Να το ακούσουνε κάτι ψυχές αυτό να δεις χαρά.......Ο Έργης που είναι????Θα ήταν πολύ ευχάριστο να το έβλεπα ξανά με τα σινιάλα της Χελένικ!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η μία βόμβα έπεσε με την ανακοίνωση της αλλαγής συνιάλων...
¶ραγε η επόμενη βόμβα που θα πέσει, ποια θα είναι??

----------


## MILTIADIS

Χμμ μηπως το δενουμε επ αοριστον(πωληση)το καραβι??μια υποθεση κανω..γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι εχει και πολλες επιλογες η HSW πλεον για δρομολογηση ενος τετοιου πλοιου..
Επισης επιβεβαιωνεται η φημη οτι το πλοιο δεν θα ναυλωθει για τα ξενα φετος..ισως και το οτι η ΑΝΕΚ δεν θα παρει τελικα το υπολοιπο της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ..

----------


## Ergis

Αυτα ειναι τα ευχαριστα.
ωραια,με το καλο να επιστρεψει πισω η κουκλα μας....
δρομολογια για το πλοιο φυσικα και υπαρχουν,
δεν θα μου φανει παραξενο αν την δω πειραιας χανια.(ο grimaldi δεν εχει πλοιο εκει)
αν και πλεον εχω την εντυπωση οτι για την εποχη η γραμμη ειναι υπερπληρης με ΑΝΕΚ και ATTICA
αλλωστε στην θεωρεια η HELLENIC SEAWAYS ειναι μια ξεχωριστη εταιρια,θα κοιταξει το συμφερον της ειτε αυτο σημαινει πωληση ειτε ναυλωση ειτε υπομονη μεχρι να ανοιξει ο καιρος(βλεπε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ).

----------


## gpap2006

Αφού δένει η ΑΡΙΑ ποιός θα κάνει τις ετήσιες των ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι/ΙΙ?

----------


## Ergis

Υπαρχει και ο Λευτερακης νομιζω διαθεσιμος......

----------


## Ergis

στο επισημο site της ΑΝΕΚ παρατηρησα οτι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν εχει αλλο δρομολογιο απο ΠΑΤΡΑ.
Οποτε οπως ειπε ο ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ κατεβαινει ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

----------


## dokimakos21

Μην σας κανει εντύπωση εαν στο άλμπουρο δίπλα στην σημαία της Hellenic δειτε και μια σημαία ενός Όμιλου ....

----------


## Ergis

ATTICA να υποθεσω;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ATTICA να υποθεσω;


Σε λίγο βλέπω την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ με τα συνιάλλα της Blue Star...dohw.gif

----------


## dokimakos21

> ATTICA να υποθεσω;





> Σε λίγο βλέπω την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ με τα συνιάλλα της Blue Star...dohw.gif


Με τα χρωματα της Blue Star πολυ δυσκολα...με την σημαια του ομιλου ομςσ πολυ πιθανο.... :Razz:

----------


## konigi

Ίσως όμως να είναι και η σημαία του ομίλου Γκριμάλντι.

----------


## ithakos

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## Giovanaut

Φωτη μηπως γνωριζεις κατι για προορισμο.....???

----------


## MARGARITIS24

επειδη ο γκριμαλντι θελει να συμαζεψει τα ασυμαζευτα περνει ουσιαστικα πισω το πλοιο!το γελιο θα ειναι αμα ζητησει κ τα λεφτα απο την ναυλωση του πλοιου στην ανεκ οεο :Razz: μπορει να θελει να το βαλει σε καποια αλλη γραμμη εκτος ελλαδος η να κανει τις ακινησιες αλλων πλοιων του ομιλου του...παντως δεν θα με χαλαγε αμα σκαντζαριζε το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ στο ηρακλειο:roll:

----------


## TOM

Εν πλω στο ιονιο με 23+ μιλακια στο κοντερ.......Αφιερωμενες στουs CORFU,pantelis2009,leo και για να μην γινομαι κουραστικος στους φανατικους [ολο το n@utilia.gr πιστευω]λατρεις του πανεμορφου πλοιου.

αρια 1.jpg

αρια 2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο πλοίο, υπέροχες φωτο, ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα αυτες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ, δειχνουν ακριβως τον τροπο με τον οποιο σχιζει το νερο!!! Σε σπανιο σημειο, σπανια ηρεμια νερου και το βαπορι με πολυ δρομο.

----------


## akaluptos

Συμφωνα με σημερινα νεα απο την Ηγουμενιτσα , απο μελος του πληρωματος , το πλοιο δενει στο Περαμα εως  τον Μαιη ΚΑΙ αν θα βγει παλι οπως ειπε. Η ΑΝΕΚ το εγκαταλειπει... Γυρναει στην HSW και τον Grimaldi.. Πιθανον να συμπληρωσει το παζλ εκ νεου στην Βενετια με τα europa-olympia palace... Με τα σινιαλα της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ H της HSW... Να δουμε τι θα δουμε.. Κριμα για το πλοιο που ομορφαινε οσο κανενα αλλο το λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας... Μακραν το πιο ομορφο πλοιο αυτο το καιρο... Ενα ωραιο σεναριο θα ηταν να διπλωσει το nissos rodos στα δωδεκανησα αλλα αφου δεν υπαρχει κινηση θα ηταν καταστροφη για την εταιρεια.. Προσωπικη αποψη,το βλεπω να εχει την μοιρα του  ikarus palace.. Θα την κανει για Ιταλια μερια...  :Sad:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εν πλω στο ιονιο με 23+ μιλακια στο κοντερ.......Αφιερωμενες στουs CORFU,pantelis2009,leo και για να μην γινομαι κουραστικος στους φανατικους [ολο το n@utilia.gr πιστευω]λατρεις του πανεμορφου πλοιου.
> 
> αρια 1.jpg
> 
> αρια 2.jpg


Να είσαι καλά φίλε ΤΟΜ όσο για την τύχη του πλοίου υπομονή και θα δούμε.

----------


## georginio

> Συμφωνα με σημερινα νεα απο την Ηγουμενιτσα , απο μελος του πληρωματος , το πλοιο δενει στο Περαμα εως  τον Μαιη ΚΑΙ αν θα βγει παλι οπως ειπε. Η ΑΝΕΚ το εγκαταλειπει... Γυρναει στην HSW και τον Grimaldi.. Πιθανον να συμπληρωσει το παζλ εκ νεου στην Βενετια με τα europa-olympia palace... Με τα σινιαλα της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ H της HSW... Να δουμε τι θα δουμε.. Κριμα για το πλοιο που ομορφαινε οσο κανενα αλλο το λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας... Μακραν το πιο ομορφο πλοιο αυτο το καιρο... Ενα ωραιο σεναριο θα ηταν να διπλωσει το nissos rodos στα δωδεκανησα αλλα αφου δεν υπαρχει κινηση θα ηταν καταστροφη για την εταιρεια.. Προσωπικη αποψη,το βλεπω να εχει την μοιρα του  ikarus palace.. Θα την κανει για Ιταλια μερια...


Φιλε ακαληπτε κοιτα λιγο τι εγραψα στο θεμα της Χελλενικ.

----------


## kostas-93

ειδη εχει ξεκινήσει για πειραια με 24,1 μιλια την βλέπω στο ais την κουκλα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και ολο τον καιρο στις σκατζες της Αδριατικη πηγαινε 22.5...

----------


## Ergis

Η *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ* μας ειπε να ξεμουδιασει λιγο και ερχεται με φορα στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ,αποτι παρατηρησα πηγε μεχρι και *24,4*.Δεν ξερω αν θα το ηθελε τοσο πολυ να ερθει και τοσο γρηγορα μιας και αποτι αντιλαμβανομαι θα αργησει να ξαναξεκινησει δρομολογια.

*ΜΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΔΙΚΗΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ*

Εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι η μονη ελπιδα για να συνεχισει να κοσμει την ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ και να μην τυρανιεται τοσο αδικα θα ηταν να περασει στα χερια του ομιλου *ΑΤΤΙΚΑ*.Με οποιοδηποτε τροπο.

Ειχα μια ελπιδα οτι το καλοκαιρι θα το εβλεπα στην γραμμη *ΠΑΡΟ-ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ* μαζι με το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ* (των φαντασμαγορικων εγκαινιων και των πολλων φιλοδοξιων) αλλα μαλλον αυτα τα 2 θα την βγαλουν για αρκετο καιρο εκει παροπλισμενα

----------


## Giovanaut

Σε οτι εχει να κανει με τη διαχειρηση συμφωνω με τον Εργη....!!!
Η attica μπορει να το δουλεψει το βαπορι...!!!
π.χ. στη θεση του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ, η και να κανει καινουριο ανοιγμα...!!!

Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για το κομψοτεχνημα με το ονομα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, που οπως εχω ξαναπει, αν ηταν γυναικα, σφαζονταν ανδρες για χαρη της....!!!!

Να την υποδεχτητε οπως της πρεπει....!!!
Απο εδω και περα οποια αλλαγη πανω της, μπορει να ειναι και ιστορικη...!!!

----------


## Anna_Makis

E E E Eρχεται!!!Επιτελους στα χερια τις ΧΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ!!Επιτελους να ομωρφηνει λιγο το βαπορι απο εκεινη την αθλια ΑΝΕΚ πλεον ΟΥΣΤ!!Ελα να σε ντυσω με δελφινια ελα!

----------


## georginio

Παρολο που ειμαι οπαδος της Ανεκ....το ξαναλεω οτι το Αριαδνη ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφο με τα δελφινια!Πρωτα θα τελειωσουν οι διαπραγματευσεις Ανεκ-Γκριμαλντι και μετα θα κριθει η τυχη της "ομορφης"!Αααα...και μην ξεχνατε την συμμαχια Αττικα-Ανεκ....οποτε μια ναυλωση ειναι λιγο δυσκολο!

----------


## Ergis

υπομονη,ο χρονος θα δειξει.....εχω την αισθηση οτι στο τελος θα παρακαλαμε να φυγει το πλοιο αυτο προκειμενου να μην καταληξει οπως ηταν στην ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ.....*ευχομαι να μην γινω μαντης κακων....*

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> E E E Eρχεται!!!Επιτελους στα χερια τις ΧΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ!!Επιτελους να ομωρφηνει λιγο το βαπορι απο εκεινη την αθλια ΑΝΕΚ πλεον ΟΥΣΤ!!Ελα να σε ντυσω με δελφινια ελα!



Φίλε Anna_Makis, θα ήθελα να σε παρακαλέσω να μιλάς με πιο κομψό τρόπο. Δεν αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιο αδέσπωτο σκυλί. Η ΑΝΕΚ είναι μια εταιρία με μεγάλη ιστορία, που εξυπηρετεί χιλιάδες επιβάτες και προσφέρει δουλειά σε πάρα πολλές οικογένειες. Χαρακτήρισμοί τύπου "αθλια" και εκφράσεις τύπου "ουστ" νομίζω ότι δε σε τιμούν καθόλου. Μπορείς να έχεις οποιαδήποτε άποψη για την εταιρία αυτή, αλλά καλό θα είναι να την εκφράζεις με καλύτερο τρόπο. 
Συγγνώμη για την εκτός θέματος παρατήρηση.

----------


## georginio

Kαι για πες μας τον λογο που πιστευεις οτι η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια ειναι αθλια?Αλλα στο θεμα της σε παρακαλω πολυ...αν παλι δεν θες,στειλε μου πμ

----------


## Ergis

εντυπωση μου κανει που δεν εχουν ανεβει ακομα φωτογραφιες της *ΚΟΥΚΛΑΣ*.... :Confused:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> εντυπωση μου κανει που δεν εχουν ανεβει ακομα φωτογραφιες της *ΚΟΥΚΛΑΣ*....


 Τις κρατάνε για την πάρτη τους.....8)

----------


## dokimakos21

Η αγαπημένη μας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πριν από λίγο στον Πειραιά...
Για όλους εσάς...!

P2015390.JPG

----------


## leo85

> Η αγαπημένη μας ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ πριν από λίγο στον Πειραιά...
> Για όλους εσάς...!
> 
> P2015390.JPG


 



Ευχαριστώ φίλε dokimakos21 πολύ ωραία η φώτο της κούκλας....!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :roll:

----------


## Ergis

η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας μεθορμησε στην κλασσικη της θεση στο ΠΕΡΑΜΑ......
Ας ελπισουμε να μην καθισει για πολυ εκει...(περισσοτερο αποσο χρειαζεται η επισκευη του εννοω....)

Ευχαριστουμε για την φωτογραφια dokimakos21.
Επιβλητικη μερα νυχτα η ΚΟΥΚΛΑ.....

----------


## Ergis

Βρε παιδια,για τονομα του Θεου.....
δεν υπαρχει φωτογραφικο υλικο απο την κατασταση του πλοιου;
κατι τελος παντων.
ανεβαστε καμια φωτο για εμας τους ερωτιαριδες.....8)8)8)

----------


## sunbird

Μα τόσο πιά η hellenic sea ways δέν βρίσκει δρομολόγιο στό αιγαίο ,και χαραμίζει ένα τέτοιο
πλοίο(Αριάδνη)? εδώ δρομολόγησαν το πρώην ''hellenic voyager'' και νύν ''νήσος ρόδος'' στα
δωδεκάνησα που και σε ταχύτητα υστερεί και καραβολατρικά κατώτερο απο τήν αριάδνη είναι ,για να αντιμετοπίσει τα blue star 1/2 στήν κω και τήν ρόδο ,νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται αναθεώρηση εαν όντως η εταιρεία επιθυμεί να παραμείνει στα δωδεκάνησα με την προσθήκη και του Αριάδνη, ισως και με κατάληλη αλλαγή ονομασίας .

----------


## georginio

Φιλε μου δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα.Το να βαλει η Χελλενικ το Αριαδνη σε μια γραμμη μονο μια 4 μηνες που εκεινο παει Αλγερια....ειναι κακη κινηση!Επισης με μεγαλη λυπη σας λεω οτι στη ζωνη Περαματος δεν κουνιεται μυγα(εκτος απο τα συνεργια δεξαμενων).Να φανταστητε οτι τα σινιαλα θα παραμεινουν Ανεκ και το πλοιο δεν θα συντηριθει καθολου μεσα!ΕΛΕΟΣ!Ευτυχως τουλαχιστον που εχει δωσει εντολη η Ανεκ να στειλει το δικο της συνεργιο για τα ψηλα!

----------


## sunbird

> Φιλε μου δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα.Το να βαλει η Χελλενικ το Αριαδνη σε μια γραμμη μονο μια 4 μηνες που εκεινο παει Αλγερια....ειναι κακη κινηση!Επισης με μεγαλη λυπη σας λεω οτι στη ζωνη Περαματος δεν κουνιεται μυγα(εκτος απο τα συνεργια δεξαμενων).Να φανταστητε οτι τα σινιαλα θα παραμεινουν Ανεκ και το πλοιο δεν θα συντηριθει καθολου μεσα!ΕΛΕΟΣ!Ευτυχως τουλαχιστον που εχει δωσει εντολη η Ανεκ να στειλει το δικο της συνεργιο για τα ψηλα!


 Αρα λοιπόν καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το πλοίο δεν αντικατοπτρίζει τίς σημερινές ανάγκες της hellenic sea ways οπότε θεωρείται περιτό πλέον στόν στόλο της εταιρείας .
(Η αγορά του πλοίου πάντως εξ'αρχης φαίνεται ότι ήταν περιτή, και δέν συμβάδιζε με την φιλοσοφία της hellenic sea ways).

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Αριάδνη δεμένη στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 11/02/2011. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 36 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## profitis

> Αρα λοιπόν καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το πλοίο δεν αντικατοπτρίζει τίς σημερινές ανάγκες της hellenic sea ways οπότε θεωρείται περιτό πλέον στόν στόλο της εταιρείας .
> (Η αγορά του πλοίου πάντως εξ'αρχης φαίνεται ότι ήταν περιτή, και δέν συμβάδιζε με την φιλοσοφία της hellenic sea ways).


To βαπόρι είχε αγοραστεί και είχε υποστεί τη συγκεκριμένη μετεσκευή καθαρά για να μπει στη γραμμή των Χανίων με τη μορφή του ημερήσιου κατεβάσματος απο Πειραιά και μετά επιστροφή το βράδυ...Γι' αυτο υπάρχουν και τα 900+ καθίσματα και οι λίγες καμπίνες. Αυτός ηταν ο σχεδιασμός απο Στρίτζη/Λασκαρίδη όμως μετά πουλήθηκε η εταιρεία και ήρθε το πάνω κάτω με την hsw να αποχωρει όπως όπως από τα Χανιά...Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος καλύτερος γνώστης του θέματος...8)

----------


## Νικόλας

Αριάδνη στην Ηγουμενίτσα  :Very Happy: 
P1040195.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ομορφη φωτο για δεs την και ετσι :Wink: P1040195.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Βαπόραρος με τα όλα του!!! Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!
Κρίμα και αίσχος που κάποιοι δεν ξέρουν να το εκμεταλευτούνε σωστά και κερδοφόρα!!! 
Δεν λέω άλλα, γιατί θα αρχίσω να τα χώνω πάλι...

----------


## Ergis

φανταστηκες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια :Very Happy: 
μακαρι να ξαναταξιδεψει συντομα ο κοριτσαρος,εστω και με τα σηματα της ALGERIΕ και οχι να σκουριαζει αδικα εκει που βρισκεται τωρα.

----------


## Leo

Algerie & Tunisia φέτος πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να μην υπάρξουν λόγω των πολιτικών εξελίξεων που έχουν δημιουργήσει χαοτικές καταστάσεις και ανασφάλειες σε όλα τα κράτη της Νότιας Μεσογείου από το Γιβραλτάρ μέχρι το Πορτσάϊντ. Θα δούμε σε λίγο τι θα παίξει.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα μπορούσε να παίζει καμία ναύλωση στην Τυρρηνική Θάλασσα, τώρα με τη διάλυση της Tirrenia ή δεν κάνει το πλοίο για εκεί, από άποψη κρεβατιών κτλ.;

----------


## ΣΕΒΝΤΑΣ

το αριαδνη που θα δρομολοηθει και για ποσο καιρο μηπως εχουμε κανενα νεο???

----------


## georginio

Ειναι ετοιμο να κατεβει Λιβυη αλλα αν τα Τσαμπιον/Σπιριτ κατσουν καιρο Λιβυη....θα το δουμε ξανα στην Πατρα!

----------


## chiotis

> Ειναι ετοιμο να κατεβει Λιβυη αλλα αν τα Τσαμπιον/Σπιριτ κατσουν καιρο Λιβυη....θα το δουμε ξανα στην Πατρα!


Συγουρα θα παει αυριο κιολας Πατρα για να αντικαταστησει τα Τσαμπιον/Σπιριτ.

----------


## ΣΕΒΝΤΑΣ

α ευχαριστω γιατι αυριο μπενω παλι αριαδνη ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση..

----------


## Giovanaut

Να ετοιμαζεται ο Πειραιας, η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εβαλε τα γοβακια της κι ετοιμαζεται για πιρουετα...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και αυτή τη στιγμή η κούκλα Αριάδνη, είναι μέσα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. :Wink: 



ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 35 23-02-2011.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

H Αριάδνη πρίν από λίγο με προορισμό τον Πειραιά...

P2235640.jpg

...και κατα την διάρκεια πρόσδεσης στον Πειραιά..Όπου 8α παραλάβει τα βαρελάκια και άυριο θα αναχωρήση για την Πάτρα...

P2235652.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο την κούκλα φίλε dokimakos21 και ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε dokimakos η πρωτη φωτογραφια ειναι πραγματικα φανταστικη!!! Υπεροχα τα χρωματα ουρανου και θαλασσας ενω η Αραδναρα ειναι απο τη σωστη πλευρα, την ακαταπελτη.

----------


## trelaras

Απλά μια κουκλάρα!!!!:-D:-D:-D
Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου dokimakos21

----------


## Giovanaut

Ημουν σιγουρος πως δεν θα μας αφηνες ετσι Φωτη....!!!!
Να εισαι καλα...!!!!

Υπεροχη δουλεια οπως παντα....!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του πλοιου αφιερωμενη στους φιλους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,dokimakos21 και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!!!  :Wink:  
IMG_2905.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> H Αριάδνη πρίν από λίγο με προορισμό τον Πειραιά...
> 
> P2235640.jpg
> 
> ...και κατα την διάρκεια πρόσδεσης στον Πειραιά..Όπου 8α παραλάβει τα βαρελάκια και άυριο θα αναχωρήση για την Πάτρα...
> 
> P2235652.jpg


Mπραβο Φωτη!!!Οπως παντα ησουν εκει.Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες

----------


## TOM

Η ομορφη αναχωρησε για την πατρα!!!!Θα εχουμε την ευκαιρια να την ξαναδουμε εδω στο ιονιο...παντως αν και καταχειμωνο για την ακτοπλοια και γενικοτερα εχει αποκτηση μεγαλο ενδιαφερον καραβολατρικα.

----------


## CORFU

σωστοs ο φιλοs ΤΟΜ :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και όπως λέει το AIS του αύριο το πρωΐ στις 09.00 θα είναι εκεί. Ετοιμάστε τις μηχανές :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 39 24-02-2011.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Πάλι θα πάρω τα βουνά με τον τηλεφακό.........¶ντε να έρθει ο ξάδερφος ιθάκη για παρέα........

----------


## ιθακη

> Πάλι θα πάρω τα βουνά με τον τηλεφακό.........¶ντε να έρθει ο ξάδερφος ιθάκη για παρέα........


Μην με μπριζοσεις,γιατι δεν το εχω τιποτα,τωρα που τελειωσε η εξεταστικη,και απο μαρουλι τιποτα ακομα....

----------


## Ergis

Πολυ καλες επιδοσεις σημερα το *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ* προσπαθοντας φυσικα να πλησιασει αυτες των *OLYMPIC CHAMPION-HELLENIC SPIRIT*.
Μεχρι *24,1 κομβους* πηγε και δειχνει να βρισκεται σε καλη κατασταση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το θεμα ειναι να πηγαινει μονιμα πανω απο 24.1 και οχι στιγμιαια, οπως τοτε στα πρωτα της βηματα στη γραμμη Πειραιας-Χανια επι Hellenic. Τοτε αρχικα πηγαινε 25 και μετα απο λιγο καιρο 24.5 σταθερα.

----------


## Trakman

Η υπέροχη Αριάδνη αναχωρεί και πάλι για Ανκόνα!

Trakakis_P2251308.jpg Trakakis_P2251337.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

H υπέροχη Αριάδνη.......απαστράπτουσα δια χειρός Trakman. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Surprised:  :Cool: .

----------


## konigi

> H υπέροχη Αριάδνη.......απαστράπτουσα δια χειρός Trakman. Ευχαριστούμε.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πυροβολάτε με φωτογραφίες της μπουμπούς...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## CORFU

για ολουs τουs φιλουs το σημερινο περασμα απο τα στενα Κερκυραs-Aλβανιαs :Wink: 

27-2-11 026.JPG27-2-11 034.JPG27-2-11 021.JPG27-2-11 025.JPGκαι οι φωτο :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Αψογος....!!!

----------


## CORFU

27-2-11 035.JPG27-2-11 027.JPG27-2-11 041.JPG
για τουs φιλουs Παντελη Νικολα Tom Trakman Akis Dionisis :Wink:

----------


## parianos

corfu, υπεροχες οι φωτο σου.....

----------


## ithakos

Ανταποδίδω με το πέρασμα του από Ιθάκη.......


DSC_7785.JPG
DSC_7821.JPG
DSC_7769.JPG
DSC_7784.JPG
DSC_7818.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κούκλα κατεβαίνει λυγερή και φορτσάτη.  :Surprised:  :Cool: 
Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη :Wink: .

----------


## CORFU

και τελοs αγωναs με τον Σοφοκλη για το πιο θα φτασει πρωτο στην Ηγουμενιτσα :Cool: 
27-2-11 061.JPG
που τελικα δεν καταφερε να το περασει

----------


## GameManiacGR

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες απο τους φίλους corfu & ithakos!Μπράβο!

----------


## Ergis

> και τελοs αγωναs με τον Σοφοκλη για το πιο θα φτασει πρωτο στην Ηγουμενιτσα
> 27-2-11 061.JPG
> που τελικα δεν καταφερε να το περασει


ενας αγωνας καταδικασμενος μαλλον :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ευχαριστουμε για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες παιδια.
ας ελπισουμε το πλοιο να συνεχισει να ταξιδευει στις θαλασσες μας......(δεδομενου οτι δεν γνωριζουμε κατι για το μελλον τοσο της εταιριας του οσο και για το ιδιο....)

----------


## CORFU

27-2-11 037.JPGσαν αυτην λιγεs :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά........*ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ.*

----------


## Trakman

Η Αριάδνη λίγα λεπτά μετά την αποψινή άφιξή της!

Trakakis_P2271526.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Η Αριάδνη λίγα λεπτά μετά την αποψινή άφιξή της!
> 
> Trakakis_P2271526.jpg


...ζωγραφιά...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η Αριάδνη λίγα λεπτά μετά την αποψινή άφιξή της!
> 
> Trakakis_P2271526.jpg


¶ντε τώρα να πας για ύπνο :Wink:  :Surprised: . Ευχαριστούμεεεεε:roll:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πυροβολάτε με φωτογραφίες, έχω τα υπογλώσια δίπλα μου!!!!!
Σιγά μη πάμε για ύπνο με τέτοιες φωτογραφίες!!!!! Όλες είναι μία και μία!!!!!
Συγχαρητήρια σε ΌΛΟΥΣ σας!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

οταν ξεκινησουν οι "ολυμπιονικες" ξανα δρομολογια προφανως θα επιστρεψει στο περαμα ετσι;;η μηπως υπαρχει καμια εξεληξη γενικα;γιατιπολυ ησυχια επεσε....

----------


## gpap2006

Το Σάββατο τελειώνει τα δρομολόγια στην Αδριατική και την ίδια μέρα ξεκινά το CHAMPION. To SPIRIT ξεκίνησε από χθες.

----------


## Ergis

ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση συναδελφε..

κυριοι της ΑΝΕΚ,εχω να σας κανω μια προταση..... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
ARIADNE-9 copy.jpg
η φωτογραφια ειναι δικια μου

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση συναδελφε..
> 
> κυριοι της ΑΝΕΚ,εχω να σας κανω μια προταση.....
> ARIADNE-9 copy.jpg
> η φωτογραφια ειναι δικια μου


 Καλή η πρόταση, αλλά νομίζω ότι το φουγάρο με τα δελφίνια θα ήταν καλύτερο, ή πορτοκαλί χρώματος με μπλε σκούρο τα δελφίνια... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

το σκεπτικο μου ηταν το εξης,οτι "ναι κυρια ΑΝΕΚ,το πλοιο ειναι δικο μας και το εχετε προσορινα",ασχετα οτι δεν ειναι ετσι......

----------


## akaluptos

Βρηκαμε παλι την ευκαιρια να δουμε το πιο ομορφο σκαρι μας στην Ηγουμενιτσα... Πολυ ομορφο και γοητευτικο πλοιο...  Παιδια δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φοτο της Αριαδνης απο Ηγουμενιτσα... (Το παθαινω σχεδον συνεχεια και εχω ξενερωσει..., προσπαθω για ολα τα πλοια ματαια ομως... :Sad: )...  :Mad:

----------


## ithakos

Να ρωτήσω τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του Αριάδνη είναι το σαββάτο με άφιξη στην πάτρα η με αναχώρηση;;

----------


## ιθακη

> Να ρωτήσω τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του Αριάδνη είναι το σαββάτο με άφιξη στην πάτρα η με αναχώρηση;;


οπως και να εχει τυχερε θα μπορεσεις να το φωτογραφησεις,παρεα με τον βασσιλια καρναβαλο....

----------


## gpap2006

Στις 5 το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου φτάνει Πάτρα σύμφωνα με τα ωράρια.

----------


## ithakos

> Στις 5 το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου φτάνει Πάτρα σύμφωνα με τα ωράρια.


Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες θα είμαι εκεί........

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Βρηκαμε παλι την ευκαιρια να δουμε το πιο ομορφο σκαρι μας στην Ηγουμενιτσα... Πολυ ομορφο και γοητευτικο πλοιο...  Παιδια δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φοτο της Αριαδνης απο Ηγουμενιτσα... (Το παθαινω σχεδον συνεχεια και εχω ξενερωσει..., προσπαθω για ολα τα πλοια ματαια ομως...)...


 Τι πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις?? Μήπως δεν τις έχεις στην σωστή ανάλυση??
Κάνε τις φωτογραφίες σου σε ανάλυση 1200-900 και ανέβαστες σαν συνημένες στο μήνυμα σου! 
Είναι εύκολο...

----------


## Νικόλας

μια φορά και έναν καιρό στην Ηγουμενίτσα !

P1110352.jpg
για τους φίλους της !! :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> Παιδια δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φοτο της Αριαδνης απο Ηγουμενιτσα... (Το παθαινω σχεδον συνεχεια και εχω ξενερωσει..., προσπαθω για ολα τα πλοια ματαια ομως...)...


Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα αναρτηθούν οδηγίες βήμα - βήμα για το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> μια φορά και έναν καιρό στην Ηγουμενίτσα !
> 
> P1110352.jpg
> για τους φίλους της !!


 Εξαιρετικότατη φωτογραφία από την Ηγουμενίτσα!!! :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

ε αφού σου άρεσε πάρε και άλλη μία(νομίζω την έχω ξαναβάλει?? :Confused: )
P1040192.jpg
αν και η Ηγουμενίτσα την πάτησε από την Θεσσαλονίκη-(ια) σας την αφιερώνει με όλη την αγάπη της 8) :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ε αφού σου άρεσε πάρε και άλλη μία(νομίζω την έχω ξαναβάλει??)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125165
> αν και η Ηγουμενίτσα την πάτησε από την Θεσσαλονίκη-(ια) σας την αφιερώνει με όλη την αγάπη της 8)


Και αυτή η φώτο εξαιρετική από τον φίλτατο Νίκο!!!
Όλες τις έχω κάνει "Save As..."
 1ον. Eσύ δεν έχεις σκοπό να με αφήσεις να πάω για ύπνο!!! :Razz: 
2ον. Έχεις βάλει μία παραπλήσια με αυτή! Το θυμάμαι αυτό!

----------


## Νικόλας

την έκανα δηλαδή την πατάτα μου :mrgreen:
ύπνος ??τη λέξη είναι αυτή(έτσι όπως είμαι εγώ σήμερα σιγά μην κοιμηθώ  :Razz: )
πάρε και άλλη μία
P1110354.jpg

Υ.Γ αυτή την έχω ξαναβάλει συγνώμη !

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> την έκανα δηλαδή την πατάτα μου :mrgreen:
> ύπνος ??τη λέξη είναι αυτή(έτσι όπως είμαι εγώ σήμερα σιγά μην κοιμηθώ )
> πάρε και άλλη μία
> P1110354.jpg
> 
> Υ.Γ αυτή την έχω ξαναβάλει συγνώμη !


 Ας την ξανάβαλες... Σκασίλα σου...:mrgreen: :Cool: 
Όλες είναι μία και μία...!!!

----------


## Ergis

> μια φορά και έναν καιρό στην Ηγουμενίτσα !
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125159
> για τους φίλους της !!


σαν φιλος του ομορφου πλοιου σε ευχαριστω πολυ *Νικολα*.

βλεπω οτι το *olympic champion* δεν εχει ξεκινησει και κανω μια υποθεση παρηγοροντας τον εαυτο μου. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
μηπως το καθαριζουν εσωτερικα και γιαυτο καθυστερει η δρομολογιση του και παραμεινει στην θεση του το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ;
και γινει και το αντιστοιχο και για το *hellenic spirit*;
Λεω εγω τωρα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο της κούκλας Αριάδνης απο το φίλο Νικόλα και τον ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Surprised:  :Razz: .

----------


## Ergis

Το *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  μολις επεστρεψε στο λιμανι της *ΠΑΤΡΑΣ*....
Αγνωστο (σε εμας) το μελλον του :Sad:  :Sad: ......

----------


## georginio

Με τα λεφτα που πηραν οι Ανεκ και η Χελλενικ πιστευω πως το πλοιο θα παραμεινει στο Αιγαιο!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Με τα λεφτα που πηραν οι Ανεκ και η Χελλενικ πιστευω πως το πλοιο θα παραμεινει στο Αιγαιο!


 Από το στόμα σου και το πληκτρολόγιο σου, στου Θεού και των εταιριών το αφτί!!! :Cool:

----------


## CORFU

για το φιλο Αki :Wink: 
27-2-11 033.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή είναι πόζα κούκλαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς :Wink:  :Surprised: . Ευχαριστούμε Βαγγέλη.:roll:

----------


## johny18

Φίλε corfu τέλεια φωτό ....

----------


## Trakman

Η κούκλα αποχαιρέτησε πάλι την Πάτρα, έρχεται στα μέρη σας...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> για το φιλο Αki
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125291


 Eξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Οτι και να πεις, λίγο είναι!!  :Cool: :grin:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη με 23,5 knots σε 40 λεπτά θα είναι Πειραιά. :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Aνάμεσα στο Νήσος Χίος και στο Prinsses Τ χώθηκε.

----------


## johny18

Μακάρι να ακούσουμε καλά νέα για αυτό το πλοίο γιατί είναι κρίμα να κάθεται ένα τέτοιο πλοίο αλλά κρίμα είναι να το χάσουμε κιόλας ...:roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε polykas και το Nautilia.gr ήταν εκεί για να αποθανατήσει την κούκλα. 
Αρκετή ώρα πριν φαινόταν η σιλουέτα του αλλά λόγο συννεφιάς δεν μπορούσα να το φωτογραφήσω ανοικτά του Πειραιά που ερχόταν. Στις 10.47 ήταν πλέον στη δίαυλο (1η φωτο) και 11.09 είχε δέσει, με γρήγορες και μανιτζέβελες κινήσεις.
Χαρισμένες σε σένα, Akis Dionisis, Trakman, CORFU, EN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, Leo, sylver23, johny18, georginio  και λους τους φίλους της κούκλας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 42.jpgΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 60.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίος ο Παντελής!!!
Εξαιρετικές Φωτογραφίες!!!8)

----------


## georginio

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή για την αφιέρωση
Είναι τέλειες! Όπως πάντα! :Razz:

----------


## johny18

Να σαι καλά ευχαριστώ !!! Είναι τέλειες οι φωτο ... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Μπραβο σου Παντελή...!! Αψογες φωτογραφίες με τελειες γωνίες λήψης που αναδυκνείουν τα προσόντα της κούκλας...!!!

----------


## polykas

¶φιξη της όμορφης Αριάδνης στο Πέραμα... :Very Happy: 

Για τον καλό φίλο Παντελή.

CSC_0606.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο για την ωραία φωτο & αφιέρωση. Αν έκανες ζουμ στην Κυνόσουρα θα μ' έβλεπες :Wink: .

----------


## ithakos

H προτελευταία άφιξη της Αριάδνης στην Πάτρα για φέτος.......να σημειώσω ότι το πλοίο είναι σχετικά αργό στις μανούβρες....


100_1303.JPG
100_1309.JPG
100_1297.JPG
100_1300.JPG
100_1306.JPG

----------


## ithakos

Συννέχεια......
100_1347.JPG
100_1338.JPG
100_1316.JPG
100_1334.JPG
100_1346.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως προχθές που ήλθε και άραξε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ ανάμεσα στο Princess T & Νήσος Χίος μπήκε πολύ γρήγορα :Wink:  :Cool: .

----------


## Ergis

> *να σημειώσω ότι το πλοίο είναι σχετικά αργό στις μανούβρες....*


ισως να παιζει ρολο και το λιμανι καθως εχω την αισθηση οτι δεν ειναι και το πιο ανετο για πλοια τετοιου μεγεθους.

σευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες που μοιραστηκες μαζι μας :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όχι φίλε Εργης το λιμάνι είναι μεγάλο και δέχετε πλοία μεγαλύτερα και απο την κούκλα.
Κάποιος άλλος είναι ο λόγος και μόνο ο Cpt ή κάποιος γνώστης μπορεί να μας απαντήσει (Trakman;; :Wink: .
Ας δούμε την κούκλα σε άλλη μια πόζα της στις 06/03/2011 Χαρισμένη σε Εργης, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, Leo, Trakman, Appia_1978, CORFU, polykas, Akis Dionisis, ithakos, GameManiacGR, georginio, johny18, Γιάννης Φ, Νικόλας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: :roll:


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 46.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> H προτελευταία άφιξη της Αριάδνης στην Πάτρα για φέτος.......να σημειώσω ότι το πλοίο είναι σχετικά αργό στις μανούβρες....
> 
> 
> 100_1303.JPG
> 100_1309.JPG
> 100_1297.JPG
> 100_1300.JPG
> 100_1306.JPG


ευχαριστουμε Ανδρεα για το ρεπορταζ απο την καρναβαλικη Πατρα....τελικα ξαδερφε το μετανιωσα πικρα που δεν κατεβηκα...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πυροβόλα Παντελή!! :Cool:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Όχι φίλε Εργης το λιμάνι είναι μεγάλο και δέχετε πλοία μεγαλύτερα και απο την κούκλα.
> Κάποιος άλλος είναι ο λόγος και μόνο ο Cpt ή κάποιος γνώστης μπορεί να μας απαντήσει (Trakman;;.
> Ας δούμε την κούκλα σε άλλη μια πόζα της στις 06/03/2011 Χαρισμένη σε Εργης, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, Leo, Trakman, Appia_1978, CORFU, polykas, Akis Dionisis, ithakos, GameManiacGR, georginio, johny18, Γιάννης Φ, Νικόλας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:roll:
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125722


Δεν χρειάζονται λόγια.....!!! Παντελής=Εγγυηση....!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στην Σούδα 
Για τον akis dionisis, pantelis2009 Konigi ithakos kai Trakman
ariandh.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο και ανταποδίδω με μιά πλωράτη της κούκλας στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας φωτογραφημένη απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, Akis Dionisis, Γιάννης Φ, Trakman, Konigi, ithakos, Εργης, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, CORFU, polykas, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους της κούκλας. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 44.jpg

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο και ανταποδίδω με μιά πλωράτη της κούκλας στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας φωτογραφημένη απο την Κυνόσουρα.
> Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, Akis Dionisis, Γιάννης Φ, Trakman, Konigi, ithakos, Εργης, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, CORFU, polykas, Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους της κούκλας.
> 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 44.jpg


 Αχχχ αυτή η πλώρη....!!! Σκιζει τα κυματα σαν βούτηρο...!!! Κατ'εμε το μόνο αρνητικό που βρίσκω σε αυτό το καράβι είναι οι πολύ στενές καμπίνες του.. Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή...!!!:-D

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παρα πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σας!! 
Πυροβολάτεεεεεεε.......!!!!!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## konigi

Να σαι καλα φίλε Παντελή και εσυ και ο Αρχηγός!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις!!!
Εκπληκτικές φώτος!!

----------


## Ergis

να ευχαριστησω και εγω με την σειρα μου τα παιδια για τις αφιερωσεις τους.

Η κουκλα φαινεται αρκετα ταλαιπωρημένη....
για να δουμε,θα την καλοπησουν ξανα η θα περιμενουμε κανεναν αγοραστη να ενδιαφερθει....

----------


## panthiras1

Το να αντικαταστήσει το ΛΑΤΩ στο τέλος του χρόνου;.......

----------


## konigi

> Το να αντικαταστήσει το ΛΑΤΩ στο τέλος του χρόνου;.......


Πολυ δύσκολο έως ακατόρθωτο.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

πολύ καλή ιδέα! αρκεί κ η ανέκ να συμφωνήσει όμως......ή η εταιρεία του......

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έλπίζουμε να μη φύγουν εκτός Ελλάδος  αυτό  και το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ.Σκέφτομαι εταιρείες που θα τις ενδιέφεραν αλλά χλωμό...

----------


## vinman

...έξω απο τις Αλβανικές ακτές (σε μία μακρινή δυστυχώς φωτογραφία)στις 7 Δεκεμβρίου...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126029

Για τους Akis Dionisis,Eργης και Pantelis2009

----------


## ιθακη

Μανο,οσο και μακρυνη να ειναι,δεν παυει να ειναι πολυ ωραια φωτο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε vinman και ανταποδίδω με μια μακρινή και με όχι καθαρό ουρανό στο Πέραμα :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη επείσης σε Akis Dionisis, Maroulis Nikos, Εργης, konigi, Γιάννης Φ, Appia_1978, CORFU, polykas, Trakman, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη αι όλους τους φίλους της κούκλας :Cool:  :Surprised: .


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 45.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Είστε άπαιχτοι με τις φοβερές φωτογραφίες σας!!!
Συνεχίστε...

----------


## CORFU

καποιο νεο για το πλοιο?????????
27-2-11 031.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κούκλα φίλε CORFU είναι ακόμη αραγμένη στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. :Sad: 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους οπαδούς της. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 51.jpg

----------


## trelaras

Και είμαστε πολλοί Παντελή! :Very Happy:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

'ΒΑΣΑΝΟ΄ΤΩΝ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΩΝ!!! - 'ΜΠΑΛΑΝΤΕΡ' ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλα τα πλοία γράφουν υπέροχα στο φακό σου, ότι καιρό και να έχει. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## johny18

¶λλο ένα εκπληκτικό βίντεο sea pilot . Ευχαριστούμε !!!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 2009

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτές φίλε SEA_PILOT δεν είναι μόνο αναμνήσεις, είναι και ασκήσεις ακριβείας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .
Ευχαριστούμε για το υπέροχο βίντεο.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Τι μπορεί να πεί κανείς.ΑΞΙΟΙ ναυτικοί,σ ενα καλό καράβι,και ολα αυτά φαίνονται και αναδεικνύονται με ενα υπέροχο βίντεο.

----------


## johny18

Φίλε sea pilot εκπληκτικό !!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## MARGARITIS24

ΕΤΣΙ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ :Wink: 
ΥΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ...

----------


## CORFU

> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 2009


 φοβερο video αλλα μπορει καποιοs να μου πει γιατι το βαπορι εκανε αυτη την σβουρα??

----------


## pantelis2009

Aς το δούμε στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας στις 06/03/2011. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, Maroulis Nikos, Εργης, konigi, Γιάννης Φ, Appia_1978, CORFU, polykas, Trakman, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, vinman, SEA_PILOT, Leonardos.B, minoan και όλους τους φίλους της κούκλας :Razz: 


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 52.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 2009


 Φιλε SEA PILOT εξαιρετικο βιντεο !!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## georginio

Καλα νεα για το πλοιο καθως κατα 99% θα πραγματοποιηθει η "παραδοσιακη" πλεον ναυλωση στην Αλγερια!

----------


## MARGARITIS24

(:grin:εκανε την σβουρα για να το ανεβασουμε στο you tube:-D)
επρεπε να γινουν κατι δουλειες στην αριστερη μερια κ επρεπε να γυρισει

----------


## CORFU

27-2-11 039.JPG
με φοντο την Αλβανια :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

Αχχχ, λατρεμένη ακτοπλοϊα, φτάσαμε να χαιρόμαστε με τέτοιες ειδήσεις...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά υπέροχη πλώρη. :Wink:  Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της :Very Happy: .


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 61 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## johny18

Φίλε Παντελή υπέροχη φωτογραφία !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας για αλλη μια χρονια θα ναυλωθει στην ALGERIE FERRIES :Very Happy: 
Τουλαχιστον τα πραγματα δειχνουν οτι αποφευγει την πωληση.
ειναι σημαντικο χαρτι για την ΑΝΕΚ,δεν πιστευω οτι θα το αφησει να φυγει...

Οι συριανοι να ετοιμασουν τις φωτογραφικες τους.....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αποφυγή πώλησης... Αυτό ακούγεται πάρα πολύ καλό!
Πάράλληλα με την ΑΡΙ¶ΔΝΗ, *φανταστείτε* [λέμε τώρα] να ναυλωθεί κάπου έξω ένα από τα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ και το ΈΛΥΡΟΣ [όπως είπα, λέμε τώρα] αλλά και ο "ΧΟΝΤΡΟΣ" που και αυτός νομίζω είναι σίγουρος για φέτος! 
Μιλάμε για τρελλά έσοδα στην εταιρία από τις ναυλώσεις φέτος!!!
Μία από την επιχείρηση Λιβύη, μία από τις διάφορες ναυλώσεις κ.ο.κ.
Νομίζω πως με τις ναυλώσεις έχει βρει την χαρά της η ΑΝΕΚ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## georginio

Κατι ξερεις και το λες φιλε Ακη?Γιατι το Ελυρος ειναι στο στοχαστρο ναυλωσης! :Surprised:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Κατι ξερεις και το λες φιλε Ακη?Γιατι το Ελυρος ειναι στο στοχαστρο ναυλωσης!


Τι?? Θα το ναυλώσουν και αυτό?? 
Όχι δεν ξέρω τίποτα, απλά υπόθεση έκανα μιας και το ΈΛΥΡΟΣ είναι ένα από τα ποιο καινούργια πλοία της εταιρίας, οπότε αν το ναύλωναν κι αυτό θα είχαν περισσότερα έσοδα στα ταμεία από τη ναύλωση ενός άλλου πλοίου [π.χ. ΛΑΤΩ]  :Wink:

----------


## georginio

Kαι ομως φιλε μου εχει γινει προταση και μαλιστα παρα πολυ καλη!Αλλα το σκεφτεται ο "μεγαλος" γιατι δεν εχουν πως να καλυψουν τα Χανια!Επισης το 2011 πιθανοτατα να ειναι και η τελευταια χρονια του "Λατω" στις θαλασσες μας!Χιλια συγγνωμη για το off topic.

Οσο για την κουκλαρα,εμαθα οτι δεν δρομολογηθηκε λογω καταναλωσης και λογω στρατηγικης της εταιρειας!!!!Ναι....και εγω ξαφνιαστηκα μολις το ακουσα! :Surprised:

----------


## gpap2006

Ας ναυλώσουν το ΟΡΑΙΖΟΝ που θα κάθεται.

----------


## georginio

Εχουν και το Ροδος που καθεται (μεχρι να τελειωσουν τα παζαρια της πωλησης του) αλλα ουτε αυτο κανει!Τα Χανια θελουν κρεβατια γιατι το καλοκαιρι η γραμμη βαραει πρωτοκολλα 70 απο τις 90 μερες και δυστυχως ουτε το Ροδος,αλλα ουτε και ο Οριζοντας εχουν τα καταλληλα προσοντα!Επισης ειναι και τα λεφτα που θα ζητησει η Αττικα!

----------


## polykas

Πέραμα 9-4-2011.


Τρίτη πρωί δεξαμενισμό στο Νεώρειον Σύρου... :Very Happy: 

DSC_0194.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κούκλα πηγαίνοντας στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 06/03. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε polykas, gpap2006, georginio, Akis Dionisis, Εργης, johny18, konigi, Maroulis Nikos, Γιάννης Φ, Appia_1978, CORFU, Trakman, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, vinman, SEA_PILOT, Leonardos.B, minoan και όλους τους φίλους της κούκλας :Razz: .



ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 43.jpg

----------


## Ergis

τους ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ φιλους της......
Σευχαριστω πολυ παντελη.

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## pantelis2009

Για τους φίλους Εργης, minoan και τους ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ φίλους της :Wink:  :Razz: .


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 58.jpg

----------


## georginio

Παντελη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή για την αφιερωση...!  Αχ αυτές οι λήψεις σου...! Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα...!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> .............. και τους ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ φίλους της.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 129344


 Αν σου βαστάει, μέτρησέ μας..... :Razz:

----------


## trelaras

Θα χάσει το μέτρημα....:grin:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλύτερα να μετρήσω .....................προβατάκια:roll:.

----------


## Leo

Συριανοί..... απλώστε το κόκκινο χαλί, έρχεται ένα ακόμη στολίδι που θα στολίσει την Ερμούπολη!!!! Ετοιμαστείτε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Συριανοί..... απλώστε το κόκκινο χαλί, έρχεται ένα ακόμη στολίδι που θα στολίσει την Ερμούπολη!!!! Ετοιμαστείτε


 @Leo έχεις μυστική Αποστολή υψίστης σημασίας!!! Φεύγεις κι εσύ για Σύρο για φωτογραφική κάλυψη!!!8) :Razz: :-D

----------


## Leo

> @Leo έχεις μυστική Αποστολή υψίστης σημασίας!!! Φεύγεις κι εσύ για Σύρο για φωτογραφική κάλυψη!!!8):-D


Κι΄εσύ ¶κη επειδή δεν έχει τρένο στην Σύρο δεν εξαιρείσαι... να πας, να πας, να παααααας :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Κι΄εσύ ¶κη επειδή δεν έχει τρένο στην Σύρο δεν εξαιρείσαι... να πας, να πας, να παααααας


 Όοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοταν με αξιώσει ο Θεός να ξανακατέβω στα μέρη σας, θα πάμε μαζί!!!
[Ένας χρόνος πέρασε και δεν ξεχνώ πόσο ωραία περάσαμε...8):-D]
Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε... :Wink: 
DSC02639b1(1).JPG

----------


## Leo

Το χαλί τελικά ήτανε Μπλέ...  :Wink: 

Η επίσημη πρώτη, τα μαργαριτάρια μετά....
ARIADNI_SYROS.jpg

----------


## georginio

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απορω με αυτη την αποφαση δεξαμενισμου στη Συρο!πρωτη φορα συμβαινει για πλοιο της Ανεκ!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Εαν θυμάμαι καλά πέρυσι ο Πρέβελης είχε δεξαμενιστεί στην Σύρο.

----------


## konigi

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απορω με αυτη την αποφαση δεξαμενισμου στη Συρο!πρωτη φορα συμβαινει για πλοιο της Ανεκ!


Kαι παλιότερα τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι και ΙΙ.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι είχε και κάποιο ατύχημα,καθώς δεν είχε κάτσει καλά στα βάζα και στα υποστηλώματα και είχε γύρει νομίζω στο πλάι.
Αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος διορθώστε με.
Με συγχωρειτε που βγήκα εκτός θέματος.

----------


## samurai

Σωστά θυμάσαι φίλε konigi, γι' αυτό και η ΑΝΕΚ απο τότε πάει Ελευσίνα  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέχρι να αρχίσουν να μας βομβαρδίζουν οι φίλοι απο τη Σύρο με φωτο της κούκλας, ας τη δούμε πως διαγράφη το καλλίγραμμο κορμί της στη νοτιαδούρα που επικρατούσε εκείνη την ημέρα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη στους ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ φίλους της. :Razz: 


ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 47.jpg

----------


## proussos

DSCN4532.jpg DSCN4535.jpg

*Επειδή είστε ανυπόμονοι...σκέφτηκα να κάνω την αρχή !*
*Cpt Leo...όλοι καμάρωναν το βαπόρι στην πρωτεύουσα των Κυκλάδων.*
*Παντελή...είναι top model η Κυρία !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε proussos για τις υπέροχες φωτο της κούκλας :Wink: .

----------


## proussos

DSCN4526.jpg

*Για τους "ερωτοχτυπημένους"...*

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε proussos!!!! Μεγαλείααααααααα! :Wink: 

Όσον αφορά δεξαμενισμούς στο Νεώριο της Σύρου, νομίζω, εκτός των άλλων που έχετε ήδη αναφέρει ο Νίκος_V έχει και το Λατώ στην Βιολαντώ. ¶ρα του χρόνου εύχομαι να δούμε και τα Fossen-άκια!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Μεγαλεια δεν λες τιποτα cpt!!!:-D
Αναμεσα την Τηνο και την Συρο......

P4120012.JPG και μετα απο λιγο με πορεια για το Νεωριιο...P4120064.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V δώστεεεεεεεεεεεεεε :Wink: .

----------


## Nikos_V

Μια ακομη της Αριαδνης:-D
Για τους φιλους κυριο kost,Leo,Trakman{βλεπεις Γιωργακη!!!!},vinman,dokimako21,prousso,pantelis20  09,konigi,zozef,manoubra33 και φυσικα στον samourai:-D

DSC_0190.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ομόρφινε το θέμα της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ με τις φωτογραφίες από τη Σύρο!!!
Όσες μέρες θα είναι εκεί, άλλες τόσες μέρες θα ομορφαίνετε το τόπικ εδώ με φωτογραφίες της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑΣ!!! :Cool: 
Συνεχίστε.....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η κούκλα σήμερα το απόγευμα ανοιχτά της Ψυττάλειας! Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι αντάλλαξε αρκετές σφυριξιές με το Απόλλων Ελλάς οπου περνούσε εκείνη την ώρα μπροστά της!!! Για όλους τους φίλους της Αριάδνης!!!
SL383419.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που το έβαλε η κούκλα;;;; :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι αντάλλαξε αρκετές σφυριξιές με το Απόλλων Ελλάς 
> SL383419.jpg


Λογικό καθώς ο Πλοίαρχος του ΑΕ ήταν 1,5 χρόνο Ύπαρχος στην κούκλα..!

----------


## Ergis

Στην πρωτη μου δημοσιευση μετα το διαλειμμα θα αναφερθω σε ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα πλοια της ακτοπλοιας μας.
Η ομορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας μετα απο μια "παραξενη" ναυλωση στην τουρκια διπλα στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ επεστρεψε στην πατριδα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα και ειναι σε ακκινησια για αλλη μια φορα.Το μελλον του μαλλον αβεβαια,οι αποφασεις παιρνονται πλεον απο την ιταλια οποτε εκτιμω οτι δυσκολα θα εχουμε καποια νεα αμεσα και εγκυρα.
Φωτογραφικο υλικο υποσχομαι να υπαρξει πλουσιο απο μερος μου!

υσ.Καλη (νεα) αρχη να εχουμε και καλα ταξιδια!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως λέει και ο φίλος Εργης, παρ' όλο που πήγε και έκανε μερικά ταξίδια Τουρκία- Αίγυπτο, τα έκανε με τα σινιάλα που είχε απο την Αλγερία.
Ας το δούμε σε μια προχθεσινή πόζα του στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Για όλους έσας τους φίλους του :Fat: .

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 132 27-11-2012.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για αρχίστε να γεμίζετε το θέμα με φωτογραφίες της διδος ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Express Pigasos

της Αριαδνης που δεν την εχουν σεβαστει Κ Α Θ Ο Λ Ο Υ καποιοι... και δεν εννοω καραβολατρες  :Razz:   Μακαρι να μπει στα Χανια ξανα ....

----------


## leo85

To Αριάδνη στο πέραμα στις 24-11-12: :Apologetic: 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.24-11-2012.jpg 


Για όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr........ καλωσορίσαμε  :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> Όπως λέει και ο φίλος Εργης, παρ' όλο που πήγε και έκανε μερικά ταξίδια Τουρκία- Αίγυπτο, τα έκανε με τα σινιάλα που είχε απο την Αλγερία.
> Ας το δούμε σε μια προχθεσινή πόζα του στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Για όλους έσας τους φίλους του.
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 132 27-11-2012.jpg


Παντελη οφειλω να ομολογησω πως μου ελλειψαν οι φωτογραφιες σου :Smile: 
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

Αναφερθηκε κατι στο θεμα του coragio σχετικα με πιθανη ναυλωση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στην ΑΝΕΚ.
Εκτος απο το οτι το πλοιο εχει επιστρεψει "στα μαυρα του τα χαλια" στον ξενοδοχειακο τομεα,θα χρειαστουν νομιζω αρκετα χρηματα ωστε να επανελθει στα φυσιολογικα του.
Φημες;

----------


## ιθακη

> Αναφερθηκε κατι στο θεμα του coragio σχετικα με πιθανη ναυλωση του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στην ΑΝΕΚ.
> Εκτος απο το οτι το πλοιο εχει επιστρεψει "στα μαυρα του τα χαλια" στον ξενοδοχειακο τομεα,θα χρειαστουν νομιζω αρκετα χρηματα ωστε να επανελθει στα φυσιολογικα του.
> Φημες;


Εγω που στο θέμα του coragio είπα το 




> Και κρατάμε και μία πισινή μήπως έχουμε καμία απρόσμενη "παρουσία" κάποιου παλαιού γνωστού


δεν εννοούσα το Αριάδνη.....

----------


## despo

Στην 'εμπόλεμη' κατάσταση που επικρατεί τον τελευταίο καιρό στην Ελλένικ, δεν νομίζω να ξαναδούμε πλοίο της να ναυλώνεται στην Ανεκ.

----------


## Marioukos

Ionian King-Ariadne... 15-01-2011.jpg  :Mask:   :Mask:   :Mask: 
Ionian King-Ariadne... 15-01-2011...

----------


## Aquaman

> Ionian King-Ariadne... 15-01-2011.jpg   
> Ionian King-Ariadne... 15-01-2011...



Φοβερη φωτο,ατμοσφαιρικη,τα σουλουπια των πλοιων φαινονται ακομα πιο επιβλητικα.

----------


## Ergis

> Ionian King-Ariadne... 15-01-2011.jpg   
> Ionian King-Ariadne... 15-01-2011...


Εκθαμποτικη φωτογραφια Μαριε!
Υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε "τα 2 πλοια στην* χρυση* εποχη τους"...
Τα πραγματα δυστυχως δεν πηγαν καλα και για τα 2 πλοια....
Χρονια Πολλα σε ολη την παρεα!

----------


## ithakos

Η φωτογραφία Μάριε αξίζει πολλά μπράβο...είναι εξαιρετική και μας δείχνει μία στιγμή που δεν θα επαναληφθεί.......

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον φίλο τον marioukos, Εργης και Akis Dionisis Αριάδνη στην Πάτρα.
ariandipatra.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ανταποδίδω άμεσα με μία αναχώρηση της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, όταν μας έκανε τη τιμή να μας επισκεφθεί στη θέση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ !!!  :Very Happy:  :Cool: 
DSC02188_edited (1)-2.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Για τον φίλο τον marioukos, Εργης και Akis Dionisis Αριάδνη στην Πάτρα.
> ariandipatra.jpg


σέυχαριστω πολυ Νικο!!

----------


## ithakos

Έχουμε κάποια εξέλιξη για την τύχη του πλοίου...???

----------


## superfast v

Οπως?Ειναι ναυλωμενο και εκτελει δρομολογια στην Τουρκια.Δεν αγνοειται η τυχη του..Αργοτερα θα ναυλωθει καπου αλλου..Ετσι πανε αυτα,δεν θα το δουμε και στη Ραφηνα.. :Sour:

----------


## leo85

Το Αριάδνη τελείωσε  με τα δρομολόγια στην Τουρκία και είναι στο πέραμα.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 28-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η όμορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στις 04-06-2012 έχοντας μπει στη δίαυλο πηγαίνοντας για΄Πέραμα, φωτογραφημένη με φόντο το Ικόνιο απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Για τους πολλούς φίλους της.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 102 04-06-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

η Αριαδναρα στον προλιμενα εκεινη την ομορφη μερα που ηρθε...αφιερωμενη σε οσους την αγαπανε..και ειδικοτερα στον Εργη που εχω καταλαβει οτι της εχει μια ιδιαιτερη αγαπη!! 

Ελπιζω καποτε να τη ξαναδουμε σε δρομολογια....

----------


## Ergis

> η Αριαδναρα στον προλιμενα εκεινη την ομορφη μερα που ηρθε...αφιερωμενη σε οσους την αγαπανε..και ειδικοτερα στον Εργη που εχω καταλαβει οτι της εχει μια ιδιαιτερη αγαπη!! 
> 
> Ελπιζω καποτε να τη ξαναδουμε σε δρομολογια....


Με εχετε καταλαβει ολοι σας... :Smile: ..αν και δεν νομιζω οτι ειμαι ο μονος.
Την Αρχοντιά και την Ομορφια αυτου του πλοιου δεν πιστευω οτι την εχει κανενα αλλο πλοιο στην ακτοπλοια μας...(οπως και την αδικια)

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις αφιερωσεις σας.
Ελπιζω να βρει επιτελους τον ρολο που του αξιζει αυτο το πλοιο ειτε εντος ειτε εκτος συνορων....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με την shippax η Algerie Ferries ψάχνει γιά αγορά ΕΓ/ΟΓ κάτω της 5ετίας.
Δλδ όταν γίνει αυτό,η ναύλωση του βαποριού πάει περίπατο...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μηπως να το βαλουνε τιποτα Χανια επιτελους ξανα το πλοιο?

----------


## despo

Στην Ελλένικ ανήκει το πλοίο, αρα να πάει στα Χανιά, είναι το μόνο που προσωπικά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται με τίποτα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλά θα ήταν γιά Χανιά ή τεσπά όπου αλλού μπορούσε να βρει πιό σταθερή απασχόληση.Πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει η σχέση ΑΝΕΚ με ΗSW γιατί αν μιλάμε γιά ναύλωση στην ΑΝΕΚ δεν το βλέπω.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το ξερω πως ειναι ο,τι πιο δυσκολο...αλλα πιστευω πως του ταιριαζει σα γραμμη...

----------


## Express Pigasos

:Couple Inlove:  :Angel:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δε θα μου φαινόταν άσχημη ιδέα να ξαναγυρνούσε στα χέρια της ΑΝΕΚ και να πήγαινε παρέα με τον "χοντρό" στη ναύλωση...
Όποιος κατάλαβε,κατάλαβε τι υπονοώ...  :Wink:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Να μπει Χανια εννοεις?

----------


## Giovanaut

Πάντως δεν νομίζω οτι το πρόβλημα στο να το ναύλωνε η ΑΝΕΚ, θα ήταν ο ναύλος, αλλά μάλλον το οτι ο Ιταλός έδωσε το παρόν πριν κάτι μήνες... Δεν νομίζω πως η ΑΝΕΚ πλήρωνε πολλά για ναύλα....  :Wink:

----------


## Ilias 92

> Δε θα μου φαινόταν άσχημη ιδέα να ξαναγυρνούσε στα χέρια της ΑΝΕΚ και να πήγαινε παρέα με τον "χοντρό" στη ναύλωση...
> Όποιος κατάλαβε,κατάλαβε τι υπονοώ...



Τι υπονοείς??

----------


## pantelis2009

Η όμορφη Αριάδνη παραμένει δεμένη στη ΝΑΥΣΙ με τα σινιάλα της Algerie Ferries.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 135 20-03-2013.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Η όμορφη Αριάδνη παραμένει δεμένη στη ΝΑΥΣΙ


Για πόσο ακόμα;; :Apologetic:

----------


## High1

Μέχρι να φύγει και πάλι για Αλγερία!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ακούστηκε τίποτα πότε θα φύγει ??

----------


## captain sot

Γεια σας νέος στο φόρουμ. Να ρωτήσω κάτι; το πλοίο παραμένει ακόμα στα χέρια της Hellenic; Έχει πωληθεί;

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Γεια σας νέος στο φόρουμ. Να ρωτήσω κάτι; το πλοίο παραμένει ακόμα στα χέρια της Hellenic; Έχει πωληθεί;


το πλοιο ανηκει στη Hellenic Seaways..αλλα ναυλωνεται Ιουνιο-Ιουλιο-Αυγουστο-Σεπτεμβριο στην Algerie Ferries

----------


## captain sot

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένας καλός μου φίλος, μου είπε ότι πουλήθηκε το βαπόρι ! έχει κανείς ακούσει κάτι σχετικό ?

----------


## alex29

ναι το πειρε η ανεζ..

----------


## Giannis G.

Ποιος το πήρε;;; :O

----------


## Apostolos

Ακούστηκε απο εταιρία Ιταλικών συμφερώντων. Η πληροφορία αναφέρει οτι πιθανή είναι και το Ν. Χίος θα ακολουθήσει

----------


## aprovatianos

> Ακούστηκε απο εταιρία Ιταλικών συμφερώντων. Η πληροφορία αναφέρει οτι πιθανή είναι και το Ν. Χίος θα ακολουθήσει


Τι γινεται ρε παιδια? Ολα για πουλημα πανε? Και εχουμε στειλει και τοσα καραβια για σκραπ!! Δεν κραταγαμε κανενα λεω εγω....

----------


## gpap2006

Εφοσων ειχαν τη φαεινη ιδεα να μετασκευασουν σε ημεροπλοιο ενα τεραστιο βαπορι 196 μετρων τους εμεινε αμανατι..Και ταξιδευει 4 μηνες το χρονο σε τριτοκοσμικες χωρες..Τον υπολοιπο καιρο φυλα το Περαμα. Ετσι οπως ηρθαν τα πραγματα μακαρι να πωληθει σε καποιον σοβαρο παικτη μπας και ορθοποδησει το βαπορι..

----------


## aprovatianos

> Εφοσων ειχαν τη φαεινη ιδεα να μετασκευασουν σε ημεροπλοιο ενα τεραστιο βαπορι 196 μετρων τους εμεινε αμανατι..Και ταξιδευει 4 μηνες το χρονο σε τριτοκοσμικες χωρες..Τον υπολοιπο καιρο φυλα το Περαμα. Ετσι οπως ηρθαν τα πραγματα μακαρι να πωληθει σε καποιον σοβαρο παικτη μπας και ορθοποδησει το βαπορι..


Σωστα τα λες φιλε gpap2006!!Αλλα και το Νησος Χιος? Φανταζομαι οτι εχουν αναγκη το ρευστο!

----------


## High1

Kαλά, φήμες είναι ακόμη, μην τρελαινόμαστε παιδιά!!!!

----------


## καπεταν ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ

καλυτερα να ειναι φημη αυτο για το νισσος χιος γιατι ειναι απο τα καλυτερα πλοια του Β.Α αιγαιου και μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι πλοιο απο ελληνικα ναυπηγεια

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε συζήτηση που είχα με φίλους απο το Πέραμα, η κούκλα στο τέλος της άλλης εβδομάδας κατηφορίζει με τους Ιταλούς για τη Σύρο, για να γίνει επιθεώριση και να κλίση η συμφωνία. Απ' ότι έμαθα θα κάνει ταξίδια στη Δυτική Ιταλία.
Ας δούμε την όμορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ όταν στις 16-06-2012 έκανε πετρέλευση ανάμεσα Σαλαμίνα -Αίγινα φωτογραφημένη απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Για τους πολλούς φίλους τους.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 118 16-06-2012.jpg

----------


## sparti

Ναυλωση η πουλημα ?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πωλείται όπως είναι επιπλομένο, με χιλιάδες αναμνήσεις φορτωμένο...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Αναμνήσεις μεταξύ Περάματος, ναυλώσεων στην ξενιτιά και περιστασιακών σκαντζών καλύτερα ας έλειπαν φίλε μου  :Apologetic: ......  Άδοξο τέλος στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα για ένα φοβερό πλοίο που όταν  πρωτόρθε υποσχόταν πολλά. Έτσι όπως ήρθαν τα πράγματα καλύτερα να φύγει να το βλέπουμε να ταξιδεύει  περήφανο όπως το γνωρίσαμε παρά να λειτουργεί σαν παγίδα διαφόρων Σαρακοστιανών εδεσμάτων στα ύφαλα στη ΝΕΖ....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δε θα διαφωνίσω.
Το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν ζύγισαν καλά τα πράγματα όταν πρωτοήρθε το πλοίο στην Έλλαδα.

----------


## P@vlos

Αν και οι φημολογίες δινουν και παιρνουν η όμορφη Αριαδνη είναι ακόμα εκεί σε λήθαργο στην ΝΑΥΣΙ. Αυθεντικό, εντυπωσιακό Ιαπωνικό σκαρί που κάθεται. Θα μπορούσε να σταθεί σε πολλές γραμμές. Η ιδανική θα ήταν μαζί με την Έλυρο στην γραμμή των Χανιών με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ που την είχαμε δει. 

_DSC3499.jpg

----------


## shipsteward7

εκει θα ειναι μεχρι νεοτερας διοτι πωληση γιοκ!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Να πούμε ότι είναι καλό αυτό που μας λες, κακό ??
Από τη μία σίγουρα καλό διότι θα παραμείνει το πλοίο Ελλάδα, από την άλλη κακό γιατί κάθεται και δεν το εκμεταλεύεται η εταιρία του σε κάποια γραμμή έστω για το καλοκαίρι !!! 
Τόσες γραμμές υπάρχουν και τόσοι άνεργοι ναυτικοί !!! 
Έλεος ποια !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως τα σινιάλα Algerie Ferries στις μπάντες και τη τσιμινιέρα .......δεν τα έχει σβησει ακόμη. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο απο το Μπρούφας.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 137 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως τα σινιάλα Algerie Ferries στις μπάντες και τη τσιμινιέρα .......δεν τα έχει σβησει ακόμη. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο απο το Μπρούφας.
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 137 30-01-2013.jpg


Αυτό λέει κ δεν λέει κάτι.Ίσως να τα σβήσει ο επόμενος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πιό πιθανό είναι να μην ...λέει απολύτως τίποτα. Τα σινιάλα της Algerie Ferries παραμένουν συνεχώς στο πλοίο τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια, αφού δεν σβήστηκαν ούτε το φθινόπωρο του 2011 όταν είχε επιστρέψει από την ναύλωση στην Αλγερία, ούτε επίσης το φθινόπωρο του 2012. Μέχρι και με τα ίδια σινιάλα είχε δουλέψει για ένα μήνα (Οκτώβρη - Νοέμβρη 2012) στη γραμμή Τουρκίας - Αιγύπτου !!! Προφανώς οι πλοιοκτήτες του από την στιγμή που δεν το χρειάζονταν για κάποια γραμμή στην Ελλάδα, δεν μπήκαν και στα ....έξοδα να ξαναβάψουν είτε τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ είτε της HSW.

Δεν αποκλείεται πάντως η πιθανότητα (έστω και μικρή) να ξαναναυλωθεί στην Algerie Ferries και το φετινό καλοκαίρι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To πλοίο δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ΑΝΕΚ πιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως το δει κανείς......

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ανήκει στην HSW με .....ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως ανήκε και τυπικά στην ΑΝΕΚ τουλάχιστον πριν δύο χρόνια (φθινόπωρο του 2011), όταν είχε επιστρέψει από την Αλγερία και (πάλι τότε όπως έγραψα) δεν είχαν σβηστεί τα σινιάλα της Algerie.

----------


## shipsteward7

το οτι ανηκει στη hsw ειναι τυπικο και μονο αφου η διαχειρηση και των δυο εταιρειων περναει απο την ανεκ. ετσι δεν ειναι η μου φαινεται;

----------


## Ilias 92

Σφηκοφωλιά τι ψάχνεις τώρα??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το οτι ανηκει στη hsw ειναι τυπικο και μονο αφου η διαχειρηση και των δυο εταιρειων περναει απο την ανεκ. ετσι δεν ειναι η μου φαινεται;


Γιά την διαχείριση της ΗSW δεν νομίζω αλλά η ΑΝΕΚ άμεσα ή έμμεσα έχει κάποιο ποσοστό.Μπερδεμένα πράγματα...

----------


## superfast v

Πως δεν εχει και τη διαχειρηση?Αφου προεδρος και διευθυνων συμβουλος ειναι ο Βαρδινογιαννης..

----------


## shipsteward7

ετσι! αυτος κανει το γενικο κουμαντο. και για να πουμε και την αληθεια το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο απο την αρχη δεν του εκατσε καλα λογω οτι εχασε την αγορα του μεχρι να συνεδριασει στο συμβουλιο. για οσους καταλαβαινουν!!!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Γύρνα πίσω κύριε Μάκη!!!!!!!!

----------


## iclink

Ενα πλοιο που το πηρε μια εταιρεια για μια γραμμη που ποτε δεν την αφησαν να το βαλει και χωρις κανενα σχεδιασμο για αλλη χρηση του πλοιου το αποτελεσμα ειναι δεμενο ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Γύρνα πίσω κύριε Μάκη!!!!!!!!



http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h...grefurl=http:/

Δεν το βλεπω

----------


## Ilias 92

> http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h...grefurl=http:/
> 
> Δεν το βλεπω


Σε εμένα δεν βγαίνει το λίνκ τι είναι??

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ετοιμάστε 
- φωτογραφικές μηχανές, 
- κάρτες μνήμης, 
- μπαταρίες, 
- βιντεοκάμερες και 
- τρίποδες 
γιατί το πλοίο ανάβει μηχανές και ετοιμάζεται για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη απ'ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα στη θέση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και αυτό με τη σειρά του ως αντικαταστάτης του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ !!!
Τυχεροί !!!

----------


## Giannis G.

*Χμμ, το Νήσος Χιος έχει μια εκδρομή για Τήνο στις 29/6, θα την κάνει το Αριάδνη;;*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θα φανεί... Ότι πει η εταιρία.

----------


## leo85

Πότε ξεκινάει ξέρουμε.
Δεξαμενισμό δεν θα κάνει,θα έχει πιάσει από κάτω ..........  :Cocksure:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μόλις οριστικοποιηθούνε ΌΛΑ (γιατί είναι και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ σε ετοιμότητα) θα μαθευτούνε τα νέα. 
Μη κάνετε άσκοπες ερωτήσεις.

----------


## nikosnasia

Πάντως όποιο απ΄τα δυό και να μπει είναι ευτυχές γεγονός.

----------


## Ergis

Μήπως κάποιοι να ετοιμάζουν βαλίτσες;

Το πλοίο άκουσα οτι επέστρεψε απο τα ξένα σε τραγική κατάσταση.

Μπορεί κάποιος ανταποκριτής να μας πεί αν υπάρχει δραστηριότητα γύρω απο το πλοίο;

----------


## dimitris10

> *θα την κάνει το Αριάδνη;;*


Αν την κάνει το Αριάδνη, έεεεεφυγα!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## thanos75

> Πάντως όποιο απ΄τα δυό και να μπει είναι ευτυχές γεγονός.


Τι ωραία είδηση αυτή. Συμφωνώ πως όποιο και να μπει θα είναι υπέροχο κ μακάρι να γίνει κ σύντομα. Εννοείται βέβαια πως μακάρι να επιστρέψει κ το Μύκονος το συντομότερο δυνατό. Τέτοια σκαριά τα έχει ανάγκη η ακτοπλοΐα μας

----------


## pantelis2009

Η όμορφη Αριάδνη μετά απο πολύ καιρό άνοιξε το AIS. Λέτε να σημαίνει .....κάτι αυτό;;;;
Εδώ φωτο τραβημένη απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 08/12/2012.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 134 08-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ναι !!!
Σημαίνει ότι αρπάζεις τη μηχανή σου και πας στα καλύτερα σημεία να την φωτογραφίσεις και να μας ανεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες της !!!
Μία φωτό από μένα το 2009 που είχε έρθει ως αντικατάσταση του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ στη Θεσσαλονίκη και μακάρι να γίνει ένα θαύμα να έρθει και τώρα !!!
(είναι λίγο κακής ανάλυσης γιατί είναι από κινητό)
DSC02175_edited1024-anevike.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Η όμορφη Αριάδνη μετά απο πολύ καιρό άνοιξε το AIS. Λέτε να σημαίνει .....κάτι αυτό;;;;


Φίλε Παντελή, απ' ότι φαίνεται επιβεβαιώνονται τα πολυσυζητημένα σενάρια! Όπως όλα δείχνουν η κουκλάρα, έστω και για λίγες ημέρες θα στολίσει τα νερά του Β.Α Αιγαίου!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λίγες μέρες ?? Όσο μείνει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ εκτός και θα το αντικαταστήσει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ λογικά τόσο θα μείνει. Που δε θα είναι και λίγες οι μέρες...

----------


## george Xios

Ανοιχτό το AIS του πλοίου....!!

----------


## ΣΕΒΝΤΑΣ

το βαφουν κιολας

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Θα ξαναφορέσει μετα απο χρόνια τα σινιάλα που το ομόρφαιναν ακόμα περισσότερο! :Fat:

----------


## Giovanaut

Με αφορμή τις έκτακτες εξελίξεις της επαναδρομολόγησης του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο Βορειοανατοιλικό Αιγαίο, ας πάμε να το θυμηθούμε στην πρώτη του φορά, οταν ανέβαινε μέχρι Λήμνο Θεσσαλονίκη...Γύρισα κάθε γωνιά της Μύρινας για αυτές τις εικόνες...  :Smile: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAWNBglZG-8

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πληροφορία ήλθε μόλις τώρα. Ο κουμπάρος μου είχε κανονίσει να φύγει την Παρασκευή για Μυτιλήνη με το Ν. Χίος. Τον πήραν τηλέφωνο και του είπαν ότι θα φύγει .... με το Αριάδνη. Ετοιμάστε φωτογραφικές μηχανές. :Fat:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Με αφορμή το βίντεο του Γιάννη, θα παρατηρήσατε ότι το πλοίο χωράει άνετα στη Λήμνο. Ίσως το ποιο "ζόρικο" λιμάνι τελικά είναι το λιμάνι της Χίου για τέτοιου είδους πλοία. 
Γιάννη γύρισες Ελλάδα και μπαίνει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ Βορειοανατολικό Αιγαίο. Δε πας καμιά βόλτα πάλι μήπως και έρθει από τα μέρη μας ??  :Very Happy:  
Γιατί το European δε βλέπω να τη βγάζει...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωρίζουμε το όνομα του πλοιάρχου που θα αναλάβει την "αποστολή", ή τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται ???

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Γνωρίζουμε το όνομα του πλοιάρχου που θα αναλάβει την "αποστολή", ή τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται ???


Ίσως ο κασκαντέρ να προτιμήσει να παραμείνει εκεί που είναι, ώστε να προσεγγίζει στο νησί απ' το οποίο κατάγεται!

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κούκλα σήμερα το απόγευμα όπως πόζαρε για το φακό μου. Για να δούμε θα σβήσουν τα σινιάλα της Αλγερίας;;;;;
Για τους πολλούς φίλους της.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 138 17-06-2013.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μακάρι να τη βάψουν στα γνήσια χρώματά της ! Πάντα υποστήριζα ότι δεν της πήγαινε ποτέ άλλο σινιάλο, πλην του ολόλευκου που είναι αδύνατο φυσικά......*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Για να δούμε θα σβήσουν τα σινιάλα της Αλγερίας;;;


Ε δεν νομίζω μπρε Παντελή μου, δηλαδή για να το πω πιό περιγραφικά ούτε καν τολμώ να το σκεφτώ κάτι τέτοιο. Στη Χίο και στη Μυτιλήνη Ελληνικό πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της Algerie Ferries ??? Για όνομα του θεού, θα είναι πιά η απόλυτη ξεφτίλα......... Το πολύ πολύ να τα σβήσουν και να μην βάψουν κανένα σινιάλο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Espresso Venezia
> 
> 
> Γνωρίζουμε το όνομα του πλοιάρχου που θα   αναλάβει την "αποστολή", ή τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα παραλείπονται   ???
> 
> 
> Ίσως ο κασκαντέρ να προτιμήσει να παραμείνει εκεί που είναι, ώστε να προσεγγίζει στο νησί απ' το οποίο κατάγεται!



Οι πιθανοτητες δειχνουν οτι θα το αναλαβει ο καπτα Διαμαντης, το εχει ξαναπαει το βαπορι στη γραμμη οπως γραφτηκε και προηγουμενως, εχει παει και το Κρητη που ειναι αναλογου μεγεθους αλλα τουμπαριστο αρα σαφως δυσκολοτερο, οποτε δε νομιζω να παραμεινει στο Χιος. Αλλωστε τα δρομολογια της Ικαροσαμιας ειναι πιο κουραστικα σε ωραρια απο τη γραμμη Χιου-Μυτιληνης.

Αντε να δουμε την αρχοντισσα να μανουβραρει σε ομορφα λιμανια με ενα βερο μπαρουτοκαπνισμενο ακτοπλοο στα χειριστηρια, θα ειναι απολαυση...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Υπάρχει κι ένα ενδεχόμενο να μην αλλάξει συνιάλα, γιατί το πλοίο δε θα μείνει ούτε μήνα στη γραμμή και μετά φεύγει  "καρφί" για ναύλωση εκεί που πάει κάθε χρόνο. Οπότε άδικος κόπος και χαμένα χρήματα για να αλλάξει συνιάλα...
και της Algerie Ferries μια χαρά της πάνε !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπάρχει κι ένα ενδεχόμενο να μην αλλάξει συνιάλα, γιατί το πλοίο δε θα μείνει ούτε μήνα στη γραμμή και μετά φεύγει "καρφί" για ναύλωση εκεί που πάει κάθε χρόνο. Οπότε άδικος κόπος και χαμένα χρήματα για να αλλάξει συνιάλα...
> και της Algerie Ferries μια χαρά της πάνε !!!


 Με Algerie Ferries δεν πάει ούτε μιά στο μύριο σε αυτή την γραμμή στην οποία πολύ θα χαρούμε,ιδιαίτερα οι καταγόμενοι από τα νησιά,να το δούμε κ να μείνει όσο παραπάνω γίνεται.
ΟΤΑΝ ξαναναυλωθεί θα χρεωθούν οι Αλγερίνοι την αλλαγή σινιάλων κ "σιγά τον πολυέλαιο" δλδ!

----------


## mastrokostas

Υπάρχουν βαπόρια που ταιριάζουν σε συγκεκριμένους πλοίαρχους !Και το Αριάδνη νομίζω ότι είναι βαπόρι για τον Καπεταν Διαμαντή !!!!  :Wink: 
Όποιος και αν το ταξιδέψει ,ο Αι Νικόλας να είναι δίπλα του !

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναναίωση-αντικατάσταση των παλαιών, σε φωτοβολίδες, καπνογόνα και βεγγαλικά ζήτησε πριν απο λίγη ώρα το πλοίο.

----------


## MYTILENE

Πλέον και εντός συστήματος απο αύριο19/06

----------


## superfast vi

κ ομως τα αλγερινα σινιαλα απ την δεξια μπαντα σβησανε σημερα το πρωι.λογικα θα σβησουν κ τα αλλα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> κ ομως τα αλγερινα σινιαλα απ την δεξια μπαντα σβησανε σημερα το πρωι.λογικα θα σβησουν κ τα αλλα.


Όχι θα μένανε...Μα τι λέμε τώρα :Pride:  :Fat:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πέρα από τη πλάκα, η τσιμενιέρα της πάει να'ναι άσπρη με κόκκινα τα δελφίνια ή μπλε όπως είναι το υπόλοιπο πλοίο...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> .....ούτε καν τολμώ να το σκεφτώ κάτι τέτοιο. Στη Χίο και στη Μυτιλήνη Ελληνικό πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της Algerie Ferries ??? Για όνομα του θεού, θα είναι πιά η απόλυτη ξεφτίλα.........





> Όχι θα μένανε...Μα τι λέμε τώρα


Μην το δένετε και κόμπο, ο Μπένι μας την είχε κάνει τη λαχτάρα μια φορά με τα σινιάλα της CTN άθικτα στο Ηράκλειο για κανα δυο ταξίδια... :Sour:  Και ειδικά αν το Αριάδνη ξαναγυρίσει στην Αλγερία δε θα ήταν παράξενο να τα άφηναν..... Πάντως, η αλλαγή (επαναφορά) φυσικά καλοδεχούμενη. Βέβαια ακόμα πιο καλοδεχούμενη θα ήταν η καθιέρωση στις θάλασσές μας αλλά δύσκολο..... :Apologetic:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ανταποκριτές με φωτογραφίες δε βλέπω και ανησυχώ !!!

----------


## P@vlos

Δεν έχει αλλάξει και κάτι τρομερό για να μπουν φωτογραφιες... Κατεβασμενα βαρελάκια έχει και σβησμένα σινιαλα με λιγο μπλε... Εσωτερικα πρεπει να γινεται αρκετη δουλεια

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτό με τα σινιάλα το διαπίστωσα πριν λίγο σε μία φωτό που είδα στο facebook και ρώτησα και για τα σινιάλα πριν δω το ποστ εδώ. Εσωτερικά μάλλον εργάζονται πυρετοδώς...

----------


## LOS

Πάντως από πληροφορίες που είχα πριν λίγο καιρό η κατάστασή του μέσα δεν εχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με τη κατάσταση που ήταν επί HSW(πρίν το 2008 περίπου δηλαδή). Δε ξέρω αν ισχύουν αλλά θα το μάθουμε σύντομα. Ξέρουμε τι διαφορά έχει το κόστος λειτουργίας του Αριάδνη σε σχέση με το κόστος λειτουργίας του Ν.Χίος με τη ταχύτητα των 19μιλίων?

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ο φίλος superfast vi μας το έδειξε απο τη δεξιά μπάντα και ο φίλος Akis Dionisis ....ανησυχεί, εγώ δεν μπορούσα παρα να πάω Κυνόσουρα και να σας το παρουσιάσω ...........και απο την αριστερή μπάντα. 
Μάλιστα η τσιμινιέρα του κάπνισε.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 142 18-06-2013.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για το εσωτερικό του τι λέμε τώρα !! Ειδικά αν αληθεύει ότι πληρώνονταν πολλά συνεργεία κάθε χρόνο να επισκευάσουν το πλοίο από τις ζημιές που προξενούσαν στην Ισπανία που ναυλώνονταν τα τελευταία χρόνια (Alicante) , πρεπει να το ρημάξανε το καραβάκι......

Να δούμε, μήπως μείνει και όλο το καλοκαίρι στη γραμμή, αν αναλάβει ο Στρίντζης την HSW......*

----------


## Ilias 92

> *Να δούμε, μήπως μείνει και όλο το καλοκαίρι στη γραμμή, αν αναλάβει ο Στρίντζης την HSW......*


Ελα μου, ερχεται ο Μακης???

----------


## Ergis

> *..... αν αναλάβει ο Στρίντζης την HSW......*



Απο που ήρθε αυτό πάλι;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ετσι διάβασα εδώ : http://www.newmoney.gr/article/14481...fis-g-strintzi 

Στο τέλος του άρθρου δείτε. Νόμιζα ότι ήταν γνωστό βασικά......

Δειτε κι εδώ που είναι πιο έγκυρη πηγή η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/story/665943*

----------


## ιθακη

Έχει ζητηθεί από τον Μανώλη να τοποθετηθει πρόεδρος στο ΔΣ στην θέση του Βαρδηνογιάννη

----------


## Ergis

Νομίζω ότι ο χρόνος πλέον είναι μικρός και δεν θα εκπλαγώ αν δω κόκκινα δελφινάκια στο πλοίο αντι για άσπρα.
Ειδικά αν μετα ναυλωθεί ξανα στο αλγέρι....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μην το δένετε και κόμπο, ο Μπένι μας την είχε κάνει τη λαχτάρα μια φορά με τα σινιάλα της CTN άθικτα στο Ηράκλειο για κανα δυο ταξίδια... Και ειδικά αν το Αριάδνη ξαναγυρίσει στην Αλγερία δε θα ήταν παράξενο να τα άφηναν..... Πάντως, η αλλαγή (επαναφορά) φυσικά καλοδεχούμενη. Βέβαια ακόμα πιο καλοδεχούμενη θα ήταν η καθιέρωση στις θάλασσές μας αλλά δύσκολο.....


 Eντάξει ο Μπένι γιά 1-2 ταξίδια, εδώ μιλάμε γιά τουλάχιστον  1 μήνα κ ήδη τα σβήνουν ή τα έχουν σβήσει. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κ από Αλγερία δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον φέτος.

----------


## Giovanaut

Λιγο αργά δεν είναι για Αλγερία... ??

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα πρέπει να μαζεύει την άγκυρα και να πάει στον Πειραιά. Απ' ότι έμαθα η τσιμινιέρα είναι κόκκινη χωρίς τα δελφίνια και χωρίς να γράφει κάτι στις μπάντες. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μεταφορικό μέσο. :Apologetic:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όλο και κάποιος θα είναι εκεί Παντελή... 
Γιάννη είναι λίγο αργά, αλλά... πράγματι θα πάει...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λιγο αργά δεν είναι για Αλγερία... ??


K πέρσι η ναύλωση ήταν κουτσουρεμένη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτή την ώρα πρέπει να μαζεύει την άγκυρα και να πάει στον Πειραιά. Απ' ότι έμαθα η τσιμινιέρα είναι κόκκινη χωρίς τα δελφίνια και χωρίς να γράφει κάτι στις μπάντες. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μεταφορικό μέσο.


 Δοκιμαστικό δεν θα κάνει τόσον καιρό δεμένο;
Σιγά-σιγά θα τα βάψουν Παντελή αφού το βάλανε άρον άρον το βαπόρι να πάει ταξίδι.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Αριάδνη τραβηγμένο από την Κυνόσουρα, που αυτή την ώρα μαζεύει την άγκυρα για να αντικαταστήσει το Νήσος Χίος. 


Αριάδνη 17-06-2013 01.gif

----------


## george Xios

To πλοίο μεθόρμισε στον μώλο που υπάρχει εκεί και βάφεται η μία πλευρά του. Η άλλη πλευρά μάλλον στον Πειραιά..

----------


## P@vlos

Μετά τις 5 θα την περιμένουμε αρματωμένοι με φωτογραφικές στο λιμάνι!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κανονίστε να βγάλετε φωτογραφίες και να μην ανεβάσετε τίποτα εδώ... Έχει να πέσει κράξιμο μετά...  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και οι Τηνιακοί κανονίστε, που θα σας επισκεφτεί ,να δούμε καμιά φώτο από το ομορφότερο Κυκλαδονήσι..... (Ατιμη εξεταστική... )*

----------


## Giannis G.

Να είσαι σίγουρος γιαυτο Γιώργο, έχουμε κλείσει ήδη θέση στο λιμάνι

----------


## GiannisV

Δεν έχει ανοίξει το ais το πλοίο? Απο που θα φορτώσει?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Από που φορτώνουν τα πλοία για Χίο Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## GiannisV

> Από που φορτώνουν τα πλοία για Χίο Μυτιλήνη.


Δε χρειάζεται να σου απαντήσω γιατί είναι γνωστό αλλά όσο το βλέπεις εσύ το πλοίο στη θέση του άλλο τόσο το βλέπω και έγω...

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κούκλα μόλις έφυγε απο τη ΝΑΥΣΙ....και σας έρχετε.

----------


## P@vlos

> Η κούκλα μόλις έφυγε απο τη ΝΑΥΣΙ....και σας έρχετε.


Όχι ιδιαίτερα καλοπισμένη εξωτερικά... Μόνο κόκκινη τσιμινιέρα έχει... Μόλις είδα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων αφου το άκουσα στο λιμάνι ότι απο το Σαββατοκύριακο εμφανίζεται πάλι το Νήσος Χίος. Γίνεται να περάσαν την Αριάδνη για 3 μέρες και μετά να έχουν άλλους σκοπούς?

----------


## despo

Δεν έχουν προλάβει να αλλάξουν τα πλάνα απο την εταιρεία. Αναμφισβήτητα είναι απο τα ωραιότερα καράβια 'νέας γενιάς' που υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή στην ακτοπλοία μας με υπέροχο ξενοδοχειακό. Αδικείται απο τη στιγμή της αποδρομολόγησής του απο τα Χανιά, με απανωτές ναυλώσεις που σίγουρα θα έχουν αφήσει καποια μελανά σημάδια.

----------


## Ergis

Με αρκετή ώρα καθυστέρηση δείχνει να ξεκινάει ξανά τα ταξίδια του το Αριάδνη... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## george Xios

Πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το πλοίο θα μείνει στην γραμμή για κανένα 20ημερο..Μετά άγνωστο!!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τώρα το βάφουν το πλοίο ;;; Η άργησε να φορτώσει και γι αυτό καθυστερεί;; Γιατί είχε ειπωθεί ότι το πλοίο θα βαφτεί στον Πειραιά με τα γράμματα και το σινιαλο της εταιρείας......*

----------


## Ergis

Δεν πεταγόμαστε να βάλουμε ολοι ένα χεράκι μήπως και ξεκινήσει;

Έχει περάσει μια ώρα...

Αναρωτιέμαι τι ταχύτητα θα αναπτηξει στο ταξίδι,με τις μηχανές τόσο καιρο σβηστές...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πάντως, τέτοια καθυστέρηση πρέπει να είναι για γραφειοκρατικά θέματα....... Αλλιώς με τίποτα δε θα είχε μια ώρα καθυστέρηση.....

Οπότε χαλαραααααα...........Κατά τις 11 θα ξεκινήσει....... Εφ όσον πρόκειται για χαρτιά......*

----------


## KABODETHS

Η ανακοινωση που βγηκε στο πλοίο λέει <<λόγω αυξημένης κίνησης και ανεφοδιασμού πετρελαίου>>

----------


## pantelis2009

Άκουσα ότι στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ που πήγε είχε κατεβάσει σωστική λέμβο και απο την άλλη ήταν γερανός που ανέβαζε τα βαρελάκια.
Επείσης μου είπαν ότι υπήρχε πολύ κόσμος και αυτ/τα στο λιμάνι, που περίμεναν για να επιβιβαστούν.
Δεν την φοβάμαι την κούκλα, θα ανοίξει και θα φτάσει έγκαιρα στον προορισμό της. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Με 2,5 ώρες καθυστέριση η κούκλα ξεκίνησε. Κάποιος απο μέσα να μας πει την κίνηση που είχε!!!!!!

----------


## GiannisV

> Με 2,5 ώρες καθυστέριση η κούκλα ξεκίνησε. Κάποιος απο μέσα να μας πει την κίνηση που είχε!!!!!!


Η κίνηση απο επιβάτες έκαναν λόγο για 800+(μίση ώρα πριν την αρχική αναχώρηση).

----------


## Ergis

> Η κίνηση απο επιβάτες έκαναν λόγο για 800+(μίση ώρα πριν την αρχική αναχώρηση).


Απο οχήματα πως πήγε;

Αργά και σταθερα πηγαίνει το πλοίο...Μην την πατήσουμε ξανα...

----------


## P@vlos

Και φωτογραφίες!!! Παρατηρήστε την στροφή με την πλώρη στο Ελλάς Λίμπερτυ και τον κόσμο που είχε πριν αρχίσει η φόρτωση! (είχε και μεγαλη ουρά με αμάξια πιο δεξιά) 
_DSC4208naut.jpg _DSC4222naut.jpg _DSC4230naut.jpg

----------


## aprovatianos

Εχει ανεβασει σιγα σιγα ταχυτητα,τωρα στα 21,5! Το αγαπησα αυτο το βαπορι, στο ενα και μοναδικο ταξιδι που εκανα το 2008 για Χανια!! ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αν εξαιρέσω τον Παύλο που κι αυτός για κράξιμο είναι που τις ανέβασε σε μικρή ανάλυση, βλέπω όλοι τραβήξατε *τις φωτογραφίες* !!!! 
Ρε σεις, ανεβάστε φωτογραφίες να δούμε, μέχρι να έρθουμε να την ταξιδέψουμε...

----------


## sparti

Καλα ταξιδια και καλες θαλασσες στον καπετανιο στον υπαρχο και σε ολο το πληρωμα του βαποριου

----------


## LOS

Πρώτες γκρίνιες για το πλοίο μέσω facebook στην επίσημη σελίδα της HSW.

" 
*Γράφω από το επιβατηγό "Αριάδνη", σήμερα Τετάρτη 19/06/2013. Το απόλυτο Χάος στο πλοίο!!!

Αποφασίσατε να αντικαταστήσετε το Νήσος Χίος, που εξυπηρετούσε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη, με το "Αριάδνη" ΑΛΛΑ...

1. δεν έχει αριθμημένες θέσεις & είμαστε όλοι μαζί πεταμένοι στα απαρχαιωμένα σαλόνια του πλοίου. Είτε έχουμε πληρώσει για διακεκριμένη θέση, είτε για οικονομική.

2. έχει χαλάσει (μάλλον.... εύχομαι... ελπίζω) ο κλιματισμός,έχει ζέστη & στάζουν νερά από την οροφή σε 2-3 σημεία και έχουν κουβάδες!!!!

3. είμαστε στην 1 ώρα και 20' καθυστέρησης λόγω αυξημένης επιβατικής κίνησης & ανεφοδιασμού πετρελαίου...! 

Το πλοίο έχει μέσα, από μικρά παιδιά έως ηλικιωμένους με κινητικά προβλήματα, τουρίστες, (Τούρκους, Ασιάτες & λοιπούς Ευρωπαίους) & πολλούς σαν εμένα που πρέπει να φτάσουν στην ώρα τους στον προορισμό τους για επαγγελματικούς λόγους!!!

Ποιός θα απολογηθεί για όλα αυτά; Ποιός θα μας αποζημιώσει;

Αν δεν μου απαντήσει κάποιος υπεύθυνα & σοβαρά, θα προχωρήσω σε επώνυμη καταγγελία - μήνυση προς πάσα υπεύθυνη Αρχή & στο ΙΝΚΑ! 

Εσείς "εξυπηρετείτε" τις ανάγκες της Ελληνικής Τουριστικής Βιομηχανίας;;;

Ντροπή σας!!!! "


Χωρίς να είμαι μέσα λογικό είναι το πλοίο να μην είναι απόλυτα έτοιμο. Αλλά απαρχαιωμένα σαλόνια?? Λιγάκι δύσκολο μου φαίνεται αυτό!!! 
Θα έπρεπε να είχε άλλες 2-3 μέρες φαντάζομαι για να είναι πιο έτοιμο και να μην υπάρχει ούτε η καθυστέρηση αλλά ούτε και κάποιες γκρίνιες, απλά της HSW δε φτάνει που της έκατσε η στραβή με το Ν.Μύκονος, χάλασε και το HS6 και έτσι έπρεπε να γίνουν όλες οι αλλαγές από σήμερα και όχι από Πέμπτη-Παρασκευή όπως αρχικά είχε προγραμματιστεί.(έτσι ώστε να ετοιμαστεί το HS6 για το 3ήμερο) 
*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σιγουρα ο ανθρωπος θα εχει καποιο δικιο, αλλωστε το βαπορι ηταν τοσο καιρο σε ακινησια οποτε ισως να υπαρχουν καποιες ατελειες.

Ομως πως μπορει καποιος να δηλωνει πεταμενος μεσα σε ενα βαπορι με ξενοδοχειακο του 2007 το οποιο εχει περιπου: 1030 αεροπορικες θεσεις εκ των οποιων οι 110 διακεκριμενης με μεγαλες αποστασεις και ποδοστηριο, 650 θεσεις σε σαλονια με μεγαλες πολυθρονες και καναπεδες, 196 στο self service, 96 στο εστιατοριο, 370 στα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα και 459 κρεβατια. 

Οποιος εχει ταξιδεψει με την ομορφη γιαπωνεζα μπορει να διαπιστωσει οτι εχει πραγματικα ενα ΣΚΑΣΜΟ εσωτερικους κοινοχρηστους χωρους με διακοσμιση λιτη και ομορφη και εντελως χαλαρα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα. Τα κρεβατια ειναι σχετικα λιγα για το μεγεθος της αλλα δεν παυουν να ειναι διπλασια σε σχεση με το Χιος.

Οποτε προβληματα λογω ανετοιμοτητας του σαφως και γινεται να υπαρχουν οχι ομως να το κατηγορουν για τη φρεσκαδα και την ποσοτητα των χωρων του...

ΥΓ: Εκτος αν εχουν τους περισσοτερους χωρους κλειστους λογω ανετοιμοτητας, πραγμα δυσκολο.

----------


## KABODETHS

ΑΦΙΞΗ ΧΙΟΣ ΩΡΑ 0713

----------


## KABODETHS

ΑΦΙΞΗ ΧΙΟΣ ΩΡΑ 0713

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι όλες αυτές οι π@π@ριές είναι τηλεκατευθυνόμενες.
Έγινε αυτή η αβαρία στη HSW με το Ν. Μύκονος, τη γλύτωσε απο τούς παντογνώστες των ΜΜΕ και τώρα έριξαν στη μάχη τους απρόσωπους λασπολόγους.

----------


## Ergis

Καλημέρα.

Νομίζω πως μόνο αν μπει κάποιος "δικός μας" θα μπορέσει αντικειμενικά να μας πει σε τι κατάστση βρίσκεται το πλοίο.

Ο κλασσικός επιβάτης πάντα είναι απαιτητικός και αγανακτεί με το παραμικρό...

¶λλωστε αν έχεις συνηθίσει την πολυτέλεια των Νήσος Χίος και Blue Star Patmos - και βρεθείς σε ένα ταλαιπωρημένο απο την κακη διαχειριση άλλων εταιριων - σίγουρα του κακοφαίνεται.

Το πλοίο επέστρεψε απο την τελευταία του ναύλωση σε κάκη κατάσταση.


Υσ. Δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι την κατάσταση που ήρθε το Νήσος Ρόδος....

Λέτε να δούμε καμία σκάτζα όταν τελειώσει την επισκευή του στην Σύρο;

Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## manolisfissas

Και δύο φωτογραφίες από εμένα, που η μια είναι στην ΝΑΥΣΙ και φτιάχνουν τα σωστικά και η άλλη είναι από το Ικόνιο. Πριν μπει στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, και αντικαταστήσει το Χίος.


Αριαδνι 01 19-06-2013.gif Αριαδνι 02 19-06-2013.gif

----------


## sparti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJEQV...layer_embedded  Η σημερινη μανουβρα στη χιο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Που να φανταζόταν ο Ιάπωνας ότι το βαπόρι του-κ όχι μόνο αυτό-σε τι λιμάνια θα έμπαινε αλλά κ από τι καπετανάρες :Cocksure:

----------


## Eng

Εντυπωσιακοτατη!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Το πιο ωραίο είναι η συνάντηση ΕUROPEAN EXPRESS-ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που έγινε σήμερα πριν λίγο.. Μα το διανοήστε, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο παλιό και EUROPEAN στο νέο Γ Μυτιλήνης, ούτε στα πιο τρελά όνειρα.....  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJEQV...layer_embedded  Η σημερινη μανουβρα στη χιο


Φαινεται και ειναι θηριο!!! Εντυπωσιακοτατο θεαμα να μανουβραρει σε τετοιο λιμανι!!!

----------


## P@vlos

> Αν εξαιρέσω τον Παύλο που κι αυτός για κράξιμο είναι που τις ανέβασε σε μικρή ανάλυση, βλέπω όλοι τραβήξατε *τις φωτογραφίες* !!!!


Μα το φορουμ δεν επιτρεπει μεγάλη ανάλυση αφου κανει resize. Απλα τις μικρυνα πριν για να ανεβουν αμεσως και να μην το κανει το συστημα. 800x600 ειναι

Τελοσπαντων. Παραθέτω και μια μεγαλύτερη απο το flickr μου, ελπιζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Συνημένες στα 1200*900 μπορείς. Μην ανησυχείς  :Wink:

----------


## GiannisV

Όντως γίνοταν ένας χαμός μέσα στο πλοίο λόγω του κόσμου και το πλήρωμα τα είχε λίγο χαμένα λογικό, υπήρχαν πολλά παράπονα απο επιβάτες στο πλοίο αλλά και τηλεφωνικώς και δικτυακώς(facebook).
Aς ελπίσουμε να είναι καλύτερα τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## george Xios

SDC13225.JPGSDC13227.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

P6203347.jpg
Από την πρώτη τους συνάντηση στη Μυτιλήνη.Το θεριό κι ο θεριακλής. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εσωτερικά δεν είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση με αυτή του 2009 αλλά δεν παύει να είναι καραβάρα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πιστεύω στα επόμενα δρομολόγια θα είναι τέλειο εσωτερικά. 
Απλά τώρα το πλοίο μπήκε με διαδικασίες "εξπρές" οπότε και δε πρόλαβαν να γίνουν πολλά πολλά εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά. 
Θέλω να πιστεύω εντός των επόμενων ημερών, να γίνουν όλα όπως πρέπει !!!

----------


## mastrokostas

IMG_3576.jpg 

Μπαινοντας με (τις παντες)  απο τον καπεταν Διαμαντη, σημερα το πρωι ,στην πρωτη επιστροφη του  στον Πειραια !

----------


## Ergis

Καλημέρα.

Το καλό με την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή είναι οτι δεν χρειάζεται να το "ανοίξουν" και να ταλαιπωρήσουν τις μηχανές του που τόσο καιρό ήταν σε λήθαργο...

11 ωρες όσο και ο προκάτοχός του...

Καθόλου άσχημα.

Με την επάνοδο του Στρίτζη ελπίζω κάπου να το στρημώξει και αυτό μήπως και καταφέρουμε να κάνουμε κανένα ταξιδάκι....

----------


## sparti

Ωραιο θα ηταν να διπλωσει τη γραμμη και το αριαδνη να ποιανει και συρο οπως εποιανε το χιος πριν κατι χρονια

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.lesvospost.com/2013/06/2_...k#.UcSQ4jvwnRk

----------


## ιθακη

και εδώ η σημερινή δεύτερη αναχώρηση της κούκλας, που συνοδεύτηκε από έναν όμορφο ηχητικό χαιρετισμό του φοβερού της καπετάνιου...

aria 1.JPG aria 2.JPG aria 3.JPG aria 4.jpg aria 5.JPG

αφιερωμένες στον captain nionio και σε όλους τους φανατικούς της λάτρεις, αλλά πάνω απ όλους στον μεγάλο καπτα Διαμαντή....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα ειναι καραβαρος!!! Πολυ ομορφες Γιωργη και πολυ ωραιος και ο ηχος της μπουρους της που ακουσα απο το τηλεφωνο, σ'ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## GiannisV

Έχω να πώ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην μεγάλη Hellenic διότι είναι εταιρία υπεύθυνη και το αποδεικνύει συνεχώς, όσοι απο τους επιβάτες του Αριάδνη παραπονέθηκαν στην εταιρία για τη καθυστέρηση των 2,5 ωρών και τη γενικότερη ταλαιπωρία 
πήραν εισητήριο ίσης αξίας με αυτό που είχαν βγάλει!!!!Ξανα μπράβο!!! Επίσης η εταιρία ρώτησε σε περίπτωση που ξαναταξιδέψουμε με το Αριάδνη να ανάφερουμε εκ νέου εντυπώσεις ή παράπονα ώστε να επιληφθεί του οποιοδήποτε θέματος.

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδιά πρέπει να βρούμε έναν τρόπο να κρατήσουμε το πλοίο στη γραμμή...
Κάθε μέρα πρέπει λέμε εύγε.....


Το πλοίο το λατρεύουμε και το θέλουμε στο ΒΑιγαιο.... 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ Το απαύγασμα της κομψότητος και του χαρακτήρος. 
Υπεύθυνοι λάβετε μας υπόψιν.....  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειδοποιηση προς τους φιλους απο τη Χιο. Ο Πελαγιτης σημερα θα μπαινει στη Χιο γυρω στις 3:55 ενω η Αριαδνη θα φτασει στη μπουκα περιπου στις 4:35. Επειδη οι δυο αφιξεις δεν θα εχουν ιδιαιτερα μεγαλη διαφορα ισως να μην εχει προλαβει ο πρωτος να φυγει πριν ερθει η δευτερη. 

Αν καποιος τυχει να ειναι στο λιμανι ισως να δει μανουβρα της γιαπωνεζας με αλλο βαπορι μεσα, οποτε αν μπορει ας εχει μαζι του μηχανη να τη δουμε και εμεις.

----------


## sparti

Πλωρακλα κατεβαινοντας για Σουδα  ariadnh 014.jpg

----------


## yoR

marinetraffic c SOTIRIS EKATOMATIS.JPG
ξερει κανεις τι ειδους αλλαγη ειναι αυτη στο καταστρωμα πανω μπροστα απο τις βαρκες; (μοιαζει με κουτι, η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το marinetraffic του SOTIRIS EKATOMMATIS )

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Παιδιά πρέπει να βρούμε έναν τρόπο να κρατήσουμε το πλοίο στη γραμμή...
> Κάθε μέρα πρέπει λέμε εύγε.....
> 
> 
> Το πλοίο το λατρεύουμε και το θέλουμε στο ΒΑιγαιο.... 
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ Το απαύγασμα της κομψότητος και του χαρακτήρος. 
> Υπεύθυνοι λάβετε μας υπόψιν.....



Αν μας διαβάζουν, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ίσως και να μας λάβουν πολύ σοβαρά υπόψην !!!
Θα πω και τη κακία μου !!! Δε μπορεί ή δε θέλει η ΝΕΛ ?? Νο problem !!! Η Hellenic πιστεύω θα βρει τον τρόπο να εξυπηρετήσει κι άλλο το Βόρειο Αιγαίο !!! Και τη Λήμνο και τη Θεσσαλονίκη και τη Καβάλα !!!
Είναι κρίμα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ να μη μπορεί να στεριώσει γραμμή στο Αιγαίο !!! 
Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη  (η τέλεια γραμμή νομίζω και δε το λέω επειδή είμαι original Σαλονικιός. Υπόψην !!!)
Οκ, δε λέω πολλά άχρηστα αεροπορικά καθίσματα και λίγες κλίνες. Με μία μετασκευούλα, μειώνεις τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα και προσθέτεις κρεββάτια. 
Τα λεφτά για παράδειγμα από ένα μήνα ναύλωσης δε φτάνουν για μια τέτοια μετασκευή (ρωτάω σαν άσχετος)
(τελικά είμαι μεγάλη ανεμοδούρα. Σ'όποια εταιρία πάει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εκεί θα λέω καλά λόγια και δε θα τα χώνω...  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## lissos

Το πλοίο - κόσμημα για τις θάλασσές μας, εσωτερικά είναι τεχνοτροπίας Έλυρου και BS 1-2.

Πρέπει πάση-θυσία να μείνει σε ελληνικά νερά, σε κάποια γραμμή για πολλούς και διαφόρους λόγους.

Εντάξει η κρίση _αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να υπάρξει ανανέωση στον στόλο_# της ακτοπλοΐας. Αν χαθεί αυτός ο υπέρτατος βάπορας, θα χτυπάνε κάποιοι το κεφάλι τους στον τοίχο.

Απορία: Πόσο θα μπορούσε να κοστίσει στην ΑΝΕΚ _το πλοίο που φωνάζει από μακριά πως είναι το ιδανικότερο αντί-Λατώ_#;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραιο θα ηταν να διπλωσει τη γραμμη και το αριαδνη να ποιανει και συρο οπως εποιανε το χιος πριν κατι χρονια


 Δυστυχώς προσωρινά είναι στην γραμμή η κούκλα όσο κ εάν δεν θέλουμε να το πιστέψουμε. Εδώ ούτε τα σινιάλα δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο (έξοδο) να γράψουν :Uncomfortableness: ...

----------


## iclink

> Απορία: Πόσο θα μπορούσε να κοστίσει στην ΑΝΕΚ _το πλοίο που φωνάζει από μακριά πως είναι το ιδανικότερο αντί-Λατώ_#;


Τι σχεση εχει η ΑΝΕΚ με το πλοιο ειπαμε;!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τι σχεση εχει η ΑΝΕΚ με το πλοιο ειπαμε;!


Αν εξαιρέσεις ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια ήταν "ναυλωμένο" στην ΑΝΕΚ, καθώς και ότι ο κ. Γιάννης Σ. Βαρδινογιάννης ήταν μέχρι πριν λίγες ημέρες πρόεδρος στο Δ.Σ. της Hellenic Seaways, καμμία άλλη υποθέτω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν εξαιρέσεις ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια ήταν "ναυλωμένο" στην ΑΝΕΚ, καθώς και ότι ο κ. Γιάννης Σ. Βαρδινογιάννης ήταν μέχρι πριν λίγες ημέρες πρόεδρος στο Δ.Σ. της Hellenic Seaways, καμμία άλλη υποθέτω.


 Όχι τα τελευταία,κάποτε ήταν. Γιατί τα τελευταία ναυλωνόταν στην Algerie Ferries που φαίνεται ότι τελείωσε κ αυτό,εντάξει να μην ξεχάσουμε κ το λίγο στην Sisa Shipping.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όχι τα τελευταία,κάποτε ήταν. Γιατί τα  τελευταία ναυλωνόταν στην Algerie Ferries που φαίνεται ότι τελείωσε κ  αυτό,εντάξει να μην ξεχάσουμε κ το λίγο στην Sisa Shipping.


Σωστά, αν και η σχέση μεταξύ HSW και ΑΝΕΚ τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει πολυσυζητηθεί (το ποιός δηλαδή ναύλωνε σε ποιόν το πλοίο), τουλάχιστον ως προς το τυπικόν του πράγματος, έχετε δίκιο.

----------


## Giovanaut

Τωρα, αντικειμενικά μιλόντας και χωρίς τις γνωστες συμπάθειες για συγκεκριμένα πλοία.
Αφού η "αρρωστημένα ασυνεπείς" Ναυτιλιακή, αφήνει ξεκρέμαστο τον κόσμο του ΒΑΑιγαίου για πόσες μέρες, το υπουργείο δεν θα πρεπε να στείλει ένα απο τα πλοία της Π-Χ-Μ, να κάνουν έκτακτη προέκταση προς τα επάνω για να εξυπηρετηθεί ο κόσμος Καλοκαίρι καιρός..??

Ξέρετε και οι ακρίτες έχουν τα ίδια ζωτικά όργανα και σωματικά χαρακτηριστικά με τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους της "high society" και "upper class" Ελλάδας..

----------


## Takerman

> Τωρα, αντικειμενικά μιλόντας και χωρίς τις γνωστες συμπάθειες για συγκεκριμένα πλοία.
> Αφού η "αρρωστημένα ασυνεπείς" Ναυτιλιακή, αφήνει ξεκρέμαστο τον κόσμο του ΒΑΑιγαίου για πόσες μέρες, το υπουργείο δεν θα πρεπε να στείλει ένα απο τα πλοία της Π-Χ-Μ, να κάνουν έκτακτη προέκταση προς τα επάνω για να εξυπηρετηθεί ο κόσμος Καλοκαίρι καιρός..??
> 
> Ξέρετε και οι ακρίτες έχουν τα ίδια ζωτικά όργανα και σωματικά χαρακτηριστικά με τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους της "high society" και "upper class" Ελλάδας..


Για το πόσο σέβονται τον κόσμο στα νησιά φάνηκε με τον Καλλικράτη.

----------


## High1

> Γιατί τα τελευταία ναυλωνόταν στην Algerie Ferries που φαίνεται ότι τελείωσε κ αυτό....


Δεν τελείωσε η ναύλωση φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτης. Το βαπόρι θα φύγει για την ναυλωσή του. Εκεί το θέλουν και τα έσοδα που αποφέρει είναι καλά  :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Δεν τελείωσε η ναύλωση φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτης. Το βαπόρι θα φύγει για την ναυλωσή του. Εκεί το θέλουν και τα έσοδα που αποφέρει είναι καλά


Γι'αυτό ετοιμάζεται το ιεράπετρα;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Γι'αυτό ετοιμάζεται το ιεράπετρα;


Η λογική λέει Ιεράπετρα στη Ικαροσαμία και επαναφορά του Νίσσος Χίος στο δρομολόγιο του. Πάντως ακόμα όλα παίζουν...

----------


## gpap2006

ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα φυγει μονο οταν επιστρεψει Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ..Το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ θα κανει αγονη- καμια σχεση με Πειραια-Ικαροσαμια.

----------


## Ilias 92

Το αγαπητό από όλους μας πλοίο δεν είναι δυνατόν να υποβαθμίζεται πλέον γιατί και η αξία του πέφτει όσο τα χρόνια περνούν και τα δάνεια τρέχουν και κυρίως τα χρήματα που υπολόγιζαν δεν τα φέρνει σαν επένδυση.
Με ναυλώσεις της κακίας ώρας σε φορτηγογραμμές μόνο ζημία προκαλούν στην εικόνα και στην υποδομή του πλοίου.
Ο Στρίντζης το έφερε και το μετασκεύασε αποκλειστικά για τα ΧΑΝΙΑ (με την λογική της ΧΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ πάντοτε και τα πολλά αεροπορικά). 
Θεωρώ ότι και τώρα μπορεί να μπει στα Χανιά αν και ο κόσμος πλέον δεν εντιποσιαζεται αφού υπάρχει το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και δεν ζει στην εποχή του Λισσος ίσως αν μπει επιθετικά να πετάξει έξω το Λατώ *αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί αν η εταιρεία θέλει να δουλέψει ή να κάνει ότι δουλεύει στα κενά που αφήνουν οι άλλες εταιρείες για να μην συγκρούεται με κανέναν.*

----------


## george Xios

Πάντως μετά τις 30.6 τα συστήματα της εταιρίας το έχουν ''εξαφανίσει΄΄ από την γραμμή που εκτελεί τώρα..και δείχνουν επιστροφή ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ

----------


## nikosnasia

P6223389.jpg
Μυτιλήνη 22 Ιουνίου 2013

----------


## Ergis

Να το παω λιγο μακρυά;

Αν δρομολογηθει το πλοιο στα Χανια όπως τότε η άμεση απάντηση της ΑΝΕΚ ποιά θα είναι;

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το HELLENIC SPIRIT θα βρεθεί δίπλα του.

Κερδισμένος ποιός βγαίνει;

Λέω εγώ τώρα...... :Pride:

----------


## Ilias 92

> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι το HELLENIC SPIRIT θα βρεθεί δίπλα του.
> 
> Κερδισμένος ποιός βγαίνει;



Τα Spirit είναι στην κοινοπραξία δεν μπορεί να τα βγάλει γιατί θα πάθει ζημιά άρα μπορεί να χτυπήσει η Χελενικ, λείπουνε και της Βενετιάς, τι θα βάλει? 
Δεν λέω ότι θα μπει Χανιά, δεν το πιστεύω αλλά το πιο λογικό είναι να πάει εκεί, η Ανεκ σε λίγο δεν θα έχει σοβαρά καράβια να βάλει!!

Το που θα μπει το πλοίο εξαρτάται από το ποιος θα κάνει κουμάντο στην εταιρεία.
Δηλαδή αν αφήσουν το Στρίντζη ελεύθερο θα επιτεθεί για να βολέψει τον στόλο του σε γραμμές. Και μονό ότι είναι ακόμα ο Αγαπητός μέσα για μένα δηλώνει ότι δεν θα αλλάξουν και πολλά.

----------


## Ergis

Δεν πιστεύω οτι τοσα χρονια ο Αγαπητος ηταν το προβλημα...

Αλλο ηταν κατα την γνωμη μου...

----------


## Ilias 92

> Δεν πιστεύω οτι τοσα χρονια ο Αγαπητος ηταν το προβλημα...
> 
> Αλλο ηταν κατα την γνωμη μου...


Το άλλο έφυγε αλλά ο Αγαπητός τι κάνει εκεί μέσα δεν καταλαβαίνω, αν έχει το 3% ζήτημα είναι και μην ξεχνάμε κολλητός του.... προβλήματος όλα τα δύσκολα χρόνια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κούκλα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ όταν έκανε τη μετασκευή της στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ στις 08-04-2007. Για τους πολλούς φίλους της.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 08-04-2007 01.jpg

----------


## Cape P

Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα μείνει στην Χίο Μυτιλήνη μέχρι να επισκευαστεί το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ. Τώρα στην περίπτωση που δεν είναι έτοιμο και πρέπει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ να φύγει για Αλγερία τότε ίσως δούμε και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ.

----------


## shipsteward7

ποια αλγερια; δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα φετος. και απο την αλλη αν το αριαδνη παει καλα στη χιο μυτιληνη εκει θα μεινει. και περισσοτερα κρεβατια απο το χιος εχει και μεγαλυτερα σαλονια. αρα με τις καλοκαιρινες ταχυτητες στα δρομολογια μια χαρα τους ηρθε. και το σημαντικο! ποιο λιγα καυσιμα....

----------


## Apostolos

Η Τήνος να έχει Stby φωτογραφικές!

----------


## Giannis G.

είμαστε ήδη!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ποια αλγερια; δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα φετος.


 Είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ??



> και απο την αλλη αν το αριαδνη παει καλα στη χιο μυτιληνη εκει θα μεινει.


Από το στόμα σου και στου Στρίντζη το αφτί και με προέκταση Λήμνο και Θεσσαλονίκη !!! Το είπα κι αλλού. Δε θέλει η ΝΕΛ, Δόξα το Θεό, θα βρεθεί άλλη εταιρία (Hellenic καλή ώρα  :Very Happy:  ) και στο κάτω κάτω ας επειδοτηθεί όπως γινόταν επί ΑΝΕΚ με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ας χάσει η ΝΕΛ την επιδότηση αυτή. Αφού δεν εξυπηρετεί (κακία εε ??).



> και περισσοτερα κρεβατια απο το χιος εχει και μεγαλυτερα σαλονια


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου και θα τονίσω αυτο που είπα σε άλλο post. Ότι θέλει κι άλλα κρεββάτια το πλοίο. Μία μικρή μετασκευούλα είναι αυτή. Αφαιρείς τα άχρηστα αεροπορικά καθίσματα που είναι άπειρα και στη θέση τους κατασκευάζεις καμπίνες.



> αρα με τις καλοκαιρινες ταχυτητες στα δρομολογια μια χαρα τους ηρθε. και το σημαντικο! ποιο λιγα καυσιμα....


Ούτε στου παπά να μη το πούνε !!! Τώρα για την κατανάλωση... γκούχ γκούχ... Με μία προέκταση δρομολογίου θα βγάλει τα λεφτά του περισσότερο (νταλίκες + επιβάτες) της άγονης της ΝΕΛ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν τελείωσε η ναύλωση φίλε Βίκτωρ Χιώτης. Το βαπόρι θα φύγει για την ναυλωσή του. Εκεί το θέλουν και τα έσοδα που αποφέρει είναι καλά


Φίλε Ηigh 1 η ναύλωση δεν ήταν γιά όλο τον χρόνο,σιγά που θα το πλήρωναν κ να κάθεται. Ήταν γιά κάποιους μήνες, Μάιο-Οκτώβριο.Η τελευταία όμως ήταν κουτσουρεμένη σε χρόνο κ χρήμα.Πάντως σύμφωνα με το shippax oι Αλγερίνοι ψάχνουν μικρότερης ηλικίας, ξύπνησαν κ αυτοί.

----------


## iclink

> Πάντως σύμφωνα με το shippax oι Αλγερίνοι ψάχνουν μικρότερης ηλικίας, ξύπνησαν κ αυτοί.


Δεν ξερω αν ξυπνησαν ή αν εχουν υπουργους πλεον που δε χαριζουν καστανα  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν ξερω αν ξυπνησαν ή αν εχουν υπουργους πλεον που δε χαριζουν καστανα


 Mπα κ εκεί μπαξίσι θέλουν (χασανάκια κ να μη θέλουν :Wink:  )τους έχω ζήσει.
Προσφορά κ ζήτηση είναι όλα,αν έχουν κ τίποτα Γάλλους από πίσω...

----------


## Ilias 92

Αυτοι παντως το εχουνε ακομα στον στολο τους, δλδ ποτε δεν το εβγαλαν απο την σελιδα.
Η αλγερι φερρις δεν ειναι ουτε μεγαλη ουτε σοβαρη εταιρεια.
Οι επιβατες της Αριαδνης κατουρουσαν οπου εβρισκαν.
Οχι να λεμε οτι δεν τους κανει το πλοιο τωρα.
Τα υπολοιπα που εχουνε ειναι κακασχημα!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτοι παντως το εχουνε ακομα στον στολο τους, δλδ ποτε δεν το εβγαλαν απο την σελιδα.
> Η αλγερι φερρις δεν ειναι ουτε μεγαλη ουτε σοβαρη εταιρεια.
> Οι επιβατες της Αριαδνης κατουρουσαν οπου εβρισκαν.
> Οχι να λεμε οτι δεν τους κανει το πλοιο τωρα.
> Τα υπολοιπα που εχουνε ειναι κακασχημα!!!


Kαλά μπορεί να το έχουν ξεχασμένο ή έτσι γιά να φαίνονται πολλά.
Γιά το κατούρημα δεν έχεις άδικο, σαν ναυτικός απέφευγα να περνώ κάτω από μπαλκόνια γιατί ήταν κάτι το συνηθισμένο. Ωραία κτίρια της αποικιοκρατίας κ τα είχαν καταστρέψει,είχαν γαριάσει οι τοίχοι.
Τα νεότευκτα που έχουν από Ισπανία δεν είναι κ άσχημα. Η ουσία είναι ότι ψάχνουν γιά πιό καινούργια.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, Algerie προφέρεται Αλζερί.

----------


## george Xios

Σημερινή άφιξη του στην Χίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερινή άφιξη του στην Χίο.


Πατρίδα μιά χαρά την τράβηξες την κούκλα :Fat: .

----------


## nickosps

Rainbow Bell
Rainbow Bell.jpg

Πηγή: http://iruka.g.dgdg.jp/gazou01/gazou...ou_old2805.htm

----------


## Ilias 92

> Rainbow Bell
> Πηγή: http://iruka.g.dgdg.jp/gazou01/gazou...ou_old2805.htm


Τούμπανο στα λευκά!!!

----------


## SAPPHO

Σημερινές φωτο του πλοίου από την Χίο. Σειρά τώρα έχει η Τήνος...

DSC02696.jpgDSC02698.jpgDSC02700.jpgDSC02710.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις φωτό και τις ανταποκρίσεις, αλλά απαράδεκτοι που δεν του φόρεσαν ακόμα σινιάλα, χάνει το πλοίο την αρχοντιά του.
Γιατί δεν περνάει από πάνω από την Άνδρο?

----------


## Giannis G.

γιατι έρχεται στην Τήνο...

----------


## Ilias 92

Πιάνει μονίμως Τήνο?
Χθες στο ΑΙΣ δείχνει ότι δεν έπιασε αλλά πέρασε από το στενό Άνδρου Τήνου.

----------


## Giannis G.

Όχι εκτάκτως λόγω εκδρομής σήμερα στις 4 παρα και το βραδυ στις 00:50

----------


## pantelis2009

H κούκλα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στις 19-11-2010 με τα σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, φωτογραφημένη πάνω απο το IONIAN QUEEN.
Για τους πάρα πολλούς φίλους τις.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 04 19-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ενημερώθηκα τηλεφωνικώς ότι είχαμε πάρτυ στη Τήνο. Όλοι μείνανε άφωνοι με την αριστερή !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## aprovatianos

> Πιάνει μονίμως Τήνο?
> Χθες στο ΑΙΣ δείχνει ότι δεν έπιασε αλλά πέρασε από το στενό Άνδρου Τήνου.


Φιλε Ηλια,συνηθως περνανε απο το στενο οταν εχει καιρο. Τωρα ο καπτα Διαμαντης περναει πιο συχνα, ετσι εκανε παλιοτερα και με το λισσος!!

----------


## Giannis G.

Αν και εδω εμεις οι Τηνιακοί εχουμε συνιθήσει στους ''τρελους'' καπετάνιους με τρελες μανουβρες ο καπτα-Διαμαντης μας αποτελείωσε!
Απολαυστε!!
DSC03162.jpgDSC03179.jpgDSC03188.jpgDSC03200.jpgDSC03231.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Ωραίο ρεπορτάζ Γιάννη!!!! Ευχαριστούμε! Πρέπει όντως να σας τρέλανε με το θηρίο!

----------


## Ilias 92

> Όχι εκτάκτως λόγω εκδρομής σήμερα στις 4 παρα και το βραδυ στις 00:50





> Φιλε Ηλια,συνηθως περνανε απο το στενο οταν εχει καιρο. Τωρα ο καπτα Διαμαντης περναει πιο συχνα, ετσι εκανε παλιοτερα και με το λισσος!!


Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο σας για τις επεξηγήσεις.
Δεν το ξέρα ότι είναι ο κάπτεν Διαμαντής, για αυτό λοιπόν!!

----------


## MYTILENE

H ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΙΑ της εταιρείας συνεχίζεται,κόπηκαν τα συρματόσχοινα του καταπέλτη επιβατών κατα το δέσιμο του πλοίου στο Πειραιά και ο καταπέλτης έπεσε στη θάλασσα!!!!Προτείνω να μη ξαναπάνε Τήνο :Apologetic:

----------


## Giannis G.

Γιατι να μην ξαναπανε Τήνο; στην Τηνο έγινε το ατύχημα; στον Πειραια έγινε! Εγω σκεφτομαι τους Χιώτες και τους Μυτιληναίους που δεν θα ξερουν που θα μεινουν στο νησι!

----------


## Ilias 92

Και μη χειρότερα!! Χτύπησε κανείς??

----------


## KABODETHS

Δεν νομίζω να έχει μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Γιατι να μην ξαναπανε Τήνο; στην Τηνο έγινε το ατύχημα; στον Πειραια έγινε! Εγω σκεφτομαι τους Χιώτες και τους Μυτιληναίους που δεν θα ξερουν που θα μεινουν στο νησι!


To είπα έτσι επειδή 2 χρονιές τώρα υπάρχει ατύχημα φίλε

----------


## Giannis G.

Νομιζω οτι το ατυχημα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το οτι το πλοιο προσεγγισε Τηνο (μια λεπτομερια: Το πλοιο δεν κατεβασε καταπελτη επιβατως (ευτυχώς) στην Τήνο). Το μονο που θα στεναχωρει νομιζω την εταιρια ειναι οτι οι εκδρομείς δεν θα θελουν να ξαναπατησουν στην Τηνο αφου 2 συνεχομενες φορες ταλαιπωρια, αυτο ναι.

----------


## zozef

> Αν και εδω εμεις οι Τηνιακοί εχουμε συνιθήσει στους ''τρελους'' καπετάνιους με τρελες μανουβρες ο καπτα-Διαμαντης μας αποτελείωσε!
> Απολαυστε!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146318Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146319Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146320Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146321Συνημμένο Αρχείο 146317


Ουτε τρελοι καπετανεοι υπαρχουν ουτε τρελες μανουβρες κανουν!!!!!!!
Τρελοι ανεμοι στο λιμανι της Τηνου υπαρχουν. Και υπαρχουν επιδεξιοι και εμπειροι πλοιαρχοι με ρισκο την καριερα τους που βαζουν τα πλοια σε αυτο *το πραμα* που καποιοι τα ονομασαν* λιμανι.*..................

----------


## george Xios

*Δεμένο το Αριάδνη στον Πειραιά-Κόπηκε το συρματόσκοινο του καταπέλτη επιβατών.*

----------


## Giannis G.

έφυγε το πλοιο για Τηνο-Χιο-Μυτιληνη

----------


## Ergis

Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι δεν υπηρξε καποιος τραυματισμος.
Τα υπολοιπα φτιαχνονται...

Σε "ταχυ" για την γραμμη ρυθμο βρισκεται το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη...23+ κομβοι
Λετε να την καλύψουμε το μεγαλο μέρος της διαφοράς;

23:45 ηταν η αναχωρηση του.

Μια υπενθύμιση μόνο,
στην ιδια γραμμη οταν καποτε αντικατέστησε το Λισσος σε μια επίδειξη δύναμης στο Blue Horizon,το πλοιο αγγιξε τους 26 κόμβους.

Λέτε να ξαναδούμε ποτε τέτοιες ταχύτητες απο το πλοίο;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έτυχε και τις είδαμε...

----------


## Psarianos

> Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι δεν υπηρξε καποιος τραυματισμος.
> Τα υπολοιπα φτιαχνονται...
> 
> Σε "ταχυ" για την γραμμη ρυθμο βρισκεται το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη...23+ κομβοι
> Λετε να την καλύψουμε το μεγαλο μέρος της διαφοράς;
> 
> 23:45 ηταν η αναχωρηση του.
> 
> Μια υπενθύμιση μόνο,
> ...


Φίλε για να καλύψει την καθυστέρηση έπρεπε να πηγαίνει με 27+μίλια σταθερά κάτι το οποίο δέν γίνεται φυσικά.Για να ξαναδείς 24μίλια απο την Αριάδνη(με αυτή την υπηρεσιακή πήγαινε Χανιά)θα πρέπει να της βγάλουν δρομολόγια με αυτή την ταχύτητα-άρα το ξεχνάμε.

Πολλά παράπονα απο τους επιβάτες που έχουν ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο μέχρι σήμερα.Παρατημένο στην μοίρα του με ταλαιπωρημένο εσωτερικό απο τις ναυλώσεις :Mask: 

Η βλάβη στον καταπέλτη ίσως είναι τυχαία ίσως όμως κ να οφείλεται στην ελλειπή συντήρηση/βιασύνη της εταιρίας να βγεί 'ξαφνικά' το πλοίο για δρομολόγια.

Η Χελλένικ 'διάλεξε' να ταλαιπωρίσει τους επιβάτες της Χίου και της Μυτιλήνης για να μήν αφήσει το 'φιλέτο' της Σύρου και της Μυκόνου(που δέν νομίζω ότι τα πάει καλά απο πλευράς κίνησης).Πολύ κακώς έπραξε κατα την γνώμη μου,στο κάτω κάτω μπορούσαν να περιμένουν δέκα μέρες ώστε να ετοιμαστεί πλήρως το Αριάδνη και μετα να το βγάλουν για δρομολόγια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αριστερη στην Τηνο για την Αριαδναρα και το βραδυ. Δειτε ποσο συμπιπτουν τα στιγματα των δυο μανουβρων κατα τη διαρκεια της στροφης...

Ariadne_manouvra_Tinos_29-30_6_2013.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έκανε κανένας "πιάτσα" στο λιμάνι της Τήνο τώρα τα ξημερώματα ??

----------


## Giannis G.

Αν ερχόταν 1-2 θα πήγαινα, αλλα στις 04:00 που ήρθε δεν μπορούσα να παω

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και η επίσημη ανακοίνωση από το υπουργείο για το περιστατικό.




> Βραδινές ώρες χθες, κατά τον κατάπλου  του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ» Ν.Π. 11542, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, λίγο πριν την  πρυμνοδέτηση του, βυθίστηκε κατά το ήμισυ ο καταπέλτης απο-επιβίβασης  επιβατών, λόγω θραύσης του συρματόσχοινου.
> 
>  Η αποβίβαση των επιβατών και οχημάτων  ολοκληρώθηκε με ασφάλεια από τον κύριο πρυμναίο καταπέλτη του πλοίου,  ενώ άμεσα από το Α’ Λ/Τ του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, απαγορεύτηκε  ο απόπλους του «ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ». Με τη συνδρομή δύτη και γερανοφόρου οχήματος ο  καταπέλτης ανυψώθηκε εκ νέου και διασφαλίστηκε στη θέση του.
> 
>  Κατόπιν προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού  διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα,  πιστοποιητικών ασφάλειας, προστασίας περιβάλλοντος και με την προϋπόθεση  ότι ο καταπέλτης θα παραμείνει μόνιμα κλειστός και ασφαλισμένος μέχρι  την αποκατάσταση των κατεστραμμένων συρματόσχοινων, καθώς και  προσκόμισης Υπεύθυνης Δήλωσης Πλοιάρχου για τη μη ταυτόχρονη  απο-επιβίβαση επιβατών και οχημάτων από τον κύριο πρυμναίο καταπέλτη του  πλοίου, επετράπη η συνέχιση πλόων του «ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ».
> 
>  Το πλοίο που είχε προγραμματισμένο  δρομολόγιο στις 21:00μ.μ για Τήνο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη, απέπλευσε με καθυστέρηση  2 ωρών και 40 λεπτών.


Πηγή

----------


## φανούλα

Παρά τις δυσκολίες, η Hellenic έχει ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ και συνεχίζει!!! Ο καπτα-Διαμαντής έβγαλε ξανά ασπροπρόσωπη την εταιρεία του, άφησε άπαντες άφωνους με τα κατορθώματά του και τίμησε το νησί και τους παλιούς του φίλους που κάποτε τους συναντούσε καθημερινά με καράβια άλλων εταιρειών! Καλά ταξίδια κάπταιν!!
Αφιερωμένη στον καπετάνιο της λοιπόν, στον Akis Dionisis, ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ, στον Leo (που κάνει βόλτες στη γειτονιά μου και δεν τον πρόλαβα να του μιλήσω), στον αρχηγό Maroulis Nikos, στον Rocinante μας, καθώς και στον polykas!!!
DSC_2000.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

- Θέλουμε κι άλλες !!!

Φανούλα δε πιστεύω να αφήσεις το λαό σου χωρίς κι άλλες φωτός ??  :Very Happy:

----------


## sparti

> Φίλε για να καλύψει την καθυστέρηση έπρεπε να πηγαίνει με 27+μίλια σταθερά κάτι το οποίο δέν γίνεται φυσικά.Για να ξαναδείς 24μίλια απο την Αριάδνη(με αυτή την υπηρεσιακή πήγαινε Χανιά)θα πρέπει να της βγάλουν δρομολόγια με αυτή την ταχύτητα-άρα το ξεχνάμε.
> 
> Πολλά παράπονα απο τους επιβάτες που έχουν ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο μέχρι σήμερα.Παρατημένο στην μοίρα του με ταλαιπωρημένο εσωτερικό απο τις ναυλώσεις
> 
> Η βλάβη στον καταπέλτη ίσως είναι τυχαία ίσως όμως κ να οφείλεται στην ελλειπή συντήρηση/βιασύνη της εταιρίας να βγεί 'ξαφνικά' το πλοίο για δρομολόγια.
> 
> Η Χελλένικ 'διάλεξε' να ταλαιπωρίσει τους επιβάτες της Χίου και της Μυτιλήνης για να μήν αφήσει το 'φιλέτο' της Σύρου και της Μυκόνου(που δέν νομίζω ότι τα πάει καλά απο πλευράς κίνησης).Πολύ κακώς έπραξε κατα την γνώμη μου,στο κάτω κάτω μπορούσαν να περιμένουν δέκα μέρες ώστε να ετοιμαστεί πλήρως το Αριάδνη και μετα να το βγάλουν για δρομολόγια.


Φιλε μου μπορει να βγουμε λιγο εκτος θεματος αλλα οταν το Νησος χιος περνει 2000 ατομα μονο για τη μυκονο η κινηση θα ελεγα ειν πολυ καλη.Η εταιρια δεν θα μπορουσε να αφησει ομως πιστευω εκανε καλα π δεν αφησε καμια απ τις 2 γραμμες χωρις καραβι εστω και για λιγες μερες

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η χθεσινη μανουβρα στην Τηνο μεσα απο τη γεφυρα της αρχοντικης Γιαπωνεζας... Ζωγραφια πραγματικη, μια πανεμορφη κσι θεαματικη μανουβρα!!!

Μπορει να ειναι απο αλλο καραβολατρικο ιστοτοπο αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι κριμα να μην την απολαυσουν ολοι οι καραβολατρες.

----------


## Rocinante

Πραγματικά εξαιρετικό το βίντεο !! Για μένα ο φυσικός ήχος με τις εντολές και τα μέτρα ήταν απόλαυση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις φωτό και τις ανταποκρίσεις, αλλά απαράδεκτοι που δεν του φόρεσαν ακόμα σινιάλα, χάνει το πλοίο την αρχοντιά του.
> Γιατί δεν περνάει από πάνω από την Άνδρο?


Aυτοί είναι φτηνοί στο λάδι κ ακριβοί στο ξύδι,τα σινιάλα θα κοιτάξουν;
Από το Δύσβατο που πάει είναι λίγο πιό σύντομα. Δεν είναι μόνο λόγω καιρού που λένε κάποιοι φίλοι.

----------


## Psarianos

> Φιλε μου μπορει να βγουμε λιγο εκτος θεματος αλλα οταν το Νησος χιος περνει 2000 ατομα μονο για τη μυκονο η κινηση θα ελεγα ειν πολυ καλη.Η εταιρια δεν θα μπορουσε να αφησει ομως πιστευω εκανε καλα π δεν αφησε καμια απ τις 2 γραμμες χωρις καραβι εστω και για λιγες μερες


Πότε πήρε 2000 άτομα για Μύκονο,μία φορά στις 15? Εδώ οι φίλοι έχουν γράψει στα αντίστοιχα θέματα του Νήσος Χίος ότι απο κίνηση δέν τα πάει καλά απέναντι στο Ιθάκη.

Επίσης,μετά και την σημερινή βλάβη της Αριάδνης,έχουμε το τρίτο περιστατικό ταλαιπωρίας των επιβατών και ίσως την πέμπτη ή έκτη φορά καθυστερημένης άφιξης(είτε στον Πειραιά έιτε στην Μυτιλήνη)μέσα στις 15 μέρες που είναι δρομολογημένο το πλοίο.¶ρα λοιπόν μπορεί η εταιρία να μήν άφησε καμία γραμμή χωρίς πλοίο αλλά




> Η Χελλένικ 'διάλεξε' να ταλαιπωρίσει τους επιβάτες της Χίου και της Μυτιλήνης για να μήν αφήσει το 'φιλέτο' της Σύρου και της Μυκόνου(που δέν νομίζω ότι τα πάει καλά απο πλευράς κίνησης).Πολύ κακώς έπραξε κατα την γνώμη μου,στο κάτω κάτω μπορούσαν να περιμένουν δέκα μέρες ώστε να ετοιμαστεί πλήρως το Αριάδνη και μετα να το βγάλουν για δρομολόγια.


Η εταιρία έτσι που έβγαλε το πλοίο δυσφημίζει το 'ονομά' της αλλά και δημιουργεί άσχημες εντυπώσεις στους επιβάτες σχετικά με το πλοίο.Οπως μου είπε ένας φίλος μου(όχι άσχετος με τα πλοία) που ταξίδεψε 'απ έξω κούκλα κ απο μέσα πανούκλα' :Mask:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το έβγαλαν άρον-άρον να κάνει ταξίδια κ να τα αποτελέσματα. Τη μιά ο καταπέλτης,την άλλη η μηχανή. Τυχαία; Δυσφήμιση γιά την εταιρεία αλλά κ γιά ένα βαπόρι αστέρι. :Uncomfortableness:  :Surprised:  :Distrust:

----------


## george Xios

*Έναν αγιασμό- Νέα ταλαιπωρία για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.*

----------


## eytyhis128

Η ΑΝΕΚ παλι θα τους βγαλει ασπροπροσωπους.

----------


## apollo_express

Υπάρχει πληροφόρηση ποιο πλοίο θα κάνει το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του Αριάδνη???

----------


## roussosf

λετε το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ που κάνει σημερα δοκιμαστικα νοτια της Συρου??????????????????????????

----------


## Ilias 92

ΚΡΙΜΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΚΡΙΜΑ !!!!!!
Τέτοιο πλοίο ρε παιδί μου, θα πάθει τίποτα ο Στρίντζης με τα ευτράπελα της εταιρείας, αν και νομίζω τα γνώριζε καλά πριν αναλάβει, βρομούσε όλη η πιάτσα!!!




> Η ΑΝΕΚ παλι θα τους βγαλει ασπροπροσωπους.




Η ΑΝΕΚ την έφερε σε αυτά τα χάλια την εταιρεία δεν θα τους σώσει κιόλας επειδή θα βάλει (αν) ένα γερόντι!

----------


## ΣΕΒΝΤΑΣ

ποιο γεροντι  θα βαλει..???

----------


## gpap2006

Δε θα εκπλαγω αν δω κανα ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ να ανηφοριζει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δε θα εκπλαγω αν δω κανα ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ να ανηφοριζει


To πιθανότερο διότι το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ κανονικά είναι γιά Βενετία αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## ΣΕΒΝΤΑΣ

μπορει μεχρι το απογευμα να εχει φτιαχτει το αριαδνη να μην εχει τοσο σοβαρη ζημια.. :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μπορει μεχρι το απογευμα να εχει φτιαχτει το αριαδνη να μην εχει τοσο σοβαρη ζημια..


 Mακάρι,αλλά έτσι όπως το βγάλανε στο μπαμ μπαμ δεν θα πρέπει κ να το ζορίζουν κιόλας :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust: .

----------


## giorgos....

Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στις 13:00 σήμερα είχε μια μπάριζα κολλημένη δίπλα του. Υποθέτω για πετρέλαια.
Θα δούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι μου είπε φίλος καπετάνιος, η κούκλα θα κάνει κανονικά το δρομολόγιο του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ναι πήγε δρομολόγιο αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν θέλουν να ρίξουν λεφτά στο βαπόρι. Η φωτεινή επιγραφή με το όνομα δεξιά πίσω από τη γέφυρα σπασμένη, ο καταπέλτης επιβατών κλειστός δλδ δεν φτιάξανε τα συρματόσχοινα ακόμα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι μου είπε ο φίλος καπετάνιος στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπήρχε βλάβη, αλλά λάθος ηλεκτρονικός συναγερμός στο συστημα και φέρανε το πλοίο με κομένη ταχύτητα για να το ελέγξουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έχει κ η τεχνολογία τα...τυχερά της.

----------


## Ergis

Είχα την τιμή να παραστώ στην εκδήλωση του nautilia.gr που είχε πραγματοποιηθεί στο πλοίο,όταν ακόμα ήταν κατα την γνώμη μου σε καλή κατάσταση.
Προερχόταν και απο τη πρώτη του ναύλωση στην algerie οπού και τότε το είχαν σακατέψει.
Καμία σχέση με τις πρώτες του μέρες στην ακτοπλοΐα μας δηλαδή.

Είχα σκοπό να κάνω την υπέρβαση και να ταξιδέψω μαζί του όσο βρίσκεται ακόμα στα νερά μας.
Με αυτά που ακούω όμως έχω αρχίσει να το ξανασκέφτομαι αν αξίζει.

Όνειρο ήταν... :Apologetic: 

Ελπίζω το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο να έχει το μέλλον που του αξίζει και όχι "έξω κούκλα και μέσα πανούκλα"...

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κούκλα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ όταν στις 05-12-2007 είχα επιβιβαστή για ένα ταξιδάκι μου στα Χανιά. Για το φίλο Εργης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 01.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φτύστε το καράβι μη το ματιάσετε και αρχίσω να τα χώνω πάλι αλλά σε εσάς !!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Χαίρομαι να το βλέπω να γεμίζει το λιμάνι μας.... Μακάρι να μείνει...  :Surprised:

----------


## Ergis

> Η κούκλα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ όταν στις 05-12-2007 είχα επιβιβαστή για ένα ταξιδάκι μου στα Χανιά. Για το φίλο Εργης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 01.jpg


Να 'σαι καλά Παντελή!

----------


## captain Stratis

απο τα ωραιοτερα βαπορια μας ειναι.
απλα στολιζει το λιμανι του Πειραια!!!

----------


## P@vlos

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση της κούκλας! Βαμμένη πλέον και επιβλητική! Καλά ταξίδια να χει και μακάρι να μενε όλο το καλοκαίρι!

_DSC4615.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Είσοδος της κούκλας του Πειραιά το πρωινό της 29-06-13 και μέρος της μανούβρας της....

IMG_9833.JPG IMG_9843.JPG IMG_9848.JPG IMG_9855(2).jpg

Για τον πλοίαρχό της και για τους πάρα πολλούς λάτρεις της

----------


## Ergis

πιο πολύ για θυσία μου φάνηκε η επαναδρομολόγηση του πλοίου παρά σαν ένα comeback to life.....

Να δουμε που θα το πάνε τώρα και σε τι κατάσταση θα είναι..

Θα γίνει κάποια βελτίωση στο πλοίο η θα το στείλουν έτσι να ρεζιλευτεί και στα ξένα....

----------


## george Xios

Το πλοίο από 15 του μήνα ναυλώνετε στην Αλγερία..

----------


## High1

> Να δουμε που θα το πάνε τώρα και σε τι κατάσταση θα είναι..
> 
> Θα γίνει κάποια βελτίωση στο πλοίο η θα το στείλουν έτσι να ρεζιλευτεί και στα ξένα....


Eπειδή έτυχε πριν 2 χρονιές να είμαι τακτικός επιβάτης του πλοίου εκεί στα ξένα, να σου πώ απο πρώτο χέρι, ότι η βρωμιά των Αλγερινών δεν παίζεται, ότι κατουράγαν όπου βρίσκαν εντός του πλοίου και μύριζε κατρουλίλα όλο το πλοίο, ότι εκεί που τρώγανε κοιμόντουσαν, μες τη βρωμιά τους και πάντα όταν επέστρεφε Ελλάδα, ερχοντουσαν συνεργεία και καθαρίζαν το πλοίο απο την βρώμα τους!!

Οπότε ρεζίλι γίνονται αυτοί οι βρωμεροί κι όχι η εταιρεία που τους στέλνει ένα βαπόρι-κόσμημα.

----------


## aprovatianos

> Eπειδή έτυχε πριν 2 χρονιές να είμαι τακτικός επιβάτης του πλοίου εκεί στα ξένα, να σου πώ απο πρώτο χέρι, ότι η βρωμιά των Αλγερινών δεν παίζεται, ότι κατουράγαν όπου βρίσκαν εντός του πλοίου και μύριζε κατρουλίλα όλο το πλοίο, ότι εκεί που τρώγανε κοιμόντουσαν, μες τη βρωμιά τους και πάντα όταν επέστρεφε Ελλάδα, ερχοντουσαν συνεργεία και καθαρίζαν το πλοίο απο την βρώμα τους!!
> 
> Οπότε ρεζίλι γίνονται αυτοί οι βρωμεροί κι όχι η εταιρεία που τους στέλνει ένα βαπόρι-κόσμημα.


Αμα συνεχισουν και το ναυλωσουν κανα δυο χρονια ακομη, το βαπορι θα βγει αχρηστο και θα θελει γενικη ανακαινιση!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εννοείται βέβαια, ότι λογικά όλα αυτά η Αlgerie Ferries αυτά μάλλον πρέπει να τα πληρώνει cash. 
Σε κάθε ταξίδι πρέπει να γίνεται αυστηρός έλεγχος από το ελληνικό πλήρωμα και επίσης καθημερινά να της πηγαίνουν ραβασάκια με τα κατωρθώματα των ζωο-επιβατών της...

DSC07542 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-Anevike.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια υπεροχη μανουβρα της Αριαδναρας στη Χιο με τον Πελαγιτη μεσα στο λιμανι. Ομορφες καραβολατρικες στιγμες δια χειριστηριου καπεταν Διαμαντη Παπαγεωργιου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πλώρη που δεν χωρταίνεις να χαζεύεις...
DSC07570 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> Μια υπεροχη μανουβρα της Αριαδναρας στη Χιο με τον Πελαγιτη μεσα στο λιμανι. Ομορφες καραβολατρικες στιγμες δια χειριστηριου καπεταν Διαμαντη Παπαγεωργιου.


Πολύ όμορφο βίντεο, ευχαριστούμε Νιόνιο που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας, όπως και τον καπετάν Διαμαντή για τις όμορφες αυτές στιγμές...

----------


## diagoras

Σε ολο της το μεγαλειο 
CSC_0521.jpg

----------


## LOS

Παιδιά έχει ταξιδέψει κανείς με το Αριάδνη για να μας πεί τη πραγματική κατάσταση που επικρατεί μέσα στο βαπόρι? Γιατι βλέπω δεξιά και αριστερά αρκετό κόσμο να λέει ότι ο κλιματισμός μια δε δουλεύει - μια δουλεύει στο φούλ, μιλάνε για σπασμένα καθίσματα στα VIP, μιλάνε για βρωμιά και γενικά για ένα βαπόρι που μοιάζει παρατημένο. Επειδή εγώ δεν έχω τη τύχη να μπώ, έχει ταξιδέψει κανείς μαζί του να μας κάνει μια περιγραφή? Γιατι εγώ προσωπικά που το ταξίδεψα πριν 5 χρόνια, δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από τα παραπάνω, μιλάμε για ένα κόσμημα της Ελλάδας και της HSW. Πάντως υπάρχουν κ μερικοί που εκτιμάνε τα ΠΟΛΛΑ κρεββάτια της Αριαδνάρας σε σχέση με το ΧΙΟΣ ή το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ. 
Μακάρι να το βλέπαμε και με τα πραγματικά της σινιάλα έστω και για αυτές τις λίγες μέρες!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το πλοίο επιστρατεύτηκε άρων άρων να εξυπηρετήσει τη γραμμή.
Το τι λέει ο κάθε "έλληνας απαιτητικός" επιβάτης, εγώ προσωπικά δε το λαμβάνω σοβαρά υπόψην.
Φιλικά.

----------


## LOS

Γι'αυτό ρώτησα αν έχει ταξιδέψει κάποιος από εδώ μέσα να μας πεί μια πιο αντικειμενική και σωστή γνώμη. Ξέρω ότι ειδικά μέσω internet πολλοί κάνουν παράπονα για να κερδίσουν κάποιο δωρεάν εισιτήριο κλπ κλπ.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτά φίλε μου δεν είναι παράπονα, είναι κουτοπονηριά νεοέλληνα !!! 
DSC07708 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## Giannis G.

DSC03221.jpg
Αριάδνη δεμένη στην Τήνο

----------


## nerohitis

ήμουν μέσα την τετάρτη από Πειραίά για Χίο. Οι καμπίνες μεγάλες και καθαρές, δεν θα έλεγα το ίδιο για τα σεντόνια που ψιλομύριζαν. Στην ντουλάπα της καμπίνας δεν υπήρχαν κρεμάστρες και εντύπωση έκανε στη τουαλέτα η πινακίδα για το κουμπί που ήταν γραμμένη στα γαλλικά και στα αραβικά. Το ντεκ μπαρ της πρυμνης δεν έχει πολλές καρέκλες με αποτέλεσμα οι περισσότεροι να τη βγάλουν στο όρθιο, τα εξωτερικά ντεκ ένα βάψιμο το θέλουν. Εσωτερικά ήταν καθαρά και είναι εντυπωσιακό πόσα πολλλά αεροπορικά έχει. Το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο. Στις 15/7 φεύγει από τη γραμμή και έρχεται το Χίος. Το πλήρωμα στην Αλγερία θα είναι αλλοδαπό.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> εντύπωση έκανε στη τουαλέτα η πινακίδα για το κουμπί που ήταν γραμμένη στα γαλλικά και στα αραβικά.


Αυτονόητο μια και η Γαλλική είναι μαζί με τα αραβικά οι επίσημες γλώσσες της Αλγερίας όπου και δραστηριοποιείται το πλοίο. Κάτι ανάλογο επικρατούσε και σε όλους τους χώρους του "χοντρού" που ήταν Τυνησία όπου είχε πινακίδες σε όλους τους χώρους στις ίδιες γλώσσες (και μάλιστα ικανού μεγέθους μερικές ειδικά στα γκαράζ του). Όσο για τους απεριποίητους χώρους είναι απόρροια του παροπλισμού και της βιαστικής ετοιμασίας του για τη σκάντσα του Μύκονος.

----------


## SAPPHO

> ήμουν μέσα την τετάρτη από Πειραίά για Χίο. Οι καμπίνες μεγάλες και καθαρές, δεν θα έλεγα το ίδιο για τα σεντόνια που ψιλομύριζαν. Στην ντουλάπα της καμπίνας δεν υπήρχαν κρεμάστρες και εντύπωση έκανε στη τουαλέτα η πινακίδα για το κουμπί που ήταν γραμμένη στα γαλλικά και στα αραβικά. Το ντεκ μπαρ της πρυμνης δεν έχει πολλές καρέκλες με αποτέλεσμα οι περισσότεροι να τη βγάλουν στο όρθιο, τα εξωτερικά ντεκ ένα βάψιμο το θέλουν. Εσωτερικά ήταν καθαρά και είναι εντυπωσιακό πόσα πολλλά αεροπορικά έχει. Το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο. Στις 15/7 φεύγει από τη γραμμή και έρχεται το Χίος. Το πλήρωμα στην Αλγερία θα είναι αλλοδαπό.


Κατάφερες και το ταξίδεψες...από κίνηση περίπου πως ήταν??

----------


## dimitris10

Η όμορφη *Αριάδνη* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## dimitris10

Ας ελπίσουμε να το ξαναδούμε σύντομα να πλέει σε Ελληνικά νερά...
Όπου και να'ναι, στολίδι θα 'ναι...

DSCF8124.jpg DSCF8185.jpg DSCF8191.jpg

----------


## Ergis

Γειά σου Δημήτρη με τα ωραία σου...

Πρακτικός ο πλευρικός καταπέλτης νομίζω

Ας ελπίσουμε να μην το ξαναχαλάσουν εκεί που θα πάει.....

Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις Prinsess Ariadne....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eν πλω με το "ρομαντικό κορίτσι" που ακούει στο όνομα 
Α Ρ Ι Α Δ Ν Η   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DSC_0799 (1)-anevikeforum.jpg

Εξαιρετικά όλα καθώς επίσης και το  *ε ξ α ι ρ ε τ ι κ ό τ α τ ο*  (*ευγένεια, εξυπηρέτηση, τα πάντα*) πλήρωμα του πλοίου, 
που *ΌΛΑ* τα παιδιά μηδενός εξαιρουμένου, έδωσαν και δίνουν τον καλύτερό τους εαυτό για να λάμπει το πλοίο
τόσο εσωτερικά, αλλά κι άλλο τόσο εξωτερικά στη κυριολεξία !!! *Ήρωες ΌΛΟΙ τους* !!!

Τώρα το τί είπαν κάτι "επιβατούδια" που έκαναν παράπονα για το πλοίο, 
εγώ τα ακούω τζάμπα και βερεσέ !!!

Καλά ταξίδια να έχετε παιδιά εκεί στα ξένα που θα πάτε και καλή υπομονή, που σίγουρα θα τη χρειαστείτε !!! 
*Εις το επανειδήν για φραπεδούμπα με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στη Σαλονίκη, όπως είπαμε...* beach.gif  :Very Happy:  

Υ.Γ.
Κύριε ENG έχετε να πείτε τίποτα ?? 
(Ωχ... ξέρω τι με περιμένει...  :Very Happy:  ) ~> hunter.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γειά σου Δημήτρη με τα ωραία σου...
> 
> Πρακτικός ο πλευρικός καταπέλτης νομίζω
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε να μην το ξαναχαλάσουν εκεί που θα πάει.....
> 
> Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις Prinsess Ariadne....


 O καταπέλτης επιβατών ήταν.

----------


## iclink

> DSCF8124.jpg





> Πρακτικός ο πλευρικός καταπέλτης νομίζω





> O καταπέλτης επιβατών ήταν.


Ο πλευρικος δεν ειναι επιβατων!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο πλευρικος δεν ειναι επιβατων!!!


Έλα παππούλη να σου δείξω τα αμπελοχώραφά σου!! Λέμε γιά αυτόν που κόπηκαν τα συρματόσχοινα κ έπεσε στη θάλασσα. Ο άλλος ο πράγματι πλευρικός εννοείται ότι είναι οχημάτων τον δούλευε κ λέω δούλευε γιατί δυστυχώς αποχαιρέτησε την γραμμή ...

----------


## Ergis

Ισως να ήταν λάθος η διατύπωσή της δημοσίευσης μου.

Σαφως και ολοι γνωρίζουμε οτι αυτός τον επιβατών ηταν που χαλασε.

Επιμένω όμως οτι στο ξεφόρτωμα των φορτηγών-αμαξιων ο πλευρικος καταπελτης θα επρεπε να χρησημοποιείται περισσότερο.

Είναι πιο πρακτικός κατα την γνώμη μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ισως να ήταν λάθος η διατύπωσή της δημοσίευσης μου.
> 
> Σαφως και ολοι γνωρίζουμε οτι αυτός τον επιβατών ηταν που χαλασε.
> 
> Επιμένω όμως οτι στο ξεφόρτωμα των φορτηγών-αμαξιων ο πλευρικος καταπελτης θα επρεπε να χρησημοποιείται περισσότερο.
> 
> Είναι πιο πρακτικός κατα την γνώμη μου.


 Αυτό το έχω πει κ εγώ γιά όσα πλοία διαθέτουν τέτοιο κ γιά τον πλωριό όπου είναι δυνατό. Γενικά είμαι λάτρης των πολλάπλών επιλογών που διαθέτουν τα περισσότερα γιαπωνέζικα.

----------


## dimitris10

Σαν να το ξέραμε όσοι ευχηθήκαμε να επιστρέψει το Αριάδνη στα Ελληνικά μας νερά...

Έτσι λοιπόν, μετά την επιστροφή του από την Αλγερία (το Σεπτέμβριο - Οκτώβριο) θα δρομολογηθεί πλέον μόνιμα και με τα σινιάλα της Hellenic Seaways στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη ! 2 -3 μήνες , και πάλι στην Ελλάδα μας η όμορφη Αριάδνη μας...

----------


## thanos75

> Σαν να το ξέραμε όσοι ευχηθήκαμε να επιστρέψει το Αριάδνη στα Ελληνικά μας νερά...
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν, μετά την επιστροφή του από την Αλγερία (το Σεπτέμβριο - Οκτώβριο) θα δρομολογηθεί πλέον μόνιμα και με τα σινιάλα της Hellenic Seaways στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη ! 2 -3 μήνες , και πάλι στην Ελλάδα μας η όμορφη Αριάδνη μας...


A...πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό, θα αντικαταστήσει μόνιμα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ με μεταδρομολόγηση του δεύτερου? Μακάρι πάντως να έχει έναν μόνιμο ρόλο στην ακτοπλοια μας :Fat:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όπως είπα και στο facebook, τίποτα μη θεωρείτε δεδομένο στις μέρες μας...

----------


## LOS

Μακάρι να βρούν όλα τα παροπλισμένα καράβια της HSW και όλων των εταιρειών ρόλο στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα! Αλλά είναι τρομερά δύσκολο νομίζω να μείνει εκτός το Ν.Χίος και στη θέση του να μπεί το Αριάδνη. Το μόνο που δε γνωρίζω είναι πιο είναι πιο οικονομικό βαπόρι...στα 19μίλια. Πάντως το θετικό είναι ότι η εταιρεία δείχνει σημάδια ζωής και είναι πολυ σημαντικό για όλους αυτό.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Σαν να το ξέραμε όσοι ευχηθήκαμε να επιστρέψει το Αριάδνη στα Ελληνικά μας νερά...
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν, μετά την επιστροφή του από την Αλγερία (το Σεπτέμβριο - Οκτώβριο) θα δρομολογηθεί πλέον μόνιμα και με τα σινιάλα της Hellenic Seaways στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη ! 2 -3 μήνες , και πάλι στην Ελλάδα μας η όμορφη Αριάδνη μας...


*Αυτο, ειναι ενα σεναριο. Το πλοίο θα φύγει πάλι εκτός Ελλάδος μετά τον Οκτώβριο.....*

----------


## P@vlos

> *Αυτο, ειναι ενα σεναριο. Το πλοίο θα φύγει πάλι εκτός Ελλάδος μετά τον Οκτώβριο.....*


Πολλά ακούγονται για νέα ναύλωση αλλιώς ακούγονται άλλες φήμες για κίνηση της εταιρείας... Ίδωμεν

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Καλύτερα ναύλωση παιδιά. Φέρνει έσοδα στην εταιρία, όπως και να το κάνουμε...

----------


## Ergis

Χειμώνας και δρομολόγηση;

Μόνο με θαύμα νομιζω.

Οπως έχει πει και ένας φίλος μου μεγάλα πλοία-μεγάλες μηχανές-μεγάλη κατανάλωση...

Να δούμε και τι κινήσεις θα κάνει ο Στριτζης...

----------


## thanos75

Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως το πιο λογικό - και το καλύτερο από οικονομικής απόψεως για την εταιρία- θα είναι να ναυλωθεί κάπου έξω.  Μακάρι να ναυλωθεί τουλάχιστον από κάποια σοβαρή εταιρία σε κάποια πιο σοβαρή-από την Αλγερία-  χώρα.  Εκτός κι αν η εταιρία σχεδιάζει να επεκτείνει τις δραστηριότητές της και σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή εντός Ελλάδος...ίσως μόνο τότε είναι πιθανό να δούμε την Αριάδνη σε πιο μόνιμο ρόλο σε ελληνικά νερά.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γραμμές στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν για το πλοίο. 
Καμπίνες όμως δεν έχει το πλοίο για να ανταπεξέλθει επ'άξια όμως.
Χρειάζεται μία εσωτερική μετασκευούλα...

----------


## sparti

Η Αριαδναρα μας βγαινοντας απο το λιμανι της Χιου SAM_0281.JPGSAM_0282.JPGSAM_0285.JPGSAM_0286.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

> Γραμμές στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν για το πλοίο. 
> Καμπίνες όμως δεν έχει το πλοίο για να ανταπεξέλθει επ'άξια όμως.
> Χρειάζεται μία εσωτερική μετασκευούλα...


Και φυσικά αναφερόμαστε στην γνωστή γραμμή κελεπούρι Θεσσαλονίκη Ηράκλειο που απατούνται 1000 και πλέον κρεβάτια??

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δηλαδή εσύ τι θεωρείς ?? Ότι οι 400+ κλίνες που έχει για τόσο μεγάλο πλοίο είναι αρκετές ??
Μα με τόσα αεροπορικά καθίσματα που έχει, ποιο πολύ με ημερόπλοιο μοιάζει.  
Δεν είναι μόνο η γραμμή αυτή, αλλά γιατί αμφιβάλεις για το Θεσσαλονίκη - Ηράκλειο ??
Συμπληρώνω ότι χωρίς επιδότηση πλέον δε γίνεται τίποτα. Η νύφη του Θερμαϊκού έγινε άγονη γραμμή πλεόν. 
Όσο κι αν ακούγεται περίεργο και παράξενο, το πλοίο είναι "μάνα" για τη γραμμή.
Από κίνηση ?? Δόξα το Θεό θα έχει αρκετή και κυρίως από νταλίκες κι έπειτα από επιβάτες !!!
Όσοι είχαν ταξιδέψει στο παρελθόν με το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ ή με τον ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟ, θα θυμούνται.
Έκανα κουβέντα με αξιωματικό του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που ήταν παλιά στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Ηράκλειο και του ζήτησα να μου πει τη γνώμη του αν το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ταιριάζει στη γραμμή αυτή. 
Η απάντησή του ?? Θετικότατη και είπε πως αν μπει σ'αυτή τη γραμμή αυτό το πλοίο, έχει σωθεί όλη η Βόρεια Έλλάδα και από επιβατική άποψη και από άποψη φορτηγών !!! 

Μία φωτό της πλώρης της...
DSC07605 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-forum.JPG

----------


## dimitris10

> Καλύτερα ναύλωση παιδιά. Φέρνει έσοδα στην εταιρία, όπως και να το κάνουμε...


Δε το συζητάμε , εννοείται. Απλώς σε όλους θα μας άρεσε να ήταν πιο κοντά μας.

Γιώργο, ξέρω, έχεις μια τάση να απαντάς αρνητικά σε όλα *αλλά* κάπως προσβλητικά και αυτό είναι που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο (περισσότερα με προσωπικό μήνυμα, γιατί ήδη βρίσκομαι εκτός θέματος και ζητώ συγγνώμη γι' αυτό). Εμένα μου το είπε άτομο που δουλεύει στην εταιρία και ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ''σεναριογράφος'' όπως ανέφερε ο Γιώργος... και στο κάτω - κάτω, λίγη αισιοδοξία ρε συ Γώργο, εντάξει, είπες τη γνώμη σου - είπα τη γνωμη μου. Μέχρι εκεί.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Δηλαδή εσύ τι θεωρείς ?? Ότι οι 400+ κλίνες που έχει για τόσο μεγάλο πλοίο είναι αρκετές ??


Τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει και στο θέμα του Ορίζοντα Άκη πριν μερικούςμήνες και για την γραμμή και για τα κρεβάτια, να μου έλεγες για το Ρόδος που έχειτις μισές καμπίνες να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου, αλλά το Αριάδνη όχι.
Δεν βλέπεις που τσιγκουνεύονται να του βάλουν την στάμπα τηςεταιρεία και κυκλοφορούσε σαν φάντασμα μες στο Αιγαίο, θα κάνουν και νέα μετασκευή( δες τι γίνεται με το Μύκονος). 
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτός που το έφερε εδώ θα του δώσει πάλι τηναρμόζουσα θέση στις συγκοινωνίες της χώρας.

----------


## P@vlos

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτός που το έφερε εδώ θα του δώσει πάλι τηναρμόζουσα θέση στις συγκοινωνίες της χώρας.


Η οποία δεδομένων των συνθηκών και των αναγκών είναι εκτός των συγκοινωνιών της χώρας....

----------


## Ilias 92

> Η οποία δεδομένων των συνθηκών και των αναγκών είναι εκτός των συγκοινωνιών της χώρας....


Για πόσο δεν μπορεί για πάντα να το ναυλώνουν.

----------


## P@vlos

Χωρις μετασκευή στην Κρήτη που είναι η μόνη γραμμή που αντέχεια ακόμα 200μετρα βαπόρια δεν στέκεται. Στα ενδοκυκλαδικά ουτε για αστείο. Χίο-Μυτιλήνη θα μπαίνει άσχημα μέσα τον χειμώνα. Η μόνη λύση για να μείνει εδώ θα είναι δεδομένου και του γκαράζ του να πήγαινε ως νεος παίκτης στην Αδριατική αλλά μονοβάπορο δεν στέκεται και πάλι. Οπότε ή συνεχείς ναυλώσεις ή παροπλισμός.

----------


## Ilias 92

Γιατί ρε Παύλο εσύ πιστεύεις ότι έφυγε από την Κρήτη επειδή δεν είχε πολλά κρεβάτια?? 
Με τα μεγάλα ΒΣ δεν έχουν και πολλές καμπίνες διαφορά και στα Χανιά ο Παναγόπουλος τους σάρωσε.
Το πλοίο έφυγε γιατί ανέλαβε ο ΙΣΒ την Χελλενικ με της ιστορία με τις επιταγές κτλ.
Αν δεν έκανε για Κρήτη γιατί το ναύλωνε η ΑΝΕΚ και δίπλωσετον Έλυρο για ένα διάστημα.
Από τους λίγους στην Ελλάδα που ξέρουν να φτιάχνουν πλοία είναιο Στρίντζης μην του βγάλουμε τώρα την μετασκευή μίση, ακριβή ναι.
Δείτε το Ν. Ρόδος τι δουλεία του κάνανε με πιο λίγες καμπίνες από το Χίος για να καταλάβετε τι κάνουν άλλοι!!
.

----------


## thanos75

Το ότι το Ionian sky έχει τόση κίνηση τον τελευταίο καιρό, ειδικά σε φορτηγά, καταδεικνύει πως οι γραμμές από τη Θεσσαλονίκη, και γενικότερα από τα λιμάνια της Βόρειας Ελλάδας έχουν ψωμί ακόμα. Ίσως λοιπόν μια καλή περίπτωση για το Αριάδνη θα ήταν να χτυπήσει αυτές τις γραμμές, δηλαδή από βόρεια Ελλάδα προς Ανατολικό Αιγαίο, με προέκτασή και προς Δωδεκάνησα (Κω κ Ρόδο) όπως έκανε πριν λίγα χρόνια και ο Διαγόρας. Μια άλλη ιδανική γραμμή για το πλοίο θα ήταν το Πειραιάς- Σαντορίνη- Κως-ρόδος που κάνει τώρα ο Ορίζοντας. Γραμμές γενικά υπάρχουν και τα 400 κρεβάτια δεν είναι αποκαρδιωτικά σε εποχές κρίσης. Πάντως αυτή ειδικά τη στιγμή φαίνεται να συμφέρει περισσότερο η ναυλωση- όμως δεν μπορεί μια ζωή να ναύλωνεται έξω όπως είπε κ ο Ηλίας πιο πάνω

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δε θέλω να ξεφύγω πολύ εκτός θέματος, αλλά τι να πει και η Αλεξανδρούπολη που είναι ξεχασμένη τέρμα θεού !!! Θα μου πείτε, είναι κοντά με τη Καβάλα και αυτό τη σώζει. Οκ... Να'χαμε να λέγαμε. 

Εν τέλη καταλήγουμε λοιπόν, ότι κυρίως στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα που υπάρχει ανάγκη από ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση
το πλοίο μπορεί να στεργιώσει ανετότατα !!!
Και κυκλικό δρομολόγιο... Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Δωδεκάνησα (Κως-Ρόδος κτλ) και τσοντάρω και την Κρήτη και επιστροφή πίσω !!! 
Για να -ακούσω- διαβάσω τι έχετε να πείτε, θα έχει ανταπόκριση από τον κόσμο ?? 
Ρωτάω εγώ τώρα, αφού κάνουμε συζήτηση για το πλοίο...

----------


## Psarianos

Φίλε μήν το ψάχνεις,ότι επιχείρημα κ να παρουσιάσεις η απάντηση είναι ότι δέν υπάρχει πλοίο απο βόρεια Ελλάδα για Κυκλάδες/Δωδεκάνησα ώστε να γεμίζουν αυτά που έχουν απο Πειραιά.Σκέψου το απλά,γιατί να βάλουν ένα επιπλέον πλοίο(επιπλέον έξοδα δηλαδή)όταν αναγκαστικά θα κατέβουν απο βόρεια Ελλάδα επιβάτες και οχήματα να μπούν στο πλοίο που κάνει Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο ή Πειραιά-Ρόδο :Cool: 

Βάλε επίσης ότι υπάρχουν επιδοτούμενες(με σχετικά χαμηλό κόστος)αεροπορικές γραμμές απο την Θεσσαλονίκη για όλο σχεδόν το Αιγαίο και την Κρήτη.Υπολόγισε πόσο θα κόστιζε μία καμπίνα για Χανιά,Σαντορίνη,Ρόδο απο Θεσσαλονίκη και πές μου αν το πλοίο βγαίνει πιό φτηνό απο το αεροπλάνο.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για να κατέβεις οδικώς από Βόρεια Ελλάδα Πειραιά, σου βγαίνει ο κούκος αηδόνι από άποψη χρημάτων. Διόδια, βενζίνες κτλ...

----------


## thanos75

> Δε θέλω να ξεφύγω πολύ εκτός θέματος, αλλά τι να πει και η Αλεξανδρούπολη που είναι ξεχασμένη τέρμα θεού !!! Θα μου πείτε, είναι κοντά με τη Καβάλα και αυτό τη σώζει. Οκ... Να'χαμε να λέγαμε. 
> 
> Εν τέλη καταλήγουμε λοιπόν, ότι κυρίως στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα που υπάρχει ανάγκη από ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση
> το πλοίο μπορεί να στεργιώσει ανετότατα !!!
> Και κυκλικό δρομολόγιο... Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Δωδεκάνησα (Κως-Ρόδος κτλ) και τσοντάρω και την Κρήτη και επιστροφή πίσω !!! 
> Για να -ακούσω- διαβάσω τι έχετε να πείτε, θα έχει ανταπόκριση από τον κόσμο ?? 
> Ρωτάω εγώ τώρα, αφού κάνουμε συζήτηση για το πλοίο...


Τα πρόσφατα παραδείγματα δείχνουν πως ναι θα είχε ανταπόκριση και μάλιστα μεγάλη.  Δεν αναφέρομαι τόσο στην Κρήτη (όπου δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε πρόσφατο παράδειγμα από βόρεια Ελλάδα) αλλά καθαρά στο Ανατολικό Αγαίο και τα Δωδεκάνησα από Θεσ/νικη και Καβάλα.  Όλα τα ΝΕΛόπολοια που μπήκαν στις συγκεκριμένες γραμμές πήγαν καλά και από επιβάτες και από φορτηγά, αλλά και ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ από Θεσ/νικη προς Δωδεκάνησα 1 φορά την εβδομάδα τα είχε πάει περίφημα- ανεξαρτήτως των επι΄δοτήσεων

----------


## sparti

SAM_0235.JPGSAM_0238.JPGSAM_0240.JPG Ο βαπορας μανουβραρωντας στη Χιο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιος φιλε sparti, ομορφη μανουβρα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τα πρόσφατα παραδείγματα δείχνουν πως ναι θα είχε ανταπόκριση και μάλιστα μεγάλη.  Δεν αναφέρομαι τόσο στην Κρήτη (όπου δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε πρόσφατο παράδειγμα από βόρεια Ελλάδα) αλλά καθαρά στο Ανατολικό Αγαίο και τα Δωδεκάνησα από Θεσ/νικη και Καβάλα.  Όλα τα ΝΕΛόπολοια που μπήκαν στις συγκεκριμένες γραμμές πήγαν καλά και από επιβάτες και από φορτηγά, αλλά και ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ από Θεσ/νικη προς Δωδεκάνησα 1 φορά την εβδομάδα τα είχε πάει περίφημα- ανεξαρτήτως των επι΄δοτήσεων



Μπράβο !!! Με πιάνεις απόλυτα !!! Γιατί λοιπόν να μην έχει ανταπόκριση από τους Βορειοελλαδίτες και η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ όπως ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ ?? Θα στεριώσει αν κάνει αυτή την άγονη, εγώ λέω...

----------


## thanos75

> Μπράβο !!! Με πιάνεις απόλυτα !!! Γιατί λοιπόν να μην έχει ανταπόκριση από τους Βορειοελλαδίτες και η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ όπως ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ ?? Θα στεριώσει αν κάνει αυτή την άγονη, εγώ λέω...


Μακάρι η καινούρια διοίκηση της HSW να σκεφτεί σοβαρά αυτές τις εναλλακτικές φίλε μου.  Το μόνο ίσως κακό είναι πως μετά και τις τελευταίες  "έξυπνες" αποφάσεις του υπουργείου, φαίνεται πως στις άγονες του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου το πάνω χέρι μέχρι και το 2016 θα το έχει η ΝΕΛ (σου θυμίζω την ανανέωση της σύμβασης του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ, την πρόσφατη αποτυχία δρομολόγησης του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ στη θέση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ κλπ)- αν βέβαια συνεχιστεί αυτή η πολιτική και εάν φυσικά η ΝΕΛ εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει με αυτή τη μορφή.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μάλλον θα πρέπει να συμβιβαστούμε με την ιδέα πως για τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο ακόμα η όμορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας θα ξενιτεύεται

----------


## ιθακη

To Αριάδνη σήμερα έχει αλλάξει μπάντα, για να βαφτεί και από την αριστερή μεριά, ώστε να είναι έτοιμο για την αναχώρηση του

IMG_0148.jpg IMG_0152.jpg IMG_0190.jpg IMG_0193.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μακάρι η καινούρια διοίκηση της HSW να σκεφτεί σοβαρά αυτές τις εναλλακτικές φίλε μου.  Το μόνο ίσως κακό είναι πως μετά και τις τελευταίες  "έξυπνες" αποφάσεις του υπουργείου, φαίνεται πως στις άγονες του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου το πάνω χέρι μέχρι και το 2016 θα το έχει η ΝΕΛ (σου θυμίζω την ανανέωση της σύμβασης του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ, την πρόσφατη αποτυχία δρομολόγησης του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ στη θέση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ κλπ)- αν βέβαια συνεχιστεί αυτή η πολιτική και εάν φυσικά η ΝΕΛ εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει με αυτή τη μορφή.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μάλλον θα πρέπει να συμβιβαστούμε με την ιδέα πως για τουλάχιστον 1 χρόνο ακόμα η όμορφη ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας θα ξενιτεύεται



Όπως το είπες...
Αν υφίσταται να υπάρχει η ΝΕΛ... Που δε πρόκειται να κρατήσει πολύ ακόμα. Σύντομα υποπτεύομαι ότι θα της φάνε την άγονη μέσα από τα χέρια της και καλά να πάθει.
Τώρα αν μας διαβάζουν μέσα από την Hellenic, ίσως να τους έχουμε δώσει ιδέες για μελλοντικά σχέδια και για την εταιρία και για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ  :Very Happy:  !!!

----------


## sparti

Εικόνα 368.jpgΕικόνα 369.jpgΔυο φωτογραφιες του βαποριου απο τη χιο

----------


## thanos75

> Όπως το είπες...
> Αν υφίσταται να υπάρχει η ΝΕΛ... Που δε πρόκειται να κρατήσει πολύ ακόμα. Σύντομα υποπτεύομαι ότι θα της φάνε την άγονη μέσα από τα χέρια της και καλά να πάθει.
> Τώρα αν μας διαβάζουν μέσα από την Hellenic, ίσως να τους έχουμε δώσει ιδέες για μελλοντικά σχέδια και για την εταιρία και για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ  !!!


Μακάρι φίλε μου, αμήν

----------


## Panos80

Ξεκινησε η κουκλαρα για τα ξενα. Καλα ταξιδια να εχει και καλες θαλασσες.

----------


## george Xios

Eλληνικό πλήρωμα σε γέφυρα-μηχανές και γκαράζ;;

----------


## ιθακη

> Ξεκινησε η κουκλαρα για τα ξενα. Καλα ταξιδια να εχει και καλες θαλασσες.


Έτσι όπως τα λέει ο Panos80 είναι...

κατά τις 18:40 αφού η Αριάδνη συναντήθηκε με το πλοίο που αντικατέστησε για λίγες μέρες και αντάλλαξαν χαιρετισμούς με σφυρίγματα ο cpt Διαμαντής με τον πλοίαρχο της, τον cpt. Μιχάλη Προύζο,

IMG_0217.JPG

κατά τις 18:50 έλυσε κάβους, ξεκόλλησε από τον ντόκο
IMG_0251.JPG

και ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι της για τα ξένα
IMG_0255.JPG IMG_0256.JPG IMG_0260.JPG 

Καλή δύναμη να έχει το πλήρωμά του και καλή επιστροφή....

Αφιερωμένες στον καπετάν Διαμαντή, στον φίλο μου τον captain nionio και σε όλους τους φίλους της

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λάμπει !!!

----------


## Ergis

Τωρα βρήκαν να το κάνουν να λάμπει.....
Τοσο καιρο τα τρεξίματα και το ξεθώριασμα των χρωματων ελαμπε!

Τον "καλοπισμό" του πλοίου ποιός τον αναλαμβάνει;
Η hsw η Algerie ferries;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφη συναντηση, χαιρετισμος και βεβαια φωτογραφιες. Να εισαι καλα Γιωργη!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> Τωρα βρήκαν να το κάνουν να λάμπει.....
> Τοσο καιρο τα τρεξίματα και το ξεθώριασμα των χρωματων ελαμπε!
> 
> Τον "καλοπισμό" του πλοίου ποιός τον αναλαμβάνει;
> Η hsw η Algerie ferries;


Έργη δες το λίγο αλλιώς. Νοικιάζεις ένα αμάξι από την Hertz πχ...Θα στο παραδώσουν βρώμικο ή υποχρεούνται να το καθαρίσουν πρι???

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Α Ρ Ι Α Δ Ν Η !!!!!

DSC07573 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λάμπει !!!


 Κ μέσα μπορεί να λάμπει αλλά τα χασανάκια θα το κάνουν πάλι  "όμορφο" :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust: ...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Από μέσα όταν γυρίσει μπορεί να είναι για κλάματα... 

Στη Μυτιλήνη ένα πρωί...
DSC07677 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από μέσα όταν γυρίσει μπορεί να είναι για κλάματα... 
> 
> Στη Μυτιλήνη ένα πρωί...
> DSC07677 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG


Πατημένος με 23,8 γι'α να προλάβει τιο δρομολόγιο από Οράν. Κάποτε εκεί με Β737 της Αir Algerie μου έτυχε η χειρότερη προσγείωση της ζωής μου. Το κοπάνησε ο δικός σου κάτω... Κ στο Αλγέρι το τέρμιναλ του εσωτερικού μιά μεγάλη στρατιωτική σκηνή. :Surprised:  :Surprised:  Τόσο καλά σε αυτή την χώρα!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το καλό είναι ότι η Algerie Ferries θα πληρώνει τις φθορές που προκαλούν τα "ζώα/επιβάτες" που κουβαλάει...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ στην Χίο, στην αρχή του Ιουλίου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Φεύγοντας από Πειραιά...
DSC07611 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Η όμορφη Αριάδνη τραβηγμένη πάνω από το Blue Star Paros στις 20/7/2013
DSC05174_zpscf843ce6.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Συγκρίσεις μεγέθους κτιρίων και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ...
DSC07723 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_   Το ομορφο Αριαδνη     καθως το λουζει με τις ακτινες του ο   καλοκαιρινος ηλιος,       
  Πειραιας 18-7-2013

 ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN0335LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στη Μυτιλήνη ένα απόγευμα...
DSC07774 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike.JPG

----------


## leo85

Στο Πέραμα πριν ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια στο Β. Αιγαίο.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 19-6-2013 03.gif

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αριάδνη στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!
DSC07747 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Σημερα το μεσημερι καταφθανει Πειραια , μετα την καλοκαιρινη του ναυλωση !

----------


## thanos75

> Σημερα το μεσημερι καταφθανει Πειραια , μετα την καλοκαιρινη του ναυλωση !


Ωραία...και ακόμα καλύτερα άμα αποφάσιζε η HSW να το δρομολογούσε και κάπου.  Υπάρχει περίπτωση άραγε να σκαντζάρει και πάλι το ΧΙΟΣ έστω και για λίγο?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ωραία...και ακόμα καλύτερα άμα αποφάσιζε η HSW να το δρομολογούσε και κάπου.  Υπάρχει περίπτωση άραγε να σκαντζάρει και πάλι το ΧΙΟΣ έστω και για λίγο?


Προς το παρών θα παει Πέραμα ,και μετά βλέπουμε !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραία...και ακόμα καλύτερα άμα αποφάσιζε η HSW να το δρομολογούσε και κάπου. Υπάρχει περίπτωση άραγε να σκαντζάρει και πάλι το ΧΙΟΣ έστω και για λίγο?


Noμίζω ότι πρώτα θέλει συμμάζεμα λόγω των κάφρων που ταξίδευαν μαζί του.

----------


## LOS

Είχε ακουστεί τότε πάντως ότι κυρίως λόγω καμπινών του Αριάδνη ότι θα αντικαταστήσει το Χιος για μεγάλο διάστημα. Βέβαια δε ξέρω κατα πόσο συμφέρει την εταιρεία κάτι τέτοιο, γιατι ναι μεν θα πουλήσει παραπάνω καμπίνες αλλά δε ξέρω πόσα παραπάνω λειτουργικά έχει το Αριάδνη από το Χίος. Θέλει μάζεμα πάντως το πλοίο αν θέλει να μπεί στη γραμμή για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και όχι για 1μήνα μόνο.

----------


## Apostolos

Χρόνια τώρα την συντήρηση των πλοίων την κανει το πλήρωμα κουβέρτας και μηχανής οταν το πλοιο κάνει δρομολόγια. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι μένει στο λιμάνι απο το χαραμα ώς το βράδυ. Εξάλου οταν εκανε για λίγο το Χίο Μυτιλήνη ειχε πέσει βάψιμο και ματσακόνι που κάπως συμάζεψε την εμφάνιση του εξωτερικά.

----------


## opelmanos

> Χρόνια τώρα την συντήρηση των πλοίων την κανει το πλήρωμα κουβέρτας και μηχανής οταν το πλοιο κάνει δρομολόγια. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι μένει στο λιμάνι απο το χαραμα ώς το βράδυ. Εξάλου οταν εκανε για λίγο το Χίο Μυτιλήνη ειχε πέσει βάψιμο και ματσακόνι που κάπως συμάζεψε την εμφάνιση του εξωτερικά.


Δεν το συμμαζεψαν καθολου Απόστολε ..το πλοίο είναι χάλια εξωτερικα!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Είχε ακουστεί τότε πάντως ότι κυρίως λόγω καμπινών του Αριάδνη ότι θα αντικαταστήσει το Χιος για μεγάλο διάστημα. Βέβαια δε ξέρω κατα πόσο συμφέρει την εταιρεία κάτι τέτοιο, γιατι ναι μεν θα πουλήσει παραπάνω καμπίνες αλλά δε ξέρω πόσα παραπάνω λειτουργικά έχει το Αριάδνη από το Χίος. Θέλει μάζεμα πάντως το πλοίο αν θέλει να μπεί στη γραμμή για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και όχι για 1μήνα μόνο.


Όσες καμπίνες έχει, άλλες τόσες χρειάζεται γενικά, όχι μόνο για Βόρειο Αιγαίο. 
Θυμηθείτε π.χ. ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. 850 κρεβάτια. Νομίζω με΄μία εσωτερική μετασκευούλα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ θα είναι το απόλυτο σκαρί για πολλές γραμμές. Το είχα συζήτήσει σχετικά και με μέλος του πληρώματος και καταλήξαμε στο ακέραιο σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα!

Φεύγοντας από Μυτιλήνη...
DSC07784 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike.JPG

----------


## thanos75

Προσωπικά διόλου δεν το αποκλείω να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει έστω και για λίγο.  Εάν συμβεί κάτι στη ΝΕΛ και φύγει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ από τη γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου (μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν επιδοτείται πια), η λογική λέει πως το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ θα ξαναμπει έκεί.  Επομένως όταν θα κάνει ετήσια το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, πιθανότατα να χρειαστεί να κληθεί το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ καθώς η εταιρία δεν θα έχει κάποιο άλλο συμβατικό διαθέσιμο.  Βέβαια τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο.  Πάντως έχω την αίσθηση πως η εταιρία "γλυκάθηκε" το καλοκαίρι με τη σύντομη παρουσία του στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης, επομένως πιστεύω πως είναι στα πλάνα της να αξιοποιήσει το πλοίο σε πιο μόνιμη βάση κάπου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νομιζω οτι με το Αριαδνη και το αχανες γκαραζ του μπορει να χτυπησει τις τιμες στα φορτηγα ωστε να παρει πισω μερος απο το μεριδιο του Πελαγιτη, ισως και να τη δουμε στη γραμμη σε πιο μονιμη βαση. Ξαναλεω ισως.

----------


## Ilias 92

Νομίζω ότι δεν κάνει το καράβι για γραμμές Β. Ελλάδος είναι μικρό και 800 κρεβάτια να πάει πάλι λίγα είναι. Νομίζω χρειάζεται ένα πλοίο με σίγουρα πάνω από 1500 κρεβάτια!!!
 *Η γραμμές αυτές δουλεύουν φουλ χειμώνα καλοκαίρι και απαιτούν τεράστια πλοία!!!!!* :Cower:  :Hopelessness:  :Sleeping:

----------


## hsw

> Νομίζω ότι δεν κάνει το καράβι για γραμμές Β. Ελλάδος είναι μικρό και 800 κρεβάτια να πάει πάλι λίγα είναι. Νομίζω χρειάζεται ένα πλοίο με σίγουρα πάνω από 1500 κρεβάτια!!!
>  *Η γραμμές αυτές δουλεύουν φουλ χειμώνα καλοκαίρι και απαιτούν τεράστια πλοία!!!!!*


Πάντως σίγουρα καλύτερα θα'ναι σε σχέση με το Νήσος Χίος αφού έχει περισσότερες καμπίνες. Το "πάνω από 1500 κρεβάτια" νομίζω είναι μεγάλη υπερβολή.

Κι έγω παντως πιστεύω ότι αν δε δουλέψει κάπου αλλού θα μπει για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. Μην ξεχνάμε επίσης πως αν το Νήσος Μύκονος μπει Ικαρία-Σάμο και το χειμώνα (όπως ακούγεται), και θέλει η εταιρεία να δείξει συνέπεια στη γραμμή όλο το χρόνο, σε ενδεχόμενο δεξαμενισμό του ή εργασίες συντήρησής του, θα το αντικαταστήσει με το Χίος και με τη σειρά της η Αριάδνη στη θέση του Χίος.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Πάντως σίγουρα καλύτερα θα'ναι σε σχέση με το Νήσος Χίος αφού έχει περισσότερες καμπίνες. Το "πάνω από 1500 κρεβάτια" νομίζω είναι μεγάλη υπερβολή.
> 
> Κι έγω παντως πιστεύω ότι αν δε δουλέψει κάπου αλλού θα μπει για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. Μην ξεχνάμε επίσης πως αν το Νήσος Μύκονος μπει Ικαρία-Σάμο και το χειμώνα (όπως ακούγεται), και θέλει η εταιρεία να δείξει συνέπεια στη γραμμή όλο το χρόνο, σε ενδεχόμενο δεξαμενισμό του ή εργασίες συντήρησής του, θα το αντικαταστήσει με το Χίος και με τη σειρά της η Αριάδνη στη θέση του Χίος.


Φυσικά φιλέ μου και όλα τα παραπάνω τα λέω ειρωνικά για  το αιώνιο θέμα με τα κρεβάτια και την Θεσσαλονίκη!!!
Επειδή βλέπουμε 20 μέρες κίνηση δεν σημαίνει ότι όλο το χρόνο είναι έτσι, το πλοίο δεν κάνει ούτε κατά διάνοια για εκεί πάνω!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Φυσικά φιλέ μου και όλα τα παραπάνω τα λέω ειρωνικά για  το αιώνιο θέμα με τα κρεβάτια και την Θεσσαλονίκη!!!
> Επειδή βλέπουμε 20 μέρες κίνηση δεν σημαίνει ότι όλο το χρόνο είναι έτσι, το πλοίο δεν κάνει ούτε κατά διάνοια για εκεί πάνω!!



Κρατιέμαι και ξανακρατιέμαι για να μη πω τίποτα βαρύ και παρεξηγηθούμε άνευ λόγου και αιτίας.
Τεκμηρίωσέ μας αυτό που λες με καλά και σωστά επιχειρήματα γιατί δεν κάνει αυτό το πλοίο για εδώ πάνω και μετά να πάρεις απάντηση από κάποιον που είναι του επαγγέλματος και να γυρίσεις να του πεις ότι λέει αρλούμπες !!!
Είσαι στο ακέραιο λάθος στην άποψή σου να το ξέρεις...

----------


## thanos75

Δεν ξέρω στοιχεία κίνησης για τα λιμάνια της Βορείου Ελλάδος, όμως η γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίου-Μυτιλήνης έχει  ζήτηση για κρεβάτια ακόμα και το χειμώνα.  Το καλοκαίρι μάλιστα σε κάποιες ημερομηνίες ήταν δύσκολο να βρεις κρεβάτι σε καμπίνα.  Κάποιες ανεπιβεβαίωτες πληροφορίες που έχω από γνωστό μου που έχει σχέση με την εταιρία αναφέρουν ότι μαλλον θα γίνει κάποια σκάντζα μέσα στο χειμώνα.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση οψόμεθα

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εγώ θα αναφέρω ένα πρόσφατο περιστατικό που έγινε μπροστά μου στο κεντρικό πρακτορείο της hsw ('Αστιγγος 6) την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε λίγο πριν τις 8 το βράδυ. Καθώς περίμενα να βγάλω εισιτήρια για Αργοσαρωνικό, μπροστά μου ήταν μια παρέα παιδιών που έβγαζε εισιτήρια για Χίο (το οποίο Νήσος Χίος) θα έφευγε σε μία ώρα. Σας πληροφορώ ότι είχε διαθέσιμα εισιτήρια ακόμη και για το σαλόνι της οικονομικής θέσης. Δεν μιλάω για τις θέσεις Venetico & Kampos που θεωρούνται οικονομική, αλλά πληρώνεις κάτι παραπάνω επειδή είναι αεροπορικά, ούτε για τη θέση κατάστρωμα η οποία προτιμάτε απ' τους επιβάτες όταν έχει γεμίσει ήδη το μικρής χωρητικότητας σαλόνι οικονομικής θέσης. Μιλάμε για πραγματικό σαλόνι οικονομικής θέσης κι όλα αυτά Παρασκευή βράδυ Σεπτεμβρίου. Φανταστείτε τι έχει να γίνει στη συνέχεια. Γι' αυτό πιστεύω πως οι καμπίνες αρκούν ως έχουν.

----------


## AERO

DSC_7517.jpg

Πέραμα χθες το μεσημερι

----------


## Ilias 92

Ο Άκης δεν δέχεται Π.Μ. και δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε χωρίς να επιβαρύνουμε το φόρουμ.
*Άλλο το Πειραιάς, Χίος, Μυτιλήνη και άλλο η Θεσσαλονίκη, τι τα συγχέουμε!!*
Την άποψη μου για την *άγονη Β. Αιγαίου* και τις γραμμές Θεσσαλονίκης την έχω πει πολλές φορές εδώ μέσα, δεν θα λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. 
Η Θεσσαλονίκη είχε τις καλές εποχές 50-60.000 χιλιάδες επιβάτεςτο χρόνο που από αυτούς οι  40.000 ήταν το καλοκαίρι, δεν νομίζω ότι αυτά τα μεγέθη απαιτούν καράβια με 800+ κρεβάτια!! 
Κάτι άλλο οι άνθρωποι που ξέρουν καλά τα έξοδα των πλοίων δεν είναι αυτοί στο μπαρ ή οι καμαρότοι αλλά αυτοί στο γραφείο.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δεν επιβαρύνουμε το θέμα γιατί κάνουμε συζήτηση η οποία αγγίζει το πλοίο.
Δεν είναι μόνο η επιβατική κίνηση από Θεσσαλονίκη (αφού αναφέρθηκε) και γενικά από Βόρειο Ελλάδα, αλλά είναι και οι νταλίκες. Ας μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε.
Το καλοκαίρι από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης τα πλοία φεύγουν σχεδόν με πρωτόκολλο και σε γκαράζ και σε επιβάτες. 
Να θυμίσω ότι ακόμα και τώρα που έρχεται ο χειμώνας, σε κάθε δρομολόγιο που έχει μία φορά την βδομάδα η επιβατική κίνηση είναι στα 300+ άτομα και πάρα πολλές νταλίκες. Την περασμένη Δευτέρα το European άφησε 7-8 φορτηγά απ'έξω.
Ε, τι άλλο να πω ?? Ρώτα κάποιον ναυτικό ή καπετάνιο που έχει κάνει τη γραμμή να σου τα επιβεβαιώσει τα λεγόμενα. Μιλάμε για μία άγονη γραμμή και δε μιλάμε για μία καθημερινή γραμμή από Πειραιά.
Να θυμίσω ότι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ γι'αυτό το λόγο το θεωρώ κατάλληλο για ένα τέτοιο δρομολόγιο προέκταση, μία φορά τη βδομάδα.
Αφού η ΝΕΛ δε θέλει να εξυπηρετήσει σωστά, πάμε σε εναλλακτικές λύσεις με κατάλληλο πλοίο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Και επειδή έχει νταλίκες  η γραμμή πρέπει να διπλασιάσουμε τα κρεβάτια της Αριάδνης, δεν ξέρω αν αντιλαμβάνεσαι για πόσα παραπάνω έξοδα μιλάμε??

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δεν είναι πολλά τα έξοδα. Καταργείς τα περισσότερα αεροπορικά καθίσματα που είναι περιττά, και μετατρέπεις τους χώρους σε καμπίνες.

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν μιλώ για κατασκευή αλλά για διαχείριση των κρεβατιών τα 20 παραπάνω άτομα πλήρωμα ποιος τα πληρώνει??

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eδώ δε θα σου απαντήσω γιατί δε μ'αρέσει και δε γουστάρω να το παίξω "ξερόλας της αερολογίας" και εκτός του ότι δε γνωρίζω επί του θέματος και θα προτιμούσα κάποιο μέλος του πληρώματος του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που ΑΝ είναι μέλος και στο φόρουμ και μας διαβάζει να μας απαντήσει, γιατί όλο και σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος...

----------


## leo85

Η Κούκλα μας στο Πέραμα  :Distrust: 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 27-9-2013 01.gif

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> Eδώ δε θα σου απαντήσω γιατί δε μ'αρέσει και δε γουστάρω να το παίξω "ξερόλας της αερολογίας" και εκτός του ότι δε γνωρίζω επί του θέματος


κ το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ οταν του κοπηκε η επιδοτηση για πανω σταματησε κ την γραμμη!το χειμωνα η γραμμη εχει μονο φανταρους κ καποια φορτηγα που δεν αντιστηχουν στα εξοδα του πλοιου χωρις επιδοτηση
 μεχρι την σαλονικα...οσο για το πληρωμα για βαλε το ιδιο ειναι τα 55ατομα του χιος με τα 75 του αριανδη!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κόπηκε η επιδότηση στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και μετά από ένα ή δύο δρομολόγια ακινητοποιήθηκε εντελώς. 
Ούτε καν στη γραμμή δεν έμεινε. Έπειτα έφυγε για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του.
Το χειμώνα η γραμμή δεν έχει μόνο φαντάρους, έχει και απλό κόσμο.
Για τον αριθμό του πληρώματος δε θα πω κάτι, γιατί και το πλήρωμα είναι ανάλογα με τη σεζόν.
Εν τέλη για να μη το κουράζουμε, χειμώνα καλοκαίρι η γραμμή έχει κόσμο και πολλά φορτηγά και αυτό πάλι κάποιοι δε θέλουν να το παραδεχτούνε.-

Εν πλω με την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...
DSC_0819 (1)-isia.jpg

----------


## manos75

και εγω πιστευω οτι η γραμμη εχει κινηση χειμωνα καλοκαιρι για χιο μυτιληνη.απο εκει και περα για λημνο δεν νομιζω οτι εχει τετοια κινηση για να πηγαινει και εκει εκτος απο φανταρους.τωρα θεσσαλονικη οπως αναφερει και ο θεσαλλονικιος φιλος αν εχει νταλικες τοτε αξιζει να μπει το καραβι με μια προεκταση μεχρι εκει.οσο για τις καμπινες χρειαζοντε και σαφως το αριαδνη εχει αρκετες περισσοτερες απο το χιος αλλα και λογω οτι εχει δρομολογια βραδυνα χρειαζοντε και τωρα που ερχετε και  χειμωνας  ο κοσμος θα της ζηταει ακομα περισσοτερο.  και αυτο το εχω δει και απο το πατμος που συνηθως δεν εχει. αλλα επισις εχει και τα περισσοτερα αχρηστα κατα εμενα αεροπορικα καθισματα αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει 6 η 7 αιθουσες. .και κατι τελευταιο η μπλου σταρ για να στειλει εκει πανω το καινουριο της πλοιο και για ολο τον χρονο παει να πει οτι ηξερε οτι η γραμμη εχει πολυ δουλεια.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για να μη παρεξηγηθώ κιόλας, μιλάω για 1 φορά τη βδομάδα προέκταση για επάνω.
Μιλάνε οι εικόνες.
DSC08048 (1) (Αντιγραφή).jpg DSC08049 (1) (Αντιγραφή).jpg DSC08056 (1) (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## george Xios

*Δημοσίευμα σε Χιακό διαδικτυακό μέσο για την άνοδο του Αριάδνη στην γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη
**Φεύγει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-Έρχεται το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.*

----------


## ιθακη

Οι πληροφορίες του site είναι σωστές.....

----------


## Ilias 92

Εγώ πάλι άκουσα ότι ήρθαν Ιταλοί να δουν το βαπόρι.

----------


## Greek Master

Ήρθαν και τους άρεσε όπως και τις προηγούμενες φορές που το είδαν οι συγκεκριμένοι Brookers, αλλά σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες αυτή την φορά θα είναι και η τελευταία (ελπίζω να είναι λάθος)

----------


## Ilias 92

> Ήρθαν και τους άρεσε όπως και τις προηγούμενες φορές που το είδαν οι συγκεκριμένοι Brookers, αλλά σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες αυτή την φορά θα είναι και η τελευταία (ελπίζω να είναι λάθος)


Αν γράφεις πρώτη φορά, καλώς ήρθες στην ενεργό δράση, αν πάλι έγραψες και χάθηκαν δεν πειράζει και πάλι καλώς ήρθες!
Μάλλον θα ρίξανε και την τιμή για να τσιμπήσουν, πρέπει να είναι στενάχωρη για τον Στρίντζη μια τέτοια εξέλιξη μιας και το πλοίο αυτό ήταν δική του προσωπική επιλογή για να πατήσει πόδι στην Κρήτη και αν τον άφηναν, το βαπόρι θα έμενε στα Χανιά μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Υπάρχει μία εμονή μ'αυτή τη Κρήτη και ποτέ δε μπόρεσα να καταλάβω το γιατί... 
Σε ΌΛΗ την Έλλάδα, δεν υπάρχουν άλλες γραμμές (χωρίς να αναφέρομαι κάπου συγκεκριμένα) ??
Από το δημοσίευμα μάλιστα, κρατάω και αυτό...



> _Επίσης  η HSW φαίνεται να σκέφτεται σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο το πλοίο  μία φορά την  εβδομάδα να πιάνει και τα λιμάνια της Βόρειας Ελλάδας. Όλα αυτά φυσικά  είναι σενάρια που επεξέργαζεται η εταιρία ενώ αναμένεται σύντομα να  ανακοινώσει τις τελικές τις απόφασεις._



Ρε λες ?? Μακάρι.....

----------


## thanos75

Συγγνώμη γιατί κάπου μπλέχτηκα λίγο, εάν αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο εξετάζεται από Ιταλούς brokers, τότε το πιθανότερο είναι να ανασταλεί μέχρι νεωτέρας η δρομολόγηση του πλοίου προς Χίο-Μυτιλήνη- άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση αυτά που λέει το χιώτικο site δεν ισχύουν.  Εάν μάλιστα τα βρουν με τους Ιταλούς, τότε προφανώς goodbye για πάντα.  Υποψιάζομαι πως μάλλον η εταιρία τηρεί προς το παρόν στάση αναμονής και απλά θα πράξει "βλέποντας και κάνοντας"!

Να επισημάνω πως κατά τη γνώμη μου η προέκταση προς Λήμνο-Καβάλα/Θεσσαλονίκη 1 φορά την εβδομάδα, καλό είναι να γίνει είτε είναι στη γραμμή το ΧΙΟΣ είτε το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Οι Ιταλοί και στο παρελθόν δε το είδανε ?? 
Δε τους δίνει η HELLENIC καλύτερα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ αντί του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ??  :Sour: 

Μπαίνοντας με το 'ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ' στο λιμάνι της Χίου...
DSC07820 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι Ιταλοί και στο παρελθόν δε το είδανε ?? 
> Δε τους δίνει η HELLENIC καλύτερα το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ αντί του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ?? 
> 
> Μπαίνοντας με το 'ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ' στο λιμάνι της Χίου...
> DSC07820 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike.JPG


 Πολύ απλοϊκή προσέγγιση...Αφού ενδιαφέρονται όπως λέγεται γιά το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ; ¶λλο βαπόρι τό ένα,άλλο το άλλο...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δε θα διαφωνίσω. Αλλά (κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη) νομίζω το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ φέρνει περισσότερα έσοδα στην εταιρία αντί του ΡΟΔΟΣ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δε θα διαφωνίσω. Αλλά (κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη) νομίζω το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ φέρνει περισσότερα έσοδα στην εταιρία αντί του ΡΟΔΟΣ...


 Mπορεί όμως να πιάσει καλύτερη τιμή κ σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις αρχίζουν από τα "ασημικά" της εταιρείας.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eίναι κι αυτή μία παράμετρος...

----------


## Ilias 92

Βίκτωρα το βαπόρι έπιασε 30στην αγορά και 20 στην μετασκευή περίπου.
Άντε να πιάσει τώρα ένα 20ρικο. Έχει πάνω του ένα σκασμό δάνεια οπότε δεν θα κάνει και κανένα μεγάλο καλό στην HSW σε επίπεδα ρευστού.
Από κει και πέρα κρίμα να φύγει (αν) αλλά δεν πρόσφερε και τίποτα ουσιαστικό γιατί ήταν προσωπική επιλογή του ΙΣΒ να το εξορίσει ως διαρκή απειλή για την ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Υπάρχει μία εμονή μ'αυτή τη Κρήτη και ποτέ δε μπόρεσα να καταλάβω το γιατί... 
> Σε ΌΛΗ την Έλλάδα, δεν υπάρχουν άλλες γραμμές (χωρίς να αναφέρομαι κάπου συγκεκριμένα) ??


Δεν θα το σχολιάσω έχω κουραστεί!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Δεν θα το σχολιάσω έχω κουραστεί!!!


Ίδρωσες από την κούραση να κάθεσαι μπροστά στον υπολογιστή... ¶λλαξε μη πουντιάσεις... fanela-tiranta-.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό μαζί σου Άκη, αλλά κατάλαβε και εσύ ότι δεν είναι λογικό να αντιδικούμε για κάτι το οποίο δεν υπάρχει τώρα και όσο και να μιλάμε εμείς δεν μπορούμε να επηρεάσουμε, δεν βάζω εγώ το καράβι ούτε κανείς εδώ μέσα.
Και εγώ θέλω να γίνει σύνδεση Ρόδου Κύπρου δεν γράφω όμως συνέχεια για αυτό!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πειραιάς - Ρόδος - Κύπρος (direct) τώρα ναι, συνενοηθήκαμε.

----------


## superfast v

Ακη Διονυση,Δες θα δεις το βαπορα Σαλινικα ποτεεεε
κανε μπεεεεε κανε μπεεεε :Sour:  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μερικά παιδάκια (ονόματα δε λέμε) εμπνέονται και θυμούνται τη μητρική τους γλώσσα... Τετράποδη μητέρα θα είχαν μάλλον...
Τι να πεις...  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πειραιάς - Ρόδος - Κύπρος (direct) τώρα ναι, συνενοηθήκαμε.


 Υπήρχε παλιότερα αν έχεις δει στα ιστορικά πλοία αλλά από τότε που κόπηκαν οι εκδρομές στους Αγίους Τόπους (αφού πήγαιναν μέχρι Χάιφα) δεν συνέφερε κ πάει μόνο η Salamis με ρο-ρό.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πάλι με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο. Απλά ακολουθώ τη λογική του γιατρού και του "Ναι" .

----------


## shipsteward7

15 οκτωμβριου αλλαζει το νησος χιος στη γραμμη.

----------


## High1

> Εγώ πάλι άκουσα ότι ήρθαν Ιταλοί να δουν το βαπόρι.


Εχω κουραστεί με την ανακύκλωση του διαδικτύου. Γράφει κάτι κάποιος κι αμέσως το γράφουν όλοι. Για πες μας κάτι παραπάνω λοιπόν, περί τιμής, γραμμής κι ότι άλλο έχει να κάνει με την πώληση του πλοιου; Και πότε θα γίνει; Ετσι απλά, μπορεί να γραψω κι εγώ ότι ήρθαν Αφρικανοί να δουν το βαπόρι :Pride:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ..............Έτσι απλά, μπορεί να γραψω κι εγώ ότι ήρθαν Αφρικανοί να δουν το βαπόρι


Aααα εμένα οι δικές μου πληροφορίες λένε ότι ήρθαν από το Mπαγκλαντές να δούνε το πλοίο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## shipsteward7

ποιος τα λεει αυτα ρε παιδια; 15 του μηνα αλλαζει το νησος χιος για τρεις μηνες. εμεις που δουλευουμε στο πλοιο ειδοπειηθηκαμε για εργασια απο δευτερα. εξαλλου οι αλλαγες απο δευτερα θα αρχισουν να φαινονται. ολα τα αλλα για ιταλια και τετοια ειναι για εσωτερικη καταναλωση.....

----------


## Psarianos

Τι αλλαγές θα γίνουν στο πλοίο; Εννοείς που θα βάψουν εξωτερικά τα σινιάλα ή θα κάνουν και αλλαγές στο εσωτερικό του;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ποιος τα λεει αυτα ρε παιδια; 15 του μηνα αλλαζει το νησος χιος για τρεις μηνες. εμεις που δουλευουμε στο πλοιο ειδοπειηθηκαμε για εργασια απο δευτερα. εξαλλου οι αλλαγες απο δευτερα θα αρχισουν να φαινονται. ολα τα αλλα για ιταλια και τετοια ειναι για εσωτερικη καταναλωση.....



Ε, τώρα καταλαβαίνεις... Κουβέντα να γίνεται (γενικώς) 
και να γεμίζουν σελίδες με σενάρια Ιταλικής φαντασίας και ούτε καθ'εξής.
Μόνο ο Μπερλουσκόνι λείπει από τη κουβέντα.
Καλά έκανες και το διευκρίνησες το θέμα αυτό, γιατί από σενάρια άλλο τίποτα !!!
Καλές θάλασσες και καλά ταξίδια φίλε.

----------


## superfast v

Ας γεμιζουν με σεναρια Σαλονικιωτικης φαντασιας..μονο ο Ψωμιαδης λειπει απ τη συζητηση..γεια σου ρε ακηηηη ονειροπολακη χχεχεχε

----------


## High1

> 15 του μηνα αλλαζει το νησος χιος για τρεις μηνες. εμεις που δουλευουμε στο πλοιο ειδοπειηθηκαμε για εργασια απο δευτερα.....


Kαλά, με την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία μην εχεις και πολύ εμπιστοσύνη ότι μπαίνετε για να το φτιάξετε. Πόσες φορές μπήκαν στο Ocean κόσμος ότι ναυλώνεται και φτιάχτε το και πόσες σε τόσα άλλα πλοία; Πάντως σίγουρα αν δεν φύγει που κάποιοι το κοιτάγανε αλλά λεφτά δεν βλέπω να δίνανε, θα είναι ο αντικαταστατης του Χιος. Εγώ πάντως το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο το θέλω εδώ Ελλάδα, καθώς είναι διαμάντι και ειδικά το μηχανοστασιο :Fat:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ας γεμιζουν με σεναρια Σαλονικιωτικης φαντασιας..μονο ο Ψωμιαδης λειπει απ τη συζητηση..γεια σου ρε ακηηηη ονειροπολακη χχεχεχε



Mη μασάς ρε, είναι ο Μπουτάρης εδώ και τα βλέπει... 
(κι όμως τον γραφικό σου χαρακτήρα τον ξέρω)

----------


## superfast v

ειμαι καλιγραφος φαινεται.ξεβουλοσε τα πμ σου να τα πουμε να μην τα λεμ εδω

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ειμαι καλιγραφος φαινεται.ξεβουλοσε τα πμ σου να τα πουμε να μην τα λεμ εδω


 Κάνε όνειρα... "καλιγράφε" bring.gif

----------


## leo85

Να δούμε θα πιάσουν δουλειά αύριο.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 27-9-2013.gif

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Νομίζω της πάει πολύ η άσρπη τσιμενιέρα. Τη κάνει ποιο επιβλητική. Εφόσον μετά από αρκετά χρόνια θα φορέσει τα σινιάλα της "μαμάς" εταιρίας, θα ήθελα πολύ να τη δω με άσπρη τσιμενιέρα και κόκκινα ή μπλε δελφίνια επάνω σ'αυτήν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω της πάει πολύ η άσρπη τσιμενιέρα. Τη κάνει ποιο επιβλητική. Εφόσον μετά από αρκετά χρόνια θα φορέσει τα σινιάλα της "μαμάς" εταιρίας, θα ήθελα πολύ να τη δω με άσπρη τσιμενιέρα και κόκκινα ή μπλε δελφίνια επάνω σ'αυτήν.


Στα ταχύπλοα η άσπρη τσιμινιέρα με κόκκινα δελφίνια έγινε λόγω του λαχανί της Cosmote. Δεν νομίζω να επεκταθεί στα συμβατικά.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αποκλειστικά για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ λέω. Όχι για τα υπόλοιπα. Αν και δε θα φαινόταν άσχημα και στα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## ιθακη

Ο μεγάλος Τόλης Βοσκόπουλας είχε πεί "και όνειρο πάντα θα μείνει....."

Και αυτό γιατί νσήμερα απ όσο μου είπαν κάποιοι "τρόφιμοι" του Περάματος, την έβαψαν κιόλας κόκκινη, και μπήκε και μερος του πληρώματος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αποκλειστικά για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ λέω. Όχι για τα υπόλοιπα. Αν και δε θα φαινόταν άσχημα και στα υπόλοιπα.


To AΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί εξαίρεση από τα συμβατικά. ¶λλο αν αποφάσιζαν κάτι ενιαίο γιά όλα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δε βλέπω φωτογραφίες όμως. Δε το φωτογράφισε κανένας αυτές τις μέρες ??
Ο ανταποκριτής του Περάματος που είναι ??

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σήμερα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.
DSCN1680.jpg
Για τον Άκη που το ζήτησε!

----------


## leo85

Φίλε Νεκτάριε εσύ πέρασες το πρωί, εγώ πέρασα το μεσημέρι και ηταν ανοικτός ο καταπέλτης επιβατών και έκαναν εργασίες.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 10-10-2013 02.gif ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 12-10-2013 01.gif

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μπράβο παλικάρια για τις φωτός σας και περίμένουμε κι άλλες.
Το πλοίο απ'ότι βλέπω το ετοιμάζουν εντός/εκτός να το κάνουν ποιο κουκλί απ'ότι είναι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να συνεισφέρω και εγώ μία σημερινή φωτό από το Πέραμα, όπου εκτός του _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_ βλέπουμε και τα ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, ISABELLA I.

14.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/10/2013_

----------


## Ergis

> Να συνεισφέρω και εγώ μία σημερινή φωτό από το Πέραμα, όπου εκτός του _ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ_ βλέπουμε και τα ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ, ISABELLA I.
> 
> 14.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 12/10/2013_


Στα πλαίσια της συντήρησης του πλοίου προβλέπεται δεξαμενισμός;

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες παιδιά,το πλοίο μετα απο χρόνια δείχνει να συνερχεται......

----------


## mastrokostas

Τελικά ,Χίο Μυτιλήνη !!!και φυσικά με τον καπεταν Διαμαντή !!!Ερχομενη Δευτερα το πρωτο ταξιδι !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα πλαίσια της συντήρησης του πλοίου προβλέπεται δεξαμενισμός;
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες παιδιά,το πλοίο μετα απο χρόνια δείχνει να συνερχεται......


Mέσα να δούμε τί γίνεται...

----------


## Greek Master

> Τελικά ,Χίο Μυτιλήνη !!!και φυσικά με τον καπεταν Διαμαντή !!!Ερχομενη Δευτερα το πρωτο ταξιδι !


Σίγουρα? ναυτολογήθηκε? το γνωρίζουμε για υποθεση είναι φίλε mastrokostas?

----------


## shipsteward7

μεσα το καραβι γινεται κουκλα. 10 μερες τωρα καθαριζουμε ασταματητα. κοντευει να φτασει στην κατασταση που ηταν οταν πρωτο βγηκε. αυριο θα προσπαθησω να σας βαλω και φωτο.....

----------


## parianos

> μεσα το καραβι γινεται κουκλα. 10 μερες τωρα καθαριζουμε ασταματητα. κοντευει να φτασει στην κατασταση που ηταν οταν πρωτο βγηκε. αυριο θα προσπαθησω να σας βαλω και φωτο.....


Ναι περιμενουμε τις φωτο....

----------


## Ergis

> μεσα το καραβι γινεται κουκλα. 10 μερες τωρα καθαριζουμε ασταματητα. κοντευει να φτασει στην κατασταση που ηταν οταν πρωτο βγηκε. αυριο θα προσπαθησω να σας βαλω και φωτο.....


Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε μου  :Smile:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με το καλο να ξεκινησει.

Αυτη τη φορα ετοιμη, καθαρη και με τα ωραια σινιαλα της.

Καλο κουραγιο το δυσκολο Χειμωνα σε καπετανιο και πληρωμα.

----------


## Ergis

Θα μπορούσε άραγε να καθιερωθεί το πλοίο σε αυτή τη γραμμή;

Νομίζω είναι μια μεγάλη ευκαιρία ειδικά τωρα που θα είναι μόνη της...

----------


## thanos75

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, είναι όντως η καλύτερη αφορμή για να καθιερωθεί το υπέροχο αυτό σκαρί σε μια ελληνική γραμμή.  Εάν μάλιστα πάνε καλά τα πράγματα γενικά, δεν θα με παραξένευε εάν τελικά δε ναυλωθεί το καλοκαίρι.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση καλή αρχή να έχει το πλοίο :Fat: , παρ'όλο που μπαίνει σε μια δύσκολη συγκυρία και σε έναν δύσκολο γενικά χειμώνα, ειδικά για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ισως τωρα με το Γερασιμο Στριντζη παλι πισω η εταιρεια να αποκτησει ενα πιο επιθετικο χαρακτηρα και ιδιαιτερα η καθιερωση της Αριαδνης στην ακτοπλοια που ειναι δικια του επιλογη και μετασκευη να ειναι ενα προσωπικο στοιχημα. 

Οπως και να'χει αυτο το σκαρι πρεπει να μεινει μαζι μας.

----------


## Ergis

Υπάρχει όμως και η άλλη πλευρα του νομίσματος.

Σίγουρα το πλοίο σε περιόδους αιχμής αν πιανει πρωτοκολο,δεδομένου και της χωρητηκότητάς του σε φορτηγα και επιβατες,θα είναι απο τις πιο κερδοφόρες επιλογες της εταιριας εδω και χρονια κατα την γνώμη μου.

Αφήνει όμως πάλι ένα πλοίο τουλάχιστον "σβησμένο" πισω του,και αναφαιρομαι στα 2 αδελφακια.

Τον Ιούνιο θα ξεκινήσει το Νήσος Μύκονος (μετα απο 8 μήνες ακινησίας).

Αν - λεμε τωρα - παραμείνει στην γραμμή το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ το Νήσος Χιος τι θα γίνει;

Παροναξια μήπως;

Με τίποτα σας το εγγυομαι.

Με δεδομένη την αποχώρηση της ΝΕΛ,να διπλώσει την γραμμή δίπλα στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ;

Ίσως...

Υπάρχει και η Blue Star στη μεση βέβαια.

Η πολιτική του Γεράσιμου Στρίντζη απο την προηγούμενή του θητεία στην εταιρια ήταν να τα έχει καλά με τους ανταγωνιστες του.

Εκτος αν μας κρύβει καμία εκπληξη.

Πιστεύω οτι απο τον Απρίλιο θα ψάχνουμε πάλι εταιρία για να ναυλώσει  το πλοίο καθώς το χρήμα απο εκεί - λένε - οτι ρεει ζεστό,ασχετα αν  κακοποιουν βαναυσα.  :Nightmare: 

Αυτά

----------


## captain Stratis

ειναι απο τα ποιο ωραια σκαρια που εχουμε !!!
αλλα πιστευω οτι υπερκαλυπτει τις αναγκες της γραμμης Π.Χ.Μ. και οτι θα ειναι πολυ δαπανηρο για την χειμωνιατικη περιοδο αλλα και στην θερινη σεζον που εχει την δυνατοτητα να πιανει πρωτοκολλο εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν θα ρεφαρει τις ζημιες του χειμωνα και τελος η εταιρεια θα το ξαναναυλωση γιατι απο εκει βγαζει - βαζει  ζεστο χρημα και σταθερο στο ταμειο της.
τελος μην ξεχναμε οτι η πολιτικη του Στριτζη να τα εχει καλα με τους ανταγωνιστες του ανοικη στο παρελθον που υπηρχαν ροη κεφαλαιων απο ολους και σε ολους τωρα που η πιτα εχει μικρινει δεν νομιζω πως η BSF θα το αφησει να περασει ετσι και μην ξεχναμε και την ΝΕΛ θεωρω οτι δεν πρεπει να την υποτιμησουν και ας εχει διακοψει τα δρομολογια της,σιγουρα θα προσπαθησει να ξαναμπει στην γραμμη που την εκανε γνωστη.
καλη τυχη στην κουκλα και στους φιλους του πλοιου!

----------


## hsw

Η ΝΕΛ και να ξαναπροσπαθήσει, πιστεύω δεν θα καταφέρει πολλά. ΙΣΩΣ μόνο αν βάλει τώρα πλοίο που όλοι είναι δυσαρεστημένοι με τη Blue Star. Το Αριάδνη εγώ πιστεύω είναι μια χαρά κίνηση της εταιρίας και καλά κάνει και το βάζει. Απ' ότι φαίνεται το Πάτμος θα έφευγε και θα έμενε μόνο του το Νήσος Χίος. Οπότε για να μην υπάρχουν τα γνωστά παράπονα για καμπίνες κτλ και επειδή θα ήταν ακόμα περισσότερο αυξημένα λόγω της έλλειψης του Πάτμος, θα έπρεπε ή να του βάλει 5-6 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα (και αναγκαστικά με ταχύτητες 25 κόμβων) ή να βάλει την Αριάδνη. Οπότε επέλεξε το δεύτερο, που με 4 δρομολόγια εβδομαδιαίως θα έχει ικανοποιητικότατη κίνηση πιστεύω (δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα γιατί δε βάζουν ένα ακόμα δρομολόγιο το Σάββατο προς Πειραιά το πρωί και από Πειραιά το βράδυ, αλλά κάτι θα ξέρουν - ίσως προστεθεί αργότερα; ), θα μπορέσουν να κάνουν ένα πείραμα (ίσως) με τις τιμές των φορτηγών και θα δείξουν αναβάθμιση από τη μεριά τους στη γραμμή μιας και βάζουν ένα μεγαλύτερο πλοίο, ακόμα κι αν είναι χειμώνας. 

Η Blue Star απ' την άλλη, αν όντως γίνει αυτό που λέγεται και από Ιανουάριο μέχρι Μάρτιο μείνει μόνη της, έχει δύο επιλογές. Ή να βάλει ένα μεγαλύτερο πλοίο της στη γραμμή ή να μείνει με το Πάτμος και τα αντίστοιχα δρομολόγια που θα κάνει το Αριάδνη. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση όμως η εταιρεία θα ξεφτιλιστεί ακόμα περισσότερο γιατί θα καταλάβει ο κόσμος ότι τον κορόιδευε στη μούρη του, και στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τις καμπίνες και τους χώρους στο πλοίο. Με αποτέλεσμα η Hellenic Seaways με το Αριάδνη να έχει δείξει ότι ενδιαφέρεται πιο πολύ για τη γραμμή και τους επιβάτες.

Αυτά βέβαια είναι λεπτομέρειες και το βασικό θέμα είναι ότι η γραμμή μένει με 4 δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα. Ας περιμένουμε όμως πρώτα να δούμε πως θα εξελιχθούν τα πράγματα και τί θα γίνει τελικά μετά τις 9 Ιανουαρίου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όταν γυρνάω και λέω ότι πολλά αεροπορικά καθίσματα περισεύουν και ότι με μία εσωτερική μετασκευή αν αφαιρεθούν και γίνουν επιπλεόν καμπίνες, διαβάζω σχόλια του στυλ ότι δεν έχει κίνηση... ¶ντε να δούμε...

----------


## shipsteward7

λοιπον οι φωτο που σας ελεγα. αυριο θα σας δωσω και αλλες.2013-10-18-496.jpg2013-10-18-497.jpg2013-10-18-498.jpg2013-10-18-499.jpg2013-10-18-500.jpg

----------


## shipsteward7

2013-10-18-491.jpg2013-10-18-492.jpg2013-10-18-501.jpgλοιπον οι φωτο που σας ελεγα. αυριο θα σας δωσω και αλλες.2013-10-18-496.jpg2013-10-18-497.jpg2013-10-18-498.jpg2013-10-18-499.jpg2013-10-18-500.jpg

----------


## leo85

Γράφτηκαν και τα γράμματα στην αριστερή μπάντα, τα δελφινάκια ακόμα δεν μπήκαν στην καμινάδα.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 19-10-2013.gif

----------


## apollo_express

Μπορεί κάποιος να επισκεφτεί τη γέφυρα και το μηχανοστάσιο κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού?
Βάσει των κανονισμών, το ξέρω ότι δεν επιτρέπεται, απλά ρωτάω επειδή θα ήθελα να επισκεφτώ αυτούς τους χώρους σε κάποιο ταξίδι μου (και λόγω σπουδών) με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## captain sot

Ξεκινάει σήμερα η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στις 9 για Χίο Μυτιλήνη. Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Με το καλό, καλές θάλασσες σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα.
Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον φίλο για τις φωτό από το εσωτερικό του.

----------


## leo85

Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμά και πλοίο.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ξεκινάει λοιπόν με τα συνιάλα της μαμάς εταιρίας μετά από χρόνια ξανά...
Μανουβράροντας στη Χίο...
DSC07826 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξεκινησε η μπεμπεκα, επιτελους μετα απο πολλα χρονια την ξαναβλεπουμε για πολυμηνη δρομολογηση στην ακτοπλοια. Ας ειναι αυτη η αρχη της μονιμης παρουσιας της στα νερα μας, εστω και 6 χρονια μετα το πρωτο εμπορικο δρομολογιο της σε αυτα...

Καλη τυχη στο πληρωμα και καλες ζωγραφιες.

----------


## captain sot

Περιμένουμε και φωτογραφίες...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πέρασα σήμερα απο το λιμάνι λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση της. Δυστυχώς επειδή ήμουν πάνω σε μηχανη δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω φωτογραφίες αλλα θα σας μεταφέρω τις εντυπώσεις μου. Το πλοίο βρήκε την παλιά, χαμένη του αίγλη. ¶παστραπτουσα απο άκρη σε άκρη η κούκλα. Πλήρως φωταγωγημενη, με την γιρλάντα αναμμένη και με ολοκαινουριες λάμπες. Καμία λάμπα σε ολόκληρο το πλοιο δεν ήταν καμένη-τοποθετήθηκαν καινούριες παντού-. Το γκαράζ στην τρίχα όπως και τα καταστρωματα απ΄οσο κατάφερα να δώ. Έχω να δώ έτσι το πλοίο απο την εποχή των Χανίων, και μπορω να πω ότι συγκινήθηκα με την περιποίηση και τη φροντίδα που του έδειξε ο Στρίτζης και το επιτελείο του που τους αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο! Οσο για τα σινιαλα, ειναι φτιαγμένα γίαυτο το καράβι. Καλά ταξίδια σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα και μακάρι να μείνει κοντά μας και σε αυτή την κατάσταση!

----------


## Ergis

> Πέρασα σήμερα απο το λιμάνι λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση της. Δυστυχώς επειδή ήμουν πάνω σε μηχανη δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω φωτογραφίες αλλα θα σας μεταφέρω τις εντυπώσεις μου. Το πλοίο βρήκε την παλιά, χαμένη του αίγλη. ¶παστραπτουσα απο άκρη σε άκρη η κούκλα. Πλήρως φωταγωγημενη, με την γιρλάντα αναμμένη και με ολοκαινουριες λάμπες. Καμία λάμπα σε ολόκληρο το πλοιο δεν ήταν καμένη-τοποθετήθηκαν καινούριες παντού-. Το γκαράζ στην τρίχα όπως και τα καταστρωματα απ΄οσο κατάφερα να δώ. Έχω να δώ έτσι το πλοίο απο την εποχή των Χανίων, και μπορω να πω ότι συγκινήθηκα με την περιποίηση και τη φροντίδα που του έδειξε ο Στρίτζης και το επιτελείο του που τους αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο! Οσο για τα σινιαλα, ειναι φτιαγμένα γίαυτο το καράβι. Καλά ταξίδια σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα και μακάρι να μείνει κοντά μας και σε αυτή την κατάσταση!


Θέλουμε και αποδείξεις όμως....

----------


## captain Stratis

Καλα ταξιδια στην κουκλα και στο πληρωμα της !!!

----------


## captain Stratis

και επιτελους ενα βαπορι με προοπτικη στη γραμμη και που σεβεται τους επιβατες !

----------


## Ilias 92

Νομίζω ότι εδώ και ένα χρόνο η γραμμή έχει τα καλύτερα πλοία σε όλη την χώρα και όμως κάποιοι γκρινιάζουν απίστευτα!!
Μπράβο κύριε Μάκη σε 10 μέρες το βαπόρι έγινε κούκλα, εμφανέστατη η διαφορά από την προηγούμενη διοίκηση ο θεός να την κάνει :Apologetic: .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τελικά όλα είναι θέμα διοίκησης. Από κει και πέρα τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.
Δεν αναφέρω κάτι για το άψογο πλήρωμα γιατί χωρίς αυτό, δε θα υπήρχε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα !!!

----------


## gnikles

> Τελικά όλα είναι θέμα διοίκησης. Από κει και πέρα τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.
> Δεν αναφέρω κάτι για το άψογο πλήρωμα γιατί χωρίς αυτό, δε θα υπήρχε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα !!!


Αυτό είναι το Α και το Ω ¶κη μπορεί να έχεις τα καλύτερα βαπόρια αν δεν έχεις διοίκηση όμως άστα να πάνε!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Με πιάνεις !!! 
Φωτογραφίες δε βλέπω όμως. Καλά δεν πήγε κανένας χτες να το βγάλει με τα μητρικά της συνιάλα ??
Υποπτα πράγματα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## superfast vi

Δεν ειναι πολυ καλες βεβαια λογω οτι ειναι τραβηγμενες απο κινητο.

----------


## captain sot

Eπιτέλους και φωτογραφίες! Αλήθεια βάψαν την τσιμινιέρα όλη κόκκινη.
Πάντως είναι ωραίο που την ξαναβλέπουμε με τα σινιάλα της HELLENIC που τόσο της πάνε. :Single Eye:

----------


## mikefr

Χτές στο πρώτο ταξίδι της απο Χίο προς Πειραιά, καθώς ερχότανε απο Μυτιλήνη... :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat: 
Ηθελα να τραβήξω και άλλες αλλά οι υποχρεώσεις δε βοήθησαν να κάτσω αρκετή ώρα, ούτε όμως στάθηκαν εμπόδιο να κατεύω να δω την όμορφη την Αριάδνη με την οποία έχω όμορφο παρελθόν όταν ήταν στο Χανιά-Πειραιάς. Είχα να τη δω έξι χρόνια και χάρηκα που την είδα με τα σινιάλα της μαμάς hellenic... Χάρηκα πάρα πολύ όταν έμαθα οτι μας έρχεται, αλλά δυστυχώς θα είναι μόνο 4 δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα για Πειραιά (τα μοναδικά μιας και το Patmos φεύγει για κάποιο διάστημα και αφηνει μονη την Αριάδνη και μετά θα φύγει η Αριάδνη για να αφησει μόνο το Πάτμος... αφηνοντάς μας αποκομμένους...) 
P1050913.jpgP1050914.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Και μερικές κομμένες από εμένα, μιας και η θέση που δένει δεν μας ωφελεί στην καλή φωτογραφία απο απέναντι εκτός αν έχεις γνωριμίες.

Μου άρεσε η τόταλ κόκκινη τσιμινιέρα αν και ξένιζει στην αρχή η όψη της, θυμίζει στο στύλ την ολική λεύκη του Καβουνίδη με το μεγάλο μπλε Κάπα.


2013-10-23 15.58.34.jpg 2013-10-23 15.42.13.jpg

----------


## citcoc

Φωτογραφίες από το σημερινό δρομολόγιο, τραβηγμένες στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
1000001_4825910864931_1332437858_n.jpg1378444_4825910664926_1160791341_n.jpg1380845_4825911344943_781265993_n.jpg1385104_4825911704952_1493785529_n.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες για ένα υπέροχο σκαρί (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το πιο όμορφο σκαρί που κυκλοφορεί αυτή τη στιγμή στις ελληνικές θάλασσες) :Fat: .  Τελικά νομίζω πως του πάει η κατακόκκινη τσιμινιέρα :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## mikefr

Θα ανέβαζα και εγώ φωτογραφίες απο την σημερινή άφιξη της αλλα με πρόλαβαν... :Fat: 
Δεν ξέρω αν το παρατηρήσατε, στη πλώρη έχει μια κόκκινη σημαία, η οποία είναι του ολυμπιακού, παρακαλώ την εταιρία να επιληφθεί του θέματος και να την αντικαταστήσει με μία της ΑΕΚ... :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour: !!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γαύρος (σαγανάκι) μέχρι το κόκκαλο είναι ο κπτ Διαμαντής γι'αυτό... 
Πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα αντικατασταθεί από βάζελο καπετάνιο και ΠΑΟΚτσήδικο πλήρωμα και στη θέση της θα ξαναμπεί στη πλώρη κόκκινη σημαία αλλά της HELLENIC !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## captain sot

Aν την παρατηρήσεις καλύτερα θα δεις πως είναι η σημαία της HELLENIC με τα 3 δελφινάκια.

----------


## mikefr

Ναι όντως στις πανω φωτογραφίες είναι της hellenic 
Σήμερα το πρωί, όμως δεν ήταν ariadne 25-10-13.jpg
(ζητώ συγνώμη για την ανάλυση αλλά το κινητό που την τράβηξε, έκανε ότι καλύτερο μπορούσε...)

----------


## opelmanos

Βρε παιδιά γιατί τόσα εξπρές το πλοίο δυο απανωτές μέρες ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βρε παιδιά γιατί τόσα εξπρές το πλοίο δυο απανωτές μέρες ???


Γιατί τα δρομολόγια έγιναν 4 κ πάλι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ο περιφερειάρχης θα πάει στον υπουργό.

----------


## alonso

> Ναι όντως στις πανω φωτογραφίες είναι της hellenic 
> Σήμερα το πρωί, όμως δεν ήταν ariadne 25-10-13.jpg
> (ζητώ συγνώμη για την ανάλυση αλλά το κινητό που την τράβηξε, έκανε ότι καλύτερο μπορούσε...)


θα εβαλε την σημαια γιατι γιορταζουν την ισοπαλια με την μπενφικα!!!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Βρε παιδιά γιατί τόσα εξπρές το πλοίο δυο απανωτές μέρες ???


Έτσι είναι το πρόγραμμα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γυρω στους 20+ κομβους στα χαλαρα δρομολογια και γυρω στους 22+ σε αυτα που βιαζεται η μπεμπεκα, μια χαρα.

----------


## opelmanos

Παραθέτω 2 φωτό του υπεπολυτελέστατου αυτού στολιδιού που λέγεται Αριάδνη 
η μία απο την σημερίνη του αναχώρηση απο το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης
και η δεύτερη με τα παλιά της συνιάλα πάλι στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης τον Νοέμβριο του 2009 σε αντικατάσταση του L15055

----------


## captain sot

Έχει γίνει κάποιος δεξαμενισμός;

----------


## opelmanos

> Έχει γίνει κάποιος δεξαμενισμός;


Απ όσο ξέρω όχι.

----------


## alonso

> Παραθέτω 2 φωτό του υπεπολυτελέστατου αυτού στολιδιού που λέγεται Αριάδνη 
> η μία απο την σημερίνη του αναχώρηση απο το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης
> και η δεύτερη με τα παλιά της συνιάλα πάλι στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης τον Νοέμβριο του 2009 σε αντικατάσταση του L15055


γκουχου-γκουχου.....

----------


## opelmanos

Να σημειωθεί ότι το καπέλο της τσιμινιέρας ξαναβάφτηκε μπλέ!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τα αποδεικτικά-φωτογραφικά στοιχεία που είναι ??  :Very Happy:

----------


## mpal21

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...6-piran-5-ihos

----------


## mpal21

http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...6-piran-5-ihos

----------


## thanos75

> http://www.politischios.gr/koinonia/...6-piran-5-ihos


Συγγνώμη, τους δουλεύουν τελείως? Πρωινό δρομολόγιο τις Δευτέρες δεν υπήρχε ούτε το καλοκαίρι...το δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας είναι ούτως ή άλλως βραδινό :Distrust:

----------


## despo

Ανάθεμα αν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται, διότι σίγουρα υπουργοί και διάφοροι παρατρεχάμενοι δεν έχουν πατήσει το πόδι τους σε πλοίο - μόνο για καμμία δεξίωση οταν τους καλέσουν, τρέχουν ίσα-ίσα για τη δημοσιότητα !!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ανάθεμα αν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται, διότι σίγουρα υπουργοί και διάφοροι παρατρεχάμενοι δεν έχουν πατήσει το πόδι τους σε πλοίο - μόνο για καμμία δεξίωση οταν τους καλέσουν, τρέχουν ίσα-ίσα για τη δημοσιότητα !!


Αν το έγραφες αυτο το σχόλιο στο facebook θα είχες τουλάχιστόν το λιγότερο μπορώ να σου πώ 10000 like!

----------


## leo85

Η Κουκλάρα μας σήμερα το απόγευμα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 6-11-2013 01.gif

----------


## opelmanos

> Η Κουκλάρα μας σήμερα το απόγευμα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 6-11-2013 01.gif


Καλή προσπάθεια φίλε leo85 ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## noulos

> Η Κουκλάρα μας σήμερα το απόγευμα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 6-11-2013 01.gif


Κάνω λάθος ή είναι ανοιχτός και ο πλωριός καταπέλτης;

----------


## leo85

Όχι δεν είναι ανοικτός.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Aν ήταν ανοιχτός και ο πλώριος καταπέλτης θα επιβιβάζονταν ψάρια και όχι οχήματα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό όσο έχω δει, τον πρυμιό λοξό τον άνοιγαν κ πάλι επί Στρίντζη παλιότερα όπως κ τον πλωριό.

----------


## ιθακη

Δεν πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα διευθύνοντα και προέδρου το θέμα ανοίγματος του πρύμιου πλαϊνού καταπέλτη. Συγκεκριμένα όταν το καλοκαίρι έκανε την ολιγοήμερη σκάτζα του ομόσταυλου, λόγο του ατυχήματος του, ήμουν εκεί για να δώ έναν φίλο, και τον είχαν ανοιχτό για συντήρηση (πλύσιμο βασικά), στο δεύτερο δρομολόγιο προς Χ-Μ, και τότε πάρθηκε η αποφαση να τον ανοίγουν στην φορτωεκφόρτωση για μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία, και τα λόγια συγκεκριμένα ήταν "παιδιά να τον ανοίγουμε και στην φόρτωση, βολεύει" τα οποία ειπώθηκαν πάνω σε αυτόν τον καταπέλτη.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα διευθύνοντα και προέδρου το θέμα ανοίγματος του πρύμιου πλαϊνού καταπέλτη. Συγκεκριμένα όταν το καλοκαίρι έκανε την ολιγοήμερη σκάτζα του ομόσταυλου, λόγο του ατυχήματος του, ήμουν εκεί για να δώ έναν φίλο, και τον είχαν ανοιχτό για συντήρηση (πλύσιμο βασικά), στο δεύτερο δρομολόγιο προς Χ-Μ, και τότε πάρθηκε η αποφαση να τον ανοίγουν στην φορτωεκφόρτωση για μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία, και τα λόγια συγκεκριμένα ήταν "παιδιά να τον ανοίγουμε και στην φόρτωση, βολεύει" τα οποία ειπώθηκαν πάνω σε αυτόν τον καταπέλτη.....


Γιά αυτό λέω  "από όσο έχω δει" κ  περνώ τακτικά από το σημείο. Σύμπτωση;
Από την άλλη,τότε που πήγαινε Χανιά επί ΑΝΕΚ δεν τον άνοιγε ενώ τον πλωριό εγώ θυμάμαι μιά φορά μόνο κ αυτό ανάμεσα στις παρκαρισμένες νταλίκες δλδ μάλλον γιά κάποια εργασία ή φυσικό εξαερισμό.
Έχω γράψει κ αλλού,καλό είναι να μεταχειρίζονται στην φορτοεκφόρτωση όλες τις λύσεις που προσφέρουν τα γιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια στα οποία επιπλέον οι καταπέλτες είναι αναλόγως στενοί.

----------


## noulos

> Όχι δεν είναι ανοικτός.


OK απλά μου φαίνεται ότι βλέπω φώτα στο σημείο που έχω επισημάνει στην φωτό και υπέθεσα ότι είναι ανοιχτός ο καταπέλτης.




> Aν ήταν ανοιχτός και ο πλώριος καταπέλτης θα επιβιβάζονταν ψάρια και όχι οχήματα...


Μπορεί να έμπαιναν βατραχάνθρωποι!  :Cocksure:

----------


## leo85

> OK απλά μου φαίνεται ότι βλέπω φώτα στο σημείο που έχω επισημάνει στην φωτό και υπέθεσα ότι είναι ανοιχτός ο καταπέλτης.
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορεί να έμπαιναν βατραχάνθρωποι!


Τα φώτα που βλέπεις είναι από την πλώρη,εάν κάνεις ζουμ θα το προσέξεις.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 11-11-2013.gif

Σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## noulos

> Τα φώτα που βλέπεις είναι από την πλώρη,εάν κάνεις ζουμ θα το προσέξεις.
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 11-11-2013.gif
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωί.


Εχεις δίκιο. Αλλωστε συγκριτικά με πρύμα είναι και πολύ ψηλά σε σχέση με το ύψος της εισόδου του γκαράζ.

----------


## chiotis

Στις 28/10 στη Χίο για το μεσημεριανό  δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Apostolos

Λατρεία αυτό το πλοίο...

DSC_0192 (Large).jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βγαίνοντας από την καταιγίδα με το πανέμορφο αυτό καράβι..... 

Πληροφοριακά τα νέφη που διακρίνονται πίσω είναι της κατηγορίας cumulonimbus ή ελληνιστί "σωρειτομελανίες", και θεωρούνται πολύ καταιγιδοφόρα, και φυσικά επικίνδυνα για δραστηριότητες όπως πχ πεζοπορία σε βουνό κτλπ.... Ειναι ομως εντυπωσιακότατα όταν τα βλέπεις από μακριά ! 
*
IMGP3470.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Ταξίδεψα προχτές για πρώτη  με το πλοίο απο Πειραιά για Μυτιλήνη..Πολύ άνετοι χώροι πολύ ωραίο ταξίδι χωρίς κουνήματα και τραντάγματα και πάνω απ όλα το πλήρωμα ευγενικότατο και εξυπηρετικό..Το παράπονο μου ήταν ότι οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι τουαλέτες δεν ήταν τόσο καθαρά και σε όλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού δεν είδα να μπαίνει κανένας να τις καθαρίζει..όσον αφορά τους εξωτερικούς χώρους ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση καθαροί άνετες περαντζάδες αλλά τα ρέλια χρειάζονται περισσότερη συντήρηση γιατί έχουν ποιάσει κάπαλα και σκουριές, χρειάζονται σβουράκι τρίψιμο καλό αστάρωμα και μετά ένα απαλό βάψιμοκαι γενικά μια αμμοβολή  οι σκάλες και οι μπουλμέδες να γυαλίσουν καλά...αξίζει μεγάλη περιποίηση το καράβι είναι καινούργιο ας μην το αφήσουν από τώρα στην τύχη του!

----------


## LOS

Αυτά είναι λεπτομέριες δυστυχώς! Αν μπορούσε το πλοίο να βρεί μόνιμη γραμμή και να αποφέρει κέρδη για την εταιρεία του ίσως και να γινόντουσαν αυτά. Πάντως το πλοίο είναι σε σαφώς καλύτερη κατάσταση από τη κατάσταση που ήταν στο καλοκαιρινό του πέρασμα από τη γραμμή και σε αυτό οφείλονται πάρα πολλά συγχαρητήρια στο πλήρωμα και στην εταιρεία. ¶λλα όταν το πλοίο συνεχώς είναι σε ναυλώσεις και για πούλημα δύσκολα να γίνουν τέτοιες δουλειές.

----------


## Apostolos

> ... αλλά τα ρέλια χρειάζονται περισσότερη συντήρηση γιατί έχουν ποιάσει κάπαλα και σκουριές, χρειάζονται σβουράκι τρίψιμο καλό αστάρωμα και μετά ένα απαλό βάψιμοκαι γενικά μια αμμοβολή  οι σκάλες και οι μπουλμέδες να γυαλίσουν καλά....


Αφού κατέχεις τόσο καλά την Ναυτική Τέχνη και συντήρηση των πλοίων την επόμενη φορά Μάνο στο σακίδιο σου βάλε και μια φόρμα εργασίας να βοηθήσεις το πλήρωμα μιας που αυτοί δέν ξέρουν τόσο απ όσο φαίνετε. 
Ας λογικευτούμε λίγο και να αφήσουμε τον κόσμο να κάνει την δουλειά του όπως ξέρει πολύ καλύτερα απ τον καθένα μας αγωνιστή του πληκτρολογίου!

----------


## opelmanos

> Αφού κατέχεις τόσο καλά την Ναυτική Τέχνη και συντήρηση των πλοίων την επόμενη φορά Μάνο στο σακίδιο σου βάλε και μια φόρμα εργασίας να βοηθήσεις το πλήρωμα ν καθένα μας !


Έχω κάνει και τζόβενο φίλε μου οπότε δεν είμαι και τόσο ανίδεος..το πλοίο είναι καινούργιο και πρέπει να συντηρείται εξονυχιστικά και με λεπτομέρεια πιθαμή προς πιθαμή!!Εντάξει κατανοώ ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες δουλειές που πρέπει να γίνουν στο πλοίο αλλά ας το προσέξουν όσο μπορούν γιατί είναι ΒΑΠΟΡΙΣΣΑ!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Έχω κάνει και τζόβενο φίλε μου οπότε δεν είμαι και τόσο ανίδεος..το πλοίο είναι καινούργιο και πρέπει να συντηρείται εξονυχιστικά και με λεπτομέρεια πιθαμή προς πιθαμή!!Εντάξει κατανοώ ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες δουλειές που πρέπει να γίνουν στο πλοίο αλλά ας το προσέξουν όσο μπορούν γιατί είναι ΒΑΠΟΡΙΣΣΑ!!!



Έπρεπε να πας στον κπτ Διαμαντούκο, να του ζητήσεις πινελάκι και χρωματάκι.
Ίσως σου έδινε μαύρο χρώμα κιόλας, μιας και η ομαδούλα του τα βρήκε σκούρα με το C.L. 
Τους κάναν σαγανάκι και.......τους έφαγαν. bring.gif

----------


## opelmanos

> Έπρεπε να πας στον κπτ Διαμαντούκο, να του ζητήσεις πινελάκι και χρωματάκι.
> Ίσως σου έδινε μαύρο χρώμα κιόλας, μιας και η ομαδούλα του τα βρήκε σκούρα με το C.L. 
> Τους κάναν σαγανάκι και.......τους έφαγαν. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150791


Και πολύ καλά και έπαθαν!!
 :Sour:

----------


## opelmanos

Εργασίες υδροβολής και τρίψιμο με σβουράκι είχαμε σήμερα στην αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου.!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το πλήρωμα δουλεύει ασταμάτητα σε αυτό το πλοίο, να το έχουνε κουκλί, όπως του αξίζει άλλωστε... 
Εύγε Εμμανουήλ !!!

----------


## opelmanos

Αντε το απαγορευτικό έληξε τι κάθεται και κάνει ακόμα στην Χίο ??ΈΛΕΟΣΣΣ

----------


## gpap2006

Στις 5.00 το πρωί θα ξεκινήσει από Χίο για πάνω και στις 11.00 από Μυτιλήνη.Το αυριανό βραδινό από Πειραιά θα φύγει 23.15 .

----------


## opelmanos

> Στις 5.00 το πρωί θα ξεκινήσει από Χίο για πάνω και στις 11.00 από Μυτιλήνη.Το αυριανό βραδινό από Πειραιά θα φύγει 23.15 .


Μα δεν ντρέπονται λίγο να ταλαιπωρούν έτσι τον κόσμο για το συμφέρον τους ???Το ΛιμεναΡΧΈΙΟ τι λέει ???

----------


## opelmanos

[QUOTE=opelmanos;517243]Μα δεν ντρέπονται λίγο να ταλαιπωρούν έτσι τον κόσμο για το συμφέρον τους ???Το ΛιμεναΡΧΈΙΟ τι κάνειι για αυτό ???

----------


## mikefr

Δε ξέρω πόσοι είναι μέσα στο καράβι για να ταξιδέψουν για Μυτιλήνη αλλά οι άνθρωποι, έχουν φάει πολύυυυ μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία, περνάω απο χτές επίτηδες απο κεί αρκετά συχνά και μάλλον (μαζί με τους καταστηματάρχες απο ότι κατάλαβα) είμαι απο τους λίγους που χαίρονται τόσο που είναι ακόμα εδώ και το βλέπω συνέχεια!!! :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## despo

> Μα δεν ντρέπονται λίγο να ταλαιπωρούν έτσι τον κόσμο για το συμφέρον τους ???Το ΛιμεναΡΧΈΙΟ τι λέει ???


Ποια Λιμεναρχεία βρε παιδιά ; Οι εταιρείες κανονίζουν τα δρομολόγια, περίμεναν πως και πως να έρθει το απαγορευτικό και να 'φάνε' και 1 και 2 δρομολόγια. Να μη σου πώ οτι και 3ο δρομολόγιο να βγάζανε ανεκτέλεστο δεν θα τους ένοιαζε καν. Για τον κόσμο που περιμένει λίγο ως καθόλου ενδιαφερόμαστε !!!

----------


## george Xios

http://www.lesvosnews.net/articles/n...-toys-epivates

----------


## gpap2006

Ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας στο facebook: Σας ενημερώνουμε πως λόγω των ιδιαίτερα δυσμενών συνθηκών που επικρατούν και του απαγορευτικού που ισχύει από τη Δευτέρα, το Αριάδνη βρίσκεται στη Χίο. Ακόμα και εάν έχουμε άμεση βελτίωση των καιρικών συνθηκών και αναχωρήσει αύριο τα ξημερώματα από τη Χίο (για Μυτιλήνη & επιστροφή), δεν αναμένεται να επιστρέψει στον Πειραιά πριν από τα μεσάνυχτα της Πέμπτης. Συνεπώς δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί το αυριανό δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά και κατ’ επέκταση η επιστροφή της Παρασκευής.

ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΜΟΥΤΡΑ

----------


## opelmanos

> Ανακοίνωση της εταιρίας στο facebook: Σας ενημερώνουμε πως λόγω των ιδιαίτερα δυσμενών συνθηκών που επικρατούν και του απαγορευτικού που ισχύει από τη Δευτέρα, το Αριάδνη βρίσκεται στη Χίο. Ακόμα και εάν έχουμε άμεση βελτίωση των καιρικών συνθηκών και αναχωρήσει αύριο τα ξημερώματα από τη Χίο (για Μυτιλήνη & επιστροφή), δεν αναμένεται να επιστρέψει στον Πειραιά πριν από τα μεσάνυχτα της Πέμπτης. Συνεπώς δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί το αυριανό δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά και κατ’ επέκταση η επιστροφή της Παρασκευής.
> 
> ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΜΟΥΤΡΑ


Πολύ καλά και κάναν την καταγγελεία τους χρειαζόταν...ο καπετάνιος δεν φταίει εντολές εκτελεί.. συνεπώς πρέπει να το λιμεναρχείο να ρίξει μια καμπάνα στην εταιρεία ..θα είναι το λιγότερο που μπορεί να κάνει

----------


## mikefr

Ντάξι μας δουλεύουν και εμάς στη Χίο και τους Μυτιληνιούς πατόκορφα...

----------


## despo

> Πολύ καλά και κάναν την καταγγελεία τους χρειαζόταν...ο καπετάνιος δεν φταίει εντολές εκτελεί.. συνεπώς πρέπει να το λιμεναρχείο να ρίξει μια καμπάνα στην εταιρεία ..θα είναι το λιγότερο που μπορεί να κάνει


Μόλις καταργήσουν το ... χαράτσι στους λογαριασμούς του ΔΕΗ, θα πέσει και η καμπάνα στην εταιρεία !

----------


## LOS

Όλοι ξαφνικά την είδαμε καπετάνιοι και βάζουμε-βγάζουμε το Αριάδνη(και το κάθε Αριάδνη) από τα ΑΣΦΑΛΗ λιμάνια μας.

----------


## opelmanos

Ηλιοθεραπεία της Γιαπωνέζας σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αποψινη άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. 

Ισως το πιο κομψό πλοίο που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα σήμερα..... 

DSC_0231.jpg DSC_0241.jpg DSC_0255.jpg DSC_0262.jpg
*

----------


## thanos75

> *Αποψινη άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. 
> 
> Ισως το πιο κομψό πλοίο που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα σήμερα..... 
> 
> DSC_0231.jpg DSC_0241.jpg DSC_0255.jpg DSC_0262.jpg
> *


Γιώργο έγραψες...πραγματικά πολύ καλές νυχτερινές.  Να ξανακάνουμε σύντομα τέτοιες βόλτες και να περνάμε πάντα τόσο όμορφα. :Fat: 
Και εννοείται πως συμφωνώ απόλυτα πως είναι το πιο κομψό και ταυτόχρονα εντυπωσιακό σκαρί που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή

----------


## citcoc

Χθες το βράδυ το δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά ήταν sold out... Έστειλαν πολλά άτομα σπίτι τους οι οποίοι δεν είχαν βγάλει κάποιο εισιτήριο! Επιστροφή φοιτητών τώρα λογικό η κίνηση να είναι κάπως μεγάλη!

----------


## despo

Ναι, το άκουσα και εγω αυτό. Οπως έκαναν τα δρομολόγια τόσο αραιά, λογικό είναι. Επιστροφές φοιτητών για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη, καθως και αυτοί που γύριζαν απο τις γιορτές, ήταν φυσικό επακόλουθο.

----------


## gpap2006

Λογικά και το αυριανό δρομολόγιο θα έχει μεγάλη πληρότητα..Και μετά arrivederci Roma!!!

----------


## despo

Εντυπωσιακός και 'παιχνιδιάρικος' αποχαιρετισμός πριν 1 ώρα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Εκανε ο Καπτα Διαμαντής μιά πλήρη αναστροφή μέσα στο λιμάνι, αφου κάποιοι ανυποψίαστοι, βλέποντας να ξεκινάει με ... την όπισθεν και να πλησιάζει επικίνδυνα τα Τούρκικα, οτι το πλοίο έχει βλάβη !. Σφύριξε 3 φορές με 3,5 σφυρίγματα (ωραιότερη ήταν η 3η) καθως και μία τελευταία φορά με 1 μακρόσυρτο σφύριγμα και διαδοχικά άλλα σύντομα. Στο δια ταύτα οι λίγοι συγκεντρωμένοι έλεγαν 'στο καλό όμορφο καράβι μου' ομως κανείς δεν ήταν σε θέση να γνωρίζει ποιό και πότε θα είναι το επόμενο ταξείδι του...

----------


## nikosnasia

Μυτιλήνη είσαι despo ;

----------


## george Xios

Εντυπωσιακός ο '' αποχαιρετισμός'' και στην Χίο. Με τον cpt Διαμαντή να ζωγραφίζει μέσα στο λιμάνι. Με πλήρη αναστροφή μέσα στο λιμάνι και με 5 μακρόσυρτα σφυρίγματα αποχαιρέτησε μαζί με το πλήρωμα του το νησί μας. Καλή ξεκούραση και ελπίζουμε τον Απρίλιο cpt Διαμαντή παρέα με το πλήρωμα σου να σε ξανά υποδεχτούμε...

----------


## gpap2006

Αυτό όμως θα σήμαινε Ν.ΧΙΟΣ γιοκ...

----------


## george Xios

Όχι απαραίτητα μπορεί να είναι cpt του Ν.ΧΙΟΣ όπως ήταν και το καλοκαίρι..

----------


## despo

Απο πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι είχα ακούσει απο Αξιωματικούς τηε Ελλένικ οτι στα σχέδια της εταιρείας, είναι η μόνιμη δρομολόγηση της Αριάδνης στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης με ταυτόχρονη ανακατάταξη δρομολογίων των 2 'μικρών' αδελφών σε άλλες γραμμές. Ομως τη σήμερον ημέραν λέμε ουδεν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού.

----------


## καπεταν ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ

ξερεται που θα παει το αριαδνη τωρα που τελιωσε τα δρομολογια της

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Να αράξει στο Πέραμα (μάλλον)...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Εντυπωσιακός και 'παιχνιδιάρικος' αποχαιρετισμός  πριν 1 ώρα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Εκανε ο Καπτα Διαμαντής μιά πλήρη  αναστροφή μέσα στο λιμάνι, αφου κάποιοι ανυποψίαστοι, βλέποντας να  ξεκινάει με ... την όπισθεν και να πλησιάζει επικίνδυνα τα Τούρκικα, οτι  το πλοίο έχει βλάβη !. Σφύριξε 3 φορές με 3,5 σφυρίγματα (ωραιότερη  ήταν η 3η) καθως και μία τελευταία φορά με 1 μακρόσυρτο σφύριγμα και  διαδοχικά άλλα σύντομα. Στο δια ταύτα οι λίγοι συγκεντρωμένοι έλεγαν  'στο καλό όμορφο καράβι μου' ομως κανείς δεν ήταν σε θέση να γνωρίζει  ποιό και πότε θα είναι το επόμενο ταξείδι του...





> Εντυπωσιακός ο '' αποχαιρετισμός'' και στην Χίο. Με τον cpt Διαμαντή να ζωγραφίζει μέσα στο λιμάνι. Με πλήρη αναστροφή μέσα στο λιμάνι και με 5 μακρόσυρτα σφυρίγματα αποχαιρέτησε μαζί με το πλήρωμα του το νησί μας. Καλή ξεκούραση και ελπίζουμε τον Απρίλιο cpt Διαμαντή παρέα με το πλήρωμα σου να σε ξανά υποδεχτούμε...



Φημες θελουν τον καπετανιο να αγκαρευτηκε απο τον πρωτο ωστε να καθαρισουν τα φιλτρα το πρωι... :Shame: 

Ωραια πραγματα!!!

----------


## kalypso

μια από τις ομορφότερες "περατζάδες"για να απολαύσεις τον πρωινό καφέ σου....καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!!
PC317087.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> μια από τις ομορφότερες "περατζάδες"για να απολαύσεις τον πρωινό καφέ σου....καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!!
> PC317087.jpg


Εάν κάτι μου αρέσει στα συμβατικά πλοία της HSW είναι ότι τα περισσότερα έχουν  φαρδιές πλαινές περατζάδες, στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ βέβαια πραγματικά φαρδιά είναι αυτή στο 9ο deck (από εκεί φαντάζομαι είναι η φωτο).  Σε κάθε περίπτωση η χαρά του καραβολάτρη :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## kalypso

από εκεί ακριβώς είναι φίλε Θανο!καλά τα κλειστά και προστατευμένα deck,αλλά αν δε σε ξεμαλλιάσει η δε δειρει το προσωπό σου και λίγο ο αέρας δεν καταλαβαίνεις ταξίδι... :Single Eye:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το αριαδνη - στις δηλωσεις - Πειραιά - Σαντρορίνη - Ρέθυμνο..... << Πες μας τι πίνεις εσύ και δε μας δίνεις >> , που λέει και το τραγούδι * 

*Και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ Ραφήνα - λετε να γινει το μεγάλο μου προσωπικό όνειρο πραγματικότητα ;;*

----------


## Giannis G.

Εδώ μπηκε στην Τήνο, στο Ρεθυμνο θα κωλοσει;; :P 
Μακαρι και για το Μυκονος!!

----------


## KABODETHS

αρκεί να υπάρχει ο γιατρός για να το πάει...

----------


## Ilias 92

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΜΑΚΗ!!!
Η Αριάδνη μπορεί στο Ρέθυμνο να βγάλει ένα καλό καλοκαίρι χωρίς ταλαιπωρία όπως στην Αλγερία, για χειμώνα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, δεν βγαίνει.
Όμως η *δήλωση για δρομολόγηση του Μύκονος δεν είναι καλή*,ναι στην Ραφήνα αλλά όχι Α-Τ-Μ εκεί έχει πολλούς.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μα η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο Ρέθυμνο δε νομίζω πως χωράει ! Εδώ το ΕΛΛΗ Τ έβγαινε πάντα με ανάποδα επειδή δε μπορούσε να γυρίσει , η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ τι θα κανει δηλαδη ;; Εκει ειναι πιο στενά κι από τη Χίο !

Παρτε μια φωτο του ΕΛΛΗ να βγαίνει με ανάποδα, και όλος ο κόσμος στο λιμάνι να το χαζεύει , στα πρώτα του δρομολόγια !

Παντως στο κομματι Πειραια - Σαντορίνη θα κανει θραύση , όπως έκανε κάποτε το Ρόδος στην Πάρο..... 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152247
*

----------


## Ilias 92

> *Μα η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο Ρέθυμνο δε νομίζω πως χωράει ! Εδώ το ΕΛΛΗ Τ έβγαινε                     πάντα με ανάποδα   επειδή δε μπορούσε να γυρίσει , η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ τι θα κανει δηλαδη ;; Εκει ειναι πιο στενά κι από τη Χίο !
> 
> *


Το Αριάδνη χωράει ξεκάθαρα άλλωστε δεν είναι ηλίθιοι να το δηλώνουν για την πλάκα τους.
Το Έλλη βγήκε μια φορά (δεν ξέρω για άλλη ?)   ανάποδα για να τιμήσειτον κόσμο που συγκεντρώθηκε να το χαιρετήσει στην πρώτη του αναχώρηση όχι γιατί δε χωρούσε. Υπάρχει και το Google Earth να μετρήσει όποιος  έχει αμφιβολίες.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Συνέχεια με ανάποδα έβγαινε το ΕΛΛΗ . Τωρα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ειναι πολύ οριακά στο Ρέθυμνο - ειναι πιο στενα από τη Χίο το Ρέθυμνο , με τη δική σου λογικη που αναφέρεις τοτε και στο μεσα της Μυκονου χωράει πχ υπο την παραδοχη οτι θα ειναι ο καπτα-διαμαντης που θα το φερει στο ρεμετζο ενα μετρο από πλώρα και ενα μετρο από πρύμα, προφανως βεβαια για μια φορα μπορει να γινει αλλα ομως οχι να γινεται σύστημα αυτό....*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να μην μιλάμε στον αέρα ας δούμε την πορτολάνα του Ρεθύμνου
Rethimno.jpg
Βλέπουμε οτι η μπούκα έχει πλάτος λιγότερο από ένα στάδιο (ένα στάδιο 1/10 του μιλίου δηλαδή 185 μέτρα) αφού έχει ρηχά στα βόρεια του νότιου μόλου. Το Αριάδνη έχει μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 175 μέτρα ενώ το Έλλη Τ μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 130 μέτρα.

Ειναι δύσκολο ρεμέτζο ειδικά με καιρό αφού οπως διαβάζουμε στον πιλότο: 

"Ο λίμενας ειναι ασφαλής με όλους τους ανέμους εκτός των βορέιων, βορειοανατολικών και νοτίων εντάσεως μεγαλύτεης των 8 μποφώρ, κατά τη διαρκεια των οποίων ο εισπλους και εκπλους πλοίων μεγάλου βυθίσματος ειναι επικίνδυνος, λόγω των ανοιχτά των νοτίων άκρων του λιμενα αβαθών"

----------


## vacondios

Χαράς Ευαγγέλια για τη Δυτική Κρήτη και τη Σαντορίνη. Όχι ένα αλλά δύο πανέμορφα και υπερσύγχρονα πλοία με Ελληνική σημαία και Ελληνικά πληρώματα δήλωσαν ότι έρχονται να ενισχύσουν τη θαλάσσια συγκοινωνία τους με τον Πειραιά. Από 1η Νοεμβρίου το “Ίκαρος Palace" της Minoan Lines (κατασκευή 1997 σε Σουηδία και Νορβηγία) μπαίνει οριστικά στο Πειραιάς-Χανιά και η πανέμορφη "Αριάδνη" της Hellenic Seaways (κατασκευή 1996 Ιαπωνία) θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο *Πειραιάς-Σαντορίνη-Ρέθυμνο.* Τα νέα δρομολόγια αναμένεται να δώσουν ώθηση στην τουριστική και οικονομική ανάπτυξη των Νησιών. Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι αποτελεί δικαίωση τα λιμάνια του Αθηνιού και του Ρεθύμνου αφού τα συμβατικά πλοία που τα προσέγγιζαν μεχρι δεν ήταν αντάξιά τους.

----------


## Markosm

Εύχομαι να πραγματοποιηθούν αυτά τα δρομολόγια και στα τρία λιμάνια...αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι το βάθος του αμμώδους λιμανιού του "παντέρμου" Ρεθύμνου που σύμφωνα με το βύθισμα του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (6.7μ.) βλέπω να σκάβουν οι προπέλες της την άμμο! Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ και το ΕΛΛΗ Τ. έχουν  περίπου 1 μέτρο βύθισμα λιγότερο (5.5μ. και 5.7μ. αντίστοιχα).Οσο για το Β. Κορνάρος είναι ακόμα μικρότερο. Χωρίς να είμαι αρμόδιος (απλά έχω καταγωγή) πιστέυω ότι θα χρειαστούν έργα στο λιμάνι για να μπορέσει να δέσει τέτοιο βαπόρι (196 Χ 29 μ.),δεν έχει δει ποτέ το Ρέθυμνο τέτοιων διαστάσεων πλοίο...μακάρι !!!

----------


## P@vlos

"Ο θεός τρελάθηκε και μοιράζει δρομολόγια" ακούγεται το όλο σενάριο...

----------


## gpap2006

Δρομολόγιση πλοίου του Grimaldi στο Ρέθυμνο θα σημάνει ανταγωνισμό προς τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό μιας και η κίνηση του Ρεθύμνου διοχετεύεται μέσω Ηρακλείου και Χανίων (αν υποθέσουμε πως πράγματι κατέβει και Χανιά Grimaδόπλοιο). Επιπλέον το μέγεθος του λιμανιού Ρεθύμνου είναι απαγορευτικό για τόσο μεγάλο και βαρύ πλοίο. Το αν στο google earth φαίνεται να χωράει δεν λέει τίποτα. Δεν είναι lego τα βαπόρια να τα παίρνουμε και να τα τοποθετούμε όπου να ναι..

----------


## Takerman

Έχουν ανέβει αναλυτικές φωτογραφίες από τα στάδια μετασκευής της στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Δρομολόγιση πλοίου του Grimaldi στο Ρέθυμνο θα σημάνει ανταγωνισμό προς τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό μιας και η κίνηση του Ρεθύμνου διοχετεύεται μέσω Ηρακλείου και Χανίων (αν υποθέσουμε πως πράγματι κατέβει και Χανιά Grimaδόπλοιο). Επιπλέον το μέγεθος του λιμανιού Ρεθύμνου είναι απαγορευτικό για τόσο μεγάλο και βαρύ πλοίο. Το αν στο google earth φαίνεται να χωράει δεν λέει τίποτα. Δεν είναι lego τα βαπόρια να τα παίρνουμε και να τα τοποθετούμε όπου να ναι..


Στο πρώτο σκέλος δεν πολυσυμφωνώ...Πιστεύω ότι αν μπει καλοκαίρι, όποιος και αν εμπλέκεται στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο φαίνεται να ποντάρει (ή και να θέτει προτεραιότητα) στον παράγοντα Προορισμός Σαντορίνη και από τα δύο λιμάνια κυρίως δουλεύοντας με τουρίστες. Δηλαδή κάτι σαν μισό-μισό δρομολόγιο, ακτοπλοϊκό και εκδρομικό μαζί... Προσωπικά το θεωρώ σαν έξυπνη κίνηση μια και η Σαντορίνη αποτελεί δημοφιλή προορισμό. Δε νομίζω να στοχεύει άμεσα στη σύνδεση Πειραια - Ρεθύμνου ώστε να μιλάμε για ανταγωνισμό στον εαυτό του (ειδικά αν είναι ο μπαρμπα - Μανώλης στη μέση, θα σκέφτεται "δεν μπορώ να το κάνω με τα πλοία που έχω Ηράκλειο και Χανιά, ας το δοκιμάσω από το παντέρμο")... όσον αφορά το δεύτερο σκέλος συμφωνώ έχοντας και γω επιφυλάξεις για το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου και για τα βάθη του. Από πλευράς επιφανειακού μεγέθους δε θα χει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## vacondios

> πλοίου του Grimaldi


 Το πλοίο είναι ελληνικότατο έχει όνομα, αισθητικά έχει απαράμιλλη ομορφιά, έχει Ελληνική Σημαία ελληνικό πλήρωμα και ανήκει σε Ελληνική Πολυμετοχική Εταιρία 


> Επιπλέον το μέγεθος του λιμανιού Ρεθύμνου είναι απαγορευτικό για τόσο μεγάλο και βαρύ πλοίο. Το αν στο google earth φαίνεται να χωράει δεν λέει τίποτα.


Δηλαδή το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου δε διαθέτει αρμόδιες αρχές για να εκτιμήσουνε το κατά πόσο μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει ένα πλοίο τέτοιων διαστάσεων να το πιστοποιήσουνε ότι το λιμάνι είναι κατάλληλο για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και να δώσουνε την έγκριση? Και επιπλέον το πλοίο θα πηγαίνει χωρίς καπετάνιο που να μπορεί να το καταπλεύσει και να το αποπλεύσει με ασφάλεια?

----------


## gpap2006

1) Δεν είπα εγώ οτι το όνομα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ είναι Κογκολέζικο, βεβαίως και είναι Ελληνικό..Αλλά κατά το 1/3 η hsw ελέγχεται από τον Grimaldi είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι. 
2) Θα φανεί εν καιρώ πως αυτα τα αιτήματα της HSW είναι τυπικά και μόνο και δεν έχουν ρεαλιστική βάση. Ούτε θα δούμε Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη Ραφήνα, ούτε ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ Θήρα-Ρέθυμνο, και ακόμη και για ΙΚΑΡΟ στα Χανιά πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν πράγματι το επιθυμεί η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ. Καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη αυτή και πιστεύω πως θα δικαιωθώ σε λίγο καιρό.

----------


## nikolasher

εδω εβρισκε το Λατω στον Πειραια και δεν το ελενξε κανενας, Θα  ελενξουν το λιμανι του Ρεθυμνου; ασε τις ναρκες που ολο και βγαζουν απο το 40 ακομα στα λιμανια μας...
και το queen mary 2 να πει θελω να παω Καλυμνο , ναι θα πουν τα λιμεναρχια

----------


## vacondios

> 1)Αλλά κατά το 1/3 η hsw ελέγχεται από τον Grimaldi είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι.


 Και εγώ σου λέω ότι ελέγχεται κατά 100% από τον Grimaldi πού είναι το κακό? Επειδή δεν είναι Έλληνας? Aντιβαίνει τους κανονισμούς της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης? Αυτά τα πλοία του δίνουν ψωμί σε έλληνες ναυτικούς το Knossos το  Festos και το Ikarus θα υποβάλλονται σε ετήσια συντήρηση και θα επισκευάζονται στο Νεώριο Ναυπηγείο της Σύρου δίνοντας ψωμί και σε άλλα ελληνικά στόματα και φυσικά θα πληρώνουν τους ωραίους τους φόρους στν Ελληνική Δ.Ο.Υ. Πλοίων. Εσύ θα προτιμούσες η Minoan και η HSW να ελέγχοται από τους Αγούδημους? Αυτό που προέχει είναι η Ανάπτυξη της Ελληνικής Οικονομίας με επενδύσεις από Ισχυρούς Επιχειρηματικούς Ομίλους.

----------


## P@vlos

> 2) Θα φανεί εν καιρώ πως αυτα τα αιτήματα της HSW είναι τυπικά και μόνο και δεν έχουν ρεαλιστική βάση. Ούτε θα δούμε Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη Ραφήνα, ούτε ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ Θήρα-Ρέθυμνο, και ακόμη και για ΙΚΑΡΟ στα Χανιά πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν πράγματι το επιθυμεί η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ. Καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη αυτή και πιστεύω πως θα δικαιωθώ σε λίγο καιρό.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου  :Wink: 




> Αυτό που προέχει είναι η Ανάπτυξη της Ελληνικής Οικονομίας με επενδύσεις από Ισχυρούς Επιχειρηματικούς Ομίλους.


Αυτά τα ρόδινα ότι του χρόνου θα ειναι ενα μαγικό έτος ανάπτυξης μας τα λένε και στις ειδήσεις. Την μακροπρόθεσμη ουσία χάνουμε...

----------


## thanos75

Και εγώ έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου σχετικά με τη δρομολόγηση της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ στη γραμμή Σαντορίνης-Ρεθύμνου, αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι εποχιακά θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει καλά.  Αυτό που εγώ κρατάω από όλα αυτά τα δημοσιεύματα και το θεωρώ μάλλον σίγουρο είναι πως η εταιρία ψάχνει να βρει τρόπους να εκμεταλλευτεί την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εντός των ελληνικών χωρικών υδάτων και όχι να ναυλωθεί για μία ακόμα φορά στο εξωτερικό-κάτι που φυσικά δεν συνέβαινε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. Το πού θα κάτσει τελικά η μπίλια, θα φανεί πιστεύεω κατά το Πάσχα

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ με τον πόνο μου...
και γιατί δε δρομολογείται το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για "αρπαχτή" όπως λέτε από Βόρεια Ελλάδα για τι θερινή σεζόν ?? 
Έχετε μήπως υπόψην τι πρωτόκολλα θα βαρέσει, τι κίνηση θα έχει, πόσο κόσμο και μεταφορικές εταιρείες θα προσελκύσει ??
Μία ιδέα είπα...

----------


## leo85

> Εγώ με τον πόνο μου...
> και γιατί δε δρομολογείται το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για "αρπαχτή" όπως λέτε από Βόρεια Ελλάδα για τι θερινή σεζόν ?? 
> Έχετε μήπως υπόψην τι πρωτόκολλα θα βαρέσει, τι κίνηση θα έχει, πόσο κόσμο και μεταφορικές εταιρείες θα προσελκύσει ??
> Μία ιδέα είπα...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εκ των υστέρων το θυμήθηκα και το παράδειγμα που έχω ως επιπλέον επιχείρημα.
Την "αρπαχτή" του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ επί δύο καλοκαίρια.
Με τη μόνη διαφορά εγώ το έσπασα σε δύο σκέλη.
Το ένα είναι Βορράς με Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη και το άλλο 
Βορράς με Ανατολικό Αιγαίο - Δωδεκάνησσα.
Κι αν θέλετε το κάνουμε και κυκλικό δρομολόγιο.

----------


## vacondios

Αφού σας αρέσει να μιλάτε για σκοπιμότητες, ίντριγκες και για πολέμους συμφερόντων γιατί δε λέτε ότι ο αλλοδαπός μεγαλομέτοχος της Αριάδνης πάει να βάλει χέρι με συμβατικά πλοία και στις Κυκλάδες ξεκινώντας από το πιο όμορφο το πιο ξακουστό και δημοφιλές. Πώς θα σας φαινόταν Πειραιάς-Σαντορίνη (130 ναυτικά μίλια) χωρίς ενδιάμεση στάση χαλαρά με 23 κομβάκια 5 ώρες και 40 λεπτά? Με 24 κόμβους λιγότερο από πεντέμισυ ωρίτσες? Τι θα σήμαινε αυτό για την άλλη εταιρία που εξυπηρετεί με συμβατικά πλοία τη Σαντορίνη? (που είναι τεχνικώς κατά πολύ κατώτερα και υποδεέστερα από τη Mitsubishi-Αριάδνη) Η άλλη εταιρία με 25 κόμβους και δύο ενδιάμεσες στάσεις τη Σαντορίνη την κάνει εξίμισυ ώρες, *και πάσχει και αυτή από το σύνδρομο των Χανίων. Στους προορισμούς της σιχαίνεται να βλέπει πλοία με άλλα σινιάλα.*Βέβαια τα πάντα θα εξαρτηθούν από τα ωράρια των δρομολογίων.

----------


## vacondios

> Και εγώ έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου σχετικά με τη δρομολόγηση της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ στη γραμμή Σαντορίνης-Ρεθύμνου, αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι εποχιακά θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει καλά.  Αυτό που εγώ κρατάω από όλα αυτά τα δημοσιεύματα και το θεωρώ μάλλον σίγουρο είναι πως η εταιρία ψάχνει να βρει τρόπους να εκμεταλλευτεί την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εντός των ελληνικών χωρικών υδάτων και όχι να ναυλωθεί για μία ακόμα φορά στο εξωτερικό-κάτι που φυσικά δεν συνέβαινε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. Το πού θα κάτσει τελικά η μπίλια, θα φανεί πιστεύεω κατά το Πάσχα


Για να δουλέψει ένα πλοίο εποχιακά πρέπει να πάρει έγκριση και θετική γνωμοδότηση από το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών που το ελέγχουνε συμφέροντα που αντιμάχονται και τον Ίκαρο και την Αριάδνη. Από 1η Νοεμβρίου αρχίζει η ετήσια σαιζόν.

----------


## gpap2006

Και το HORIZON τόσο περίπου κάνει απευθείας για Σαντορίνη.. Οι μεταφορικές των Κυκλάδων πολύ δύσκολα θα άφηναν τη σταθερή επί 12-13 χρόνια blue star για να επιλέξουν εταιρία και βαπόρι που θα κάνουν τρίμηνη αρπαχτή και μετά μη την είδατε. Και χωρίς φορτηγά πώς να σταθεί βαπόρι 200 μέτρων?Με χύμα τουρίστες?Μα αυτούς τους παίρνει το HIGHSPEED που ανήκει στην ίδια εταιρία..Τελείως virtual reality το θέμα του να κατέβει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ σε Θηρα-Ρεθυμνο και μπάζει από παντού.

----------


## thanos75

> Για να δουλέψει ένα πλοίο εποχιακά πρέπει να πάρει έγκριση και θετική γνωμοδότηση από το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών που το ελέγχουνε συμφέροντα που αντιμάχονται και τον Ίκαρο και την Αριάδνη. Από 1η Νοεμβρίου αρχίζει η ετήσια σαιζόν.


Δεν διαφωνώ γενικά, αλλά μην ξεχνάς πως σε κάθε ΣΑΣ υπάρχουν και τα λεγόμενα θέματα ΕΗΔ (εκτός ημερήσιας διάταξης)...θα μπορούσε λοιπόν σε ένα επικείμενο ΣΑΣ που θα γίνει π.χ Απρίλιο-Μάιο να καταθέσει η εταιρία αίτηση δρομολόγησης του πλοίου για μια συγκεκριμένη περίοδο (όχι δηλαδή απαραίτητα ετήσια δρομολόγηση) το καλοκαίρι.  Θυμίζω εξάλλου πως το καλοκαίρι του 2012 το BS PATMOS μπήκε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ Σύρο-Μύκονο-Ικαρία-Σάμο τον Ιούλιο, με απόφαση ΣΑΣ που -εάν δεν απατώμαι -έγινε αρχές Ιουνίου.  Θα μπορούσε λοιπόν με αυτό τον τρόπο ένα επικείμενο ΣΑΣ να εγκρίνει μια εποχική δρομολόγηση της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ προς Σαντορίνη-Ρέθυμνο.  Όσο για τα συμφέροντα που λες (και που πραγματικά συμφωνώ πως υπάρχουν) νομίζω πως κρίνουν ανά περίπτωση και "κατά το δοκούν".  Εάν για παράδειγμα η HSW έκανε αίτηση ετήσιας δρομολόγησης της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ προς Χανιά συμφωνώ μαζί σου πως μάλλον θα "έτρωγε πόρτα".  Δεν σημαίνει όμως πως θα "φάει πόρτα" απαραίτητα και σε αίτηση εποχικής δρομολόγησης για Σαντορίνη-Ρέθυμνο.  Με άλλα λόγια ανάλογα με το τί θέλουν τα εκάστοτε συμφέροντα να προστατεύσουν και με το πόσο χρήμα από τις μεταφορικές διακυβεύεται!

----------


## vacondios

> Εάν για παράδειγμα η HSW έκανε αίτηση ετήσιας δρομολόγησης της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ προς Χανιά συμφωνώ


 Για ετήσια δρομολόγηση δεν χρειάζεται αίτηση ούτε θετική γνωμοδότηση από το ΣΑΣ. Πας απλά και το δηλώνεις στο Υ.Ε.Ν. και σε όποιον αρέσει. Όπως έγινε τώρα με τον Ίκαρο και την Αριάδνη.

----------


## proussos

[QUOTE=vacondios;523374]Πώς θα σας φαινόταν Πειραιάς-Σαντορίνη (130 ναυτικά μίλια) χωρίς ενδιάμεση στάση χαλαρά με 23 κομβάκια 5 ώρες και 40 λεπτά? Με 24 κόμβους λιγότερο από πεντέμισυ ωρίτσες? Τι θα σήμαινε αυτό για την άλλη εταιρία που εξυπηρετεί με συμβατικά πλοία τη Σαντορίνη? (_που είναι τεχνικώς κατά πολύ κατώτερα και υποδεέστερα από τη Mitsubishi-Αριάδνη_) 
*
Σε ποια ακριβώς πλοία αναφέρεστε αγαπητέ ?
Απ'όσο ξέρω οι δείκτες του ρολογιού κινούνται δεξιά...τα κατά 15 έτη νεότερα πλοία γίνονται ξαφνικά* _"κατώτερα και υποδεέστερα" ?
_*Μήπως καλύτερα να ασχοληθείτε με τα χάλια του νησιού σας που ΚΑΙ αυτό το καλοκαίρι θα διαμαρτύρονται για το ακτοπλοϊκό και το τουριστικό και να αφήσετε τους ήδη δημοφιλείς προορισμούς να απολαμβάνουν ότι αξιόλογα πλοία έχουν απομείνει στην ακτοπλοΐα του σήμερα ?
*

----------


## express adonis

ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ Η ΓΙΑ ΚΩ-ΡΟΔΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ Η ΣΤΗΝ  ALGERIE FERRIES ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΜΠΡΗ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ Κ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ Κ ΤΙ ΑΡΠΑΧΤΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ..

----------


## aegina

Η πραγματικότητα ξεπερνά τα ορια της φαντασιας ...Τεχνασματα ειναι ολα σιγα μη το δουμε και στην Αιγινα...

----------


## express adonis

ΣΤΗΝ ΥΔΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ!!!!

----------


## vacondios

[QUOTE=proussos;523445]


> Πώς θα σας φαινόταν Πειραιάς-Σαντορίνη (130 ναυτικά μίλια) χωρίς ενδιάμεση στάση χαλαρά με 23 κομβάκια 5 ώρες και 40 λεπτά? Με 24 κόμβους λιγότερο από πεντέμισυ ωρίτσες? Τι θα σήμαινε αυτό για την άλλη εταιρία που εξυπηρετεί με συμβατικά πλοία τη Σαντορίνη? (_που είναι τεχνικώς κατά πολύ κατώτερα και υποδεέστερα από τη Mitsubishi-Αριάδνη_) 
> *
> Σε ποια ακριβώς πλοία αναφέρεστε αγαπητέ ?
> Απ'όσο ξέρω οι δείκτες του ρολογιού κινούνται δεξιά...τα κατά 15 έτη νεότερα πλοία γίνονται ξαφνικά* _"κατώτερα και υποδεέστερα" ?
> _*Μήπως καλύτερα να ασχοληθείτε με τα χάλια του νησιού σας που ΚΑΙ αυτό το καλοκαίρι θα διαμαρτύρονται για το ακτοπλοϊκό και το τουριστικό και να αφήσετε τους ήδη δημοφιλείς προορισμούς να απολαμβάνουν ότι αξιόλογα πλοία έχουν απομείνει στην ακτοπλοΐα του σήμερα ?
> *


Αυτό με το ρολόι δεν κατάλαβα πού κολλάει. Αλλά με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Όντως και τα ρολόγια που αγοράζουμε από τα καρότσια στην Ομόνοια και αυτά που αγοράζουμε από το κατάστημα Bucherer στη Γενεύη κινούνται δεξιόστροφα

Ποιος είπε ότι γίνονται ξαφνικά κατώτερα και υποδεέστερα? νομίζω ότι*είπα το σαφέστατο "από τεχνικής άποψης"* και αυτό ισχύει εκ κατασκευής. 

Στην αντίπερα όχθη ένα πλοίο Mitsubishi όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι Mitsubishi. Δουλεύει και αποδίδει δώδεκα μήνες το χρόνο με οποιεσδήποτε πληρότητες στα ίδια νερά και στα ίδια δρομολόγια που κάποια άλλα πλοία κρύβονται 8 μήνες το χρόνο και πολλοί θα ήθελαν να φύγει και να πάει στην Αλγερία διότι στα Ελληνικά νερά τους χαλάει τη δουλειά.

----------


## proussos

[QUOTE=vacondios;523484]


> Αυτό με το ρολόι δεν κατάλαβα πού κολλάει. Αλλά με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Όντως και τα ρολόγια που αγοράζουμε από τα καρότσια στην Ομόνοια και αυτά που αγοράζουμε από το κατάστημα Bucherer στη Γενεύη κινούνται δεξιόστροφα
> 
> Ποιος είπε ότι γίνονται ξαφνικά κατώτερα και υποδεέστερα? νομίζω ότι*είπα το σαφέστατο "από τεχνικής άποψης"* και αυτό ισχύει εκ κατασκευής. 
> 
> Στην αντίπερα όχθη ένα πλοίο Mitsubishi όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι Mitsubishi. Δουλεύει και αποδίδει δώδεκα μήνες το χρόνο με οποιεσδήποτε πληρότητες στα ίδια νερά και στα ίδια δρομολόγια που κάποια άλλα πλοία κρύβονται 8 μήνες το χρόνο και πολλοί θα ήθελαν να φύγει και να πάει στην Αλγερία διότι στα Ελληνικά νερά τους χαλάει τη δουλειά.


*Αναφορικά με το* *"δουλεύει και αποδίδει 12 μήνες κλπ,κλπ..."** είμαι αναγκασμένος να αναφέρω ως φανερά και λαμπρά παραδείγματα το BLUE STAR PAROS , NAXOS , ITHAKI...και νομίζω πως θα συμφωνείτε πως αυτά τα "ρολόγια" δεν χάνουν λεπτό...κι ας μην αγοράστηκαν από κατάστημα στη Γενεύη !*

----------


## ayfa74

παίδες το αριάδνη θα μπει στη γραμμή για ένα λόγο παρέα με ίκαρο στα χανιά θα προσπαθήσουν να πιέσουν την κοινοιπραξία να αποχώρηση από ανδριατική με πιο τρόπο το αριάδνη βαπόρι στο ρέθυμνο που τόσο θέλει όλος ο νομος "δεθερον" η "μετεφορικες" του νομου θα το στηρίξουν για να μήνη άρα φεύγουν από χανιά και ηράκλειο το οποιο μονη χαμένη είναι  η ανεκ για σκεφτείτε λίγο και ας αφήσουμε τις μομφές ο ένας για τον άλλον

----------


## Takerman

Μερικές φωτογραφίες που βρήκα όταν μετασκευαζόταν στην Ελλάδα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν ξανά ανέβει στις πρώτες σελίδες του θέματος στις φωτογραφίες που χάθηκαν.

ariadni metaskevi1P.jpg
Photo copyright: Pavlos 

ariadni metaskevi2k.jpg
Photo copyright: Apostolos 

ariadni metaskevi4k.jpg
Photo copyright: Apostolos 

ariadni metaskevi6k.jpg
Photo copyright: Apostolos 

ariadni metaskevi5k.jpg
Photo copyright: Apostolos

----------


## Takerman

Και μερικές ακόμη πριν το τελικό στάδιο ολοκλήρωσης.

ARIADNE_LAST_PHASES_OF_HER_CONVERSION k.JPG
Photo copyright: Apostolos 

ARIADNE_REPAINTING k.JPG
Photo copyright: Apostolos 

ARIADNE_LAST_PHASES_OF_HER_CONVERSION__1_k.JPG
Photo copyright: Apostolos

----------


## despo

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι φωτογραφίες που έβαλες φίλε Takerman για ένα πλοίο που κανείς δεν ξέρει που θα δουλέψει.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αρπάζετε που αρπάζετε φωτογραφίες από δεξιά και αριστερά, 
τουλάχιστον να αναφέρετε και τη πηγή τις οποίες τις βρήκατε, ή πάρτε άδεια από τον φωτογράφο στον οποίο ανήκουν οι φωτογραφίες !!!

----------


## Takerman

> Αρπάζετε που αρπάζετε φωτογραφίες από δεξιά και αριστερά, 
> τουλάχιστον να αναφέρετε και τη πηγή τις οποίες τις βρήκατε, ή πάρτε άδεια από τον φωτογράφο στον οποίο ανήκουν οι φωτογραφίες !!!


1). Στις φωτογραφίες αγαπητέ είχα βάλει από κάτω μαζί με το copyright και το ονοματεπώνυμο. Για κάποιο λόγο (εκ των υστέρων κατάλαβα μάλλον το γιατί και είναι σεβαστό) αφαιρέθηκε το επώνυμο από τους διαχειριστές.
2). Δε σου έχω δώσει κανένα δικαίωμα και δε σου επιτρέπω να μου απευθύνεσαι σε αυτό το ύφος.
Δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί είμαι ήδη off topic.

----------


## despo

> 1). Στις φωτογραφίες αγαπητέ είχα βάλει από κάτω μαζί με το copyright και το ονοματεπώνυμο. Για κάποιο λόγο (εκ των υστέρων κατάλαβα μάλλον το γιατί και είναι σεβαστό) αφαιρέθηκε το επώνυμο από τους διαχειριστές.
> 2). Δε σου έχω δώσει κανένα δικαίωμα και δε σου επιτρέπω να μου απευθύνεσαι σε αυτό το ύφος.
> Δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί είμαι ήδη off topic.


Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, διότι οταν τις είδα κι'εγω υπήρχε πλήρες ονοματεπώνυμο. Δεν πειράζει φίλε μου, βάζε εσύ τις φωτογραφίες και ασε τους οποιουσδήποτε να γράφουν ο,τι θέλουν.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ σαας το λέω για να μη βρείτε μπελά. Από κει και πέρα, δικός σας ο ανήφορος, δικός σας και ο κατήφορος...

----------


## Takerman

> Εγώ σαας το λέω για να μη βρείτε μπελά. Από κει και πέρα, δικός σας ο ανήφορος, δικός σας και ο κατήφορος...


Σαν να μη διάβαζες τίποτα από τα πιο πάνω απαντάς. 

ΥΓ: Το να παραδέχεται κάποιος κάτι λάθος είναι αρετή στον άνθρωπο. Το να κάνει κριτική είναι το μόνο εύκολο.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το "ΕΓ/ΟΓ" ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στην ΝΑΥΣΗ. 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 16-02-2014.gif

----------


## manolisfissas

ΠΑΙΔΙΆ ΣΥΓΝΏΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΏΤΟ  ΆΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΊ ΚΆΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΓΡΆΨΕΙ.

----------


## Giovanaut

Πήρε κανείς είδηση ότι η HELLENIC στους πίνακες δρομολογίων για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη από 31/3, έχει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ? Και μάλιστα μέχρι το τέλος της περιόδου στις 31/10....

Εκτός αν έχουν κάνει λάθος...

----------


## Takerman

> Πήρε κανείς είδηση ότι η HELLENIC στους πίνακες δρομολογίων για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη από 31/3, έχει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ? Και μάλιστα μέχρι το τέλος της περιόδου στις 31/10....
> 
> Εκτός αν έχουν κάνει λάθος...


Επειδή μπήκα το πρωί, συγκεκριμένα στις 8, να δω τις ώρες των δρομολογίων και τα ανεκτέλεστα για τον Απρίλιο, ο πίνακας έδειχνε το Νήσος Χίος. Τώρα εμφανίζεται όπως σωστά είπες η Αριάδνη. Αλλαγή πλάνων μάλλον.

----------


## Takerman

Τώρα δείχνει το Νήσος Χίος πάλι από 31/3-27/6 και παρέμεινε η Αριάδνη για το υπόλοιπο. Τα παιδία παίζει.....

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Σε ένα ναυτιλιακό site έχει ειπωθεί μια φήμη για ναύλωση του Νήσος Χίος για δρομολόγια εκτός Ελλάδας. Ελπίζω να μη βγει αληθινή.

----------


## despo

Πάντως μέχρι και αυτή την ώρα, το σύστημα κρατήσεων δείχνει το Ν. Χίος, ενω και οι εμφανιζόμενες θέσεις προς πώληση ανήκουν στο ίδιο πλοίο. Δεν αποκλείεται κάτι να συζητιέται για το Ν. Χίος και γι'αυτό το λόγο προετοιμάζονται ( :Wink:  κάποιες αλλαγές.

----------


## KABODETHS

με δεδομένο οτι τα δρομολόγια δεν είναι σε 6 ώρες όπως τα πρώτα χρόννια θεωρώ ότι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ δεν θα χαλάσει καθόλου τους Χίωτες και τους Μυτηληνιούς..Το αντίθετο μάλιστα, το πλοίο έχει αποκτήσει φανατικο'υς υποστηρικτές.

----------


## LOS

Mια χαρά είναι και τα 23 μιλάκια της Αριαδνάρας. Απλά το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι βλέπουμε το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ Νήσος Χίος να μας φεύγει με άγνωστο το πότε και ΑΝ θα γυρίσει ποτέ.

----------


## gpap2006

Καλά χαλαρωστε για ολιγόμηνη ναύλωση θα πάει (αν πάει) το ΧΙΟΣ..Δε θα το κρατήσουν αιχμάλωτο. Τώρα το να βρει αγοραστές σε φουσκωμένη τιμή, σίγουρα είναι κάτι που πολύ θα το εύχεται η HSW αλλά δεν είναι και εύκολο στους καιρούς που ζούμε.

----------


## shipsteward7

οντως η αλλαγη στα δρομολογια της μυτιληνης εχουν α κανουν με το αριαδνη για τη σαιζον αφου το νησσος χιος θα ναυλωθει στην ισπανια για ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα.,....

----------


## superfast vi

Μεσα στις επομενες μερες θα παει συρο να βγει δεξαμεμη το αριαδνη κ 31-3-2014 ξεκιναει δρομολογια χιο-μυτιληνη.Κ οπως περυσι 01-04-2014 ξεκιναει κ το μπλου σταρ πατμος χιο-μυτιληνη κ αυτο.

----------


## thanos75

Μια χαρά νομίζω ότι είναι η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ειδικά για το καλοκαίρι στη γραμμή.  Και πιο πολλούς χώρους και με τόσα αεροπορικά νομίζω πως είναι ιδανική και για ημερήσια σε περιόδους αιχμής (το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ στις μέρες αιχμής γίνεται πιο εύκολα πήχτρα).  Πάντως αυτό σημαίνει πως τα σενάρια που μιλούσαν για Σαντορίνη-Ρέθυμνο μάλλον πάνε περίπατο ....Μια που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω εύχομαι και εγώ ειλικιρνά το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ να μη ναυλωθεί έξω ή τουλάχιστον να μη ναυλωθεί για πάρα πολύ καιρό.  Ανετα μπορεί να βρει ρόλο και εντός Ελλάδος

----------


## shipsteward7

Σαντορινη Ρεθυμνο αν εχεις διαβασει καλυτερα ειναι απο οκτωμβριο 2014 μεχρι οκτωμβριο 2015. οποτε ολα στο προγραμμα ειναι.....

----------


## gpap2006

> Πάντως αυτό σημαίνει πως τα σενάρια που μιλούσαν για Σαντορίνη-Ρέθυμνο μάλλον πάνε περίπατο ....


Ποτέ δεν υπήρξε τέτοια πιθανότητα στα σοβαρά.

----------


## LOS

Όπως και αν φύγει δύσκολα θα γυρίσει...

----------


## kythnos

Θα πάει τον Οκτώβριο το Αριάδνη Σαντορίνη, Ρέθυμνο για να μαζέψει όσους χάθηκαν και ξέμειναν από το καλοκαίρι!χι!Κόλπα της πιάτσας είναι όλες αυτές οι δηλώσεις, σε άλλα πράγματα προφανώς αποσκοπούν και κάνουν μπλόφες....

----------


## superfast vi

16/3 φευγει απο περαμα για συρο να δεξαμενιστει!με το καλο!

----------


## despo

Ηδη μπήκε στο σύστημα κρατήσεων το 1ο δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά στις 31 Μαρτίου (που δεν είχε προαναγγελθεί), ενω συνεχίζει να εμφανίζεται το Ν. Χίος στα υπόλοιπα δρομολόγια.

----------


## george Xios

> Ηδη μπήκε στο σύστημα κρατήσεων το 1ο δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά στις 31 Μαρτίου (που δεν είχε προαναγγελθεί), ενω συνεχίζει να εμφανίζεται το Ν. Χίος στα υπόλοιπα δρομολόγια.


Zήτημα ημερών η αλλαγή στις εκδόσεις εισιτήριων.

----------


## Giannis G.

Μεχρι ποτε θα μεινει στην δεξαμενη ξερουμε;;

----------


## M.D.I

> Μεχρι ποτε θα μεινει στην δεξαμενη ξερουμε;;


Δευτερα μεσημερι ανεβαινει δεξαμενη και θα κατσει 12-15 ημερες.Γυριζει και μπαινει στα δρομολογια.

----------


## george Xios

> Δευτερα μεσημερι ανεβαινει δεξαμενη και θα κατσει 12-15 ημερες.Γυριζει και μπαινει στα δρομολογια.


Πολύ δουλίτσα θα πέσει στο πλοίο. Για να είναι κόσμημα στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τοσες μερες δεξαμενη μου φαινεται η γιαπωνεζα θα βγει νυφουλα στο Αιγαιο. Αντε να τη δουμε να ανθιζει γιατι της αξιζει.

Καλη αρχη!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στη Χίο το καλοκαίρι...
DSC07833 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μακαρι να καθιερωθει στην γραμμη χιο - μυτιληνη το βαπορι και να μην κανει τον γυρολογο, ειναι κριμα για ενα τοσο καλο βαπορι

----------


## proussos

ariadne_syros.jpg

*​Στις ομορφιές της "ντύθηκε" σήμερα η Ερμούπολις !!!*

----------


## καπεταν ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ

υπεροχη φωτογραφια

----------


## manoubras 33

Αριαδνη, Συρος 17 Μαρτιου 2014. 
Άξιζε πολύ η βόλτα σήμερα στο λιμάνι, το καμαρώσαμε και το φωτογραφίσαμε, ακόμη δυο από άλλες οπτικές γωνίες.
DSCN9656.jpg DSCN9643.jpg

----------


## trelaras

> υπεροχη φωτογραφια





> ariadne_syros.jpg
> 
> *​Στις ομορφιές της "ντύθηκε" σήμερα η Ερμούπολις !!!*





> Αριαδνη, Συρος 17 Μαρτιου 2014. 
> Άξιζε πολύ η βόλτα σήμερα στο λιμάνι, το καμαρώσαμε και το φωτογραφίσαμε, ακόμη δυο από άλλες οπτικές γωνίες.
> DSCN9656.jpg DSCN9643.jpg


Απλά μια θεά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Υπεροχες η φωτογραφίες σας!,!

----------


## zozef

Καλή σας νύχτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αντίγραφο από IMG_9851.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ποιημα και η φωτο και το βαπορι!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφαινεται απο την Ερμουπολη και την ομορφαινει... Ποσο αρχοντικο σκαρι;

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ ολους τους φιλους και αναμενουμε φωτογραφιες απο το μπανιο της...

----------


## varth

μαγικη φωτο!!!

----------


## thanos75

Βλέποντας αυτές τις φωτογραφίες ειλικρινά νοιώθω πως η αρχοντιά της Ερμούπολης δένει τόσο με την αρχοντιά της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ που ειλικρινά, εάν ήμουν ένας από τους ιθύνοντες της HSW, θα φρόντιζα και μόνο για αισθητικούς και καραβολατρικούς λόγους, έστω και για 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα, να περνάει η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ από τη Σύρο :Fat:  :Worked Till 5am: !!! Τι πιό όμορφο από ένα όμορφο λιμάνι στολισμένο από ένα κουκλίστικο πλοίο

----------


## Ergis

> Καλή σας νύχτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153378


Νομιζω ότι είναι η πιο όμορφη φωτογραφία του πλοίου που έχω δεί ποτε.

Και ας μήν είναι απο την "κομψή" της την πλευρά....

Πολλά Συγχαρητήρια στον Φωτογράφο!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η κομψη της πλευρα ειναι αυτη με τους καταπελτες κατ' εσενα;

Το λεω γιατι για πολλους, μεσα σ'αυτους κ' εγω, η κομψη της πλευρα ειναι η αριτερη, χωρις του καταπελτες!!!

----------


## basi

Και μιά χειμωνιάτικη

----------


## Ergis

> Η κομψη της πλευρα ειναι αυτη με τους καταπελτες κατ' εσενα;
> 
> Το λεω γιατι για πολλους, μεσα σ'αυτους κ' εγω, η κομψη της πλευρα ειναι η αριτερη, χωρις του καταπελτες!!!


Σαν μεγάλος λάτρης του ιαπωνικού στύλ ναί, μου αρέσει πιο πολύ η δεξιά της πλευρά.

Θεωρώ ότι αντικατροπτίζει την ταυτότητά της...

Δεν είναι τυχαίος ο λόγος που την έχω στολίσει απο την πλευρά αυτη στο σπίτι μου...  :Smile: 

134817_1674235608567_1137019_o.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Φίλε Ergis,εγω νομιζω οτι οι καταπελτες δινουν αχαρη εμφανιση σε οποιοδηποτε πλοιο, αλλα οπως κ να χει, συγχαρητηρια για τη διακοσμηση, εντυπωσιακο το μοντελακι..!

----------


## citcoc

Μια φωτογραφία πάνω στη δεξαμενή δεν υπάρχει??? Να βλέπαμε πως ήταν τόσο καιρό χωρίς ''μπάνιο'' και πως κατέληξε....????  :Sad:

----------


## superfast vi

> Μια φωτογραφία πάνω στη δεξαμενή δεν υπάρχει??? Να βλέπαμε πως ήταν τόσο καιρό χωρίς ''μπάνιο'' και πως κατέληξε....????


οριστε φιλε μου

----------


## Giannis G.

Φωτογραφιες του Νικου Δημητριαδη

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

400 σελίδες για ένα πλοίο που δεν πολυταξίδεψε (όσο περιμέναμε) μεν, αλλά αγαπήθηκε υπερ του δέοντος μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια. Να τις χιλιάσει. (βέβαια το Πηνελόπη Α έχει κάποιες περισσότερες αλλά είναι ήδη θρύλος, και πρωταγωνιστής στην ακτοπλοϊα μας).... Αυτό θα πει λατρέια!!! :Single Eye:

----------


## giorgos_249

> 400 σελίδες για ένα πλοίο που δεν πολυταξίδεψε (όσο περιμέναμε) μεν, αλλά αγαπήθηκε υπερ του δέοντος μέσα σε λίγα χρόνια. Να τις χιλιάσει. (βέβαια το Πηνελόπη Α έχει κάποιες περισσότερες αλλά είναι ήδη θρύλος, και πρωταγωνιστής στην ακτοπλοϊα μας).... Αυτό θα πει λατρέια!!!


*Τι παει να πει <<400 σελιδες >> ;; Για μενα δε λεει τιποτε αυτο. Λες και δεν ξερεις τι γινεται - θα πει ενας "καμενος" μια χαζομαρα και θα γραφτουν απο πισω 10 σελιδες μηνυματων σε απαντηση μεσα σε μια ωρα..... ( ως πολυ προσφατο παραδειγμα βλεπε θεμα << δυνατοτητα νεων γραμμων απο ραφηνα >> ....  )*

----------


## proussos

10004066_466322016830241_1664516341_n.jpg

*Λήψη του ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΥ Γιώργου Στεφάνου από τη Σύρο...
Αν αναζητήσετε κι άλλες στο διαδίκτυο , θα εκπλαγείτε !!!*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0178.jpg

Σε σημερινές φωτό από το Πέραμα, σε όχι και τόσο συνηθισμένη θέση. Πλαγιοδετημένο με την δεξιά πλευρά στην προβλήτα 2 προετοιμάζεται σε φουλ ρυθμούς για να επανέλθει σε δρομολόγια.

IMG_0224.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Γιώργο, βάλανε δελφινάκια και στην πλώρη;;!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Νεκτάριε. Τώρα για ποιό λόγο μπήκαν εκεί τα ...δελφίνια της HSW δεν το πολυκαταλαβαίνω. Όχι βέβαια ότι δείχνουν άσχημα.

----------


## fredy13

> *( ως πολυ προσφατο παραδειγμα βλεπε θεμα << δυνατοτητα νεων γραμμων απο ραφηνα >> ....  )*


Μην το ματιαζεις ρε ανθρωπε...μην το ματιαζεις...καλα δεν ειμαστε στην ησυχια μας? :Sour:  :Sour:  :Sour: 

Θερμη παρακληση,αν ειναι δυνατον να υπαρξει καποιος συνδεσμος για τον φωτογραφο κο Στεφανου,γιατι δεν εχω καταφερει να βρω κατι.

----------


## proussos

> Μην το ματιαζεις ρε ανθρωπε...μην το ματιαζεις...καλα δεν ειμαστε στην ησυχια μας?
> 
> Θερμη παρακληση,αν ειναι δυνατον να υπαρξει καποιος συνδεσμος για τον φωτογραφο κο Στεφανου,γιατι δεν εχω καταφερει να βρω κατι.



*https://www.facebook.com/george.stefanou.129?fref=ts*

----------


## leo85

Ο Βάπορας στο μεγάλο λιμάνι έτυμος για δράση.

----------


## despo

Εσπασε ... ολα τα κοντερ το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί, οταν με κανονική ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά ωρα 07.25 και παρα το γεγονός οτι είχε ξεκινήσει ηδη απο τη Μυτιλήνη με 10λεπτη καθυστέρηση λόγω αυξημένης κίνησης, οπως είπαν στα μεγάφωνα, στις 06.45 ηδη τέλειωνε τη μανουβρα στην Ε2 και μάλιστα πριν τα 2 πλοία του Ηρακλείου, τα οποία έφταναν μετα απο 10 λεπτά. Τελικά πιστεύω οτι θα κάνει ζημιά ακόμα και στο Πάτμος, οταν τουλάχιστον στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού θα έχουν στα εξπρες δρομολόγια ίδιες μέρες αναχωρήσεις πρωί/βράδυ.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Εσπασε ... ολα τα κοντερ το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί, οταν με κανονική ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά ωρα 07.25 και παρα το γεγονός οτι είχε ξεκινήσει ηδη απο τη Μυτιλήνη με 10λεπτη καθυστέρηση λόγω αυξημένης κίνησης, οπως είπαν στα μεγάφωνα, στις 06.45 ηδη τέλειωνε τη μανουβρα στην Ε2 και μάλιστα πριν τα 2 πλοία του Ηρακλείου, τα οποία έφταναν μετα απο 10 λεπτά. Τελικά πιστεύω οτι θα κάνει ζημιά ακόμα και στο Πάτμος, οταν τουλάχιστον στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού θα έχουν στα εξπρες δρομολόγια ίδιες μέρες αναχωρήσεις πρωί/βράδυ.


Για τα 45 άρια όμως οικονομική θέση ουδέν σχόλιο??Κρίση έχουμε ρε παιδιά ..χίλιες φορές με αεροπλάνο συμφέρει γλυτώνεις και την ταλαιπωρία

----------


## despo

> Για τα 45 άρια όμως οικονομική θέση ουδέν σχόλιο??Κρίση έχουμε ρε παιδιά ..χίλιες φορές με αεροπλάνο συμφέρει γλυτώνεις και την ταλαιπωρία


Κάνεις λάθος φίλε μου, αφου και στα κοστολόγια είναι φτηνότερο απο το Πάτμος. Το κατάστρωμα (οπου άλλωστε ταξειδεύει η πλειοψηφία) 41¤ στον μεν, 43 στον δε. Εκτος οτι ο μεν έχει και (εστω λίγες) θέσεις με 19¤.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Κάνεις λάθος φίλε μου, αφου και στα κοστολόγια είναι φτηνότερο απο το Πάτμος. Το κατάστρωμα (οπου άλλωστε ταξειδεύει η πλειοψηφία) 41¤ στον μεν, 43 στον δε. Εκτος οτι ο μεν έχει και (εστω λίγες) θέσεις με 19¤.


Συγνώμη στα δύο και στα τρία ευρώ κολλήσαμε?

----------


## despo

> Συγνώμη στα δύο και στα τρία ευρώ κολλήσαμε?


Εγώ, ναι κόλλησα. Στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής, υπάρχει και το αεροπλάνο.

----------


## mpal21

Οπως λεει και ο φιλος υπαρχει και το αεροπλανο. 
Μια απλη αναζητηση που εκανα για τις μερες του πασχα που θελω να παω Χιο.

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg


Απ οτι καταλαβα  και οπως θα καταλαβετε απο την φωτο μαλον ''κριση δεν εχουμε''

Εγω θα προτιμησω το καραβακι 82 ευρω να παω χιο και να γυρισω γιατι εγω ''εχω κριση''

----------


## trelaras

> Οπως λεει και ο φιλος υπαρχει και το αεροπλανο. 
> Μια απλη αναζητηση που εκανα για τις μερες του πασχα που θελω να παω Χιο.
> 
> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
> 
> 
> Απ οτι καταλαβα  και οπως θα καταλαβετε απο την φωτο μαλον ''κριση δεν εχουμε''
> 
> Εγω θα προτιμησω το καραβακι 82 ευρω να παω χιο και να γυρισω γιατι εγω ''εχω κριση''


Αυτο είναι σχετικό.....όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το αεροπλάνο την τελευταία στιγμή κοστίζει!αν ξέρεις ποτέ θα ταξιδέψεις βρίσκεις πολύ σπέσιαλ τιμές 15-20 μέρες ποιο πριν!
σορρυ για το εκτός θέματος του πλοίου!καλημερα!

----------


## superfast vi

> Κάνεις λάθος φίλε μου, αφου και στα κοστολόγια είναι φτηνότερο απο το Πάτμος. Το κατάστρωμα (οπου άλλωστε ταξειδεύει η πλειοψηφία) 41¤ στον μεν, 43 στον δε. Εκτος οτι ο μεν έχει και (εστω λίγες) θέσεις με 19¤.


κ παλι φιλε μου για τα 3ευρω παραπανω του πατμος ειναι λογικο οσο δεν παει κ ακομα κ 10 ευρω να ηταν η διαφορα..δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε το πατμος με το αριαδνη.ναι ενταξει ωραιο βαπορι ωραιο σκαρι το αριαδνη αλλα με το ενος χρονου βαπορι δεν συγκρινεται.

----------


## despo

> κ παλι φιλε μου για τα 3ευρω παραπανω του πατμος ειναι λογικο οσο δεν παει κ ακομα κ 10 ευρω να ηταν η διαφορα..δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε το πατμος με το αριαδνη.ναι ενταξει ωραιο βαπορι ωραιο σκαρι το αριαδνη αλλα με το ενος χρονου βαπορι δεν συγκρινεται.


Δεν νομίζω οτι έχει και ιδιαίτερη σημασία αν ένα πλοίο είναι 1 η' 2 χρόνων. Σημασία έχει τι ανέσεις προσφέρει στον επιβάτη και φυσικά η τιμή. Οποιος θέλει να δώσει παραπάνω λεφτά για να πάει με το 'λουξ' καράβι, εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου πέφτει λόγος !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> κ παλι φιλε μου για τα 3ευρω παραπανω του πατμος ειναι λογικο οσο δεν παει κ ακομα κ 10 ευρω να ηταν η διαφορα..δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε το πατμος με το αριαδνη.ναι ενταξει ωραιο βαπορι ωραιο σκαρι το αριαδνη αλλα με το ενος χρονου βαπορι δεν συγκρινεται.


Το τι απαιτει και τι αποδεχεται ο καθενας ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο. Γνωμη μου ειναι πως το Πατμος συνολικα εχει εξαιρετικους εσωτερικους χωρους, καλοδιακοσμιμενους, πληρως εκμεταλευμενους αλλα οχι στεναχωρους. Εχει ανθρωπινες αποστασεις μεταξυ των θεσεων και των τραπεζιων και γενικοτερα αποπνεει ανεση. Ομως η Αριαδναρα ειναι και αυτη παρα πολυ καλη μεσα, μπορει να μην εχει τοσο καλη και φρεσκια διακοσμιση αλλα και πολλους χωρους εχει και ακομα πιο ανετους απο το Πατμος, κανεις αρχοντικο ταξιδι μαζι της. Ταξιδευεις με 1500 ατομα μεσα και εισαι ανετοτατος. Επισης εχει περισσοτερα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα για να παρεις καμια τζουρα ιωδιο. 

Προσωπικα λοιπον δεν θα αποδεχομουν ως λογικη μια διαφορα των 10 ευρω, διοτι για μενα τα δυο βαπορια ειναι πανω κατω ισοδυναμα για τον επιβατη.

----------


## superfast vi

> Δεν νομίζω οτι έχει και ιδιαίτερη σημασία αν ένα πλοίο είναι 1 η' 2 χρόνων. Σημασία έχει τι ανέσεις προσφέρει στον επιβάτη και φυσικά η τιμή. Οποιος θέλει να δώσει παραπάνω λεφτά για να πάει με το 'λουξ' καράβι, εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου πέφτει λόγος !


κ εδω πιστευω πως παει η φραση του οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.τωρα η διαφορα των 3ευρω δεν πιστευω πως ειναι καποια αξιολογη διαφορα αναμεσα στα δυο πλοια.κ δεν ειναι οτι υποστηριζω το πατμος.ισα ισα που αν επελεγα να ταξιδεψω με καποιο απ τα δυο εννοειται πως θα ταξιδευα με το αριαδνη αλλα να ειμαστε κ λιγο λογικοι..το αλλο ακομα μυριζει καινουριο,λογικο να ειναι λιγο παραπανω η τιμη του εισιτηριου γιατι πρεπει να καλυψει κ καποια εξοδα..το δανειο του π.χ..

----------


## superfast vi

> Το τι απαιτει και τι αποδεχεται ο καθενας ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο. Γνωμη μου ειναι πως το Πατμος συνολικα εχει εξαιρετικους εσωτερικους χωρους, καλοδιακοσμιμενους, πληρως εκμεταλευμενους αλλα οχι στεναχωρους. Εχει ανθρωπινες αποστασεις μεταξυ των θεσεων και των τραπεζιων και γενικοτερα αποπνεει ανεση. Ομως η Αριαδναρα ειναι και αυτη παρα πολυ καλη μεσα, μπορει να μην εχει τοσο καλη και φρεσκια διακοσμιση αλλα και πολλους χωρους εχει και ακομα πιο ανετους απο το Πατμος, κανεις αρχοντικο ταξιδι μαζι της. Ταξιδευεις με 1500 ατομα μεσα και εισαι ανετοτατος. Επισης εχει περισσοτερα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα για να παρεις καμια τζουρα ιωδιο. 
> 
> Προσωπικα λοιπον δεν θα αποδεχομουν ως λογικη μια διαφορα των 10 ευρω, διοτι για μενα τα δυο βαπορια ειναι πανω κατω ισοδυναμα για τον επιβατη.


για τον απλο επιβατη της οικονομικης θεσης μπορει κατα καποιοπ τροπο να χαρακτηριστουν ισοδυναμα..για τον επιβατη ομως τον πιο απαιτητικο πιστευω πως το πατμος μπορει να προσφερει περισσοτερη πολυτελεια..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εγω μιλησα για ολους τους τυπους των επιβατων. Ειναι πολυ καλα βαπορια και τα δυο τους οσον αφορα τους χωρους τους με καποιες διαφορες υπερ του ενος ή του αλλου, πιστευω οτι για οποιαδηποτε "κατηγορια" επιβατη ειναι ισοδυναμα.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Όπως και να χει είναι απαράδεκτο να είναι τόσο ακριβό το εισητήριο για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη!!Kαι κάτι άλλο γιατί δεν το βάζουν κάθε Σάββατο προέκταση για Θεσσαλονίκη ??Μιά χαρά άνετο είναι γρήγορο και θα εξυπηρετήσει πολλούς και φοιτητές αλλά και Λημνιούς

----------


## kalypso

> Εσπασε ... ολα τα κοντερ το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί, οταν με κανονική ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά ωρα 07.25 και παρα το γεγονός οτι είχε ξεκινήσει ηδη απο τη Μυτιλήνη με 10λεπτη καθυστέρηση λόγω αυξημένης κίνησης, οπως είπαν στα μεγάφωνα, στις 06.45 ηδη τέλειωνε τη μανουβρα στην Ε2 και μάλιστα πριν τα 2 πλοία του Ηρακλείου, τα οποία έφταναν μετα απο 10 λεπτά. Τελικά πιστεύω οτι θα κάνει ζημιά ακόμα και στο Πάτμος, οταν τουλάχιστον στη διάρκεια του καλοκαιριού θα έχουν στα εξπρες δρομολόγια ίδιες μέρες αναχωρήσεις πρωί/βράδυ.


κατά την πραγματοποίση της μανουβρας 6:20 π.μ ακριβώς στις 9/4 στον Πειραία...
P40983960.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μετα το δεξαμενισμο με το ιδιο φορτιο πρεπει να πηγαινει 1+ κομβο περισσοτερο απο πριν. Ειχε μαζεψει παρα πολυ πραγμα απο κατω. Σφαιρα παει η Γιαπωνεζα, ακομα και στα βραδινα τη βλεπω συχνα στο 22+, ενω πριν ηταν στο 20.5.

----------


## kalypso

θα παρακαλούσα τους φίλους,για να μην φύγουμε εκτός από το θέμα του πλοίου,να συνεχίσουν τα του ποδοσφαίρου στο αντίστοιχο θέμα τη συζητησή τους...
www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?99683-%D0%EF%E4%FC%F3%F6%E1%E9%F1%EF

----------


## geokou72a

Πασχα στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης. Συγγνωμη για την ποιοτητα της φωτογραφιας ειναι τραβηγμενη απο κινητο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πήγα κ ήλθα Χίο με την κούκλα.Χθες μάλιστα πέταγε, 6.45' φανάρι με φανάρι. :Tears Of Joy: 
Όλα μιά χαρά εκτός από το ότι υπήρχε Σομαλός λαθρομετανάστης :Surprised:  στην Διακεκριμένη (Μύκονος lounge) με εισιτήριο Οικονομικής :Uncomfortableness: ...Από έλεγχο τι γίνεται; :Distrust:

----------


## kalypso

> Πήγα κ ήλθα Χίο με την κούκλα.Χθες μάλιστα πέταγε, 6.45' φανάρι με φανάρι.
> Όλα μιά χαρά εκτός από το ότι υπήρχε Σομαλός λαθρομετανάστης στην Διακεκριμένη (Μύκονος lounge) με εισιτήριο Οικονομικής...Από έλεγχο τι γίνεται;


όταν ταξίδεψα πριν μερικούς μήνες είχε γίνει έλεγχος στην διακεκριμένη θέση και κατά τη διάρκεια αλλά και μετά την αναχώρηση από τη Χίο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> όταν ταξίδεψα πριν μερικούς μήνες είχε γίνει έλεγχος στην διακεκριμένη θέση και κατά τη διάρκεια αλλά και μετά την αναχώρηση από τη Χίο!


 Yπήρχε μόνο επίκουρος που έλεγχε στο central lounge.Δεν το πάω τόσο στο τι πλήρωσα εγώ κ τι ο άλλος αλλά δεν είναι ό.τι καλύτερο να έρχεται κ να θρονιάζεται δίπλα σου ένας αραπάκος λαθρομετανάστης στη Διακεκριμένη! Κ να πεις ότι το πλοίο ήταν ασφιχτικά γεμάτο κ έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια; Όχι δεν ήταν.

----------


## george Xios

> Yπήρχε μόνο επίκουρος που έλεγχε στο central lounge.Δεν το πάω τόσο στο τι πλήρωσα εγώ κ τι ο άλλος αλλά δεν είναι ό.τι καλύτερο να έρχεται κ να θρονιάζεται δίπλα σου ένας αραπάκος λαθρομετανάστης στη Διακεκριμένη! Κ να πεις ότι το πλοίο ήταν ασφιχτικά γεμάτο κ έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια; Όχι δεν ήταν.


Εδώ οι μισοί Έλληνες ταξιδεύουν με αυτό τον τρόπο αλλά δεν μας πειράζει και ιδιαίτερα..

----------


## Takerman

Χθες λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη.

DSC_0177.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χθες λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη.
> 
> DSC_0177.jpg


 Mακάριοι οι ταξιδεύοντες με τον βάπορα! Ελπίζω να πέρασες καλά στο νησί :Fat:

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Πάμε να το θυμηθούμε και με το χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ το 2009

----------


## Takerman

> Mακάριοι οι ταξιδεύοντες με τον βάπορα! Ελπίζω να πέρασες καλά στο νησί


Καλά ήταν αλλά λίγο. Όσο για το βαπόρι, τα σαλόνια θέλουν κάποια συντήρηση. Στο VIP που αναφέρθηκες σε πολλά δερμάτινα καθίσματα οι μοχλοί ρύθμισης ήταν σπασμένοι, στα δε άλλα, αρκετά καθίσματα θέλουν καθάρισμα από καφέδες κλπ. 
Το ταξίδι ήταν πολύ καλό και το πλοίο είναι πραγματικός βάπορας. Αν είχε κι ένα πλωριό μπαλκόνι θα ήταν τέλειο.

IMG_20140422_112706.jpgIMG_20140422_112302.jpgIMG_20140422_112446.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό με τους μοχλούς το πρόσεξα κ εγώ. Κατάλοιπο της ναύλωσης στην Αλγερία;

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι κατάλοιπο της ναύλωσης. Το ίδιο έχω παρατηρήσει και στα 2 Νήσος Χίος/Μύκονος. Πρέπει να βγήκαν τα καθίσματα σκάρτα στη πολλαπλή χρήση. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ειναι Νορβηγικής κατασκευής - ας έψαχναν να βάλουν Ελληνικής κατασκευής, μπορεί να ήταν πιο ανθεκτικά :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Takerman

Η Αριάδνη φωτογραφημένη από αέρος στην Μυτιλήνη.

ariadni myt by air.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία σου φίλε Takerman.
Ομορφαίνει και το λιμάνι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο λιμανι  της Μυτιληνης 13-5-2014 

_DSCN8748λεανδρος.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Σημερινή αναχώρηση 
Για όλους τους φίλους της κούκλας

DSC_0032.jpg

----------


## despo

Ημουν παρών στη χθεσινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου απο τον Πειραιά και μέχρι να φθάσουμε στο λιμάνι, πήρα μιά γεύση του τι πρόκειται να συναντήσουν οι επιβάτες ειδικά τις μέρες αιχμής με το κυκλοφοριακό χάος που επικρατεί. Οι δρόμοι πρόσβασης ηταν στην κυριολεξία πηγμένοι σχεδόν απο το κέντρο της πόλης με συνέπεια πολύς κόσμος να φτάσει την τελευταία στιγμή στο πλοίο. Μάλιστα ημουνα και αυτόπτης μάρτυρας απομάκρυνσης με ... σπρωξίματα μιας κοπέλας (πιθανότατα φοιτήτριας), η οποία έφτασε ενα λεπτό πριν την αναχώρηση και στην άρνηση του πληρώματος να επιβιβαστεί επειδή δεν είχε εισιτήριο, της υποδείχτηκε να πάει στο εκδοτήριο, ομως μέχρι να φτάσει εκει το πλοίο ηδη είχε φύγει. Δεν γνωρίζω αν πρέπει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις να υπάρχει συνεργασία λιμενικου και τροχαίας, ομως αυτό που παρατήρησα ηταν οτι περίπου 10 λεπτά μετα τις 9, το Κνωσός ετοιμαζόταν να λύσει τους κάβους, ο Ορίζοντας ακίνητος, ενω το Τσάμπιον έβαζε ακόμα φορτηγό. Πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει οτι εκει είχαν πάρει το μήνυμα του κυκλοφοριακού χάους...

----------


## Apostolos

Χωρις να θέλω να γίνω κακός, το φαινόμενο να εμφανίζονται καθυστερημένοι επιβάτες δέν γίνεται τώρα που ο Πειραιάς έγινε μεγαλύτερο χάος. Στην τελική δέν μπορεί ενα ολόκληρο καράβι να περιμένει ένα επιβάτη... Ας κανονίζουμε να φευγουμε μισή ώρα νωρήτερα γιατι ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι σε περιμένει στο δρόμο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

IMG_0022.jpg

----------


## proussos

060614 035.jpg

*Βραδυνό ταξίδι στο Αιγαίο...*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η αποψινή αναχώρηση της κουκλάρας για το Βόρειο Αιγαίο!

DSCN2797.jpg DSCN2802.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Ωραίες Νεκτάριε. 
off topic: Άδειασε τα εισερχόμενα σου.

----------


## KABODETHS

Μανούβρα (δεξιά) που πρέπει να διδάσκεται σε σεμινάριο το πρωί στη Χίο για τον βάπορα με άνεμο Β 8.

----------


## Takerman

Δυο φορες που ταξιδεψα με το βαπορι στο παρελθον ηταν μπουνατσα. Την Παρασκευη για Μυτιληνη ειχε καμποσο καιρο. Ισως 8. Η αισθηση που αφηνε το ταξιδεμα ηταν σαν 6αρι γεματο. Ωραιο βαπορι.

----------


## pantelis2009

H κούκλα ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στις 04-06-2012 έχοντας γυρίσει απο το δεξαμενισμό της στη Σύρο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), κάνοντας μανούβρα να δέσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ φωτογραφημένη απο την Κυνόσουρα. Για τους πάρα πολλούς φίλους της. 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 111 04-06-2012.jpg

----------


## lissos

Η κούκλα, φωτογραφημένη πάνω από τον ¶γιο.

20140712_211215_HDR.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η κούκλα, φωτογραφημένη πάνω από τον ¶γιο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 157672


 Ποιόν ¶γιο;

----------


## lissos

> Ποιόν ¶γιο;


 :Indecisiveness: Δεν σου κάνω τον ¶γιο... :Indecisiveness: 
Παράληψη.
F/B Aγιος Γεώργιος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν σου κάνω τον ¶γιο...
> Παράληψη.
> F/B ¶γιος Γεώργιος.


Kαλό,καλό κ έλεγα από τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο,από τον ¶γιο Κήρυκο; Αφού δεν περνάει από εκεί! :Fat: 

Με την ευκαιρία,αυτό το F/B είχε καθιερωθεί λανθασμένα στην Ελλάδα το οποίο τα τελευταία χρόνια (λόγω του  Βοat) παραπέμπει σε μικρότερα σκάφη. Το πιό σωστό είναι C/F: Car Ferry αλλά νομίζω το ΕΓ/ΟΓ στα ελληνικά αποδίδει  πολύ καλά τον τύπο του πλοίου :Fat: .

----------


## nireas

Ο επίσημος όρος πάντως για αυτού του τύπου τα πλοία είναι RO-PAX (Roll on/off Passenger ferries).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο επίσημος όρος πάντως για αυτού του τύπου τα πλοία είναι RO-PAX (Roll on/off Passenger ferries).


Aυτό είναι γνωστό αν κ παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ με μεγάλη αναλογία οχημάτων προς επιβάτες ή ρο-ρό που παίρνει κ κάμποσους επιβάτες. Γιά το υπουργείο όρος ro/pax  δεν υφίσταται.Μέχρι 12 επιβάτες (οδηγούς) χαρακτηρίζεται φορτηγό,από εκεί κ πάνω επιβατηγό.
Εγώ στάθηκα στην σύντμηση F/B γιά τον λόγου που εξηγώ.

----------


## despo

Ταξείδι με το πλοίο την περασμένη Παρασκευή με Δευτέρα πρωί και θα μπορούσα να θεωρήσω τον εαυτό μου τυχερό, μια και είχα πολύ ευχάριστες εμπειρίες, αφου στους τεράστιους εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους που διαθέτει, χαίρεσαι πραγματικά να κυκλοφορείς και να απολαμβάνεις ξεκούραστα. Πεντακάθαρο αν και με αρκετό κόσμο και στο πήγαινε και στο άλλο, λες και αυτό το πλοίο δεν γεμίζει με τίποτα ! Και πράγματι δεν γεμίζει, αφου αν εξαιρέσει κανείς τις 4-5 ημερομηνίες αιχμής που αλλωστε όλα σχεδόν τα πλοία έχουν ολοκληρωτικά γεμίσει, η Αριάδνη έχει πολλές κενές θέσεις στο γκαραζ. Μοναδικό του μειονέκτημα σε σχέση με το Ν. Χίος που αντικαθιστά είναι οτι ξεφεύγει λίγο στα ωράρια λόγω της ταχύτητάς του. Περιττό να μην ξεχωρίσω τις μανούβρες ακρίβειας του Καπτά Διαμαντή. Εδω θα ήθελα να τονίσω την πολύ μελετημένη χωροταξία που έγινε στο πλοίο οταν μετασκευάστηκε επι διοίκησης Στρίντζη, προκειμένου να δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή των Χανίων, οπου στάθηκε με μεγάλη επιτυχία κατα τη γνώμη μου όσο καιρό ταξείδεψε εκει, χωρις ομως αυτό να σημαίνει οτι το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε αν παρέμενε εκει ακόμα και σήμερα. 
Αραγε θα υπάρχει και του χρόνου στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης ;;;

----------


## Takerman

Από τον χθεσινό απογευματινό κατάπλου στη Μυτιλήνη.

DSC_0252.jpg DSC_0253.jpg DSC_0255.jpg DSC_0259.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Ariadne*
25/07/2014

sk_7501.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Αριαδνάρα, κατά τη διάρκεια της ολιγόλεπτης παραμονής της, χθες το μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι της Χίου!

DSCN4699.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο από την Αριαδνάρα (όπως λες  :Fat: ) αλλά και στην όμορφη πλώρη της μπροστά το  CHIOS (e.x ΑΓ. ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ) το δικό μας κάποτε ferryboat.

----------


## Nautilia News

*
Έναρξη χεμερινών δρομολογίων για το εγ/ογ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στιγμές ταξιδιού με την αρχόντισσα του Αιγαίου στο προτελευταίο ημερήσιο της χρονιάς!

DSCN4580.jpg DSCN4587.jpg DSCN4615.jpg DSCN4625.jpg DSCN4635.jpg 

Δεν είχα ταξιδέψει ξανά στο παρελθόν με την Αριάδνη κι έτσι είπα να πραγματοποιήσω ένα ταξιδάκι μέχρι το μυροβόλο νησί της μαστίχας! Αν και είμαστε ακόμη στην αρχή του Σεπτέμβρη, η επιβατική κίνηση στο σαββατιάτικο δρομολόγιο ήταν αρκετά πεσμένη (γύρω στους 500 επιβάτες). Το εσωτερικό του πλοίου καθαρό και προσεγμένο, όπως και τα καταστρώματά του. Μοναδική εμπειρία το πέρασμα μέσα απ' το Δύσβατο (στενό Άνδρου-Τήνου) το οποίο είναι ακόμη ομορφότερο τη νύχτα με τον φάρο να λούζει τη θάλασσα με τις αναλαμπές του! Το πλοίο είναι ένα πραγματικό στολίδι για το οποίο πρέπει να αισθανόμαστε αρκετά τυχεροί που το έχουμε στα νερά μας!

----------


## parianos

> Στιγμές ταξιδιού με την αρχόντισσα του Αιγαίου στο προτελευταίο ημερήσιο της χρονιάς!
> 
> DSCN4580.jpg DSCN4587.jpg DSCN4615.jpg DSCN4625.jpg DSCN4635.jpg 
> 
> Δεν είχα ταξιδέψει ξανά στο παρελθόν με την Αριάδνη κι έτσι είπα να πραγματοποιήσω ένα ταξιδάκι μέχρι το μυροβόλο νησί της μαστίχας! Αν και είμαστε ακόμη στην αρχή του Σεπτέμβρη, η επιβατική κίνηση στο σαββατιάτικο δρομολόγιο ήταν αρκετά πεσμένη (γύρω στους 500 επιβάτες). Το εσωτερικό του πλοίου καθαρό και προσεγμένο, όπως και τα καταστρώματά του. Μοναδική εμπειρία το πέρασμα μέσα απ' το Δύσβατο (στενό Άνδρου-Τήνου) το οποίο είναι ακόμη ομορφότερο τη νύχτα με τον φάρο να λούζει τη θάλασσα με τις αναλαμπές του! Το πλοίο είναι ένα πραγματικό στολίδι για το οποίο πρέπει να αισθανόμαστε αρκετά τυχεροί που το έχουμε στα νερά μας!


Ωραιες φωτογραφιες....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όντως το πέρασμα από το Δύσβατο είναι φανταστική εμπειρία.Μόνο ο καπτα-Διαμαντής πάει από εκεί κ με όλα τα βαπόρια της γραμμής που έχει κάνει.

----------


## Takerman

> Όντως το πέρασμα από το Δύσβατο είναι φανταστική εμπειρία.Μόνο ο καπτα-Διαμαντής πάει από εκεί κ με όλα τα βαπόρια της γραμμής που έχει κάνει.


Βίκτορα είχα περάσει πριν 2 χρόνια σε ημερήσιο με το Πάτμος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτορα είχα περάσει πριν 2 χρόνια σε ημερήσιο με το Πάτμος.


Δεν αμφιβάλλω γιά να το λες. 'Οσες φορές έτυχα με BSPt αλλά κ από το ΑΙS,όλο από πάνω πήγαινε.Σκέφθηκα μάλιστα ότι ίσως έτσι θέλει η εταιρεία. Πιθανόν λόγω καιρού να είχατε περάσει από κάτω.
Πάντως να μη νομισθεί ότι θέλω να προβάλλω τον συγκεκριμένο πλοίαρχο,κάθε άλλο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η ιστορια με το δυσβατο ξεκινησε με τον καπτα Διαμαντη.Απλα κατα την διαρκεια του περασματος πρεπει να ειναι ο πλοιαρχος επανω, κατι που οι παλαιοι παραδοσιακοι της γραμμης δεν ηθελαν να κανουν για διαφορους λογους

----------


## samurai

> Όντως το πέρασμα από το Δύσβατο είναι φανταστική εμπειρία.Μόνο ο καπτα-Διαμαντής πάει από εκεί κ με όλα τα βαπόρια της γραμμής που έχει κάνει.


Το πέρασμα από πάνω και όχι από το δύσβατο είναι πιο ασφαλές φίλε Βίκτωρα. Γι' αυτό και το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ περνά από πάνω. Μόνο όταν έχει συγκεκριμένο καιρό περνά από δύσβατο η BLUE STAR, διαφορετικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διακινδυνεύεις μέσα από ενα τόσο στενό πέρασμα.  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πέρασμα από πάνω και όχι από το δύσβατο είναι πιο ασφαλές φίλε Βίκτωρα. Γι' αυτό και το ΠΑΤΜΟΣ περνά από πάνω. Μόνο όταν έχει συγκεκριμένο καιρό περνά από δύσβατο η BLUE STAR, διαφορετικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διακινδυνεύεις μέσα από ενα τόσο στενό πέρασμα.


Φίλε samurai εννοείται ότι από πάνω είναι πιό ασφαλές.Νομίζω ο καπτα-Διαμαντής είναι εκείνος που καθιέρωσε το από κάτω κάτι που έκαναν μόνο πολεμικά κ μικρά φορτηγά προηγουμένως.
Παλιότερα  λόγω καιρού η εναλλακτική πορεία ήταν από τον Τσικνιά κ προσωπικά μου είχε τύχει με το ελληνικό ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ Χίο-Πειραιά :Fat: .

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Αριάδνη καθώς αναχωρεί απ' το λιμάνι της Χίου, το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε!

DSCN4706.jpg DSCN4708.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το πέρασμα από το Κάβο Ντόρο και βόρεια της Άνδρου είναι πιο ασφαλές από πέρασμα από το το Δύσβατο; Από που βγαίνει αυτό;

 Το στενό στο Δύσβατο έχει πλάτος εφτά στάδια στο πιο στενό σημείο (βόρεια από τον Καλόγερο, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στο χάρτη παρακάτω). Για να καταλάβουμε το μέγεθος το στενό Φλεβών έχει πλάτος οχτώ στάδια και όπως λένε πολλά βαπόρια της ακτοπλοΐας  περνούσαν μέσα από τις Φλέβες πριν καθιερωθεί το σεπαρέισιον (και μάλιστα βαπόρια που δεν είχαν τις μηχανές και τις δυνατότητες των σημερινών βαποριών).

Θα πει κάποιος ότι το στενό στο Κάβο Ντόρο έχει πλάτος 6,1 μίλια στο πιο στενό σημείο (στην Φάσσα) δηλαδή σχεδόν εννιά φόρες περισσότερο.

Όμως διαβάζουμε στον ελληνικό πιλότο για το στενό στο Κάβο Ντόρο:

"Ο διάπλους του στενού είναι απλός, κατά τη νύχτα δε διευκολύνεται από τους φάρους της άκρας Φάσσα, της Νησίδας Μανδηλού καιτης βραχονησίδας Ντόρος.
Οι συνήθεις από βόρειες κατευθύνσεις άνεμοι που επικρατούν στην περιοχή, καθίστανται στο Στενό Καφηρέα εξειρετικά σφοδροί και πολλές φορές καταιγίζοντες. Επειδή τα συνήθς προς νότιες κατευθύνσεις ρεύματα με τους ανέμους αυτούς αποκτούν μεγάλες ταχύτητες στο εσωτερικό του στενού, ο διάπλους του είναι πολλές φορές δυσκολότατος, ακόμη και αδύνατος στα ιστιοφόρα καθώς επίσης στα σκάφη που διαθέτουν μηχανή μικρής ιπποδυνάμεως, τα οποία τότε θα πρέπει να προτιμούν το Στενό Άνδρου / Τήνου (Δύσβατο)."

Για το Δύσβατο λέει ο πιλότος:

"Ο διάπλους τους στενού Άνδρου / Τήνου είναι απλός κατά τον άξονά του, δεν πρέπει όμως τα πλοία να πλησιάζουν πολύ την Άκρα Στενό, κατά τη νύχτα διευκολύνεται από το φάρο της βραχονησίδας Δύσβατο. Με βόρειους ανέμους τα ρεύματα στο εσωτερικό του στενού κατευθύνονται προς τα νοτιοδυτικά δυσκολεύοντας σε επικίνδυνο βαθμό τον διάπλου βραδυκίνητων σκαφών"

Τα ίδια λέει και ο αμερικάνικος πιλότος *εδώ* :
The general S or SW current in
Dhiekplous Kafireos sets at 2 to 3 knots. However, it is greatly accelerated by strong N winds and rates of 5 to 7 knots have been experienced.

Stenon Dhisvaton  (37°41'N., 24°58'E.) leads between Nisos Tinos and Nisos Andros. This strait is clear and free of dangers in mid-channel, but the shores should not be approached. During N winds, a current sets SW through the strait. Low-powered vessels which are bound NW should favor this passage during N winds as the currents ar e not as strong as those within Dhiekplous Kafireos.

MandilouC.jpgDhisvato.jpg


Δηλαδή τα ρεύματα δεν ειναι τόσο δυντά κι εδώ δεν έχουμε τον αέρα που έχει στο Κάβο Ντόρο και τα ρεύματα  δεν είναι τόσο δυνατά.. Θα προσθέσω ότι δεν έχει και τις κίνηση από άλλα  βαπόρια όπως έχει στο Κάβο Ντόρο. Δεν βλέπω τίποτα το επικίνδυνο στο πέρασμα από το δύσβατο ούτε αναφέρεται ότι είναι επικίνδυνο να το περνάνε μεγάλα βαπόρια (το γράφουν οι πιλότοι).

Κάθε καπετάνιος διαλέγει την καλύτερη πορεία ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες του βαποριού και του πληρώματος.

----------


## basi

Πράγματι και εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι περνάει από το Δύσβατο , παρακολουθώντας την πορεία του ένα βράδυ του Ιουλίου που ταξίδευαν μαζί του δικοί μου άνθρωποι . Ηταν εντυπωσιακό και το πέρασμα μου είπαν , αλλά μου φάνηκε και λογικότερο να πηγαίνει την νύχτα από εκεί παρά από τον Καφηρέα , που ναι μεν είναι φαρδύτερος , αλλά έχει και πολλαπλάσια κίνηση , ενώ η απόσταση σε μίλια είναι περίπου η ίδια .

----------


## SteliosK

> Δεν βλέπω τίποτα το επικίνδυνο στο πέρασμα από το δύσβατο ούτε αναφέρεται ότι είναι επικίνδυνο να το περνάνε μεγάλα βαπόρια (το γράφουν οι πιλότοι).
> 
> Κάθε καπετάνιος διαλέγει την καλύτερη πορεία ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες του βαποριού και του πληρώματος.


Το έχουμε περάσει και με δεξαμενόπλοιο μεγαλύτερου φάρδους από τη κούκλα.

Εδώ ξεκουράζεται μετά απο το βραδυνό της ταξίδι.

sk_0762.jpg

----------


## geokou72a

Aναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης

----------


## Giovanaut

Η "Κούκλα" θα βγει βολτίτσα σε άλλα στέκια αυτό το Σαββατόβραδο  :Wink:

----------


## tolaras

Εδώ λίγο πιο παλιά, χωρίς σινιάλα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...
DSCI0568.jpgDSCI0572.jpgDSCI0569.jpgDSCI0570.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τις Τετάρτες 1/10, 8/10 & 15/10 το πλοίο θα εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Ψαρά - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη με τις αντίστοιχες επιστροφές τις Πέμπτες 2/10, 9/10 & 16/10. 

Χαράς ευαγγέλια λοιπόν για τους κατοίκους του ιστορικού νησιού των Ψαρών που θα δουν ένα μεγαθήριο να μπαίνει στο ταπεινό τους λιμάνι!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό είναι πιό μεγάλο από το...νησί! :Surprised:   Καλά,θα φαντάζονταν ποτέ οι Ιάπωνες πού θα έβαζαν οι Έλληνες αυτόν τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ;;;

----------


## thanos75

> Aυτό είναι πιό μεγάλο από το...νησί!  Καλά,θα φαντάζονταν ποτέ οι Ιάπωνες πού θα έβαζαν οι Έλληνες αυτόν τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ;;;


Καλό φίλε μου  :Tears Of Joy:  Βέβαια δεδομένου ότι δεν υπάρχει η σύνδεση πια του νησιού από Λαύριο, δεν υπάρχει και άλλη λύση από την προσέγγιση της "κούκλας" στα Ψαρά.  Εάν κάποιος βρίσκεται ή μεταβεί στο νησί αξίζει να ανεβάσει φωτο

----------


## pantelis2009

> Aυτό είναι πιό μεγάλο από το...νησί!  Καλά,θα φαντάζονταν ποτέ οι Ιάπωνες πού θα έβαζαν οι Έλληνες αυτόν τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ;;;


Φίλε Βίκτωρ αν μάθουν οι Ιάπωνες σε πιο λιμάνι πρόκειται να μπει η κούκλα από την έκπληξη θα τους ισιώσουν....τα μάτια. :Surprised:  
Πραγματικά θα ήταν υπέροχο να είχαμε καμιά φωτο της κούκλας μέσα στα Ψαρά.

----------


## proussos

> Φίλε Βίκτωρ αν μάθουν οι Ιάπωνες σε πιο λιμάνι πρόκειται να μπει η κούκλα από την έκπληξη θα τους ισιώσουν....τα μάτια. 
> Πραγματικά θα ήταν υπέροχο να είχαμε καμιά φωτο της κούκλας μέσα στα Ψαρά.


*
Μην τρελαθούμε...όχι και λιμάνι για να μπει το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...δεν πάει δα στην Σχοινούσα...
Γύρω - γύρω θάλασσα...στη μέση μια προκυμαία για να προσεγγίσουν δύο OASIS of the SEAS !
*

----------


## tolaras

Τρεις φωτογραφίες της κούκλας από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε...
IMG_20140717_202944_0.jpgIMG_20140717_203007_0.jpgIMG_20140717_203245_0.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Αριάδνη
 26/05/2014
sk_2329.jpg

Για το φίλο που ταξιδεύει σήμερα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το εγ/ογ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ  πανηγυρίζει τη νίκη της ΑΕΛ Καλλονής. (Βιντεο!!)*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραια πραγματα, ζωντανα, μη αποστειρωμενα...

----------


## ιθακη

Απλα Του αξίζουν πολλά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ....!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kαι ΑΕΛ Καλλονή ο cpt;; :Surprised:  :Fat:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Kαι ΑΕΛ Καλλονή ο cpt;;


Ήταν σημασίας ο αντίπαλος εκείνο το βράδυ...    :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Takerman

Να δω αν έρθει κανένας άσος στο Καλλονή-Ολυμπιακός τι θα κάνει ο καπτα Διαμαντής....   :Fat:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μούγκα στη στρούγκα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Να δω αν έρθει κανένας άσος στο Καλλονή-Ολυμπιακός τι θα κάνει ο καπτα Διαμαντής....


Δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ γιατί το πλοίο δεν θα είναι Μυτιλήνη όταν γίνει αυτός ο αγώνας!

----------


## M.D.I

Ο Cpt όμως θα είναι...

----------


## ιθακη

αναμενόμενων, θα τολμήσω να πώ..... :Eagerness:

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Στο Πέραμα από σήμερα το πρωί το πλοίο.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θα πάρει ένα DERBY 
ion-derby-1.jpg
και θα πάει να δει το ντέρμπι...

*Χ* δαγκωτό είναι.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

> Στο Πέραμα από σήμερα το πρωί το πλοίο.


Επειδή το nautilia.gr προσπαθούσε πάντα να έχει σωστές ενημερώσεις, να πούμε πως το πρωί το πλοίο βρισκόταν στο κεντρικό λιμάνι και άφηνε τα σωστικά του..... Συγκεκριμένα κατα την 1 το μεσημέρι που το είδα, ήταν με την πλώρη στον ντόκο, για να αφήσει και τα σωστικά της αριστερής μεριάς....

Εν συνεχεία, κατά τις 2 το μεσημέρι ζήτησε άδεια μεθόρμισις από το κεντρικό λιμάνι στο Πέραμα, για το οποίο αναχώρησε αμέσως με μια πολύ γρήγορη μανούβρα του "χορογράφου" cpt Διαμαντή....

Ιδού

20141031_141849.jpg 20141031_142025.jpg 20141031_142241.jpg 20141031_142422.jpg 20141031_142457.jpg

Καλή ξεκούραση να ευχηθούμε στον καπτεν Διαμαντή και στο πλήρωμά του, και με το καλό να επανέλθουν.

Υ.Γ Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα των φωτό, είναι βγαλμένες με κινητό..... και τα "σημάδια" δεν είναι στον φακό, αλλά στο τζάμι του αυτοκινήτου και τώρα τα πρόσεξα, χαχα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο φίλος Γιώργος και σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο.

----------


## chiotis

Δύο φωτογραφίες από το Αριάδνη απο τη σεζον που μας πέρασε στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η όμορφη Αριάδνη πριν 2 ώρες έφυγε από το Πέραμα και πηγαίνει στη Σύρο ....μάλλον για το δεξαμενισμό της.
Πάντως δεν φαίνεται να βιάζεται γιατί συνέχεια πάει με 12 μίλια και τώρα είναι ανοικτά από τη νησίδα Πάτροκλος.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 160 04-08-2014.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους της.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έτσι Παντελή όπως τα λές είναι, 12/01 ξεκινάει δρομολόγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως δείχνει στο AIS  η Αριάδνη  τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό της και σύντομα θα ξεκινήσει για τον Πειραιά.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Όπως δείχνει στο AIS  η Αριάδνη  τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό της και σύντομα θα ξεκινήσει για τον Πειραιά.


Έτσι είναι Παντελή, το μεσημέρι κατέβηκε από την δεξαμενή και πλαγιοδέτησε με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών μπροστά στο τελώνειο.Λίγο αργότερα πήρε πετρέλαια από το sakavin.
Αυτή την ώρα η Αριάδνη μεθόρμισε στο κεντρικό λιμάνι, οπότε είναι έτοιμο να αναχωρήσει από την Ερμούπολη.
Να και φώτο από τo bunkering.
DSCN2807.jpg

----------


## leo85

Έχει ξεκινήσει και είναι στην Γυάρο με ταχύτητα 18,1 kn.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Έτσι Παντελή όπως τα λές είναι, 12/01 ξεκινάει δρομολόγια.


Εδώ και λίγη ώρα προσπαθεί να φύγει από το Πέραμα για να πάει στον Πειραιά, αλλά μάλλον έχει μπλέξει η άγκυρα με κάποιο άλλο πλοίο και το βοηθά το P/K Άτλας. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στις 22-12-2014 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ πριν φύγει για το δεξαμενισμό της.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 162 22-12-2014.jpg

----------


## despo

Θα το κάνει άραγε το σημερινό/1ο δρομολόγιο της χρονιάς ; Στο Νοτιοανατολικό Αιγαίο, πάντως μαθαίνω οτι έχει βγεί απαγορευτικό.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

To απαγορευτικό έσπασε αιοι άνεμοι ..γιατί δεν έχει ακόμα ξεκινήσει?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> To απαγορευτικό έσπασε αιοι άνεμοι ..γιατί δεν έχει ακόμα ξεκινήσει?


Το απαγορευτικό δεν έχει σπάσει ακόμη κι έτσι το πλοίο παραμένει στον Πειραιά, απ' όπου και θα αναχωρήσει κανονικά αύριο στις 21:00.

Ωστόσο, στις 2:15 τα ξημερώματα θα αναχωρήσει το Νήσος Μύκονος για την άγονη και ίσως πάρει αυτό αρκετά φορτηγά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη, καθώς τα δύο νησιά έχουν μείνει 4 ημέρες χωρίς πλοίο.

*Update:* Τελικά το Αριάδνη θα αναχωρήσει στις 23:59.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την περίοδο του Πάσχα και συγκεκριμένα στις 6/4 και 15/4 το πλοίο θα εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο: Πειραιάς (21:00) - Σάμος (Βαθύ) - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνος - Καβάλα με τις αντίστοιχες επιστροφές στις 7/4 και 16/4. 

DSCN4701.jpg

Επίσης, το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει τις προσεγγίσεις και στα Ψαρά (19/1 & 20/1).

----------


## πειρατικος

προσωπικα και ειλικρινα χαιρομαι που ερχεται το βαπορι,στην σαμο,-στην ιδιαιτερη πατριδα που καπετανιου του-,εστω και σαν εκτακτη βοηθεια στο ''ν.μυκονος'',στην πασχαλινη περιοδο!!!!

----------


## despo

> Το απαγορευτικό δεν έχει σπάσει ακόμη κι έτσι το πλοίο παραμένει στον Πειραιά, απ' όπου και θα αναχωρήσει κανονικά αύριο στις 21:00.
> 
> 
> *Update:* Τελικά το Αριάδνη θα αναχωρήσει στις 23:59.


Πράγματι το δρομολόγιο ήταν να γίνει σήμερα στις 21.00, αλλά το πλοίο αντι να φύγει απο τον Πειραιά, ήταν ηδη στη Μυτιλήνη !




> Την περίοδο του Πάσχα και συγκεκριμένα  στις 6/4 και 15/4 το πλοίο θα εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο: Πειραιάς (21:00) -  Σάμος (Βαθύ) - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνος - Καβάλα με τις αντίστοιχες  επιστροφές στις 7/4 και 16/4. 
> 
> 
> 
> Επίσης, το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει τις προσεγγίσεις και στα Ψαρά (19/1 & 20/1).


Φαίνεται οτι τα λεφτά της επιδότησης δεν είναι και λίγα με αποτέλεσμα να  στέλνουν ακόμα και την Αριάδνη να 'βοηθήσει' το Ν. Μύκονος στην γραμμή  του Βόρειου Αιγαίου.

----------


## SteliosK

Ανεκτέλεστο το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανεκτέλεστο το δρομολόγιο του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ λόγω θυελλωδών ανέμων*

----------


## nautaki

Θα ταξιδευα σήμερα με τη κουκλα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ζωγραφια στη Χιο χθες, 19/2/2015.

Δεξια στροφη λογω βοριαδων 8 μποφορ. Απολαυστε υπευθυνα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Λόγω της ακινησίας του Νήσος Μύκονος, το πλοίο την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα θα εκτελέσει τροποποιημένα δρομολόγια ως εξής:

Δευτέρα (9/3): Πειραιάς (21:00) - Άγιος Κήρυκος - Βαθύ - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνος - Καβάλα

Τρίτη (10/3): Καβάλα (21:00) - Λήμνος - Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Βαθύ - Άγιος Κήρυκος - Πειραιάς

Πέμπτη (12/3): Πειραιάς (21:00) - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη

Παρασκευή (13/3): Μυτιλήνη (09:00) - Χίος - Πειραιάς

Παρασκευή (13/3): Πειραιάς (21:00) - Βαθύ - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη - Λήμνος - Καβάλα

Κυριακή (15/3): Καβάλα (10:30) - Λήμνος - Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Βαθύ - Πειραιάς

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επισης Νεκταριε θα εχει αναχωρηση Τεταρτη στις 21:00 απο Πειραια για Χιο-Μυτιληνη και Πεμπτη πρωι στις 09:00 απο Μυτιληνη.

Δεν ειχαν βαλει την αναχωρηση της Τεταρτης στο pdf.

Ειδικα η προσεγγιση στον Αγιο Κυρηκο θα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα...

----------


## despo

Διαφορετική πορεία για το πλοίο σήμερα ερχόμενο απο Μυτιλήνη και Χίο, προκειμένου να αποφύγει τον άσχημο καιρό, αφου έφτασε μεχρι δυτικά της Ικαρίας, ακολούθησε την πορεία που έχουν και τα πλοία της γραμμής Ικαρίας και Σάμου, κάνοντας ετσι και μία ... πρόβα για τα δρομολόγια που θα κάνει την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Για τον λόγο αυτό έχει και καθυστέρηση στην αφιξο-αναχώρηση.

----------


## kostas-93

η κούκλα  σήμερα έξω από το Καρλόβασι Σάμου

----------


## mpal21

Φανατικος Ολυμπιακος ο καπτεν!!!!!!

10349983_10206352106706425_937598633731018919_n.jpg

----------


## express adonis

> Φανατικος Ολυμπιακος ο καπτεν!!!!!!
> 
> 10349983_10206352106706425_937598633731018919_n.jpg


κατι τετοια σε κανουν να ανατριχιαζεις.....για εμας τα αρρωστακια με την ομαδα.....μπραβο καπτεν...ολυμπιακος!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα εξαιρετικο βιντεο απο τον χαιρετισμο του καπτεν στο Καρλοβασι, με την Αριαδναρα σε μια ηλιολουστη μερα !!! Οπως και να το κανουμε το μιγμα ειναι εκρηκτικο...

Αλλωστε τι θα ηταν η ζωη χωρις αλατοπιπερο;

Περαν της ομορφης στιγμης βλεπουμε και την αρχοντικη Γιαπωνεζα εν πλω με 23 κομβους. Τι βαπορας Θεε μου;

----------


## despo

Εχει ... γκαζώσει κι'αλλο τωρα (24 μίλια). Πρωτοφανείς ταχύτητες όσο θυμάμαι απο την ώρα που δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## despo

> Ενα εξαιρετικο βιντεο απο τον χαιρετισμο του καπτεν στο Καρλοβασι, με την Αριαδναρα σε μια ηλιολουστη μερα !!! Οπως και να το κανουμε το μιγμα ειναι εκρηκτικο...
> 
> Αλλωστε τι θα ηταν η ζωη χωρις αλατοπιπερο;
> 
> Περαν της ομορφης στιγμης βλεπουμε και την αρχοντικη Γιαπωνεζα εν πλω με 23 κομβους. Τι βαπορας Θεε μου;


Και ακουω απο το βίντεο οτι τιμησε δεόντως την πατρίδα του ο Καπετάνιος με τα απανωτά σφυρίγματα !

----------


## bosses

961706_346918448840694_1651276916_n.jpg10723615_346918432174029_2090566947_n.jpg11022879_346918422174030_1562153837_n.jpg11072219_346918478840691_820579861_n.jpg11084334_346918482174024_349301224_n.jpg

Η Πανέμορφη Αριάδνη φωτογραφημένη μέσα απο το Παναγία Θάσου με τον Ταξιάρχη δίπλα της στις 15/03/15..  :Fat:

----------


## despo

Με καθυστέρηση η σημερινή αναχώρηση - μετατέθηκε για τις 23.30, αφου έχει φορτώσει καθυστέρηση απο το δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας λόγω της φάρσας για βόμβα, αλλά και λόγω του μεγάλου δρομολογίου που έκανε μεχρι την Καβάλα. 

ariadni 00111 (1).jpgariadni 00122.jpgΕδω στη Χίο τον Οκτώβριο του 2013, στο δευτερο δρομολόγιο που είχε κάνει στη γραμμή μετα τη λήξη της ναύλωσης στην Algerie ferries.

----------


## tolaras

Τώρα πριν λίγο πέρασε απέναντι από το αεροδρόμιο και μου έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο ρυχά πέρναγε... Αλλά δυστηχώς, δεν πρόλαβα να τραβήξω φωτογραφία :Apologetic: .

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Τώρα πριν λίγο πέρασε απέναντι από το αεροδρόμιο και μου έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο ρυχά πέρναγε... Αλλά δυστηχώς, δεν πρόλαβα να τραβήξω φωτογραφία.


Ξερουμε πότε θα λήξει το απαγορευτικο??Με 8 μποφόρ ταξιδέυει το πλοιο??Ενδιαφέρομαι να ταξιδέψω και δεν είμαι διατεθιμένος να μπώ από σήμερα στο πλοίο

----------


## gpap2006

Θα ξεκινήσει από Μυτιλήνη στις 13.00 μεσημέρι Δευτέρας.

----------


## redhell

Η Αριάδνη θα μείνει Λέσβο μέχρι και την Δευτέρα.

Σε ότι αφορά στο πλοίο «Αριάδνη» αυτό παραμένει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Ως εκ τούτου τα δρομολόγια *ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 09/04/15, 20:00 από ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για ΧΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 10/04/15, 12:30 από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, θα παραμείνουν ανεκτέλεστα.*
Εφ όσον βελτιωθούν οι καιρικές συνθήκες το πλοίο θα εκτελέσει το προγραμματισμένο του δρομολόγιο ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 13/04/15, 13:00 από ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για ΧΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

(Από ανακοινωση λιμεναρχίου Χίου)

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

AΠΛΑ ΑΝΕΚΔΙΗΓΗΤΟΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.ΚΑΙ ΞΕΦΤΥΛΕΣ ..ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ 
ΚΑΙ ΣΗΚΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΓΑΝ....

----------


## despo

Δρομολόγιο έκαναν να εξυπηρετήσουν τον κόσμο που δεν μπόρεσαν να φύγουν πριν λόγω του απαγορευτικού. Οπως το ίδιο έκανε και απο τον Πειραιά το Πάτμος.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Δρομολόγιο έκαναν να εξυπηρετήσουν τον κόσμο που δεν μπόρεσαν να φύγουν πριν λόγω του απαγορευτικού. Οπως το ίδιο έκανε και απο τον Πειραιά το Πάτμος.


Καλά κάναν αλλά ας βγάζαν το πρωί μια ανακοίνωση δεν είναι κακο

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί η κούκλα είναι δεμένη στο ΝΜΔ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Giovannis

Πηγε να κανει μια δουλιτσα και επεστρεψε και κανει κανονικα το δρομολογιο της

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω για ποιό λόγο πήγε το πλοίο χθες στο νέο μώλο, αλλά χθες το βράδυ που ήμουνα στο λιμάνι έφυγε με πεντάλεπτη καθυστέρηση εξ αιτίας κάποιων ρομά που προσπάθησαν να ταξειδέψουν χωρις εισιτήριο με αποτέλεσμα να επέμβει και το λιμενικό. Επίσης κάποιοι επιβάτες έφτασαν στην κυριολεξία την τελευταία στιγμή που ετοιμάζονταν να σηκώσουν τον καταπέλτη, αφου βέβαια πρεπει να πούμε οτι στο λιμάνι υπήρχε τεράστια κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση λόγω έργων/βροχής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H κούκλα στον ΝΜΔ. Συνέχεια της προχθεσινής δουλίτσας;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η κούκλα την Δευτέρα του Αγίου Πνεύματος θα προσεγγίσει εκτάκτως και στη Μύκονο!

----------


## idrohoos

Στόν Αγιο Κήρυκο πρίν μισή ώρα.


IMG_0980.jpg IMG_0983.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παντα ουσιαστικος ο φιλος μας απο την Ικαρια.

Εντυπωσιακη εικονα πραγματικα, η ομορφη και θηριωδης Γιαπωνεζα στον Αγιο...

----------


## SteliosK

Kαι η κουκλάρα  σήμερα το πρωί ολοταχώς για τον Πειραιά.

sk_0053.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ο  καραβολατρης Λεανδρος  βρισκομενος  στο Βρυοκαστρο της Τηνου    δεν εχασε την ευκαιρια με τον φωτογραφικο του φακο   ν'απαθανατιση    το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ  εν πλω  με φοντο την Μυκονο  20-6-2015

_DSCN9822ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9830ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## tolaras

DSCI0684.jpgDSCI0685.jpgDSCI0686.jpgDSCI0688.jpgDSCI0689.jpg 5 φωτο της κουκλας τραβηγμενες σημερα το απογευμα...

----------


## Takerman

Επέστρεψα πρόσφατα από Μυτιλήνη. Αν και το διαπίστωσα και στο ταξίδι στο πήγαινε, δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να γράψω δυο λόγια. Το πλοίο έχει γίνει χάλια στο ξενοδοχειακό. Έχει γίνει πλέον βρώμικο στα περισσότερα σαλόνια με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις στο ντεκ 9. Οι τουαλέτες χάλια μαύρα. Επιεικώς απαράδεκτες σε καθαριότητα και συντήρηση. Χωρίς σαπούνια, με βρύσες να τρέχει το νερό σαν κλωστή, πόρτες να μην κλειδώνουν.
Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά από τους πρόσφυγες που ταξιδεύουν καθημερινά αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσα θα χρειαστούν για να επανέλθει το πλοίο στην πρότερη κατάσταση του. Χωρίς καμία ρατσιστική διάθεση, η δυσοσμία στο πλοίο ήταν αφόρητη και λογικό είναι αφού αυτοί οι άνθρωποι περιφέρονται επί εβδομάδες σχεδόν άπλυτοι πλην ελαχίστων που ήταν περιποιημένοι. Το βράδυ που ερχόταν η κούραση έπεφταν για ύπνο όπου υπήρχε ο παραμικρός διαθέσιμος χώρος, με αποτέλεσμα για να περιφερείς στο πλοίο έπρεπε να πηδάς πάνω από ανθρώπους. 
IMG_20150808_060540.jpg
Πάντως αυτό που με ενόχλησε πιο πολύ είναι ότι το πλοίο είναι ασυντήρητο. Ότι χαλάει, δεν φτιάχνεται. Έχει αφεθεί στην τύχη του. Κρίμα για το πλοίο γιατί είναι βάπορας.

----------


## despo

Επειδή και εγω ταξείδεψα πρόσφατα και μάλιστα απο Μυτιλήνη, διότι οπως πληροφορήθηκα απο Πειραιά τα πραγματα ειναι διαφορετικά, πράγματι το πλοίο εμφανίζει εντελως διαφορετική εικόνα απο αυτη που μας είχε συνηθίσει μεχρι τωρα. Οι τουαλέτες απλησίαστες λογω υπερβολικότατης και αλόγιστης χρήσης -οι άνθρωποι αυτοί κατάκοποι/ταλαιπωρημένοι απο το πολυήμερο 'οδοιπορικό' τους και φυσικά απλυτοι. Εχουν ηδη γίνει κάποιες μικροκαταστροφές, παρα το γεγονός οτι το πλήρωμα καταβάλει υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες να κρατήσει το πλοίο σε μια στοιχειωδώς αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση. Πάντως όσες φορές χρειάστηκε, σαπουνι υπήρχε στις τουαλέτες :Single Eye:

----------


## Takerman

> Εχουν ηδη γίνει κάποιες μικροκαταστροφές, παρα το γεγονός οτι το πλήρωμα καταβάλει υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες να κρατήσει το πλοίο σε μια στοιχειωδώς αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση. Πάντως όσες φορές χρειάστηκε, σαπουνι υπήρχε στις τουαλέτες


Φίλε και πατριώτη despo στο ντεκ 8 έλειπε η πόρτα σε μια από τις 3 τουαλέτες. Οδηγός φορτηγού που περίμενε μαζί με μένα να πάρουμε σειρά και ταξιδεύει συχνά με το πλοίο, μου έλεγε ότι αυτή η πόρτα λείπει πάνω από 2 εβδομάδες. Ένας τεχνίτης δεν υπάρχει στο πλοίο να την επισκευάσει ή να αντικατασταθεί στον Πειραιά στην ανάπαυλα μεταξύ των ταξιδιών? Όσο για το σαπούνι, όσα ντισπένσερ πάτησα, ήταν άδεια. Ίσως έπεσα στην περίπτωση...

----------


## kastor

Προχθές το μεσημέρι κατά την αναχώρηση του απο Μύρινα..

----------


## tolaras

Πράγματι, η κατάσταση είναι πολύ άσχημη στο πλοίο...
Θυμάμαι εκείνο το απόγευμα, είχαμε πάει με τον ξάδερφό μου κάτι φίλους μας στο λιμάνι για να φύγουν για Πειραιά και όλος ο χώρος του λιμανιού, ήταν γεμάτος από μετανάστες. Μάλιστα, φεύγοντας από το λιμάνι, μετά την αναχώρηση του πλοίου, προσέξαμε ένα τζιπ του λιμενικού να βρίσκεται σταθμευμένο στην έξοδο προς το άγαλμα της ελευθερίας και το πλήρωμά του, μάλωνε μαζί τους, γιατί είχανε στήσει σκηνές δίπλα στο κολυμβυτήριο.
Το γεγονός, κατέγραψα με την κάμερά μου μέσα από το αυτοκίνητο...

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία, είναι από εκείνη την αναχώρηση του πλοίου...
DSCI0696.jpg
Από το αρχείο μου...

Υ.Γ.: Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακόμα θα αντέξει ο κόσμος, οι αρχές του νησιού μου και τα πληρώματα των πλοίων αυτήν την κατάσταση...

----------


## lavriotis

Η Αριάδνη ανοιχτά του Σουνίου με τα κύμματα να την πολιορκούν!!!

----------


## despo

Ταξείδι χθες απο τη Μυτιλήνη για τον Πειραιά και θα μπορούσα να πώ οτι η κατάσταση στο πλοίο ηταν καπως βελτιωμένη σε σχέση με το προηγούμενο. Ολοι οι μετανάστες προωθούνται ειτε στα καταστρώματα, ειτε (για αυτους που έχουν αριθμημένες θέσεις) στα σαλονια πιου βρίσκονται στα καταστρώματα 8 και 9. Εγω παντως αισθάνθηκα τυχερός, αφου αυτή τη φορά την έβγαλα στους καναπέδες πίσω απο την υποδοχή του πλοίου. Και μια που είχε ανοιξει κουβέντα για τις τουαλέτες ο φίλος Takerman, αυτη τη φορά κάποιες ηταν υπό ... φρούρηση απο τα μέλη του πληρώματος, οι οποίοι απαγόρευαν την είσοδο σε αυτές για τους μετανάστες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη σήμερα το πρωί στις 11.00 π.μ έχοντας τελειώσει άλλο ένα του δρομολόγια, την ώρα που το εφοδιαστικό Alexandra G δένει δίπλα του για να του κάνει τροφοδοσία με καύσιμα, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Μπρούφας ΙΙ.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 165 07-09-2015.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Φίλε Παντελή, ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία σου!!! :Surprised:

----------


## tolaras

Το Αριάδνη, παρέα με το Ελ. Βενιζέλος στη Μυτιλήνη...

IMG_20150917_194852_0.jpg

Κι εδώ, λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση του Αριάδνη για Χίο - Πειραιά...
IMG_20150917_195740_0.jpgIMG_20150917_200722_0.jpgIMG_20150917_200813_0.jpg

Όλες οι φωτό, είναι τραβηγμένες από τη Μαρίνα Μυτιλήνης...

----------


## sparti

Φιλε Τολαρα σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες σου!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tolaras

Κι εγώ σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για τα καλά σου λόγια :Tears Of Joy:  και ανεβάζω και το σχετικό βίντεο με την αναχώρηση του πλοίου... :Very Happy: 




Ελπίζω να το απολαύσετε...

----------


## pantelis2009

*Διάσωση ναυαγών με τη συμμετοχή του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Αριάδνη*Λίγα λεπτά πριν τις 02:00 σήμερα το πρωί, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Αριάδνη συμμετείχε μαζί με το ναυαγοσωστικό του Λ.Σ. σε επιχείρηση διάσωσης λέμβου σε δυσχερή θέση, με ικανό αριθμό αλλοδαπών επιβαινόντων, κοντά στο Βενέτικο της Χίου.
Στην περιοχή έπνεαν άνεμοι έντασης 7-8 μποφόρ και το Αριάδνη με τον όγκο του δημιούργησε από τον βορρά υπήνεμη ζώνη στο ναυαγοσωστικό της Χίου, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσει να διασώσει όλα τα άτομα που ήταν μέσα στη βάρκα. Μετά τη διάσωση, το πλοίο συνέχισε το δρομολόγιό του προς Χίο & Μυτιλήνη.
ΠΗΓΗ 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-167-18-09-2015.jpg
Εδώ το Αριάδνη φωτογραφημένο στον Πειραιά στις 18/09/2015.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 11)15 (2).jpgΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 11)15.jpg2 πρόσφατες φωτό της κούκλας στη Χίο.Τι πλωράκλα Θεέ μου!!

----------


## leo85

Από οποία γωνία και να το κοιτάξεις είναι ωραίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έχει δει κανείς πού πέφτει Σάββατο βράδυ στον Πειραιά αφού η θέση του είναι πιασμένη από το BS1;
Nα υποθέσω στην εσωτερική της Χ-Μ μιάς κ το Μινωικό θα έχει φύγει οπότε δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## tolaras

Σημερα μιλησα με ενα φιλο μου ο οποιος ταξιδεψε με το πλοιο απο Πειραια για Μυτιληνη... Το πλοιο, καθως εμπαινε στο λιμανι της Χιου, κατα τα λεγομενα του, ακουστηκε ενας εκωφαντικος θορυβος, σαν να σερνοτανε μεταλο πανω σε τσιμεντο. Αυτος ο ηχος, κρατησε μεχρι να δεσει το πλοιο... Στην διαρκεια της παραμονης του πλοιου στη Χιο (περιπου 7 ωρες), ακουστηκαν τρυπανια και ηχοι σαν καποιοι να καρφωναν κατι...

Ξερει κανεις, αν προκληθηκε καποια ζημια στο πλοιο;

Παντως δεν αναφερθηκε τιποτα στις ειδησεις...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη όπως δείχνει το AIS του, αφού ξεφόρτωσε έφυγε και πήγε και έδεσε μπροστά από την μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, ενώ το Νήσος Ρόδος που ήταν εκεί πήρε τη θέση του Αριάδνη. Ξέρει κανείς ....γιατί έκαναν σκάντζα?????

----------


## SAPPHO

Το Νήσος Ρόδος ξεκινάει σήμερα δρομολόγια Χίο - Μυτιλήνη για 1 μήνα περίπου και πήγε στην κλασσική θέση για να φορτώσει..

----------


## avvachrist

> Το Αριάδνη όπως δείχνει το AIS του, αφού ξεφόρτωσε έφυγε και πήγε και έδεσε μπροστά από την μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη, ενώ το Νήσος Ρόδος που ήταν εκεί πήρε τη θέση του Αριάδνη. Ξέρει κανείς ....γιατί έκαναν σκάντζα?????


Το πλοίο από σήμερα μέχρι και 11 Φεβρουαρίου βγαίνει σε ακινησία Παντελή και τα δρομολόγιά του τα αναλαμβάνει το Νήσος Ρόδος. Γι αυτό έγινε και η σκάντζα αυτή που αναφέρεις.

(Υ.Γ.: Δεν είχα δει την απάντηση του φίλου SAPPHO. Οπότε σε καλύψαμε και οι 2 πιστεύω).

----------


## pantelis2009

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις.


Δυστυχώς δεξαμενή Μάλτα ή μακάρι να μην είνα πάει,Τουρκία.
Αυτά κατά το πρακτορείο Χίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη κατά τις 13.00 μ.μ έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πήγε στην προβλήτα 2 της ΝΑΥΣΙ. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο μία ώρα μετά από την Κυνόσουρα που με πήγε ο γιος μου. 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-173-12-01-2016.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Το πλοίο στις 11/01/2016 ήταν προγραμματισμένο μετα την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά και την αφαίρεση των ΜΕS  και των βαρελακίων του και απο τις 2 μεριές να μεθορμίσει στο Πέραμα . Τελευταία στιγμή ενημερώθηκε το πλήρωμα οτι η θέση στην οποία θέλαν να πάνε το βαπόρι δεν θα ελευθερονόταν απο τον προκάτοχο της τελικα εκείνη την ημέρα . Δεδομένου οτι το ΝΙΣΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ έπρεπε να φορτώσει εκείνη την ημέρα οι 2 καπετάνιοι των πλοίων αποφάσισαν να εκτελέσουν ταυτόχρονη μεθόρμιση . Το θέαμα ?? απίστευτο... 2 Τεράστια Ιαπωνικά βαπόρια να μεθορμούν ταυτόχρονα με κινήσεις ακριβείας . Έτυχε να ειμαι εκεί οπότε και το τράβηξα βίντεο .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOsC1E76bEo

----------


## pantelis2009

Απίθανο το video σου Δημήτρη και σ' ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικο, απο αυτα που πραγματικα ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο, ευχαριστουμε !!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χειμερινή ανάπαυση για την μεγάλη κυρία στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.

IMG_0434.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/01/2016_

----------


## SteliosK

> Χειμερινή ανάπαυση για την μεγάλη κυρία στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.
> 
> IMG_0434.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 22/01/2016_



Πόσο μεγάλη φαίνεται δίπλα στο Κατερινιό.. και πόσο μικρή δίπλα στα ποντοπόρα  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

> Απίθανο το video σου Δημήτρη και σ' ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ




> Εξαιρετικο, απο αυτα που πραγματικά ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο, ευχαριστουμε !!!


 Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ . Χαίρομαι όταν οι κόποι μου αποδίδουν καρπούς που μπορούν αν τους απολαύσουν άνθρωποι που μπορούν να τους εκτιμήσουν .

----------


## maria korre

Καλημέρα σε όλους κι από εδώ! Αξημέρωτα άνοιξα παράθυρο στη Σύρο και....

syros 25-1-16.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Καλημέρα σε όλους κι από εδώ! Αξημέρωτα άνοιξα παράθυρο στη Σύρο και....
> 
> syros 25-1-16.jpg


Και νομίζω πως ξεκίνησε η εβδομάδα με τον πιο ωραίο τρόπο βλέποντας αυτές τις ομορφιές... :Tears Of Joy: 

Υ.Γ.
Δεξαμενισμός στο Νεώριο προφανώς ε?

----------


## Zthemelina

ΤΟ ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΙΝΗ
DSC01880.jpg

----------


## Zthemelina

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ  ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ 
DSC01888.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκληρώθηκε ο δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου στην Σύρο, και επέστρεψε στο Πέραμα όπου δένει αυτήν την ώρα.

----------


## sparti

το καλοκαιρι του 2008 με τα σιναλια της ανεκ φωτογραφημενο απο τη βαρδιολα του πηγασου

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε λίγο η Αριάδνη πρέπει να φύγει από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ και να πάει Πειραιά, γιατί το Ν. Ρόδος ήδη πηγαίνει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κούκλα σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 14.45 μ.μ την ώρα που αναχωρεί από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ για να πάει στον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-180-12-02-2016.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Kαλα τοσο καιρο επισκευη υποτιθεται οτι ηταν ..τι του καναν εξωτερικα το πλοιο εχει τριξιματα παντου..Απαραδεκτον ..παλια βλεπαμε ολα τα πλοια οταν βγαιναν απο επικευες ελαμπαν εξωτερικα ακομα και του καπτα Μάκη!!!!

----------


## tolaras

Το Αριάδνη, φωτογραφημένο σήμερα καθώς πλέει προς Χίο - Πειραιά... :Sour: 
DSCI0661.jpgDSCI0662.jpg
Καλό ταξίδι σε επιβάτες και πλήρωμα!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Στέφανος

Μου φαίνεται πώς είναι από τα πιο ωραία καράβια σήμερα

----------


## tolaras

Ναι ειναι η κουκλαρα μας! :Tears Of Joy:  Και ειναι και απο τα μακρυτερα βαπορια που επιασαν ποτε λιμανι στη Μυτιληνη... :Sour:

----------


## proussos

DSCN3717.jpg

*Κρίμα που δεν βρίσκεται και το αδελφό του στα νερά μας...
Θα ήταν μακράν το καλύτερο δίδυμο  πλοίων !*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αλλαγή πορείας για το πλοίο (BLUE STAR 1) απόψε, αφου αντι της Χίου οπου το λιμάνι είναι γεμάτο απο μετανάστες, θα προσεγγίσει στα Μεστά.


Και το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, στο σημερινό ταξίδι του από Πειραιά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη, προσέγγισε την νύχτα στο λιμάνι των Μεστών για τους ίδιους λόγους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, στο σημερινό ταξίδι του από Πειραιά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη, προσέγγισε την νύχτα στο λιμάνι των Μεστών για τους ίδιους λόγους.


Πρόβλημα μεγάλο στο νησί... :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:

----------


## DeepBlue

Προς Πειραιά...P1030848.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρόβλημα για μας και τους κατοίκους των νησιών. Αλλά η Κυβέρνηση......τα παίρνει και γι' αυτό κωφευει.

----------


## Takerman

Το πλοίο στο AIS φαίνεται αγκυροβολημένο στο Λαύριο...????

----------


## dionisos

[QUOTE=Takerman;569008]Το πλοίο στο AIS φαίνεται αγκυροβολημένο στο Λαύριο...????[/QUOTE Απ'οτι φαινεται επιασε ΛΑΥΡΙΟ μαλλον για να αποβιβασει κανεναν ασθενη γιατι τωρα συνεχιζει για ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ Αν γνωριζει κανεις περισσοτερα ας μας ενημερωσει

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω γιατί το πλοίο έπιασε και στο Λαύριο. Εκτός πάντως την λογική υπόθεση του φίλου dionisos, να κάνω και εγώ άλλη μία. Μήπως μετέφερε μετανάστες, και προσέγγισε στο Λαύριο για να τους αποβιβάσει, μιας και όσοι αποβιβάζονται στον Πειραιά δεν μεταφέρονται κάπου αλλού αν δεν το .......επιθυμούν (και φυσικά κανείς τους δεν το επιθυμεί), με αποτέλεσμα το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι να έχει φρακάρει από 5.500 ανθρώπους την στιγμή που μπορεί να "φιλοξενήσει" λιγότερο από τους μισούς ???

----------


## SAPPHO

Μετέφερε κάποιον ασθενή τον οποίο παρέλαβε το ΕΚΑΒ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφη η μανουβρα στα Μεστα αλλα και ο κολπος των Μεστων. Τον βλεπω για πρωτη φορα και εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο...

----------


## maria korre

Φτάνουμε στο Λαύριο, και βλέπουμε φουγάρο HELLENIC να καπνίζει! Ακούμε ένα μπάσο σφύριγμα, βγάζω φωτογραφική μηχανή και

DSC04621.jpg DSC04624.jpg DSC04628.jpg

----------


## waterman

Γνωρίζει κανένας για τους χρόνους ταξιδίου πχ Μυτιλήνη-Μεστα-Λαύριο/Πειραιάς;

----------


## SAPPHO

DSC03363.jpgDSC03368.jpg

Στα Μεστά χθες μεσημέρι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ ομορφη η μανουβρα στα Μεστα αλλα και ο κολπος των Μεστων. Τον βλεπω για πρωτη φορα και εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο...


Συγχαρητήρια στον πατριώτη γιά το βίντεο.

Δλδ τα Μεστά τι το ιδιαίτερο έχουν;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρόβλημα για μας και τους κατοίκους των νησιών. Αλλά η Κυβέρνηση......τα παίρνει και γι' αυτό κωφευει.


Ξέρεις τι είναι ένα νησί μέσα στην ησυχία του; K ξαφνικά έρχονται αυτοί κ κλέβουν τους καρπούς από τα χωράφια, απειλούν με μαχαίρι μέσα στο σπίτι του άλλου κ να φοβούνται οι κάτοικοι να αφήσουν τα παιδιά τους να παίξουν στην πλατεία του χωριού;Μουσουλμάνοι στην παραμεθόριο με τον Τούρκο απέναντι; Όλα αυτά εξ αιτίας της ιδεοληψίας κ της ανικανότητας των κυβερνώντων.
Τι κάθονται κ φτιάχνουν hotspots κ κουραφέξαλα; Yπάρχουν κάτι νησάκια στη μέση του Αιγαίου,γνωστά κ μη εξαιρετέα, όπου μπορούν να τους μαντρώσουν με ένα πιάτο φαϊ κ τελείωσε το παραμύθι.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ξέρεις τι είναι ένα νησί μέσα στην ησυχία του; K ξαφνικά έρχονται αυτοί κ κλέβουν τους καρπούς από τα χωράφια, απειλούν με μαχαίρι μέσα στο σπίτι του άλλου κ να φοβούνται οι κάτοικοι να αφήσουν τα παιδιά τους να παίξουν στην πλατεία του χωριού;Μουσουλμάνοι στην παραμεθόριο με τον Τούρκο απέναντι; Όλα αυτά εξ αιτίας της ιδεοληψίας κ της ανικανότητας των κυβερνώντων.
> Τι κάθονται κ φτιάχνουν hotspots κ κουραφέξαλα; Yπάρχουν κάτι νησάκια στη μέση του Αιγαίου,γνωστά κ μη εξαιρετέα, όπου μπορούν να τους μαντρώσουν με ένα πιάτο φαϊ κ τελείωσε το παραμύθι.


¶μα τους βάλουν όπως λές σε ένα νησάκι........πως θα βάλουν τα πολλά λεπτά στην τσέπη ....οι ειδήμονες???????

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ¶μα τους βάλουν όπως λές σε ένα νησάκι........πως θα βάλουν τα πολλά λεπτά στην τσέπη ....οι ειδήμονες???????


Σωστά αλλά αυτά που γράφω είναι πληροφόρηση από πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## despo

Για πρώτη φορά προσέγγιση του πλοίου στο Καρλόβασι (!) μεθαυριο το πρωί, αφου στα δρομολόγια που δίνει το υπουργείο λέει αυτό 
23:55
ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ-ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ

----------


## mger

..και μερικα πλανα απο την ΠΡΩΤΗ προσεγγιση του Αριαδνη στο Λιμενα Καρλοβασιου Σαμου
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIqWHa-VNzM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4EAb29MNDk

----------


## tolaras

Το Αριάδνη, ποζάρει για το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της εταιρίας για τα νησιά του ΒΑ Αιγαίου...

IMG_20160425_144724_0.jpg Let's travel the Aegean Sea! :Watermelon:

----------


## tolaras

Κι εδώ με το BS 1, στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, σήμερα το απόγευμα...

IMG_20160501_183946_0.jpg

----------


## nerohitis

πριν καμιά ώρα στη Χίο

----------


## hayabusa

Η χθεσινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά μέσα σε ένα πανέμορφο ηλιοβασίλεμα τραβηγμένη με drone  :Smile:

----------


## tolaras

Ωραίο το βίντεο σου! :Smile:  Σε ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας! :Encouragement:

----------


## despo

Το πλοίο μετα απο ένα σύντομο ταξείδι και βρισκόμενο ανοιχτά του Λαυρίου, επέστρεψε και βρίσκεται πάλι στον Πειραιά. Οπως μου τηλεφώνησε γνωστός μου που βρίσκεται στο πλοίο, κατα την αναχώρησή του είχε μια καποια πρόσκρουση (πιθανόν λέω εγώ 'ξύσιμο') στην προβλήτα και ο Πλοίαρχος έκρινε οτι οι όποιες ζημιές δεν καθιστούσαν επικίνδυνη τη συνέχιση του ταξειδιού. Ομως με παρέμβαση κάποιων επιβατών, οι οποίοι έκαναν καταγγελία περι ενδεχόμενης επικινδυνότητας, το πλοίο διατάχτηκε να επιστρέψει προκειμένου να ελεγχθεί.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Απ'ότι βλέπω τώρα στο ΑΙΣ [01:50] το πλοίο απέπλευσε από τον Πειραιά. Οπότε θεωρητικά τέλος καλό, όλα καλά !!!

----------


## maria korre

Όμορφο πλοίο! Μεγάλη Δευτέρα στον Πειραιά!



DSC04677.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

και με υπέροχη πλώρη....
1001298_544976482228735_533145637_n2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη εχθές το πρωί φεύγοντας από τη θέση του για να πάει δίπλα από τις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη, ώστε να έρθει το Νήσος Ρόδος από το δεξαμενισμό του και να φορτώσει.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-186-13-06-2016.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> Το Αριάδνη εχθές το πρωί φεύγοντας από τη θέση του για να πάει δίπλα από τις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη, ώστε να έρθει το Νήσος Ρόδος από το δεξαμενισμό του και να φορτώσει.
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-186-13-06-2016.jpg


 Παντελη φτιαξε λιγο το λογοτυπο γιατι χαλανε οι φωτογραφιες ειδικα μεστην μεση

----------


## renetoes

> Παντελη φτιαξε λιγο το λογοτυπο γιατι χαλανε οι φωτογραφιες ειδικα μεστην μεση



Συγγνώμη αλλά οι φωτογραφίες με αυτό το λογότυπο είναι απαράδεκτες.

Ας μην τις αναρτάτε καθόλου. Εγώ που έχω αναρτήσει δεκάδες φωτογραφίες, που έχουν λάβει άκρως εγκωμιαστικά σχόλια, τι είμαι?

Θα μου πείτε, βέβαια, ότι ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικούς στόχους. Τις δικές μου, και να τις "κλέψει" κάποιος και να τις αναρτήσει αλλού, εμένα προσωπικά γιατί να με νοιάζει?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Συγγνώμη αλλά οι φωτογραφίες με αυτό το λογότυπο είναι απαράδεκτες.
> 
> Ας μην τις αναρτάτε καθόλου. Εγώ που έχω αναρτήσει δεκάδες φωτογραφίες, που έχουν λάβει άκρως εγκωμιαστικά σχόλια, τι είμαι?
> 
> Θα μου πείτε, βέβαια, ότι ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικούς στόχους. Τις δικές μου, και να τις "κλέψει" κάποιος και να τις αναρτήσει αλλού, εμένα προσωπικά γιατί να με νοιάζει?



Φίλε, ο καθένας μας για να βγάλει μία φωτογραφία, σπαταλάει είτε χρόνο, είτε χρήμα, είτε και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα και είναι άδικο με ένα δεξί κλικ να την αποθηκεύσει και να την κάνει ότι θέλει ο κάθε τυχαίος στο διαδίκτυο.
*ΣΥΜΦΩΝΏ* με αυτό που λες για το λογότυπο. Χαλάει τη φωτογραφία. 
Εγώ προσωπικά το βάζω σε μία άκρη [αν πρόσεξες παραπάνω που έβαλα μία φωτό με τη πλώρη το πλοίου].

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1060820.jpgP1060815.jpg Ένα μικρό ακούμπισμα έγυνε και βγίκαν οι δικαστές του πληκτρολογίου και της κκιάς ώρας και τον σταύρωσαν . ΄Και μάλιστα ένα άτομο ( Α.Α) το οποίο έχιε φιλοξενηθεί απο τον καπετάνιο με κλεμμένες φωτογραφίες βγήκε να πέι οτι είναι πιο γρήγορος κιόλας απο όλα τα δήθεν site .. Ο ίδιος ο καπετάνιος σε μια κουβέντα μου μαζί του μου  είπε " Δημήτρη καλησπέρα αστους δεν πειράζει να μάθω κι εγώ που γέρασα πια στη θάλασσα ποιους να προσέχω. Σ ευχαριστώ για την στήριξη σου και την φιλία σου τόσα χρόνια "   & " Οι υγιεις καραβολατρες μαρεσουν όχι αυτοί που χαίρονται με τη λύπη σου " .. 

Αυτήν την καραβολατρεία λοιπόν φίλοι αναγνώστες εγώ προσπαθώ να απολαμβάνω και να ασκώ . Όλα τα άλλα είναι απαράδεκτα . 
Εγω θα συνεχίσω να απολαμβάνω κάθε φορά την μανούβρα του σαν να είναι η πρώτη φορά .. Άξιος καπετάνιος ( και ποιος είμαι εγω άλλωστε για να πω το αντίθετο ?? )

----------


## leo85

> P1060820.jpgP1060815.jpg Ένα μικρό ακούμπισμα έγυνε και βγίκαν οι δικαστές του πληκτρολογίου και της κκιάς ώρας και τον σταύρωσαν . ΄Και μάλιστα ένα άτομο ( Α.Α) το οποίο έχιε φιλοξενηθεί απο τον καπετάνιο με κλεμμένες φωτογραφίες βγήκε να πέι οτι είναι πιο γρήγορος κιόλας απο όλα τα δήθεν site .. Ο ίδιος ο καπετάνιος σε μια κουβέντα μου μαζί του μου  είπε " Δημήτρη καλησπέρα αστους δεν πειράζει να μάθω κι εγώ που γέρασα πια στη θάλασσα ποιους να προσέχω. Σ ευχαριστώ για την στήριξη σου και την φιλία σου τόσα χρόνια "   & " Οι υγιεις καραβολατρες μαρεσουν όχι αυτοί που χαίρονται με τη λύπη σου " .. 
> 
> Αυτήν την καραβολατρεία λοιπόν φίλοι αναγνώστες εγώ προσπαθώ να απολαμβάνω και να ασκώ . Όλα τα άλλα είναι απαράδεκτα . 
> Εγω θα συνεχίσω να απολαμβάνω κάθε φορά την μανούβρα του σαν να είναι η πρώτη φορά .. Άξιος καπετάνιος ( και ποιος είμαι εγω άλλωστε για να πω το αντίθετο ?? )


Και εγώ μαζί σου Δημήτρη

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video της εντυπωσιακής Γιαπωνέζας κατά την αναχώρησή της από τον Πειραιά στις 26/6/16

----------


## renetoes

> Φίλε, ο καθένας μας για να βγάλει μία φωτογραφία, σπαταλάει είτε χρόνο, είτε χρήμα, είτε και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα και είναι άδικο με ένα δεξί κλικ να την αποθηκεύσει και να την κάνει ότι θέλει ο κάθε τυχαίος στο διαδίκτυο.
> *ΣΥΜΦΩΝΏ* με αυτό που λες για το λογότυπο. Χαλάει τη φωτογραφία. 
> Εγώ προσωπικά το βάζω σε μία άκρη [αν πρόσεξες παραπάνω που έβαλα μία φωτό με τη πλώρη το πλοίου].


Ενώ εγώ είμαι αργόσχολος, άνεργος, και ξοδεύω το χρόνο μου (αφού δεν έχω στον ήλιο μοίρα) να βγάζω φωτογραφίες που τις αναρτώ χωρίς να τις καταστρέφω. Τι να σου πω.... Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις ποτέ...

----------


## gnikles

20160701_200403.jpg

Αριάδνη 1/7/2016

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176272
> 
> Αριάδνη 1/7/2016


 'Ολα τα λεφτά είναι ο γλάρος!

----------


## thanos75

> 'Ολα τα λεφτά είναι ο γλάρος!


Σε συνδυασμό μάλιστα και με κάπνισμα του πλοίου εκείνη τη στιγμή.  Σου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι ο γλάρος τρόμαξε :Chuncky:

----------


## papg

DSC02259.jpg
Στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## tolaras

Η Αριάδνη φεύγει από τη Μυτιλήνη προς Χίο - Πειραιά... :Moon: 

Φωτογραφημένο από παραλία, πριν λίγες μέρες...

IMG_20160804_203024_0.jpg IMG_20160804_203042_0.jpg IMG_20160804_203101_0.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Η Αριάδνη φεύγει από τη Μυτιλήνη προς Χίο - Πειραιά...
> 
> Φωτογραφημένο από παραλία, πριν λίγες μέρες...
> 
> IMG_20160804_203024_0.jpg IMG_20160804_203042_0.jpg IMG_20160804_203101_0.jpg


στην τρίτη φωτογραφία το έχει πάρει για τα καλά ο κατύφορος
 έφτασε στην ώρα του στον Πειραια.???????????..............................

----------


## alcaeos

2/8/16 Όταν ήρθε μέχρι την Λήμνο
20160802_135520.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Να ρωτήσω κάτι και όποιος ξέρει ας μου πει. Τις ζημιές στο πλοίο ποιός τις καταγράφει και ποιος εισηγείται τις επισκευές?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι και όποιος ξέρει ας μου πει. Τις ζημιές στο πλοίο ποιός τις καταγράφει και ποιος εισηγείται τις επισκευές?


Φίλε νομίζω ότι υπεύθυνος είναι ο προϊστάμενος της κάθε επιστασίας του πλοίου.

----------


## Takerman

Το πλοίο δείχνει σημάδια μη συντήρησης σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο δείχνει σημάδια μη συντήρησης σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους.


Aς ελπίσουμε ότι θα τα φτιάξουν στην επόμενη ακινησία.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOsC1E76bEo Ένα υπερθέαμα με ταυτόχρονη μεθόρμιση του Αριάδνη με το Νίσσος Ρόδος ..

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O3ya45Tf2A  Άφιξη της κούκλας με φόντο την AIDA mar

----------


## manolisfissas

Πρωινές εισχωρήσεις στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-26-8-2016--(1).jpg ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-26-8-2016--(2).jpg

----------


## express adonis

> Πρωινές εισχωρήσεις στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-26-8-2016--(1).jpg ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-26-8-2016--(2).jpg


τελειεςςς.....japan for ever!!!!!!

----------


## LOS

Ευκαιρία για αρκετά μαζέματα στο πλοίο η πρόωρη διακοπή των δρομολογίων του για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη. Ελπίζω η εταιρία να το προσέξει το καραβάκι είναι κρίμα. Φαίνεται αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένο(εσωτερικά)

----------


## geokou72a

Ποια ειναι τα σχεδια της εταιρειας για το καραβι?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

5 μήνες ακινησία η κούκλα.

----------


## george Xios

> 5 μήνες ακινησία η κούκλα.


φαντάζομαι σ αυτούς τους 5 μήνες, θα υπάρχει και η ακίνησια της εταιρειας στην γραμμη καθώς φέτος επειδή δεν υπάρχει προσφυγικό δεν βλέπω το χειμώνα να μένουν δυο εταιρείες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φαντάζομαι σ αυτούς τους 5 μήνες, θα υπάρχει και η ακίνησια της εταιρειας στην γραμμη καθώς φέτος επειδή δεν υπάρχει προσφυγικό δεν βλέπω το χειμώνα να μένουν δυο εταιρείες.


Ίδωμεν μετά τις 31/10.

----------


## Takerman

Ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει νοικοκυρεμένη δουλειά στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου γιατί το έχει ανάγκη.

----------


## thanos75

> 5 μήνες ακινησία η κούκλα.


Έχει ανακοινωθεί κάτι όσον αφορά τα χειμερινά δρομολόγια της εταιρείας? Οι προσφυγικές ροές πάντως τον τελευταίο καιρό στο Αν.Αιγαίο παρουσιάζουν μάλλον αυξητικές τάσεις και έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν μπορεί μόνο η μία εταιρία (εκ περιτροπής ανά δίμηνο όπως συνέβαινε τους χειμώνες 2013-2014 και 2014-2015) να μπορεί να βγάλει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά με 3-άντε 4- δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα στηγ γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης

----------


## george Xios

Μονό που το προσφυγικό είναι σε άλλη φάση.. δεν φεύγουν 1.000 άτομα την ήμερα.. αλλά 30-60 την ήμερα με τα χαρτιά.. οπότε δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα από πλευράς χώρου.. μέσο όρο  φεύγουν 100 άτομα από Μυτιλήνη και Χίο ανά ημέρα..Οπότε ένα πλοίο είναι αρκετό..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μονό που το προσφυγικό είναι σε άλλη φάση.. δεν φεύγουν 1.000 άτομα την ήμερα.. αλλά 30-60 την ήμερα με τα χαρτιά.. οπότε δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα από πλευράς χώρου.. μέσο όρο  φεύγουν 100 άτομα από Μυτιλήνη και Χίο ανά ημέρα..Οπότε ένα πλοίο είναι αρκετό..


Eκτός  κ αν στραβώσει ο Ερντογκάν κ έχουμε καμμιά έκρηξη στις αφίξεις...

----------


## thanos75

> Μονό που το προσφυγικό είναι σε άλλη φάση.. δεν φεύγουν 1.000 άτομα την ήμερα.. αλλά 30-60 την ήμερα με τα χαρτιά.. οπότε δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα από πλευράς χώρου.. μέσο όρο  φεύγουν 100 άτομα από Μυτιλήνη και Χίο ανά ημέρα..Οπότε ένα πλοίο είναι αρκετό..


Εάν οι εισροές των μεταναστών μείνουν όπως είναι τώρα, τότε όντως είναι μάλλον αρκετό ένα πλοίο.  Αν και στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, πάντα υπάρχουν και απρόβλεπτοι παράγοντες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχει ανακοινωθεί κάτι όσον αφορά τα χειμερινά δρομολόγια της εταιρείας? Οι προσφυγικές ροές πάντως τον τελευταίο καιρό στο Αν.Αιγαίο παρουσιάζουν μάλλον αυξητικές τάσεις και έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν μπορεί μόνο η μία εταιρία (εκ περιτροπής ανά δίμηνο όπως συνέβαινε τους χειμώνες 2013-2014 και 2014-2015) να μπορεί να βγάλει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά με 3-άντε 4- δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα στηγ γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης


Σίγουρα δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι.Από συζητήσεις έχει αφεθεί να εννοηθεί ότι θα συνεχίσει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ από πλευράς HSW. Γιά πόσο,άγνωστο.
Γιά την BSF δεν ξέρω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη πριν λίγη ώρα μεθόρμισε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στο Πέραμα για την ετήσια ακινησία του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος, σήμερα.

IMG_0124.jpg__IMG_0115.jpg
_Πέραμα - 24/09/2016_

----------


## george Xios

Καλησπέρα σε όλους... Γνωρίζουμε αν θα δεξαμενιστεί πριν αναλάβει τα καθήκοντα της;; Θεωρητικά αναλαμβάνει 13/2/2017, θα τηρηθεί η θα πάρει κάποια παράταση ακόμα;;

----------


## Nautilia News

*Επιστρέφει το Αριάδνη στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/lista-archiki...to-vorio-egeo/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη έφυγε από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό και πήγε στη Ακτή Ηετίωνα, ώστε το βράδυ να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## despo

> Το Αριάδνη έφυγε από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό και πήγε στη Ακτή Ηετίωνα, ώστε το βράδυ να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


Μολις πέσουν οι άνεμοι θα κάνει μετα απο αρκετό καιρό (σχεδον 5 μήνες) το 1ο δρομολόγιο, γιατί ακόμα στο λιμάνι βρίσκεται.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ  στην μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου  καταπλεει στις 24-3-2017
_
DSCN8837ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΒΙΝΤΕΟ- Το «Αριάδνη» αποδίδει χαιρετισμούς στους Επιτάφιους της Χίου*Μία ξεχωριστή στιγμή, για το πλήρωμά του και τους επιβάτες επεφύλασσε ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου «Αριάδνη», το βράδυ της Μ. Παρασκευής. Γνωρίζοντας τι σημαίνει να ταξιδεύει κανείς μακριά από την οικογένειά του και τον τόπο του αποφάσισε να κατεβάσει πλήρωμα και επιβάτες από το πλοίο προκειμένου να προσκυνήσουν τον Επιτάφιο του Αγίου Γεωργίου Φρουρίου που εκείνη την ώρα οδηγούταν προς την Κεντρική Πλατεία της Χίου προκειμένου να συναντήσει τους υπόλοιπους Επιταφίους της Πόλης.
Ο πλοίαρχος επικοινώνησε με τον Ιερέα κι έτσι ο Επιτάφιος βγήκε από την πορεία του, πήγε στην μπουκαπόρτα του Αριάδνη όπου τον περίμεναν επιβάτες και πλήρωμα που έλαβαν την ευλογία του ιερέα.
Το πλοίο παρέμεινε για ακόμα λίγα λεπτά στο λιμάνι της Χίου αποδίδοντας χαιρετισμό στον Επιτάφιο του Μητροπολιτικού Ναού Χίου με τον Μητροπολίτη Μάρκο να ανταποδίδει με ευλογία.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΒΙΝΤΕΟ- Το «Αριάδνη» αποδίδει χαιρετισμούς στους Επιτάφιους της Χίου*
> 
> Μία ξεχωριστή στιγμή, για το πλήρωμά του και τους επιβάτες επεφύλασσε ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου «Αριάδνη», το βράδυ της Μ. Παρασκευής. Γνωρίζοντας τι σημαίνει να ταξιδεύει κανείς μακριά από την οικογένειά του και τον τόπο του αποφάσισε να κατεβάσει πλήρωμα και επιβάτες από το πλοίο προκειμένου να προσκυνήσουν τον Επιτάφιο του Αγίου Γεωργίου Φρουρίου που εκείνη την ώρα οδηγούταν προς την Κεντρική Πλατεία της Χίου προκειμένου να συναντήσει τους υπόλοιπους Επιταφίους της Πόλης.
> Ο πλοίαρχος επικοινώνησε με τον Ιερέα κι έτσι ο Επιτάφιος βγήκε από την πορεία του, πήγε στην μπουκαπόρτα του Αριάδνη όπου τον περίμεναν επιβάτες και πλήρωμα που έλαβαν την ευλογία του ιερέα.
> Το πλοίο παρέμεινε για ακόμα λίγα λεπτά στο λιμάνι της Χίου αποδίδοντας χαιρετισμό στον Επιτάφιο του Μητροπολιτικού Ναού Χίου με τον Μητροπολίτη Μάρκο να ανταποδίδει με ευλογία.
> ΠΗΓΗ


Συγκινητικές στιγμές γιά εμάς που είμαστε μακρυά από την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα.
Ιδιαίτερος ο συμβολισμός,το πλοίο-γέφυρα του νησιού με την ενδοχώρα,το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ να αποδίδει τιμές  στον Επιτάφιο στο  λιμάνι της Χίου κ να δέχεται την ευλογία της Εκκλησίας αυτές τις Άγιες Ημέρες γιά την Ορθοδοξία κ την Ελλάδα.
Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους κ ιδιαίτερα στους ναυτικούς μας!!!

----------


## tolaras

Το Αριάδνη φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...
DSCI0671.jpg DSCI0672.jpg DSCI0675.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί το Αριάδνη μετά την Χίο έπιασε ...Μύκονο????

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί το Αριάδνη μετά την Χίο έπιασε ...Μύκονο????


Kάθε Αγ.Πνεύματος περνάει κ μαζεύει κόσμο.Άκουσα ότι 1000 άτομα μπήκαν γιά Πειραιά.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σε μία συνάντησή μου, μαζί της εν πλω....
DSC_0205NissosSamosAnjel[1]ΦΤ - ANEVASA SHIPTRAVELERS.jpg

----------


## tolaras

Το Αριάδνη σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...
DSCI0671.jpgDSCI0678.jpgDSCI0679.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λίγη φαντασία στη φωτογράφιση φίλε.'Οχι όλο από πρύμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Χίου από το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης του Αρχηγείου Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. ότι το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίο “ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ” Ν. Π. 11542, θα προσεγγίσει τον λιμένα Χίου  προκειμένου να αποβιβάσει 19χρονη ασθενή, με διάγνωση «σκωληκοειδίτιδα».
Η 19χρονη, με τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στο λιμένα Χίου,  διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Χίου «ΣΚΥΛΙΤΣΕΙΟ», ενώ το ανωτέρω πλοίο απέπλευσε για συνέχιση του προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου του
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## dionisos

Πριν απο λιγο αναχωρησε για ΓΕΝΟΒΑ. Καλο ταξειδι σε πλοιο πληρωμα και καλη επιστροφη

----------


## panthiras1

Το πρωί (06:00) που πέρασα ήταν φωταγωγημένο... μάλλον ετοιμαζόταν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του από Γένοβα (Ιταλία) στο La Gulette (Τυνησία). Εδώ λίγες μέρες πριν όταν ήταν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-189-08-10-2016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Αριάδνη ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του από Γένοβα (Ιταλία) στο La Gulette (Τυνησία). Εδώ λίγες μέρες πριν όταν ήταν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-189-08-10-2016.jpg


Δεν πάει στη Λα Γκουλέτ (θηλυκό είναι) αλλά στο Ραντές δίπλα,μου φαίνεται εκεί πέφτουν τα ποστάλια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και όμως πήγε στη  La Gulette

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι γνωριζω προσωπικα LA GOULETTE και RADES ειναι τα Επινεια της ΤΥΝΙΔΑΣ. Στο μεν LA GOULETTE Δενουν τα Επιβατηγα και Κρουαζεροπλοια στο RADES Δενουν τα RO/RO. Πολλες φορες οταν εχουν Ρεπω τα Επιβατηγα πανε και αυτα στο RADES για να ελευθερωνεται ο χωρος στη LA GOULETTE μιας και διαθετει μονο 4θεσεις για Πλευρηση Επιβατηγων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σαν να λέμε Πειραιά με Δραπετσώνα είναι.
Πάντως το ΑΙS δίνει ότι το βαπόρι έπιασε Pαντές.

----------


## dionisos

> Σαν να λέμε Πειραιά με Δραπετσώνα είναι.
> Πάντως το ΑΙS δίνει ότι το βαπόρι έπιασε Pαντές.


Φιλε Βικτωρ η διαφορα ειναι οτι εκειειναι ιδια εισοδος(Μπουκα) και πρωτα ειναι η LAGOULETTE και συνεχιζεις στο βαθος για RADES. Αμαδεις τωρα στο ΑΙΣ καιτο TANIT δινει αφιξη στο RADES απο ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ αλλα θα πιασει LAGOULETTE

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλε Βικτωρ η διαφορα ειναι οτι εκειειναι ιδια εισοδος(Μπουκα) και πρωτα ειναι η LAGOULETTE και συνεχιζεις στο βαθος για RADES. Αμαδεις τωρα στο ΑΙΣ καιτο TANIT δινει αφιξη στο RADES απο ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ αλλα θα πιασει LAGOULETTE


Έχω πάει πριν από χρόνια κ ήταν μάλιστα μέσα ένα από τα κορεάτικα των Μινωικών ναυλωμένο στον Grimaldi.

----------


## gpap2006

Γνωρίζουμε πότε επιστρέφει Ελλάδα?

----------


## john 2004

σε δυο βδομαδες εχει προγραμματισει δεξαμενισμο, αρα.....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 22 Ιανουαρίου έως τις 4 Φεβρουαρίου 2018 θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## thanos75

Πριν τις γιορτές δε νομίζω να επιστρέψει Ελλάδα

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο απ' τις 22 Ιανουαρίου έως τις 4 Φεβρουαρίου 2018 θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.


Μετάθεση για το δεξαμενισμό του από 15/02 έως τις 28/02/2018.

----------


## thanos75

Βλέπω τελικά να τραβάει αρκετά η ναυλωση στην Ιταλία. Τους καλοαρεσε των Ιταλών

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Βλέπω τελικά να τραβάει αρκετά η ναυλωση στην Ιταλία. Τους καλοαρεσε των Ιταλών


Μα σαν να αναρτήθηκε κάπου στο φατσοτεύτερο, ότι το πλοίο επαναπατρίζεται...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όχι ότι ξέρω κάτι αλλά πολύ τη ζαχαρώνουν οι Ιταλοί κ την χάσουμε την κούκλα!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ανοιχτά της Μυτιλήνης.... 
DSC_0222NissosSamosAnjel[1]ΦΤ (2).jpg

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο έχει πορεία προς Πειραιά, μας έρχεται.....

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο διαπλεοντας το στενο της Μεσσινας ερχομενο προς Πειραια απο το Instagram
27575193_561487704212021_7802135232253001728_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο έχει πορεία προς Πειραιά, μας έρχεται.....


Θα μας ξαναφύγει η κούκλα.Δυστυχώς....

----------


## john 2004

ειναι ηδη εδω και δυο ωρες στο περαμα.   το ειδα απο το ΝΜΔ αλλα το κινητο μου δεν βοηθαει πολυ στα μακρινα! Και αμεσως μετα το περασμα του Αριαδνη περασε το Πατμος, προφανως για Πειραια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το είδα Τετάρτη βράδυ στον Πειραιά δεμένο έξω από τις δεξαμενές κ σήμερα ξημερώματα ήταν ήδη σβηστό.

----------


## john 2004

Στη θέση που ήταν τις προηγούμενες μέρες το Μυκονος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάμε να θυμηθούμε την αναμφισβήτητα μεγάλη κυρία της ακτοπλοίας μας σε παλαιότερα χρόνια.

Μάιο του 2007, όταν δεχόταν τις εργασίες μετασκευής στο Κερατσίνι.

2007_05.jpg

Αύγουστο του 2008, σε αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά με τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ.

2008_08.jpg

Και Νοέμβριο του 2008, πάλι με τα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ σε αναχώρηση από την Ηγουμενίτσα. 

2008_11.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ....την αναμφισβήτητα μεγάλη κυρία της ακτοπλοίας μας....


Η οποία δυστυχώς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρό θέμα με το να βρει το ρόλο της* τόσο στην ακτοπλοΐα, όσο και στην εταιρεία της....  :Sad:  Κρίμα για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο

*τουλάχιστον δουλεύει...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η οποία δυστυχώς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρό θέμα με το να βρει το ρόλο της* τόσο στην ακτοπλοΐα, όσο και στην εταιρεία της....  Κρίμα για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο
> 
> *τουλάχιστον δουλεύει...


Toν ρόλο του τον είχε βρει εδώ κ μερικά χρόνια Π-Χ-Μ. Έκατσε η ναύλωση στην Ιταλία καλό γιά εταιρεία/πλοίο,κακό γιά εμάς που δεν την έχουμε κοντά μας.
Βαπόρια σαν το ΑPIAΔΝΗ δεν φτιάχνονται σήμερα ούτε στην Ιαπωνία κ δεν θα ήθελα να γίνω προφήτης κακών αλλά πολυ φοβάμαι μην μας κουνήσει μαντήλι καταλήγοντας σε κανένα Grimaldi,κανένα Μοby...με τις ανάλογες κακοποιήσεις.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γραμμές για να στεριώσει το πλοίο υπάρχουν. Στην εταιρία του όμως δε ξέρουμε τι μπορεί να σκέφτονται.....

----------


## flash13

άμα κάποια από τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα γίνουν σαλόνια μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί καλύτερα στις γραμμές μας.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην εταιρεία του προφανώς (εκ των πραγμάτων δηλαδή) είναι ικανοποιημένοι (οικονομικά) με το να ναυλώνουν το πλοίο στο εξωτερικό, αν δεν ήταν θα το είχανε εδώ σε κάποια γραμμή.

Και επίσης προφανώς, το να "προσαρμοστεί καλύτερα στις γραμμές μας" δεν εξαρτάται από τα σαλόνια και τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα. Αυτά μπορούν να αλλάξουν - προσαρμοστούν "εν μία νυκτί".

----------


## threshtox

Δείξτε μου ένα πλοίο που να έκανε τα αεροπορικά του καθίσματα, σαλόνια. Τι να πούμε κι εμείς της Παροναξίας, που εκτός του Δήλος (ή του Πάτμος, αν και όποτε) καθόμαστε όπου μας φωτίσει ο Θεό, εξόν αν είναι χειμώνας και βρίσκουμε άνετα αριθμημένες. Τα ίδια και με το επερχόμενο Χίος, που παρέχει άνεση και πολυτέλεια στις αναρίθμητες αριθμημένες του. Οφ τόπικ, το ξέρω, αλλά είπα τον καημό μου. 

Ον τόπικ, για μένα, αναβάθμιση, για τις γραμμές αυτών των πλοίων, είναι η προσθήκη κρεβατιών και όχι θέσεων. Αλλά αν η εταιρεία είναι οικονομικά ευχαριστημένη από τις ναυλώσεις του (όπως και ο βάπορας Έλυρος, που ετοιμάζεται πάλι για Αλγερία), ποιοι είμαστε εμείς για να διαφωνήσουμε;;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> άμα κάποια από τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα γίνουν σαλόνια μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί καλύτερα στις γραμμές μας.....



Είναι προτιμότερο να του αφαιρεθούν κάποια αεροπορικά καθίσματα και να του προστεθούνε κρεβάτια/καμπίνες, παρά σαλόνια!

----------


## thanos75

Μια χαρά είναι το πλοίο και έτσι όπως είναι...και το ρόλο του στη γραμμή της Χίου-Μυτιλήνης τον είχε βρει όπως έπρεπε. Απλά γλυκοάρεσε στην ιταλική εταιρία, τα λεφτά της ναύλωσης είναι καλά για τη Hellenic και έτσι τουλάχιστον για φέτος την χάνουμε την κούκλα.  Δυστυχώς όμως θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Βϊκτωρα Χιώτη πιο πάνω: στο τέλος έτσι όπως πάνε κάποια πράγματα μπορεί και να καταλήξει σε καμια Moby ή κανένα Grimaldi.  Και θα προεκτείνω το συλλογισμό λέγοντας πως κάτι τέτοιο είναι αρκετά πιθανό σε περίπτωση που υπάρξουν κωλύμματα στη συγχώνευση Blue Star & Hellenic, και τεθεί θέμα περαιτέρω εγγυήσεων.  Ας είμαστε πάντως αισιόδοξοι

----------


## despo

Μακράν το καλύτερο-λειτουργικότερο πλοίο απο τα 3 μεγάλα της Ελλένικ, για τον λόγο αυτό και είναι περιζήτητο και στη γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης, αλλά και στις διάφορες ναυλώσεις, οπου προφανώς φέρνει καλά λεφτά στην εταιρεία. Τώρα τι εξελίξεις θα υπάρξουν στη συνέχεια, νομίζω οτι κανείς μας δεν μπορεί να ξέρει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη μπήκε πριν λίγο στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το όμορφο Αριάδνη στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-192-01-03-2018.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Αριάδνη βγήκε από τη δεξαμενή και είναι στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## andria salamis

> Το Αριάδνη βγήκε από τη δεξαμενή και είναι στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.


και να προσθέσω φιλε Leo,οτι βγήκε εχθες το πρωι,και πήγε ρυμουλκούμενο,απο τα New generation,Leon,και Vernikos master.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη όσο μπορεί να φανεί λόγο απόστασης με το νέο του λογότυπο για την ναύλωση του (Tirrenia). Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-193-20-03-2018.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Σήμερα το απόγευμα,επέστρεψε στο πέραμα,ρυμουλκούμενο απο τα ρυμουλκά του Σπανόπουλου.

----------


## andria salamis

Δοκιμαστικό μικρής διάρκειας πριν λίγο,τώρα επιστρέφει στο πέραμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χάλια το έκαναν με την τεράστια επιγραφή ΤIRRENIA κ που έσβησαν τα γκρι ζωνάρια στα παράθυρα.

----------


## andria salamis

> Χάλια το έκαναν με την τεράστια επιγραφή ΤIRRENIA κ που έσβησαν τα γκρι ζωνάρια στα παράθυρα.


Πριν λίγο,ξανα εκανε δοκιμαστικό,μπας και το δεις!!!! καλύτερα  καί σου αρεσει! :Unconscious:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Με το που σβήστικαν και οι μαύρες λωρίδες του πλοίου, έγινε κακάσχημο.  Από την άλλη αν πρόσεξα καλά, μου άρεσε που έμειναν τα δελφίνια στο φουγάρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Αριάδνη φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα, με το νέο λογότυπο στις μπάντες του και χωρίς τις μαύρες λουρίδες στα παράθυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-194-30-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη έφυγε από την ΝΑΥΣΙ και έδεσε στο ΥΕΝ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όποιος μπορεί ας πάει να το δει,ίσως να μην το ξαναδούμε στα νερά μας.

----------


## despo

> Όποιος μπορεί ας πάει να το δει,ίσως να μην το ξαναδούμε στα νερά μας.


Γιατί τέτοια απαισιοδοξία ; Λόγω εξελίξεων με την Αττικα η' θέλουν να το αγοράσουν οι Ιταλοί ; Η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι οτι το πλοίο περισσεύει μετα την επιστροφή του Ν. Χίος, αλλά πρέπει πάντα να ελπίζουμε να μη χαθεί τέτοιο βαπόρι.

----------


## leo85

Το Αριάδνη σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-31-03-2018-01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ιδού και μία _πολύ όμορφη φωτό_ της μεγάλης κυρίας στο μεγάλο (τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιο) λιμάνι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη αναχώρησε εχθές το βράδυ με προορισμό τη Napoli όπως λέει στο AIS του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## thanos75

Καλή αρχή στο νέο του εγχείρημα στην Ιταλία.  Κάτι μου λέει πως δυστυχώς θα αργήσουμε να το ξαναδούμε σε ελληνικά πελάγη :02.47 Tranquillity: .  Εύχομαι να βγω ψεύτης

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί τέτοια απαισιοδοξία ; Λόγω εξελίξεων με την Αττικα η' θέλουν να το αγοράσουν οι Ιταλοί ; Η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι οτι το πλοίο περισσεύει μετα την επιστροφή του Ν. Χίος, αλλά πρέπει πάντα να ελπίζουμε να μη χαθεί τέτοιο βαπόρι.


Πολύ το ζαχαρώνουν οι Ιταλοί.Καράβια σαν αυτό δεν φτιάχνονται ούτε στην Ιαπωνία σήμερα κ δεν λέω από ομορφιά που λίγο-πού είναι υποκειμενικό.Ευτυχώς κατά πως λένε,φέρνουν το αδελφό.Ελπίζω αν είναι η ΑΝΕΚ να μην κάνει καμμιά εκτρωματική μετασκευή τύπου ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.
Εντάξει το πλοίο περισσεύει,σίγουρο χρήμα βρίσκουν. Χιώτες κ Μυτιληνιοί μείναμε με το Ν.ΣΑΜΟΣ αλλά μην μας το πάρουν κ αυτό....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αριάδνη εχθές ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του από τη Νάπολη στο Κάλιαρι. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01737.jpg31/3/18

Nα θυμηθούμε την κούκλα λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει γιά την ναύλωση στην Ιταλία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας θυμηθούμε την *κούκλα Αριάδνη* όταν έκανε την μετασκευή της στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ σε φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου στις 25/05/2007. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο έχει ναυλωθεί στην *Tirrenia [IT]* και κάνει δρομολόγια *Νάπολη - Κάλιαρι*. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ-25-05-2007.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

Πόσο χρήσιμο πλοίο θα ήταν τώρα το καλοκαίρι στη γραμμή της παροναξιας

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο εχθές το μεσημέρι στις 16.00 στο Cagliari λόγο ισχυρών ανέμων.... *ακούμπησαν το Αριάδνη με το Massimo Mura*. Λόγο των ισχυρών ανέμων το Massimo Mura ζήτησε ρυμουλκό για να δέσει και έσπασε ο κάβος με αποτέλεσμα να ακουμπήσουν. Δεν υπήρχαν τραυματισμοί παρά μόνο γδάρσιμο στα πλοία. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ 195 24-10-2019.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Πότε ακριβώς τελειώνει η ναύλωσή του? Υπάρχουν σκέψεις για ανανέωσή της, ή θα το ξαναδούμε να έρχεται στα νερά του Αιγαίου? Προσωπικά ελπίζω στο δεύτερο :Biggrin New: , αν και κρατάω "μικρό καλάθι" :Confused New:

----------


## avvachrist

Τον προσεχή Μάρτιο τελειώνει η ναύλωσή του. Το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι ουδείς γνωρίζει προς το παρόν...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν τελικά επιστρέψει θα ήταν καλό δίδυμο με ένα από τα Ν.ΣΑΜΟΣ/ΡΟΔΟΣ στο Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## thanos75

> Αν τελικά επιστρέψει θα ήταν καλό δίδυμο με ένα από τα Ν.ΣΑΜΟΣ/ΡΟΔΟΣ στο Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.


Καλά εννοείται πως εάν επιστρέψει μάλλον στο βόρειο Αιγαίο θα το δούμε, εκεί που αγαπήθηκε εξάλλου πραγματικά :Playful: . Και σίγουρα θα αποτελέσει ένα καλό δίδυμο με ένα εκ των δύο άλλων γιαπωνέζικων. :Anonymous:  Βέβαια σε αυτή την περίπτωση μάλλον θα πρέπει να αναμένουμε ανακατατάξεις στο line-up της Attica.  Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε στα νερά μας σύντομα

----------


## threshtox

Σαν αίσθηση λέω ότι, δυστυχώς, δύσκολα θα ξαναδούμε το υπέροχο αυτό σκαρί στα νερά μας σύντομα. Μακάρι να διαψευσθώ και να με κοροϊδεύετε..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σαν αίσθηση λέω ότι, δυστυχώς, δύσκολα θα ξαναδούμε το υπέροχο αυτό σκαρί στα νερά μας σύντομα. Μακάρι να διαψευσθώ και να με κοροϊδεύετε..


Kοίτα,ανεξάρτητα το πόσο μας αρέσει,είναι ένα΄στιβερό καράβι όχι κ καινούργιο με καλή ταχύτητα,γίγαντα δεν θα το έλεγα σε σύγκριση με ό,τι κυκλοφορεί στην Ιταλία.Το αν θα το χάσουμε,νομίζω έχει να κάνει με το πόσο οικονομικό είναι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μία φωτό κι από μένα με την "επιβλητική κυρία" της Hellenic.
DSC_0214NissosSamosAnjel[1]-1920-ανέβασα Shiptrains+Shiptravelers.jpg

Μακάρι να επιστρέψει από Ιταλία και το ένα από τα δύο ΝΉΣΟΣ ΡΌΔΟΣ/ΣΆΜΟΣ μακάρι να πάρει αυτή τη ριμαδοάγονη 
που λένε από Θεσσαλονίκη για ΒΑ Αιγαίο με προέκταση το καλοκαίρι για Κω και Ρόδο.
Όχι πως θα ήταν άσχημα να κάνει και το Θεσσαλονίκη - Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Εδώ καλά-καλά φίλε μου δεν μπορούμε να στρώσουμε τις "γόνιμες" (μέχρι και στις δικές μας τις Κρητικιές των εκατοντάδων φορτηγών και των 800.000 κατοίκων της Κρήτης καταντήσαμε να μετράνε αν τους βγαίνουν τα ψιλά το χειμώνα), θέλουμε και άλλες άγονες... σάμπως και μας τρέχουν από τα μπατζάκια, ή τρελαίνεται ο κάτοικος των ακριτικών νησιών που ταξιδεύει για δουλειές, σπουδες, γιατρούς κλπ να ταξιδεύει ώρες ατελείωτες... Μια χαρά αεροπλάνα έχουν τα έχοντα αεροδρόμιο νησιά και μια χαρά ενδο-τοπικές τα υπόλοιπα... Είπαμε, ΝΑΙ! Να μαστε καραβολάτρες μεν ΑΛΛΑ και ρεαλιστές...

----------


## ffyiannis

Από 31/3 στα Δωδεκάνησα και συγκεκριμένα για Σύρο-Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω και Ρόδο.
Καλώς να μας έρθει  :Welcoming:

----------


## thanos75

Ξεκίνησε πριν λίγο το παρθενικό της δρομολογιο για Σύρο- Δωδεκάνησα η κούκλα Αριάδνη. Καλή συνέχεια στο παπόρο και πολύ χαιρόμαστε που την ξαναβλεπουμε στα ελληνικά νερά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξεκίνησε πριν λίγο το παρθενικό της δρομολογιο για Σύρο- Δωδεκάνησα η κούκλα Αριάδνη. Καλή συνέχεια στο παπόρο και πολύ χαιρόμαστε που την ξαναβλεπουμε στα ελληνικά νερά


Ίσως λόγω ηλικίας να ταιριάζει στο image ,που λένε κ στο νησί μου :Black Eyed: ,της ΒSF κ να βαλει κάποια στιγμή την φορεσιά της ,γιατί όχι κ BLUE ARIADNE.Πιθανόν να συμφέρει κ scrubbers. Tεσπά καλά ταξίδια να έχει!

----------


## sparti

Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ σημερα το μεσημερι στη Ροδο

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Αριαδνάρα απ' τις 8/6 θα είναι το δεύτερο πλοίο που θα καλύψει τον κορμό της Δωδεκανήσου, εξυπηρετώντας τα νησιά Κως, Ρόδος, Σαντορίνη, Σάμος (Βαθύ) και Σύμη. 
Φέτος, αναμένεται να δοθεί μεγαλύτερη σημασία στο Βαθύ Σάμου με 2 εβδομαδιαία δρομολόγια σε σχέση με το ένα των προηγούμενων ετών. 

Επίσης, μέχρι τα μέσα Ιουνίου θα προσεγγίζει και στην Ανάφη (μέχρι να ξεκινήσουν τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του Blue Star Patmos), ενώ δεν αποκλείεται στα σαββατιάτικα ρεπό της υψηλής περιόδου να το δούμε σε έκτακτα δρομολόγια στην Παροναξία, όπως συνηθίζει ο Όμιλος.

----------


## thanos75

> Η Αριαδνάρα απ' τις 8/6 θα είναι το δεύτερο πλοίο που θα καλύψει τον κορμό της Δωδεκανήσου, εξυπηρετώντας τα νησιά Κως, Ρόδος, Σαντορίνη, Σάμος (Βαθύ) και Σύμη. 
> Φέτος, αναμένεται να δοθεί μεγαλύτερη σημασία στο Βαθύ Σάμου με 2 εβδομαδιαία δρομολόγια σε σχέση με το ένα των προηγούμενων ετών. 
> 
> Επίσης, μέχρι τα μέσα Ιουνίου θα προσεγγίζει και στην Ανάφη (μέχρι να ξεκινήσουν τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του Blue Star Patmos), ενώ δεν αποκλείεται στα σαββατιάτικα ρεπό της υψηλής περιόδου να το δούμε σε έκτακτα δρομολόγια στην Παροναξία, όπως συνηθίζει ο Όμιλος.


Έχουν περαστεί τα δρομολόγιά του και στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της BSF, κάθε Κυριακή για Σαντορίνη-Κω-Συμη-Ρόδο, και κάθε Τρίτη και Πέμπτη για Βαθύ-Κω-Ρόδο, με τις επιστροφές από Ρόδο ακριβώς την επόμενη μέρα (δηλαδή Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή) στις 16.00 μέσω των ίδιων αντίστοιχα νησιών.  Όσο για τα Σάββατα, μάλλον θα "παίξουν" έκτακτα για Πάρο-Νάξο-Πάτμο-Λέρο (όπως ακριβώς δηλαδή έκανε και το Blue Star 1) τα προηγούμενα χρόνια

----------


## threshtox

(συνέχεια από τον Πρέβελη)

Κυριακή απόγευμα και επιστροφή στον Πειραιά, πάλι με τον Αχαιό (θα το είχε η μοίρα του, φαίνεται) λίγο πριν την είσοδο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, έβγαινε η Αριαδνάρα με όλη της την μεγαλοπρέπεια. (το επιβλητικότερο σκαρί του λιμανιού μαζί με το Ρόδος, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη)

ZZZZ 138859.jpg

Σε εκείνο το σημείο και ενώ μάλλον περνούσαμε εύκολα από την πρύμη του γιαπωνέζικου θηρίου, κάναμε μια μικρή στροφή προς τα δεξιά. Και το σημαδέψαμε το θηρίο...

ZZZZ 138862.jpg ZZZZ 138870.jpg

..γεγονός που μας έδωσε την ευκαιρία να το απολαύσουμε από κοντά.

ZZZZ 138920.jpg

Και μετά τα καθιερωμένα παρατεταμένα σφυρίγματα (ελπίζω εν είδει παιχνιδιού) ο καθένας μας πήρε και πάλι το δρόμο του..

ZZZZ 138948.jpg

Αυτά τα ολίγα από ένα τριήμερο με κίνηση στο δρόμο...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Αριάδνη - όπως αναμενόταν - θα εκτελέσει αρκετά έκτακτα δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Παροναξίας με σκοπό την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των εκδρομέων του καλοκαιριού.

Ως γνωστόν τα τελευταία χρόνια, λόγω του μεγάλου χρονικά ρεπό που έχει τα Σαββατοκύριακα το δεύτερο πλοίο στον κορμό της Δωδεκανήσου (φέτος το Αριάδνη), αναλαμβάνει να σηκώσει και το βάρος των έκτακτων καλοκαιρινών δρομολογίων της Παροναξίας. Φέτος όμως, παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο, ότι στις επιστροφές του Αυγούστου θα κατορθώσει να χωρέσει δύο έκτακτα δρομολόγια σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα χρόνια! Αναλυτικά:

Σάββατο 17/7, 24/7, 31/7 & 7/8: Πειραιάς (13:00) - Πάρος (17:25 - 17:55) - Νάξος (18:50 - 19:20) - Σαντορίνη (21:40 - 22:30) - Πειραιάς (05:30)

Σάββατο 14/8, 21/8 & 28/8: Πειραιάς (11:00) - Νάξος (16:05 - 16:35) - Πάρος (17:30 - 18:00) - Πειραιάς (22:25)

Κυριακή 15/8, 22/8, 29/8 & 5/9: Πειραιάς (08:30) - Νάξος (13:35 - 13:55) - Πάρος (14:50 - 15:30) - Σύρος (16:45 - 17:15) - Πειραιάς (21:20)

----------


## thanos75

> Η Αριάδνη - όπως αναμενόταν - θα εκτελέσει αρκετά έκτακτα δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Παροναξίας με σκοπό την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των εκδρομέων του καλοκαιριού.
> 
> Ως γνωστόν τα τελευταία χρόνια, λόγω του μεγάλου χρονικά ρεπό που έχει τα Σαββατοκύριακα το δεύτερο πλοίο στον κορμό της Δωδεκανήσου (φέτος το Αριάδνη), αναλαμβάνει να σηκώσει και το βάρος των έκτακτων καλοκαιρινών δρομολογίων της Παροναξίας. Φέτος όμως, παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο, ότι στις επιστροφές του Αυγούστου θα κατορθώσει να χωρέσει δύο έκτακτα δρομολόγια σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα χρόνια! Αναλυτικά:
> 
> Σάββατο 17/7, 24/7, 31/7 & 7/8: Πειραιάς (13:00) - Πάρος (17:25 - 17:55) - Νάξος (18:50 - 19:20) - Σαντορίνη (21:40 - 22:30) - Πειραιάς (05:30)
> 
> Σάββατο 14/8, 21/8 & 28/8: Πειραιάς (11:00) - Νάξος (16:05 - 16:35) - Πάρος (17:30 - 18:00) - Πειραιάς (22:25)
> 
> Κυριακή 15/8, 22/8, 29/8 & 5/9: Πειραιάς (08:30) - Νάξος (13:35 - 13:55) - Πάρος (14:50 - 15:30) - Σύρος (16:45 - 17:15) - Πειραιάς (21:20)


E, ουσιαστικά - όσον αφορά τα έκτακτα του Αυγούστου- το ένα γίνεται Σάββατο μεσημέρι και το άλλο Κυριακή πρωί.  Εξάλλου για εκείνες τις ημερομηνίες η ώρα αναχώρησης τις Κυριακής για Δωδεκάνησα είναι τα μεσάνυχτα (προς Δευτέρα), οπότε υπάρχει κάποιες ώρες ανάσα για το πλοίο σε περίπτωση καθυστέρησης

----------


## basilis.m

IMG_20210717_200232.jpgIMG_20210717_200553.jpgIMG_20210717_201748.jpgΚαλησπερα
Από τη σημερινή επίσκεψη της Αριάδνης στο νησί μας.
Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει ξαναέρθει, αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μας πει

----------


## manoubras 33

Λιμάνι Σύρου Δεκαπενταύγουστος 2021, Ωρα 17:10
Θα μου επιτρέψετε να ανεβάσω αρκετές φωτογραφίες από την άφιξη, καθώς δεν βλέπουμε συχνά το βαπόρι στη Σύρο. Βάπορας είναι το γνωρίζουμε πολλοί.  

DSCN1055.JPG DSCN1068.JPG DSCN1075.JPG DSCN1091.JPG
συνεχίζεται...

----------


## manoubras 33

και η συνέχεια απο το ρεμετζο...

DSCN1107.JPG DSCN1113.JPG DSCN1115.JPG

----------


## threshtox

Συνεχίζοντας την ιστορία των μεγάλων εν Ελλάδι Ιαπώνων, στην επιστροφή από Πάρο την περασμένη Κυριακή, όπου θεωρητικά δεν υπήρχαν εισιτήρια επιβατών (μόνο το αχανές γκαράζ είχε λίγο χώρο), η αίσθηση της άνεσης, κυριαρχούσε παντού. Και είχε ΠΟΛΥ κόσμο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνεχίζοντας την ιστορία των μεγάλων εν Ελλάδι Ιαπώνων, στην επιστροφή από Πάρο την περασμένη Κυριακή, όπου θεωρητικά δεν υπήρχαν εισιτήρια επιβατών (μόνο το αχανές γκαράζ είχε λίγο χώρο), η αίσθηση της άνεσης, κυριαρχούσε παντού. Και είχε ΠΟΛΥ κόσμο...


Γιά να κάνει σκούπα Νάξο-Πάρο-Σύρο το στέλνουν!!!
Φαντάζομαι ο κοσμάκης που δεν ξέρει,θα έλεγε πωπώ ένα καράβι!!!

----------


## threshtox

Χαχα..όχι σκούπα, σάρωση έκανε και μάλιστα ολκής.

Αλλά κι εγώ που ήξερα τι κάνει, είπα "ΠΩΠΩ ένας βάπορας!!!"

IMG-903bd9ae118c17d754bc08a72ce411bc-V.jpg

Σύρος, Κυριακή απόγευμα..

----------


## thanos75

Και πού να το ταξιδέψει κάποιος σε δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο για Πειραιά- επιστροφή γύρω στα τέλη Ιουλίου, όπως έκανα εγώ :Peaceful: .  Λίγος κόσμος (ειδικά μέχρι την Κω), σε σημείο αν θέλεις να διαλέγεις "προσωπικό σαλόνι".  Κάποια σαλόνια αεροπορικών στο 9ο deck ήταν παντελώς άδεια!!! Μπορούσες να κοιμηθείς βασιλικότατα! (αν και εγώ είχα καμπίνα).  Γενικά απίστευτη αίσθηση αχανούς σου δίνει αυτό το βαπόρι (πιο πολύ ίσως και από το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ).  Μια απορία: Το a-la-carte εστιατόριο το έχουν μόνιμα κλειστό? (γιατί στο δρομολόγιο που ταξίδεψα ήταν κλειστό).  Πάντως και στο self-service φάγαμε μια χαρά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και πού να το ταξιδέψει κάποιος σε δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο για Πειραιά- επιστροφή γύρω στα τέλη Ιουλίου, όπως έκανα εγώ.  Λίγος κόσμος (ειδικά μέχρι την Κω), σε σημείο αν θέλεις να διαλέγεις "προσωπικό σαλόνι".  Κάποια σαλόνια αεροπορικών στο 9ο deck ήταν παντελώς άδεια!!! Μπορούσες να κοιμηθείς βασιλικότατα! (αν και εγώ είχα καμπίνα).  Γενικά απίστευτη αίσθηση αχανούς σου δίνει αυτό το βαπόρι (πιο πολύ ίσως και από το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ).  Μια απορία: Το a-la-carte εστιατόριο το έχουν μόνιμα κλειστό? (γιατί στο δρομολόγιο που ταξίδεψα ήταν κλειστό).  Πάντως και στο self-service φάγαμε μια χαρά


Όταν πήγαινε Χίο το a-la-carte ήταν κλειστό.

----------


## threshtox

Και την Κυριακή, όσες φορές μπήκα μέσα για το καθιερωμένο "τσεκαρισμα" των χώρων (πρώτη φορά σε πλοίο είναι πάντα ημέρα ψαξίματος), το εστιατόριο ήταν κλειστό. 
Αλήθεια, τι ωραία άπλα στα θηρία της HS, σε αντίθεση με τη μπουντρουμοειδή λογική της BSF, που όσο κι αν είναι προσεγμένη, ποτέ δεν κατάφερε να με κερδίσει..

----------


## nickosps

> Και πού να το ταξιδέψει κάποιος σε δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο για Πειραιά- επιστροφή γύρω στα τέλη Ιουλίου, όπως έκανα εγώ.  Λίγος κόσμος (ειδικά μέχρι την Κω), σε σημείο αν θέλεις να διαλέγεις "προσωπικό σαλόνι".  Κάποια σαλόνια αεροπορικών στο 9ο deck ήταν παντελώς άδεια!!! Μπορούσες να κοιμηθείς βασιλικότατα! (αν και εγώ είχα καμπίνα).  Γενικά απίστευτη αίσθηση αχανούς σου δίνει αυτό το βαπόρι (πιο πολύ ίσως και από το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ).  Μια απορία: Το a-la-carte εστιατόριο το έχουν μόνιμα κλειστό? (γιατί στο δρομολόγιο που ταξίδεψα ήταν κλειστό).  Πάντως και στο self-service φάγαμε μια χαρά


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο! Επιστροφή με το πλοίο από Ρόδο για Πειραιά στις 2/8. Πραγματικά υπέροχο ταξίδι στο αχανές πλοίο, με λίγο κόσμο. Ο γιος μου ήθελε όλη την ώρα βόλτα στους διαδρόμους, στα καταστρώματα και στην πρύμνη να βλέπει την φορτοεκφόρτωση στη Σύμη και στην Κω! Επίσης, πολύ καλό το φαγητό του self-service.
Παραθέτω και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι
IMG_20210802_152532.jpgIMG_20210802_172814.jpgIMG_20210802_194506.jpgIMG_20210802_202030.jpgIMG_20210802_201206.jpg

----------


## nickosps

...συνέχεια του προηγούμενου
IMG_20210803_083724.jpgIMG_20210803_084212.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Και από εμένα μερικές από το ίδιο ταξίδι

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Αριάδνη είναι το πλοίο που θα καλύψει το κενό του Superfast XI στην Αδριατική, για όσο καιρό θα διαρκέσει η επισκευή για την αποκατάσταση των ζημιών απ' την πυρκαγιά. 

Επίσης, απ' τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου (εφόσον αποδεσμευτεί απ' την Αδριατική), αναμένεται να επιστρέψει για λίγο στην παλιά γνώριμη γραμμή της Χίου - Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## thanos75

> Το Αριάδνη είναι το πλοίο που θα καλύψει το κενό του Superfast XI στην Αδριατική, για όσο καιρό θα διαρκέσει η επισκευή για την αποκατάσταση των ζημιών απ' την πυρκαγιά. 
> 
> Επίσης, απ' τα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου (εφόσον αποδεσμευτεί απ' την Αδριατική), αναμένεται να επιστρέψει για λίγο στην παλιά γνώριμη γραμμή της Χίου - Μυτιλήνης.


Όντως ξεκινάει από την Παρασκευή.  Και μάλιστα πέρα από την κάλυψη του κενού του Superfast XI, έχει ακουστεί ότι θα "σκαντζάρει" και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία του ομίλου στην Αδριατική.  Ενδεχομένως κάποια στιγμή και το BS2 στα Δωδεκάνησα

----------


## jasonbourne

IMG_20210818_201946.jpg
Το Αριάδνη μόλις αναχώρησε από Κω.08/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> IMG_20210818_201946.jpg
> Το Αριάδνη μόλις αναχώρησε από Κω.08/2021


Έχουμε ξαναπεί στο παρελθόν ότι οι φωτογραφίες πλοίων της ακτοπλοϊας τα οποία είναι χιλιοφωτογραφημένα θα πρέπει να είναι ποιοτικά καλές κ με το πλοίο αντικείμενο σε επαρκές μέγεθος όπως πχ αυτή του ΒS2 που ανέβασες,είναι παραπάνω από ικανοποιητική.
Είναι άλλο πράγμα όταν  ένα πλοίο του οποίου οι φωτογραφίες σπανίζουν,είναι αποδεκτή η οποιαδήποτε ανεξαρτήτως ποιότητας ή μεγέθους του πλοίου.

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Καλό θα είναι νομίζω να μην ξεχνάμε ότι βρισκόμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ ελεύθερων και ισότιμων πολιτών που μας ενώνει ένα κοινό ενδιαφέρον . Παρατηρήσεις σε κάποιον που καλόπιστα συνεισφέρει στο φόρουμ , δεν νομίζω ότι βοηθούν  το κλίμα . Εκτός κι αν είμαστε πλήρωμα οπότε ο υποπλοίαρχος προφανώς δίνει εντολές στο τζόβενο ...και τα σκυλιά δεμένα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλό θα είναι νομίζω να μην ξεχνάμε ότι βρισκόμαστε σε ένα φόρουμ ελεύθερων και ισότιμων πολιτών που μας ενώνει ένα κοινό ενδιαφέρον . Παρατηρήσεις σε κάποιον που καλόπιστα συνεισφέρει στο φόρουμ , δεν νομίζω ότι βοηθούν  το κλίμα . Εκτός κι αν είμαστε πλήρωμα οπότε ο υποπλοίαρχος προφανώς δίνει εντολές στο τζόβενο ...και τα σκυλιά δεμένα!


Ό,τι έγραψα έγινε καλόπιστα κ δεν νομίζω ότι  μιά φωτογραφία όπου ένα χιλιοφωτογραφημένο βσπόρι φαίνεται σαν ψείρα προσφέρει κάτι καραβολατρικά.Άλλο το γενικότερο ενδιαφέρον σαν τοπίο κλπ
Εννοείται ότι το υποπλοίαρχος δίνεται σαν βαθμός συμμετοχής κ προσωπικά θα ήμουν ο τελευταίος εδώ μέσα που θα έδινε εντολές.

----------


## jasonbourne

> Έχουμε ξαναπεί στο παρελθόν ότι οι φωτογραφίες πλοίων της ακτοπλοϊας τα οποία είναι χιλιοφωτογραφημένα θα πρέπει να είναι ποιοτικά καλές κ με το πλοίο αντικείμενο σε επαρκές μέγεθος όπως πχ αυτή του ΒS2 που ανέβασες,είναι παραπάνω από ικανοποιητική.
> Είναι άλλο πράγμα όταν  ένα πλοίο του οποίου οι φωτογραφίες σπανίζουν,είναι αποδεκτή η οποιαδήποτε ανεξαρτήτως ποιότητας ή μεγέθους του πλοίου.


Πού το έχουμε ξαναπεί? Το λένε οι κανόνες του Forum?
Με τη λογική που έχεις βέβαια δε θα πρέπει να ξανανεβεί καμία φωτογραφία πλοίου στο forum καθώς όλα είναι ¨χιλιοφωτογραφημένα¨.Τουλάχιστον η δικιά μου φωτογραφία ήταν και πρωτότυπη. Επίσης νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ περισσότερο ¨καραβολάτρική¨ απο μια ξερή φωτογραφία του πλοίου δεμένο στο λιμάνι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πού το έχουμε ξαναπεί? Το λένε οι κανόνες του Forum?
> Με τη λογική που έχεις βέβαια δε θα πρέπει να ξανανεβεί καμία φωτογραφία πλοίου στο forum καθώς όλα είναι ¨χιλιοφωτογραφημένα¨.Τουλάχιστον η δικιά μου φωτογραφία ήταν και πρωτότυπη. Επίσης νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ περισσότερο ¨καραβολάτρική¨ απο μια ξερή φωτογραφία του πλοίου δεμένο στο λιμάνι.


Aν ψάξεις,έχει λεχθεί κατά καιρούς,Υπάρχουν καράβια κυρίως ακτοπλοϊκά,φωτογραφημένα κατά κόρον όπως κ άλλα που σπανίζουν είτε δικές μας είτε από το διαδίκτυο.Μιά φωτό με το καράβι σαν ψείρα δεν προσφέρει τπτ,αντίθετα σου είπα ότι του BS2 ( η πάνω )  που έβαλες ήταν καλή. Κ δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι το πλοίο δεμένο,υπάρχουν κ άλλες ευκαιρίες με το πλοίο εν κινήσει όπου όντως έχει μιά ζωντάνια.

----------


## jasonbourne

Αρα δεν είναι κανόνας του Forum αλλά κάποιος το έχει γράψει κάπου επειδή έτσι νόμιζε και πρέπει να ψάξω να το βρω...ΟΚ!
Επίσης το ότι δε προσφέρει κάτι η δικιά μου φωτογραφία και προσφέρουν οι άλλες με τα ίδια πλοία τόσες φορές ,προφανώς είναι δικιά σου άποψη με την οποία διαφωνω.
Τέλος πάντων υπάρχουν αρμόδιοι στο forum να τα κρίνουν αυτά , με βάση τους κανονισμούς.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Παίδες, ας μην χαλιόμαστε για ανούσια πράγματα. Η προσφορά του καθενός στο forum είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε, ότι το προσεχές καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε αναδιάταξη στον στόλο με το Αριάδνη να μένει Χίο - Μυτιλήνη και το Νήσος Ρόδος να πηγαίνει ως δεύτερο πλοίο στα Δωδεκάνησα!

----------


## tolaras

¶ρα θα έχουμε Ν. Σάμος και Αριάδνη ή το Ν. Σάμος θα το αντικαταστήσει το Διαγόρας???

----------


## karavofanatikos

> ¶ρα θα έχουμε Ν. Σάμος και Αριάδνη ή το Ν. Σάμος θα το αντικαταστήσει το Διαγόρας???


Σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων για την προσεχή καλοκαιρινή περίοδο του 2022 η γραμμή της Χίου - Μυτιλήνης θα έχει Αριάδνη και Νήσος Σάμος.

Βέβαια, μέχρι τότε όλα μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ¶ρα θα έχουμε Ν. Σάμος και Αριάδνη ή το Ν. Σάμος θα το αντικαταστήσει το Διαγόρας???


Έτσι κ αλλιώς το καλοκαίρι δεν έχουμε το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ στη γραμμή.

----------


## thanos75

Οπότε το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΌΔΟΣ Σαντορίνη/Σάμο- Κω- Ρόδο? Και έκτακτα τα ΣΚ για Κυκλάδες?

----------


## thanos75

Δηλαδή η Attica έχει ανοίξει το σύστημα κρατήσεων της για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι?

----------


## thanos75

Στα δρομολόγια της Αριάδνης για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη φέτος το καλοκαίρι, έχουν προστεθεί στο δρομολόγιο της Τρίτης- εάν είδα καλά- η Σύρος και η Μύκονος.  Θυμάμαι και παλιά, κάπου στα 2012 αν δεν απατώμαι, επί ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ (νυν BSChios) υπήρχε αυτή η διασύνδεση Σύρου-Μυκόνου με Χϊο-Μυτιλήνη.  Μόνο που φυσικά το ΧΙΟΣ ήταν και είναι πιο γρήγορο και πολύ πιο άνετο στη φορτοεκφόρτωση σε σχέση με την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ που έχει τα θεματάκια της με τον 1 μόνο πρυμνιαίο καταπέλτη.  Πολύ φοβάμει ότι στο "χαμό του Αυγούστου" μπορεί να μαζεύει και καθυστερήσεις στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο.   Επίσης να αναφέρω πως τα δρομολόγια για Ψαρά και Οινούσσες θα εκτελούνται από το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ, ενώ φέτος στη γραμμή μετά από 3 χρόνια επανέρχονται και οι πρωινές αναχωρήσεις από Πειραιά τις Παρασκευές και τα Σάββατα.  Τουλάχιστον με την Αριάδνη δεν θα υπάρχει τόσο έντονο θέμα με την έλλειψη καμπινών που υπήρχε πέρσι στη γραμμή

----------


## despo

> ενώ φέτος στη γραμμή μετά από 3 χρόνια επανέρχονται και οι πρωινές αναχωρήσεις από Πειραιά τις Παρασκευές και τα Σάββατα.  Τουλάχιστον με την Αριάδνη δεν θα υπάρχει τόσο έντονο θέμα με την έλλειψη καμπινών που υπήρχε πέρσι στη γραμμή


Εχω την εντύπωση οτι οι πρωινές αναχωρήσεις δούλεψαν και το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε η' κάνω λάθος ;

----------


## thanos75

Ναι υπήρχε όντως για ενάμιση μήνα πέρσι το καλοκαίρι ένα πρωινό δρομολόγια του Σάμος.  Και αντίστοιχα 1 πρωινή του Ρόδος από Μυτιλήνη

----------


## hayabusa

Η αρχόντισσα από ψηλά αναχωρώντας από τον Πειραιά !

----------


## sparti

Η Αριαδνη στη θεση της στο πειραια τη περασμενη τριτη

----------


## sparti

Τη προηγουμενη εβδομαδα στη θεση του στο Πειραια

----------


## hayabusa

Από αέρος μεν, αλλά σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση και χαμηλό ύψος ώστε να θαυμάσουμε την επιβλητική πλωράκλα της, φτάνοντας στον Πειραιά ένα πρωινό πριν από μερικές ημέρες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε μου πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Σε  μιά απο τις λίγες εμφανίσεις της στην γραμμή του Ηρακλείου

----------


## thanos75

Από το Φεβρουάριο και μέχρι τις αρχές Ιουλίου η όμορφη Αριάδνη θα μετοικίσει σε δυτικότερα πελάγη και πιο συγκεκριμένα στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι όπου θα σκαντζάρει τις μεγάλες ακινησίες των Superfast I & 2.  Τα τελευταία θα μπουν στη διαδικασία τοποθέτησης scrubbers, οπότε το καθένα θα λείψει για περίπου δυομισι μήνες από τη γραμμή, κενό που θα αναλάβει η Αριάδνη.  Τώρα το που θα πάει μετά τον Ιούλιο προς το παρόν άγνωστο.

----------

